#xubuntu 2007-01-22
<ciscosurfer> Hello, is there a specific setting to let Thunar show on the desktop?
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Like a launcher on the desktop?
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: yeah, i suppose...is there an equivalent to gconf-editor for xfce?
<somerville32> No.
<ciscosurfer> bummer
<crimsun> well, if it uses gconf, you can use gconf-editor. :-)
<somerville32> Just simply create a desktop launcher :)
<ciscosurfer> ok
<ciscosurfer> i just right-clicked and xfcedesktop just closed.
<ciscosurfer> hmm
<somerville32> Wonderful :)
<somerville32> alt+f2
<somerville32> xfdesktop
<somerville32> click ok
<somerville32> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<ciscosurfer> whatever comes with xubuntu-desktop
<ciscosurfer> sorry
<ciscosurfer> misread your question
<ciscosurfer> ...how can I find this out?
<ciscosurfer> nm
<ciscosurfer> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<ciscosurfer> ok, got it back up and running
<ciscosurfer> that was weird
<somerville32> What version of Xubuntu are you using? ie. 6.06, 6.10?
<ciscosurfer> Edgy 6.10
<somerville32> When you right click, do you get an applications menu or context menu?
<ciscosurfer> yeah, everything is fine again
<ciscosurfer> context menu
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Just create a launcher
<somerville32> ie.
<somerville32> Thunar
<ciscosurfer> got it
<ciscosurfer> thanks
<somerville32> np
<ciscosurfer> another question if i may...
<somerville32> Feel free to hang here :)
<somerville32> Sure! :)
<ciscosurfer> i went into preferences within Thunar to make items open on single click...inside Thunar, single-click works just fine...what about on my desktop?
<bad_cables> before i pave over this distro for YDL, are there any last words from the xubuntu crowd??
<somerville32> bad_cables, Whats wrong?
<bad_cables> my video out
<bad_cables> on an iBook
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Sorry. Doesn't apply to desktop.
<ciscosurfer> hurumph
<ciscosurfer> okay
<bad_cables> and nobody cares because Jobbs is mad at motorola so PPC is dead
<ciscosurfer> so what controls the desktop?  like nautilus does for gnome?
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Nothing right now, lol
<bad_cables> i mean... people on the ubuntu board said the problem was impossible to fix
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: okay....may I ask what you personally like about Xubuntu?
<bad_cables> there is a patch for the 2.4 kernels but not the modern kernels?
<somerville32> bad_cables, 2.4 is still modern. If using 2.4 will fix your problem, you could always just use the 2.4 release series instead of 2.6
<bad_cables> is there a xubuntu live disk that has this ?
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, It works fast, looks good, functional, and is cool :)
<bad_cables> or now that i have installed it, can i just update the kernel to 2.4?
<somerville32> bad_cables, How would you install it?
<bad_cables> i dont know
<bad_cables> i mean, i am not a linux kernel hacker, i am a musician
<somerville32> hehe
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: I am mainly a gnome user...tried kubuntu, and really didn't like it...and the guys over on #kubuntu were anything but friendly...saying to Google this and to Google that....I much prefer Xubuntu over Kubuntu...
<bad_cables> i have the curse of having to have a website with my mp3's on it... which means that hosting doesnt work for me
<bad_cables> i have to serve
<bad_cables> i used to actually serve beos
<bad_cables> and it worked!
<somerville32> bad_cables, You could always compile the server from source
<somerville32> Or you might be able to find a debian package online
<bad_cables> well the reason that i paved over my website with PHP and Pearl working was that i thought that someone that supported PPC a little better would have fixed this
<bad_cables> i mean, what i really need is to find someone who knows this problem
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: is there a way (short of signing in using a different user) that I can customize my desktop for Xubuntu and not have it look they same when I log back in to Gnome?
<ciscosurfer> icons, etc.
<somerville32> It should be separate already
<ciscosurfer> let me check again...brb
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: well, the launcher I created under Xubuntu now shows up on my Ubuntu desktop
<somerville32> Thats to be expected.
<somerville32> ~/Desktop is the desktop for both Gnome, Kubuntu, and Xfce4
<ciscosurfer> that's what I mean though...no way to make the two sessions separate is this regard (again, short of creating a sep. user)....
<ciscosurfer> okay
<ciscosurfer> gotcha
<somerville32> You can most likely configure gnome to use a different folder as the desktop
<ciscosurfer> so, I should just create a sep. user if I want true separation
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: you can
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, I suppose but I don't see why you would want it
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: anyway, you have been most helpful and I appreciate the time you taken to coach me :-)
<somerville32> No problem! :)
<somerville32> The more the merrier
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: :-D
<ciscosurfer> does xfce have it's own xfce-look like kde and gnome?
<ciscosurfer> lemme check
<ciscosurfer> beautiful >> http://www.xfce-look.org/
<somerville32> :)
<Rav1> Hello?
<Rav1> I require a bit of help, and I'm sure it is rather easy to solve my issuance, but I've yet to find anything detailing how to fix it.
<Grey_Loki> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rav1> I would like to know how one may manually edit the applications menu. Simple, no?
<Rav1> (I apologize)
<Grey_Loki> Hey, it's cool
<Grey_Loki> I'm actually not sure myself - it's not as easy as one would think
<Grey_Loki> i've seen several people ask, only to be told by the experts of the channel that it's not an easy task.
<Grey_Loki> Perhaps someone like somerville32 could help you
<Rav1> Alright, thank you.
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: you there?
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: how do I install themes?
<ciscosurfer> nm, got it
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Sorry. Glade to see you got it installed though :)
* somerville32 is looking at the themes right now too and is thinking of trying a few out.
<ciscosurfer> thanks...trying to get accustomed to using xfce
<ciscosurfer> forgot that window manager and user interface was not located in the same place
<bad_cables> loose ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bad_cables> sorry
<bad_cables> TD?
<bad_cables> damn playoffs
<ciscosurfer> which game?
<bad_cables> there's only one left
<bad_cables> patriots... and indiana
<bad_cables> classic
<ciscosurfer> haha, i know....:-)
<somerville32> bad_cables, Feel free to discuss the playoffs with others in #xubuntu-offtopic - our channel for chit-chat and offtopic discussion :)
<ciscosurfer> Chicago Vs.......
<bad_cables> manning with that ring lust, he's never had one
<bad_cables> sorry
<somerville32> No problem :)
<bad_cables> if i found a kernel that can be rsync'd can you guys guide me through installing it?
<bad_cables> its a 2.4 kernel
<bad_cables> or do i need to download a new version of xubuntu?
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: is there a way to install an entire theme (interface, windows, icons....all in one step?)
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: like in gnome?
<somerville32> bad_cables, I could try and help but I've never done it before myself.
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, I've never even changed the default theme so I might be a bad person to ask on that one ;] 
<ciscosurfer> np
<ciscosurfer> haha, switched to the RedmondXP window theme, forgot I had switched it, and for a second, thought I was on XP
<ciscosurfer> hahahah
<bad_cables> well i can download this kernel, but i dont know anything about compiling it and installing it
<ciscosurfer> ah, ubuntu, ya little devil ya
<ciscosurfer> bad_cables: let me check my bookmarks for some good threads to help you on your way (kernel compilation, etc.)
<ciscosurfer> bad_cables: hold pls...
<ciscosurfer> bad_cables: this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158) says it is for compiling the 2.6.18 kernel, but I think it will help get you started
<bad_cables> Note: You can replace "386" with anything you want. Like "k7" or "686."
<bad_cables> what that heck do i do for a mac?
<bad_cables> power-ps?
<bad_cables> i mean... power-pc?
<bad_cables> or PPC?
<ciscosurfer> bad_cables: let me take a quick look
<bad_cables> If you have an extremely slow processor, you may have to wait 3-4 hours for the kernel to compile
<bad_cables> wait... dont bother
<bad_cables> im not compiling anything on that G3 500
<bad_cables> not that is 50MB!!
<bad_cables> by that time the game would be over and i would be out of beer
<bad_cables> waiste of time
<bad_cables> someone out there has a distro of linux that has this working
<bad_cables> they say try 4.1 in #yellowdog
<bad_cables> donno if that is true
<bad_cables> sorry to complain guys
<bad_cables> you know... the whole reason that i want to use this mac is that it is quiet
<bad_cables> i would never run a web server in a music studio if i couldnt shut a rack case and not hear it
<Grey_Loki> Set up a tape room
<bad_cables> closet
<bad_cables> already did it
<Grey_Loki> Didn't work?
<bad_cables> its just... i mean, i donno, there is also the watts out of the wall
<bad_cables> a mac is less
<bad_cables> guess it doesnt matter that much
<bad_cables> yeah, i guess i know my problem,
<bad_cables> i need to just break down and sell this thing
<bad_cables> forget it
<bad_cables> :/
<bad_cables> intel is just too popular
<bad_cables> ok guys... later
<bad_cables> have alot of fun :)
<ciscosurfer> bad_cables: have you tried looking through the threads and posts here:
<ciscosurfer> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=335d4db02aee24ecec3a902fb9ae617c&f=133
<bad_cables> yeah.. for days
<bad_cables> imean, i have found the patches
<bad_cables> like i said, but now that i see what is involved, i should just use a PC
<Grey_Loki> Why are you trying to use Linux as a DAW, anyways?
<bad_cables> DAW?
<bad_cables> you mean why not use mac os?
<ciscosurfer> bad_cables: Digital Audio Workstation
<bad_cables> im using PC for that
<bad_cables> PureDyne Asork and Apodio
<ciscosurfer> --right, you're wanting to serve out your own mp3 content, correct?
<bad_cables> right
<bad_cables> which is why i should just use another PC to do it
<bad_cables> i mean, at this point i have too
<ciscosurfer> yeah.  well, if you can't find what you need on the forums, i suppose you can always try YDL
<bad_cables> well i am downloading now
<bad_cables> i will try it
<bad_cables> if i can close the lid and get it, then i will use it
<ciscosurfer> different distros work better for certain situations, architectures, etc.
<bad_cables> if not... im gonna take this thing to the apple corp office and throw it throw it through their front window
<ciscosurfer> hmm.  that prob. won't go over well.  lol
<gunny01> sounds like a plan.
<gunny01> ;)
<bad_cables> thanks for the help...
<bad_cables> appreciate it
<bad_cables> if i do need to install to a PC i will do a xubuntu quick and dirty ;)
<bad_cables> latah!
* ciscosurfer is away: going to store, be back in a bit...:-)
<fleischwurst> xfce 4.4 will be released in a few hours
<fleischwurst> :)
* somerville32 cheers.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> woot
<fleischwurst> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869&package_id=187881&release_id=480300
<fleischwurst> there
<somerville32> Schweet! :
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 gets packaging.
<somerville32> gpocentek, crimsun: 4.4 is released :)
<fleischwurst> ::::)))
<fleischwurst> not offically yet i think
<fleischwurst> but who cares :D
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> fleischwurst, Are you a xfce4 developer or just a keen observer?
<fleischwurst> observer :P
<fleischwurst> i dont even know what an observer is but yes i am
<fleischwurst> :D
<somerville32> :)
<fleischwurst> i think im gonna compile it now
* somerville32 grins.
<fleischwurst> why?
<somerville32> Because I'm happy :)
<fleischwurst> :-)
<noalternative> xubuntu users let your version be counted at ubuntu counter.
<noalternative> http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<somerville32> Xubuntu rocks! :)
<somerville32> Woot! :)
<fleischwurst> w00t
<fleischwurst> compiled :P
<fleischwurst> now starting...
<fleischwurst> :D
<noalternative> It sure does
<noalternative> the dapper version seems just as nice as gnome ubuntu
<noalternative> I just got an new computer and I think I will install xubuntu on it too, just to make it go fast.
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Xubuntu is good like that
<fleischwurst> are xfce goodies included in the xfce installer?
<fleischwurst> no, or?
<somerville32> I don't think so
<fleischwurst> xfce-goodies-4.4.0-installer.run
<fleischwurst> ahh
<fleischwurst> :)
<fleischwurst> so 4.4.0 will be included in xubuntu feisty?
<somerville32> Yup
* ciscosurfer is back (gone 01:13:00)
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, You should disable that ;] 
<fleischwurst> :)
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: disable marked away?
<ciscosurfer> ??
<somerville32> Sure
<somerville32> :)
<ciscosurfer> why?
<fleischwurst> because it would spam the channel if everyone would do it
<fleischwurst> :p
<ciscosurfer> hmm...ok
<psykidellic> hello....i have been trying to get my old 3com vortex card recognised by ubuntu but I have failed in last 2 days....somebody suggested to compile from source but I think thats also not possible as it requires packages from internet which i cant connect as the network card itself is not working....also my USB device is not getting recognised so that only way to transfer data is through burned CD which is simply a pain.....i have ask
<psykidellic> ed in all IRC rooms related to ubuntu but nobody has been able to figure out whats the issue, also the card was working good when my prof. was using it though it had 2.6.11 kernel and now Ubuntu comes with 2.6.17-10 generic kernel.....so is there anything that i can try other then buying a new network card?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you do buy a new card, get a realtek 8139 based one.  They're practically universally supported.
<fleischwurst> new homepage is online
<fleischwurst> :p
<fleischwurst> www.xfce.org :)
<somerville32> Did they redo the entire thing for 4.4?
<fleischwurst> ya
<fleischwurst> looks like rc2
<fleischwurst> ;P
<somerville32> duh
<somerville32> ;p
<fleischwurst> but somehow its not fully translated into german :<
<area_> test
<tecywiz121> HELP!  module 8139too doesn't work, it gives error code -16 on boot
<somerville32> Hi tecywiz121
<somerville32> Does it cause you any issues?
<tecywiz121> I can't get online
<somerville32> ah.
<somerville32> What network card do you have?
<tecywiz121> realtech 8139 (I think)
<tecywiz121> **realtek
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It may use the 8139cp module.
<ardya> ok....
<ardya> whike xorg seems to be broken somewhat, it seems gnome and xfce won't do Virtual desktop, while wmaker, and fluxbox will
<tecywiz121> pumpernickle, that one tells me to use the too one
<tecywiz121> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does the error message provide any more details?
<tecywiz121> no, it just says that module 8139too failed with error -16  (not exactly that, but very close)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What happens if you boot in verbose mode?
<ardya> do any of the dev team come here?
<somerville32> ardya, Dev team of Xubuntu or Xfce4?
<ardya> either/or
<ardya> I cant see this as a bug
<somerville32> ardya, How can I help you? :)
<ardya> you can't
<somerville32> ardya, Why not?
<ardya> I explained the situation earlier, and you didnt know
<somerville32> Oh, right right
<ardya> apparently there's a bug in xorg that prevents ctrl alt +/- cycling of resolutions
<ardya> and for some reason gnome and xfce wont use a virtual desktop
<somerville32> Maybe if you qualified what you meant by Virtual Desktops, we'd be able to help more.
<ardya> the latter may be a feature desicion the maintainers made to please winpupz
<ardya> a virtual desktop is one whose desktop real estate is larger than the viewable area of your screen
<somerville32> And then there is usually a pager in the panel that allows you switch to different desktops?
<somerville32> And/or you can just glide to the other desktops by moving your mouse to the corner of the screen?
<ardya> its not related to how many desktops
<ardya> its related to the size
<ardya> I use a desktop size of 1600x1200, and a resoluition of 1280x1024
<somerville32> How does that work?
<ardya> so when your mouse hits the edge of your screen, the desktop slides over to its true edge, not the edge of the screen
<somerville32> Does the whole thing kind of scroll?
<ardya> anyway, i appreciate the effort, but not knowing what it is isn't helping me
<somerville32> hehe
<ardya> its been a feature of X11 for a long time
<tecywiz121> pumpernickle, sorry for the delay, how would I do that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tecywiz121: Remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the grub entry.
<tecywiz121> pumpernickle, ok, I will do that and see if I can find anything, its off and unhooked atm
<bigfuzzyjesus> xcfe 4.4.0 was released
<somerville32> We know :)
<torist> i need some help with my X11 when SSHing
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: got a question
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, whats the easiest way to install, in the repositories the only have 3.9.2
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: is it possible to modify my system sounds?
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, You wait for Feisty to be released ;] 
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, I believe so.
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: how?
<torist> i have the error message if someone can help diagnose this X11 / SSH prob
<torist> or PM me if you can help so i don't take up space in this irc room
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, but i dont wanna :(
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, when is the scheduled release
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Actually, maybe not.
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, What do you mean by "system sounds"?
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, You could upgrade to Feisty and then just wait a few days for it to be uploaded.
<somerville32> Feisty has 3.99.2
<PuMpErNiCkLe> torist: Just go for it.  If anyone sees something they can help you with, they'll answer.
<ciscosurfer> on xfce-look.org, they have a section for System Sounds.  Just wondering how I can modify events, etc.
<somerville32> err... 4.3.99, sorry
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, I saw that too
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, And thats why I said I believed so
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, But actually how to do it... I'm not sure.
<torist> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'gaim' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: ok...i'll keep looking.  maybe we could ask the channel for help as well :-)
<torist> got that error after a sudo ssh -X user@host (also tried -Y)
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Try asking in #xfce
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, how stable is feisty
<torist> anyone seen this problem before?
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Depends on which day you ask
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, how troublesome has it been for you
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, a few quirks
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, any examples
<torist> is there another room for X11? or is this right place?
<ciscosurfer> somerville32: apparently, there is no way to modify any sounds...b/c there is not way to do so
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Well, if my network connection gets disconnected, the computer freezes with a kernel panic :P
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, I saw ;] 
<ciscosurfer> :-)
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, well that happens frequently with me so i will stick with edgy eft for now :)
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, It doesn't happen to everyone
<torist> any suggestions of another room that could help?
<somerville32> #openssh ?
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, oh well i like the "supported-ness" of EE
<o9> i am having X11 problems as well
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, VNC?
<torist> tried that
<torist> same error
<torist> slightly different
<torist> but same pretty much
<o9> gimmie the run down on the prob?
<somerville32> torist, No, I mean the channel :P
<o9> im not a linux pro... just an enduser
<bigfuzzyjesus> oh don't know then
<torist> oh, ok
<o9> what is the prob?
<torist> o9: i try this sudo ssh -X -Y user@host
<torist> and i get this when i try to run something with a gui, say mousepad:
<torist> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'mousepad' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<torist> i have forwarding enabled in the sshd_config file also
<o9> wait... i don't know much about ssh because i dont use that
<o9> i know it is like telnet with extra modern features
<o9> so you are trying to log into your system remote and run apps?
<torist> yeah
<gpocentek> torist: why do you use sudo?
<o9> see what confuses me is that X is graffix
<torist> and VNC doesn't work either
<torist> because it can't forward the X
<o9> fowarding X is out of my league... sorry man
<o9> i would say it sounds like the remote user doesn't have permissions??
<o9> but i dont know
<o9> did you try the ubuntu/debian forums to find similar problems?
<torist> tried logging on as room also
<torist> tried google
<torist> there were others with my problem
<torist> but no one had a solution
<torist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1361790#post1361790
<torist> i am trying this now
<o9> there are brick walls to problems
<bigfuzzyjesus> tourist can you just connect to ssh
<o9> linux cant know everything
<bigfuzzyjesus> and why do you use sudo
<torist> i can do ssh
<torist> no gui though
<torist> trying without sudo
<o9> that should work... ssh is just like telnet
<torist> same error
<torist> i can SSH, just can't open programs with GUIs without getting that error
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, why do you need to remotely run gaim
<torist> i tried mousepad too
<torist> i can't get any GUI program running over SSH
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, do you need to
<somerville32> Guys...
<somerville32> Don't try and convince him not to do it
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok ok ok
<somerville32> Here is here to find out HOW to do it... not IF he wants to do it.
<somerville32> *He
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, i am kind of lazy sorry, sometimes it rubs off, with me its more of an if it aint broke dont fix it philosophy
<bigfuzzyjesus> as far as linux goes
<bigfuzzyjesus> now hardware hacking is a dif story
<torist> is it safe to sudo rm $HOME/.Xauthority to fix my problem maybe?
<torist> (see URL above)
<o9> torist: opening a program with a GUI remote is some hardcore stuff...
<torist> its pretty awesome
<o9> it opens up a whole new world
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, i agree i use vnc
<torist> can't
<torist> get the same error with vncserver
<torist> plus its not secure
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, i know, that sucks, i dont know how to help you, sorry
<o9> are you sure that the user you are logging on with has the permissions of the owner of the app?
<bigfuzzyjesus> sshvnc
<torist> i tried logging in as root
<torist> and it gave me the same problem
<torist> ssh -X (or -Y) root@host
<o9> huh
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, sorr when i do ssh -X user@host it works for me, sorry man
<cryosphere> hello, if someone want to help me figure out why I can't connect to the internet after installing xubuntu, please look at http://pastebin.com/864675
<cryosphere> I'm losing my mind
<torist> bigfuzzyjesus, can i see your sshd_config
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist sure
<bigfuzzyjesus> pm
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, where is sshd_config at
<torist>  /etc/ssh
<somerville32> cryosphere, Hey
<somerville32> cryosphere, Can you describe your network setup to me?
<torist> bigfuzzyjesus, u alive?
<cryosphere> emachine m5312 laptop, Dlink router, DSL modem, DHCP
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, sending it to pastebin right now
<torist> k, thanx
<somerville32> PHONE CABLE --> DSL MODEM --> ROUTER --> (COMPUTERS)
<somerville32> ?
<cryosphere> thats right
<Jester45> lol wish mine was that simple
<somerville32> cryosphere, And you have two computers?
<cryosphere> nope
<bigfuzzyjesus> # This is the ssh client system-wide configuration file.  See
<bigfuzzyjesus> # ssh_config(5) for more information.  This file provides defaults for
<bigfuzzyjesus> # users, and the values can be changed in per-user configuration files
<bigfuzzyjesus> # or on the command line.
<cryosphere> dual boot
<bigfuzzyjesus> # Configuration data is parsed as follows:
<bigfuzzyjesus> #  1. command line options
<bigfuzzyjesus> #  2. user-specific file
<bigfuzzyjesus> #  3. system-wide file
<bigfuzzyjesus> # Any configuration value is only changed the first time it is set.
<bigfuzzyjesus> # Thus, host-specific definitions should be at the beginning of the
<bigfuzzyjesus> # configuration file, and defaults at the end.
<bigfuzzyjesus> # Site-wide defaults for some commonly used options.  For a comprehensive
<bigfuzzyjesus> # list of available options, their meanings and defaults, please see the
<Jester45> bigfuzzyjesus: dont spam
<bigfuzzyjesus> # ssh_config(5) man page.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Host *
<Jester45> use pastebin
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b %*!*@12.206.21.84]  by somerville32
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> cryosphere, Why are you using a router?
<torist> wait, this is the ssh_config, not the sshd_config
<cryosphere> well I have housemates . .
<torist> the sshd_config is the server one
<Jester45> lol
<cryosphere> and one connection
<somerville32> cryosphere, So there are multiple computers?
<cryosphere> so we share this connection with a router
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b %*!*@12.206.21.84]  by somerville32
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<bigfuzzyjesus> #   Tunnel no
<bigfuzzyjesus> #   TunnelDevice any:any
<Jester45> cryosphere: he thought you have only one computer connected but YOU have 1
<bigfuzzyjesus> #   PermitLocalCommand no
<somerville32> gah
<bigfuzzyjesus>     SendEnv LANG LC_*
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<cryosphere> well, yes, but they are no all mine
<cryosphere> jester: right I understand now
<cryosphere> *not
<Jester45> cryosphere: could you barrow one?
<cryosphere> i wish
<Jester45> if your needing it for somthing
<somerville32> Jester45, ...
<Jester45> somerville32: what if they are home they might let him use it
<somerville32> cryosphere, The issue is that your router is not leasing it an IP address
<cryosphere> Jester: I don;t have access to one, but what whould you have me do
<cryosphere> somer: right that makes sense
<Spasticteapot> Hello, folks!
<cryosphere> but
<Jester45> somerville32: i wasnt talking about my "crtl alt del" trick
<somerville32> Jester45, What is your ctrl+alt+del trick?
<bigfuzzyjesus> torist, i dont have a sshd_config file in my directory
<cryosphere> when I'm in windows (like right now) it seems to lease an IP just fine
<Spasticteapot> I've just installed Xubuntu on my Thinkpad X40.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, do tell
<Jester45> cryosphere: i dont know you problem i just joined
<somerville32> Spasticteapot, Awesome! :)
<Spasticteapot> I may never see a Windows splash screen again.
<torist> let me try removing that file (or changing name)
<somerville32> Woot woot! :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, good call
<Spasticteapot> It's all the things I liked about OSX without most of the things I did'nt like.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, a think pad + linux, a winning combination
<Spasticteapot> I could extole the virtues of the Thinkpad line all day, but you've doubtless heard it by now.
<Spasticteapot> They're actually very inexpensive used - corporate fleets often dump laptops on eBay, and often include the residual warranty, which is usually between eight and fourteen months.
<Spasticteapot> Coincidentally, because they're Thinkpads, they usually have'nt died before they get replaced.
<Spasticteapot> Anyway, I was hoping to install Murrine.
<Spasticteapot> I tried entering this in the terminal, to no effect:
<Spasticteapot> sudo wget http://malteo.homelinux.net/B54820BC.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, im saving up for a refurb. r51 at the moment i had a 600 but the vid card failed, so i am doing just what you said, it is $500 i have 420
<Spasticteapot> R51...I know that laptop.
<Spasticteapot> Not as nice as the T-series, and somewhat heavy. Battery life and screen are good, though, and while not exactly up to the T4x line's quality, it's still very, very well built.
<somerville32> I have a T-series in my closet ;] 
<Spasticteapot> I'm a laptop junkie. Sue me.
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, i hate you
<somerville32> The battery is dead
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, t series = too expensive for me, i am 15
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, so what
<somerville32> and the lcd is cracked
<somerville32> and I have no power cord for it anymore
<Jester45> somerville32: connect it to a screen and well buy new cord
<Spasticteapot> bigfuzzyjesus - I've seen a T41 with a 1.6ghz Pentium M, 512mb of RAM, a 40gb hard drive and an eight-month warranty get sold on eBay for a $430 buy-it-now.
<Spasticteapot> Corporate liquidations are a marvellous thing, no?
<somerville32> Jester45: I will some day
<somerville32> It runs Windows ME
<somerville32> So I'll have to install Xubuntu ASAP
<somerville32> lol
<ciscosurfer> anyone know if the latest Thunar will play well with Xubuntu Edgy?
* somerville32 wonders if that is why the computer commited suicide.
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, What do you mean?
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Don't manually upgrade anything - bad idea :P
<Spasticteapot> As a side note to anyone wondering, I've owned a Dell, a HP/Compaq Evo (business-line) laptop, and an Apple. Apple machines are now made by ASUS (and are a better deal if you need a core 2 duo), but IBM is still even better.
<ciscosurfer> apparently, there is a more recent version than what is in the repos
<ciscosurfer> probably have to compile it
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Right
<Spasticteapot> Bigfuzzyjesus - $430 is too expensive for you?
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Wait until they get uploaded to repos
<somerville32> ciscosurfer, Or package it yourself :D
<Spasticteapot> If you're looking to get it from overstock.com, don't bother - they don't provide a warranty from Lenovo. Not worth the hassle.
<ciscosurfer> i usually do --and maybe I will...
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, on ebay right now
<Spasticteapot> Save your money.
<Spasticteapot> I was on my second laptop at your age. Work results in cash, which results in good laptops.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i work at red lobster
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, have been saving my money :)
<Jester45> ciscosurfer: if you can find a .deb would be the best way to upgrade right now but i would wait untill repos get it
<Spasticteapot> I made $20/hr at your age.
<Spasticteapot> Computer repair for the win!
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, doing
<Spasticteapot> Computer repair.
<Spasticteapot> It pays better than selling drugs, if you're savvy enough.
<ciscosurfer> Jester45: I'm going to do some further research, compile it myself, and possibly create my own package...
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, lol my dad had his own business at 16
<Spasticteapot> Ditto.
<Spasticteapot> You know PCs, you know linux...start making money from what you know!
<Commander-Crowe> does it cost money to call people from skype?
<Spasticteapot> Only if they're recieving the call on a home telephone.
<Spasticteapot> Skype-to-Skype is free.
<Commander-Crowe> Spasticteapot, but thats normal anyways
<Jester45> ciscosurfer: well repo version is lots more stable and built for xubuntu but if you need the upgrade then go ahead and you might want to back up your configs
<cryosphere> commander: if you call skype users no, if you call to a phone numer in the US its 2.1 cents per min
<Spasticteapot> bigfuzzyjesus - E-mail me at spasticteapot@gmail.com if you'd like some help finding a decent laptop.
<Spasticteapot> You're making the right choice with a thinkpad - they're much, much more durable than anything except perhaps the Panasonic Toughbook line.
<Spasticteapot> And those both cost a mint and weigh a ton.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah i already do :) my neighbors=pc illiterate
<Jester45> umm
<Spasticteapot> Consider, then, the other computer illiterate people on your block.
* somerville32 picks everyone up and tosses them into #xubuntu-offtopic.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i agree, my thinkpad 600 is a tank, but not heavy :)
<Spasticteapot> GeekSquad charges $60/hr.
<Spasticteapot> TP600?
<Jester45> anyone know the power usage of copmuter parts wanna add a few things up?
<Spasticteapot> Those are upgradable.
<Spasticteapot> Sure, why not?
<Spasticteapot> power usage of what?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, there are cpu calcs online
<bigfuzzyjesus> i will bbl
* somerville32 waves his "#xubuntu-offtopic this way <----" sign.
<Spasticteapot> Yes, we get it.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, stay on please, i will be back in like 20 min and want to talk to you
<Spasticteapot> Anyway, to be on topic...does anyone know how to bring up the battery management thingamajig under Xubuntu?
<Spasticteapot> E-mail me at spasticteapot@gmail.com.
<Spasticteapot> So....anyone know how to bring up power management in Xubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> Spasticteapot, it cost the people you call 2.1 cents a min?
<Spasticteapot> I have no idea.
<Spasticteapot> I think they have some sort of dollars-per-minute plan.
<Spasticteapot> It might make more sense to use it at the 2.1cents/minute plan, though.
<Spasticteapot> I don't think I use more than 500 minutes a month on my home phone, and long distance bites.
<Jester45> i have 3 harddrive and 3 dvd drives a ipod charging ethernet card ati radeon 9250 soundblaster audio card 3 80mm fans a fan on vid card (~40mm) and poercessor fan Athlon 3200+ 2GHz
<Spasticteapot> Wooah...slow down!
<Jester45> any idea of power usage?
<Spasticteapot> A hard drive is maybe 10 watts, roughly.
<Spasticteapot> DVD drives only use power when they've got something spinning in them - otherwise, it's negligble.
<Jester45> all 3 are going
<Jester45> my computer is multi tasking :)
<Jester45> and for the harddrive is 10w max?
<Jester45> i think thats everything running from psu
<Jester45> you there?
<Jester45> !dididie
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Jester45> guessnot
<Spasticteapo1> Well, that was interesting.
<bigfuzzyjesusawa> Jester45, google psu calc
<Jester45> k
<ciscosurfer> Jester45, somerville32: I have decided to hold off right now on compiling or packaging the new Thunar (which is at 0.8.0 right now)...it comes with the latest and greatest Xfce 4.4 ...hopefully, Xfce 4.4 will get backported from Feisty to be used in Edgy (providing they are intending on doing this...)
<Spasticteapot> And I be back.
<Spasticteapot> I do not like GAIM - anyokne know of a more Xchat-like IRC program for XFCE?
<Spasticteapot> Xchat seems to be KDE-only.
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> Xchat is gtk+
<somerville32> install the xchat package
<somerville32> You need to enable universe repository though
<Spasticteapot> D'oh!
<somerville32> !repositories | Spasticteapo1
<ubotwo> Spasticteapo1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Spasticteapot> Thanks.
<Jester45> Spasticteapot: most gnome/kde program will work with xfce unless they are part of kde/gnome
<Spasticteapot> Ah.
<Jester45> like i dont think the kde control center works
<Spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to get at the ACPI settings manager under Xubunutu?
<Jester45> it does slow you system down to isntall gnome/kde apps
<Spasticteapot> I really, really need to be able to suspend.
<Spasticteapot> (Thankfully, I bought a Thinkpad anticipating this.)
<Spasticteapot> Anyone?
<Spasticteapot> Buhler?
<Spasticteapot> Buhler?
<Spasticteapot> Buhler?
<Jester45> nope
<Spasticteapot> (sorry, could'nt resist bad joke.)
<Jester45> it kinda died in here
<Jester45> im going to die also
<somerville32> Spasticteapot, I've never seen an ACPI settings manager
<phlasphy_> somerville32: i am sorry for the way i acted last time i was here
<somerville32> phlasphy_, haha, it's ok. I can't really remember.
<phlasphy_> ok
<phlasphy_> i got a 360
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot: yay your still here, are you in xubuntu-offtopic
<phlasphy_> and have not been online since
<bigfuzzyjesus> :(
<phlasphy_> ohh no
<phlasphy_> stupid pc and its stripped screw
<phlasphy_> just where the 160GB HDD is
<phlasphy_> :(
<phlasphy_> any idea how i can get the HDD out?
<Spasticteapot> Out of what?
<phlasphy_> well the hdd is stuck in my PC because the screw holding it in is stripped
<mauterin> sorry to join conversation late, anyone load xfce 4.4.0?
* somerville32 is running Release Candidate 2 in Feisty
<redwyrm> How do I change my laptop's lid close behavior under Xubuntu?
<somerville32> Xfce 4.4.0 will be uploaded to Feisty this week
<Spasticteapot> No idea.
<Spasticteapot> Whee.
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to bring up power management under Xubuntu?
<somerville32> <.<
<somerville32> >.>
* phlasphy_ wonders how he could get his HDD out of his PC
<redwyrm> phlasphy_, isn't brute forcing the only option?
<redwyrm> since the screws are stripped...
<phlasphy_> only 1 is stripped
<phlasphy_> all the rest are out bar 1
<phlasphy_> but it still has the mainbord in it
<redwyrm> hmm, you could use superglue to attach the head of the screw to something
<redwyrm> and then pull that something
<phlasphy_> i doubt that would work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nuke it from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.
* phlasphy_ wonders if a drill would work
<redwyrm> maybe slip something under the head
<phlasphy_> i am about to try that :)
<redwyrm> so you have some leverage to pull it out
<phlasphy_> i mean the head of the screw will not take a screw driver
<phlasphy_> it just slips
<phlasphy_> i doubt i could rip a screw up
<bigfuzzyjesus_> hey cellofellow
<redwyrm> phlasphy_, is the data on that HDD backed up to another device?
<phlasphy_> no
<phlasphy_> all my music
<redwyrm> I have some ideas to get the HDD out, but you wouldn't want to do any of them before backing up...
<cellofellow> hey bigfuzzyjesus
<cellofellow> Why is getting Midi to output to PCM so hard?
<cellofellow> from programs like NoteEdit
<cellofellow> softsyths, yuck.
<Spastic_teapot> Hello?
<Spastic_teapot> Anyone here know how to get ACPI to work?
<Spastic_teapot> I don't get the battery anager icon.
<cellofellow> maybe the battery manager applet isn't in the panel.
<bigfuzzyjesus_> Spastic_teapot: hello :)
<cellofellow> anybody know how to get csound in denemo working? so my Mom can playback the stuff she writes and arranges in it? Or MIDI output in NoteEdit.
<somerville32> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<cellofellow> that should help
<cellofellow> but this is something that I wish would just work.
<cellofellow> (Gee, cellofellow found something in Linux that works not quiet the way it should. Hasn't had that happen before.)
* cellofellow supposes most people here don't give there left toenail about MIDI.
<spasticteapot> I dunno. It's useful for keyboards.
<spasticteapot> And silly game music.
<aktee> for Wired :O
<aktee> you know, to create music.. :O
<cellofellow> yeah, I guess.
<spasticteapot> I used SonicFoundry's Acid back in the day.
<aktee> in the MS Windows day? =)
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<aktee> I used Reason..
<cellofellow> My mom uses NoteWorthy Composer on Windows and will not switch till I have a very good alternative.
<spasticteapot> Now I'm in the good-gravy-where's-the-battery-status-icon days.
<aktee> ahahahahaa
<spasticteapot> Reason....you're a Mac junkie I take it?
<aktee> no ! I love mac hardware tho
<cellofellow> NoteEdit looks promising but it needs to playback, and possibly record from MIDI.
<spasticteapot> There is a very good alternative...WINE!
<aktee> Wine support reason?
<spasticteapot> No, for NoteWorthy.
<aktee> ohhh
<aktee> ahahaha
<spasticteapot> And, if all else fails, Cedega.
<aktee> that's what I thought
<spasticteapot> Anyone here tried running Linux on a laptop?
<redwyrm> spasticteapot, right-click on the top panel
<cellofellow> WIne should work for NoteWorthy on editing, but I dunno about playback and MIDI in.
<spasticteapot> Yah?
<spasticteapot> Why?
<redwyrm> click "Add New Item"
<redwyrm> and select Battery Monitor
<spasticteapot> Gotcha.
<spasticteapot> Thanks.
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where I can get the ibm-acpi packages?
<redwyrm> np
<spasticteapot> Or how to get an ACPI manager?
<cellofellow> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aktee> for IBM specifically?
<spasticteapot> It's a package.
<cellofellow> !BLASTED BOT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BLASTED BOT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spasticteapot> I know that....
<aktee> hey
<aktee> is it a thinkpad
<spasticteapot> Yup.
<aktee> acuse there's ThinkWiki
<spasticteapot> X40.
<aktee> the website for Thinkpad installing linux
<spasticteapot> I know - they said "download ibm-acpi".
<aktee> apt-get doesnt work? :O
<aktee> nope, doesnt work..
<aktee> hmm
<cellofellow> !ibm-acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibm-acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !info ibm-acpi
<ubotu> Package ibm-acpi does not exist in any distro I know
<cellofellow> that's the problem
<aktee> The module ibm_acpi comes with dapper.
<aktee> Try "lsmod |grep ibm" to find out if its loaded.
<aktee> If not use "modprobe ibm_acpi" to load it.
<spasticteapot> Well, here's some stuff on ACPI under Linux.
<spasticteapot> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_ACPI_work
<spasticteapot> And I can't make heads nor tails of it.
<cellofellow> try sudo modprobe ibm_acpi in a terminal
<bigfuzzyjesus> spasticteapot: so have you used a t41?
<aktee> look for the Debian package
<aktee> and DPKG -i it
<aktee> http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/
<aktee> Tadaaaaa
<cellofellow> dpkg, not DPKG
<cellofellow> this is NOT DOS, files are case-sensitive
<aktee> my bad :)
<aktee> dpkg -i * it
<aktee> :)
<aktee> ionno it looked better, don't you think? :)
<somerville32> :)
<cellofellow> put qoutes around commands or something. "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<cellofellow> "
<aktee> bah.. hahahaha
<aktee> so, how long u been a linux user?
<cellofellow> me? About 6 months or so. Dinked around with liveCD's about a year.
<aktee> just got installed a week ago. I'm stuck in a few places :O
<spasticteapot> No good.
<cellofellow> :(
<spasticteapot> Me? No.
<spasticteapot> Seen a few, though. Top-notch quality.
<spasticteapot> The head of purchasing for a multi-billion-dollar company strongly reccomended it after owning one, though.
<spasticteapot> Technically, the ex-head-of-sales for CDW.
<cellofellow> Sorry, I'm no help on package management.
<aktee> hmm..
<cellofellow> I meant power management
<aktee> but hey, it says that it's already in the kernel
<cellofellow> package management on the other hand I love.
<cellofellow> if it's in the kernel then no modules to lsmod or modprobe
<cellofellow> kernel modules are sort of like plugins
<redwyrm> computers should say "I hope you know what you're doing!" more often...
<Spastic_teapot> Well, that was interesting.
<Spastic_teapot> Stupid wifi...
<aktee> LOL
<Spastic_teapot> On a seperate note, does anyone know how to access an external USB hard drive?
<Spastic_teapot> What?
<aktee> usb hard drive..
<aktee> hmm
<Spastic_teapot> It's not showing up on my desktop.
<Spastic_teapot> Sue me. I have a laptop.
<redwyrm> Spastic_teapot, on Xubuntu Edgy, I just plug it in, and an icon shows up on the desktop
<aktee> thinkpad are really good
<Spastic_teapot> No worky.
<aktee> try detecting
<aktee> if linux sees the driev
<aktee> with hm...
<aktee> "lsusb" i think
<redwyrm> also you could try "dmesg | tail"
<aktee> cool i'll write that down. (damn linux is fun)
<Spastic_teapot> I tried lsusb..no good.
<aktee> hmmmmmmm....
<aktee> try another usb port? :S !
<aktee> try restarting while ext-hdd is plugged? :S.. mine detects automatically
<aktee> hey peeps
<aktee> anyone has trouble with Logitech USB Headset?
<Spastic_teapot> Stupid cheap USB to IDE adapter.
<Spastic_teapot> Should've bought a better one.
<Spastic_teapot> Anyone here?
<aktee> sup
<Spastic_teapot> anyone?
<aktee> sudo fdisk -l
<aktee> and
<aktee> cat /etc/fstab
<aktee> copy and paste :O
<aktee> the output
<yotux> has anyone ever install vmware under xubuntu
<cellofellow> apt... hogging... all... bandwidth.... Lag... very... high....
<cryosphere> hey
<cryosphere> is you want to help me connect xubuntu to the internet look at http://pastebin.com/864733
<ciscosurfer> Anyone know of a good TV tuner card to use with ubuntu?
<cellofellow> check v4l's compatibility stuff.
<ciscosurfer> that's video for linux?
<ciscosurfer> where would I look?
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> dunno
<neozen> ......what is question?
<cellofellow> if it all works out you'll have a /dev/video0 file to play, but some cards work and some don't.
<cellofellow> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<cellofellow> should help
<Commander-Crowe> cryosphere, I figured it out
* cellofellow is going to bed now
<Commander-Crowe> cryosphere, it isn't getting an IP from your DHCP router/modem/server
<cryosphere> commander: this is true, BUT how do I take care of this
<Commander-Crowe> dhcpd
<Commander-Crowe> see what it says
<cryosphere> man it?
<Commander-Crowe> also you might have to manually do it
<cryosphere> sucks
<cryosphere> ok
<neozen> v4l: http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/
<cryosphere> commander: i looked up dhcpd - I can see how I can test if my configuration is working
<cryosphere> but otherwise I have no idea what to do
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> you in xubuntu right?
<cryosphere> yeap
<cryosphere> NOPE
<cryosphere> sorry
<Commander-Crowe> nope?
<Commander-Crowe> what are you in?
<cryosphere> I can't getonline in xubuntu
<cryosphere> windows
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<neozen> .......bummer
<Commander-Crowe> switch over
<cryosphere> same machine
<cryosphere> well
<cryosphere> HA
<cryosphere> I can't connect and chat
<cryosphere> once I do that
<Commander-Crowe> open menu > other > networking and set up manually your settings including your gateway and your DNS, don't forget to get your info the same as in windows.
<cryosphere> ok, I think its already set to that
<cryosphere> but I get I can switch over and double check
<cryosphere> *get__> guesss
* neozen nods
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<ciscosurfer> Anyone know if Xfce 4.4 will be/or is already in Feisty?
<Commander-Crowe> ciscosurfer, it is
<ciscosurfer> Commander-Crowe: version 4.3.99.2 is, but I'm wondering about 4.4
<ciscosurfer> Commander-Crowe: correctioni, version 4.3.99.1
<Commander-Crowe> ciscosurfer, fyi 4.3.99.1 = 4.4 :)
<Commander-Crowe> or rather 4.3.99.2
<Commander-Crowe> but now its jsut 4.4 seeing it came out today
<ciscosurfer> I belive it's actually Beta 2 of v4.4
<ciscosurfer> anyway, many apps are upgraded, Thunar for example will actually be at v0.8.0 -- in Feisty they will use 0.5.0 and in Edgy (currently) they use Thunar 0.4.1svn-r23151
<Commander-Crowe> ciscosurfer, give it a week and all will be updated
<ciscosurfer> Commander-Crowe: sounds good to me :-D
<ciscosurfer> Commander-Crowe: thanks
<Commander-Crowe> no problem
<cisa> hi
<cisa> i installed ubuntu from live-cd. then added kubuntu-desktop. now i want to install xubuntu-desktop too. are there any known problems?
<TheSheep> the new xfce looks yummy!
* TheSheep drools
<totalwormage> for feisty? :] 
<TheSheep> totalwormage: yes
<TheSheep> totalwormage: not packaged yet, just released today
<TheSheep> totalwormage: see xfce.org, they gave the site a liftu up too
<totalwormage> sweeeet
<totalwormage> ah, that is good news
<TheSheep> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.4-2.png
<TheSheep> haha, Vista :D
<totalwormage> whooowwww that site looks good
<totalwormage> :D
<darrend_laptop> ssh bacall
<darrend_laptop> oops
<darrend_laptop> :)
<Maximilian1st> Hi.
<Maximilian1st> Is ther a way to switch users like in macosx?
<gpocentek> Maximilian1st: you can log in as a new user in a tty and run 'startx -- :1', then switch with ctrl+alt+{f7,f9}
<gpocentek> but there's no non-geeky way
<Maximilian1st> gpocentek, The geeky side is the CLI? It's ok for me.
<gpocentek> great :)
<Maximilian1st> By the way. Will feisty come with avahi by default? I switched to using ifplugd and wpa_supplicant...
<gpocentek> we already have avahi in feisty IIRC
<gpocentek> but I haven't really looked at that
<Maximilian1st> Yes avahi installs by default.
<Maximilian1st> gpocentek, Is it possible to set a different locale for a different user? Say, user A has english and user B has italian?
<gpocentek> Maximilian1st: yes it's possible, I do this with gdm
<gpocentek> but I need to find how this can be done in an other way
<Maximilian1st> gpocentek, The 'startx -- :1' works like a charm :-) THX so much, this will ease the translation of Xfce in French!
<gpocentek> Maximilian1st: :)
<Maximilian1st> gpocentek, I have another question. What about the locales for each every user? Is locale system wide or can I just hack in the profile of the user itself?
<gpocentek> you can 'export LANG=your_local'
<gpocentek> for each user
<willuminate> Maximilian1st: it's poisonpotion here
<Maximilian1st> You drank it, died and now you are another person?
<willuminate> hahaha
<willuminate> i posted my problem in the forum, but nobody seems to be ble to help
<willuminate> i posted my problem in #ubuntu, and all i get is an RTFA in ubuntu wifi howto
* willuminate sighs
<Maximilian1st> does not work either
<Maximilian1st> oops
<willuminate> if this continues, I'm thinking of changing distros, or try freebsd
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, This is up to you.
<Maximilian1st> What was your problem? something to do with wireless...
<TheSheep> willuminate: the more you try, the more likely you are going to find something that suits you
<willuminate> Maximilian1st: well yeah, but it's a last resort thing. I really don't like to just move arund like that
<Maximilian1st> Hey TheSheep :-)
<TheSheep> hey Maximilian1st
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: seen the new xfce.org site yet? :)
<Maximilian1st> Yep, is nice.
<TheSheep> Tango all over
<TheSheep> I wonder why they didn't use their defualt xfce icons XD
<Maximilian1st> #xfce
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, How far are you with your problem. What works, what doesn't
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep, I just tried the installer and it works very good, just mixed up my font size but appart of that it's good.
<Maximilian1st> apart from that...
<willuminate> Maximilian1st: i pinpointed the problem that at startup, xubuntu always puts eth0 as priority and won't give it up, until i ifdown eth0 or ifconfig eth0 down. Now ath0 has always been up, but somehow can't refresh automatically, so i have to ifdown and ifup it again to release & renew the ip
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: put Xft.dpi: 96 into your Xft.xrdb file
<willuminate> now i wonder if there's something i can do to make xubuntu prioritise ath0 over eth0
<TheSheep> willuminate: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<TheSheep> willuminate: or /etc/iftab
<willuminate> TheSheep: what do i put in it? i've been toying around with it since yesterday
<willuminate> hold on i'll send u the url for my forum post
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep, locate can't find this file... Is it supposed to be in my home folder? /etc?
<willuminate> TheSheep:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343555&page=2
<TheSheep>  ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: it's created by the User Interface Settings
<willuminate> my /etc/iftab looks normal. There's an ath0 mac entry and there's the eth0 one
<TheSheep> willuminate: ok, it seems there are quite some people helping you already on that forum
<TheSheep> willuminate: you need a little more patience :)
* Maximilian1st goes for a few minutes
<willuminate> TheSheep: he called me a write-only, of course i'm offended  }:(
<wurstfleisch> http://www.fmv.ulg.ac.be/oga/images/chap01/dia1793.jpg
<wurstfleisch> whats that`
<wurstfleisch> ?
<willuminate> wurstfleisch: to me it looks like some sort of carnivore plant, or starfish-type thing?
<TheSheep> wurstfleisch: to me it looks like something completely off topic here
<wurstfleisch> oh :)
<willuminate> wurstfleisch: what is it?
<wurstfleisch> female goatse?
<wurstfleisch> i have no idea
<wurstfleisch> :D
<willuminate> lol
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, Are you still there?
<willuminate> yes sir
<Maximilian1st> I am pretty much surprised nobody pointed out the ifplugd app.
<Maximilian1st> Do you know about it?
<willuminate> nope, what is it?
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, Still there?
* Maximilian1st Tea time, later...
* Maximilian1st will be back later. Cheers folks.
<grazie> !jester45
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jester45 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, Did you check ifplugd?
<willuminate> yeah
<willuminate> installed it, but still no avail
<Maximilian1st> Could that be something for your computer?
<Maximilian1st> Did you configure it? in /etc/default/ifplugd?
<Maximilian1st> Is it your laptop you are installing or desktop?
<Maximilian1st> desktop...
<Maximilian1st> and you have windows on the laptop...
<Maximilian1st> Right?
<Maximilian1st> willuminate,
<willuminate> yeah
<willuminate> ok hold on, i'll open the config file
<Maximilian1st> Is the wire always connected to it?
<willuminate> nay, the desktop only has wireless to connect, the wired one isn't connected
<willuminate> ok, what should i put in the interfaces=""
<Maximilian1st> in the INTERFACES="" place you should put eth0 inside
<Maximilian1st> I also have ath0 because I use a laptop.
<Maximilian1st> But since you will always be using your wireless card, don't put it there.
<Maximilian1st> either way, you could put it there also...
<Maximilian1st> INTERFACES="eth0 ath0"
<willuminate> does it matter which one's first?
<Maximilian1st> I don't think so...
<willuminate> what should i put in the hotplug interfaces=""
<Maximilian1st> hotplug interfaces is for pcmcia network cards or usb net cards...
<Maximilian1st> you should now restart your network daemons.
<Maximilian1st> or reboot
<kumamoto> talking about hotplug how to check and make sure it is enabled?
<Maximilian1st> ...
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, You also need to go for a walk and thhink about something else.
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, really, this helps...
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, do you have avahi installed? And remind me your version of xubuntu please.
<willuminate> Maximilian1st: i'm using edgy
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, avahi installed?
<willuminate> hold on, restarting
<Maximilian1st> willuminate, what weather do you have in Australia? And what time? is it 2am?
<willuminate> yeah 2am
<willuminate> it's a very very hot summer
<willuminate> avahi-daemon is installed
<willuminate> it's a bit alte to walk around
<willuminate> i just diverted my attention to military watches
<Maximilian1st> You should be in a horizontal position now and let all that go through your mind and have a clearer view tomorrow morning. But hey... Who am I to tell you this?!
<SoulChild> hey... how can i install an i686 kernel?
<willuminate> naaah, i think u're probably right
<willuminate> i should go to sleep
<SoulChild> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<willuminate> have some css to code in the morning
<willuminate> well, thanks heaps for your trouble Maximilian1st
<willuminate> see ya
<SoulChild> arrrghhhh#
<mynameisdeleted> time wget  -O /dev/null http://okser.net/xubuntu/edgy/release/xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mynameisdeleted> --10:31:21--  http://okser.net/xubuntu/edgy/release/xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mynameisdeleted>            => `/dev/null'
<mynameisdeleted> Resolving okser.net... 66.117.32.83
<mynameisdeleted> Connecting to okser.net|66.117.32.83|:80... connected.
<mynameisdeleted> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<mynameisdeleted> Length: 553,748,480 (528M) [application/x-iso9660-image] 
<mynameisdeleted> 100%[====================================>]  553,748,480   37.64M/s    ETA 00:00
<mynameisdeleted> 10:31:35 (39.06 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [553748480/553748480] 
<mynameisdeleted> real    0m13.606s
<mynameisdeleted> user    0m0.065s
<mynameisdeleted> sys     0m0.470s
<mynameisdeleted> [root@hsp023 ~] #
<mynameisdeleted> that mirror fast enough?
<mynameisdeleted> 13.6 seconds to download a full 553MB iso image?
<kumamoto> damn how much bandwidth do u have there u mynameisdeleted?
<TheSheep> !pastebin | mynameisdeleted
<ubotu> mynameisdeleted: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kumamoto> yeah pastebin mr. mynameisdeleted ?
<blizz> hello hello..
<mynameisdeleted> hi
<mynameisdeleted> I'm supposed to have 1gbps internet each way
<blizz> does herd 2 of feisty fawn include xfce 4.4?
<blizz> or better: am i able to update to 4.4 from ff herd 2?
<gabkdlly> blizz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gabkdlly> doesn't look like it
<mynameisdeleted> with extra drives on my server and a client that is non-pci based I bet I can get close to 1gbps  or 90MB/s download
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blizz: It should have it soon.
<blizz> gabkdlly, thanks for the link -- im new to ubuntu, didnt know it had such decent distribution-grouepd browsing :)
<blizz> PuMpErNiCkLe, yep, i think that too as xfce 4.4 has been released today
<blizz> or.. yesterday
<blizz> how about weisswurst :-)
<weisswurst> :P
<SoulChild> my xubunut boots in only 34 seconds... juhu ... :D
<weisswurst> where to download xubunut?
<weisswurst> :D
<TheSheep> weisswurst: from xubuntu.org
<SoulChild> weisswurst, hehe der war gut ;)
<SoulChild> weisswurst, man macht sich nicht ber tippfehler anderer lustig
<weisswurst> ich bin aber nicht man
<icheyne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SoulChild> weisswurst, du findest wortwitze wohl ziehmlich komisch ne ;)
<TheSheep> weisswurst: just a one kick away, consider yourself warned
<Pekke> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<SoulChild> !ku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoulChild> mmm no kurdisch ???
<SoulChild> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TheSheep> !botabuse | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SoulChild> TheSheep, sorry
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> SoulChild: you can /msg him too
<icheyne> SoulChild, or search at the web factoids database
<fleischwurst> re
<fleischwurst> :p
<icheyne> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<fleischwurst> whats that?
<icheyne> the Ubotu factoids database
<Pekke> i had my pcmcia wlan card up and working, until i accidentally re-installed apmd package. After that it has not been working so well anymore. it keeps losing the connection often. what might be reason for that / what did the apm re-installing do...?
<wurstmann> whats apm?
<Pekke> advanced power management tool etc...
<mynameisdeleted> I managed to make my mirror bandwidht spike to 110megabytes per second
<mynameisdeleted> almost a full gigabit
<blizz> crap, now i need a cdrom drive to install xubuntu :-)
<TheSheep> blizz: not necessarily
<blizz> w00t! PXE?
<TheSheep> !install | blizz
<ubotu> blizz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TheSheep> blizz: just make a server install and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blizz> thanks
<ardya> does xubuntu use the same packages as ubuntu?
<apokryphos> yes
<Pekke> Hi! why does networking restart say ra0: unknown hardware address type 802?
<Pekke> it's a pcmcia wlan card...
<Pekke> is the problem with the pcmcia driverm or with the wlan card driver...?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Commander-Crowe> slooooooooooooooooooooow motion
<Commander-Crowe> nice song
<blizz> very nice.. installed xubuntu on my box and switched to nvidia drivers.. but i get "the configuration could not be loaded - youre not allowed to access the system configuration" when clicking on stuff like useR/group management and such
<blizz> no sudo popup appears - should it?
<somerville32> blizz: Known issue with a chance to gnome system tools
<somerville32> blizz: Before, the application would launch and then you'd use your password to commit changes
<somerville32> Now you must be root to even run the applications
<somerville32> (without this other fix that xubuntu system tools doesn't have yet or something)
<blizz> oh.. i see
<blizz> so i'll run them from the commandline then
<blizz> and wait for an update :-)
<somerville32> And so a work around is to modify the menu entry and append it with gksudo or run from the command line
<somerville32> :)
<blizz> ahh, nice
<blizz> thanks :D using them from the commandline now
<somerville32> Whats a good program for interfacing with a cellphone?
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<b9anders> Hi, I am a complete newbie to linux, having just installed xubuntu today. I have been trying to set up network browsing via this guide:
<b9anders> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<b9anders> only,  I apparently don't have the permissions to create a new directory in the media folder. how do I change that?
<TheSheep> b9anders: add 'sudo' before the command
<b9anders> err, I I don't even know how to create a directory in the terminal. writing in code is new to me
<somerville32> What directory do you want to create in /media ?
<b9anders> just a 'network'  folder
<somerville32> press alt+f2
<somerville32> and type: gksudo mkdir /media/network
<somerville32> then click ok
<b9anders> cheers.
<b9anders> this is probably blindingly obvious, but I am also trying to configure my asus special keys etc. with the acpi4asus-0.32. the readme file says first:
<b9anders> 2. Compilation
<b9anders>   For the impatient, simply type make in the top level directory of the
<b9anders>   package, everything should be compiled fine.
<b9anders> and for installation:
<b9anders> "For the impatient, simply type "make install" in the top level directory of  the package. The kernel module will be installed in   /lib/modules/2.X.XX/kernel/drivers/acpi, and the daemon in /usr/local/bin."
<b9anders> How exactly do I access the top level directory of the package? I am assuming I can't just write it in the address line in thunar
<kennell> How do i reduce the Number of Desktops ?
<kennell> from 4 to -> 2
<TheSheep> kennell: settings->workspaces settings
<kennell> Thanks ...
<kennell> and how do i get a Kopete, Konverstaion (or any other App) Icon on the upper Bar
<kennell> ?
<kennell> i can only get "Group" (e.g. "Network") Icons
<TheSheep> right click on the bar, select 'add new item', then from the l;ist select launcher
<TheSheep> then in the box type 'kopete'
<kennell> Thanks again!
<kennell> (im using Linux/(X)Ubuntu since yesterday ... totaly newb)
<TheSheep> kennell: feel free to ask about anything you have trouble with :)
<kennell> Uhm, well is there a IRC-Channel for German Users?
<kennell> I saw some Germanchannels for regular (K)Ubuntu
<TheSheep> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kennell> Thanks again! One more Question: how do i ehm you know "mark" Files with the Mous
<kennell> Mouse
<kumamoto> is it me doesn't firefox seem to crap out on too many tabs open
<kennell> you know Pull it over ...
<TheSheep> kennell: it doesn't work on the desktop -- either open your Desktop directory in Thunar, and do it there, or hold down ctrl when clicking an icon -- then you can select multiple ones
<kennell> Ah well, thats not too bad... on Ubuntu/Kubuntu its seems to work ... well anyway i like XFCE more
<somerville32> :)
<kennell> less Mainstream, and doesnt use as mutch Ressources as Gnome/KDE
<TheSheep> kennell: originally xfce didn't have icons on the desktop at all, they have been added pretty recently
<kennell> Oh ok ...
<TheSheep> they can still act up sometimes
<kennell> even my System is brandnew and could handle Gnome/KDE easly ....
<TheSheep> especially in large sizes
<kennell> not that bad ;)
<TheSheep> kennell: a lot of people use xfce on new boxes -- it's just more comfortable for them
<kennell> So, and whitch Audio/Video Player would you select (should play .mp3 and other Non-Free Formats like .wma ....)
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> kennell: personally I use mpd and I love it -- it has command line control via mpc and a lot of pretty graphical front ends -- I recently use pympd
<TheSheep> kennell: mpd runs as a daemon -- that means that it starts playing when you boot, before you even log in, and keeps playing when you logout
<TheSheep> kennell: it can also be controlled from another computer via network
<TheSheep> kennell: for movies, I use mplayer and vlc.
<kennell> hm yeah i know VLC from Windows
<TheSheep> most good linux applications get ported to windows sooner or later :)
<kennell> Acctualy im w8ting for Win -> Linux Ports
<kennell> Photoshop :)
<TheSheep> gimp's better
<TheSheep> kennell: google maps and picasa got "ported" to linux
<kennell> Sorry, but GIMP is nothing compared with Photoshop
<TheSheep> kennell: that is, they removed enough hacked code that the programs can be run in a windows emulator on linux
<kennell> Its nice, but Photoshop just got more Functions
<TheSheep> kennell: no, it just has more ready to use resources
<blizz> synaptic (or however its called) is merely a frontend to apt-get, isnt it?
<TheSheep> kennell: then again, all the photoshop-made pictures look the same, because they all use the same boring effects and premade graphics
<TheSheep> blizz: something like that
<blizz> i just prefer console commands over guis :-)
<TheSheep> blizz: console is really horrible for drawing ;)
<blizz> lol
<blizz> pff, never underestimate the power of.. very precise SVG *cough* yeah..
<TheSheep> blizz: ImageMagick
<Vai_Ro> question, how do i upgrade to xubuntu 7.04 from 6.10
<somerville32> Vai_Ro, Are you sure you want to?
<somerville32> 7.04 is a development release
<Vai_Ro> absolutly
<somerville32> Vai_Ro: There is a saying that goes a long the lines like "If you don't know how, then you're not ready."
<somerville32> lol
<Vai_Ro> lol
<grazie> I lost sound on my machine when picked up some updates a few days ago.
<grazie> The updates are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2566. Any ideas?
<grazie> Is it easy to remove the updates and rollback?
<max_foodz0r> no
<grazie> maxamillion, any suggestions?
<TheSheep> grazie: you can force the package version in synaptic -- just select it from the menu
<grazie> TheSheep, for each and every package?
<TheSheep> grazie: the only thing that could have broken your sound is the new kernel -- try pressing "esc" on boot and selecting the older kernel and see if sound works
<TheSheep> grazie: if it does, just make the old kernel the default
<grazie> TheSheep, I thought the kernel most likely, but it must have zapped the old!
<TheSheep> grazie: no, old kernels are not uninstalled automatically
<TheSheep> grazie: just in case
<grazie> TheSheep, I've only got one in /boot
<TheSheep> ah, it's not kernel, it's restricted modules
<grazie> yes, silly
<TheSheep> grazie: type 'dmesg' and pastebin the result
<kennell> how do i make Screenshot?
<TheSheep> kennell: there is a panel plugin for it, you can also use gimp (from the menu select aquire->screenshot)
<TheSheep> kennell: or you can install scrot and bind it to a key in settings->keyboard settings
<grazie> TheSheep, dmesg > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2570/
<kennell> Yeah, i prefer the "Screenshot"-Key of Windows ;)
* TheSheep wonders why Beep is considered an input device...
<TheSheep> grazie: is this all?
<grazie> yep
<TheSheep> looks like that package for ppc got broken or otherwise out of sync with something
<TheSheep> grazie: have you tried updating again? they might have fixed it.
<grazie> nothing new
<TheSheep> grazie: can't help, really, you could try compiling own kernel
<TheSheep> grazie: nothing on the forums?
<TheSheep> grazie: in the bug list?
<grazie> TheSheep, Haven't tried bugs -  I'll look. Thanks anyway.
<leobloo2> hello!
<somerville32> Hi! :)
<leobloo2> does any of you know a good guide to instal an even ligher xubuntu? =o) I need to have it running on an old laptop PII 400 mhz 128 ram =o)
<somerville32> leobloo2, I ran it on a 333mhz w/ 128mb of ram
<somerville32> leobloo2, Worked fine for me
<leobloo2> dunno, mine seems slow =o( I installe dit from the alternate (dapper) tried to unistall the stuff I don't need but it still takes at least 7 or 12 seconds average to apen applications
<leobloo2> i've also thought bout using the icewm but I dunno whther I can still use the ubuntu repos then or not =o/
<kennell> Thanks for all the fast Help! I go watch a bit TV!
<somerville32> leobloo2, Yup. Just install the package.
<somerville32> leobloo2, I recommend upgrading your ram. I'm currently using 333mhz w/ 256mb of ram
<somerville32> Super great :)
<leobloo2> i don't even know if I can do that =o/
<leobloo2> how can i know if I can upgrade my ram?
<TheSheep> you can also disable some services that run at startup, like the printing daemon or even cron
<leobloo2> what is the cron for?
<TheSheep> leobloo2: it runs cheduled programs at certain time
<leobloo2> I don't need the printing files coz I have no printer =o) and I?m planning to delete all files i dont need
<TheSheep> leobloo2: not really needed for a desktop
<leobloo2> oh, uhm I think i've never used a program like that
<TheSheep> leobloo2: it's useful when the computer runs 24/7 and you need to do some cleanups or backups
<leobloo2> all in all I need a dozen aplications (a player, I 'm trying vlc at the moment), abiword is perfect, got to find a hyperlight diapos viwer and creator plus probably some browser (I've read that ephiphany is very light) and znes for rom games, nothing more really =o)
<TheSheep> diapos?
<leobloo2> uhm whe nI have to clean ubuntu up I always write the autoremove in the shell :D I'm not sure it's fine but it seems to work :D
<leobloo2> um not sure botu the ENglish word for it
<leobloo2> like the slides in powerpoint?
<TheSheep> slides?
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> well, bad news, if you want to be compatible with powerpoint, then you must use OpenOffcie Impresss
<Vai_Ro> i have a bit of a problem my loading screen isnt working properly any ideas on how to fix it?
<somerville32> Vai_Ro, The splash after you login?
<Vai_Ro> before
<leobloo2> open office is a suicide on my pooor laptop =o/ better doing harakiri! it takes 3 minutes or so only to load!
<TheSheep> otherwise, there are dozens of nice presentation programs -- every one with its own custom format, some produce html or pdf files
<Vai_Ro> the one thats supposed to say xubuntu and then show a progress bar
<TheSheep> leobloo2: there is even a text-mode presentation program :)
<somerville32> Vai_Ro, Your usplash
<somerville32> !usplash | Vai_Ro
<ubotu> Vai_Ro: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<TheSheep> leobloo2: with ascii-art graphics
<leobloo2> presentations in html?=o) that sounds nice, they must be light, right?
<Vai_Ro> thanks
<TheSheep> leobloo2: depends, I didn't really test them. try searching for 'presentation' in synaptic
<leobloo2> just to let you understand what I'd like to hae, it's something like puppy linux (probably wih 1/3 of the apps) maybe a partition tool but nothing for dvd's and burning since I don't have them and some nice theme
<TheSheep> leobloo2: well, you can certainly make something like this from xubuntu
<TheSheep> leobloo2: don't worry about removing xubuntu-desktop -- it's just a dummy package
<leobloo2> do you think icewm can be installed on xubuntu? i've never seen icewm but I've read it's lighter and less buggy
<leobloo2> technically sepaking I'd like to make a xubuntu-lite :D
<leobloo2> *speaking
<Vai_Ro> somerville32: after running that command it tells me that theres nothing to configure
<somerville32> Vai_Ro, What exactly is the issue with your usplash?
<Vai_Ro> its hard to explaine but there isnt really a splash its just a jumbled image
<Vai_Ro> i wish i could screen shot it
<leobloo2> why can't you?
<TheSheep> leobloo2: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282285
<TheSheep> leobloo2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<leobloo2> thatnks shheep, I'l try to contact that first guy, he's also Italian =o)
<slow-motion> n8
<leobloo2> the sheep, do you know whther the menu bug in xubuntu dapper has veen fixed in edgy?
<leobloo2> a noob question, how will the system kn ow that the laptop is connected to the internet if I install xubuntu 6.10 server from alternate cd if I don't run the shell to configure the dsl connection?
<somerville32> TheSheep: Any experience with Flash?
<TheSheep> somerville32: yes: avoid
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> There is a movie of Jani making a presentation on Xubuntu
<somerville32> And I want to watch it
<somerville32> It is on Google Video (aka flash)
* somerville32 has no sound.
<somerville32> I think it has to do with it trying to use ALSA when I have OSS
<TheSheep> !free formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vai_Ro> somerville: you should ask wishie about it in #alsa
<apokryphos> !free formats is <alias> freeformats
<apokryphos> !free formats is <alias> freeformats
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<g333k_work> hello after apt-get dist-upgrading my xubuntu 6.06 I got a kernel panic, any chance to solve it?
<TheSheep> g333k_work: at the boot press esc and select the older kernel
<TheSheep> g333k_work: then replace all hda in /boot/grub/menu.lst with sda
<g333k_work> TheSheep, If I want to dist-upgrade a xubuntu 6.06 do I have to replace the dapper entries for edy in sources.list ?
<TheSheep> g333k_work: yes
<TheSheep> g333k_work: sorrym if it'sa dapper->edgy, then leave that menu.lst alone
<TheSheep> g333k_work: it was for feisty
<TheSheep> g333k_work: just replace all 'dapper' with 'edgy' in sources.list, then do the update and dist-upgrade
<g333k_work> TheSheep, I did that but I got a kernel panic :( now I'm reainstalling again
<hyper_ch> hiho
<gunny01> hello
<snook353> i got stardict gtk version rpm, converted it with alien, and its needs GLIBC_2.4 . where's the best place to get this - probs with some rpms and alien - somethin about a 'key' - will paste in pastebin if necessary
<snook353> here's where i got the rpm from
<snook353> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/2914789/com/glibc-2.4-8.i386.rpm.html
<somerville32> Using rpms is not recommended
<kumamoto> i bet for every *.rpm  there is an equivalent *.deb package
<snook353> i don't want gnome - stardictgtk is there.   i googled and found lots of other ubuntu users missing glibc 2.4 here are some debs, but donm't know if they're for me
<snook353> http://ftp.interlegis.gov.br/pub/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/g/glibc/
<b9anders> how do I rename my netbios in xubuntu?
<emdash> has anyone recently upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10? how did it go?
<emdash> thinking about doing this later this evening
<snook353> emdash, i got ubuntu 6.10, and didn't like it.  my computer can handle it, but firefox crashed often (teh new 2.0), GAIM crashed whenever i tried to send a file with AIM, and the whole thing started freakin out, so i clean installed xubuntu 6.06.  most of this is about ubuntu, but i did have xubuntu, and didn't see anything different - but of course, xubuntu uses teh same firefox 2.0 and gaim, i guess.
<krenjon> Hi there
<krenjon> Is there somewhere a how to for compiz with xubuntu feisty alpha2?
<krenjon> i get it work... but not like i want ;)
<krenjon> Hi there
<krenjon> and good evening ;)
<krenjon> Is there somewhere a howto for xubuntu feisty alpha2 with compiz? I was already looking in google but didn't something usefull
<Vai_Ro> is there a way to check to see if both of my processors cores are enabled?
<krenjon> if you use edgy then they are both enabled
<krenjon> on dabber you have to download the smp kernel
<Vai_Ro> well my system seems very very laggy it takes a good 10 seconds for apps to open and close
<krenjon> hm edgy?
<Vai_Ro> yes
<krenjon> with aiglx/compiz ?
<Vai_Ro> no
<Vai_Ro> but that shouldnt matter with my hardware
<krenjon> hehe believe me, it matters ;)
<Vai_Ro> even with a 7950 graphix card?
<krenjon> i got a dc 2,4 2gb ram, 7950gt and it lacks sometimes with aiglx
<Vai_Ro> almost the same setup here
<krenjon> p5b?
<Vai_Ro> no am2 5200+
<krenjon> ah ok
<krenjon> fresh installation? maybe some updates help for the lag... or did it happend after a update?
<Vai_Ro> fresh install of the 6.10 64bit edition
<krenjon> i also had problems with xubuntu edgy 64
<krenjon> downgraded to 32 and it worked
<krenjon> i always had got problems with 64bit distis ;) (besides gentoo)
<Vai_Ro> heh i tried to install gentoo and failed
<Vai_Ro> it was over my head
<krenjon> last time i compiled gentoo was before the livecd installation ;)
<krenjon> with distcc over 5 computers ;)
<Epic> Hello
<krenjon> Hi Epic
<Vai_Ro> ... i tried from the live cd lol
<krenjon> Gentoo is nice... but the problem are the compiling times... but it's still good to learn the bascis of linux
<krenjon> currently i prefer ubuntu especially xubuntu, coz i love the xfce ;)
<krenjon> xfce is like gnome should be ;)
<Vai_Ro> i'm going to retry the installation inside of vmware
<krenjon> currently running feisty alpha 2
<krenjon> and it's really nice... but also some problems... had to skip the language-pack download - else the installer crashed
<Vai_Ro> i was running ubuntu 7.04 then said screw it i'm installing xubuntu and getting rid of gnome
<krenjon> xfce 4.4 rocks really
<Vai_Ro> i liked the change to thunar
<krenjon> got a boottime from grub to gdm under 30s
<krenjon> gdm to loaded desktop about 5s - amazing
<Vai_Ro> nice
<krenjon> and it's minimalistic, fast, clean and looks souber ;)
<Vai_Ro> i'm slowly getting things back up and running
<Vai_Ro> eventually i'm going to install beryl
<krenjon> i tried in feisty the compiz
<Vai_Ro> beryl works better
<krenjon> it works currently... but not in a nice way... it's not really integradet with xfce
<krenjon> but beryl got to much things i don't want ;)
<Vai_Ro> disable them then
<krenjon> yeah but still ;)
<Vai_Ro> lol
<krenjon> i want my 5 settings and good ;)
<frankabel> I change the default shortcuts of "Previous Tab" and "Next Tab" to "<Shift><Control>p" and "<Shift><Control>n" in "Terminal"(Edit->Preference->Shortcuts->Go). Bad they not work. Can anyone make me the favor of change it temporally in his installation to see if that is a bug of is just my problem?
<krenjon> but in feisty my onboard soundcard don't work :(
<Vai_Ro> is there a way to downgrade to the 32bit vir of xubuntu without having to reinstall?
<krenjon> you have to reinstall... sorry
<krenjon> anything else would not be clean
<Vai_Ro> crap
<krenjon> thats what it would be ;)
<krenjon> installation should run fast on your settings ;)
<krenjon> 20 mins ;)
<Vai_Ro> first i have to dl the ce
<Vai_Ro> cd
<krenjon> ok... i would also prefer a minimal cd
<krenjon> which installs a minimal system and then like debian i can apt-get all the things i want
<Vai_Ro> i do like that
<kumamoto> looks like a bitch to install audacious on xubuntu
<krenjon> how?
<krenjon> i love xubuntu feisty ;)
<krenjon> it's really nice ;)
<krenjon> brings back the fun to linux ;)
<Vai_Ro> lol
<krenjon> i hope my sound would work after dist-upgrade
<Vai_Ro> i just like how linux is now beating windows when it comes to eyecandy
<kumamoto> i hate fighting with dependancies especially if they are coming from a package system like apt-get
<krenjon> yep... thats why i was using long time gentoo ;)
<krenjon> but then you have to deal with use-flags ;)
<Vai_Ro> see thats what got me with gentoo
<Vai_Ro> i had no clue witch use-flags i needed
<krenjon> yeah... after the first installation you always have to emerge world ;)
<krenjon> to rebuild all ;)
<krenjon> had to reboot... dist-upgrade ;)
<kumamoto> luv the gentoo use flags miss a comma u screwed
<Vai_Ro> heh well poor little me who's just starting out in the linux world decided hey a custom complied os would be really cool
<krenjon> see thats why i love xubuntu ;)
<kumamoto> sorry man that is what u do when u really know shit on linux
<Vai_Ro> and then i got completly lost when it came to mounting the hard drives and use-flags and the kernal and well everything
<kumamoto> dist-upgrade huh?
<krenjon> not even a minute for a reboot ;)
<krenjon> after dist-upgrade
<kumamoto> what does that do maybe it will fix issues with my lovely audacious
<Vai_Ro> do they have a xubuntu 7.04 cd yet?
<krenjon> yep
<krenjon> alpha 2
<krenjon> currently running it ;)
<Vai_Ro> could i have a link plz
<krenjon> xubunu.org
<krenjon> xubuntu.com sorry
<krenjon> on the right site in the news thing
<krenjon> feisty fawn alpha 2
<krenjon> currently i got no window manager - coz compiz fu..s around in xfce ;K)
<Vai_Ro> lol nice right on top of the list
<kumamoto> crap my firefox has crapped out again damn it
<Vai_Ro> well that will take about 40 minutes to download
<krenjon> audacious works here kumamoto
<kumamoto> my add/remove thing can't even list it
<krenjon> did you make a apt-get dist-upgrade with the alpha2?
<kumamoto> nope just the plain sudo apt-get update
<krenjon> make an apt-get dist-upgrade
<krenjon> but i have to go to sleep now ;)
<krenjon> its late; )
<krenjon> good night
<Vai_Ro> night
<kumamoto> I guess it is update
<bigfuzzyjesus_> hello
<Vai_Ro> hi
<bigfuzzyjesus_> somerville32, i decided to just install xfce 4.4.0 and not install feisty...
#xubuntu 2007-01-23
<Vashi_Sama> Might anyone know if gfxboot is Xubunu compatible, just the same as it is in Ubuntu?
<somerville32> What does gfxboot do?
<Vashi_Sama> Gfxboot has the ability to make grub look nicer while retaining the same features Grub has in default.
<Vashi_Sama> However, one of the biggest drawbacks of gfxboot is that it lacks of good documentation, because the only known is a small README distributed with the source, explaining some aspects of its Postscript like definition language.
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, hello, do you have xfce 4.4.0 yet?
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, or the new version of thunar
<cellofellow> I have the Edgy version, and haven't updated my Feisty installation in a while
<cellofellow> so, no
<cellofellow> still 4.4rc2 or whatever
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, yeah same, i am installing 4.4.0 right now on edgy
<Vashi_Sama> Ah, never mind - it should work out as planned.
<cellofellow> Gee, I haven't booted into Feisty in a week. The only thing I really needed was Linux 2.6.20 and I liked the new Gajim. But since I've given up on my video project, and Gajim in edgy seems to have updated itself, no need for Feisty ATM.
<bigfuzzyjesus> whats gajim
<cellofellow> Jabber client
<cellofellow> Google Talk
<bigfuzzyjesus> oh
<Vashi_Sama> Is it in any way affiliated with gaim?
<bigfuzzyjesus> whelp i like edgy and until FF is stable i will stay with edgy :)
<cellofellow> Vashi_Sama: Gaim comes from the old name GNU AIM. Gajim is totally different. Gajim is jabber only, and has better jabber support than Gaim. Gajim is Python, Gaim is C.
<Dante123> hi all......I installed ubuntu on a couple of machines that perhaps in hindsight would work better with xubuntu.....is there some way of putting xubuntu on their now......even though they already represent working ubuntu machines.....and if I do......will the ability to play a game like netpanzer (which requires physfs- which comes with ubuntu but not xubuntu) be lost?  Thanks for any help in advance.
<Vashi_Sama> Interesting. I like the idea of implementing python.
<cellofellow> Dante123: install the package xubuntu-desktop. Ubuntu will still be there, but you can use Xubuntu too. A two-in-one.
<Dante123> ok...thanks.....will netpanzer still work???
<bigfuzzyjesus> Dante123, sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> Dante123: since it's two-in-one, yes
<kumamoto> damn am happy my amarok is now working
<cellofellow> Exaile for me.
<AmaranthineNight> Hello.
<Dante123> okay process begun.....now how will i invoke the xubuntu desktop....when rebooting?
<Dante123> Hi all.....after installing xubuntu desktop (from ubuntu machine) how do I start the xubuntu desktop?
<AmaranthineNight> There should be an option at the login screen to change your "Session" one of those sessions should be XFCE, if I'm not mistaken.
<Dante123> thank you....
<AmaranthineNight> Sorry I took so long
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, !language
<kumamoto> what?
<bigfuzzyjesus> !language kumamoto
<bigfuzzyjesus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bigfuzzyjesus> :)
<kumamoto> what language did I use to offend someone
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, amorok comment
<kumamoto> happy amarok is working is what is causing this frakas lord of his mercy
<gunny01> A word starting with d and ending with mn
<gunny01> A bit silly, but rules are rules
<bigfuzzyjesus> gunny01, i agree a silly rule, but these rooms are supposed to be family friends
<bigfuzzyjesus> friendly
<bigfuzzyjesus> Dante123, did it work, are you using xfce
* kumamoto dumbfounded
* darrend guesses that bigfuzzyjesus is in the US and kumamoto is not
* kumamoto will watch what he types with a cleaned up webster dictionary and avoids the urban dictionary
* kumamoto won't do it again
<bigfuzzyjesus> darrend, im in the us :)
<darrend> that word is absolutely not considered offensive in general where I'm from either.  We find it vaguely amusing that Americans tend to get upset by it
<darrend> ;)
<bigfuzzyjesus> darrend, where are you from
<darrend> UK
<kumamoto> I am in the US and you be am surprised
<kumamoto> I mean you bet am surprised
<AmaranthineNight> aw man, I missed it...what word?
* kumamoto can't repeat it is banned 
<darrend> don't worry, you didn't miss much at all
<kumamoto> lol
<somerville32> :S
<darrend> though funnily enough, I could see a few people getting more upset about a nick like bigfuzzyjesus (being an atheist, I'm not one of 'em by the way)
<kumamoto> I call it the pinnacle of hyprocrisy but that is where the US is going can't do nothing about it
<bigfuzzyjesus> darrend, i have gotten crap for it, to which i reply, i am a big harry hispanic and then i ask if they are racist (i too am atheist)
<AmaranthineNight> Teehee. Politics and such.
<AmaranthineNight> :-D
<snook353> is glib_2.4 for stardict-gtk also known as libgtk?
<darrend> ah, now *there's* a word considered far more offensive than damn in the uk :)
<kumamoto> anyway enough of that 'wonder why mozilla-mplayer plugins crap out' either no sound or no pics no errors but 'Stopped'
<bigfuzzyjesus> darrend, what word
<darrend> crap
<bigfuzzyjesus> darrend, are you serious
<AmaranthineNight> O.o?
<darrend> absolutely
<AmaranthineNight> That's puzzling
<darrend> it still gets used a lot, but it's considered more offensive than damn (for example)
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, but dman isnt offensive to them so, different places, different words
* somerville32 coughs.
<darrend> quite :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> argh, xmms stopped
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, does window transparency take many resources
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, I imagine it rather resource intensive if you don't have a good video card
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, yeah intel onboard doesnt qualify for a good videocard, i have a nvidia 5200 sitting around but i tryed for 30 min to use it on this computer and gave up
<kumamoto> there is something wrong with those 5200 I had 2 dual vgas and they never seem to work
<bigfuzzyjesus> i wish xmms had ipod support and a better library feature
<kumamoto> that is why I never use xmms it is very archaic compared to players llke amarok or even audacious
<gunny01> All you need is *a* card. I have an old GF MX440 and I can run Beyrl pretty well
<kumamoto> amarok has ipod support with no issue
<gunny01> And intel graphics aren't
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, amarok uses too many resources
<AmaranthineNight> Yeahhhh ouch.
<AmaranthineNight> Amarok
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, with xmms i can chat listen to music and browse the web, amarok chokes up mah system
<AmaranthineNight> Ouch.
<kumamoto> actually no especially that xubuntu doesn't install all the scripts or engines
<kumamoto> I never seem to have any issue with it
<nyu2> 'aoss amarok'.
<nyu2> Or set up alsa's software mixer.
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, how much ram do you have
<Powha> Hi! I am planning to do a netboot setup do I need "DHCP server program" if I have router?
<kumamoto> right now I have 256MB
<kumamoto> not much these days of multiapps
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, same here, what proccessor speed
<AmaranthineNight> I gave up on finding a music program that I actually like under linux. :-( Nothing meets my needs right now.
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, same here
<Spasticteapot> Hello, folks!
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, hello
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here have a reccomendation for a wifi manager!
<kumamoto> amd xp 1500
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, have you ever used a thinkpad t41
<AmaranthineNight> Everything I've found so far chokes on my collection.
<Spasticteapot> Typed on one a bit - never owned one.
<Spasticteapot> Beautiful laptops.
<kumamoto> Spasticteapot, there was something I heard call avahi but no sure
<bigfuzzyjesus> kumamoto, i have 900mhz of SUPER COMPUTING POWER
<AmaranthineNight> o.o
<Spasticteapot> I've got a 1ghz Pentium M.
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, how big IS your collection
<Spasticteapot> 30% faster, tops.
<Spasticteapot> Plenty for me.
<n00b> Hi, This is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah i wany one :)
<AmaranthineNight> 67 gigabytes or so.....approaching 14,000 songs
<kumamoto> bigfuzzyjesus that still too much for amarok
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, i have 40 gigs and it chokes on my computer
<Spasticteapot> What's the problem with your current laptop?
<kumamoto> I have managed to run it on a 400Mhz but ofcource stripped to only what is needed
<Spasticteapot> A 900mhz PIII with 384mb+ of RAM is plenty.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i have no current laptop
<Spasticteapot> Oh.
<bigfuzzyjesus> :)
<Spasticteapot> A TP600 is nice if you're not afraid of a little work.
<Spasticteapot> $120 will get you a working one off eBay.
<Spasticteapot> $35 will get you a new battery (most cheap old laptops have bad batteries - they do eventually wear out.)
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i had a thinkpad 600m running dsl but the video card broke
<Spasticteapot> Video card?
<Spasticteapot> Odd.
<AmaranthineNight> Amarok is too slow, and I don't like the interface. I like the Rhythmbox interface, but it doesn't read my tags right and sometimes crashes trying to read my collection...and it's too slow searching through it. Qud Libet is almost good enough, but my computer ends up locking up if I try to multitask too much with a collection as big as mine.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i want to dual boot
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, i have the exact same problem, only reasonable program i have found is quod libet
<n00b> Any suggestions on getting my pcmcia working? I know the specs support cardbus (just barely)?
<kumamoto> AmaranthineNight: true but it does it's job
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah i know, it was at least 6 years old though
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i cant remember when my dad got it (hand me down, like the rest of my hardware)
<AmaranthineNight> I have a thinkpad 600 something or other lying around here.
<AmaranthineNight> 600x I think.
<bigfuzzyjesus> n00b, i would try #ubuntu
<bigredradio> Anyone familiar with this trick using fusesmb: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300310
<bigredradio> I am having permissions issues with fusesmb
<somerville32> bigredradio, Did you add yourself to the fuse group?
<bigredradio> The mount point changes permission to only root
<bigredradio> somerville32: Where do I do that?
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Oh, for the mount point issue
<n00b> bigfuzzyjesus: even tho i'm running xubuntu and dont have the specs to run ubuntu?
<somerville32> Make sure you chown before you do it
<somerville32> and then run it as you
<gunny01> how do I access my usb drive? I plugged it in, it's blinking but it hasn't made desktop item like a cd or anything
<bigredradio> somerville32: I do, it actually changes the permissions on the dir
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, what moint point issues
<somerville32> There is a fix
<somerville32> but I forget what it is
<somerville32> lol
<bigfuzzyjesus> n00b, same operating system different windows manager, its like using xp but not using explorer as the browser, same basic concept
<kumamoto> gunny01, #dmesg | tail
<bigfuzzyjesus> gunny01, do you have thunar
<AmaranthineNight> I wish i could be more helpful, but I've had a pretty generally unproblematic run here.
<n00b> bigfuzzyjesus: k, thanks for the clarification, i'll give #ubuntu a try
<AmaranthineNight> So i don't know how to fix all of these problems.
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, same, the only problems i have had i have caused
<bigfuzzyjesus> n00b, your welcome
<kumamoto> gunny01, I think you will have to mount it manually
<bigfuzzyjesus> n00b, also check the forums :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> brb time to log out / reboot
<AmaranthineNight> Earlier my system font was too big, but that's about the biggest problem I've had, and one quick google search fixed that for me.
<AmaranthineNight> I also had a pain in the neck of a time getting a friend's Creative Vision M working, but I don't think there's anyone here who can use my expertise in that area...XD
<somerville32> hehe
<AmaranthineNight> So I'm basically not very helpful, but I try :-)
<gunny01>  kumamoto: how?
<AmaranthineNight> Isn't there a mounter thing in the panel, is that helpful at all?
<kumamoto> if you run dmesg | tai
<gunny01>  kumamoto: *tail?
<kumamoto> sorry dmesg | tail it will tell if you it is a sda b d
<gunny01>  kumamoto: as root?
<kumamoto> dmesg actuall no need for root
<kumamoto> but mounting must be root
<kumamoto> if you find say sda then run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mnt/point
<somerville32> Xubuntu will mount your USB discs automatically
<kumamoto> it might tell u which filesystem it is say vfat or dos or ntfs where u can run #sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /path/to/mnt/point
<nyu2> When is xubuntu going to commit the latest xfce?  The new thunar should do that automatically.
<kumamoto> true xubuntu should mount it but what if it doesn't
<nyu2> Or does it only handle it when a mount point is in the fstab?
<somerville32> No, it automatically mounts if you add a USB disc
<AmaranthineNight> I've never had an issue getting mine to automount, but I had to manually play with the FSTAB to get my friend's FAT32 partition mounted the other day.
<somerville32> And in Feisty, it'll do all sorts of other devices too like your ipod
<pjgat09> hi, i need a little help with xubuntu, i am trying to get the live CD to work
<pjgat09> the CD boots fine, the login screen comes up, i wait the 10 seconds and let it login
<pjgat09> but then all i get is the background image, it pauses, flashes to black and returns me to the login screen
<somerville32> pjgat09, How much ram do you have?
<pjgat09> 512mb ram, 450mhz processor (the reason i picked xubuntu)
<AmaranthineNight> Wow, 450mhz. That's nuts. O.O
<pjgat09> yes, its a very old computer, im attempting to turn it into a server
<AmaranthineNight> That's awesome.
<pjgat09> if only the live CD would work... :(
<gunny01> try the alternitive install.
<pjgat09> yeh, i was thinking of giving that a try
<AmaranthineNight> I wish I could help you. My friend is having the same issue with his hard disk install, only it was working about 2 days ago and then suddenly kicked out on him. He tries to log in, and it flashes him back to the logins creen after a little while.
<AmaranthineNight> But yeah, the alternative install is probably a good idea.
<pjgat09> well then, ill spend another hour downloading that i guess
<pjgat09> well thanks, ill let you know how it goes
<somerville32> Computer: serenity | Distro: Ubuntu 7.04 "feisty" | Processor: 334.85Mhz | Model: Celeron (Mendocino) | Memory: 250MB Free: 69MB [          ]  | Diskspace: 40.07GB Free: 7.45GB | Video: S3 Inc. Savage 4 @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 43.74MB Up: 6.68MB
<somerville32> Mine is slower :P
<AmaranthineNight> How do you do that?
<somerville32> A script
<AmaranthineNight> I meant, how do you get it to run on a computer like that?
<somerville32> It runs just fine :P
<AmaranthineNight> That's amazing.
<pjgat09> yes, how do you get it to run on a computer like that?
<pjgat09> i have a 100mhz, 128mb ram, 1.12gb HDD in my room  :P
<AmaranthineNight> I have a computer that's 400mhz 128mb ram lying around here that I would love to run Xubuntu on, but it doesn't work for me. I must be cursed or something.
<Spasticteapot> @#$@#$ wifi.
<bigfuzzyjesus> lawl
<Spasticteapot> Anyone still here?
<bigfuzzyjesus> im so excited
<AmaranthineNight> I'm here.
<bigfuzzyjesus> and i just cant hide it
<AmaranthineNight> Somerville32 is here, as of a minute or so ago
<pjgat09> i want to get ubuntu running on that 100mhz, but im not so sure how that would go
<bigfuzzyjesus> my nvidia card is working && i got the new version of xfce :)
<Spasticteapot> And I think I lost my connection again.
<bigfuzzyjesus> pjgat09, i would use dsl or puplinux for that
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i be here
<pjgat09> im not pasionate about getting it installed, but if i did it would be fun
<AmaranthineNight> Fluxbuntu might work if you're really jonesing for an ubuntu-type system, but it's in early alpha last I checked (AND IS NOT OFFICIAL)
<Spasticteapot> Hello, again!
<AmaranthineNight> haha
<AmaranthineNight> Hello
<pjgat09> i was downloading fluxbuntu a little earlier, but i had to crash firefox, and it lost everything that was already downloaded
<Spasticteapot> Oy.
<AmaranthineNight> I use 3rd party download managers for that very reason.
<Spasticteapot> I like XFCE just fine.
<Spasticteapot> Bigfuzzyjesus - you had a 600m?
<Spasticteapot> Are you sure it was'nt a 600x or 600e?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, pshya
<pjgat09> meh, i actually like firefox's built in one
<bigfuzzyjesus> 600e
<AmaranthineNight> I have a 600X
<Spasticteapot> Ah.
<bigfuzzyjesus> sorry for the typo
<Spasticteapot> The 600e works with 600x motherboards.
<pjgat09> but i crashed it my self, no fault of firefox
<Spasticteapot> I'd say you'll pay about $30 for one + shipping on eBay.
<pjgat09> dont really remember why, probably a ram problem
<Spasticteapot> The video card is built into the motherboard, you see.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah but i am looking for a faster pc also
<AmaranthineNight> i wish I could run xubuntu on my little thinkpad
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah which is why it was weird that it failed (the video)
<Spasticteapot> I've got a 1ghz Pentium-M.
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, run fluxbuntu
<Spasticteapot> It happens - I've seen weirder.
<AmaranthineNight> It's got puppy right now. I'm pretty happy with it.
<Spasticteapot> XFCE should run just fine on an 800mhz Pentium III.
<bigfuzzyjesus> AmaranthineNight, puppy is a good distro
<AmaranthineNight> IT had the drivers for a rather weird network card built in
<Spasticteapot> I ran it on a 700mhz Celeron - worked great.
<Spasticteapot> Just make sure you've got 384+ mb of RAM.
<AmaranthineNight> Didn't feel like going to the trouble to find them for Fluxbuntu
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, my 600 has a pentium 133mhz
<pjgat09> hehe, the 100mhz i has doesnt even boot CD
<Spasticteapot> Huh...
<kumamoto> need some good noise cancelling headphones with a mic boom any info
<Spasticteapot> That's odd.
<Spasticteapot> The 600e had a 400mhz Celeron stock.
<kumamoto> my speakers are bothering the rest of the ppl in the house
<Spasticteapot> Noise cancelling, eh?
<kumamoto> yup
<Spasticteapot> Sure e3C's or Etymotic Research if you want earbuds.
<Spasticteapot> The E3C's are great - they just block out EVERYTHING.
<Spasticteapot> They don't need batteries, and because you can't hear anything outside of the headphones, you'll have the volume lower - which helps your ears.
<Spasticteapot> If you want big ol' headphones, I'd go with a pair of Sennheisers.
<kumamoto> for sure I shell out some cash for SURE
<Spasticteapot> :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, or grado sr60's
<Spasticteapot> There was one other brand I had a pair of - big ol' studio headphones.
<Spasticteapot> No, SR60's are open. Noise gets in, and noise gets out.
<Spasticteapot> Closed headphones are better if you want to avoid noise.
<Spasticteapot> SR60's are nice, though.
<Spasticteapot> Ah, well...it does'nt matter. Sennheisers are good.
<kumamoto> etymotic are pure earbud
<Spasticteapot> Bigfuzzyjesus, check this out:
<Spasticteapot> http://www.pcsurplusonline.com/viewprod.cfm?id=11445
<Spasticteapot> Er, yes. They're good stuff, though.
<Spasticteapot> Throw one of those CPUs plus a 600x motherboard into your 600e, and you have a half-decent laptop for under $100.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, oh i know they are open
<Spasticteapot> Very economical, and more than adequate for Xubuntu.
<Spasticteapot> Kumamoto, what kind of speakers do you have?
<kumamoto> one big creatives with surround sound
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, it is just a ibm 600
<bigfuzzyjesus> ibm thinkpad 600
<Spasticteapot> 600x motherboard should fit, then.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, but it also only has a 4 gb drive
<AmaranthineNight> I like my 600x, I just found it, booting it now...hope it still has an OS installed
<Spasticteapot> That's upgradable.
<Spasticteapot> Laptop hard drives are not expensive these days.
<Spasticteapot> You can get a used 30gb drive for $40 or so.
<Spasticteapot> Actually, make that $30.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah, but i also need a linux compatable wireless card
<Spasticteapot> I paid $25 for an Orinoco Gold.
<Spasticteapot> I also paid $15 a while back for 3 Cisco cards that should work.
<Spasticteapot> $5 each!
<Spasticteapot> Still there?
<kumamoto> I have 2 orinocos anyone want one
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, the tft screen is also pretty beat up
<kumamoto> one gold one silver
<Spasticteapot> How much?
<Spasticteapot> Bigfuzzyjesus, what's the LCD problem?
<kumamoto> pay shipping
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, its just old, it has a spot where the trackpoint is, its real blotchy dead pixels, etc
<Spasticteapot> You might be better off just finding an old 600x and upgrading it.
<Spasticteapot> Ah.
<Spasticteapot> Generic old-laptop problems.
<Spasticteapot> Yeah, you'll want a new 600x.
<Spasticteapot> You can get a "barebones" laptop very cheaply.
<Spasticteapot> Barebones means that it has no CPU, RAM, or hard drive tray.
<Spasticteapot> Or power supply, or battery.
<Spasticteapot> Move the power supply and hard drive tray from your old laptop, add a new hard drive, CPU, and RAM.
<AmaranthineNight> What...does it have?
<Spasticteapot> A barebones is a laptop without hard drive, CPU, memory, battery, or power adapter.
<bigfuzzyjesus> idk im still thinking about buying a t41 because of proccessor speed, so i can dual boot xp and it has build in wireless
<Spasticteapot> You can add built-in wireless to a 600x, IIRC.
<Spasticteapot> Mini-PCI slot.
<Spasticteapot> I know I'm a drag, but you'll save a fortune.
<Spasticteapot> And the money you'll save can go towards a lightning-fast desktop.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah but i already have a pretty good desktop (without linux, just got it from a friend still need to install xubuntu)
<Spasticteapot> What's in it?
<Spasticteapot> Remember, laptops have non-upgradable video cards, and they're almost always slow.
<bigfuzzyjesus> AMD something or rather clocked at 1.2ghz, 120 drive, and a nvidia 6800
<kumamoto> I wonder how much dual monitor affect the power usage on video card
<Spasticteapot> Not much.
<Jester45> tri sucks it down
<Spasticteapot> Nvidia 6800?
<Spasticteapot> Woah!
<Jester45> at least for me
<Spasticteapot> Ditch the motherboard and CPU; get a new mobo, cpu, and RAM.
<Jester45> wha size? res?
<Jester45> whats yorr
<Jester45> our ra8
<Spasticteapot> $40 will get you a K8 Neo4, $30 will get you a Sempron s939 3000+.
<Jester45> aaaaaa
<Spasticteapot> It's a bit of a waste with a CPU that slow.
<Jester45> what is your ram?
<kumamoto> Does anyone go to Fry's Electronics
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, yeah all it costs is money
<Spasticteapot> Not personally.
<Spasticteapot> I'd go for a cheaper laptop and upgrade that desktop.
<Spasticteapot> You'll get far, far better performance from that 6800 if you have a CPU and RAM to match.
<bigfuzzyjesus> yeah probably
<kumamoto> you can cheap laptops on craigslist
<Spasticteapot> Not so easily around here....
<Jester45> RAM can make a lots of diffrent untill you hit diminishing returns
<AmaranthineNight> I don't have a fry's near here.
<Spasticteapot> bigfuzzyjesus:
<Spasticteapot> http://cgi.ebay.com/IBM-Thinkpad-600X-Windows-2k-2645-E3U-Office-2000_W0QQitemZ160075677490QQihZ006QQcategoryZ140083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<kumamoto> the only beef I have with Fry's is that they don't have old stuff anything that is a month old seem to disappear quick
<Spasticteapot> Has Win2K included.
<bigfuzzyjesus> aw crap
<kumamoto> any one using dual monitor i got a question
<bigfuzzyjesus> something with my xfce is messed
<AmaranthineNight> What's up?
<nyu2> I'm using a dual-head setup.
<Spasticteapot> I've got a 12" LCD.
<Spasticteapot> (can't help you much, I'm afraid.)
<kumamoto> do u really need to use the "Secondmonitor" Directive ?
<nyu2> You're using an nvidia card.
<kumamoto> reason I ask is that one of my monitors seems darker than the other even the monitor brightness set to max
<Jester45> kumamoto: hehe im sorry never got to using more than one moniter in linux...but in windows i could help
<kumamoto> yup nvidia
<bigfuzzyjesus> trying to use the desktop button in the settings manager returns: no such plugin backdrop
<nyu2> kumamoto, install 'nvidia-settings'.  It lets you set gamma, brightness and contrast on a per-monitor basis.
<kumamoto> won't that remove nvidia-glx
<dosnlinux> is there someone I could talk to about Ubuntu internals?
<nyu2> kumamoto, I don't use the secondmonitor directive.  I have two seperate screens.
<Jester45> crimsun: if he isnt afk
<dosnlinux> more about why something was done instead of how
<nyu2> kumamoto, I don't think do.  I have both installed, I believe.
<nyu2> s/do/so/
<kumamoto> please check before I <!@##@!%#$#> this machine up
<nyu2> I'm doing that now.
<Spasticteapot> Anyone know how to make GNUnet work?
<Spasticteapot> I downloaded it, and it won't go.
<nyu2> You're right, it does uninstall it.  But I think that nvidia-glx also contains it, since I have it available.
<nyu2> Opena term and try it.
<nyu2> s/opena/open a/
<kumamoto> nyu2 check this link http://customisinglife.wordpress.com/2006/09/05/setting-up-nvidia-drivers/ according it it can be done
<nyu2> ...?
<nyu2> Just open a terminal, and type 'nvidia-', then hit tab twice.  You should see 'nvidia-settings' listed if it's on your system.
<kumamoto> that is what I found out
<kumamoto> man
<Powha> Is it possible to have LAMP on xubuntu?
<Jester45> yes
<nyu2> 'lamp'?  You've got the linux part down already.  Just install perl, python, apache, and mysql.
<Powha> thnx
<Powha> nyu2: perhaps ;)
<nyu2> Hm.  Is there a 'xubuntu/hurd' distro?
<bigfuzzyjesus> ahh me system es flawed
<Spasticteapot> ?
<pjgat09> oh yeh. what does xubuntu come installed with?
<pjgat09> same as ubuntu?
<AmaranthineNight> Not quite.
<AmaranthineNight> No OpenOffice
<AmaranthineNight> Is the big one that sticks out in my mind
<AmaranthineNight> But it's easily installed, not a big deal
<pjgat09> thats not too bad, i wasnt planning on using this as a main computer
<Jester45> its 300mb of .deb files
<pjgat09> it was going to become a web server
<AmaranthineNight> It's usable without installing anything...but I found myself installing stuff all over the place.
<Jester45> so like 700 or more installed
<kumamoto> I guess my second monitor is the one that is bad
<pjgat09> 60% on the Alt xubuntu download..
<AmaranthineNight> Because i'm picky and have 5 webbrowsers or so isntalled, and about 17 music managers....
<Jester45> lol
<pjgat09> which 5? :)
<AmaranthineNight> Epiphany, Galeon, Firefox, Flock, Opera
<Jester45> firefox mozzila dillo?
<Jester45> darn
<AmaranthineNight> Tried seamonkey, but couldn't get it installed right.
<Jester45> i have swiftfox firefox dillo lynx
<AmaranthineNight> I have swiftfox too
<AmaranthineNight> and lynx
<AmaranthineNight> and Elinks
<Jester45> i hate flock its so slow
<AmaranthineNight> but I didn't think they counted
<AmaranthineNight> haha
<AmaranthineNight> No dillo, because I hate it with a passion (I use it on my thinkpad though, firefox doesn't stand a chance)
<Spasticteapot> What kind of CPU do you have in your thinkpad?
<AmaranthineNight> How would I check that?
<AmaranthineNight> Because I have no idea.
<AmaranthineNight> My uncle gave it to me because he didn't want it anymore...it's sitting on my lap and I'm chatting on IRC with it on another server at the same time as I'm using my Xubuntu desktop chatting on IRC here.
<AmaranthineNight> :-)
<dosnlinux> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<AmaranthineNight> What information from that do you want?
<AmaranthineNight> Model name: Pentium III (Coppermine) cpu MHz: 498.297 chache size 256 KB
<AmaranthineNight> WTF are "bogomips"?
<AmaranthineNight> Eh, nevermind...google is my friend.
<AmaranthineNight> haha!
<AmaranthineNight> Oh that's funny
<Spasticteapot> Ah...coppermine.
<Spasticteapot> That CPU I mentioned earlier - the 900mhz PII for $15 - would make a fine upgrade.
<AmaranthineNight> "BogoMips" (From "bogus" and MIPS) is an unscientific measurement of CPU speed made by the Linux kernel when it boots, to calibrate an internal busy-loop. An oft-quoted definition of the term is "the number of million times per second a processor can do absolutely nothing"
<Spasticteapot> Also, add another 256mb of RAM.
<AmaranthineNight> It does what I need it to do though, and firefox actually runs pretty well, believe it or not.
<AmaranthineNight> I don't really need to upgrade.
<AmaranthineNight> Somehow firefox starts faster than it does on my Xubuntu desktop...which is much newer, bigger, faster, etc. etc. etc.
<AmaranthineNight> I dont' quite get it.
<Spasticteapot> It might be set to use a larger amount of RAM.
<Spasticteapot> Who knows?
<AmaranthineNight> Well, I'm using Puppy linux on the thinkpad
<kumamoto> what was that deal on big brother UK
<somerville32> kumamoto, Please take offtopic chatter to #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<AmaranthineNight> Which is different from pretty much everything else out there, so I suppose it's got something to do with the way that whole thing works....
<kumamoto> oh crap I will go there
<bigfuzzyjesus> Spasticteapot, i think i am going to upgrade my desktop and my laptop, because i travel sometimes and would like to have a speedy laptop to use and a dvd drive :)
<Jester45> somerville32: good job
<Jester45> bigfuzzyjesus: go for lots of ram
<bigfuzzyjesus> jester planning to run 512x2
<Jester45> on lappys for desktop
<Jester45> what cpu
<Spasticteapot> The T41 is a good choice, then.
<Jester45> or*
<Jester45> yuck... get emachine :0
<Spasticteapot> emachines?
<Spasticteapot> Err...why?
<Jester45> high quality :)
<AmaranthineNight> teehee my current computer is way overkill
<AmaranthineNight> for xubuntu
<somerville32> AmaranthineNight, Not possible ;] 
<AmaranthineNight> Haha...it's... Intel Celeron 2.4 GHz....XD.
<Jester45> AmaranthineNight: why do you think xubuntu is for older machines only
<AmaranthineNight> I don't
<Jester45> and..
<AmaranthineNight> I love it, and wouldn't use anything else
<AmaranthineNight> :-D
<AmaranthineNight> I'm using it right now to type this.
<Jester45> i got amd 2.2 2gb ram
<AmaranthineNight> Sometimes I wish I had my KDE back though. I like it better, but KDE in Kubuntu is a bit bloated, it seems.
<AmaranthineNight> I have another OS using KDE on another computer that runs a lot better.
<Jester45> somtimes i wish i had my windows 3.1 back
<Jester45> afk
<AmaranthineNight> Wow, Windows 3.1
<AmaranthineNight> those were the days, huh?
<AmaranthineNight> I can barely remember it, I was really young when I had 3.1
<AmaranthineNight> It was exciting getting to play with 95 for the first time at my Aunt's house after she got rid of her Apple.
<Spasticteapot> I like apple - can't see what the beef with it is.
<AmaranthineNight> *shrugs*
<AmaranthineNight> I have no beef with apple.
<AmaranthineNight> Except for the price
<AmaranthineNight> They hurt you in your wallet.
<Spasticteapot> Not so much anymore.
<Spasticteapot> For a Core2 Duo, you won't get much of a better deal than the macbook.
<Spasticteapot> And the Mac Pro is not badly priced, considering that they'll be re-vamping it with two quad-core Xeons, or so I'veheard.
<AmaranthineNight> I'm getting one, I can afford them, and the prices are definitely better than they used to be.
<AmaranthineNight> I'm waiting until the summer though
<Spasticteapot> The laptops are also now made by Asus, and chipset burnout will no longer be an issue.
* somerville32 coughs.
<Spasticteapot> huh?
<Spasticteapot> Totally unrelated, but does anyone here have any reccomendations for Linux games.
<somerville32> Yes! :)
<somerville32> Battle for Wesnoth
<Spasticteapot> IceBobble is fun...but I crave more!
<Spasticteapot> Anything a little lighter?
<AmaranthineNight> Uhm
<AmaranthineNight> Hmm
<somerville32> Battle for Wesnoth IS light
<somerville32> It runs on my 333 w/128mb of ram just fine
<AmaranthineNight> Globulation2 is fun....but don't ask me what it runs on
<Spasticteapot> I meant less involving.
<Spasticteapot> I've got plenty of CPU power.
<somerville32> xjump?
<AmaranthineNight> I still love Gnibbles
<AmaranthineNight> haha
<jester_afk> xoids?
<Spasticteapot> I'll download 'em.
<Spasticteapot> As soon as I'm done downloading the eight gajillion libraries I needto comple gnunet.
<AmaranthineNight> Glob2 is an RTS, pretty interesting....more fun if you can find some other people to play with.
<AmaranthineNight> But fat chance of that
<AmaranthineNight> haha
<somerville32> bod is AMAZING
<Spasticteapot> Stupid packages are'nt downloading...
<jester_afk> sounds like a problem
<Spasticteapot> No, sounds like my wifi connection sucks.
<Spasticteapot> :)
<AmaranthineNight> That sucks
<AmaranthineNight> I've never had a problem with my connection.
<pjgat09> mine seems to cut out when i use our cordless phone
<pjgat09> not quite sure why
<AmaranthineNight> They operate at the same frequency for some reason
<pjgat09> thats what i was thinking
<AmaranthineNight> Phones operate around 2.4 ghz now for some strange reason.
<AmaranthineNight> Or am I thinking something else
<pjgat09> i have considered looking for a 5.8 ghz phone, so i dont get booted when i use the phone
<AmaranthineNight> haha
<AmaranthineNight> My old phone is like...900mhz
<somerville32> Try pushing the channel button
<somerville32> I saw this question on TechTV
<pjgat09> hmm?
<AmaranthineNight> You can also change the router's channel.
<Spasticteapot> IT sucks.
<pjgat09> hmm, is that in the router settings page?
<Spasticteapot> Microwaves use the same frequency, too.
<AmaranthineNight> Yeah
<Spasticteapot> If someone nukes a burrito downstairs, I lose my connection.
<AmaranthineNight> On most routers anyway
<pjgat09> i'll go check it out, while i burn alt xubuntu to a cd
<AmaranthineNight> On mine I can choose between 1 and 11 I think....I operate generally on 6
<pjgat09> oh, there we go
<pjgat09> you're right, its on the same frequency, or just about
<pjgat09> ill change it and see if it affects it later on
<pjgat09> then again, i dont really have much of a choice
<AmaranthineNight> Nevermind, I'm on 11
<AmaranthineNight> *shrugs*
<AmaranthineNight> I thought it was 6
<AmaranthineNight> Maybe I used to be on 6 and changed to 11....
<AmaranthineNight> I know my Wii wanted a certain channel at one point, maybe that's why I changed.
<pjgat09> 2.412 ghz - 2.462 ghz
<pjgat09> ill try switching it to 11 too, and see if it helps
<AmaranthineNight> What are you on right now?
<pjgat09> i was on 6, i switched to 11
<AmaranthineNight> I don't know why, mine doesn't cut out when I use the microwave or the phone...maybe I"m just really lucky :-)
<pjgat09> is your phone 2.4ghz or 5.8ghz ?
<RememberPOL> Does Xubuntu come with a cli web browser?
<somerville32> You can install one if it doesn't ;] 
<RememberPOL> okay
<RememberPOL> lynx it is
<pjgat09> aww, i probably should have asked this earlier, the alt xubuntu cd isnt a live cd
<AmaranthineNight> 2.4
<pjgat09> hmm, interesting
<pjgat09> ill just keep the router on 11, and see if it helps
<AmaranthineNight> mhm
<AmaranthineNight> I like Elinks better than lynx, actually
<AmaranthineNight> Really really really stupid question....does anyone know the shortcut key to switch workspaces?
<AmaranthineNight> eek
<AmaranthineNight> accidentally quit
<AmaranthineNight> Nevermind....I made up my own.
<AmaranthineNight> That was easy :-)
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> :)
<AmaranthineNight> lol
<AmaranthineNight> sweet
<AmaranthineNight> I have a terminal that is totally awesome
<AmaranthineNight> I just downloaded tilda
<AmaranthineNight> It's so cool
#xubuntu 2007-01-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(mAIJK/#xubuntu) Where do I find the hardware monitor in xfce?
<bur[n] er> ?
<bur[n] er> to tell you what exactly?
<bur[n] er> there's xfce4-taskmanager  if that's what you're after.... or add the applet to your bar
<Gryfft> I
<Gryfft> sorry, accidentally hit enter.
<Gryfft> I'm running Xubuntu on a compaq presario v2000. I'm trying to get the wireless to work- as I understand it, broadcom has refused to release anything so I'm forced to use ndiswrapper. I think I've done everything right, but modprobe doesn't give a message when I run modprobe ndiswrapper, and the light on my wireless isn't turning on. I've followed a few separate tutorials to get where I am now, but I can't seem to get my wireless card to activate. Furthermo
<synic> Gryfft: is this the 4139 card?
<synic> er... 4319
<bur[n] er> if it is a 43xx... there are packages out there made by cafuego that work
<pjgat09> hi again
<bur[n] er> anyone know if xfce 4.4 is going to be backported to edgy now that it's released?
<TheSheep> bur[n] er: thats unlike
<TheSheep> bur[n] er: but you never know
<TheSheep> bur[n] er: I think it'd be more sense to backport it to dapper though -- edgy is not LTS
<pjgat09> Hi TheSheep, i think i found (one of) the reason why xubuntu doesnt work too well on my computer
<pjgat09> windows lied, i only have 128mb ram
<TheSheep> pjgat09: why?
<TheSheep> pjgat09: well, 128MB should be enough to use it
<TheSheep> pjgat09: not enough for the livecd installer, though
<pjgat09> yeh, that might explain that
<TheSheep> pjgat09: did you use the alternate cd?
<pjgat09> yes, i did
<pjgat09> text mode install
<bur[n] er> xfce should work on 128... but don't open firefox :)
<TheSheep> pjgat09: still no good?
<pjgat09> what happens? :P
<pjgat09> yeh, the alternate cd did me no good
<TheSheep> pjgat09: nothing spectacular, it's just slow
<pjgat09> the x server remains unstable
<bur[n] er> pjgat09, just slooooooooow... dillo might work bettter
<pjgat09> or just slow, maybe its just slow
<pjgat09> would slow loading cause the x server, along with most of the rest of the install to freeze?
* bur[n] er runs a p3 1 ghz w/256 on xubuntu very well
<bur[n] er> proly not
<guigz> hello
<pjgat09> thats what happens to me
<bur[n] er> wow... very odd... this a laptop by chance?
<pjgat09> nope, desktop
<guigz> is there a way to make xubuntu basic install smaller?
<bur[n] er> sorry pjgat09, wish I knew
<pjgat09> i got the x server to load yesterday, but when i tried to open firefox, the cursor disappeared, and i couldnt do anything
<TheSheep> pjgat09: do you have a swap partition set up?
<bur[n] er> pjgat09, maybe it's swapping to your hard drive and your hard drive is bad?
<krenjon> ah finally there is the transparent terminal in xfce ;)
<pjgat09> i believe i have a swap partition setup
<pjgat09> its a 4gb HDD, kinda old
<pjgat09> i can see it being bad
<krenjon> Is there another starterbar besides this gdesklets plugin?
<pjgat09> i suppose i could buy more ram, thats no big deal
<pjgat09> ill just have to dig through IDE and other misc cables to find the slot :P
<guigz> is there a way to remove gnumeric and abiword from xubuntu?Each time I try to remove it using synaptic,it says it will uninstall xubuntu desktop...
<pjgat09> ill worry more about getting an install working later, i still have to help my family move files they want off of this computer
<TheSheep> guigz: don't worry, xubuntu-desktop is just a dummy package to keep it all together
<TheSheep> guigz: you can safely remove it
<TheSheep> guigz: it's empty
<guigz> cool
<krenjon> and next time you install a package which depends on gnumeric, it will get reinstalled ;)
<guigz> In fact I installed xubuntu on a 2GB usb key and I'm quite short with disk space.Do I need swap to,since I have 1GB Ram?
<nicolah> Hi guys, what is the path of the trashcan ? I Can't find it
<TheSheep> nicolah: ~/.Trash or ~/.local/share/trash
<krenjon> it's always good to got a bit swap... 256 mb should be enough if you got 1gb ram
<TheSheep> nicolah: but the files are not just kept as files in it
<nicolah> thanks
<nicolah> /home/nicola/.local/share/Trash/files
<guigz> I have 128mb and it's fine...
<TheSheep> nicolah: freedesktop.org has a full spec, if you're interested ;)
<guigz> but I was just wondering whether I should disable it since it's located on an USB key which is quite slow....
<krenjon> i don't know which apps, but i read something about some ones which needs a swap...
<krenjon> so maybe you run in trouble, maybe not
<nicolah> thanks TheSheep, I have also another problem with xubuntu
<nicolah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2878/
<nicolah> I'm not able to mount this compact flash (it work normally with other cf)
<TheSheep> nicolah: maybe you need to specify codepage?
<krenjon> hm is there a xchat with compiz transparancy enable?
<TheSheep> nicolah: man mount  and then search for vfat
<TheSheep> krenjon: just use irssi in a transparent terminal :)
<krenjon> *laugh*
<krenjon> thanks for the good tip TheSheep ;)
<krenjon> and i can't say it often enough - i love xubuntu feisty ;)
<TheSheep> yes, it's nice
<krenjon> some beauty bugs still there...
<krenjon> like desktop-effects don't recongise xfwm...
<krenjon> and no autoconfig for this XRGB nvidia thing...
<TheSheep> krenjon: what's desktop-effects?
<krenjon> desktop-effects is that plugin which enables easily compiz
<krenjon> or not really plugin - it's a simple windows with 1 button and 2 checkboxes ;)
<TheSheep> krenjon: well, eaither you use compiz or xfwm4
<krenjon> yes but with desktop-effects you can put it on or off
<krenjon> and if you want to put it off, it looks for metacity and not xfwm4
<nicolah> TheSheep, there's something wront in this syntax
<nicolah>  sudo mount -t vfat codepage=47 /dev/sde1 /home/nicola/Desktop/prova
<TheSheep> krenjon: use the beryl-manager instead :)
<krenjon> hehe i don't want to use beryl ;)
<TheSheep> krenjon: it can be configured to use whatver wm you want
<krenjon> i like to use what's given with the "original" repos
<krenjon> i know, i'm just talking about beauty bugs :) i know the basics of linux and don't have to use that tools, but i like it easy and confortable ;)
<krenjon> and i love it, when linux comes that easy that every windows noob can handle it...
<krenjon> coz that means that more people use linux, and that means more software (especially games) ;)
<nicolah> thesheep where do I read the right codepage ? I read that the default codepage for vfat is 437
<Toran> I was editing my menu manually and I accidentally removed the settings menu. I can get an entry in the menu now for the settings control center, but I would like a submenu where I can choose what I want to configure specifically. How can I get this menu back?
<nicolah> there's now codepage option for vfat in man
<TheSheep> Toran: just include a system menu somewhere
<TheSheep> nicolah: sudo mount -t vfat -o codepage=47 /dev/sde1 /home/nicola/Desktop/prova
<Toran> TheSheep: Which system menu?
<nicolah> same error
<TheSheep> nicolah: you're sure it's the right partition?
<TheSheep> nicolah: try fdisk -l /dev/sde
<krenjon> i still need a standalone launcherbar as a replacement for gdesklets...
<guigz> hello
<guigz> I'd like to remove unused video drivers,but synaptics tells me it will remove "xorg" "xserver-xorg" "xserver-xorg-video-all"
<guigz> Are they all needed
<TheSheep> Toran: you can examine the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<TheSheep> Toran: that's what the menu is generated from
<vai_ro> how can i tell what resolution i'm currently running?
<TheSheep> vai_ro: hmm... xvidtune maybe?
<vai_ro> i'll give it a try
<TheSheep> HDisplayVDisplay
<vai_ro> xvidtune worked thanks
<nicolah> TheSheep, it was a cf problem. I formatted the flashmemory and now it works normally
<nicolah> thanks
<nicolah> is there a way to have a visual tool for search in xubuntu ?
<nicolah> I tryed with some script but I couldn't get it to work
<TheSheep> nicolah: yes, there is a number of them available
<guigz> Hello,I'd like to remove unused  X drivers,but when I use synaptic to remove it,it says it will remove "xorg" "xserver-xorg" "xserver-xorg-video-all"...is it safe to remove them??
<TheSheep> nicolah: install tracker-search-tool
<nicolah> thanks
<TheSheep> guigz: I think that 'xserver-xorg' is needeed, the other two are just empty
<TheSheep> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<TheSheep> !info xserver-xorg-video-all
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-all: the X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<TheSheep> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<guigz> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<guigz> how do !info work?
<nicolah> hey TheSheep I searched for "tracker search" in synaptic but I couldn't find it, any hints
<nicolah> ?
<TheSheep> guigz: the same as apt-cache search <foo>
<TheSheep> nicolah: hmm.. maybe it's in feisty only...
<guigz> So I can safely uninstall the drivers?
<nicolah> Ok, probably I'll wait till april
<TheSheep> guigz: yes, just make sure you install xserver-xorg back
<TheSheep> nicolah: I think there are debs for dapper and edgy too
<TheSheep> nicolah: http://live.gnome.org/Tracker
<TheSheep> nicolah: http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/Edgy/
<TheSheep> nicolah: you need to add trackerd to autostarted applications
<nicolah> which one should I download ?
<nicolah> http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/Edgy/
<TheSheep> nicolah: 5.2.0
<TheSheep> nicolah: it still doesn't have all the features that are planned, but works pretty good
<nicolah> thanks
<kalikiana> I don't have tracker in my autostart, it's running whenever tracker-search is run..
<TheSheep> kalikiana: then it has to re-check all the files that changed at the startup
<TheSheep> kalikiana: if it runs all the time, it just updates the database when the files are written
<TheSheep> kalikiana: much faster
<krenjon> hm damn... xfmedia won't work with shoutcast streams (not with all)
<kalikiana> hm... seems very reasonable. did you just add trackerd to your autostart?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: via settings->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> kalikiana: it takse about 4MB of ram
<kalikiana> i'll try, i am usually on 300/1000gb :P
<kalikiana> ^^ mb of course
<TheSheep> O.o
<TheSheep> shame
<kalikiana> and still on xubuntu *lol*
<slow-motion> hallo
<TheSheep> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi TheSheep
<slow-motion> do i still need unrar when i have 7zip?
<TheSheep> slow-motion: I think so
<slow-motion> TheSheep you are right
<TheSheep> that's good :)
<slow-motion> i dont know what is better bzip, bz2, tar+bzip, tar+bz2, rar, 7zip
<orByt1> hi guys
<kalikiana> hi
<sk> Hello, I have a question, is anybody there?
<kalikiana> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sk> Alright, I'm on xubuntu, and I have installed the gnome-core packet, how do I actually switch to gnome now?
<kalikiana> You'll be having gdm, right? So you can choose a session.
<sk> What's that? (sorry, this is my first time running a Linux)
<kalikiana> It's the login dialog.
<sk> Well, I don't know, I only installed the package. I could try to log-off.
<kalikiana> If you log off you normally get to gdm == the login screen.
<kalikiana> There you can choose a session, which may be gnome, xfce, a backup terminal or whatever you installed.
<sk3> Alright, thanks for the help.
<sk_3> Hmm, I connect to the internet using the VPN client, is there anyway to automate it at least partly?
<Powha> Is it possible to restore the default applications menu in xubuntu. Somehow mine is gone, just a tiny dot appears.
<nominal> Hello?
<somerville32> Hi
<nominal> I have a question.
<somerville32> Powha: Right click, properties, use default desktop menu <-- See if this works.
<somerville32> !ask | nominal
<ubotu> nominal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nominal> I can't find a driver for my wireless adaptor, what am I to do?
<somerville32> !wireless | nominal
<ubotu> nominal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nominal> Alright, thanks!
<Powha> somerville32: nope it's empty.
<nominal> ~$ means?
<somerville32> nominal, It is a prompt.
<nominal> Got it.
<somerville32> Powha, Interesting. Any idea how it got like this?
<sk> How can I mount an external harddrive so that I can edit/create/delete files?
<sk> Xubuntu doesn't normally let me do it.
<Powha> somerville32: hmm, I think I was in edit menu or something. when I clicked the "edit meny button" nothing happened. So I clicked it a couple of times, and suddenly it appered like 10 windows of the edit meny thing. I closed them and now it is like this.
<somerville32> sk: Is it a USB hard drive?
<somerville32> Powha: Maybe try restarting the applet?
<sk> Yup.
<Powha> I have restarted the system since.
<fijam> Powha: I may know how to solve your problem, just give me a while
<somerville32> sk: Then plugging it in should mount is automatically.
<sk> Well, it gets mounted, but I can't do anything other than play the files in the system.
<sk> No creating folders etc.
<sk> Or editing existing ones.
<Powha> fijam: ok
<sk> When I go to its Permissions and try to change it to "Create and delete files", it returns the error "Couldn't change the permissions of 'Volume' because it is on a read-only disk."
<fijam> sk: I've also had troubles with mounting external drives in read-write mode, as far as I remember you have to do this manually with some umask setting
<sk> Well, can I change my permissions in general so I can do more?
<sk> I mean, it's my system, I'm not gonna start to delete files I don't know, I don't know why xubuntu limits my actions so much.
<fijam> Powha: open  your terminal and type cd ~/.config/xfce4/desktop
<fijam> sk: what filesystem is that drive?
<Powha> how do I open the terminal? it was in the menu :p
<somerville32> sk: What version of Xubuntu do you use? 6.10 or 6.06?
<sk> mount says ntfs
<somerville32> Oh!
<sk> 6.10
<somerville32> Thats why
<somerville32> You need to install ntfs drivers! :)
<somerville32> !ntfs | sk
<ubotu> sk: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sk> /dev/sda1 on /media/Volume type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<fijam> in that case you'd need to use e.g fuse to mount it
<fijam> yeah
<sk> I see
<fijam> Powha: oh, it was indeed. You can add verva panel plugin with command line
<fijam> and run Terminal from there
<Powha> I will log out and do a terminal session.
<fijam> there was a keybord shourtcut...
<fijam> wait a sec
<sk> Well, how do I install those drivers / fuge?
<sk> fuse
<sk> The only thing written in that document that's related is "*At this time, NTFS may only be mounted read-only by the kernel. This means information may be read, but no information may be written."
<Pekke> owha: i couldn't get that verva to work, can you tell me what to do, to get it to work like a terminal?
<fijam> Powha: alt+ F2
<Pekke> Powha, i ment, sorry
<fijam> Powha: and then Terminal, xterm or whatever you use
<fijam> got it?
<Powha> It says the directory can't be found.
<fijam> ok, so step by step
<fijam> are you in your home directory?
<Powha> Can't I get to the appmanager and just reinstall the meny?
<fijam> ok, this should solve the problem
<fijam> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<Powha> If I press alt+f2 I get "Run program"
<Powha> ah "T"erminal (:
<fijam> yes, type Terminal there
<fijam> yeah, I got caught on that too
<fijam> sk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<fijam> a second too late
<Powha> fijam: thnx! It worked :D
<fijam> you're welcome :)
<Ramla> Is there an easy way to troubleshoot which is causing loss of internet connection, software/hardware or something outside the computer?
<fijam> What kind of connection is that? Ethernet, ADSL? How often does it happen? What are the symptoms?
<pjgat09> lol
<mark488> Anyone know how I can enable my right alt key to behave like the left one?  (a setting in xfce or x? preferably easily, without manually editing the keymap)
<torrr> hi, I am window shopping for a distro
<torrr> I wonder if there is a difference between xubuntu and ubuntu-desktop?
<torrr> beside the DE ?
<mark488> sorry, seems like you hit a quiet time here
<torrr> seems like it mark488
<mark488> my impression is that beneath the DE, things are similar
<torrr> it is hard to tell...
<torrr> I think things can be added to the compilation to support features perhaps
<torrr> but I am not sure
<mark488> xfce / gnome ....   speed difference
<torrr> I've downloaded ubuntu-desktop, I think I could install xfce on top of it if I wish
<torrr> I am just wondering since I want a multi-user environment when many users are accessing the ubuntu-server via X
<torrr> via network
<torrr> LAN
<torrr> and so I want it to be responsive for 15 users
<mark488> so you're desiring greater speed or functionality?
<adamwest_> hey guys, is the new xfce available for ubuntu?
<somerville32> adamwest_, It is available in the development version, Feisty Fawn
<adamwest_> but what if i want to try it out on my current edge?
<adamwest_> *edgy
<torrr> mark488: I desire grater speed, since the DE will probably be the client's own DE.
<torrr> mark488: and the client would probably run rootless
<torrr> mark488: and there would probably be many clients
<torrr> mark488: but I also want to be able to administrate the server easyly
<somerville32> torrr, so you're looking to setup an LTSP?
<torrr> somerville32: from what I understood LTSP don't have client apps for other OSs
<torrr> somerville32: otherwize I would have tried it
<torrr> somerville32: though I didn't get into it deeply so I may be wrong
<mark488> torrr: very cool.   beyond me as a linux newbie
<torrr> mark488: you make me feel good about my self :)
<somerville32> torrr: Xubuntu and Ubuntu are the same except for the default packages installed.
<adamwest_> guys is it safe to install the graphic installation of the new xubuntu on ubuntu edgy?
<torrr> somerville32: can you give me example for packages that come with xubuntu?
<somerville32> adamwest_, No, it is not "safe".
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_, i dont know yet, i tried and b0rked my system, but i am working to fix it, there is a forum thread and they didnt have problems
<somerville32> torrr: Xfce4 instead of gnome
<torrr> somerville32: I can add that in later in ubuntu right?
<adamwest_> somerville32: so how come they just let people download it as "stable release"?
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_, how knowledgeable are you with ubuntu/linux/xfce
<somerville32> torrr: Yes. You can install any packages you like.
<somerville32> adamwest_, Why not?
<adamwest_> bigfuzzyjesus: i juststarted using linux a week or ago or so
<adamwest_> :)
<adamwest_> somerville32: .. u said it might not be safe
<somerville32> adamwest_, In the linux world, most people use package management.
<somerville32> adamwest_, ie. Your distro packages and ensures that the software will work with your system
<somerville32> adamwest_, It is possible to download and install what ever you want  but it is better to use the package management system.
<adamwest_> oh, ok
<adamwest_> btw just out of curiosity, how do you run ".run" files?
<somerville32> adamwest_, Xfce 4.4.0 will be available in Feisty which will be released in April.
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_, you could install but in your situation i dont think i would, as you are a new user  etc. etc., BUT have fun with xubuntu!
<adamwest_> somerville32: D: that's a long time from now ^_^
<somerville32> adamwest_, However, there isn't a big difference between Xfce 3.9.9.2
<adamwest_> bigfuzzyjesus: thanks but i'm currently a gnome user :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_,  chmod +x <package name>.run
<adamwest_> thanks bigfuzzyjesus
<bigfuzzyjesus> sudo ./<package name>.run
<adamwest_> ! ok ok :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok ok :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, You could also tell him how to do it through Thunar
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Some people don't like using the command line
<adamwest_> no it's ok, somerville32
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_, you could do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and get xcfe 3.9.9.2 for your desktop
* bigfuzzyjesus nudges somerville32 i think he wants us to shut up :)
<adamwest_> isn't the last version 4.2?
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, i like using the command line... its so much quicker, lightweight, functional etc., its like the swiss-army knife of programs :)
<somerville32> adamwest_, no
<somerville32> adamwest_, The latest version is 4.4
<adamwest_> no i meant the LAST version... as before 4.4 . or my english can be bad sometimes :P
<somerville32> There are two branches
<somerville32> 4.2 and 4.4
<somerville32> However, 4.2 had it's last release the other week
<adamwest_> yeah i saw that
<Gryfft> (sorry to jump in) I've been trying to make a broadcom card work. Hence, ndiswrapper. I've done everything exactly as the walkthroughs say to do, but ndiswrapper -l gives me this message: bcmwl5 : driver installed device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<adamwest_> so the latest xubuntu was actually 3.9.9.2?
<adamwest_> *xfce i mean
<Gryfft> Eh, that error message didn't look so big when I typed it. Sorry.
<somerville32> adamwest_, I think it might have actually been 3.9.9.1
<somerville32> ie. 4.4RC1
<adamwest_> somerville32: lol kinda old, aint it? :P
<adamwest_> i think i already asked that sometime, but is there a way to make sure linux is performing at its best? i mean nothing slows it down and stuff (still has windows issues in my head)
<adamwest_> *have
<somerville32> I've never done anything special
<adamwest_> because i feel like it's kinda slow D: mostly firefox
<adamwest_> it's not supposed to be slow .. even if i dont have the strongest comp
<Gryfft> under dmesg it says loadndisdriver failed. which according to the wiki means I'm using an old kernel?
<Gryfft> sorry to derail.
<Gryfft> I'm using ndiswrapper 1.34... did I compile ndiswrapper wrong?
<somerville32> Gryfft, I'd wait until Maxamillion get heres. He has lots of experience with Wireless.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Gryfft, i have never used a linux computer without ethernet, for me there is really no need, until i get my laptop
<somerville32> adamwest_, What version of Firefox are you using?
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_, have you thought about swiftfox
<adamwest_> 2.0.0.1, latest
<adamwest_> never tried that
<Gryfft> I'll drop back in in an hour or two, thanks anyway. I've now managed to make xubuntu forget my wireless card even exists... I'll keep troubleshooting, thanks.
<bigfuzzyjesus> adamwest_, it is optimized for what ever hardware you have and for linux :)
* bur[n] er takes the feisty plunge to feel 4.4.0's goodness :)
<adamwest_> swiftfox is automatic adjusting?
<somerville32> adamwest_, How much processing power do you have and how much ram?
<somerville32> I have a 333mhz w/ 256mb of ram and Firefox is alright for me
<adamwest_> 1300mhz, 512ram
<somerville32> lol
<adamwest_> why lol :D
<frankabel> I just install the fileinfo php module with "pecl install fileinfo"... but it don't show installed... I found on the web that I must enable it on the php.ini file
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my xubuntu in english and now I want to set it up to spanish, what do I have to do?
<adamwest_> somerville32, why the laugh? :P
<frankabel> exist a command to enable such extension? or is just editing the php.ini
<somerville32> ;] 
<adamwest_> nu why somerville32! :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> #join #xubuntu-offtopic
<slow-motion> n8
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my system in english and now I want to set it up to spanish, what do I have to do?
<adamwest_> please somerville32!!! :) i need heeeeelp
<somerville32> adamwest_, What do you need help with?
<adamwest_> somerville32: about swiftfox...
<somerville32> adamwest_, I've never used it
<adamwest_> somerville32: and why did u laugh at me ^_^
<somerville32> !swiftfox | adamwest_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> adamwest_, http://getswiftfox.com/
<adamwest_> thanks
<adamwest_> you're not going to tellme why u laughed... do you :)
<somerville32> Also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142798
<adamwest_> where do i find my system processor stats on linux? device manager? (to make sure what i have)
<adamwest_> umm -- how do i find my processor info ?
<somerville32> Solsol: So, you're having problems with your Internet in Xubuntu?
<Solsol> Can someone help me make my internet connection work in xubuntu?
<Solsol> n ya.
<Solsol> i get a "network is down error"
<Solsol> when i try to use pppoeconf to set it up
<fxr> how safe is sudo apt-get auto-remove ?? I wanna clean up my xubuntu install so i have installed only what i need or am actively using...
<somerville32> Solsol: What kind of connection do you?
<somerville32> Solsol: ADSL, Cable?
<Solsol> I am trying to set it up thru my dsl modem currently
<somerville32> Solsol: Can you please pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<somerville32> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Solsol> k.
<Solsol> i can do that in windows right?
<Solsol> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<somerville32> Oh right
<somerville32> Unfortunately you'll need to get that info from your Xubuntu install.
<somerville32> Are you dual booting?
<Solsol> yes.
<adamwest_> guys where can i find my computer processor info?
<somerville32> adamwest_, There are some applets you can use and you can look in /proc/cpuinfo
<Solsol> i can get that indo and be back in a few minutes.
<Solsol> info*
<adamwest_> thanks somerville32
<somerville32> Solsol: Alright, thanks :)
<Solsol> so. brb
<Solsol> n you're welcome
<g333k_work> Hi, when I do #dpkg-reconfigure locales it doesnt ask me to choose languages, why? I just receive a message "Generation complete."
<somerville32> g333k_work, Applications > System > Language Support
<adamwest_> somerville32: that file's empty D:
<somerville32> /proc/cpuinfo ?
<adamwest_> yes
<TheSheep> mount /proc
<TheSheep> and try again
<adamwest_> u did sudo gedit /proc/cpuinfo nad didn't work
<adamwest_> *i
<TheSheep> lol
<somerville32> No need to open it as root
<TheSheep> and no way to edit it :)
<adamwest_> it says permission denied
<adamwest_> so what do i do
<TheSheep> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<adamwest_> what's cat?
<somerville32> It displays it all at once
<adamwest_> ah ok
<Solsol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2907/plain/
<Solsol> there you are somervile
<Solsol> help any?
<somerville32> Solsol, Make sure to type my entire name to get my attention
<Solsol> o. ok
<somerville32> Solsol: Are you using a router?
<Solsol> Not with my ethernet connection. It only needs my modem
<somerville32> It says that you have an internal ip address already assigned to eth0
<Solsol> I may have it set to a static IP
<somerville32> What kind of ADSL model do you have?
<Solsol> A Parydyne
<somerville32> Can you give me make and model number?
<Solsol> yes. hold on
<Solsol> 6381-a3-200
<Solsol> You there?
<somerville32> Yes :P
<somerville32> I'm researching
<Solsol> ok
<Solsol> If it helps any, my windows detects the linux gateway and that is active
<somerville32> Solsol: Linux gateway?
<Solsol> yes, i'll send the full name of the connection
<Solsol> hmm...it was there earlier
<Solsol> nvm that
<ShoeUnited> Heyo
<ShoeUnited> It's been bothering me (as well I'm sure others) What happened to xfskin?
<ShoeUnited> !xfskin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfskin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ShoeUnited> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ShoeUnited> :/
<somerville32> Solsol: Ok
<Solsol> find something?
<somerville32> Solsol: Yes. I found a person who had the same modem as you and how they fixed it.
<somerville32> http://www.mepis.org/node/9240 <-- Last comment
<Solsol> ahh, sounds perfect.
<somerville32> They are using a different OS though so the instructions don't translate perfectly
<ShoeUnited> oo mepis
<Solsol> the one by robert59?
<somerville32> Solsol: Basically, I believe that your ADSL modem acts sort of like a router
<Solsol> oh
<somerville32> I saw that you already had an ip address
<somerville32> Did you try to see if it even worked in Linux yet?
<Solsol> yes
<somerville32> And you couldn't access anything?
<Solsol> the only thing that even remotely had access was itune's update service
<Solsol> but, i couldnt actually download
<Solsol> (i used a seperate application to add itunes)
<Solsol> hmm, what is a "broadcast number"?
<somerville32> Not completely sure
<Solsol> nor am i, and these things are usually what i am good at....but of course that's in windows
<ShoeUnited> I need help switching themes on Xub I untarred the file into ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes and I still get nothing.  xfskin doesn't exist.  :( pleas a little guide/guidance
<ShoeUnited> *please
<somerville32> Solsol: Did you know that your model uses embedded linux? lol
<somerville32> *modem
<Solsol> nope. haha
<Solsol> i shall try that and see what happens.
<Solsol> be back later perhaps.
<somerville32> ShowUnited: You untar the file to ~/.themes/
<somerville32> and then they appear in applications > settings > user interface settings
<ShoeUnited> That's the part that's getting me, it's not appearing in ui s
<ShoeUnited> Should I restart?
<ShoeUnited> cause I restarted X after doing that (ctrl+alt+bckspc)
<ShoeUnited> And it still doesn't show up.  Unless there's a scripting speciality I'm not aware of.
<somerville32> ShowUnited: What theme are you trying to install?
<ShoeUnited> Lemme find the link
<ShoeUnited> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=51954&PHPSESSID=ab29be9a0c0284d707e1e93dfc628481
<somerville32> ShowUnited: Try looking in Applications > Settings > Windows Manager
<somerville32> Also, can you pastebin the output of ls ~/.themes/ ?
<gunny01> I want to use my xubuntu box as a webserver that can be seen by other pc on the network. Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> gunny01: Planning to use Apache, or something else (like lighthttpd)?
<adamwest> guys how come http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/ <--- that doesn't display right?
<maxamillion> adamwest: what doesn't display right?
<adamwest> the metacity
<tonyyarusso> gunny01: Also, are you only planning to serve web pages, or do you want other things too (ftp server, etc)
<gunny01> Just webpages.
<gunny01> poss. ftp as well
<maxamillion> adamwest: metacity is the media player i assume?
<adamwest> maxamillion: it won't show the buttons and stuff right... it's like the old gnome theme
<drx0drx> Error during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<adamwest> maxamillion: oops i meant the buttons and scrollbars and stuff... what's "inside" the window
<adamwest> cant remember the proper name
<maxamillion> adamwest: ohhh yeah, that's right ... metacity is the window manager in gnome
<drx0drx> is anyone here knowledgable enough to assist me with an installation error?
<tonyyarusso> gunny01: To get the web pages part set up, install the apache2 package.  For ftp, I use vsftpd myself.  Make sure you have port forwarding for 80 if you're using a router for http, 443 for https, 20 and 21 for ftp.  The root web directory will be /var/www/
<maxamillion> adamwest: but ... errr, that's just the gtk theme ... i think, actually ... i bet someone in #xfce could answer that better for you
<adamwest> i'm asking here because this is the channel i get help :P other channels ain't answering so much
<maxamillion> drx0drx: i might be ... what's up?
<drx0drx> max, Error during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<maxamillion> adamwest: hrmmm.... i don't personally know because i don't do much theme changing but it just looks like the gtk button theme is off
<adamwest> it works with other themes...
<adamwest> btw is there another server with good linux channels except irc.freenode.org?
<adamwest> *com
<maxamillion> drx0drx: boot live cd, mount the hard drive and do "sudo update-grub" might help
<maxamillion> adamwest: freenode.net* ... and no, not that i know of
<drx0drx0drx0> grubs not installed yet
<adamwest> weird. i'm on irc.freenode.com now
<maxamillion> adamwest: its possible they own both domains now and just re-direct .com to the server and not worry about it :)
<adamwest> ah ok then
#xubuntu 2007-01-26
<adamwest> but really, no one talks in ##gnome AT ALL and at ubuntu --- it's just a wrong time for me :P
<maxamillion> adamwest: #ubuntu is a zoo 24/7 .... but it looks like you are running gentoo in that screenshot ... why not ask there?
<gunny01>  tonyyarusso: is there anything special I have to make it accessable to others on the network?
<tonyyarusso> gunny01: Tell them you're IP address.  Do you mean for them to see the pages, or to have write priviledges for it?  What are the specifics of your setup?
<drx0drx0drx0> max, my option is to choose a different path, like /dev/hdc2 or /dev/evm/hdc2
<adamwest> that's not my screenshot:) that's a theme, maxamillion
<adamwest> :P
<drx0drx0drx0> max, i tried both, but neither worked so I don't know what to enter... i can enter something else.
<gunny01>  tonyyarusso: I want them to see the pages. I have A linux box 2 winxp boxes connected by a router.
<tonyyarusso> gunny01: Then you shouldn't need to do much else.  Make sure that anything you put in /var/www/ is chmodded a+rx, but other than that, you're all set.
<gunny01>  tonyyarusso: how do I find out my ip?
<tonyyarusso> gunny01: Internal (LAN) IP or global (accessible outside of network) IP?
<gunny01> internal
<tonyyarusso> Use the 'ifconfig' command.
<tonyyarusso> You can test it by putting http://the.ip.it.says in your browser.
<gunny01> thnx
<Jester45> hello
<Gryfft> I've got a broadcom card in this laptop, so that means ndiswrapper. I've done everything right so far as I can tell... and it's still not working.
<maxamillion> Gryfft: doesn't always mean ndiswrapper ... what chipset is it?
<maxamillion> Jester45: hiya
<Gryfft> I will be SO HAPPY if it doesn't mean ndiswrapper.
<Gryfft> But I think it does..  One second while I look up the chipset.
<maxamillion> okies
<Gryfft> pci id != chipset, huh.
<Gryfft> pci id is 14e4:4318.
<mark488> basic Q: i don't see an md5 checker in the apps menu.  is there one available via terminal?
<maxamillion> Gryfft: its a pcmcia card?
<Gryfft> Remind me what that means?
<Gryfft> It's integrated, and pci, not usb.
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> do "lspcmcia | grep Broadcom"
<Gryfft> nothing happens.
<maxamillion> uhmmm...
<maxamillion> "lspci | grep Broadcom"
<maxamillion> it might be a minipci
<Gryfft> yeop.
<maxamillion> what's it say?
<Gryfft> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  812.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Gryfft> 802 but you know what I mean.
<synic> Gryfft: I have that same laptop, same card.  It works for me without ndiswrapper
<Gryfft> In the words of homer simpson: explain how!
<synic> modprobe bcm43xx
<Gryfft> ok. no output.
<synic> iwlist scan
<Gryfft> eth1 pulls up no scan results...
<synic> is the light on?
<Gryfft> and for some weird reason it's calling it eth1 rather than wlan0. no ligh.t
<synic> dmesg
<synic> yeah, it calls it eth1
<synic> not all cards come up as wlan
<Gryfft> thank you. reassurance is a beautiful, beautiful thing.
<Gryfft> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Gryfft> the last three lines of the output from dmesg.
<synic> are you no on edgy?
<Gryfft> Xubuntu Edgy, yeah
<synic> er.. .not
<synic> install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<maxamillion> stop!!!
<maxamillion> no no ... bcm4318 needs ndiswrapper
<synic> maxamillion: no, it doesn't
<Gryfft> uh oh...
<synic> Gryfft: install that and give me one sec, I have to find out what you do after that.
<maxamillion> synic: yeah, it does ... dell laptops at my work use that minipci card, the issue i assume he is having is that he is loading the wrong driver into ndiswrapper
<Gryfft> Okay..
<synic> maxamillion: I have the same card/laptop as he has, and bcm43xx works fine.
<synic> /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh  <-- run this
<synic> rmmod bcm43xx
<synic> modprobe bcm43xx
<Gryfft> I think I already installed fwcutter..
<Gryfft> how would I ascertain that?
<synic> wouldn't hurt to run it again.
<maxamillion> the bcm4318 does work in bcm43xx, but not the minipci from dell... it needs ndiswrapper
<Gryfft> I'm missing a destination file operand. And I'm on a compaq :-)
<synic> maxamillion: ah, yeah, in the compaq's, it does infact work
<maxamillion> synic: ah, okies
<synic> Gryfft: what is the last line you see when you run that script?
<Gryfft> the install?
<synic> no, this:
<synic> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Gryfft> synic: The install hasn't worked, but I'll do that one sec
<synic> wait, the apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter didn't work?
<Gryfft> ah, I forgot apt-get. selftroutage.
* Gryfft slaps self. trout. all that.
<synic> hah
<Gryfft> Okayy, it didn't end with an error but there's an error up there in the microcode part..
<synic> yeah, that one is ok
<synic> so reload the module, and hopefully it works
<Gryfft> modprobe ndiswrapper?
<synic> rmmod ndiswrapper, then modprobe it again
<Gryfft> rrmmodding it informed me module ndiswrapper does not exist in proc/modules.
<synic> er... sorry, bcm43xx
<synic> <-- retard
<Gryfft> sok, thanks
<synic> yeah, make sure ndiswrapper isn't loaded, or it will screw things up
<Gryfft> oh, ok...
<Gryfft> rmmod ndiswrapper?
<synic> yeah
<Gryfft> how many different ways to I have to kill it?
<Gryfft> other than rmmod
<synic> that's it
<drx0drx> btw, what does cloing for autoyast do?
<Gryfft> ok
<synic> then reload bcm43xx
<maxamillion> Gryfft: i don't think there is any other way since its a module
<Gryfft> ok. sudo modprobe bcm43xx.
<maxamillion> Gryfft: nobody knows ... yast is like a science fiction novel, it just kinda happens
<Gryfft> no output.
<maxamillion> Gryfft: shouldn't have output ;)
<synic> did the light come on this time?
<Gryfft> ZOMG
* Gryfft celebrates messily
<drx0drx> THANK YOU ALL!  That helped me get past the problem.
<Gryfft> houston, we have a little blue light.
<drx0drx> (I didn't know I could get away without a second boot loader)
<synic> Gryfft: your iwlist scan should bring up your AP
<drx0drx> btw, why don't I get a GUI inside a XEN Linux VM (startx fails)?
<Gryfft> hmm.
<Gryfft> WiFi radar is scanning now...
<Gryfft> nothing's coming up, and since I'm on campus I should be getting something :-(
<Gryfft> but at least I know the card is online. We're getting there.
<synic> try pressing the button for the radio
<Gryfft> YES!
<Gryfft> haha
<Gryfft> I love you
<synic> haha
<maxamillion> Gryfft: what interface is the wifi card?
<Gryfft> Sorry to spam up the channel with joy... uhm, hitting the radio button did it.
<Gryfft> iwlist scan still isn't coming up with any results, but WiFi radar is seeing a few connections. Also, is there another package I need to download to connect to WPA?
<synic> I've never used WPA
<synic> network-manager-gnome might work
<Gryfft> Now just got to figure out how to acquire an IP address. At least I'm on more familiar footing at this point... what's the command line for scanning the wireless, again?
* SkirK_WorKSpace va a ninna...
* SkirK_WorKSpace lol
* SkirK_WorKSpace Go to Sleep
<maxamillion> bah! ... i just found a link for Gryfft
<Jester45>  A computer is like air conditioning: it becomes useless when you open windows. <------- i think thats a good one
<maxamillion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo <--- just incase he comes back and i'm not here
<maxamillion> Gryfft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo <-- WPA how to :)
<Gryfft> Sorry, back. Thanks!
<maxamillion> Jester45: but i open windows all the time ... i'm actually walking in a Terminal window using irssi right now :)
<maxamillion> Jester45: should say something like "when you use windows"
<Gryfft> So, what was the scan command from the command line again?
<synic> iwlist scan
<Toran> OK, I /win close
<Gryfft> synic: can you connect over the command line?
<synic> yeah, dhclient eth1
<Gryfft> sudo, I tell myself time and again. grr.
<maxamillion> it will come to you
<Gryfft> It's like the Simon Says of linux!
<maxamillion> i actually catch myself using sudo on my debian server that don't have sudo ... so when i am root doing admin functions i'm like "sudo foo bar" and it spits out "sudo: unrecognized commans" .. its fun
<Jester45> A computer is like air conditioning: it becomes useless when you open Windows. <------- i think thats a good one and fixed
<Jester45> plus maxamillion if i said when you use windows that could still mean a window on *nix but a W fixes that
<maxamillion> rgr
<DarthLappy> maxamillion: Why not install sudo on it :)
<maxamillion> DarthLappy: don't need to, i'm the only one allowed to admin it ... i have another server that i just use ubuntu on because its easier to ad users to the sudo-ers group and have an "admin team"
<DarthLappy> Aha.
<Jester45> maxamillion: i have the same type of problem i use the "show desktop" button alot
<Jester45> maxamillion: doesnt work on windows :0 stupid start bar
<DarthLappy> You can get show desktop on Windows >_<
<Jester45> and yes i know i can move the button
<Jester45> DarthLappy: not at school i cant
<DarthLappy> Use the shortcut key.
<Jester45> ?
<DarthLappy> Winkey-D
<Jester45> that opens the start menu
<DarthLappy> No it doesn't.
<Jester45> does to
<DarthLappy> Press them together >_<
<Jester45> o
<Toran> ok, so I installed amarok with aptitude, and now it's crashing. What should I do?
<Toran> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Toran> (is the error)
<drx0drx> I'm root but it won't let me change my NIC settings (ip, etc), the buttons are grayed out.
<somerville32> Toran: File a bug report
<somerville32> !bugs | Toran
<ubotu> Toran: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<adamwest> guys, my CTRL-ALT-SPACEBAR shortcut doesn't work D:
<Jester45> huummm
<adamwest> ctrl-alt-backspace didn't get me to gdm D:
<bur[n] er> composite wasn't part of edgy right?  this is new to feisty?
<tonyyarusso> bur[n] er: It's been available since Dapper, the question is whether it will become default.
<bur[n] er> tonyyarusso: the composite in xfwm?  I had no idea... i didn't see it in my edgy installation
<tonyyarusso> bur[n] er: Compositing can be done with a few differnt things.  Not sure which is preferred for XFCE
* gnomefreak hasnt use xfwm
<bur[n] er> tonyyarusso: using feisty?  I'll show you a screenshot
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: no ... composite has been around for a long time, it just isn't enabled by default in edgy
<tonyyarusso> bur[n] er: I am, yes.
<bur[n] er> maxamillion: the one in xfce under the "window manager tweaks" ??
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: yup
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: in edgy you just have to tweak a couple config files and restart xfwm
<bur[n] er> crazy, wish i'd have known
<bur[n] er> oh well... i've taken teh plunge and it's not so unstable
<bur[n] er> http://localhost/screenshot-xfwm-composite.png
<tonyyarusso> bur[n] er: replace localhost
<bur[n] er> er... http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot-xfwm-composite.png :)
<DarthLappy> bur[n] er: Nice :)
<bur[n] er> :)
<bur[n] er> I'm just trying out iconbox.  i'm not sure if i'll like this taskbarless interface, but macs are neat ;)
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: yeah, i've actually heard people talk about how feisty has proven to be more stable for them then edgy so far
<drx0drx> any of you geniuses know how to make GNOME work in a Xen guest?
<bur[n] er> I know how to make ubuntu work in a VMWare guest :)  or a virtualbox guest :)
<mark488> what md5 checker comes w/xubuntu?
<DarthLappy> md5sum
<mark488> thanks.  how do i call it?  md5sum filemane #    ?  or will man give that info?
<ShoeUnited> !sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ShoeUnited> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ShoeUnited> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<DarthLappy> ShoeUnited: You can /msg the bot those, y'know :)
<somerville32> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<drx0drx> I can't start GNOME... "Fatal server error" "xf86OpenConsole"
<somerville32> drx0drx, Please see #ubuntu for support for Ubuntu. :)
<ShoeUnited> sorry DarthLappy  >.>
<somerville32> It's ok :)
<ShoeUnited> :)
<ShoeUnited> It's bugging me though, I like XFCE's look and low processor use, but I miss Gnome's theme manager.  I don't suppose I could mix and match. :/  but there isn't even xfskin :(
<ShoeUnited> And I'm not knowledgeable enough to muck around and make things work. lol
<Jester45> you can use ubuntu temes in xfce
<ShoeUnited> Yeah, but I kinda want to use different sound packs, and other stuff from the net.
<Jester45> o
<ShoeUnited> Icons cursors etc.
<Jester45> you can change that also
<ShoeUnited> Link to a guide?
<ShoeUnited> cause for the ~/.themes directory I had to make my own.  And I found a /usr/share/sounds  but none of those play in the os and I don't know how to activate them. :s
<Jester45> i dont know how or where to get a HowTo but you can do it also you can allways replace the default files with new ones
<ShoeUnited> Let alone change them or install new.
<ShoeUnited> hrmmm
<Jester45> google might now :)
<Jester45> know
<ShoeUnited> I might just tear apart the xubuntu artwork deb and see how its constructed.
<Jester45> seems like a lot of work
<somerville32> Not really
<Jester45> you could just replace files after you find them
<drx0drx> anyone know how to change the text mode display driver?  is there a way to load a driver from a CD?
<ShoeUnited> I was thinking it might be easier to read where the deb is sending the files and what instructions it was using to add it to the UI S than to hen peck and maybe miss some needed coding.
<Jester45> use synaptic it tells you all the places files were installed
<ShoeUnited> ah I see :D
<mark488> hi, i'm trying to burn a cd iso to disc.  xfburn "finishes" without writing, and says "Use	cdrecord dev=help
<mark488> to get a list of possible SCSI transport specifiers." ?  My drive is atapi.   Sys's response to the cdrecord dev=help command includes:    cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.17-10-generic
<mark488> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<mark488> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<mark488> does xubuntu come with cd burning s/w supported by 2.6?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> try growiso fs -typeofdisc -Z /dev/path /files/to/burn
<Jester45> should be something close to that
<Jester45> you might need to add somthing after the /dev/path to tel growisofs that the file is iso and to burn it as one
<mark488> interesting... thanks
<mark488> any idea why xfburn was pointing me toward scsi options?
<Jester45> i dont know why
<Jester45> i removed xfburn right away
<mark488> funny.  i was about to ask why it was included if it's not compatible with this version of the kernel.
<Jester45> i remove about 30 packages on first start
<Jester45> good old bash script
<mark488> wow.  are many of the ~30 are non-functional?  if so, i wonder why they were included in dist.
<RememberPOL> How can I get the xfce menus ("Applications") to display in a different language?
<RememberPOL> My system language is russian and the other menus (gaim,firefox) and the xfce setting dialogs are in russian...but the dropdown menus are still in english
<Jester45> idk
<RememberPOL> 
<RememberPOL> Any ideas?
<mortal5> can anyone help me find the original sources.list for xubuntu?
<mortal5> I messed mine up, and I'd like to pull it off the cd or website if it's availible
<tonyyarusso> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tonyyarusso> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mortal5> ...I need vanila source list for Xubuntu
<mortal5> not ubuntu
<somerville32> mortal5, They are the same.
<tonyyarusso> They're the same
<mortal5> well here's the deal, I copied over my source list from ubuntu
<mortal5> and it said it couldn't add the cdrom source
<tonyyarusso> apt-cdrom add
<mortal5> ty ty
<mortal5> i dof my hat to you sir
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Feel free to hang out and stay awhile! :)
<mortal5> :)
<tonyyarusso> How can I set a keyboard shortcut to switch workspaces?
* tonyyarusso pokes somerville32 
<tonyyarusso> The only shortcut thing I can find wants commands, and I don't know the command for that.
<tonyyarusso> In gnome there's a list of actions to choose from.
<somerville32> Allncjaycrbo V O.yycbio V <rptolaj.
<tonyyarusso> lol
* tonyyarusso pulls out the dvorak keymap to translate
<somerville32> applications >
<tonyyarusso> Applications > Settings >
<tonyyarusso> Workspaces
<tonyyarusso> um...
<somerville32> <cber,o Mabai.p
<somerville32> Gbe.p yd. t.fxrape yax
<tonyyarusso> Window Manager
<somerville32> zm. breov
<somerville32> yes
<tonyyarusso> Under the keyboard tab
<somerville32> yes
* tonyyarusso nods.
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<somerville32> S)
<tonyyarusso> Ah, beautious.
<tonyyarusso> That must have confused a few people
<Prisoner_> hello
<somerville32> hi
<Prisoner_> running Kubuntu right now, thinking of trying xubuntu
<Prisoner_> running on an old 400mhz AMDk6 with 384 MB Ram
* somerville32 nods.
<tonyyarusso> Gnome/XFCE/Enlightenment here - join the club of multi-desktoppers
<somerville32> Prisoner_, I have a 333mhz w/ 256mb of ram
<tonyyarusso> I should see what KDE looks like these days
<crimsun> I'm running kubuntu.org's 3.5.6 on 7.04. It seems fine.
<Prisoner_> I have a Windows box I'm planning to dual boot with Linux, trying it out on this old clunker first
<somerville32> :)
<marshcast> hey there, yon x users... i have a q...
<marshcast> I've been trying to make this machine so people can't play with the panel etc... and in order to do it have changed the permissions of the folder ~/.config/xfce4/panel...
<somerville32> There is a kios mode
<Prisoner_> it's pushing the RAM pretty hard and I ahve 384MB on this thing
<marshcast> and now I only have default icons (Apps & firefox) and can't make any or modify my panel
<somerville32> Prisoner_, Xfce4 or Kde?
<marshcast> somerville32, yeah - so i see (now :/)
<Prisoner_> KDE
<marshcast> my prob is geting something on the panel now - if I log out then I lose any alterations
<marshcast> --- I have changed the permissions back - but tno joy
<marshcast> :(
<marshcast> any sugestions? (greatly, greatly appreciated, mind..)
<Prisoner_> I changed over from gnome just to try KDE
<somerville32> Is "Save session" or w/e checked off when you sign out?
<somerville32> Prisoner_, Xfce4 is a lot lighter memory wise
<Prisoner_> this is the first time I've used it so I haven't signed off yet
<somerville32> Er..
<somerville32> marshcast, , Xfce4 is a lot lighter memory wise
<somerville32> Oh wait
<somerville32> : /
<somerville32> marshcast, Is "Save session" or w/e checked off when you sign out?
<marshcast> somerville32, me? - i have save set to save the session..
<somerville32> Then it should work :)
<somerville32> But it doesn't?
<marshcast> somerville32,  but not sure what the w/e is...?
<somerville32> Are you sure the permissions are set correctly?
<Prisoner_> The box I plan to run it on is 512MB RAM and an AMD Sempron 1.583GHZ CPU
<somerville32> w/e means what ever
<somerville32> Prisoner_, Xubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Prisoner_> haven't decided yet
<somerville32> :] 
<Prisoner_> seeing how KDE is pushing the RAM on this thing, I may try Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> Xubuntu can dual boot?
<marshcast> somerville32, Aaahhhh... well... yeah - i thought of that - session is set to save - all perms are back to norm ( i think - i set folder to 644 - but have tried 744 -- don't suppose I could ask what yours are set to???)
<marshcast> Prisoner_, yes] 
<Prisoner_> good
<marshcast> Prisoner_, perfectly ;)
<Prisoner_> I ran the advisor for Windows Vista and it's telling me my system might not handle it
<Prisoner_> I read a review of XFCE4 and it looks pretty cool, also trying the LiveCD
<Prisoner_> if it works, I might be weaning myself off Windoze
<marshcast> Prisoner_, could you do me a favour?
<Prisoner_> ok
<marshcast> could you tell me the permissions of your .config/xfce4/panel dir?
<marshcast> Prisoner_, do you know how to look at that?
<DarthLappy> marshcast: drwx------ 2 angus angus 4096 2007-01-26 12:19 panel
<Prisoner_> not sure how to do that
<somerville32> Mine is 700
<marshcast> Prisoner_, ls -l thanks DarthLappy  - and is everything in it 644? (rw-r--r--) if you 'ls -l' it
<DarthLappy> marshcast: Yeap.
<marshcast> ok - thanks gents.
<marshcast> new question - can I reset my desktop manager without logging out? is there somehting i can kill?
<Prisoner_> I'm running KDE not XFCE
<somerville32> marshcast, xfdesktop
<marshcast> ok Prisoner_ - it's fine - thanks - but fyi if you go to a term and type 'ls -l' it will give you the permissions of all the files in the folder your in on the left hand side of the listing...
<Prisoner_> cool
<Prisoner_> I have alot to learn
<somerville32> Prisoner_, You can also use the file  browser to see that data
<somerville32> Generally you just rich click the file and click properties
<somerville32> *right
<DarthLappy> somerville32: That involves the mouse >_<
<somerville32> :] 
<DarthLappy> Though the file manager looks really nice :P
<somerville32> :)
<Prisoner_> ok
<marshcast> Hey hey! i think it kept it... ;D.
<somerville32> :] 
<DarthLappy> \o/
<marshcast> gonna go check it out proper... thanks gents :)
<DarthLappy> :( I only have 14MB free RAM
<somerville32> I have 53mb left
<Jester45> of?
<somerville32> Memory
<Jester45> o
<DarthLappy> Out of?
<Jester45> you know
<Jester45> azureus uses a lot of memory
<somerville32> 256mb
* Jester45 has 13 torrents ul/dl ing
<Jester45> somerville32: what are you wondering about and what are you running
<Jester45> buysealand.com
<Jester45> i donated to that
<Prisoner_> 32.74 mb free here, and I have 384mb
<Jester45> 748mb free i have 2g
<Prisoner_> I'm going to try XFCE for sure now
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> you show
<Jester45> should
<Prisoner_> it also is pushing this 400mhz processor hard
<tonyyarusso> I really really wish adding KDE didn't clutter up your menus in Gnome and XFCE
<Jester45> OC it
<Prisoner_> ok
<Prisoner_> have to open up the box for that, don't feel like doing it now, maybe later
<Prisoner_> AMD CPUs are overclock friendly
<Jester45> you better have good cooling
<Prisoner_> I know
<Prisoner_> that's why I've never done it
<Jester45> lol my mobo has pins for somthing i changed them around and got 3.05mhz more :)
<Prisoner_> AMD k6 CPUs don't run as hot as some
<Prisoner_> jumper blocks need to be changed, might be worth a try
<Jester45> hehe
<Prisoner_> having fun in Linux
<Prisoner_> gonna check out now, have fun, will be back again
<Jester45> squez a little more out
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, i got 4.4.0 installed :)
<Jester45> cool
<Jester45> anything exciting?
<somerville32> hehe
<Jester45> anything cool about it?
<Jester45> new features?
<somerville32> A few things in Thunar
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, transparent windows...
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, Thats in Edgy and Dapper already
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, well i didnt know that so la de da
<bigfuzzyjesus> lol
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, but... the batch rename in thunar is nice
<bigfuzzyjesus> digital camera pictures...
<somerville32> The bulk renamer is in Edgy and Dapper too
<bigfuzzyjesus> somerville32, i didnt know that either
<bigfuzzyjesus> im not very observant
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> its in the menu
<Jester45> NO!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jester45> thepiratebay's DB is down
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, that sucx0rz, i want them to by a micronation....
<Jester45> i donated to them
<Jester45> i wanna my dvds
<Jester45> but i want my money back if they go offline :)
<Jester45> http://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/sinkingship.jpg <----- poor old TPB
<somerville32> <-- Offtopic
<Jester45> im just waiting for someone to talk in there
<Jester45> anyone know how to auto downgrade azureus
<Jester45> bigfuzzyjesus: new xfce problems??
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<Jester45> hi
<somerville32> hi
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<Jester45> hi
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<Jester45> hi
<delaney> Can anyone let me know what version of XFCE is currently in the repositories for feisty?
<somerville32> delaney,  4.4.0
<delaney> somerville32, rc1 rc2 or stable?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> whatever is latest
<Jester45> stable
<delaney> stable.
<delaney> RAD
<delaney> thanks!
<somerville32> :)
<crimsun> actually we just took 4.0.2 and retagged it as 4.4.0
<crimsun> nostalgia wins again.
<delaney> crimsun, lol
<Jester45> cheaters
<crimsun> win 24
<crimsun> oops
<Commander-Crowe> nostalgia
<Commander-Crowe> ?
<jjwoznia> i hate to interrupt
<Jester45> np
<jjwoznia> but i was just looking for anyone who has used xubuntu on pentium 2 mahince?
<jjwoznia> mahince=machine
<Jester45> yes?
<crimsun> I'm using it on a Pentium if that matters.
<Jester45> i got a pII
<jjwoznia> and it runs fairly well?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> its cli only so yea
<crimsun> it runs sufficiently "well" for me not to toss it out the window in frustration.
<jjwoznia> i see, are you guys running it off the cd or as an hd install?
<somerville32> hd install
<Jester45> hd
<Jester45> i think DSL is only good from cd
<Jester45> becuase i load it to ram
<jjwoznia> i have used that before
* somerville32 has too
<jjwoznia> but i would consider myself a linux newb
<jjwoznia> it was a little to raw for me
<Jester45> somerville32: what about knoppix ? puppy?
<somerville32> no
<jjwoznia> i've run knoppix before, back at v 4-ish
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> O
<jjwoznia> ive never tried puppy
* Jester45 hates googleing DSL becuase you have to spell it out
<jjwoznia> im actually rebounding from an almost happy attempt with freebsd:(
<jjwoznia> yeah that made me mad too
<jjwoznia> on an old p1 sony vaio
<jjwoznia> dsl was quite amazing
* Commander-Crowe has ran puppy on a PI with 32 MB of ram and it ran fine
<jjwoznia> gui or cli?
<Commander-Crowe> GUI
<Commander-Crowe> it had a 2 MB video card
<Jester45> oo
<jjwoznia> sounds like my old vaio
<jjwoznia> whats puppy based on?
<Commander-Crowe> hrm, itself
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> knoppix right?
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> its of its own
<Jester45> o
<jjwoznia> as long as adding software doesnt involve compiling from source
<jjwoznia> that was the death of bsd for me
<jjwoznia> it was like gentoo
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Commander-Crowe> You wern't told about ports then
<jjwoznia> well i foud the prebuilt binaries
<jjwoznia> foud=found
<jjwoznia> quite a few too many dependeencies problems
<jjwoznia> i guess linux just spoiled me :)
<Jester45> apt is nice
<Commander-Crowe> yeah you should've tried Ports first
<Jester45> or deb or what ever you may call it
<Commander-Crowe> yeah it is
<jjwoznia> im not knockin bsd
<jjwoznia> if i had a newer machine, with a little more kick
<jjwoznia> it would have been perfect
<Jester45> like my new one is gonna be
<Jester45> cant wait
<jjwoznia> what are you getting?
<Jester45> spring is so far off
<Commander-Crowe> I have the newest BSD running on a 486 right now
<Jester45> and i got its ram all ready :(
<Commander-Crowe> 66 MHz
<Jester45> lol why
<Jester45> it cant do much
<Jester45> some cli text editing?
<Commander-Crowe> yes, yes it can
<Commander-Crowe> it is very powerful in CLI mode
<jjwoznia> you'd be surprised how much <100 mhz machine can do
<Commander-Crowe> i'm a cli kinda guy
<Commander-Crowe> I have it in front of this machine running as a firewall/router
<Jester45> jjwoznia: im getting a core duo with 4g ram 2 140 gm drives and gigabit ethernet
<Jester45> gb*
<jjwoznia> <whistle>
<Jester45> Commander-Crowe: i got a d link for that
<Jester45> Commander-Crowe: you may have more options with yours but mine has higher cpu :)
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> mine cost less
<Jester45> jjwoznia: it comes with 1g ram and i have 3 more sitting on my desk..... driving me crazy
<jjwoznia> i bet
<jjwoznia> what kind of gpu hardware?
<Commander-Crowe> I have a Core 2 Duo here running Xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> with 1GB rsm
<Commander-Crowe> ram
<somerville32> Computer: serenity | Distro: Ubuntu 7.04 "feisty" | Processor: 334.85Mhz | Model: Celeron (Mendocino) | Memory: 250MB Free: 44MB [            ]  | Diskspace: 40.07GB Free: 6.95GB | Video: S3 Inc. Savage 4 @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 0.51GB Up: 43.57MB
<somerville32> ^^ thats my box
<Jester45> jjwoznia: umm nothing special right now
<bur[n] er> /home/burner/infobash.sh: 56: DEBUG: not found
<bur[n] er> /home/burner/infobash.sh: 94: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<bur[n] er> doh... guess I can't share things about my pc ;)
<Jester45> hi bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> hola
<Jester45> somerville32: how you get the net up/down thingy
<somerville32> Jester45: ifconfig
<Jester45> o copy/pasted ?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> Output is generated by a script
<Jester45> o
<jjwoznia> cool
<somerville32> yup
<jjwoznia> well im off to sleepy land
<Commander-Crowe> somerville32, what script?
<jjwoznia> ive never irc before
<jjwoznia> super helpful, thanks guys
<bur[n] er> irc rewlz 4 sh00r
<jjwoznia> after today, i concur
<Jester45>  RX bytes:26950919782 (25.1 GiB)  TX bytes:39621073305 (36.9 GiB)
<Jester45> thats all i get
<Jester45> well amount wise
<Commander-Crowe> RX bytes: (8.3 MiB)  TX bytes: (2.3 MiB)
<Commander-Crowe> dial up
<somerville32> hehe
<Jester45> lol sorry
<Jester45> well all that isnt internet i think
<Commander-Crowe> I have a printer being shared from a linux machine to a windows network via smb enabled
<Jester45> beucase it eth0 so its my LAN also
<Commander-Crowe> how do i tell what the path to this printer is so i can add it to the windows network?
<Jester45> ip:port
<Jester45> maybe ip:port/some/directory
<Commander-Crowe> port?
<Commander-Crowe> what port would it be on?
<Jester45> look at samba
<Jester45> im just guessing
<Jester45> i think thats how printers are managed
<Jester45> like a server
<Jester45> but the files are sent to printer not hd
<greenbean> hello, how do I modify the title of a thread i've created on Ubuntu Forums?  Thanks!
<somerville32> greenbean, Try asking in #ubuntuforum
<greenbean> hey somerville32! good to see you...i'm asking in there right now
<somerville32> :)
<hyper_ch> good morning
<somerville32> Morning! :)
<hyper_ch> i hate the snow outside :(
<somerville32> hehe
<hyper_ch> and I need to go on a journey to the uni :(
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> <g>
<hyper_ch> it's not fun :)
<somerville32> I can't imagine
<hyper_ch> somerville32: you are in quite a few channels :)
<somerville32> lol, I am
<hyper_ch> I'm off :)
* Mez -> bed
<Grey_Loki> is it possible to install Compiz to Xubuntu?
<Grey_Loki> I've seen guides that show you how to install it from Gnome and KDE, but Xubuntu uses XFCE, right?
<Grey_Loki> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Grey_Loki> Hmm
<Grey_Loki> So if i'm reading this right, to install Compiz, I would first need to install and configure Xgl and Gnome
<Grey_Loki> Before finally getting around to installing Compiz?
<tonyyarusso> Xgl or aiglx, one of the two.  Shouldn't need Gnome I imagine.
* tonyyarusso doesn't know much about it though
<Grey_Loki> Aiglx seems to be preferable, actually - seems that Xgl runs slowly on Intel chipsets
<Grey_Loki> Well, it looks like Compiz takes either elements of gnome or elements of KDE to make stuff 'go'.
* Grey_Loki ponders
<Grey_Loki> This laptop isn't particularly well-spec'ed, anyways. Think I might wait and try it out on my desktop instead.
<Grey_Loki> Thanks anyways ;)
<Jester45|Away> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@209.193.108.87) 1d 6h 7m 37s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<Powha> How does this chown work? It does not work for me. "sudo chown -hR test /win" still root
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That would change the ownership of everything in /win to the "test" user, and it wouldn't affect the targets of any symlinks in /win, only the symlinks themselves.
<Powha> What is an symlink?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a link to a file.
<Powha> Yhea ok well /win is an dir with the windows partition mounted.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If it's an NTFS partition, you won't be able to write to it anyway.
<Powha> hmm well I have formated it to vfat.
<Powha> If I enter the disk and type "sudo chown -hR test ." I get Operation not permitted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> FAT doesn't use file permissions.  You may be hitting a limitation of the fs, there.
<Powha> Ok which format shall I format the disk in?
<grazie> Powha: what is the purpose of the partition?
<Powha> well was thinking of puting som install files on it so I can edit grub menu.lst, boot and reinstall xubuntu
<grazie> Powha: you don't need to share the data with Windows then?
<Powha> nope windows is gone
<grazie> Powha: ext3 is probably most widely used
<Powha> note it's not a disk it is an partition. I wrote wrong above.
<Powha> ok will try with ext3
<Powha> still get operation not permitted.
<b_52GM> any one know , affordable isp satellite provider ? that cover north africa / europe / middle east ?
<Jowi> hello. does anyone use thunar with beryl? I have an issue with it. clicking on a textfile or picture in thunar opens the file, but the thunar window is on top until the new window is clicked (it does not raise the new window). other WMs does not have this problem.
<Jowi> other filemanagers (such as rox-filer) does not have this problem.
<Jowi> ah, wait. found a solution to this
<Jowi> if anyone is interested: setting the Level of Focus stealing prevention to "None" in the general beryl options worked.
<Jowi> have a nice day :)
<g333k_work> Hi, how can I disable the Ctrl + Alt + F2, Ctrl + Alt + F3...... Ctrl + Alt + F12 ?
<DarthLappy> I don't think you can. (Or should)
<ZellSF> anyone knows how to not automatically create shortcuts to an usb disk on desktop?
<rizzo> Morning all
<rizzo> any reason why latest xubuntu shouldn't be able to install on a p3-700 laptop with 96mb RAM?
<rizzo> (Dell Latitude, fwiw)
<rizzo> my install keeps hanging on a blank silvery screen that only shows my mouse cursor
<Breetai> Hey all, Question: If I want something to run whenever a connection is made to a particular port, do I need to apt-get inetd or is there a more "xubnutu" way of doing this?
<ZellSF> how do I disable automatic mounting in thunar?
<TheSheep> ZellSF: Thunar doesn't do automatic mounting
<TheSheep> ZellSF: it mounts only when you click on the device's icon
<ZellSF> TheSheep: then what is automatically mounting stuff for me?
<ZellSF> (talking about usb disk btw)
<TheSheep> ZellSF: no idea, try 'ps x' in a terminal and see
<TheSheep> ZellSF: if you have gnome-device-manager running, then that's the culprit
<ZellSF> gnome-device-manager isn't even installed, so I doubt I've got it running
<TheSheep> ZellSF: Thunar has the automonter in in 0.0.8, which just got into Feisty, and the automounter is not even in Feisty yet
<ZellSF> well, it's automatically mounting stuff here O_o
<ZellSF> anyone know how to disable hal/dbus then?
<TheSheep> ZellSF: you can kill the dbus daemon
<ZellSF> yeah, but I want to disable them
<ZellSF> not kill them at each reboot
<TheSheep> ZellSF: but it will make your applications stop communicating between ech other
<ZellSF> hmm
<ZellSF> what kinds of communication?
<TheSheep> ZellSF: for example, Thunar will run a new, separate process for each new window
<ZellSF> hmm, damn
<ZellSF> anyone else has a clue how to get Thunar to stop automounting stuff?
<TheSheep> ZellSF: it doesn't mount my mp3 player :/
<TheSheep> ZellSF: at least until I double-click the icon
<ZellSF> it mounts my usb disk
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> ZellSF: have you looked at 'ps x'? no suspicious daemons? :)
<ZellSF> None
<TheSheep> then I'd bet on udev rules
<TheSheep> ZellSF: do you have that disk in yuor fstab?
<ZellSF> Yes, but it's not being mounted with the fstab options, which is my problem
<ZellSF> and I've no clue what udev rules are, nor how to modify them
<TheSheep> ZellSF: maybe add 'noauto' and see if it's still mounted?
<ZellSF> it's set to noauto
<ZellSF> /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk vfat user,noauto,rw 0 0
<TheSheep> I'm almost sure that Thunar would use pmount for mounting, and pmount would use the options from fstab
<ZellSF> annoyingly enough, the desktop shortcut doesn't disappear even when I unmount the drive
<ZellSF> maybe it's not Thunar then, but something is automounting my drives and I didn't set anything to :/
<ZellSF> I want to change the name of the desktop shortcut to something else and allow users to umount the device, Neither which I'm allowed to do
<ZellSF> no one has a clue how I can mount my removable drive with fstab and not have them automatically mounted by something else?
<ZellSF> which I've no clue what is, but never installed?
<TheSheep> I'm afraid my crystal ball is out of order
<ZellSF> It's default Xubuntu behavior
<ZellSF> so you only need to know Xubuntu, not have a crystal ball :P
<somerville32> ZellSF, Xubuntu already mounts removable drivers automatically.
<ZellSF> somerville32: I want it not to
<somerville32> ZellSF, Oh... right
<somerville32> Sorry, misread :)
<ZellSF> so, do you have any clue about it?
<somerville32> Yes, just one second please
<ZellSF> and also, will disabling it delete the desktop icon it automatically creates?
<somerville32> Possibly
<somerville32> And you disable it in the volman
<ZellSF> I have no volman :/
<ZellSF> the XFCE volume manager doesn't even work with Xubuntu Edgy's Thunar version
<noir_> question, when apt-get updating i get stuck on 99% [Connecting to edevelop.org (67.138.240.42)]  any ideas?
<fijam> edevelop.org is down
<fijam> remove this line from your sources.list or wait till Enlightment guyz fix this up
<noir_> alright thanks for the info
<fijam> no problem
<tonyyarusso> (They're moving)
<noir_> ah i see
<noir_> i was woundering its been like that for the last day or so
<eric__> lo
<eric__> does anyone know if it's possible to get a creative zen vision:m working under Xubuntu
<eric__> ive looked at tutorials under the ubuntu forums but none seem to work
<fijam> I have no idea, sorry
<eric__> ok np
<eric__> it seems to be a tricky one alright
<slow-motion> hallo
<somerville32> Hi slow-motion :)
<slow-motion> hi somerville32
<pjgat09> hmm, is there any way to boot into xubuntu if you uninstalled grub?
<somerville32> !grub | pjgat09
<ubotu> pjgat09: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pjgat09> "Using the Alternate/Install CD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"  perfect, thanks
<somerville32> :)
<pjgat09> hmm, it says the swap partition is going to be formatted
<pjgat09> the guide said to not format any partitions
<TheSheep> pjgat09: swap doesn't contain any important data when the system is not running
<pjgat09> thats what i figured
<TheSheep> pjgat09: it's just for keeping things that don't fit in your ram
<pjgat09> meh what ever
<pjgat09> i didnt really care about this install, so if it goes away it doesnt matter
<pjgat09> i just dont feel like reinstalling it  :)
<grazie> pjgat09: you overwriting your last install?
<pjgat09> i am now, yes
<grazie> pjgat09: hope it works better for you
<pjgat09> yeh, i hope so
<pjgat09> i got a more generic NIC that gentoo and knoppix understood
<pjgat09> but gentoo could not seem to keep the connection
<grazie> gentoo live cd?
<pjgat09> minimal install cd
<grazie> you've been busy!
<pjgat09> yes, i have
<pjgat09> but the paritioner doesnt seem to be doing anything...
<pjgat09> its stuck at 25% "Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of IDE3 slave (hdf)..."
<pjgat09> and both hard drives just went into powersave mode...
<grazie> when I've had that kind of problem, I've prepared the disks before doing the install
<pjgat09> i did a soft reboot (hope i didnt mess anything up..)
<pjgat09> there is a point of good news, the installer finds the NIC, connects, and i can successfully ping the computer
<grazie> good news
<grazie> if it appears to get stuck again, open up a terminal and look at the processess running
<pjgat09> what is LVM in relation to the partitioner
<pjgat09> and should i use it?
<grazie> I wouldn't
<grazie> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<pjgat09> hard drive churning, a good sign
<pjgat09> and now its stoped at 22%  :(
<pjgat09> ok, im stumped
<grazie> open up another terminal and ask TheSheep for some expert advice (if he's around)
<pjgat09> can i do that with the text installer? (alternate install CD)
<grazie> i think so
<pjgat09> i tried ctrl+alt+F1, nothing
<TheSheep> pjgat09: you are at f1
<TheSheep> pjgat09: try alt+f2
<pjgat09> tried that too actually
<TheSheep> alt+f2 alone, no ctrl
<grazie> TheSheep: this problem seems quite common...
<pjgat09> ok, im at F2
<TheSheep> pjgat09: type 'ps x'
<pjgat09> ok
<TheSheep> pjgat09: and find something related to generating a dictionary
<pjgat09> i think the list went off the screen at the top, can i scroll?
<TheSheep> shift+pgup
<pjgat09> i dont see anything about generating a dictionary
<TheSheep> pjgat09: any command with 'sh' in front?
<pjgat09> theres 4 that i see in /bin/sh
<pjgat09> and one that is just -sh
<TheSheep> I don't remember the exact name of the process that generated that dictionary :/
<pjgat09> "/bin/sh /sbin/debian-installer" "-sh" "/bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/partman-base.postinst.conf" "/bin/sh /bin/partman" "/bin/sh /lib/partman/commit.d/50format_ext3"
<pjgat09> those are the 5 i see with sh
<TheSheep> pjgat09: ah, then it's not that bug
<pjgat09> in F4 i see a long list of the same error: "hdf: lost interrupt"
<TheSheep> pjgat09: it's just formatting your partition
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> looks like a hardware problem
<pjgat09> it worked just fine about 2 days ago...
<grazie> looks like a dodgy hd...on way out maybe...how old?
<pjgat09> very
<pjgat09> its 4gb, remember
<pjgat09> i might have hit a loose connector when i installed the NIC
<pjgat09> that happened with the main IDE BUS, the connector came out enough to not boot the HDDs
<pjgat09> (quick fix of course)
<grazie> from your others problem, I'd say the disk is dying, but I can't be sure
<pjgat09> i think ill open the case later and double check all the connectors
<pjgat09> but there is no point in trying now, i have to leave in ~30 min
<grazie> you were probably ok with gentoo as it's small. with xubuntu you could be hitting a bad sector or a themal problem
<pjgat09> knoppix has actually been most successful
<pjgat09> it connects, i can ping it, but i can't pull up any websites
<grazie> you installed to the hd?
<pjgat09> no, live cd
<grazie> ah yes
<pjgat09> can it be installed to the HDD?
<grazie> yes
<pjgat09> thats what i figured
<pjgat09> if i could get it to connect to the internet, i would do that
<grazie> don't understand?
<pjgat09> if i could get knoppix to be able to pull up websites, i would install it to the HDD and use that as my linux distro
<grazie> knoppix could pull up websites, but networking was good? Still don't understand?
<grazie> s/could/couldn't/
<pjgat09> ohh sorry
<pjgat09> knoppix connects to my local network fine (i can ping it from my laptop), but i can't get it to connect to the internet
<grazie> v.strange. however, knoppix may be a little slow (with kde) on that machine
<pjgat09> actually it was very fast, even running off the livecd
<pjgat09> booted faster than ubuntu, xubuntu, or gentoo
<grazie> there can't be much up.
<pjgat09> ill try messing with it again later, maybe i can figure out why it doesnt connect to the internet
<pjgat09> maybe its something in my router's settings
<pjgat09> also, does knoppix come with a firewall that would block that?
<grazie> it has a firewall, but it would be blocking by default
<pjgat09> could that firewall be blocking internet connections?
<grazie> not with the default settings no
<pjgat09> hmm, ok
<grazie> what device makes the internet connection?
<pjgat09> in my network? my 2wire modem
<grazie> don't know it. usb or ethernet? where does the router fit in?
<pjgat09> phone line - 2wire modem - linksys router - kingston NIC - computer
<grazie> ethernet modem then? Shouldn't be a driver problem
<pjgat09> yes, its ethernet all the way
<pjgat09> interesting. the computer doesnt respond to ping now
<pjgat09> well i need to get going
<pjgat09> thanks for the help thus far...maybe ill get something running eventually  :)
<grazie> I bet you've learnt loads though. np
<rizzo> is it possible to swith to a term screen so I can see what is happening while the installer is loading
<rizzo> my installer freezes about 5 minutes after I say to Start or Install xubuntu
<rizzo> just on a blank screen with a mouse cursor
<rizzo> I've trield ctrl-alt-<random F key> but nothing
<grazie> rizzo: which disk are you using?
<rizzo> xunbuntu 6.10
<grazie> alternate or desktop?
<rizzo> desktop-i386
<rizzo> trying to install on a Dell Latitude p3-750mhz with 96mb RAM
<rizzo> fwiw
<rizzo> it /was/ running win2k
<grazie> and ctl-alt-F2 doesn't give you a terminal?
<rizzo> newp
<grazie> you should be using the alternate with only 96M of RAM
<rizzo> ah ok
<rizzo> I'd ask why but it's probably FAQ
<rizzo> ah I see
<rizzo> < 128mb
<grazie> ;)
<rizzo> thanks
<rizzo> our MIS guy handed me this CD, so I hadn't actually been to the xubuntu site before too recently
<grazie> been there....
<rizzo> what does it do to handle less RAM?
<grazie> uses a text installer rather than gui
<rizzo> ok
<rizzo> but XFCE should run fine after?
<grazie> never tried myself, but lots of people use 128M
<rizzo> I only have what MIS could scavenge from other scrap laptops
<rizzo> :p
<rizzo> building a free laptop for my sister-in-law
<grazie> I've used DSL with 48M and been satisfied
<churchyard> hi, I'm trying to set virtual desktop emulation in winecfg, but the option is grayed (wine 0.9.29), it means this would never work?
<rizzo> grazie: DSL?
<grazie> Damn Small Linux
<vai_ro> how do i change permissions on a hard drive?
<vai_ro> question, my sdb1 hard drive witch is in exit 3 dosent have read and write support enabled how do i go about enabling read and write support?
<Spastic_Teapot> Dumb-tastic question: I think I just disabled my GUI using BUM. I'm stuck at the command line.
<Spastic_Teapot> How do I un-fvck my install?
<vai_ro> nvm
<g333k_work> Hi, when I right click on a desktop icon then click "desktop" then I have avaiable "desktop properties" and "desktop settings", how can I remove this entries?
<g333k_work> where is specified the default settings for my new users? I mean the default  desktop appearance ?
<bigredradio> Anyone have a minute to help with getting rsh-server working? I am new to inetd. More used to xinetd. How can I tell if the service is working?
<ZellSF> can I find the Firefox icon somewhere on Xubuntu?
<fijam> in 6.06 or 6.10?
<ZellSF> uh... not sure, edgy
<vai_ro>  /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<Spasticteapot> Hello, persons!
<ZellSF> thanks
<fijam> yeah, it should be in...
<fijam> exactly there
<vai_ro> np
<Spasticteapot> Can anyone provide me a link to a good tutorial for optimizing Xubuntu to run a bit faster?
<Spasticteapot> I found one a while back, and promptly lost the URL.
<Spasticteapot> (This is the guy who just disabled GDM by accident when trying to get rid of "uneeded" processes.)
<vai_ro> nice lol
<Spasticteapot> I am t3h n00bi3!
<Spasticteapot> ph334 my stup1d1ty!
<vai_ro> you wont get any arguments here
<Spasticteapot> I can crash ANY SERVER - it's not that I'm a hacker or anything, I'm just that powerfully incompetent.
<Spasticteapot> :)
<vai_ro> then why do you want to try and speed up xubuntu, witch prolly has a good chance of messing up your system
<Spasticteapot> I know there's some tricks for reducing "swappiness" and ditching un-needed processes.
<Spasticteapot> I just don't know what they are.
<vai_ro> well personally i did a server install off the alternate cd, then installed xfce 4.4 and remoced any un-needed programs and my boot time from login to desktop is under 4 secs
<Spasticteapot> That's about what I get, actually.
<vai_ro> removed*
<Spasticteapot> As a side note, can you help me get Amarok to play Mp3s?
<vai_ro> search automatix in google then install
<Spasticteapot> Hmm...I'll give it a shot.
<vai_ro> k
<frankabel>  I want put my servers to update automatically as described at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Au...ecurityUpdates
<frankabel> But as that wiki say "There is always some security risks involved in running software upgrades without supervision"... to mitigate that effect I need know how can I see what packages had ben updated, when and if is possible a method to rollback the updates.
<frankabel> any help?
<adamwest> how can i make the panels' opaque whatever the theme is?
<adamwest> guys, how can i make the panels opaque whatever the theme is?
<TheSheep> adamwest: right-click, select 'customize panel', use the slider to adjust the transparency
<adamwest> TheSheep: i did that... but in some themes not all of the panel is opaque..
<TheSheep> adamwest: edit the theme
<adamwest> and change what?
<TheSheep> adamwest: the panel styling, depends on the theme
<adamwest> oh thanks
<TheSheep> adamwest: look for something like class "*Panel*"        style "panelbg"
<TheSheep> adamwest: and then modify the panelbg style
<adamwest> thanks, TheSheep :P
<vai_ro> how do i get the transparency option?
<fijam> you have to enable compositor
<vai_ro> how do i enable compositor
<fijam> settings -> window manager options -> compositor
<vai_ro> thanks
<ZellSF> what do I write if I want to make space part of an argument to a program?
<TheSheep> ZellSF: either '\ ' or enclose it in double or single quotes
<ZellSF> hmm. thought so. crap
<ZellSF> Anyone knows a good virus scanning extension for Firefox then? :P
<TheSheep> ZellSF: so it's:  file\ name\ with\ spaces or "file name with spaces" or 'file name with spaces'
<TheSheep> ZellSF: what would it do?
<ZellSF> (I want to use the notify-daemon to display finished downloads)
<ZellSF> nothing, but a virus scanning extension would allow me to run a custom command on finished downloads
<TheSheep> how so?
<ZellSF> they usually let you write where your virus scanner is
<TheSheep> there are rather no virii for Linux in the wild
<ZellSF> and which arguments to use with it
<ZellSF> No, but I'm not talking about using the virus scanner for virus scanning
<ZellSF> but launching a custom command
<TheSheep> ZellSF: ah, you can just associate any program with an extension or mime type
<TheSheep> ZellSF: in firefox
<rizzo> damn it.  xubuntu alternative install completed, but now it seems to hang on boot
<ZellSF> yeah, but doing that for all filetypes + trying to figure out how to do argument = probably not the best way.
<TheSheep> ZellSF: preferences, content, file types, manage...
<TheSheep> ZellSF: you can just put * in there
<ZellSF> incorrect, Firefox doesn't allow you to add download actions
<ZellSF> don't ask me why
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> ZellSF: you can always change that in about:config
<bigfuzzyjesus> lawl "dell fan"
<ZellSF> where
<ZellSF> O_o
<TheSheep> browser.contentHandlers, I think
<TheSheep> ZellSF: just type about:config in the location bar
<ZellSF> not brwoser.contenthandlers ...
<TheSheep> ZellSF: what version of firefox?
<ZellSF> 2
<TheSheep> ZellSF: I have them... :/
<ZellSF> yes, but they don't appear to be the same thing as what I need to change
<ZellSF> Bloglines, My Yahoo, Google Reader
<grazie> rizzo, did you verify the md5 of the iso?
<rizzo> grazie: n/m it's up now
<rizzo> second boot worked
<grazie> goof
<grazie> *good
<electronro> hello
<electronro> i hawe problems booting in live mode...i get a blak screen and hapens nothing  black with a cursor
<electronro> but can just reboot
<mattswell> i am having a problem installing xubuntu, my monitor doesn't support the video mode. i've tried manually setting the VGA settings (using the menu) and i have tried hitting escape and running in text only mode
<mattswell> it runs fine until the screen with the mouse disappears
<HeathenDan> what monitor are you using?
<mattswell> dell 24" widescreen
<mattswell> a flat panel
<electronro> bye
<ZellSF> anyone here have any recommendations on bittorrent clients?
<mattswell> azureus
<ZellSF> Azureus hates me
<mattswell> :(
<ZellSF> hmm
<ZellSF> why the hell is my Java virtual machine hotspot?
<ZellSF> O_o
<ZellSF> in any case, I don't know how to install Sun's java and Azureus crashed at start with hotspot
<mattswell> ah well
<mattswell> i can't even install xubuntu, the installer doesn't like my monitor
<mattswell> text mode or otherwise
<mattswell> is there a nofb mode for advanced options?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info sun-java5-jre | ZellSF
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<ZellSF> hmm
<ZellSF> appears I have that.
#xubuntu 2007-01-27
<eri> Strange question, that I was hoping that someone here could answer. I just bought a shiny new laptop, and I want to put Xubuntu on it. (I'll be back later for that) However, I don't want to just totally nuke what's on here, especially since I didn't get any CD's with it. Can anyone reccomend a way to use something like Symantec Ghost or another hard disk image program?
<eri> ... rather, a open-source solution, or at the least free.
<xfceubuntu> deluge bittorrent client is a simple and useable. try it!
<xfceubuntu> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<bigredradio> Anyone familiar with Tazix's how-to on fusesmb and Thunar? I can see shares, but only as root.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eri: GParted has a livecd that you can use to resize partitions.  You wouldn't have to overwrite what's currently there.
<eri> nyeh. kay. thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<mattswell> if i do a command-line server instal
<mattswell> what is the default root pass?
<mattswell> i was never given an option to set it
<gnomefreak> mattswell: sudo uses your user passworf
<gnomefreak> password
<mattswell> ok
<linux_> hey, anyone know how to reinstall the X on xubuntu?
<vai_ro> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vai_ro> witch installs xfce
<linux_> is that a reinstall command?
<linux_> if its not configured properly?
<vai_ro> no
<vai_ro> that just installs xfce
<linux_> how do i reinstall it with apt-get?
<vai_ro> do you have gnome installed?
<linux_> no, xfce
<linux_> and i want xfce, its a nice GUI
<linux_> very light
<vai_ro> ya i know
<vai_ro> well if you apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop you wont have a gui
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you remove that, you remove only the meta-package - no actual applications.
<linux_> i am ssh'ing to it anyway
<linux_> so no harm if the X disappears
<PuMpErNiCkLe> apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg will reinstall it, but what's the actual problem?
<linux_> i can't pull up a GUI over SSH
<vai_ro> so whats the command pumpernickle apt-get remove xubuntu?
<linux_> using the ssh -X or -Y user@host
<linux_> where i have tried a standard user and root
<linux_> and my sshd_config and ssh_config are setup properly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vai_ro: There's no 'remove' command, per se.
<vai_ro> oh?
<linux_> i think reinstalling will help somehow
<linux_> i first installed server kernel, and apt-get xfce X b/c i wanted a GUI
<linux_> i think that somehow messed it up, or the scratched CD, which i later threw away and used online repositories
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, a messed up cd can cause all sorts of problems.
<linux_> i really love xubuntu, its a really nice distro
<linux_> nope, reinstalling using that command didn't work
<linux_> i'll be back in 30 - 45 minutes, eat time
<DarthLappy> Xubuntu looks so Gnomey by default though :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It may be a problem in -core, instead.
<vai_ro> ya xubuntu does look gnomey
<vai_ro> but there are diffrences
<DarthLappy> Yes.
<someguy> how do i go about keeping vesafb from running when i start xubuntu? my monitor doesn't support it
<someguy> it's already listed in my blacklist-framebuffer file
<galorin> I'm in the process of trying to recover my linux system.. kubuntu, but it might need a reinstall. All I'm using it for is mythtv, and xubuntu looks good on my other computer... should I use 6.06 or 6.10?
<vai_ro> depends on what if you want lts or not
<vai_ro> personally i recomend the 6.10
<someguy> ok
<someguy> i figured it out kind of
<someguy> i need to tell vesa i have a flat panel
<someguy> but i don't know how :D
<galorin> well, with 6.06, I'd need to compile myth from source, whereas 6.10 has the latest in it's repos... but 6.06 is LTS...
<galorin> (then again it's a 6.06 system that I'm trying to recover)
<vai_ro> lts dosent mean much it just mean its supported for 5 years
<vai_ro> and with xubuntu / ubuntu changes happen so fast that lts is kinda dumb in my opinion
<galorin> Is the LTS more of a selling point for businesses then?
<galorin> It was a udev update that put me in my current mess.
<vai_ro> i guess i don't typically deal with stable releases i hop from beta to alpha personally
<PuMpErNiCkLe> LTS is targetted at people buying support from Canonical.
<galorin> Figures.  Well, I did my install before there was a 6.10 available.  I hope I don't need to reinstall... setting up RAID was a bugger
<galorin> wish me luck.  Just re-built my raid array, and am about to reboot.
<vai_ro> gl
<galorin> after a quick fsck
<someguy> what do i add to get the graphical package manager?
<galorin> someguy, I like synaptic
<someguy> ah
<someguy> i found that
<someguy> :D
<someguy> is there a myth package?
<galorin> in 6.10 there is.  I think it's in multiverse
<galorin> ok, here goes nothing, restarting now...
<someguy> ah ok
<someguy> i added the community repo
<someguy> and there it is
<someguy> thanks :)
<KorN[CM] > raid is a PITA, im having troubles with mine ):
<someguy> this is so much easier than gentoo
<someguy> ... :D
<galorin> NOOO!!!!!!!!!
<someguy> .. it keeps asking me for my edgy cd, what does it pull off of it?
<someguy> i'm liking xfce too... it's very slim
<someguy> and i found out what was wrong with the graphical installer
<someguy> and several other things
<someguy> it was detecting a video resolution that my monitor does not support
<someguy> something like 1600x1680.. really weird
<KorN[CM] > xfce rocks :)
<KorN[CM] > can anypne help me with RAID please? using dmraid
<KorN[CM] > (obviously software raid)
<mattswell> sudomythyth
<someguy> hmm
<someguy> so
<someguy> how do i set my root password :D
<someguy> wait
<someguy> i'm dumb
<someguy> nm
<bluefoxicy> XFCE 4.4 is QUITE impressive :)
<bluefoxicy> will that be feisty or feisty+1?
<crimsun> it's in feisty right now.
<bluefoxicy> sweet.
* bluefoxicy decides to go ask the XFCE devs about 2D virtual desktops now.
<somerville32> bluefoxicy, *Xfce ;] 
<someguy> where is "run as a different user" in xubuntu?
<crimsun> gksu or sudo.
<KorN[CM] > sudo as in judo ;)
<bur[n] er> someguy: run as root user is gksudo or sudo
<rizzo> anyone have any experience with old orinoco cards?
<rizzo> I have no clue what I need to do to get it talking
<someguy> alright
<someguy> i get an error about connection to X server :0.0 refused by server
<pieman> hellos. i'm helping my friend get on linux with xubuntu (i use gentoo myself) and i was wondering, where do you get the win32 codecs and extra? i had him add all the sources needed, just don't know what ubuntu names them as
<somerville32> !restricted | pieman
<ubotu> pieman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<pieman> thx
<linux_> back
<linux_> anyone know how to fix my permissions problem about accessing an X GUI via ssh?
<Spasticteapot> Hello!
<linux_> hey spasticteapot
<Spasticteapot> linux_: Hello!
<linux_> hey Spasticteapot, you know much about xubuntu to help with my SSH problem?
<linux_> can't GUI anything through SSH
<Spasticteapot> linux_: Any chance you might know some things I could do to decrease RAM usage in Xubuntu?
<Spasticteapot> Not likely - I'm a total n00bie.
<linux_> yes
<linux_> keep xfce
<linux_> disable auto services that start
<Spasticteapot> ?
<linux_> xfce = your GUI
<linux_> you can use the command "top" to view your running processes
<linux_> in terminal
<linux_> press k when in top to kill a process
<Spasticteapot> How do I gou about that?
<linux_> enter the pid to kill the processes
<linux_> ok, go to top left screen
<linux_> left click once on the menu @ top left of screen
<linux_> open terminal
<linux_> then type in "top" without the quotes
<linux_> this is everything running on your system
<linux_> once in this program, press "k" without the quotes, and then enter the PID # of the program you wish to kill (by the way, i am a linux n00bie also)
<linux_> everything in "[] " is the suggested value you should type in when prompted
<linux_> welcome noalternative
<linux_> welcome jlmc
<noalternative> Hi
<linux_> anyone think they can solve my ssh GUI problem? has to do with permissions accessing the X
<j1mc> linux_, hello
<noalternative> I am trying to install Myst III in wine and there is more than one disk to install, but I can't eject the disk in the middle of installation.
<noalternative> is there anything I can do to change this.
<linux_> put them on a DVD?
<linux_> are you using the latest version of wine?
<somerville32> decaelo, hey :)
<noalternative> no they are on the ubusoft official game cds.
<decaelo> Hey :)
<noalternative> downloaded from that wine repository
<somerville32> noalternative, unmount the cd-rom
<noalternative> yes
<decaelo> unmount w/sudo
<noalternative> I tried this too but for some reason it wouldn't let me.
<noalternative> how do you unmount from the command line?
<somerville32> If you have any windows or terminals in that directory, it won't unmount
<noalternative> but I had to open a terminal in that directory to use setup.exe
<j1mc> i have been considering getting involved with the documentation project for feisty.  is it too late to get involved w/ that?
<decaelo> If you check on the page, j1mc, it'll tell you who the head is of that project. It'd be best to ask them in an email, or perhaps post on one of their forums.
<rizzo> where does one manage the screensaver in xfce?
<j1mc> decaelo, thanks for that info.
<somerville32> rizzo, Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Screensaver
<rizzo> ah
<somerville32> j1mc, Hey :)
<rizzo> somerville32: thanks
<somerville32> j1mc, I work on Xubuntu documentation (and have svn commit access)
<redwyrm> rizzo, is this the same rizzo from slashnet?
<rizzo> redwyrm: I'm rarely on slashnet
<rizzo> so I doubt it
<redwyrm> oh
<redwyrm> I have a bug to report
<somerville32> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<redwyrm> and I'm wondering where I would report it
<redwyrm> ah, k
<Spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to add additional themes to XFCE?
<rizzo> I can't just remove mozilla-thunderbird without removing xubuntu-desktop?
<somerville32> Spasticteapot, Just download them, decompress, and places them in ~/.themes/
<somerville32> rizzo, No.
<somerville32> rizzo, It's ok if you do though
<rizzo> eh?
<rizzo> it's ok if I remove xubuntu-desktop?
<somerville32> Yup
<Spasticteapot> somerville: I tried that - I can't drag the files into that folder!
<somerville32> rizzo, Just make sure you install it again before upgrading.
<rizzo> somerville32: that won't remove other packages, it just removes the meta package?
<rizzo> oh
<somerville32> rizzo, Yup.
<rizzo> then I might as well leave it on?
<Spasticteapot> Also, where is ~/.themes/
<somerville32> Spasticteapot, In your home directory. You'll need to show hidden files and folders.
<somerville32> rizzo, It is only wasting disk space so there isn't much harm
<rizzo> why would I need to re-install it before upgrading?
<rizzo> by "upgrading" do mean dist upgrades, or normal package upgrades
<somerville32> rizzo, dist upgrades
<rizzo> somerville32: alrigh thanks.  Is gxine the intended all-purpose media player?
<somerville32> rizzo, For the time being, yes :)
<somerville32> Feel free to install other ones though
<rizzo> I was going to do xmms but whatever works is fine
<rizzo> I'm setting this up for my non-techie sister-in-law
<rizzo> just needs office/web/mp3 playing I'm sure
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> You might install Exaile
<somerville32> It is awesome :)
<somerville32> (for playing music)
<rizzo> am I right in seeing that the latest macromedia flash player in any repository is 7?
<rizzo> I manually installed 9 from .tgz
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> There is 9
<rizzo> I didn't see it when I ran a search in synaptic
<somerville32> !restricted > rizzo
<somerville32> See the restricted formats link
<somerville32> Details on the wiki
<rizzo> backports repository, eh
<redwyrm> !restricted > redwyrm
<redwyrm> haha, that's cool
<rizzo> somerville32: do you pronounce it "zoobuntu" or "x-ubuntu"?
<somerville32> I pronounce it x-ubuntu but it proper is zoobuntu
<rizzo> I've been leaning toward zoo
<Spasticteapot> I say the pronounciation is open-source.
<KorN[CM] > !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<KorN[CM] > !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<j1mc> somerville32, what needs the most help with xubuntu-docs?  i'm new to documentation, but would like to contribute.
<somerville32> j1mc: There is an Xubuntu Meeting this Wednesday
<j1mc> somer
<somerville32> There you can speak with Luzius and fijiam7
<j1mc> ok . . .   thanks.  what time is it at?
<somerville32> Unfortunately I can't make this one :(
<j1mc> or where can i find out more about the agenda?
<somerville32> j1mc: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/677
<somerville32> You can also visit #ubuntu-doc for assistance
<somerville32> And there are wiki pages on how to start to contribute
<somerville32> j1mc, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Documentation
<j1mc> thanks, somerville32
<somerville32> np :)
<somerville32> And thanks for the interest!!
<j1mc> my time zone is UTC-600, so i'm not sure if i can make the meeting either . . . will it be archived?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> The next meeting is hosted earlier in the day
<somerville32> at 1500UTC
<somerville32> UTC -6 would mean that the meeting on Wednesday is at 4pm.
<somerville32> The next meeting after that would be 9am (and is on Saturday)
<j1mc> ah, ok.  4pm = work time for jim
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Maybe you can make the Saturday meeting then?
<somerville32> It will be in two weeks
<somerville32> You can also e-mail ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
<j1mc> that xubuntu-meetings page is great.  i'll try and make the saturday meeting.
<KorN[CM] > hi can anyone help me with dmraid???
<KorN[CM] > I've read the tuts, etc.
<KorN[CM] > i uninstalled it/reinstalled
<KorN[CM] > and now nothing shows in /dev/mapper
<KorN[CM] > ):
<naphelge> hey gang wondering if anyone is running xubuntu on a laptop with 64 megs ram? if so does it run ok with xfce?
<Commander-Crowe> naphelge, I've ran it on 64 megs...its ok
<naphelge> kk thanx d/loading alt atm so hope it worx
<naphelge> just wanna do basic network shiz with it nothing intensive
<KorN[CM] > anyone?
<somerville32> !raid | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<KorN[CM] > I tried that
<somerville32> naphelge, Make sure to use the alternative cd to install
<somerville32> naphelge, The live/desktop cd will most certainly not work ;] 
<naphelge> somerville32, thanx going alt... ummm dumbish question but looks like image is an iso so just brun to cd & will be bootable huh?
<somerville32> naphelge, No, sorry - hehe
<somerville32> You need to burn it as an image
<somerville32> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<somerville32> !burn | naphelge
<ubotu> naphelge: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<somerville32> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<somerville32> :)
<Jester45|Away> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@209.193.108.87) 1d 22h 8m 27s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<naphelge> somerville32, kk kewls thanx looks like i got lotsa time to look seeing how throttled back my d/load speed is tonite
<Jester45|Away> naphelge: the torrent dloades are often faSTER
<Jester45|Away> somerville32: whats that for
<somerville32> Jester45, Hmm?
<Jester45> somerville32: the obove link ^^^^^
<Jester45> above*
<somerville32> Jester45: ... take a guess.
<naphelge> Jester45, i tried using torrent with regular ubuntu alt before for another laptop & had a prob with those d/loads... prolly user problems but thought i would just do straight up d/load for this one
<Jester45> ok
<linux_> anyone know how to fix an ssh GUI auth problem?
<somerville32> linux_, We can try :)
<Jester45> linux_: i cant i really dont know what ssh is that much :)
<linux_> ok
<linux_> here is the problem
<linux_> i try ssh -X and/or -Y user(suchasroot)@host
<linux_> and i configured my sshd_config and ssh_config correctly
<linux_> here is the error i get
<Jester45> o i forgot to ask
<Jester45> Anyone know how to change the ftp acess of vsftpd?
<linux_> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<linux_> The application 'mousepad' lost its connection to the display :10.0;
<linux_> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<linux_> the application.
<Jester45> did X shutdown
<linux_> not on the server, no
<linux_> it never displayed over SSH, same error i get when i try to use VNC
<linux_> any clue how to fix auth?
<KorN[CM] > this somerville32
<KorN[CM] > somerville32
<KorN[CM] > Ive read the tute
<somerville32> KorN[CM] , Awesome :)
<KorN[CM] > however,
<KorN[CM] > didn't help me
<somerville32> Doh :(
<KorN[CM] > ive read LOADS to this previously
<KorN[CM] > i spent like 6 hours, got it working
* somerville32 has no experience with raids.
<KorN[CM] > ah ok ):
<KorN[CM] > ubotu
<KorN[CM] > do you have experience with RAIDS?
<linux_> im back, did yall get that error i pasted above?
<naphelge> somerville32, i'm using FC6 to burn this image & looks like from reading the page you listed...
<naphelge> Find the downloaded ISO image in the file browser (available at Places  Home menu on top of the screen.) Right click on the ISO image file and choose Write to Disc and wait for burning to complete.
<Commander-Crowe> hey, how would i find a freenode staff member?
<naphelge> this is what i do in FC6 (more or less) to burn an iso... soi should be good to go?
<somerville32> Commander-Crowe, type: /stats p
<somerville32> !bot | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<somerville32> naphelge, Sounds like it! :)
<KorN[CM] > ah
<KorN[CM] > eh this is killing me
<KorN[CM] > damn dmraid
<linux_> anyone that can help me with this SSH X (gui) problem?
<naphelge> somerville32, thanx just wanted to b sher cause i had probs with reg ubuntu image burning be4
<somerville32> linux_, Give me a second and I'll see if I can get it to work here.
<somerville32> naphelge, Alrighty. I hope it works for you.
<Jester45> welcome bur[n] er
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i feel stupider than normal
<bur[n] er> drunk?
<bur[n] er> heh
<bur[n] er> i feel slower than usual.... i upgraded to feisty, but lost my nvidia beta driver that was for the edgy kernel :(
<Jester45> i was wondering what was using all my bandwidth and i have gtk-gnutella open but in a diffrent workspace minimized with no panel pager
<Jester45> i wheeled over and was like
<Jester45> oooo
<Jester45> hehe i im hosting...
<Jester45> 192GB
<Jester45> but only 3 files have been uploaded
<linux_> (linux is still alive, thanks 4 the researching, hope its going well)
<somerville32> linux_, Would it be possible for me to get an account on this box?
<KorN[CM] > checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<KorN[CM] > See `config.log' for more details.
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me with that error?
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<linux_> anyone think they can fix this ssh GUI auth problem?
<somerville32> linux_: Would it be possible for me to try?
<linux_> you would get the same error i listed way above
<linux_> i tried as user and root
<KorN[CM] > burnet
<KorN[CM] > I tried that
<KorN[CM] > get an error:
<KorN[CM] > The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<KorN[CM] > build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<KorN[CM] > libc-dev
<KorN[CM] > Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<KorN[CM] > E: Broken packages
<somerville32> linux_: I want to try from my box.
<somerville32> KorN[CM] , Known issue.
<KorN[CM] > agg
<KorN[CM] > any workaround?
<somerville32> " libc6 problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713"
<somerville32> linux_, Is it possible for you to create me an account so that I can try ssh forwarding?
<linux_> sure, one min
<linux_> pm me
<KorN[CM] > any workaround?
<somerville32> See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713"
<somerville32> See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<somerville32> If that page doesn't have a work around, then no
<KorN[CM] > UPDATE: A new version of this update has been released and will install correctly for all users. This notice is kept here for historical purpose, and will be unstickied in 24 hours. The updated version of the libc6 packages is "2.4-1ubuntu12.3"
<KorN[CM] > how do I get that?
<somerville32> You might have to wait
<somerville32> Are you using a mirror?
<somerville32> (for your repositories?)
<linux_> no, not on my server i don't think i am
<linux_> want me to copy the sources.list to your home directory so you can read?
<somerville32> linux_: I was talking to KorN[CM] 
<linux_> oh, sorry, lol
<KorN[CM] > somerville what did you say?
<linux_> sudo chmod 777 /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<linux_> im gonna use that
<linux_> done
<KorN[CM] > anyone know where to find repositories list on ubuntu website?
<Mez> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linux_> you can do a rm on it, it should be chmod'ed to 777
<redwyrm> what GStreamer plugins do I need to make Serpentine work?
<redwyrm> so I can add mp3s
<cryosphere> hello, I think I have a broken install of xubuntu
<KorN[CM] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me with this please?
<somerville32> I would but I'm going to bed
* somerville32 waves.
<cryosphere> ok
<cryosphere> can someone tell me how to fix a broken install of xubuntu
<somerville32> cryosphere, Try asking on the xubuntu-users mailing list
<somerville32> cryosphere, http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<cryosphere> ok
<Triforce> Hello
<TheSheep> hi Triforce
<Triforce> I need a suggestion.
<Triforce> I am from WiiLi
<Triforce> An effort to create a Linux LiveCD for the Nintendo Wii
<Triforce> I brainstormed the idea of using Xubuntu
<Triforce> Being that it is a Debian-based distribution using XFCE (A lightweight desktop environment)
<Triforce> The Nintendo Wii is based on a 729Mhz PPC processor with rougly 91MBs of 1T-SRAM
<Triforce> As well as a 243Mhz ATI GPU
<Triforce> Does Xubuntu seem like a feasible choice for the above system or could you redirect me towards a more suitable distribution?
<TheSheep> Triforce: xubuntu is not extremely ligth on ram -- as it uses the ubuntu packages under the hood
<TheSheep> Triforce: I gather that for a wii distribution you can remove a lot of things that (x)ubuntu has installed just in case the user ever needs it
<Triforce> Yes well we will most likely remaster it
<Triforce> That goes without saying
<TheSheep> Triforce: since you're aiming for a very uniform platform, you can make a lot of optimizations
<TheSheep> Triforce: maybe some source-based distribution, like Lunar Linux?
<TheSheep> Triforce: I know that XFCE developers use Lunar
<Triforce> Hm, sounds interesting.
<Triforce> We have looked into Sugar as well.
<Triforce> Which would be the publicity stunt of the year!
<TheSheep> never heard of it :)
<Triforce> Which is the OLPC desktop environment.
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> isn't it hacked bayound recognition? :)
<Triforce> Right now WiiLi is producing WiiMux, a software distribution ready to go live Sunday.
<Triforce> A collection of all libraries and software needed to utilize the WiiMote on a *Nix system.
<Triforce> Personally, this is my first endeavor like this.
<Triforce> I just turned 18 (still in high school).
<TheSheep> Triforce: I've heard some good things about thing clled OpenEmbedded
<Triforce> Hm...
<TheSheep> Triforce: it's an environment for quickly making distributions for embedded systems
<TheSheep> Triforce: they brag with a linux distro with X and basic apps that's less than 10MB
<Triforce> Very interesting...
<Gromdul> Morning
<Gromdul> I'm new to linux, and have xubuntu installed now. I am trying to access my files I have shared on another PC running windows XP
<gabkdlly> hi Gromdul
<totalwormage> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<totalwormage> :D
<Gromdul> sweet
<Gromdul> google was useless, I got lots of info on sharing FROM linkux to windows, but not the reverse
<totalwormage> yeah it's a bit messy
<totalwormage> and you really don't want to follow multiple howto's at a time :p
<graulich> what's the command for show desktop?
<TheSheep> graulich: alt+ctrl+d
<TheSheep> graulich: you can change that shortcut in  settings->window manager settings->keyboard
<graulich> why does the window manager settings for keyboard thing recognize Super_L as Super+Super_L?
<graulich> (and how do I change it to just Super_L?)
<TheSheep> graulich: edit the text file in which it saved the settings
<TheSheep> graulich: it's somewhere in ~/.config/xfce4/
<TheSheep> graulich: grep -R 'Super_L' ~/.config/xfce4/
<TheSheep> graulich: use that command to find it
<graulich> TheSheep: actually I finally found my shortcut themes in ~/.themes/
<graulich> how usable is Xubuntu Feisty right now?
<graulich> and how easy/smart would it be to install Xfce 4.4 on Edgy?
<grazie> graulich: xfce 4.4 on edgy (outside package management) is probably not smart
<graulich> is there any way to do it *with* package management?
<grazie> only if you pull in the fiesty package I suppose - silly
<graulich> so is feisty pretty usable or is it all a big pile of bugs?
<gabkdlly> I could not get the feisty live cd to boot
<grazie> only used the live cd myself so far (fine for me), but consensus is it's pretty good, but it is a beta
<graulich> generally, is there anything major that's still broken?
<grazie> I'm not in a position to comment
<grazie> if you've got a spare partition and you want xfce 4.4...why not try it?
<blizz> heyho
<blizz> does ubuntu (or.. thunar) have usb mass device detection? like, plugging in cellphone/external hdd creating a new device
<blizz> or just mount it
<gabkdlly> when I stick my usb-mp3player in, it gets automatically mounted
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: are you sure? it should only display the icon and nly mount it when you click on the icon...
<blizz> does thunar do tat?
<blizz> that
<TheSheep> blizz: afaik it does it using HAL
<gabkdlly> TheSheep: No, it is mounted. I can cd /media/usbdisk"
<gabkdlly> and all my stuff is there
<blizz> strange..
<TheSheep> yup
<blizz> mhm, dmesg says nothing about a usb device being plugged in :-)
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: are you sure you don't have gnome-device-manager running in the background?
<TheSheep> blizz: check the wiring :)
<blizz> no /dev/sd* devices either
<blizz> lol
<blizz> omfg
<blizz> im so retarded.
<gabkdlly> TheSheep: you are right gnome-volume-manager is running
<blizz> i got to boxes, one with crux linux (shuttle standing on the desk) and the ubuntu box (big atx case under the desk)
<blizz> now GUESS where i plugged it in :-)
<blizz> s/to/two/
<TheSheep> blizz: this might pose a slight problem, yes, but it will be hopefully solved by introducing telepathy interfaces
<blizz> i've heared they'll be included in windows vista ultimate pr0n edition via software emulation
<blizz> ;-)
<TheSheep> blizz: they still have some security considerations -- you know, *thinking* your password and the like
<blizz> yeah
<blizz> :D
<blizz> *replugs the cord*
<blizz> hum, dmesg reports a new usb device, but no /dev/sd* appearing. also no word from thunar
<TheSheep> blizz: maybe the device is not recogized as storage?
<TheSheep> blizz: what kind of device it is?
<blizz> worked last time
<TheSheep> ah
<blizz> sony ericcson w810i, but it is usb mass storage compatible
<TheSheep> blizz: I know that some phones require additional drivers for windows, and additional programs for linux to access them
<blizz> i think i had it mounted without any special software
<vai_ro> morning all
<blizz> TheSheep, for most mysterious reasons, the phone is mountable now
<TheSheep> blizz: maybe the cable has a cold connection somewhere
<blizz> the phone has two modes, a serial mode and a usb mass storage mode
<blizz> although i thought it was in umass mode before (when i tried it), it wasnt
<vai_ro> are there ways to speed up xubuntu's boot times?
<LordGamer> hi all I am a linux noob and i am just trying to get to install bitchx I have tried apt-get install bitchx sudo apt-get bitchx and also with {} around the program I am sure someone can help me with this?
<fijam> try 'sudo apt-get install bitchx' or use synaptic
<blizz> or how about.. sudo apt-get install irssi
<LordGamer> synaptic instead of sudo?
<fijam> Menu -> system -> synaptic package manager
<LordGamer> thanks I will try synaptic after the updates are done
<LordGamer> apt get doesnt let me install anything I get permission denied
<fijam> LordGamer: that's why you need to put sudo before apt-get
<fijam> with sudo you can perform administrative tasks as a normal user
<fijam> and since ubuntu distribution has root's account disabled by default for security reasons
<fijam> that's the only way you administer your system
<fijam> in 'sudo apt-get install bitchx'
<LordGamer> E Could not lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock message you know that one
<LordGamer> I get that message
<fijam> sudo is 'give higher permission level' apt-get is 'start a program to manage packets' install is perform a task of installation
<fijam> are you running synaptic?
<fijam> or other apt-related task?
<fijam> you cannot have two applications accessing package structure at the same time
<fijam> simply put
<LordGamer-> sorry my internet IP Changed :@
<LordGamer-> but my updates resumed very nice
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> hello
<LordGamer-> ok the aptget works sorta I get E: Colunt find package bitchx any ideas?
<LordGamer-> maybe another IRC client lol
<LordGamer-> oh I just needed a bitchx.deb lol
<TheSheep> !info BitchX
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<TheSheep> LordGamer-: it's case-sensitive
<darrend> any recommendations for viewing DVDs apart from gxine which seems to crash or complain at every opportunity
<LordGamer-> I got it to install but how do I get it to show on the menu is there a refresh?
<fijam> you have to create  .desktop file in  /usr/share/applications
<fijam> afaik
<fijam> bitchx is ncurses yeah? never used it.
<LordGamer-> you have a better clieny?
<LordGamer-> clients\
<LordGamer-> bah
<LordGamer-> lol
<fijam> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<fijam> I personally use this one
<LordGamer-> ah ok I will look fro that one
<grazie> darrend: tried vlc?
<darrend> grazie: no, but I will.  Thx.
<fijam> darrend: mplayer from multiverse is pretty good
<grazie> darrend: vlc is good as no extra codecs need to be installed
<darrend> I'll take a look at both then, cheers
<vai_ro> vlc is a nice player
<LordGamer-> lol
<LordGamer> there we go
<superkirbyartist> I keep getting "Registration failed:timeout" errors with Ekiga!
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me please?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<fijam> I've never used it
<tictacaddict> neither have I
<blizz> can thunar handle samba sessions?
<fijam> I doubt it
<fijam> Feisty is going to have some more samba support
<blizz> running feisty :)
<fijam> pyNeighbourhood or something
<superkirbyartist> Ekiga, ekiga, ekiga.
<fijam> I do not know if it is actually already included
<blizz> its not, but its in the ports
<superkirbyartist> "Registration failed timeout" over dialup.
<fijam> superkirbyartist: have you tried asking at #ubuntu? they might help
<superkirbyartist> They didn't fijam.  I'm using dialup is that why I get "timeout"?
<fijam> maybe
<fijam> Are you running a firewall of some kind?
<superkirbyartist> How do I make it not timeout?
<superkirbyartist> Fijam, no.
<superkirbyartist> I think it's open NAT.
<fijam> ekiga is that voip stuff?
<fijam> !info ekiga
<blizz> "Failed to mount" -- but theres no reason to :/
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<superkirbyartist> Yes, fijam.
<fijam> and you want to run it on a dialup modem connection?
<superkirbyartist> No NAT.
<superkirbyartist> Yes, fijam.
<fijam> that is... 56kbps?
<fijam> or an ISDN/ADSL modem?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<superkirbyartist> 56kbps.
<superkirbyartist> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fijam> that's ~6kb/s is that enough for voip?
<superkirbyartist> I think so.
<fijam> it's not my field, I can just guess. Maybe there is some config file to set timeout
<fijam> maybe it's some network problem
<fijam> maybe you have to force ekiga to use your modem interface
<fijam> maybe you could try listening to what's actually going on on your connection with i.e tcpdump
<superkirbyartist> I wounldn't know what that does.
<superkirbyartist> No suitable device found.
<Jester45> you are going to need more than dailup for voip
<superkirbyartist> Jester45, how come?  PhoneGaim worked with dialup.  We plan to get broadband soon.
<Jester45> standard telephones tranfer about about 9kbps plus you have the overhead of making the connection and keeping up with it
<superkirbyartist> Jester45, timeout means "your internet is too slow"?
<fijam> maybe echo 3600 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_udp_timeout would help
<fijam> maybe you want to play with iptables
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: the only way i can think of getting it to work is lowering the quality
<superkirbyartist> How can we do that, Jester45?
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: not really dail should be able to make a connection but it problem cant handle the transfer rate with normal quality
<superkirbyartist> But I get "Registration failed:Timeout".
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: i dont know how or if you can change that if the program can change your voip provider still must accept it
<fijam> superkirbyartist: have a look here http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=3&pos=0&faqpage=x161.html#AEN188
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: timeing out just mean that you couldnt reach the destination in the allotted time
<superkirbyartist> Jester45, I give it 3200 ms, is that enough?
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: most of the time its the server is offline or your haveing problems with connecting ot it
<superkirbyartist> Jester45, but changing the 3200 will do anything?
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: try a little more my http site has 1 min but you shouldnt have to go that high
<LordGamer> anyone know a good TV capture program for Linux?
<Jester45> superkirbyartist: im not sure its just what i think if raising it doesnt do anything then im not sure what wrong
<Jester45> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> LordGamer: TvTime
<LordGamer> thanks grazie
<fijam> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<superkirbyartist> It doesn't; I keep getting timeouts.
<superkirbyartist> I give up.
<superkirbyartist> Do I need broadband?
<fijam> possibly
<superkirbyartist> Thank you anyways.
<gop> hmm
<gop> why am I getting this error
<gop> hey I did this sudo chmod 600 ~/.smbcredentials then I did this sudo mount -a    but I get this "  ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<TheSheep> gop: when you do 'sudo', you're user root
<gop> I am
<gop> hmm
<gop> but I also do sudo mount -a
<TheSheep> gop: but which ~ it is then?
<TheSheep> gop: have you tried specyfying the creditentials file explicitly?
<gop> not sure
<gop> yea in fstab
<gop> oh  you mean full dir
<gop> I did something like this
<gop> /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0
<gop> in fstab
<TheSheep> use absolute path
<gop> /home/gop/.smbcredentials
<gop> that where it located
<gop> hmm
<fijam> sudo detects users home (when the SUDO_USER variable is set), doesn't it?
<fijam> try sudo mkdir ~/blah
<gop> hmm even if I give chmod 600
<gop> hmm
<TheSheep> fijam: but mount doesn't when it reads fstab :)
<fijam> ah, ok. You're right.
<gop> hmm after I did full
<gop> hmm
<gop> it worked after I gave it aboulste path
<gop> :~/blah$ pwd
<gop> /home/gop/blah
<gop> udo mkdir ~/blah
<gop> sudo
<gop> k it mounted
<gop> thanks
<frankabel> I had configured the network of my xubuntu until now using "System->Networking"... but now when I try to load that utility the following error occur "The configuration could not be loaded  You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<frankabel> any help?
<TheSheep> frankabel: you upgraded from the 'proposed' repository :)
<frankabel> no
<TheSheep> frankabel: use 'sudo network-admin'
<Jester45> TheSheep: i know the problem
<TheSheep> frankabel: it will be fixed soon
<Jester45> frankabel: the .desktop file has a line called exec you need to change it from network-admin to gksu networking-admin
<Jester45> or...
<Jester45> just add a gksu im not sure if its network or networking
<frankabel> TheSheep:I ask here if the ubuntu repository is the same that xubuntu repository and the answer was yes... so actually I'm upgrading again an ubuntu repo.
<TheSheep> frankabel: there are several ubuntu repositories, one of them is for "proposed" packages that are not tested yet
<TheSheep> frankabel: you upgraded your system tools from that repository
<Jester45> frankabel: the repos are the same when you have ubuntu and xubuntu that way you can get GNOME and KDE progemas with xfce without many problems
<frankabel> Jester45: so for each app with that problem I must add an "gksu" before the command at the line "Exec"?
<Jester45> if the need it
<frankabel> Thanks very much to all! I just want become an guru to help another people like you!
<Triforce> How do you install Windows Vista on a Dell Linux Computer ?
<Triforce> </sarcasm>
<LordGamer> anyone know if the ATI 1900XT has a linux driver?
<LordGamer>  ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.33.6 there is that maybe?
<LordGamer> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<LordGamer> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<LordGamer>     Any ideas?
<shiningwizard> erm, anyone around? like to ask a question about xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> shoot
<shiningwizard> what's the current version of xfce that xubuntu uses?
<Commander-Crowe> 6.10 uses 4.3.99.2
<Commander-Crowe> 7.04 will use the newest
<shiningwizard> in that case, is it possible to upgrade to 4.4 manunally?
<shiningwizard> i've an old lappy, and xp doesn't cut it, even after trimming :D
<shiningwizard> gonna try out xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> just install it to /usr/local
<shiningwizard> i see. thanks :D
<haxorjoe> I have an old IBM Aptiva that i installed Ubuntu on, it was a little laggy, so I tried Xubuntu
<haxorjoe> it's great!
<Commander-Crowe> nice
<haxorjoe> my uncle always like to get the latest tech
<haxorjoe> so he gave me that pc
<haxorjoe> I wonder if he has an old lapto
<haxorjoe> I'd love to use Xubutnu on the go
<shiningwizard> that's what i thought. have been reading up on news about linux in general. that article from george ou is stupid...
<haxorjoe> I'm starting to get into Linux myself
<haxorjoe> Ubuntu has to be the best Linux distro
<haxorjoe> it's really good in all the areas
<haxorjoe> as an OS X user, maybe that's why I love it
<haxorjoe> just because of the tight community
<shiningwizard> yea, should be for a new user. i'm new to it myself too (as an admin)
<haxorjoe> if Ubuntu wasn't free, I'd pay for it
<haxorjoe> I'd love to dual-boot OS X and Ubuntu on my iBook, but sadly I don't think I can get the wireless to work :(
<haxorjoe> at least what I read from about a year ago when I first tried to install Ubuntu on an external hd
<haxorjoe> (I remember the installation not having a nice gnome ui)
<shiningwizard> it seems to be possible now, at least from what i've just read... been spending 4hrs just to find a ver that fits my purposes...
<haxorjoe> a small thing that bugs me, is the size of the menus on the top and bottom
<haxorjoe> I know how to make them smaller
<haxorjoe> but if I make them the right size, the icons are just dots, I wish they wouldn't have a big border around the icons
<shiningwizard> haha, ask around. believe you will get some answers.
<sdac_1x> hi, does recovery mode in edgy have ethernet support ?  mine does not work.
<haxorjoe> does anyone know what the small box next to the time in the menu bar is?
<haxorjoe> never mind, figured it out
<sdac_1x> wow this room is really active
<haxorjoe> yay! I my Xubuntu box on my network :D
<haxorjoe> this may be a newbie question, but can I transfer items from my mac to the xubuntu box?
<haxorjoe> never mind, figured it out
<voloda> hi
<voloda> I tried to upgrade from xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10
<voloda> and now the icons from my desktop are gone and the right click menu doesn't work either
<voloda> also, the kernel is still 2.6.15
<voloda> I've just changed dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<haxorjoe> how do I run remote desktop on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> rdesktop hostname
<PuMpErNiCkLe> voloda: Make that an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<naphelge> hi gang... so i installed xubuntu ok except at no time did i get asked to set root's password... now i can't login as root... any ideas what i might have missed during install/setup?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You didn't miss anything.  Ubuntu uses sudo instead of setting up a root account.
<naphelge> really?
<naphelge> y's that?
<naphelge> so i can't su -  i guess
<TheSheep> sudo -s <-- that's the equivalent of su
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, but you can do 'sudo -i' to get a root shell.
<naphelge> i mean i always setup sudo anyways but used to being able to login as root
<naphelge> ah okies
<TheSheep> naphelge: you can set the root password with sudo passwd
<voloda> PuMpErNiCkLe: OK. I
<voloda> I've just noticed that option myself :)
<voloda> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<naphelge> kk thanx guys now i know i feel a whole lot better L0L
<naphelge> another question i've never used debian packages before so where best place to get quick info on yum equivalent for deb
<grazie> naphelge: if yum is gui FC package manager, then synaptic is ubunutu equivalent
<naphelge> kk thanx... any urls u guys suggest for getting upto speed on synaptic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wikipedia. ^^
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: What's a reasonable amount of time to wait for a bug report reponse?
<grazie> *response
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Depends on what it's a bug in, how severe it is, and how busy they are with other bugs.
<grazie> I've got a no sound problem on ppc and I get the feeling nobody will look at it
<grazie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81626
<grazie> only reported it yesterday, but got no real response on the forum for about a week
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd wait a few more days, then.
<grazie> ok. just did't want to reinstall if someone wants more info
<Powha> Is there any file search tool for xubuntu?
<sdac_1x> anyone know how to do xfce and xubuntu backups of settings on xubuntu edgy.  basically i want to not waste time doing all the settings when i reinstall xubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you put /home on a separate partition, you'll be able to keep your user settings between all OS reinstallations.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Otherwise, make a backup of all the .* directories in your home folder to keep your settings.
<sdac_1x> yes its on a separate partition. so everything is already saved ?
<sdac_1x> does this include stuff like xfce themes and applets i've added and such
<sdac_1x> wait so when i reinstall i simply select to mount my existing home partition as my new home.  but then do i create a user with my old username or will that overwrite my files ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It shouldn't - I've done that before.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you've added your themes to your personal themes dir instead of the system-wide one, you'll still have them.
<sdac_1x> ok ill go ahead and use the same username.  thanks
<naphelge> really wierd but bash commands i am used to using in RH/FC give me errors using xfce terminal with xubuntu... bash should be bash no matter the flavour of linux being run yeah?
<TheSheep> naphelge: what commands in particular?
<naphelge> sudo iptables-restore < /var/lib/iptables/iptables.cfg
<naphelge> plus trying to setup alias' in .bashrc & i get errors on them all
<naphelge> same alias i always setup on new install
<TheSheep> naphelge: first of all, that is not a bash command -- it's all external programs
<TheSheep> naphelge: second, xubuntu is based on debian, which has a different directory structure than all other linuces, so the path you gave for iptables.cfg is probably not valid
<TheSheep> naphelge: third, you might be missing some of the external programs you're trying to use
<naphelge> i created my config file in /var/lib/iptables dir i created
<TheSheep> they don't have to be installed all by default
<naphelge> ah wow okies
<naphelge> but iptables is installed... i can like sudo iptable -L ok & u get the default ruleset for new install
<TheSheep> is iptables-restore available?
<TheSheep> type 'which iptables-restore'
<naphelge> y wouldn't alis lsl'ls -l' work when put into .bashrc?
<naphelge> er alias even
<TheSheep> alias lsl='ls -l'
<naphelge> yeah just typo here have it right in my .bashrc
<TheSheep> works for me
<naphelge> yeah wierd blows my mind why it pukes back an error
<naphelge> pretty basic stuff
<TheSheep> what error exactly?
<naphelge> which iptables-restore
<naphelge> /sbin/iptables-restore
<naphelge> so restore comman in /sbin ok
<TheSheep> naphelge: maybe usage is different?
<TheSheep> what errors do you actually get?
<naphelge> after i put in alias' in my .bashrc file i get this when starting new terminal...
<naphelge> bash: alias: dpkg: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -i: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -cvjf: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -cvzf: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -cvf: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -i: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: apt-get: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: remove: not found
<cheatersrealm> uh
<naphelge> bash: alias: -i: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: search: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: leafpad: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: /etc/apt/sources.list: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: mousepad: not found
<cheatersrealm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naphelge> bash: alias: apt-get: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: update: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: apt-get: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: upgrade: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -xvjf: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -xvzf: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: -xvf: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: leafpad: not found
<naphelge> bash: alias: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: not found
<naphelge> jikes sorry bout that
<TheSheep> looks like you forgot a quote somewhere
<TheSheep> naphelge: pastebin your bashrc
<cheatersrealm> I should use the cups web interface for adding printers (remote, cups) correct?
<TheSheep> cheatersrealm: no, there is a gui client
<TheSheep> cheatersrealm: forgot the name, should be installed by default
<cheatersrealm> applications->settings->printing?
<TheSheep> yes
<cheatersrealm> how do I add a printer from a server?
<cheatersrealm> the 'goto server' thing doesn't really work
<naphelge> TheSheep, http://pastebin.ca/330404 is the url for the pastebin of my .bashrc file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> naphelge: line 80 is missing a '
<naphelge> pumpernickle, thanx that cleaned up about half of my errors... guess i better go back over my other alias' a lil more carefully
<silvertip257> I've lost my xfce panel again & would like to recover it, but all I can find is the terminal, which closes the panel after I exit it
<cellofellow> I have a question. Is there a way to do something similar to nice for bandwidth? I'd like to tell aptitude to use less bandwidth
<cellofellow> silvertip257: alt+f2
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> will niceing a process make it use less bandwidth?
<silvertip257> thanks cellofellow
<cellofellow> :)
<silvertip257> what about bandwidth ?
<cellofellow> I want to make aptitude use less bandwidth so my dad can surf without getting mad.
<silvertip257> woohoo the run box !!!!
<silvertip257> ah
<silvertip257> aptitude never used that distro
<silvertip257> or prgm
<silvertip257> which is it a browser or distro ?
<cellofellow> aptitude is a package manager, curses frontend to apt with extra featurs
<cellofellow> it's included in all debian and ubuntu distros
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, why dont you download all the repos at night and set it up on a server :)
<cellofellow> hahaha
<silvertip257> ohh
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, besides using way to much space, it would be great
<cellofellow> I have the DVD, which has most of the Main and Restricted repos
<cellofellow> but i'm downloading something from universe
<bigfuzzyjesus> silvertip257, ie "sudo apt-get <pogram>"
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, what is it?
<silvertip257> yep ok fuzzy
<cellofellow> planet-penguin-racer
<cellofellow> I want to see if I can get it working. Last time I tried, well, never mind.
<silvertip257> hey cellofellow:  I'm trying to shrink my darn app bar ... it's only making my icons smaller & not the top panel
<cellofellow> app bar? you mean the panel on the bottom?
<silvertip257> oh no sorry the top panel
<silvertip257> w/ apps & quicklink shortcuts
<cellofellow> ah
<cellofellow> right click it, and click customize panel
<silvertip257> i'm in appearance & it only shrinks the icons
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, i would just wait then (if he is anything like my dad)
<silvertip257> ok yea i did customize
<cellofellow> their's a slider or the size
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, guess who got a bunch of free hardware from their school yesterday
<silvertip257> it only make the icons smaller . not the panel
<bigfuzzyjesus> its terribly outdated, but free :)
<cellofellow> bigfuzzyjesus: my dad is nice, but he's trying to put together a powerpoint thing.
<cellofellow> bigfuzzyjesus: server
<cellofellow> make a server. clustered maybe
<silvertip257> cellofellow:  it doesnt make the panel smaller
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, i was thinking about setting it up on the network to download torrents
<silvertip257> :(
<cellofellow> silvertip257: it should make the panel thinner
<silvertip257> right it doesnt
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, either that or get like 3 more boxes and make a supercomputer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cellofellow: CBQ and WebCBQ can do rules-based bandwidth shaping.
<silvertip257> just the icons
<cellofellow> silvertip257: you want it to be not all the way accross the screen?
<silvertip257> no
<silvertip257> thinner
<cellofellow> the slider should work
<cellofellow> PuMpErNiCkLe: is that something I can use like right away?
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, but they are so slow that it would almost equal a slow computer (like 600mhz)
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, brb
<silvertip257> then the icons are the size of #2 lead
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cellofellow: No.  It's not installed by default.
<cellofellow> PuMpErNiCkLe: sort of defeats the purpose
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Future reference, then.
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, check how big the package is and maybe you can dl it real quick so not to mess up your dads ppt
<cellofellow> so, the kernel doesn't include something like that, like nice for processes, there isn't something like limit perhaps for bandwidth?
<cellofellow> !planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<cellofellow> !planetpenguin-racer-data
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer-data: data files for the game PlanetPenguin Racer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 6366 kB, installed size 7824 kB
<cellofellow> only a few megabytes. he must be surfing a lot.
<bigfuzzyjesus> wow got to love the school computers.... pennys floating around in the case
<silvertip257> cellofellow:  how come the slider only changes the icon size & not the panel ?
<cellofellow> cause that's not what it
<cellofellow> does here.
<cellofellow> edgy or dapper?
<silvertip257> oh?
<silvertip257> edgy
<cellofellow> changing the panel size, the icons will change to match
<silvertip257> mhm
<silvertip257> mine get really shizzy & smal
<silvertip257> *small
<cellofellow> shizzy?
<silvertip257> z = t in real life
<TheSheep> silvertip257: some controls have a minimum size -- if you reach it, the panel is not resized anymore, but the icons are
<silvertip257> ok would that be 25 px for the XFCE panel ?
<TheSheep> silvertip257: depends on what applets you have on it
<cellofellow> I never use smaller than 28 myself, so I dunno
<silvertip257> ahh
<silvertip257> i think they are kinda big at 25 (my pref)
<TheSheep> silvertip257: network monitor and clock tend to be pretty big
<cellofellow> what screen size?
<silvertip257> 1024x768
<TheSheep> 320200? :3
<silvertip257> idk if i can get higher than that
<TheSheep> windows user, her
<TheSheep> heh
<silvertip257> haha TheSheep
<cellofellow> silvertip257: ok, now you're small panel thing makes sense
<silvertip257> no not winblows
<TheSheep> silvertip257: but used to tiny fonts
<TheSheep> silvertip257: and super small icons
<silvertip257> oh lmao yes
<silvertip257> good eyes <.<
<TheSheep> that's a windows syndrome ;)
<silvertip257> havin good eyes ?
<silvertip257> lol
<TheSheep> since you can't resize icons on windows without making them look ugly
<cellofellow> bigger fonts and bigger icons and bigger screens. that's the way I like it.
<silvertip257> oh lol
<TheSheep> and fonts also only look good in the default size
<cellofellow> since they are ALL the same 32x32 pixels or something
<cellofellow> the icons
<TheSheep> pretty boring :)
<silvertip257> is there a way that I can make my panel be only so long on the side (left/right)
<cellofellow> Most of the time I use SVG icons in the panel
<silvertip257> cause it covers up my bottom panel at full length
<TheSheep> silvertip257: right click, customize panel, normal width
<silvertip257> yea but then it doesnt span the whole thing
<cellofellow> that will make it only as wide as all the applets on it.
<silvertip257> :(
<silvertip257> ya
<cellofellow> all my panels are like that
<TheSheep> cellofellow: leaves you place to click the desktop :)
<silvertip257> i dont care for that
<cellofellow> http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com see
<silvertip257> well for him yes
<cellofellow> I still use the panel menu button. I like that better than right-clicking the desktop for the main menu.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: too slow for me, and too small a target ;)
<TheSheep> cellofellow: I also use the scrollwheel on the desktop to switch workspaces
<cellofellow> right clicking the desktop is just something I'd rather use fluxbox for
<silvertip257> hey cellofellow:  how did you get your CPU & mem box to be separate ?
<cellofellow> I don't have a scrollwheel, so I just move my mouse to the edge of the screen and it goes to the next workspace
<cellofellow> silvertip257: they
<cellofellow> they're seperate panels
<cellofellow> thei
<silvertip257> ohhh LOL
<cellofellow> ahhhh
<silvertip257> i shoulda figured that
<cellofellow> there's four total
<silvertip257> very cool I'm gonna do that instead
<cellofellow> the top one auto-hides
<silvertip257> oo
<silvertip257> hmm
<silvertip257> cause mine is nasty big (in my opinion) right now
<TheSheep> silvertip257: big is good, trust me :)
<TheSheep> silvertip257: also set your font to 16pt ;)
<silvertip257> yea i'm gonna revamp this baby
<cellofellow> if I had 1024x768 screen, mine would be a bit smaller.
<silvertip257> ah
<naphelge> bbl with more questions i am sure... alias' still have me beat atm but thanx for help sofar
<cellofellow> sometimes I use XDMCP to connect to this machine from a laptop that has 1024x768, and I end up with panels overlapping on the bottom when I get too many windows open.
<silvertip257> guys you are right about there being a certain width
<silvertip257> cause the new panel I added I have being 1/4 inch wide
<silvertip257> only bc/ it's just icons
<TheSheep> imho some applets are buggy in regard to size
* cellofellow noticed that the menu button looked nasty in bigger panels, so he made a new one for bigger panels.
<silvertip257> lol
<TheSheep> cellofellow: have you tried to use that svg xfce icon I made?
<cellofellow> I use Icon Box instead of Task List.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it's on the wiki
<cellofellow> I did, thankyou
<TheSheep> :D
<cellofellow> the Edgy one. Is there a new one for Feisty?
* TheSheep is glad it's useful
* cellofellow has been out of the loop, especially on Feisty
<cellofellow> XFCE icon? wait, maybe not. I used the SVG version of the Edgy logo from the wiki.
<silvertip257> TheSheep can I hve that SVG icon plz ... i saw it on cellofellow's website
<cellofellow> no, I made the thing that said Xubuntu myself. The icon in the button is from the wiki.
<silvertip257> oh ok w/e it doesnt matter
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Feisty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu-logo.svg
<cellofellow> lol
<silvertip257> i'm gonna work on my panels right now
<cellofellow> gotta look at this...
<cellofellow> sorry I said I did use it when I didn't
<TheSheep> based on the ubuntu logo, just changed the colors
<silvertip257> cool
<silvertip257> i like it
<silvertip257> <saved>
<TheSheep> :)
<cellofellow> uggh. I try to open the artwork page on the wiki and my dad complains about internet going slow. I think we seriously need a faster internet connection
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> cellofellow: or qos
<cellofellow> what's qos?
<TheSheep> quality of service
<TheSheep> something that lets you specify how much bandwidth everyone gets
<TheSheep> and reserve some just for you :)
<cellofellow> only 256kbps here, so I think that's the root of the problem
<dosnlinux> I think I found a bug in the installer
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, w00t that free box has a 333mhz celeron with a 6 gb drive (it had to have been a teacher desktop, the student ones have 133mhz PII with a 4 gb drive...)
<cellofellow> All of those are better than my server box in some way. It's 167Mhz, 32MB, 1.5GB
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, now i have a 900mhz celeron with no HD, a 333mhz celeron with a 6gig HD, and 5 4gb HD's (and a 133mhz box in my storage room...) so.... what should i do with them all
<cellofellow> the really slow, small ones, get them a decent monitor and keyboard and mouse and make them into thin clients
<cellofellow> the 900Mhz one can be made into a small media center. TV and Music.
<cellofellow> actually, you could make a server out of the 900Mhz one, all it'd need is a big HDD, and use the 133Mhz one as an MP3 player. Set up an IR remote device, and connect speakers to it. It'd play music stored on the server.
<cellofellow> you could have 2 or three. and somehow make the clients play local CD's too.
<cellofellow> the possibilities are really endless, actually
<silvertip257> lol go build one & we'll see
<cellofellow> possibilities
<cellofellow> possible doesn'
<cellofellow> t mean easy, does it?
<gunny01> do any of you know what you need to type into the command line to start thunderbird?
<cellofellow> grrrrr I keep missing the ' key
<silvertip257> xD
<cellofellow> thunderbird
<cellofellow> or maybe it's mozilla-thunderbird
<gunny01> I'm trying to make a desktop shortcut. typing 'thunderbird' doesn't work
<cellofellow> try mozilla<tab><tab>
<cellofellow> it will show you possible completions
<gunny01> Cellofellow: mozilla-thunderbird works.
<gunny01> thanks.
<cellofellow> :D
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, im still trying to decide, thats the problem... so many options, i just have to decide which one i want to do
<cellofellow> yup
<bigfuzzyjesus> ugh, i dont know... i was thinking, i am going to guatamala on a service trip in june.... (edubuntu)
<bigfuzzyjesus> aww crap
<bigfuzzyjesus> but they would need moniters
<somerville32> bigfuzzyjesus, join -offtopic
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok
<qwehnce> after a fresh install on an old computer, after the desktop loads it kicks back to gdm
<qwehnce> no help
<somerville32> qwehnce, Hi :)
<qwehnce> hi
<qwehnce> do you know where the logs are kicked to?
<somerville32> qwehnce, /var/log :)
<frankabel> ho can I identify a 'proposed' repository? I ask this because all seem that I'm upgrading again an 'proposed' repo and some things don't work at all
<qwehnce> the only error i receive is "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<somerville32> frankabel, What do you mean by "identify"?
<somerville32> frankabel, Did you enable the proposed repository?
<IndyGunFreak> how do you change the icon for your home folder, to an icon that i downloaded?  right click/properties doesn't work like it does in Gnome
<somerville32> IndyGunFreak, Change your theme
<IndyGunFreak> change my theme?
<frankabel> somerville32: I don't know... just want know i I have it enable
<somerville32> frankabel, applications > system > software sources or look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<somerville32> IndyGunFreak, Yes. Thats what decides what the icon is.
<cellofellow> he just wants to be able to know what repo an update comes from before he downloads it.
<IndyGunFreak> ok, wher edo i do that?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't see a theme mgr in the menus
<somerville32> Applications > Settings > User interface options
<cellofellow> you could manually change the /usr/share/icons/<themename>/<size>/places/home.png file
<frankabel> somerville32: ooohh yes "edgy-proposed"
<frankabel> somerville32: thanks
<somerville32> np :)
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, now that might cellofellow
<IndyGunFreak> i'll try that, hang on
<frankabel> somerville32: now if want all the proposed packages out of my system what can I do?
<qwehnce> after a fresh install on an old computer, after the desktop loads it kicks back to gdm
<cellofellow> huh
<frankabel> somerville32:I just want the versions of the packages that aren't in the proposed repo
<somerville32> frankabel, You'd most certainly have to use some magic hackery to accomplish that
<frankabel> somerville32::-D ok.... so is better keep on my system the proposed repo
<cellofellow> you'd have to go about holding packages and forbidding versions and stuff.
<somerville32> frankabel, Feel free to disable that repository
<cellofellow> it's better to NOT have it enabled.
<cellofellow> backports is better.
<somerville32> frankabel, Sooner or later, tested and working versions will be uploaded to -updates
<somerville32> cellofellow, -proposed is for testing. -backports has nothing to do with that.
<cellofellow> neither does updates
<cellofellow> I think
<somerville32> Think again ;] 
<IndyGunFreak> cellofellow: where is the theme mgr in Xubuntu 6.10, Applications/Settings/Window Manager settings?
<cellofellow> yep
<IndyGunFreak> if thats the case, choose a theme there, then go through the folder you put above, and change the home icon to the icon i want?
<cellofellow> No, wait
<silvertip257> cellofellow:  do you pass out that sweet background of those hills ?
<cellofellow> I thought you meant XFWM theme
<IndyGunFreak> no, all i want to do, is change the icon of the home folder on m y deskto
<cellofellow> silvertip257: I got it on one of the -look.org websites. It's called Nightfear.
<IndyGunFreak> to one i downloaded
<cellofellow> silvertip257: if you want a copy
<IndyGunFreak> Gnome, i simply right click/properties, doesn't work that way with xfce
<silvertip257> ok
<frankabel> somerville32: yes but until that when I put "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade" with the proposed package disable the packages system will find that I have a newest versions of lots of packages installed on my system... that isn't a problem?
<qwehnce> my computer is missing /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<cellofellow> IndyGunFreak: go to Settings/User Interface Settings, click Icons, and choose the theme you want. Then go to /usr/share/icons/<themename>/scaleable/places and replace the home.svg icon (I think it's home.svg)
<IndyGunFreak> cellofellow: ok
<cellofellow> silvertip257: accept that file transfer. /dcc get should work
<silvertip257> yeah i'm trying
<cellofellow> IndyGunFreak: don't use the scaleable size if the icon you downloaded isn't SVG. If it's PNG, use whatever size it is.
<silvertip257> cellofellow I'm gonna cancel, plz try again
#xubuntu 2007-01-28
<silvertip257> ok i'm lettin it go now
<IndyGunFreak> cellofellow: ok
<IndyGunFreak> i'm working on it now.
<cellofellow> silvertip257: I'll put it on my website
<frankabel> why locations don't work in the "network-admin" ("System->Networking") app?
* cellofellow doesn't have a laptop, so he doesn't use that feature. Maybe there's reasons for using on desktops, but laptops is what it's for.
<frankabel> I have some locations saved at "~/.gnome2/network-admin-locations" but afther some upgrade again the proposed repository it stop working
<frankabel> right now I can't save any location
<frankabel> how can I fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, brb, gonna see if that worked
<cellofellow> silvertip257: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/nightfear.jpg
<silvertip257> ok thanks
<cellofellow> :)
<silvertip257> is there a key combo to show the desktop
<silvertip257> kinda like Alt+Tab for switching among running apps
<somerville32> silvertip257, Not sure but if there is, you can set it at Applications > Settings > Windows Manager > Keyboard
<silvertip257> oo ok
<silvertip257> ty somerville32
<somerville32> np :)
<silvertip257> somerville32:  it's already there:  Ctrl+Alt+D
<somerville32> Sweet! :)
<silvertip257> yup
<silvertip257> do you know anything about hdd recovery?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> A bit
<silvertip257> ok well
<silvertip257> i allowed Pentoo to start messing w/ my PATA drive instead of my sda (usb drive)
<silvertip257> and umm i stopped it but it got the MBR & Part table
<silvertip257> so yea
<silvertip257> i need help
<silvertip257> what is a good prgm to image a drive to another
<silvertip257> cause i wanna work on a copy of the messed up drive & not the original
<somerville32> I think you can use dd to do it
<silvertip257> ?
<silvertip257> umm nah
<silvertip257> i dont wanna use that to do it
<silvertip257> something else plz
<silvertip257> i've got the INSERT cd, but idk if any prgms on it so disk copying
<silvertip257> i need a disk copying utility (similar to Norton/Symantec Ghost
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Try searching packages.ubuntu.com
<silvertip257> err ok lol
<frankabel> all seem that this bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/74454 come back
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74454 in gnome-system-tools "[network-admin]  net-mgr doesn't remember location" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<frankabel> I mean the package that are in the proposed repo have it
<frankabel> and before update again the proposed repo I don't have it on my system
<silvertip257> well somerville32 I'm having trouble searching for a disk copy util] 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cp -a won't work?
<silvertip257> i've gotta copy a whole disk (partitions & all)
<somerville32> Yeah, cp -a won't work : P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dd, then - it'll make an exact copy, including partition table.
<silvertip257> oh well i've found my norton ghost floppy
<silvertip257> i will try dd when i get a chance
<ZellSF> anyone know if there is a VLC 0.9.0svn repo somewhere?
<solotim> Hi,
<solotim> The desktop of my Xubuntu get a mess after I open my computer from last suspend operation. Please have a look of the mess screenshot:
<solotim> http://www.blogjava.net/images/blogjava_net/solotim/16976/r_Screenshot-2.png
<solotim> http://www.blogjava.net/images/blogjava_net/solotim/16976/r_screanshot-1.png
<solotim> Please give me a hand,it will be appreciated.
<somerville32> solotim, Try rebooting or killing X?
<solotim> hi, somerville32. I have tried, but it make no sense.
<solotim> I have tried reboot without save session and safemode, but nothing changed.
<solotim> I am chatting right in a mess window. LOL
<Toran> Is the latest version of xfce going to make it to the Ubuntu repos, or should I use the graphical installer from the XFCE website?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's already packaged for Feisty.
<Toran> Will that package work in edgy? or even ever be in edgy repos?
<megamaced> Toran: you could try backport it with Prevu
<Toran> I'm not familiar with prevu
<megamaced> Toran: Go to the Ubuntuforums.org and search for Prevu. It's basically an automated backporting system. Really neat
<megamaced> I;ve been backporting Fiesty programs onto my Dapper and Edgy installs
<Toran> Ok, in the prevu howto thread, it says in step four "4. Build package. Run prevu gdebi"
<Toran> By that does he mean we must build gdebi, or just the package that we want installed?
<megamaced> no, he is using gdebi as an example
<Toran> That could be clearer :(
<Toran> Looks like a great program, though
<Toran> Ok, what is prevu-init doing to my system? It looks like it's downloading lots of versions of important packages (that should already be installed)
<megamaced> Yeah, it's better then waiting for the offical backporters team
<megamaced> They aren't being installed system wide. Don't worry
<megamaced> they are being installed into a directory which is separate
<Toran> Ok, coo
<megamaced> I freaked out too at first :-D
<Toran> i guess I have another question, this one is specific to my build that I plan to do. XFCE is, I'm sure, broken up over many packages. Which one(s) should I build with prevu?
<Toran> I mean, there's thunar, goodies, etc. etc. etc.
<megamaced> If you build the meta-package, usually it will build everything else connected to it.
<Toran> xubuntu-desktop, then?
<megamaced> If I build 'Totem' then usually Totem-Xine and Totem-Gstreamer get build automatically
<megamaced> Yeah, maye
<megamaced> maybe
<megamaced> I've never done it before
<Toran> That might upgrade my entire system ~_~
<megamaced> lol
<Toran> Lots of packages are connected to xubuntu-desktop, and I really just want XFCE
<megamaced> Try prevu  xfce
<Toran> Aye
<Toran> That sounds like a good idea
<megamaced> Also, you may have to edit the debian/control file if some dependencies are not forfilled
<Toran> E: Unable to find a source package for xfce
<Toran> :-L
<Toran> ooh, xfce4 might do it
<megamaced> did you add the feisty source repos?
<Toran> Yeah
<Toran> xfce4 seems to be doing it
<Toran> but it's only getting xfce4, none of the other components of the xfce desktop
<megamaced>  How big is the source file it's downloading?
<Toran> APT source file or XFCE source file?
<megamaced> apt-source file
<Toran> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe xfce4 4.3.99.1 (tar) [3924B] 
<Toran> oh
<somerville32> I wouldn't backport Xfce4 your self
<megamaced> Yeah, that's probably just the core
<Toran> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
<somerville32> Besides, there isn't much difference
<Toran> Well, the reason I want to do it is because I've got a bitch of a bug in the current release which I hope will be fixed
<megamaced> You'll probably want to do 'apt-cache search xfce4' and prevu the other bits you need
<Toran> amarok core dumps in xfce (no other window manager makes it crash)
<Toran> fluxbox, kde, whatever, amarok starts. xfce crashes it.
<Toran> pissing me off, 'cause I really like amarok.
<megamaced> Actually I've found xubuntu to be the most stable of the Edgy branch
<Toran> That may be, but I hate this bug
<Toran> haha
<megamaced> Although Thunar is quite unstable for me
<megamaced> Some of the default apps need changing in Xubuntu
<Toran> I love Thunar, haven't really had any problems with it
<megamaced> Why put Gxine in charge of media?
<Toran> Yeah, really
<megamaced> It's crap, to be honest
<Toran> I had been looking for a file manager like Thunar for a really long time before it came out
<Toran> When I finally found it, I wasn't even using XFCE (I was on fluxbox). I snatched it right up.
<megamaced> Thunar is great when it works. But it doesn't like browsing NFS shares for some reason
<Toran> finally, a decent file manager that isn't tied to its desktop
<Toran> Hmm, I don't really use that functionality, I can't speak for it
<lounge> Yeah... I'd go the thumbs up for Thunar... (although it does sometimes stress a bit & hang my system.. :(...
<megamaced> It's much better then XFCE's previous file manager
<megamaced> xfm
<lounge> and it could do with the compact mode moving from coplumn to column a bit better... that bit doesn't really 'work' at all :/ (in the comfortable sort of 'work' way
<lounge> But what I want to se is some sort of kiosk mode!
<X704> Hi everybody
<megamaced> ROX-filer is another great FM
<lounge> Why cant I kiosk mode xubuntu?
<lounge> hi X704
<somerville32> lounge, You CAN kiosk mode in Xubuntu
<X704> I have an interesting problem...
<X704> ready for it?
<megamaced> shoot
<X704> anyone feel like maybe trying to point me in the right direction?
<X704> I have a computer with an AMD K6-2 475 MZ processor and 128 MB of ram. Someone said I would have problems trying to install xubuntu on it... He said that it was because xubuntu comes with a 686 based kernel? Something like that, only the the install (desktop) CD crashes often. Anyway they said I would have problems because of the 686 kernel default... and said a 586 kernel would be better. I tried installing it on the HD in my
<X704>  other computer (AMD athlon XP 2400, 128MB RAM) and swapping HD's... only like the person said, I had video problems. Anyhow I looked online for maybe a 586 kernel on the ubuntu/xubuntu website but to no avail
<lounge> somerville32, so you say... I been keeping my eye open for ages now & had no joy. Lots of mentions, but no actual joy/howto's/software... Whats it called?
<megamaced> Xubuntu comes with a 386 generic kernel
<megamaced> If the Desktop CD crashes then try installing with the Xubuntu-Alternative CD
<X704> hmm
<lounge> matchbox could be an option... I just about to start reading up on matchbox...
<megamaced> Also,  there is no such thing as a i586 kernel in *ubuntu
<X704> I know almost nothing about linux like OS's, except if you count Apple's OS X
<cables_malo> X is X
<somerville32> no i686 kernel anymore either
<megamaced> somerville: silly decision me thinks
<cables_malo> how do i make this GUI faster?
<lounge> somerville32, no answer on the kiosk thing then...?
<somerville32> lounge, patience :P
<cables_malo> i have a crappy pIII 450 with a 128k cache
<cables_malo> ATI rage mobility crapola card
<megamaced> I am running Xubuntu on a P2 333MHz  :P
<lounge> Oh! sorry.
<somerville32> lounge, http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session#xfsm-kiosk-mode
<somerville32> :)
<lounge> <-- stands corrected
<cables_malo> i used to use blackbox
<cables_malo> would that be hard to install and make my defualt session?
<cables_malo> or will i not get much more performance
<Toran> I would recommend fluxbox, it's like blackbox but with a few improvements
<megamaced>  probably involves 'sudo aptitude install blackbox'
<Toran> and it's easy to install
<cables_malo> i mean, its doing what i want
<cables_malo> its just that when i move windows and stuff...
<cables_malo> i donno
<cables_malo> i could get a faster computer i guess
<cables_malo> i just installed LAMP
<cables_malo> and pearl
<cables_malo> ;)
<X704> so it xubuntu comes with a 386 generic kernel, then why does it crash (freeze solid) sometime before I can go to the installer app once booted from the CD?
<X704> hardware incompatability?
<somerville32> X704: Have you tried the Alternative CD?
<lounge> Hhhmmmmm... this looks pretty much like it, somerville32. difficult (for me) to get to grips with the ominousness of the task, but looks not too bad!!! - cheers.
<somerville32> :)
<Cozomo> HAI GUYS. I have a problem. With my sound. I have sound, but I can't adjust the master volume. well I can, but it has no effect on the volume. anyone know how to fix
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Open volume control and try adjusting PCM instead.
<Cozomo> PuMpErNiCkLe: what is the name of the application you speak of?
<H264> X704 should be timing out any time soon, the last thing I said was
<H264> Hardware incompatibility
<H264> what did I miss?
<Cozomo> be right back
<H264> did I miss any useful information?
<H264> (I can't get high speed internet where I live because I live out in the middle of nowhere)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cozomo: xfce4-mixer, but you can launch it from the right-click menu on the volume control applet.
<Cozomo> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks, the side seemed to be the problem. is that normal?
<Powha> Is the pack xubuntu-desktop only the xcfe? I don't want i.e gimp or open office.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, it's a meta-package that depends on all the Xubuntu desktop applications.
<nixternal> wc
<Powha> PuMpErNiCkLe didn't quite understand. I have just done an complete pure installation of ubuntu with no desktop, so how do I add only xfce?
<H264> does anybody know if ZFS is working towards being in ubuntu/xubuntu?
<somerville32> What is ZFS?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> H264: Eventually, but not anytime soon.  If you need ZFS with an Ubuntu-like environment, you should look at Nexenta.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> somerville32: It's a new filesystem from Sun with basically any feature you could possibly want.
<somerville32> Cool
<H264> I don't need ZFS
<H264> but it would be really really nice to have it
<H264> is anybody working on it? or is it on a back burner?
<somerville32> It isn't even on a burner yet
<H264> ok, just wondering
<H264> looking at the specs of ZFS makes me want it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's not something the Ubuntu devs would be working on, really.  It's a kernel project.
<H264> ok
<H264> is it scheduled to be on a back burner sometime in the future?
<H264> (ZFS that is)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I imagine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ubuntu will get it once it's in the Linux kernel, unless it presents packaging or implementation problems.
<H264> Sorry, I just can not get over the specs of ZFS
<H264> what do you mean "in the kernel"?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The linux kernel isn't maintained by Ubuntu.  Once the kernel has a ZFS driver, then Ubuntu will be able to distribute one.  Until there's ZFS support there, there won't be ZFS support here.
<H264> ohhh
<H264> hmm
<H264> so who does kernel work?
<somerville32> Kernel Developers ;] 
<somerville32> See the OSDL
<H264> *almost forgot that most other OS's are based on UNIX kernel
<H264> *or are built on the UNIX kernel
<H264> doesn't Apple provide updates to the UNIX kernel?
<somerville32> We use the Linux kernel
<somerville32> Not the UNIX kernel
<H264> hmm
<H264> I did not know there was a difference
<crimsun> there isn't; it's all FUD. In 7.04 we'll be using the somerville32 kernel.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> By 7.10, we hope to upgrade again; we'll use the developmental somerville33 kernel.
<crimsun> ah, such anticipation!
<H264> hmm
<somerville32> hehe
<H264> there must be something big in open source wold that I am missing
<H264> *world
<cellofellow> I just reconfigured my X server, trying to get Planet Penguin Racer working, but I need to disable the Compositing/AIGLX extension in the X server. How do I do this? I've forgotten.
<cellofellow> never mind, found it
<cellofellow> backups
<H264> because I thought Apple's OS X, ubuntu, and basically all other open source OS's had the same kernel
<cellofellow> no. OS X has a FreeBSD-based kernal called Darwin.
<cellofellow> Debian has a numerous amount of kernels. Linux is the most popular. Ubuntu is based off of debian but only uses Linux.
<crimsun> [well, no. It (the kernel) is actually based on Mach. The userspace is based on BSD.] 
<cellofellow> oh, yeah, my bad
<crimsun> Apple's stubbornly remaining with that Mach base when they could be using somerville32.
<cellofellow> Well, not really the userspace. The Aqua interface. Most OS X users don't use the system level utils or the shell.
<cellofellow> guess it depends on what is userspace
<somerville32> cellofellow, You misunderstand what userspace means
<H264> be careful, I am talking to you guys on an iMac...
<cellofellow> I now remember it meens stuff that isn't the kernel basically.
<H264> lol
<cellofellow> So? we see plenty of iBooks and iMacs in here, just running Xubuntu is all.
<cellofellow> is there a way to get SDL to work in a console framebuffer?
<cellofellow> crimsun: what's up with Mach? I know that GNU HURD is based off of it too.
<crimsun> cellofellow: I can't say, really. I don't follow it.
<cellofellow> I do like Linux though. Never tried a BSD kernel.
<cellofellow> ok
<H264> but I thought that most all UNIX and Linux OS's could run the same programs with only minor differences in windowing API's///
<somerville32> They attempt to maintain compatibility with each other
<cellofellow> you CAN run some programs written for the Linux kernel on Solaris, but that's cause they are similar, not the same.
<H264> now how about compiled command line programs?
<crimsun> now the somerville33 kernel will resolve all that ABI mess.
<crimsun> it will be quite the day!
<somerville32> lol
<cellofellow> H264: machine code runs on the processor, and only accesses the kernel for accessing things that would be too cumbersom to do in the program. Before opperating systems, whole programs controlled everything from the hardware to the actuall program logic.
<cellofellow> So, you could create something that ran OS-less.
<cellofellow> for a specific CPU architecture
<H264> hmm
<cellofellow> H264: so, if you have a Linux i386 program, and try to run it on Darwin PPC, it won't work.
<cellofellow> different processors
<cellofellow> and kernels
<mocoloco> will all the info in the ubuntu books apply to xubuntu?
<H264> I realize the difference in processors, because it needs to be compiled in a different way
<cellofellow> except stuff specific to Gnome.
<somerville32> H264, Research ABI
<mocoloco> right..
<cellofellow> H264: PPC is a short-instruction processor, while Intel is a long instruction processor. The compiler has to generate fundementally different machine code.
<cellofellow> H264: if you were to try to run Linux PPC on Darwin PPC it might work, or Linux Intel on Darwin Intel.
<cellofellow> But it would have to be a very low-level program that did almost everything itself.
<alice> does the xubuntu desktop use ver 4.4?
<cellofellow> I think
<mocoloco> I am trying to decide which one to go with..  I just want to isntall it on  a pc that will store all my media on the network
<H264> so which is better? PCC or Intel?
<cellofellow> alice: edgy and dapper have pre-release versions
<crimsun> alice: feisty does.
<alice> but not the 4.4stable?
<alice> I would just rather install it via apt-get than their installers
<crimsun> dapper and edgy do not have 4.4 stable.
<crimsun> which, well, make sense because they were released before 4.4 was.
<cellofellow> H264: that's a huge debate goes back to the eighties. Apple recently switched from the IBM 915 PPC to the Intel CoreDuo and Core2Duo chips cause they were both better and cheaper. But historically PPC has been better.
<H264> what do you think?
<cellofellow> haven't used PPC since like 1998 or so, so I have no comparison.
<cellofellow> And I'm running on Intel about that old.
<cellofellow> The Mac was older than that. Before the G-series PPC chips. A Motorola.
<H264> is it because PCC is maybe easier to make a compiler for?
<cellofellow> The idea is short instructions are harder to compile but faster to execute
<somerville32> This is starting to get -offtopic :)
<cellofellow> oh, ok
<H264> I am just trying to figure things out...
<H264> heh
<cellofellow> I have a real question. How to I use SDL in the Linux Console Framebuffer with GPM for mouse (if needed)
<cellofellow> I got MPlayer and fbi working. I want to try games in the console
<Commander-Crowe> yikes
<cellofellow> yikes?
<Commander-Crowe> disable gpm and let X control the mouse
<H264> so if I write a command line program in C++ that calculates prime numbers, can I run that program on all other linux/UNIX OS's as long as it is on the same architecture?
<cellofellow> not the GPM I'm worried about. the SDL rendering.
<cellofellow> maybe. try it
<H264> heh, I don't have enough HD space for other OS's
<cellofellow> they have different stdio.h's I think
<cellofellow> I think there are mini-bsd's like DSL
<Commander-Crowe> H264, if it written in C/C++ the chances of it working on more then one system type is extrememly high
<Commander-Crowe> I'm gotten a calculator program to work over 4 arch's and in both *nix and Windows
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: he wants to compile it in linux and run in mac, without cross-compiling
<cellofellow> oh
<H264> why would it not work?
<cellofellow> dunno. I didn't think UNIX kernels were that much the same
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow, it should work just fine if he does it right
<cellofellow> ok
<Commander-Crowe> source packages can be used over BSD, Linux, and any other *nix types
<cellofellow> The whole point of framebuffer SDL here is speed. My computer isn't happy with X and ppracer.
<H264> oh, not that I want to, I was just using that as an example so I can sort out the misconceptions that I have about open source OS's
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: yeah, but they get compiled for there specific kernels.
<cellofellow> there are different kernels, just like different shells and desktops and editors.
<Commander-Crowe> I know
<cellofellow> not you, H264
<H264> heh, ok
<Commander-Crowe> as long as its source, its platform and kernel independent
<cellofellow> he though OS X and BSD had a Linux kernel.
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> hehe
<Commander-Crowe> BSD has a BSD kernel
<Commander-Crowe> OSX uses a kernel from a BSD take off called Darwin
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: not really. ever try to build something that had missing header files or other libs?
<Commander-Crowe> they're all very simular
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow, yes, pain in the butt
<H264> so how many different kernels are there? and how do I know the difference between them?
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: that meens that they AREN'T platform independant. Those missing libs are part of the platform.
<Commander-Crowe> I'm just saying, I come across quite a few source programs that have ran fine no matter what system or arch, unless it was windows
<cellofellow> H264: SCO "owns" the original UNIX kernel. BSD is an open source branch of that. Linux is a clone of the real UNIX.
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow, those libs have nothing to do with the kernel or platform, those are dep that the program needs
<Commander-Crowe> headers on the other hand
<H264> as you can see I know little about open source OS's... that's why I am here
<Commander-Crowe> basicly though the newer version of the BSD kernel have linux headers built in
<Commander-Crowe> which enables just about any linux program to run in BSD
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: well, I know some GTK and QT apps that don't care what kernel is under them, the care what version of the GUI toolkit is under them. So there platform is the toolkit. The toolkit is libs. The dependant libs are the platform,
<cellofellow> Those apps run on Windows too.
<H264> is there somebody that tries to keep command line programs cross compatible with their kernel?
<cellofellow> most of my apps use the python platform.
<Commander-Crowe> cellofellow, makes sense
<H264> so there is only like 4-5 different kernels around? or am I missing something big?
<rimmington> does anyone have any tips for partitioning?
<H264> back up HD
<rimmington> as in, should i put /usr & /var on separate partitions or just stick everything on 1 partition?
<irvin> bye guys
<bluefoxicy> has anyone tried installing herd 2 in qemu
<bluefoxicy> it's been unpacking packages from the alt CD for like 2 days
<somerville32> bluefoxicy, It most likely froze
<Commander-Crowe> yeah I heard of some problems like that bluefoxicy
<H264> "An IDC survey of 1000 IT professionals found UNIX to be superior to Linux in multi-processing, integration, security, and skills availability." from www.sco.com/products/openserver6/
<bluefoxicy> somerville32:  no, it's moving, just very slowly.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Crazy
<bluefoxicy> somerville32:  like it takes 2 minutes to get the list of partition types up when editing a partition in text mode.
<bluefoxicy> took it 30 minutes to start the partition editor  o.o
<bluefoxicy> I installed Edgy in like an hour.
<somerville32> bluefoxicy, Interesting.
<bluefoxicy> Commander-Crowe:  mmn vo.ov
<somerville32> bluefoxicy, Try restarting.
<somerville32> Anyhow, I gotta go
<bluefoxicy> tried twice
<bluefoxicy> also the desktop CD doesn't work, it crashes when entering the partitioner
<bluefoxicy> haven't tried on real hardware.
<somerville32> System stats?
<H264> ttyl somerville32
<bluefoxicy> big enough to run dapper or edgy comfortably :>
<Commander-Crowe> its like 16 MB ram
<bluefoxicy> athlon 64 1.8GHz with 1G of RAM
<Commander-Crowe> 50 MHz CPU
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<H264> lol
<bluefoxicy> things in qemu should be kind of slow
<bluefoxicy> this is reminding me of bochs
<H264> what is solaris based on?
<Commander-Crowe> download and use VMplayer
<Commander-Crowe> its easier to install
<somerville32> Well, I gotta go
* somerville32 waves.
<Commander-Crowe> bye
<H264> ttyl
<adamwest> i'm using windows now lol
<somerville32> adamwest, Why?
<H264> oooo
<H264> kick him
<adamwest> i got tired of all the problems that "only happen to me" ^_^
<H264> lol, j/k
<adamwest> so i'm waiting until i have the money to buy a new comp
<adamwest> then i'll install both.
<somerville32> adamwest, What problems were they again?
<adamwest> lol
<adamwest> plenty
<somerville32> And you should have filed bugs.
<adamwest> no they were problems that people just didnt knew where do they come from
<somerville32> Such as?
<adamwest> like when i installed xubuntu it uninstalled kubuntu without asking me
<somerville32> Oh, right - that
<adamwest> and after that i couldn't log out of gnome or xubuntu, only from kubuntu
<adamwest> but oh no, xubuntu uninstalled that :D
<somerville32> adamwest, Did you try just reinstalling from scratch?
<adamwest> yup
<adamwest> four times in total ^_^
<adamwest> just got tired of that, you know? i liked linux but my comp is against me
<somerville32> If it is reproducible, then you should file a bug
<adamwest> i didn't know what the problem was.
<somerville32> Most people don't
<somerville32> or they'd fix it
<somerville32> :)
<adamwest> well, except for the xubuntu uninstalling kubuntu, but i didn't know why that was happening
<adamwest> say do you program in java?
<H264> I do
<H264> (kinda)
<adamwest> why kinda?
<H264> because I only program when I feel like it
<adamwest> oh lol
<adamwest> anywayz
<adamwest> waht ide do you use?
<H264> not because I have anything interesting to so
<H264> *do
<H264> I like netbeans
<H264> but then again I have not tried anything else
<adamwest> well sure, but for an old comp? :P not -that- old but old
<adamwest> 1300mhz 512ram
<adamwest> netbeans is heavy, no?
<H264> oh
<cellofellow> Eclipse is interesting
<H264> I used netbeans on my AMD athlon 2400
<H264> 1.2 GH
<H264> and 512 MB ram
<somerville32> adamwest, Yes.
<somerville32> adamwest, Yes, I program in Java. :)
<H264> *1.2 GZ
<adamwest> somerville32 oh ok :P what program are you using then
<somerville32> I use gedit
<adamwest> walla?
<somerville32> What does "walla" mean?
<adamwest> oops lol
<adamwest> i'm talking with my friends in english so we use hebrew terms in english so i forget sometimes :P
<adamwest> "walla" means a lot of things :) ummm
* somerville32 is going to bed now. :)
<H264> some ppl call me walla
<somerville32> adamwest, And good luck
<H264> walter, walla
<H264> close
<H264> lol
<adamwest> don't you wanna hear what walla means? :P
<somerville32> @now atlantic
<Ubugtu> Current time in Canada/Atlantic: January 28 2007, 00:10:58
<somerville32> I have to work in the morning.
<H264> tomorrow is SUNDAY
<adamwest> lol i'ts 6.11AM over here ^_^
<somerville32> H264, I know that.
<adamwest> btw, "walla?" = really? cool.   || "walla." as an answer to "walla?" means "yup."
<H264> heh, ok... I just think sunday and work don't go together too well... at least with me
<adamwest> ^_^
<H264> hmm, learn something new every day
<somerville32> Oh, and everyone make sure to subscribe to the new mailing list! :)
<adamwest> :P
<somerville32> http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<adamwest> what mailing list
<adamwest> i'll check that
<somerville32> :)
<adamwest> anyone here familiar with mIRC?
<somerville32> ...
<DarthLappy> Eww.
<somerville32> Gross.
* DarthLappy returns to lurking the IRCz
<adamwest> lol
<adamwest> i dont know what to use under windows ^^
<somerville32> adamwest, Try xchat
<DarthLappy> Xchat? irssi? KVIrc?
<H264> so how many different kernels are there? what OS's are they used in? how much do the kernels differ? eventually can they differ so much that compatability between the kernels is nonexistent?  what is anything  keeping the kernels similar (if anything)?
<adamwest> i saw xchat in ubuntu... kinda weird, no?
<somerville32> adamwest, no
<DarthLappy> "Weird"?
<adamwest> dunno, i though konversation was better and kinda left xchat there
<somerville32> Gah
* somerville32 is going to bed.
* somerville32 waves.
* adamwest waves back
<H264> ttyl
<cellofellow> bug #42478
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42478 in ppracer "ppracer aborts after intro screen" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42478
<cellofellow> grrr
<adamwest> so you say there's xchat for windows
<adamwest> ?
<adamwest> !xcha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamwest> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<adamwest> .. that didn't help much
<H264> does anybody know the answers to my questions?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> H264: 1) Way more than can be easily counted. 2) See 1. 3) As much as possible, and as little as possible, in various cases. 4) Yes. 5) Developer priorities.
<adamwest> what questions
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For non-xubuntu support questions, you should go to the offtopic channels.
<adamwest> i'm off, guys
<H264> sigh, ok
<H264> adam, you were looking at java stuff?
<adamwest> was looking for a good ide...
<H264> do you have a good book?
<adamwest> long time since i last coded stuff :P
<cellofellow> Eclipse
<cellofellow> for Java
<adamwest> i need something NOT heavy
<H264> ok
<adamwest> :P
<H264> my
<cellofellow> SciTE and a terminal
<adamwest> i'll just use jcreator or smtng
<adamwest> well, good night everyone
* adamwest walks away towards the sunset
<H264> hmm
<DarthLappy> cellofellow: vim and a terminal!
<cellofellow> I can't figure out vim. all I know is how to do :wq
<DarthLappy> :( It's very nice once you're used to it.
<cellofellow> I'm sure it is.
<cellofellow> I just haven
<cellofellow> t the time
<DarthLappy> There's no time needed :(
<cellofellow> there's a lot of commands. but, I suppose I should learn
<DarthLappy> There's always :help
<cellofellow> that's huge
<DarthLappy> Pretty much.
<cellofellow> well, I do use vim instead of nano usually when I'm editting in the console/a terminal
<DarthLappy> \o/
<cellofellow> I keep trying to find new things to do in the console. now that the framebuffer works I can watch dvd's with mplayer in it. All it took to get the framebuffer working was the vga kernel option but took me forever to figure that out.
<DarthLappy> I've never tried framebuffer, I must say.
<cellofellow> it's pretty neat.
<DarthLappy> :)
<cellofellow> X is better graphics, but if you really like CLI...
<DarthLappy> Yeah.
<cellofellow> now, if only I can get lynx or links to call fbi when I select an image.
<DarthLappy> Heh.
<cellofellow> it's nice to have the framebuffer working anyways, just to have more lines and rows of text in the console.
<DarthLappy> That's always nice.
<DarthLappy> The console looks absolutely horrible here.
<cellofellow> looks nice here with the framebuffer working
<DarthLappy> The Gentoo install CD has a really nice framebuffer by default :p
<cellofellow> even DSL and knoppix you can set the framebuffer settings at boot. I could not figure out why ubuntu's console looked so ugly.
<DarthLappy> DSL <3 :D
<cellofellow> only thing is I don't see that cute penguin at boot time. Maybe it's cause I get to see that cute mouse instead.
<DarthLappy> The mouse?
<cellofellow> the usplash screen. The Xubuntu logo has a mouse.
<DarthLappy> Ah, the usplash mouse.
<DarthLappy> That doesn't look like it's at the right resolution.
<cellofellow> probably cause you haven't set your vga mode
<cellofellow> looks much better with the framebuffer working
<DarthLappy> Aha.
<DarthLappy> What are the modes, and how do I set them? :)
<cellofellow> well, I had to google around. The modes are in hex but can be used in decimal for some
<cellofellow> mine is 792, which is 1024x768. so, the grub line says kernel blah blah vga=792
<DarthLappy> Well I'm at that too.
<cellofellow> the hex code for that is 0x318
<n00b> I can't seem to get my new install to talk to my router
<cellofellow> talk? as in dhcp or something?
<n00b> sure
<cellofellow> no IP address?
<n00b> cellofellow: i cant get it to see my router with dhcp or static
<cellofellow> huh
<n00b> is there some basic setting i'm missing? I had to turn my networking on
<DarthLappy> cellofellow: Is there anything that needs to be done after menu.lst is edited?
<cellofellow> DarthLappy: reboot is all.
<DarthLappy> D:
<DarthLappy> Well, I guess I'll go 'n' reboot then.
<n00b> any ideas on getting internet?
<n00b> i finally go a pcmcia card lappy can see, now i cant get to my router
<n00b> test
<n00b> Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<DarthLappy> Well, it didn't seem to work from the menu.lst, but it did work when I added them in GRUB itself.
<n00b>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<DarthLappy> Aha, I needed to run update-grub
<n00b>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<bad_cables-> how do i turn off the screensaver?
<bad_cables-> its way too much software for this thing to handle
<bad_cables-> anyone up?
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<bad_cables-> bad cables every time
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<bad_cables-> what is the app that is causing this nasty screen saver?
<bad_cables-> xubuntu just installed
<bad_cables-> its nice... but the screensaver is too much CPU for this old beast
<n00b_> bad_cables-: applications-->settings --> settings manager --> screensaver
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<ilya_yakubovich> hey, how do I make an up run whenever I log in?
<bad_cables-> thanks
<Jester45> menu > settings > autostarted apps
<ilya_yakubovich> Jester45: thanks a lot ^_^
<linux_> anyone know how to fix my SSH X11 / GUI auth error?
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<fxr> ?
<linux_> is summerville32 in here?
<DarthLappy> Nope.
<linux_> ok, i'll check bk later
<fxr> sorry to b sooo annoying whats autojoin for a room >
<fxr> in IRC
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<linux_> n00b_, i have same trouble
<linux_> i can't use wired with my lappy via wired
<linux_> same router too
<linux_> its a 6.10 problem, worked fine with 6.06 i think
<H264> does anybody have any thoughts on solaris compared to ubuntu or xubuntu?
<linux_> java should run faster on solaris? thats a plus, no debian or apt-get though
<n00b_> linux_: really?
<n00b_> linux_: any suggestions besides rolling to 6.06?
<n00b_> linux_: can you use wireless?
<linux_> still haven't solved it, so i gave up and used wireless
<linux_> yes
<linux_> actually n00b_, i am having trouble accessing my router
<linux_> i can't access it via http(s)://192.168.1.1
<linux_> im not messing with it though, since its working
<n00b_> linux_: crap
<n00b_> ok
<linux_> maybe we have the same problem?
<n00b_> maybe
<n00b_> i've got 2 xp boxes that are using it fine
<linux_> i have one xubuntu box that is using it fine, its 6.06 xubutnu
<linux_> i have another lappy running edgy 6.10, thats only working via wireless with it
<linux_> that lappy doesn't work with ethernet to that router for some odd reason
<n00b_> hmm, this is a ghetto lappy, 64mb ram
<n00b_> had to find a 16bit eth card
<n00b_> and now it doesnt work
<linux_> it shouldn't matter, it should still work
<linux_> oh
<linux_> yeah, 16 bits aren't the most stable with linux
<n00b_> now , as in, 3rd crad and still no joy
<linux_> i had to switch ethernet cards with mine to get it to work
<n00b_> s/crad/card
<linux_> luckily i had another one sitting around
<n00b_> linux_: how do you set up a generic usb wireless?
<n00b_> as in, how do i get to the settings
<linux_> USB wireless ahhhhhh
<linux_> very unstable with linux if its an older wireless via usb
<n00b_> i dont have any pcmcias laying around
<linux_> which i am assuming it is since u said it was a crappy lappy
<linux_> i would recommend getting a $12 linux compatible wireless via pcmcia
<n00b_> the wireless usb is just some crap ive had laying around for a year or 2
<linux_> yeah, figured that, since the laptop was old
<n00b_> didnt come with lappy
<n00b_> it found wlan0
<linux_> thats a good sign
<linux_> that means it knows the USB is a network device
<linux_> sorry, don't know how to setup the drivers for it on xubuntu
<linux_> only on knoppix, and i think the two ways are quite different
<n00b_> hmm, any generic wireless settings?
<n00b_> i'm willing to unsecure everything (temporarily) if it'll work
<linux_> you can try a static setting of 192.168.1.2
<linux_> submask 255.255.0.0
<linux_> router ip 192.168.1.1
<linux_> router ip should = dns ip
<linux_> maybe try that
<linux_> then move to 192.168.1.3 if you know 192.168.1.2 is in use
<shenmue> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<shenmue> i installed xfce 4.4 using gui installer
<maxamillion> yeah, how'd that go?
<shenmue> and install xfce to $HOME/local. how can i use xfce 4.4 now?
<shenmue> maxamillion: i'm compiling thunar now
<maxamillion> shenmue: you should have installed it to /usr/bin and you wouldn't have to do anything, it would just use the new version (in theory)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: bad idea
<shenmue> maxamillion: i don't want to mess up xubuntu
<TheSheep> shenmue: add ~/local/lib/ to your LDPATH and create a new lanucher in /usr/share/xsessions/ with absolute path to xfce4-session in it (copy the original launcher)
<shenmue> TheSheep: then how can I use the new compiled version?
<shenmue> TheSheep: thanks, do i have to modify startxfce4 file?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: why is that a bad idea?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: wouldn't it just overwrite what's there?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: overwriting files installed from packages is generally no good
<TheSheep> shenmue: you will have an new option to choose from on login in 'sessions'
<shenmue> TheSheep: oh, i c, thanks
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ah .. yeah, i didn't take into account that whole "this is from a package" thing ... :/
<TheSheep> shenmue: ah, also add ~/local/bin to the beginning of your PATH
<TheSheep> maxamillion: then you try to uninstall or pgrade the package, and it breaks your files
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yeah, makes sense
<shenmue> TheSheep: ok, i'll give it a try later
<TheSheep> that's where RPM is better -- it has checksums of files and won't touch files that changed
<maxamillion> TheSheep: would aptitude perform a check for something like that?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: of course not -- it doesn't have anything to compare with
<TheSheep> maxamillion: .deb files are too simple
<TheSheep> maxamillion: for that
<maxamillion> TheSheep: hrmmm :(
* maxamillion is now sad
<TheSheep> it can, however, have some files marked as 'config' files, then it will ask you whether you want to delete the old file and use the new, or leave the old one.
<TheSheep> rpm, on the other hand, can use a diff to merge bth config files
<TheSheep> maxamillion: both have their advantages
<maxamillion> fair enough
<KorN[CM] > are there any dmraid gurus out there??? I'm having LOADS of trouble installing it
<maxamillion> dmraid?
<ar3ac> someone can tell me how can i set the kernel messages log level
<ar3ac> at boot time i have too much messages
<TheSheep> ar3ac: try adding 'quiet' to the options
<ar3ac> ok
<ar3ac> now i try
<phlasphy> hey all
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me adding deb-source for feisty (Im using edgy but need to get newer dmraid)
<shenmue> TheSheep: hi
<Majic> hello. :)
<shenmue> TheSheep: i just login to xfce4.4 which i have compiled hours ago, but which i run "Terminal"
<shenmue> it still run xfce4-terminal which is the old version
<shenmue> Majic: ;)
<TheSheep> shenmue: put ~/local/bin at the beginning of your PATH
<Majic> :p
<shenmue> yes, i did that
<TheSheep> shenmue: what do you get when you type 'which Terminal' ?
<Majic> I have a problem with ndiswrapper. If anyone's free..
<shenmue> $HOME/local/bin/Termianl
<shenmue> Terminal
<gabkdlly> Majic: I can't promise that I can help, but I am successfully running ndiswrapper. So, please tell us about your problem :)
<shenmue> in mlterm, i run "Terminal", then it show the new version, weird
<Majic> I get this error everytime I try to do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper":  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Majic> I must have something misconfigured...
<TheSheep> shenmue: maybe you have the full path specified somewhere?
<shenmue> and i want to know whether "xfce4-4.4.0-installer.run" include "Thunar-0.8.0-installer.run" or not?
<ar3ac> someone can tell me where can i get xfce 4.4 debs for xubuntu 6.10 ?
<gabkdlly> Majic: did you run "ndiswrapper -l" to make sure that driver and hardware are both present and OK?
<shenmue> TheSheep: don't know :(
<Majic> Yep, both are present. ;)
<Majic> And I did the ndiswrapper -m thing too.
<AK-87> seems that i joined at the right time, having wireless problems too
<gabkdlly> Majic: maybe you have seen this aready? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gabkdlly> I am not sure what the deal is, but it says that if you are using Edgy, you should be using ndiswrapper-1.8
<gabkdlly> see point 3, install Necessary Software
<shenmue> TheSheep: the thing is: if i run new version successfully, then i use xfrun4 -> Termianl, it runs a new version
<Majic> *goes to check link*
<Majic> That page isn't loading for me... 0.o
<AK-87> seems like i've got the wrong driver, it says driver present, but not hardware present >.<
<TheSheep> shenmue: and what do you do when you get the old version?
<shenmue> TheSheep: like i run "Terminal" form xfce menu or run "Terminal" using xfrun4
<Majic> yay!
<Majic> I figured it out. ;)
<Majic> You were right, gabkdlly.
<Majic> I was using 1.1 of ndiswrapper.  On edgy you must use 1.8.
<gabkdlly> Neat! :)
<Majic> I would really like to know where 1.2 through 1.7 went though... T.T
<Majic> AK-87:  I used this site to find the right driver.  It's the ndiswrapper wiki:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<AK-87> yeah, there is a link to my driver, but its dead
<Majic> That stinks...umm...
<AK-87> i hate wireless cards >.<
<Majic> I hate ethernet. :D
<AK-87> <3 wires
<Majic> <3 radio waves
<Majic> lawl
<AK-87> how do i uninstall a ndiswrapper driver?
<gabkdlly> AK-87: if you are sure you have the right driver, you can sometimes "trick" ndiswrapper into using them by renaming the files in /etc/ndiswrapper . Sorry that I can't tell you what you would need to change them to, unless you have the same device that I have :)
<AK-87> I've got a Belkin F5D7000 piece of shit
<AK-87> but i dont think i've got the right driver
<gabkdlly> renaming the *.conf files, I mean
<gabkdlly> ok
<AK-87> ndiswrapper -l says
<AK-87> Installed drivers:
<AK-87> bcmwl5a         driver installed
<gabkdlly> AK-87: to remove, use "ndiswrapper -e <driver>"
<gabkdlly> also, are you using Edgy? ndiswrapper-1.8?
<AK-87> yup
<gabkdlly> the newer version has a better man page
<gabkdlly> I think you can also just remove the directory in /etc/ndiswrapper, but I am not sure. Can anyone back me up on that?
<gabkdlly> I guess you would then be using the command "ndiswrapper-1.8 -e bcmwl5a"
<gabkdlly> to remove the driver, I mean
<AK-87> yeah, removing worked perfectly
<AK-87> now i've got an invalid driver >.<
<AK-87> lets try the cd that came with it
<gabkdlly> good idea. browse around and look for .inf and .sys files
<gabkdlly> or, mount the cd and do "find /media/cdrom | grep inf"
<AK-87> k, inf files
<AK-87> but first i gotta find the cd >.<
<KorN[CM] > are there any dmraid gurus out there??? I'm having LOADS of trouble with it ):
<AK-87> ugh, nothing seems to work >.<
<AK-87> Damn wireless cards!
<Majic> I"m guessing you didn't find the right card driver. :p
<AK-87> none of the available drivers work :(
<fijam> AK-87: what's your card?
<AK-87> Belkin F5D7000
<fijam> AK-87: have you tried to follow this (http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Belkin_F5D7000_USA_Wireless_Card_in_Linux_Complete_Guide) guide?
<AK-87> fijam: Yes, and it says driver present, but it doesnt say hardware present
<fijam> I can't help you I'm afraid
<AK-87> thansk for the effort anyway
<bluefoxicy> xfapplet ^o.o^
<slow-motion> hallo
<fijam> hello
<LordGamer> anyone know of a WinRar Alternative I know there is Winrar but it is command line only
<fijam> command line is good
<LordGamer> I agree it is good but I am still fighting thse GUI of Windows hangover :P
<TheSheep> LordGamer: xarchiver
<LordGamer> ty TheSheep
<bluefoxicy> yay
<bluefoxicy> I got XFCE4 with Deskbar :D
<bluefoxicy> stupid thing asks for the cd
* bluefoxicy bans CD
<LordGamer> how do I go about installing codecs? is there a .deb out there already or would I have to compile?
<fijam> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> LordGamer: you can't compile most of them -- they are closed source
<vai_ro> you could try automatix
<LordGamer> ah ok
<bluefoxicy> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/9831/screenshotxubuntuxs0.png   ^_^
<LordGamer> ah ha automatix :D
<vai_ro> lol
<vai_ro> automatix is by far the easyest way to install codecs
<bluefoxicy> easyubuntu
<LordGamer> hehe
<bluefoxicy> automatix is the fastest way to install uninstallable crap.
<bluefoxicy> the guy who wrote it believes a package manager's job is to install software; if you want to remove it, you need to rm and tweak config files
<rikai> bluefoxicy, i've not had a problem with uninstalling stuff.
<rikai> eh
<LordGamer> To install Linux on a dual boot can Linux go on after XP or does Linux have to go first?
<apokryphos> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apokryphos> LordGamer: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<grazie> LordGamer: Best to do XP first
<LordGamer> ok good cause thats the way it will be
<megamaced> I need some help, I've lost my swap space!
<Commander-Crowe> ah oh
<megamaced> I used the hibernate feature in Xubuntu and it's corrupted my swap
<megamaced> Then I used gparted and reformated the swap
<Commander-Crowe> ah oh
<megamaced> but sudo mount -a doesn't do anything
<Commander-Crowe> no, what just happened was it saved the swap to HDD
<megamaced> I need to be careful how many programs I have open right now :-)
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Commander-Crowe> look at the fstab
<megamaced> That went OK
<Commander-Crowe> post what you see in there
<megamaced> But when I rebooted I got an error
<megamaced> Something about 'failed to read signature'
<Commander-Crowe> what was it?
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> I think you formatted it to the wrong type
<megamaced> No, that was before I reformatted it
<megamaced> That was my initial reboot after I hibernated
<megamaced> So I opened Gparted and it said the partition was corrupt
<megamaced> so I decided to reformat the swap
<Commander-Crowe> oooh
<Commander-Crowe> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Commander-Crowe> eh screw you ubotu
<megamaced> My swap line in FSTAB says: UUID=5b89c5e7-e6e4-4156-8032-76b71c3cea1e none swap sw 0 0
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<megamaced> I am running Edgy
<megamaced> I've also tried replacing the UUID with /dev/hda1
<Commander-Crowe> none of the smart guys are here atm
<megamaced> but that didn't work
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> that wouldn't work
<megamaced> So what I'd like to know is how do I 're-register' the swap space with the system?
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun, you thee?
<megamaced> Also, it's there an error log I can look at for more specific diagnoses?
<megamaced> I've looked in /var/cache/messages but can't find anything
<Commander-Crowe> look in /var/logs
<grazie> megamaced: can you paste the 'p' output of 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdx' where x=a,b whatever
<megamaced> will do
<grazie> k
<megamaced> > Disk /dev/hda: 6495 MB, 6495068160 bytes
<megamaced> > 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 839 cylinders
<megamaced> > Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<megamaced> >    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<megamaced> > /dev/hda1               1          33      249448+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<megamaced> > /dev/hda2   *          34         839     6093360   83  Linux
<megamaced> any clues, grazie?
<megamaced> it looks fine to me
<Commander-Crowe> the swap is first?
<megamaced> yes
<grazie> megamaced: so you originally had just a swap partition and a / partition?
<megamaced> grazie: that's correct
<grazie> megamaced: you said you formatted the swap...would did you do exactly?
<grazie> s/would/what/
<megamaced> grazie: I used Gparted
<grazie> and...
<megamaced> grazie: Gparted said the swap was unreadable, so I right clicked the swap and choose 'Format > Linux-swap'
<megamaced> grazie: The reformat was successful
<Commander-Crowe> normally swap isn't readable
<megamaced> grazie: The hibernation feature in Xubuntu corrupted my swap
<megamaced> Commander-Crowe: Gparted would still detect it as a 'Linux-swap' though
<megamaced> Commander-Crowe: Instead it just said 'Corrupt / unreadable'
<Commander-Crowe> oh and it didn't?
<Commander-Crowe>  / doesn't = swap
<megamaced> Okay, well lets assume that we've just bought a new hard drive and we are going to use it as swap, what steps would you take to set it up?
<grazie> megamaced: you used gparted from the live cd?
<megamaced> grazie: no, my desktop still boots!
<megamaced> grazie: i've got about 256MB physical ram
<Commander-Crowe> ooo
<grazie> megamaced: you mustn't use gparted on the booted OS!
<megamaced> grazie: yes, but there was a padlock on the / partition. However there was no padlock on the corrupted swap
<megamaced> grazie: I guess that means the swap wasn't in use?
<grazie> megamaced: I'd suggest very carefully remaking the swap partition from the live cd
<megamaced> > david@gs6000:~$ cat /proc/meminfo
<megamaced> > MemTotal:       256156 kB
<Commander-Crowe> make sure its the exact same size and FS type
<megamaced> > MemFree:         26676 kB
<megamaced> > Buffers:          8544 kB
<megamaced> > Cached:         140884 kB
<megamaced> > SwapCached:          0 kB
<megamaced> > Active:         115280 kB
<megamaced> > Inactive:        95676 kB
<megamaced> > HighTotal:           0 kB
<megamaced> > HighFree:            0 kB
<megamaced> > LowTotal:       256156 kB
<megamaced> > LowFree:         26676 kB
<megamaced> > SwapTotal:           0 kB
* mode/#xubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<megamaced> > SwapFree:            0 kB
* megamaced was kicked off #xubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<grazie> apokryphos: how long will megamaced be off for?
<apokryphos> until he rejoins
<Commander-Crowe> he isn't banned
<apokryphos> !paste | megamaced
<ubotu> megamaced: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<megamaced> Okay, I'll bare that in mind. I am a newb to iRC you know! :-)
<apokryphos> no worries
<megamaced> Okay, so I should use a Gparted liveCD and reformat my swap?
<megamaced> Then how would I re-register that swap in Xubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> first reforatt it
<Commander-Crowe> reformat
<Commander-Crowe> then see if it'll boot
<grazie> yes ... very carefully! /etc/fstab takes care of things. swap isn't format in the normal sense
<megamaced> Should I remove the existing swap entry from FSTAB?
<grazie> no
<megamaced> Will the UUID change though?
* megamaced goes to download gparted cd
<grazie> i don't think so, but if it does we'll when it happens
<grazie> megamaced: gparted on xubuntu live cd...I think
<megamaced> grazie Commander-Crowe , anything else I can check while I wait for the download to finish? ATM I have SSH'd into the Xubuntu machine
<snook353> do memory footprint issues i hear about for gnome/ubuntu have anything to do with bonobo?
<megamaced> grazie; uh oh. I've just remembered.... my CD on laptop is screwed :0
<megamaced> it can't read CD-Rs
<megamaced> I think i've got some Kubuntu cds from Shipit
<megamaced> I'll try QTparted on that
<grazie> snook353: have you asked on #ubuntu?
<snook353> nope, but i don't want xubuntu to be slow if i get bonobo
<snook353> for criawips and stardic
<megamaced> grazie: CD-ROM won't boot, it knackered. However, just run Xubuntu in recovery mode and swap space has mysteriously shown up!
<megamaced> grazie: I am now trying a normal boot again
<grazie> megamaced: you don't mount swap in the same way as other file systems
<grazie> might have been part of your problem
<megamaced> grazie: I mean't to say it showed up in cat /proc/meminfo
<grazie> megamaced: how big is the swap partition?
<megamaced> grazie: It's back again! Crisis is over!
<megamaced> grazie: Could it be that the recovery mode sorted it out automatically? BTW, I've got about 256MB swap
<grazie> megamaced: if you're going to hibernate your swap need to be a least x2 RAM
<megamaced> grazie: So that's probably why it didn't work and screwed my swap space. Anyways, I am NEVER going to use Hibernation again.... LOL
<grazie> all part of the fun
<megamaced> grazie, Commander-Crowe, thanks for all you help
<Commander-Crowe> no problem
<frankabel> what app can I use to connect by remote desktop to a XP machine on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> frankabel: pyneighbourhood
<TheSheep> frankabel: actually that's for browsing. if you know the share name, you can just mount it with smbmount or fusesmb
<frankabel> all seem that I don't explain myself well... I need some tools that use rdp protocol
<frankabel> I know that exist some of them but I just want know what is the your suggestion for xubuntu
<frankabel> TheSheep: Thanks anyway
<TheSheep> frankabel: rdesktop
<TheSheep> frankabel: usage: rdesktop hostname
<TheSheep> frankabel: sorry, I didn't read you carefully
<Jester45> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !RDP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RDP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naphelge> i have always used adobe plugin for firefox but it is a little sluggish on this older laptop i just setup with xubuntu... anyone have a url i can check out for using kpdf or doc viewer ?
<Jester45> dl the pdf file then double click it
<naphelge> to view the pdf in firefox?
<Jester45> or... tell firefox to open open pdf files with the viewer
<frankabel> TheSheep: Thanks again... but the colors are really bad
<naphelge> yeah i want to view the pdf within firefox tho hate opening in new app window
<TheSheep> frankabel: it defaults to 16
<Jester45> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<TheSheep> frankabel: you can change that with some option
<TheSheep> frankabel: rdesktop --help for details
<TheSheep> epdfview is pretty nice
<Jester45> TheSheep: so this rdesktop is xubuntu looking at xp?
<frankabel> TheSheep: Ok, thanks again for your support
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's Microsoft's version of VNC
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> TheSheep: im going to have to try this
<naphelge> thesheep, is epdfview a stand alone app that can embed in firefox?
<Jester45> TheSheep: for once xp will work for linux and not linux working to make xp better
<TheSheep> Jester45: windows has by default a limit to 3 or so users connected at a time
<Jester45> TheSheep: thats fine there is only 2 users here
<TheSheep> naphelge: no, just standalone
<naphelge> kk i am looking to use kdpf i guess is the next best thing to adobe but faster yeah
<Jester45> naphelge: i wouldnt use kpdf because it needs parts of KDE
<naphelge> i already have kde libs installed for other kde apps i like.... so no biggie
<naphelge> but can't find much useful info on installing kpdf plugin ... search always pukes back most pages about adobe
<naphelge> or kpdf in konqueror
<Jester45> !kpdf
<ubotu> kpdf: PDF viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<TheSheep> pretty large for a simple viewer
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you know why I always get the message, upon boot, that the last entry on my HDs is in the future?
<naphelge> faster & smaller than adobe tho huh? i would rather use gnome's doc viewer but can't find any info about browser plugins for that at all
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no idea, try booting into single user mode and running fsck...
<TheSheep> naphelge: why would you view pdfs in a browser anyways?
<TheSheep> naphelge: it's totally unsuited for that :)
<naphelge> always preferred viewing pdf's from web in web browser than alt app
<TheSheep> but, but... oh well, I guess it's a question of what you're used to
<naphelge> i use doc viewer to view local pdfs but prefer browser to view pdfs online
<hyper_ch> ok, will try that (later)
<TheSheep> naphelge: and what's the difference, other than source of the file?
<Jester45> TheSheep: he would have an 2nd open window and maybe a little more to start up the new app
<naphelge> [/quote]  oh well, I guess it's a question of what you're used to[/quote] 
<naphelge> heh
<TheSheep> Jester45: and a pdf plugin would start faster and in a tab? in MSIE???
<TheSheep> naphelge: ok, ok :)
* TheSheep twists his arm
<naphelge> just convenience for me i guess
<Jester45> naphelge: you could allways tell firefox to open the pdf files in a 2nd window automaticaly? compromise untill you or sheep know what to do
<Jester45> TheSheep: i think it should open a little faster
<naphelge> thats the default to open in alt app like doc viewer is my default & works fine just not what i'd prefer ... but may need to adjust to
<naphelge> not a real huge biggie when i think about it but like anything else with linux... strive to make it do what u want it do :)
<Jester45> or... a ff extension to change code in the webpage from a .pdf link to a embedded object? hehe but i dont remember the name
<MrDenix> hey :)
<Jester45> hi
<MrDenix> hello Jester45
<naphelge> kk guys thanx for talking me into using pdfs outside of firefox... will try it for awhile :) bbl with more questions i am sure
<MrDenix> could this be the place for xubuntu support ? (even for us ... the beginners ? :P )
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: maybe :)
<TheSheep> MrDenix: you bet
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: give it a try and ask whatever your mind troubles :)
<MrDenix> great guys ! thanks. kind of new to this stuff
<MrDenix> i'm very experienced user on microsoft products. now i need to move my stuff to linux
<MrDenix> and what i need the most is to cfg
<MrDenix> a FTP SERVER
<MrDenix> have no clue on how to even start this
<MrDenix> would very much appreciate your help ! :)
<hyper_ch> oh... ftp servers... hmmm
<TheSheep> MrDenix: I usually used pureftpd
<MrDenix> by comparing to windows i understand i need to configure every single part of it (like that database for users, and limitations and all that stuFF)
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: you may want to have a look at this here:  http://www.howtoforge.com/pureftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting
<MrDenix> pureftpd good thing to start with let me check it out
<MrDenix>  great hyper_ch & TheSheep , thanks, let me give it a look
<TheSheep> MrDenix: actually they are usually shipped with usable configuration
<TheSheep> MrDenix: using the system's user database etc.
<MrDenix> TheSheep: I see
<TheSheep> there is also proftpd, heard good things about it
<MrDenix> TheSheep: sounds better already :P
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: there are numerous ftp servers out there but so far I never had to configure one :)
<Jester45> MrDenix: i normal use vsftp
<MrDenix> gonna check them both now. be back in a few and tell you how it worked out
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: may I ask what you need it for?
<MrDenix> well under xp i used FILEZILLA
<TheSheep> MrDenix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<MrDenix> extremly easy and useful
<MrDenix> i do alot of IT services and i need most of my apps all the time. best choice was to cfg a ftp under xp
<MrDenix> it worked great
<MrDenix> now i want to get to the pro's side :P
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: so it's only you that wants access?
<MrDenix> mainly yes, maybe create few accounts for other purposes
<Jester45> lol
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: if it's only you, why not using SCP?
<Jester45> my friend chmod ed his /
<MrDenix> hyper_ch i'm 2 days old in xubuntu :P i have no clue on what to use. i tried google but had no luck
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, if it's just you then you could use your normal system account and use SSH to connect to it... connecting from a windows machine you could use WinSCP as client...
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: hence you will have ssh secured transfers :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch : or a simple putty, ies that's right
<MrDenix> yes *
<hyper_ch> I found that meanwhile easier than setting up a scp server
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: yes, winscp is just  graphical interface for putty
<hyper_ch> ups, easier than setting ups a ftp server I meant to say
<MrDenix> hyper_ch fact is i'm looking towards doing  some both complicated and nice stuff under linux so i can start learning it
<MrDenix> hyper_ch for how long are you using linux , if you don't mind please
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: hmmm, I finally switched over (meaing my desktop) in july
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: but I have been renting a debian box for nearly 2 years now
<MrDenix> hyper_ch still have some xp pcs around me for harsh days :D
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: sounds nice . congrats
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: I have dual boot for xp (if needed) but mostly for a few appz I use WinXP in VmWare
<MrDenix> multi-os choice. nice stuff
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, on the server I haven't done much... I got to know command shell :) but that's it... not big messing around with it
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, I just keep the winXP partition for games... but when I need some windows app then I use vmware
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: final goal for me, which i must achieve in a matter of weeks, is to have a webhosting server configured on this xubuntu plat.
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: i see
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, there are nice howtos
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: you want to use edgy or dapper?
<MrDenix> which would you recommand ?
<MrDenix> i'm on dapper right now i
<hyper_ch> for a webserver: Debian
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: i see
<hyper_ch> I hope I won't get kicked and banned now from this channel
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: :)) that would be stupid
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: in my opinion Ubuntu is rather a Desktop than a server
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: it is indeed
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: and Debian has been proved a rock-stable server
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: but it is helpful for beg
<hyper_ch> well, I'm waiting for Debian Etch to be released as it will ugprade some stuff :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: have you ever tried building such server on debian ?
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: nope, but on howtoforge there are nice tutorials
<hyper_ch> that's where I learnt most about running a webserver
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: thanks for the tip, it'll prove most helpful
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: for sarge:  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_sarge
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: Dapper:  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: Edgy:  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<hyper_ch> well, my server did not come with imap.. that was the first thing I changed and the howtos from Falko helped me a lot :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: i used to find stuff like that very fast for xp, now it seems like i'm rusty in a way . can't get no info at all (almost)
<TheSheep> MrDenix: you just need to learn everything again from the beginning
<TheSheep> MrDenix: it's harder for windows experts than for newbies, actually
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: which is killing me, but hopefuly i will survive
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: you're right :))
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: you can find an answer to almost everything... the main trouble is to know what you need to search for :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: good point
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, the perfect howtos are just copy'n'paste :)
<TheSheep> MrDenix: you can always ask here or anywhere else on freenode
<hyper_ch> (or mostly just like that)...
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: ones that are made to eas-up ur life
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well #debian ist quite unfriendly... and I'm still banned from #php
<MrDenix> TheSheep thank you, as you can see i am exercising my possibilites :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: which is why i shall start my webhosting server exp in linux under xubuntu, and because i already have it installed
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: and it works fine as long as i can tel
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I haven't hit an unfriendly channel on freenode yet
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: musy be my good luck :)
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, *ubuntu is debian based :) so it will also be stable :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, the channels per se aren't unfriendly... just the people in there... if you don't ask anything highly sophisticated then you just get a RTFM
<MrDenix> gonna take some time exploring the links you offered, thank you very much. i shall remain logged on on #xubuntu for quite long, hopefully we shall chat often :P
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and for the #php channel... well there was a mod that just told everyone to RTFM... since I do know 1-2 things about PHP I have also helped people in there and finally I told the OP that it probably would better to stfu instead of just yelling at everyone to RTFM
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ever since I'm banned frm #php
<MrDenix> hyper_ch & TheSheep : thank you for providing me with info i needed. i will surely find difficulties in applying it so if you won't mind i will keep asking you stuff i can't handle
<MrDenix> thanks again :)
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: if you have problems just ask... if we can help.. we will :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: appreciate it ! thanks alot
<MrDenix> how should i know if i have edgy eft or dapper drake lts, considering i can't rememeber which one i downloaded. help from application does not provide me with this kind of info  (it's all about XFCE 4.2) and i couldn't find the about stuff
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor :) either it says "dapper" or "edgy" for the sources :)
<MrDenix> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricte
<hyper_ch> then it's dapper
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: thanKs :) !  i feel so stupid asking this stuff :))
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, I'm sure there are other ways to find out but I don't know any
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: good thing i now know what to read :D
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: successfully installed openssh-server. things are looking good for the moment
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you know how to keep the 4-desktops in Beryl on Edgy?
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: issue coming up: on page 3 of the howto it says to cfg your network (considering dhcp start of xubuntu network). i already configured my network and i have static IP ADD. fact is, lower to the network cfg part says like this :
<MrDenix> now run : hostname
<MrDenix> hostname -f
<MrDenix> same should output my server name
<hyper_ch> which tutorial are you following?
<MrDenix> only first outputs my server name and second outputs local host
<MrDenix> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<hyper_ch> and your output is?
<MrDenix> hostname  - output = server name
<hyper_ch> and what does your hosts file look like?
<MrDenix> hostname -f = localhost
<hyper_ch> use:  http://www.phpfi.com   --> please paste there
<MrDenix> hehe nice stuff. pasting right now
<MrDenix> http://phpfi.com/198319
<hyper_ch> please post your /etc/hosts   also
<MrDenix> 2s pls working on it
<MrDenix> http://phpfi.com/198320
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: http://phpfi.com/198320
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: -->  nano /etc/hosts
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: that's a file :)
<hyper_ch> and nano is a simple text editor
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: http://phpfi.com/198321
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: i see thanks
<hyper_ch> you can quit nano with ctrl-x
<MrDenix> ok
<hyper_ch> open nano again as superuser:   sudo nano /etc/hosts
<hyper_ch> alter that line:  127.0.0.1 localhost DeniXubuntu
<hyper_ch> to:  127.0.0.1 localhost
<hyper_ch> then again  ctrl-x --> but this time you'll be asked whether you want to save the file... press "y"
<hyper_ch> and then hit "enter"
<MrDenix> it doesn't save changes. gimme a sec pls
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, this file is owned by root and only root may modify it... hence you need to open it as "root" or rather as "sudo" -->  sudo nano /etc/hosts
<MrDenix> did so
<hyper_ch> and then
<hyper_ch> did you make the modificatiosn?
<MrDenix> i can edit, after i press ctrl x press y and enter
<MrDenix> yes i did
<hyper_ch> and what did it do?
<MrDenix> after i oppened again and no modif were saved
<hyper_ch> then modify it again...
<hyper_ch> press ctrl-x
<MrDenix> doing so right now
<hyper_ch> and then read what the dialog says
<MrDenix> http://phpfi.com/198325
<hyper_ch> actually I don't think that is that important
<MrDenix> hyper_ch : http://phpfi.com/198325
<MrDenix> hopefuly it is not
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: well, then press "Y"
<hyper_ch> what will you be asked then?
<MrDenix> did so, after nano /etc/hosts shows no modifications that i previously made
<MrDenix> nothing happnes if i press Y
<hyper_ch> strange
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: try then  gksudo mousepad /etc/hosts
<MrDenix> http://phpfi.com/198327    after pressing y
<hyper_ch> hmmm, that should work
<MrDenix> and it did :P
<MrDenix> nice stuff you're telling me
<hyper_ch> ^^
<MrDenix> hyper_ch:  http://phpfi.com/198328
<MrDenix> hyper_ch:  what does   " ^^ " stand for ?
<hyper_ch> that's a grin :)
<hyper_ch> well, I gotta go now :)
<MrDenix> ok then ^^
<hyper_ch> good luck with the rest
<hyper_ch> if you encounter problems, howtoforge.com has also a forum
<MrDenix> thank you for helping me ! hope we will be talking soon
<MrDenix> i shall subscribe
<MrDenix>  thank you again
<hyper_ch> the next few days I'll be a bit busy... I have to finish two papers for university
<MrDenix> good luck :) and Godspeed
<MrDenix> all the best hyper_ch !
<hyper_ch> it's only 10 and 15 pages
<MrDenix> let me know if there's something i can help you with ^^
<hyper_ch> how much do you know about Swiss Law?
<MrDenix> as much as google can offer ^^
<hyper_ch> well, that won't be of much use :) but thx for the offer
<MrDenix> for the mom best i can do ! :)  hope someday i will be able to return your help ! in anyway i can ! good luck again on those papers
<hyper_ch> MrDenix: just help others with the knowledge you gain :)
<MrDenix> hyper_ch: i surely will !
<MrDenix> goodbye everyone ! and for some of you goodnight ^^
<MrDenix> goodbye hyper_ch thank you for all !
<slow-motion> n8
<noalternative> I installed a an opera tar.gz I would like to remove.  How do I do this.  It wasn't just zipped it installed with and install script.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It should have an uninstall script, or an uninstall option in the install script.
<noalternative> ok I'll look.
<Arnott> hey all. wondering if anyone can help with an annoying wireless prob
<Arnott> #NickServ /motd
<ArnottAus> hey all
<ArnottAus> can anyone help me with an annoying wireless problem
<ephemeros> hey
<ArnottAus> hey mate how are yoy?
<ephemeros> im fine, i think ;)
<ephemeros> man, try searching the forums for the wireless stuff
<ArnottAus> sorry mate... already have!
<ArnottAus> it's a weird one
<ephemeros> :))
<ephemeros> ok, seems like you have to ask till someone who knows is on
<Jester45> ArnottAus: card? with or with out WPA
<ArnottAus> without WPA
<ArnottAus> only WEP
<Jester45> ok thats better
<Jester45> what card?
<ArnottAus> using airlinkAWLL3026
<ArnottAus> driver is registered
<Jester45> PCI right
<ArnottAus> usb
<Jester45> o
<ArnottAus> it's all cnfigured
<ArnottAus> even shows as associated with my AP
<Jester45> but no internet?
<ArnottAus> that's right
<Jester45> have you tried enabling the connection? sound stupid but somethimes people forget things or over look them
<Jester45> menu > settings > netowrking
<ArnottAus> yeah i did that before... just double checking nothing has changed...
<ArnottAus> yep
<Jester45> ok
<ArnottAus> the ESSID is correct and the connection has a tick next to it so it is enabld...
<Jester45> well i dont know anything about wireless so yea... i was just helping you to detail your question
<mike-e> !nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike-e> hmm
<mike-e> will the non-free repos for regular ubuntu work on xubuntu?
<crimsun> yes.
<mike-e> thanks chachee
<Jester45> ArnottAus: you can try #ubuntu they have more people but ask "does anyone know how to get a usb *yourcard* with no WPA to work the driver is registered and the connection is enabled"
<Jester45> mike-e: they are the same repos
<ArnottAus> ok thanks mate
<b52laptop> please  are this module all of them necessary http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3243/ , i mean to make Xorg eating less memory is it possible that i remove some of this modules that are not necessary ? if yes ; which ones?
<b_52Free> qny one can paste me please his section "modules" frm his xorg.conf   this person should be not using glx or stuff like that :D
<Taram> n8
<capiira> hi does xubuntu already have 4.4.0 in the repo?
<crimsun> it has been in feisty for several days.
<capiira> i mean for 6.10
<maxamillion> capiira: technically yes, but it is in the feisty repository which will be the next release ... i'm not so sure on the status of a backport of it to edgy though
<capiira> ah ok
<capiira> thx
<maxamillion> np
<ernesto`> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<maxamillion> ernesto`: your last name by any change ongaro?
<ernesto`> i can't get any network connection with my fresh xubuntu. driver are loaded, eth0 set up correctly.. any hints what else i could do?
<ernesto`> no, first time here =)
<zOap> I have xubuntu dapper, but I don't have the fane "compositor" in the "window manager tweaks". What do I have to do to get that one?
<maxamillion> zOap: you will probably need to edit your xorg.conf and add it
<maxamillion> ernesto`: ethernet or wifi?
<ernesto`> ethernet
<zOap> maxamillion, do you have an example of what I have to write in xorg.conf? or a a wiki page about it?
<ernesto`> using this one: http://www.linuxfreunde.de/marl/mobile510/mobile510.html
<maxamillion> zOap: lemme get you a link
<maxamillion> ernesto`: i'll look at that in just a moment
<ernesto`> sure, thanks
<maxamillion> zOap: add this http://www.pastebin.ca/331502 to your xorg.conf and then restart X, the option should show up now
<maxamillion> ernesto`: that's the machine you are putting linux on?
<zOap> maxamillion, thanks:) do you know how much resources this uses? and if you need hardware acceleration or?
<ernesto`> yes
<maxamillion> ernesto`: sweet .... i <3 old hardware
<ernesto`> love my old crappy laptop
<maxamillion> zOap: you shouldn't need hardware acceleration for it, but it would help ... there will be a little overhead because of the rendering, but if you have atleast 256mb of ram there shouldn't be much difference
<zOap> maxamillion, ok, thanks for all the help:)
<maxamillion> zOap: np, anytime
<maxamillion> ernesto`: that link you gave me doesn't say anything about an ethernet interface... ?
<ernesto`> erm it's a xircom pcmcia ethernet card
<maxamillion> ooooo ... ok
<ernesto`> give me a sec i'm looking for a link
<maxamillion> ernesto`: kk
<ernesto`> anyways.. i'm sure it's recognized by the system
<maxamillion> how are you sure?
<ernesto`> "pccardctl status" tells me "Subdevice 0 bound to driver "xirc2ps_cs""
<ernesto`> and when i manually "ifup" eth0, the status light at the card turns on :)
<ernesto`> so i think i am sure :p
<maxamillion> ernesto`: oh ... ok ... then just do "sudo eth0 dhclient" to get an ip address :)
<ernesto`> i already setup a static ip in /etc/net/interfaces
<ernesto`> so after "ifup eth0" it should work
<ernesto`> and i am sure that gateway & other data are correct
<ernesto`> even ifconfig shows me eth0 device
<maxamillion> ernesto`: interesting ... but you can't ping anything?
<ernesto`> no.. nothing but myself =)
<maxamillion> hrmmm..
<ernesto`> configured everything.. nameserver, gateway...
<ernesto`> it cannot be a hardware malfunction, i get a connection with DSL-liveCD
<maxamillion> i was afraid of that ...
<maxamillion> hrmm..
<ernesto`> is a kernel route required?
<ernesto`> maybe?
<zOap> maxamillion, I did insert what you pasted into xorg.conf, but nothing appeared in "window manager tweaks" no tab "compositor"
<maxamillion> ernesto`: uhmmm... possible ... what does "route" output?
<maxamillion> zOap: uhmmm, just a moment
<zOap> maxamillion, ok,:)
<LordGamer> woohoo dual boot
<ernesto`> route says the default route to 192.168.0.1 (my router)
<ernesto`> but genmask 0.0.0.0 ...is that correct`?
<maxamillion> genmask for _that_ gateway entry? or for the one default one below it?
<ernesto`> only for that
<maxamillion> zOap: there is a "specialist" about to join who knows all about your problem and will assist you
<zOap> maxamillion, ok, thank you:) what is his nick?
<maxamillion> zOap: his name is JKnife ... should be here in a min
<zOap> ok:)
<zOap> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> zOap: i don't use the compositor so i don't know about its little follies :P
<maxamillion> ernesto`: no, that one should be 255.255.255.0
<ernesto`> how can i change the route?
<maxamillion> uhmm... just a moment
<zOap> maxamillion, heh, thats ok. It's no big deal really, just would be fun to try out the stuff in it.. for fun and nothing else..
<ernesto`> i only know the "route add default 192.168....." ;)
<zOap> ernesto`, that's " route add default gw x.x.x.x
<ernesto`> erm yes i did that with gw
<maxamillion> ernesto`: yeah ... that's what you will use ... "route add default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" ... that _should_ fix it
#xubuntu 2008-01-21
<Ven]n> in xfce, whats the default theme used?
<j1mc> Ven]n: do you mean window manager theme, or 'user interface settings' theme/
<Ven]n> user interface settings :p
<j1mc> the default one used in recent versios of xubuntu is murrina storm cloud.  the default xfce one is just 'xfce' i think.
<Ven]n> ok
<Ven]n> thanks
<j1mc> the default xfce icon theme is 'rodent' but xubuntu has used the tango icon theme as our default
<Ven]n> ok
<Ven]n> are there many other themes to download?
<j1mc> xfce-look.org has some other ones
<j1mc> most themes from gnome-look.org also work.
<Ven]n> any specific you reccommend?
<j1mc> i like the default window manager theme, but like the xubuntu-studio icons.  if you search google for xubuntu-studio icons, you will find them.
<Ven]n> ty
<j1mc> yw
<zellfaz1> hello all
<zellfaz1> wel this channel is not very active either it seems
<Ven]n> where do i put xubuntu-studio icons ?
<ollie_> Yo, anyone active?
<vidd> !ask ollie_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ollie_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vidd> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ollie_> oh well, sweet, Well i've just loaded on Xubuntu to my Eee and ive installed all the new web-cam program. But when i run the web-cam prog it just shows black
<kosha> Does anyone know why my sd card reader would work and show a mounted SD card when I first start up my computer but then once I remove it and put it in again it wouldn't mount?
<Ven]n> ollie_, xubuntu and not eeexubuntu?
<vidd> kosha, did you umount the drive and then mount the new one?
<ollie_> my bad, eeeXubuntu
<Ven]n> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization#camera
<Ven]n> did you do that?
<ollie_> yeah, ive done both. and i have the icon in my tray
<ollie_> and i can en/disable it no problems
<Ven]n> you have enabled it in bios?
<ollie_> yeah
<Ven]n> i enabled mine in bios, then downloaded ucview
<Ven]n> that was it
<Ven]n> no extra software or anything
<Ven]n> eeexubuntu r3 of course
<ollie_> i guess ill just deal with then
<ollie_> cheers for the help
<Ven]n> sorry i couldnt be of more help :)
<Ven]n> try in #eeepc
<vidd> is there a chanel for help with xubuntu hardy?
<ollie_> im not sure, im sorta new to xubuntu and xchat
<ollie_> so im just winging it at the moment
<pleia2> vidd: AFAIK all the hardy stuff is in #ubuntu+1
<vidd> ty
<vidd> is fiesty still supported?
<pleia2> yes, until hardy
<Ven]n> im trying to copy some icons into /usr/share/icons .. but i get omitting directory.. why?
<vidd> you need to do -Rf
<vidd> -R is "recursive" ...
<vidd> so it included directories
<vidd> you also might need to "sudo"
<kosha> vidd: no i just took out the sd card and stuck it back in without umounting or anything
<kosha> When I first startup the system the SD card shows up as a mounted drive
<kosha> but when I take it out of the sd reader
<kosha> it goes away
<kosha> but then when i reinsert the SD card
<kosha> it doesn't mount it again
<Ven]n> vidd, thanks
<vidd> that is most likely the issue...i dont use SD cards, so i dont really know what to say
<Ven]n> its a pita finding a good theme for xfce.. any suggestions?
<ryan_> what is the command for terminal
<ryan_> I want to add it to my launcher
<ryan_> but terminal or Terminal dont' work
<maxamillion> ryan_: xfce4-terminal
<ryan_> okay, thanks
<maxamillion> anytime
<ryan_> okay new issue, now my panels have disapperead on me
<ryan_> if I run gnome-panel from the terminal it will load but it will obviously close once I do
<ryan_> do I have to put the command into my autostarted apps?
<skarface> ryan_: alt+f2 then run gnome-panel
<ryan_> okay
<ryan_> excellent, thanks
<skarface> np
<duncanm> hmm
<duncanm> any japanese speakers here?
<vidd> yes?
<duncanm> i'm using scim on eeexubuntu
<vidd> idk
<duncanm> and chinese works, korean works (romaja)
<vidd> i think there is a eeexubuntu chanel...dont recall the name offhand
<duncanm> it's not #eeexubuntu, afaik
<vidd> it was mentioned earlier if someone could offer it
<vidd> (ive left and came back)
<ryan_> I've been trying to ge scim to work for a while no
<ryan_> now*
<ryan_> no dice, I can't chose the jap IME
<ryan_> and it doesn't even load properly
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> #eeepc
<vidd> yeah...thats it!
<duncanm> ryan_: weird, do you have scim-anthy installed?
<duncanm> so i have a 'normal' gutsy installed on a desktop
<duncanm> and scim-anthy works just fine
<ryan_> that's the name anthy, I had that before upgrading to gutsy
<ryan_> but I forgot the name and scim just wasn't workin for me
<duncanm> ryan_: on my gnome gutsy machine, anthy works just fine
<vidd> duncanm, does gnome work correctly on your eee?
<duncanm> vidd: i don't have gnome, because i only have eeexubuntu
<duncanm> because of this japanese glitch, i'm considering switching to gutsy + eee-compat scriptpack
<duncanm> but some dude on #eeepc just said i should stick with eeexubuntu
<vidd> let me hunt down some help?
<duncanm> oh?
<duncanm> woohoo
<duncanm> there's a japanese page on this, maybe
 * duncanm tries to read it
<ryan_> let me see if I can install it with synaptic
<duncanm> eeeh
<duncanm> he says japanese input just worked for him
<ryan_> well I have it installed already
<ryan_> I just can't find it to run it
<ryan_> yeah it exits abnormally
<vidd> i tried google, and it looks like all the relevent pages are in japaneese
<vidd> =[
<vidd> so im afraid i will be of no help
<duncanm> one of the pages says it worked without any hassle
<vidd> have you rebooted?
<duncanm> sure
<vidd> have you tried dpkg-reconfigure anthy?
<vidd> and maybe apt-get install anthy-el
<duncanm> that's for emacs
<ryan_> I'll give them a shot
<vidd> if anthy-el dont fix it, you can just apt-get remove --purge to take it back off
<vidd> =]
<vidd> i dont understand Japanese so i dont know if it works for me or not
<vidd> =\
<vidd> Anything in Latin sounds profound
<duncanm> my problem seem related to this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim-anthy/+bug/107391
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107391 in scim-anthy "scim-anthy does not work and make any application which uses it hang" [Undecided,New]
<an0nyme> hi o/
<soldats> hi
<an0nyme> question: i have a laptop asus eee uner eeexubuntu, i've mounted a external disk usb, but when i launch a .deb installer, i can't  find the disk in the folder , any idea?
<soldats> where did you mount it to
<an0nyme> hum in /media
<an0nyme> i' a novice in using any linux system maybe i forgot a simple thing
<soldats> did you run the mount command in terminal to mount it to /media      if you do a reboot it wont auto-mount unless its in the fstab folder
<an0nyme> when i unplug it it disappear, and when i plug it back it appear, i supposed it automatically mounts no?
<an0nyme> it takes me a long time but now i have the permissions on it
<soldats> the icon will show up but it may not me mounted. open your terminal and type "fdisk -l" and tell me where the device is it will be like /dev/sd[a|b]
<soldats> do you know how big it is
<an0nyme> one moment i pick up m just my notebook, just have to wipe the cat out he's sleeping over it
<soldats> after the command look and see what size is the correct one and tell me what the /dev part says
<am0nym[eee]> ok here i am
<am0nym[eee]> it give me an error "only root user can mount /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/usb
<vidd> so...sudo it
<vidd> then chown it if needed
<am0nym[eee]> soldats, its give me good infos about the disk
<am0nym[eee]> /dev/sdc1
<soldats> "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media" should work
<soldats> an0nyme, that should mount it ^^
<vidd> i think i said that =\
<am0nym[eee]> yep it mounted it
<soldats> vidd, he was looking for the full command :)
<vidd> ah
<livingtm> I have a fresh install of xubuntu with compiz fusion running. Also installed Avant Window Navigator... but i dont seem to have any of the applets for it. Are they in another package?
<vidd> little dence today
<soldats> an0nyme, well try to install whatever you needed and see if it works
<soldats> vidd, :P me too.
<vidd> soldats, wont am0nym[eee] need to chownthe disk first ?
 * vidd missed half the convo!
<soldats> im not entirely sure if he cant write to it he only said only root can mount it
<soldats> it will need to be mounted via root in order to chmod it anyways
<vidd> right...but that will mount it with it chowned to root
<am0nym[eee]> hum a new error
<vidd> write permissions?
<am0nym[eee]> no
<soldats> with the install of the .deb
<vidd> what does the error say?
<am0nym[eee]> cannot obtain lock on the /media.hal/mtab
<vidd> what are you trying to do?
<am0nym[eee]> nothing
<vidd> cannot obtain lock means some other app is using that file/directory
<vidd> are you trying to run a .deb from there?
<vidd> you have to be doing SOMETHING... otherwise no error would show
<am0nym[eee]> hum
<am0nym[eee]> i try a rebbot k?
<vidd> what are you trying to do...in general?
<vidd> install a program?
<an0nyme> my objective
<vidd> yes
<an0nyme> is to isntall a game on the usb disk
<vidd> install???
<an0nyme> because i just have 4 gig on the ssd in the notebook
<an0nyme> yes i have a .deb installer and i'd like to install the game on the usb disk
<am0nym[eee]> a new error,
<vidd> so then it saounds like you need to set up some kind of LVM to include the run-path and install-path between /usr/bin and that usb
<am0nym[eee]> maybe my fstab is corrupted
<vidd> this is outside my experience
<am0nym[eee]> yes vidd it looks like this
<am0nym[eee]> i m first going to reinstall the new retail of eeexubuntu
<am0nym[eee]> and then i'll see
<vidd> install it with the usb in place
<vidd> so that the install will knowits there
<an0nyme> any idea
<vidd> during the set-up, choose to set up with LVM
<vidd> so that / will span the main drive andthe USB
<an0nyme> what is "lvm"
<vidd> "Logical Volume Management" (or something similar)
<an0nyme> ok the packet i dowloaded via synaptic
<vidd> it lets your file system span one directory over one or more physical partitions
<vidd> and if you set / to span both partions, then your whole filesystem will
<an0nyme> it s a live cd it does'nt cause any prob?
<vidd> or, you can set the /home directory on the USB...since that uses up more HD space (in most cases) it might be a better choice
 * vidd avoids the live cd's like the plague
<vidd> i wont do a live cd install
<vidd> i try it once per release
<vidd> and i have yet to be problem free
<vidd> i need to reboot
<an0nyme> ok
<vidd> soldats, you going to be ableto help him further?
<vidd> if my upgrade is successful, i wont be back on
<an0nyme> i m downlading rc 3 of xxxubuntu for eee and i'll see to isntall it on usb disk wit lvm
<soldats> afaik if he does /home on the usb as well as that main hdd he should be fine
<soldats> sorry i was in the ubuntu-az meeting reading and catching up
<an0nyme> np
<an0nyme> yes i t s a good solution, if i can install my system on the usb i don't have any permissions pb i think
<soldats> bt yea doing /home onthe usb should do what you want
<an0nyme> but it implicates i have to boot on the usb disk every time
<soldats> yes
<an0nyme> ill try first a install on the ssd
<an0nyme> just updating the lvm packets, and modyfiing nothin in fstab
<bytor4232> So does this mean anything:  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Xubuntu_is_no_longer_supported_by_Canonical
<bytor4232> Are just the packages moving to universe, or is Xubuntu as a project going away?
<bytor4232> I do so love the Xubuntu live CD.
<somerville32> bytor4232: Nothing is changing for the end-user
<bytor4232> I certainly hope so.
<bytor4232> somerville32: I was quite impressed with your defense of XFCE, if it could be called that.
<bytor4232> somerville32: You spoke with eloquence and intelligence, and represented us Xubuntu users quite well.
<bytor4232> So when 8.04 and 8.10 are released, Xubuntu will still be an option, as will "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<bytor4232> Is this true?
<somerville32> bytor4232: Correct. We will also continue to make ISOs available
<bytor4232> Whew.
<bytor4232> I'm extremely happy about that.  My fear, and the fear of the digger at the link above, is that Ubuntu was trying to re-absorb all the specialized distro spinoffs, like xubuntu, edubuntu, and kubuntu.
<bytor4232> I like the fact that Ubuntu has specialized projects like Xubuntu.
<an0nyme> how i can format a extern usb disk in fat 32, it s actually in ntfs and i have son rights problems
<chrsghoyt> I need some help with Xubuntu
<chrsghoyt> I need to know the text commands to install the nvidia binary drivers and the commands to configure it
<soldats> !nvidia | chrsghoyt will these pages help?
<ubotu> chrsghoyt will these pages help?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chrsghoyt> I'll check
<soldats> other wise sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new i think is the correct one
<chrsghoyt> yeah that documentation didn't seem to help me much
<chrsghoyt> it seems to describe how to do it when you have at least some graphics working
<chrsghoyt> I have none
<chrsghoyt> my card is an evga 7800GT
<chrsghoyt> I'm in Windows right now so I'll have to reboot to try that command out
<chrsghoyt> there was some command to reconfigure xorg or something that I might need too
<soldats> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrsghoyt> ok I think it is time to go try it and then I'll come back and report on how it went
<chrsghoyt> thanks for the help
<soldats> !dualboot > soldats
<chrsghoyt> I'm back and it worked
<chrsghoyt> I have graphics now
<soldats> yay
<soldats> im glad
<chrsghoyt> now I just need to do something similar for my wireless network card and I'll be able to get online in Linux
<soldats> srry lost the page
<chrsghoyt> looks like I might need to use NDISwrapper
<chrsghoyt> I wonder if that will work with 64 bit Xubuntu
<soldats> worth a shot. i dont really know about wireless im always connected to my router
<chrsghoyt> yeah I have an ethernet jack in the wall but it isn't working right now
<chrsghoyt> the wireless has been a good backup in Windows for me though
<chrsghoyt> better than nothing
<soldats> yea :)
<Breakage> hi could someone help, i've just done a fresh install from ubuntu to xubuntu and tried to disable mouse accel though xset m on startup but it wont work for some reason. I've added "xset m 0 0" to autostarted applications but i can still feel mouse accel, mouse accel goes if i disable type the command in terminal. Also im using xchat gnome and as i type i keep getting system error beeps lol.
<ollie_> Hey, ive just installed eeexubuntu and im just wondering what is the equivilant to Win MSconfig?
<ollie_> ive got two of the same prog in the taskbar running
<TheSheep> ollie_: network monitor?
<ollie_> cheers, thanks
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> ollie_: it's not the name of msconfig, I was asking if it's the application that you have two times
<TheSheep> ollie_: I don't even know what msconfig is
<ollie_> ohhh ok, it shows you what starts up and lets you disable the program
<ollie_> ive got my Eeecamtray running twice
<TheSheep> ollie_: settings->autostarted applications
<ollie_> yeah thats un-ticket
<ollie_> i'll remove it completly
<TheSheep> ollie_: close them and save your session when logging out
<ollie_> er..to save the session..how do you do that?
<ollie_> im sorta new
<LunarOrca> hello
<LunarOrca> hewow
<LunarOrca> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<LunarOrca> here, this video is helpful http://www.fat-pie.com/healthreminder.htm
<neeto> does anyone know the cli command for the gdm login manager?
<ere4si> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start - is that what you need neeto?
<neeto> I need to edit the gdm settings
<TheSheep> settings->login window
<neeto> yeah... I lost that
<TheSheep> gdmsetup
<TheSheep> with sudo
<neeto> thanks mate
<IdleOne> what are system requirements for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> IdleOne: see on xubuntu.org
<TheSheep> IdleOne: in the 'get' section
<IdleOne> TheSheep: ty
<Ven]n> anyone gotten logitech vx nano to work in xubuntu/eeexubuntu?
<Ven]n> i dont understand why evdev driver under mouse configuration is interfering with the keyboard
<Ven]n> any ideas?
<TheSheep> it's a generic usb device driver
<TheSheep> not just for mouse, also for usb keyboards and all sorts of other controllers
<Ven]n> its causing my down arrow key to work as enter
<Ven]n> and my layout is no longer "no"
<TheSheep> Ven]n: can you pastebin the relevant section of your xorg.conf?
<Ven]n> but "eng"
<Ven]n> yes, one sec
<Ven]n> http://rafb.net/p/WXj5a097.html
<TheSheep> Ven]n: ah, it's a single receiver for both wireless keyboard and mouse?
<Ven]n> no
<Ven]n> only for the mouse
<TheSheep> you keyboard is connected via usb? what model is it?
<Ven]n> but i have little knowledge about this so im only trying to follow guides
<Ven]n> laptop
<Ven]n> eee pc
<TheSheep> :/
<iamsthitha> hmmmm
<iamsthitha> how do I change which daemons start on startup?
<TheSheep> system->services
<iamsthitha> ah
<iamsthitha> services-admin.. thanks
<Ven]n> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409870.html
<Ven]n> evdev messes up keyboard :p
<iamsthitha> hmm.. thttpd isnt in there..
<TheSheep> iamsthitha: you can have much finer control (and opportunity to break things really bad) using sysv-rc-conf program that you can install from the repos
<TheSheep> Ven]n: have you tried this solution?
<iamsthitha> TheSheep: where's that?
<iamsthitha> oh.. repos.. nvm
<TheSheep> iamsthitha: it's a terminall application
<TheSheep> terminal
<iamsthitha> ok..
<Ven]n> TheSheep, not yet :p
<an0nyme> \o/
<Breakage> hi just formated to xubuntu from ubuntu to and im trying to set fonts like gnome.. on gnome I had a res of 1280x1024 with 10px font and 80dpi, but on xubuntu I use the same res but cant set font to 80dpi. I've tried in "~/.config/Xft.xrdb" by adding "Xft.dpi: 80" but it doesn't change the font size at all. My fonts and theme is default on 1280x1024 atm with nvidia card. Help please :))
<Ven]n> whats the difference between ; and # in config files really?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: which config files?
<Ven]n> does it matter?
<Ven]n> heh
<Ven]n> why use # in xorg.conf and not ; for instance?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: # is the standard for comments in the unix world, pretty much
<Ven]n> ok
<TheSheep> Ven]n: Microsoft had to be different in irrlevant details, so they used ; instead
<Ven]n> i just edited a file for some opera settings (the browser)
<Ven]n> they used ;
<TheSheep> yes, they use the same syntax as the windows .ini files
<TheSheep> Ven]n: Opera started as a windows application
<ADrop> hello. Since I upgraded to xubuntu 7.10 I can't find the power managment button in application > prefrence > screensaver settings.  I wonder if there is another way to reach that. And there is not even this advanced tab in the screen saver settings. I have looked via the terminal and it says that I run gnome-screensaver (if that can be of any help)
<Ven]n> TheSheep, yeah, i know :)
<TheSheep> ADrop: yes, xubuntu switched to gnome-screensaver at some point
<TheSheep> ADrop: I guess it doesn't hae advanced settings
<ADrop> TheSheep: hmm yes I have read about this switch in teh forums and other help documents. You wouldn't know a way via the terminal where I could change the settings?
<TheSheep> ADrop: no, sorry, I neverd owned a laptop so I wasn't interested
<ADrop> TheSheep: oki, thanks anyway :)
<Ven]n> is there a ppt viewer as light and quick as Abiword does doc?
<vidd> is there a way to format a partion so the live cd can install?
<Ven]n> i have a lot of dead suggestions in my "open with" list.. how do i remove them?
<Breakage> what plugins go i need to install to make totem-xine play mp3s? i dont want to use gstreamer.
<TheSheep> libxine-extracodecs
<Breakage> thanks :) will try it now
<Breakage> hmm tried that before but i get this error Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Breakage> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Breakage> is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: ibxine1-ffmpegE: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Breakage> TheSheep: Thanks check that I had the repos but tried libxine1-ffmpeg and that worked.
<TheSheep> ah, it must have been renamed
<Breakage> :) thanks for the help though
<bytor4232> http://www.linux.org/news/2008/01/21/0001.html
<bytor4232> Would Cannonical even have the authority to impliment something like that?
<bytor4232> I thought Xubuntu was a community developed distro.
<Gandalf_The_Gay> hello, does anyone know where I can get mass de-op scripts anywhere?
<Gandalf_The_Gay> for the xubuntu IRC
<Gandalf_The_Gay> little mindframe- don't be scared, I have candy, get into my car with me
<mindframe-> err
<paranoid1> hi, should live cd have taskbar & menu? I've got only desktop ..
<TheSheep> paranoid1: this happens sometimes on low memory, press alt+f2 and type 'xfce-panel'
<paranoid1> umm.. no such file or directory
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> xfce4-panel
<paranoid1> no problem :)
<cookiemonster078> i need help joining xubuntu to an existing xp network share. Anybody interested?
<march> goodnight :)
<Deadweight42> could anyone please run me through the steps of setting up a xubuntu/windows dual-boot?
<TheSheep> Deadweight42: sure, install xubuntu on a machine with windows already instaleld. end.
<TheSheep> Deadweight42: it will autodetect windows and set everything automatically
<Deadweight42> really?
<bytor4232> Yes.
<bytor4232> As long as windows was there first, you will have a menu to select Windows or Linux when the installer is done.
<Deadweight42> where would I download the installer then?
<bytor4232> xubuntu.com/get
<Deadweight42> cool, thanks a bunch :)
<cookiemonster078>  i need help joining xubuntu to an existing xp network share. Anybody interested?
<TheSheep> cookiemonster078: you need to install an application for that, it doesn't have any by default
<TheSheep> cookiemonster078: pneighbourhood is one such an application
<cookiemonster078> in the repository?
<TheSheep> pyneighbourhood
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> !info pyneighbourhood
<ubotu> Package pyneighbourhood does not exist in gutsy
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> looks like it's not there anymore
<TheSheep> smbnetfs seems to be better
<cookiemonster078> does that have a gui interface I am still learning command line
<jared> is xubuntu similar to kubuntu?
<somerville32> It uses the Xfce4 desktop environment
<TheSheep> cookiemonster078: I think that it's just a kind of virtual filesystem -- you "mount" it in some drectory, andt hen that directory seems to conatin your network neighbourhood
<cookiemonster078> ok sheep i will give it a shot
<jared> XFCE4 isn't very good...
<Ven]n> where is the default location for wallpapers?
<cookiemonster078> it can't seem to find the package for smbnetfs
<TheSheep> cookiemonster078: I checked on hardy, sorry
<TheSheep> cookiemonster078: there is smbfs though
<TheSheep> and some gui utility for using it
<TheSheep> cookiemonster078: here, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<cookiemonster078> ok thanx.
<jared> is xubuntu faster than other Ubuntu distros?
<soldats> xfce is a smaller window manager and is supposed to run faster
<jared> "supposed"?
<TheSheep> jared: depends on what machine and what you do
<jared> ok
<TheSheep> jared: I see no difference on a 2Ghz cpu and 1GB ram, for example :)
<jared> kthanks
<jared> I'm using kubuntu, and it is a lot faster than ubuntu, but I can't get java working
<TheSheep> jared: just install the sun-java6-* and select it as default in update-alternatives
<jared> how do I install it?
<TheSheep> jared: with the package manager
<TheSheep> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<jared> how do I install the sun-java6-*
<fiyawerx> xubuntu-restricted-extras i believe
<fiyawerx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/xubuntu-restricted-extras.html
<soldats> or sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<cookiemonster078> Is the sheep still around
#xubuntu 2008-01-22
<cookiemonster078> i just installed fusesmb to gain access to xp folders which I now have in command line only. Anyway to get thunar to see them?
<jared> so why install xubuntu?
<soldats> because it comes stock with xfce and xfce is awesome IMO
<soldats> its all personal preference
<jared> what makes xfce better than KDE in ur opinion?
<jared> or GNOME
<mindframe> can someone help me please?  as soon as my system logs in it exits back to gdm
<soldats> KDE is ugly IMO and way too big xfceis just minimalistic and runs better on my system than gnome does
<soldats> mindframe, is there any errors
<mindframe> not that i can see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soldats> hmm its not saying anything about ~/HOME not having the correct permissions
<mindframe> i just changed the ownership for all the files :(
<cookiemonster078> is anyone here
<cookiemonster078> helllo i am desperate need of help
<an0nym[eee]> yup o/
<helix_> hey what is the minimum system requirments to run xubuntu? Or rather what is the minimum any of you have pushed it on?
<helix_> kernel
<helix_> hey can I ask you some questions?
<fiyawerx> helix_: dunno about what people have done, but http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<TheSheep> helix_: P90, 96MB ram, slow as a slug :)
<fiyawerx> honestly, there might be sleeker systems than *buntu for very low end machines, it's always run a bit heavy for me
<helix_> I heard archlinux is good
<zatlite> Hi, I'm looking for help in configuring my display settings.
<Ven]n> how do i check version of the items in repositories?
<totalwormface> i'm not able to check right now, but maybe 'apt-cache --help' could give you some information
<Ven]n> ty
<Ven]n> showpkg :)
<totalwormface> good hehe
<PsynoKhi0> Hey, anyone around to give a shot at my USB quirks?
<neozen-work> ?
<neozen-work> anyone monitoring the room?
<neozen-work> having a SERIOUS problem with my display... goes black about every 30secs
<neozen-work> no keyboard response
<neozen-work> switching to a virtual console and back fixes it..... but it even does this in a virtual console!... and in recovery mode!
<neozen-work> I see entries like this:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53051/ in syslog every time it happens
<neozen-work> my xorg.conf is also in there
<neozen-work> card is an ATI Mobility FireGL 9000
<scizzo-> evening
<cookiemonster077> I recently install FUSEsmb to gain access to xp network shares which I now have in command line. can someone tell me why thunar won't open them
<grahamperrin> cookiemonster077: is your FUSE stuff running as the same user as you, or as a different user?
<cookiemonster077> I am not sure. how would i check
<cookiemonster077> sorry totally new to this
<totalwormface> cookiemonster077: you can go to the main menu -> administration
<totalwormface> oh sorry System -> Administration -> users and groups
<totalwormface> and add yourself to the 'fuse' group
<totalwormface> gods
 * totalwormface kicks himself
<cookiemonster077> it says both myself and root are in that group
<totalwormface> good :]
<totalwormface> did you add the word 'fuse' to your /etc/modules file?
<cookiemonster077> no i did not
<cookiemonster077> however it is already there
<totalwormface> also good
<totalwormface> now, make a directory you wish your network will be mounted on
<totalwormface> for example /media/network
<totalwormface> or whatever you like
<cookiemonster077> does location matter
<totalwormface> 'sudo mkdir /media/network' for example
<totalwormface> no, not very much
<cookiemonster077> done
<totalwormface> then do a 'sudo chmod 777 /media/network'
<cookiemonster077> permission denied
<totalwormface> ehh
<totalwormface> did you use use?
<totalwormface> argh
<totalwormface> did you use sudo?
<cookiemonster077> 'sudo -i'
<cookiemonster077> root@Brian:~# chmod 777 /home/brian/share
<cookiemonster077> chmod: cannot access `/home/brian/share': Permission denied
<totalwormface> oh then try 'chmod -R' :]
<cookiemonster077> root@Brian:~# chmod -R /home/brian/share
<cookiemonster077> chmod: missing operand after `/home/brian/share'
<cookiemonster077> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<totalwormface> hehehe sorry
<cookiemonster077> what did i do
<totalwormface> 'sudo chmod -R 777 /home/brian/share' :[
<totalwormface> :]
<totalwormface> that should give no output, if it doesn't it worked :P
<cookiemonster077> permission denied???
<totalwormface> hell that makes no sense
<totalwormface> what happens if you go to that folder in thunar
<totalwormface> and rightclick it
<totalwormface> then properties
<totalwormface> who is the owner of that file?
<totalwormface> eh, directory
<TheSheep> totalwormface: root has no longer full control on remotely mounted directories
<cookiemonster077> root is listed as owner
<cookiemonster077> hello sheep i am still fighting with this
<totalwormface> TheSheep: yes, but fuse doesn't know yet that that folder is going to be used as a dir things get mounted on...
<totalwormface> cookiemonster077: the folder is empty right?
<totalwormface> if so, try 'sudo rm -r /home/brian/share'
<cookiemonster077> you said fuse doesn't know. would that be the command 'fuse /home/brian/share'
<TheSheep> no
<totalwormface> hehehhe
<totalwormface> sorry i just awoke, these things are hard at the moment *^_^*
<cookiemonster077> rm: cannot lstat `/home/brian/share': Permission denied
 * TheSheep installs smbfs to try it himself
<totalwormface> cookiemonster077: good :]
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: say, what does 'ls -ald /home/brian' say?
<totalwormface> TheSheep: fuse is already running, so you're right :]
<cookiemonster077> drwxr-xr-x 20 brian brian 4096 2008-01-22 14:12 /home/brian
<TheSheep> and /home/brian/share ?
<cookiemonster077> ls: /home/brian/share: Permission denied
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: ls -ald
<cookiemonster077> root@Brian:~# ls -ald /home/brian/share
<cookiemonster077> ls: /home/brian/share: Permission denied
<totalwormface> cookiemonster077: i guess you first need to kill fuse
<totalwormface> so you can get full control of the folder again :]
<cookiemonster077> is that a command
<TheSheep> totalwormface: no need to kill
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: do 'sudo umount /home/brian/share'
<totalwormface> hehe thank you for your better judgement *^_^*
<cookiemonster077> done
<totalwormface> good!
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: then remove it as root, make a directory as normal user and run 'fusesmb directory' for it as normal user
<Breakage> i cant disable screensaver, the screen goes blank after some time. under screensaver preferences i have disabled it on idle and put the bar to 2 hours. anyone know how i can fix this?
<Breakage> also for some reason i dont have /root/.Trash even after deleting stuff as root
<TheSheep> Breakage: it goes to disk's global trash if you have writing permissions to it (and root has writing permissions msotly everywhere)
<Breakage> TheSheep: ah thats cool, thanks :) thought that might be the case.
<cookiemonster077> done now what
<TheSheep> Breakage: also, files deleted form the command line don't go to trash
<TheSheep> Breakage: they are lost permanently
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: it hsould work now
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: as user
<Breakage> TheSheep: oh thanks, think i'll use commands to delete from filesystem :)
<cookiemonster077> does the fusesmb.conf need editting
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: yes, if you want to use a user name and/or password
<cookiemonster077> the dir change does not matter?
<TheSheep> no, it's not configured in there
<cookiemonster077> i need to reboot to check something I had an error when I booted this morning that might be important
<cookiemonster077> i am back
<cookiemonster077> the error did not show this time
<cookiemonster077> but the new dir is still empty
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: run 'fusesmb new_dir'
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: as user
<Breakage> i've uninstalled gnome-screensaver that should solve my screensaver problem right :)?
<TheSheep> Breakage: no
<TheSheep> Breakage: it's power saving, not a screen saver
<TheSheep> Breakage: the monitor is being puti nto low energy mode
<Breakage> TheSheep: damn ok thanks
<TheSheep> Breakage: but I don't know where to change these settings
<Breakage> TheSheep: no probs ill google
<TheSheep> Breakage: you might need to install the gnome power manager
<Breakage> ok
<TheSheep> Breakage: and run gnome-power-preferences then
<Breakage> TheSheep: ok thanks :)
<cookiemonster077> it ran fuse with 'sudo' but then it won't let me into the dir
<cookiemonster077> permission denied
<TheSheep> cookiemonster077: do 'sudo umount' and run the fusesmb as normal user, without sudo
<cookiemonster077> sudo umount
<TheSheep> sudo mumount directory
<TheSheep> umount
<cookiemonster077> that has done it. so all these problems are because i did all this as root
<cookiemonster077> ??
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> funne, eh?
<TheSheep> funny
<cookiemonster077> thanks for all your help. mind if i come back with the next problem
<TheSheep> not at all
<cookiemonster077> thanks again
<mindframe-> what should i use to sync my palm device in xfce?
<TheSheep> !palm | mindframe-
<ubotu> mindframe-: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<mindframe-> thanks
<sinkorswim> is it possible to rearrange items on the task list?
<march> goodnight :D
<nikolam> HI. Does anyone use CDRW or DVD+-RW disks as rewritable disks in UDF format under Linux?
<nikolam> I can`t manage to format CDRW`s or DVD+RW`s in UDF file system and use them
<Breakage> anyone know how i can remove the toolbar text in Mirage? :)
<LetsGo67> !moonlight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Breakage> !mirage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Breakage> !dpms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rzr> hi
<rzr> any developpers around ?
#xubuntu 2008-01-23
<scizzo-> rzr: why do you need a developer?
<rzr> to do my job while i am sleeping
<rzr> no I just planed to rebuild xubuntu livecd
<rzr> and i've found what i am looking for
<rzr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=LiveCDCustomization%2F6.06
<TangentCollision> hey, I need a little bit of assistance
<TangentCollision> not much, but a small amount
<TangentCollision> I recently removed as much as I could of the xorg server
<TangentCollision> but now it gives me a blue screen saying "xserver could not start" then the blue stays up and I'm able to continue from console and gradually the blue goes away
<TangentCollision> but it would be nice to not even have the blue, would that be possible?
<zoredache> what did you do to remove the xorg server?
<TangentCollision> it's a server box
<TangentCollision> the xorg was taking up some resources and I always ssh into it anyways
<zoredache> not, why, but how
<TangentCollision> oh
<TangentCollision> *^^*
<TangentCollision> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<zoredache> when you say 'it gives me a blue screen'  what do you mean?  you get a blue screen when it boots, or?
<TangentCollision> it pops up the usual command line blue screen with a yes and no option in the middle
<TangentCollision> saying "xserver could not start properly, please contact a system administrator"
<TangentCollision> "would you like to send a report?"
<TangentCollision> or something like that
<TangentCollision> I don't think it matters all that much, really
<zoredache> hrm...  I can think of a couple possibilities, when you did the remove some config files got leftover that is still trying to start x
<zoredache> try this... 'sudo dpkg -P gdm'
<TangentCollision> dpkg -P gdm
<TangentCollision> (Reading database ... 60524 files and directories currently installed.)
<TangentCollision> Removing gdm ...
<TangentCollision>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ]
<TangentCollision> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<TangentCollision> Purging configuration files for gdm ...
<TangentCollision> Removing user `gdm'...
<TangentCollision> done.
<TangentCollision> dpkg - warning: while removing gdm, directory `/etc/gdm' not empty so not removed.
<TangentCollision> oh crap, I'm so sorry
<zoredache> you might try doing a 'sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep dein'
<TangentCollision> that was supposed to go in notepad :x
<TangentCollision> xserver-xorg                                    deinstall
<zoredache> that directory thing isn't really a critical error
<zoredache> do a dpkg -P on xserver-xorg as well
<zoredache> or anything that shows up in the that --get-selections | grep deinst   command
<TangentCollision> okay
<TangentCollision> that's all that showed up
<TangentCollision> I don't want to restart invizions right now
<TangentCollision> there's like 5 people renting shells that are connected :X
<TangentCollision> thanks though
<TangentCollision> I'm sure it worked
<zoredache> I am pretty sure that removing gdm should keep X from loading at boot time
<TangentCollision> cool
<TangentCollision> okay, now for my other question :D
<TangentCollision> does anyone here know anything about running a tf2 dedicated server?
<soldats> removing gdm keeps X but at boot you need to type "startx" to get to a gui
<TangentCollision> I've just completely removed it, I don't need it, it's a tiny hd :P
<TangentCollision> in a surprisingly large computer o.o
<soldats> i dont have it either
<zoredache> soldats, except he also removed the xserver-xorg so startx probably wont' do anything
<TangentCollision> man, there needs to be a live support for hlds tool
<soldats> why would he remove xserver. X has a lot of col features
<soldats> s/col/cool
<zoredache> TangentCollision: it is likely there are several other xorg related packages that you still want to get rid of
<zoredache> soldats: its a server
<TangentCollision> I don't really need a gui at all
<TangentCollision> I never see the gui
<TangentCollision> there's no monitor connected to my linux box
<soldats> ahh sorry.
<soldats> i apologize
<TangentCollision> it's okay
<TangentCollision> miswordings and misconceptions are common
<TangentCollision> anyways, about my second question >.>
<zoredache> TangentCollision: try a 'sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep xserver' that will list some other left over packages you might not want related to the xserver
<zoredache> I know nothing about hosting game servers
<TangentCollision> that's too bad
<TangentCollision> thanks anyways
<soldats> you might wat to contact tf2 or valve for server help
<TangentCollision> they'll never respond
<TangentCollision> I've found a lot of communities that do linux hlds managing
<TangentCollision> just wanted to see if I could get some live feedback
<soldats> search freenode for valve support
<LairSpirit> Hello
<LairSpirit> I've a question regarding the installation of xubuntu onto my Toshiba 2800 satellite. Mandrake 10 installed fine previously but I'd much rather an Ubuntu install (having previously used it on my desktop)
<LairSpirit> When installing from the live cd I downloaded, I get an error telling me the ext3 partition failed to create. I'm using the whole disk space. I've tried twice. What might I do to remedy this?
<soldats> hmm try using a seperate partition cd to create the partitions
<soldats> i forget what the name of the seperate cd is called though
<soldats> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soldats> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<LairSpirit> Great, I'll check it out, thanks :)
<soldats> LairSpirit, not sure man. i seriously forgot the name. i think it would work though. its very strange that it did not work through the live cd. did you try the textbased install from the livecd. i have to go to sleep but if you dont figure it out try in #ubuntu
<soldats> as the install should be the same
<LairSpirit> I haven't tried textbased yet. I've got to go to work soon was hoping to getting it installing before then.
<LairSpirit> I'll try again afterwards using textbased. If I have no luck then, I'll seek some more help.
<soldats> try text based and see if its any better. i only do text based installs
<soldats> well id say try in #ubuntu if you dont fidure it out. ill be back in about 16 hours
<soldats> good luck
<LairSpirit> Thanks for helping :)
<blippe> what was the name of the default mediaplayer in xubuntu?
<blippe> xfmedia, right!
<scizzo-> moin
<syere> can anyone point me to a website that truly shows the performance differences between the ubuntu lines?
<Hobbsee> what's the least amount of ram xubuntu will run on?
<totalwormface> someone should make a botentry on that question
<Hobbsee> sorry :)
<Hobbsee> i just haven't found the answer yet
<totalwormface> hehe no problem
<totalwormface> as far as i know there are no real minimum system requirements
<Hobbsee> and it's not in the topic or anything
<totalwormface> ^^
<Ven]n> i want to use flash in my opera browser.. and thinking of redirecting where it reads the plugins from
<Ven]n> where is firefox having its plugins?
<totalwormface> exactly my point, there are many persons who ask the same question
 * Hobbsee is pondering the feasibility of a low-ram machine, and running xfce over vnc or soemthing
<Ven]n> i have for instance /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree, /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree,
<Hobbsee> Xubuntu (and XFCE on the whole) is noted for lighter system requirements. A Xubuntu system will generally boot on less than 64Mb of memory, and will run comfortably on a machine with 128Mb or less installed.
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<totalwormface> Ven]n: try ~/.mozilla/plugins
<totalwormface> Hobbsee: good!
<totalwormface> less than i expected too
<Ven]n> no such folder
<totalwormface> then /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<totalwormface> (i'm not on a ubuntu machine right now) hehe
<Ven]n> yeah
<Ven]n> i have libjavaplugin.so and xineplugin.so
<Ven]n> i thought there would be a flash plugin there
<Ven]n> as flash works in firefox
<Ven]n> ok, managed to put in flash
<Ven]n> but cant find shockwafve player
<totalwormface> Ven]n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3998980&postcount=5
<totalwormface> oh hehe
<totalwormface> no, there is no shockwave for linux :]
<Ven]n> wut?
<totalwormface> does someone in this room know how to add factoids to ubotu?
<totalwormface> Ven]n: well you could try this but i wouldn't recomment it: http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: !foo is <reply> bar
<totalwormface> Hobbsee: great
<Ven]n> totalwormface, funny
<totalwormface> it is *^_^*
<totalwormface> a while ago there was a shockwave petition, to get native shockwave support on linux, i wonder if it made any difference
<totalwormface> !xfcemem is <reply> A Xubuntu system will boot on less than 64Mb of memory, and will run comfortably on a machine with 128Mb or less installed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<totalwormface> weeee
<Hobbsee> !xfcemem is <reply> A Xubuntu system will boot on less than 64Mb of memory, and will run comfortably on a machine with 128Mb or less installed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> good bot.
<totalwormface> gahh, you have privileges :D
<totalwormface> i got a 'thingy is forwarded to #ubuntu-ops'
<Hobbsee> yeah, i do.
<Hobbsee> :)
<totalwormface> well then i guess i'll add this one too
<totalwormface> !xfcespace is <reply> A Xubuntu system needs less than 1.5Gb of hard drive space to function normally. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<totalwormface> still no privileges! :P
<totalwormface> Hobbsee: oh btw, do you also have the ability to remove someone from the ignorelist? my nick 'totalwormage' is for some reason ignored, i don't know why
<Hobbsee> !xfcespace is <reply> A Xubuntu system needs less than 1.5Gb of hard drive space to function normally. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: the ignore list?  ubotu clearly isn't ignoring you, if it's taking your stuff to -ops
<totalwormface> Hobbsee: he's ignoring the nick 'totalwormage'
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> no, i don't, sorry
<totalwormface> what do you think i keep this silly nick for? hehehhe
<totalwormface> ah ok :]
<Breakage> anyone know how to remove the toolbar text in mirage img browser?
<Ven]n> are there widgets for linux in the same way like dashboard for os x?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: yes, look for desklets
<TheSheep> Breakage: what do you mean?
<Ven]n> TheSheep, you know if its possible to use os x widgets as well?
<TheSheep> Ven]n: I'm pretty sure it's not
<Breakage> Thunar: Sorry may not be built in to xubuntu but Mirage is a lightweight minimal image browser like GQview, can't find a irc channel for it just wanted to know how to remove the text on the toolbar buttons.
<TheSheep> Breakage: I guess they have forced it
<Breakage> loool sorry TheSheep, I was typing sudo Thunar :D
<TheSheep> Breakage: normally, applications will inherit the system settings for this, unless you tell your app to ignore them
<TheSheep> Breakage: just report a bug on their page
<Breakage> TheSheep: ah ok where could I check the xfce settings?
<TheSheep> Breakage: settings->user interface settings
<Breakage> from all the Mirage screenys i've seen looks like it should be disabled. ok thanks.
<nikolam> Hi I found some interesting note about making .deb packages in file:///usr/share/doc/Debian/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-port : "Porting a package to the stable system" I want to build and install iceape 1.0.7 on xubuntu 7.10, avoiding the need to install hardy packages and hardy itself
<Breakage> hmm yeah, it's set to icons. oh well.
<nikolam> 1.1.7 :)
<nikolam> Should I do that - it sounds much safer to build packages for current distribution version, instead of installing packages for newer version and needing to satisfy all dependencies
<Bigman> hello there
<Bigman> i installed xubuntu recently on my acer travelmate c100 (800MHz P3-M, 256MB RAM) and I ended up with X taking up pretty much 100% of the cpu all the time
<Bigman> any ideas what might be causing this?
<Bigman> it seems to run very well with xfld (based on xubuntu 6.10) but unfortunately lacks some of the more recent features i require
<nikolam> Bigman, I used ti use xubuntu 7.04 on p3-733 with no problem at all
<nikolam> see it maybe thunar or gam_server is using more cpu then usual
<nikolam> see it with command "top"
<Bigman> nikolam: thanks - it was xorg that was taking up all the cpu in top - so i'm not entirely sure what was going on there
<Bigman> i would understand it if i was running something like amarok, but it is when i was doing nothing
<Bigman> perhaps i should try the 7.04 version instead...
<nikolam> hmm. what driver do you use?
<nikolam> you can try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select apropriate driver. Or try to use VESA driver, until you figure out wgat Graphics chip ypu have in machine
<Bigman> thats certainly something to look into - i dont know which driver i was using - whatever came with it
<nikolam> You can try to use lshw-gtk as frontend for lshw to figure out what is your graphics
<Bigman> unfortunately there is no way to tell atm - its currently running xfld, but it is becoming increasingly clear that it is not quite up to the job
<Bigman> ok, thanks - will remember that
<nikolam> i dont know what is xfld
<Bigman> is there a way of cutting down xubuntu preinstall, or do i just have to use the package manager to remove stuff once its installed?
<Bigman> xfld is a distribution based on xubuntu 6.10 - very slimline, very cutdown and very quick
<TheSheep> Breakage: yu can install a commandline system and add what you need
<nikolam> you can use ubuntu minimal cd
<Bigman> TheSheep: ah excellent
<Bigman> tho i guess that assumes i know exactly what i need :)
<nikolam> I need 1. xfce 2. everything else .. :)
<TheSheep> Breakage_: you can always install it *when* you need it
<TheSheep> sorry
<Bigman> indeed
<Breakage> TheSheep: ^^
<nikolam> Bigman, Maybe you should turn off compiz-fusion and/or composing :)
<Bigman> yeah - ill check that out too - thanks very much for the suggestions
<Breakage> !powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<march> Some informations about powernowd - http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2Fpowernowd&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=ASCII
<Breakage> march: thanks :)
<march> Breakage: You're welcome! :)
<march> Hope it will help you.
<Breakage> march: yeah, thanks this is the kind of thing I looking for.
<Breakage> was*
<zoredache> why would shortcuts in the thunar side-panel disappear?
<zoredache> where is the configuration stored?
<ablomen> Hey, does anybody know what tool to use to set the screen resolution list in hardy? Only resolution in the display settings list is 640x480. And the new xorg config file is... well a bit empty
<TheSheep> ablomen: it's autodetected on X startup
<TheSheep> ablomen: check the logs to see why th other modes are rejected
<TheSheep> ablomen: it's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ablomen> hmm ok it gives "hsync out of range" for the 1024x768 default mode
<ablomen> back to #xorg :)
<ablomen> oh one last weird thing
<ablomen> it only gives 640x480 as an option, but it uses 800x600 anyway, by default
<ablomen> maybe just a virtualbox thing..
<TheSheep> ablomen: try setting the sync ranges for your monitor screen
<TheSheep> ablomen: they may be autodetected wrong
<TheSheep> ablomen: you can set them with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ablomen> The-Kernel, no i cant, it only asks for keyboard settings :)
<ablomen> and it rejected my own changes to the config file
<ablomen> but ill try again setting it manually :)
<ablomen> s/rejected/didnt start with
<ablomen> hmm didnt work, ah well, 800x600 it is then :)
<ablomen> thanks anyway The-Kernel
<ablomen> ehm TheSheep even
<sekaab> hello
<march> hi
<Smirnov> is there a color scheme to make the terminal look white and normal
<Smirnov> like gnome-terminal in regular Ubuntu ?
<zoredache> Smirnov: oyou can change the colors under the edit->preferences menu
<Smirnov> i did but the text still feels a little off.. like its too big and bold
<zoredache> you could install gnome-terminal and then compare them side to side and adjust until you get it right
<Smirnov> much better, i found the desktop background color made it seem a lot worse and i found another setting to make font size smaller:)
<Smirnov> argh my vmware tools does not build with xubuntu 7.10
<zoredache> really?   I don't believe I had any problems...  are you sure you got the linux-headers-nnnn package?
<Smirnov> yeah im running 2.6.22-14-generic and i have linux-headers-2.6.22
<zoredache> and linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<Smirnov> yea
<zoredache> you installed build-essentials?
<Smirnov> yea
<zoredache> well google the error message you get from the compile, or pastebin the errors
<Smirnov> heres the error thati get
<Smirnov> http://rafb.net/p/IwVVRH54.html
<zoredache> Smirnov: did you see http://aggregator.foolab.org/node/12516
<Smirnov> no, let me try hat
<Smirnov> hmm my vmhgfs also does not build, perhaps i need to upgrade to the latest vmware insteado f using 6.0.0
<zoredache> Smirnov: if there is an update avilable then I suspect I would upgrade to it.  vmware tends to be pretty good about not making things worse with updates
<Proto> hello all
<Proto> i'm having trouble installing my kernel source
<zoredache> Proto: what do you mean?
<Proto> i installed linux-headers-2.6.22-14-server but the folder under /usr/src seems to be wrong or something
<Proto> in Terminal, a lot of the files are red
<zoredache> what are you getting the source for?
<Proto> i'm trying to get Truecrypt to work
<Proto> i installed linux-sources too
<Proto> it just made a tar.bz2 under /usr/src
<zoredache> Proto: if you installed linux-headers-2.6.22-14-server, then you should have a folder /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-server
<Proto> yes, i do
<Proto> it seems incomplete or corrupt
<Proto> maybe?
<Proto> the files appear red in terminal
<zoredache> I don't have ls set to show colors... please tell me what 'red' is supposed to mean?
<Proto> haha no idea, but i found a better guide
<Proto> i'll brb if i can't figure it out
<Smirnov> ok got my vmware tools to build :)
<march> goodnight :)
<omena> hello eveyone
<omena> I am having problems installing flash
<omena> I do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<omena> it says at the end flash is NOT installed
<soldats> go to the adobe site and do a manual install via tar.gz
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a way to stop xfce4-panel from loading when a user logs in?
#xubuntu 2008-01-24
<soldats> remove it from the users startup
<soldats> ?
<AzMoo> soldats: How? I can't find it anywhere.
<AzMoo> ah hah, /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<AzMoo> Actually, taking it out of there didn't work.
<soldats> login as user and close the panels and go to desktop preferences the check save sessions on logout
<soldats> it should only save sessions per user
<AzMoo> Yeah that got it, thanks.
<soldats> cool
<soldats> :P
<AzMoo> Although I would like to know where that's defined. I did a grep of the home directory looking for xfce4-panel and the only thing was my bash_history and the cache
<soldats> hmm i recall finding it many months ago but i cant remember. you could try asking in #xfce. i belive it should be in the xfce4 directory in some config files or sometingn
<AzMoo> ok, thanks :)
<Mannequin> hi. could anyone recommend me a good movie/video player for xubuntu with support for subtitles (.srt files)?
<AzMoo> Mannequin: Mplayer
<Mannequin> thanks azmoo, is it in the repositories?
<soldats> xine and totem are pretty good IMO
<soldats> mplayer is in the repos yes
<stinkyj> is the PPC port gone?
<stinkyj> or just no longer maintained
<bytor4232> I'm having problems connecting to xfce.org
<bytor4232> I can load the website http://www.xfce.org in lynx, but not in firefox.
<AzMoo> bytor4232: Don't have a proxy or something set up?
<bytor4232> no
<bytor4232> Can you load it?
<bytor4232> Hm.
<bytor4232> I deactivated StumbleUpon, and it came right up
<LairSpirit> If I upgrade my ram after install, will xubuntu automatically pick it up or will I have to change something somewhere?
<soldats> it should auto pick it up, if not run memtest86 to make sure its all recognized
<LairSpirit> ok, thanks
<jones> i have a really weird issue. every time i open a terminal it crashed the entire xfce session and returns me to the login screen.. any  ideas?
<soldats> new install
<bronxangel> I keep getting erros when trying to run an update. the errors indicate that it can not find the update sources
<bronxangel> room?
<zoredache> did you add some unofficial repositories perhaps?
<zoredache> try running an 'sudo apt-get update' from a terminal
<bronxangel> that is what is generating the errors
<bronxangel> btw, thanks
<zoredache> what is the repository it is complaining about?  Can you access the repository with a browser?
<bronxangel> i got "Failed to fetc http://.../gutsy-updates/Release
<zoredache> what was the ... part
<soldats> terminal font may be too big to display properly
<bronxangel> Failed to fetch http://gulus.USherbrooke.ca/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-proposed/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<brandon__> who's running the least amount of hardware?
<brandon__> i have a p3/550, 256megs
<boogieman> Hello all, I'm trying to get Brightness Control working on my Compaq 6710b running Xubuntu 7.10. Pls. help
<boogieman> I've been googling around and most of the posts I came across are on gamma correction. Which is not what I want.
<_Ergo_> hello i downloaded xubutu livecd iso
<_Ergo_> can i start install in text mode ?
<boogieman> _Ergo_: yes; you should be able to
<_Ergo_> how can i do it ? i dont want to download another image
<_Ergo_> tried escape and typing: linux text
<boogieman> boot up and see. There will be a menu option for text based installations
<_Ergo_> no there is no text based install option
<boogieman> what is your livecd name
<_Ergo_> xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<_Ergo_> there is safe mode
<_Ergo_> which i didnt tried out but suspect to be vga mode
<kwhk> hi, i got problems with playing videos on some web sites.
<kwhk> like:  http://www.apple.com/macbookair/#ad
<kwhk> any help please?
<scizzo-> what problem exactly?
<kwhk> scizzo: mine is mplayer plug-in.  it firstly displays "getting .......", then "playing .......", and finally "stopped", without playing anything.
<scizzo-> kwhk: seems like mplayer does not like the format.....not sure why though
<kwhk> scizzo-: but you can get it played?
<scizzo-> nope
<scizzo-> its the same here
<Gpalco> Dear Xubuntu users. I am new to Xubuntu. It is my first install btw. I ran into a problem: did some changes in windows outlook and it worked well for several startups, but now when I log in - I get just a broun blank screen without icons or the pannel. Thout I was able to loch and unlock the screen - the desktop pannels don't get loaded. Ctrl+Alt_Backspace reloads the system, but it is all the same. Is there a way to restart them? any setting file to modif
<L1B3RTY> buona sera gente, spero che qualcuno possa darmi una mano, uso xubuntu 7.10 alternative l'ho appena installato, mi potete aiutaare, grazie
<ctop> i did sudo ndiswrapper -m and ndiswrapper doesnt start at startup.
<ctop> so every time i restart i need to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<TheSheep> ctop: add it to /etc/modules
<ctop> ok thank you
<ctop> it will modprobe ndiswrapper at startup?
<predaeus> Gpalco, you could try to hit ALT-F2 and run xfce4-terminal and then xfce4-panel and see if it starts up or spits some error messages.
<TheSheep> ctop: yes
<ctop> ty sheep
<ctop> could anyone tell me what these are that were already in the /etc/modules
<ctop> fuse
<ctop> lp
<ctop> sbp2
<TheSheep> ctop: these are kernel modules that are loaded by default
<TheSheep> ctop: lp is for printers, I think, and fuse is for user-space filesystems
<TheSheep> ctop: not sure about sbp2
<TheSheep> ctop: maybe sound blaster pro
<Breakage> Hi, Just wondering how I could change the default xubuntu icon on the xfce menu on the panel?
<zoredache> well if you were just wondering... Then the answer is almost certainly yes.  It can be changed.  Of course if you where asking how.  I have no idea.
<FreakCERS> hehe
<Breakage> hehe ok :))
<siggjen> just rightclick and choose properties
<nikolam> Breakage, right-click on IT and change it there is "icons" and you can choose whatever icon you like :)
<Breakage> nikolam: Thanks alot :) thought it would be harder like gnome
<scizzo-> http://pastebin.com/m49789ce
<scizzo-> dbus-launch f-spot works however f-spot does not
<scizzo-> the system has dbus running but f-spot does not want to run with it
<scizzo-> this has happened since the upgrade to hardy.....however from the developers point of view in #ubuntu-devel they said that this problem seems to come from xubuntu not starting the dbus correctly
<scizzo-> or something like that
<TheSheep> !bugs | scizzo-
<ubotu> scizzo-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scizzo-> as you wish
<Breakage> Anyone here update to Xfce 4.4.2 on Gutsy?
<sekaab> good evening
<Breakage> evening
<sparrw> im trying to build gdb and im getting a warning regarding 'makeinfo' being missing
<Breakage> I just upgraded from 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 with xubuntu gutsy via xubuntu-team's launchpad ppa all is fine exept thunar won't recongnise my master hdd (ntfs drive). there is no HDD icon in sidepanel. how can I fix this?
<Breakage> xfce from*
<slow-motion> hi
<Breakage> Could someone help, im using Xfce 4.4.2 with xubuntu just upgraded from 4.4.1 but thunar isn't showing my ntfs drive. it shows up under fdisk -l as /dev/sda1.
<Breakage> anyone?
<slow-motion> n8
<march> goodnight :)
<Andy_> Hey all, I've recently installed Xubuntu 7.10 on an old sony laptop, the install went fine however theres a problem that the actual viewable image is only taking up part of the screen, I have a big black border on my monitor that I can't seem to get rid of, anyone know of any possible solution?
<roflmaoxx> is it possible to upgrade from xubuntu 6.10 to 7.10 ?
<crimsun> not recommended, but yes
<crimsun> (with a lot of massaging)
<crimsun> 6.10-> 7.04-> 7.10 is recommended
<roflmaoxx> hm ok
<roflmaoxx> ok
<roflmaoxx> should i use update manager or?
<crimsun> apt-get for the first IIRC
<resolution> my screen and graphics program crashes, anyone know how to get it to work?
#xubuntu 2008-01-25
<ManUnderground> Hey I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 server on a T40, but I get the following error on start up PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.  Anyone know how to get around this?
<_slvmchn_> hmm maybe try the prior version's install CD, see if it gives you the same... if not install that, then try upgrading after it's installed
<_slvmchn_> but if the CPU is too old for the kernel in actuality, then i don't know what to tell, you, might not happen
<ManUnderground> thanks, I'll look around and probably end up trying that
<Kuni> is compiz installed in xubuntu gutsy by default, as in ubuntu?
<_slvmchn_> i don't think so but it might be, even if it's not it takes about 5 seconds to get with synaptic
<_slvmchn_> maybe another few minutes to set it all up right
<soldats> locate compiz
<LairSpirit> I've successfully installed Xbuntu onto my pIII 650 128MB 10GB Toshiba Satellite 2800 laptop. But I'm not convinced yet that it's 'zippy' :( It loads a little slower than the two previous OS (WinME and Mandrake 10) The CPU is running at 100% when nothing is running, is that normal?
<LairSpirit> *Xubuntu :P
<soldats> have you checked the system monitor to see what is eating so much processor/memory. also check in autostarted apps and see if theres something that shouldnt be running in there
<LairSpirit> In system monitor, the only thing running that claims CPU % is gnome-system-monitor :P
<soldats> wierd
<LairSpirit> Where do I check for autostarted apps? I remember seeing it but can't recall now
<soldats> applications > system > auto apps
<LairSpirit> it's not in there O_o
<soldats> strange but seeing as that you only have 128 memory id think it would run a "little" slow but not a constant 100% CPU usage
<soldats> id suggest on a small system you should maybe go for the minimal install
<LairSpirit> Id have liked to
<soldats> dont quote me though. its the choice id make at this point for a new install :(
<LairSpirit> I dont want it to do much. I just want linux on it. Chat, browser, email. Oh, play dvds. Thats it.
<soldats> with a minimal install thats possible. also id look into maybe a much smaller window manager like enlightenment
<soldats> before you reinstall (if you do) try out enlightenment
<soldats> or fluxbox as they run fast on slow machines like your and mine
<LairSpirit> I thought Xfce was supposed to be small
<soldats> it is. smaller than gnome for sure. but there are window managers that are a quarter the size
<cookiemonster077> can someone tell me how to configure fuse to run on boot
<LairSpirit> Ill check out enlightenment. Any idea why autostarted apps isnt appearing for me now?
<soldats> cookiemonster077, can you put it in autostarted apps
<LairSpirit> ah Applications > Settings
<macogw> im running the xubuntu live cd for gutsy on my friend's dell inspiron 8600 and the mouse wont move
<macogw> the "mouse" and "synaptics" drivers are both listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Breakage> hi just had to reinstall xubuntu, was wondering how to enable numlock on startup without numlockx, or any extra programs. I had it set on start on previous install.
<soldats> google it
<soldats> not to be mean
<Wyrmul> How can I determine which version of xubuntu I have installed?
<soldats> try "enable numlock on startup in ubuntu"
<Breakage> ok :))
<Wyrmul> is there a terminal command I can run?
<soldats> i believe so i cant remember
<soldats> Wyrmul, you could try asking in #ubuntu
<Breakage> hmm, still searching google now but all things point to "numlockx" and i'm positive i've never used it with ubuntu or xubuntu. strange.
<soldats> Wyrmul, you can open gnome-system-monitor and in the first tab it will show the version
<soldats> Breakage, one sec
<Breakage> soldats ok :)
<soldats> hmm well the only solution im finding is using numlockx
<soldats> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup
<soldats> old guide but still works in most cases
<soldats> wait...
<Breakage> hehe yeah, thats all I found the stuff with numlockx. i've never used numlockx and enabled it for xubuntu and ubuntu fiesty and gutsy but just cant remember how. think it might be in gconf, checking through gconf-editor now.
<Breakage> don't really want to enable extra programs on startup
<soldats> yuh extra apps suck
<Breakage> found it under "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/remember_numlock_state" but it's gnome might still work not sure. i had it set last time with xubuntu so must be away :D
<soldats> i believe that may be it. i did it in ubuntu gnome way back
<soldats> isnt gconf-editor an extra package though
<Breakage> yep, need it to change some stuff like.. notification pop-up and things
<Breakage> position*
<soldats> ahh. i never had problems with anything so i guess i never needed it
<Breakage> :) I used to use ubuntu-tweak for gnome but doesn't work for xubuntu. which is a shame.
<soldats> lol. i use fluxbox normally and tweak by hand
<Wyrmul> have you tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<Breakage> :) im gunna be trying out flux later.
<soldats> Wyrmul, who
<Wyrmul> either, anyone?
<soldats> yes i have
<Wyrmul> how did it go?
<Breakage> Wyrmul, I have yes but kinda borked my settings. So did fresh install.
<soldats> perfectly smooth
<Wyrmul> that inspires confidence.  :)
<soldats> livecd is best IMO but mine went smoothly
<soldats> updatedb
<soldats> the the updats then upgrade
<Breakage> hehe sorry, only happened once though and when i tried dist upgrade to hardy alpha 2 that went ok
<Wyrmul> hmmm.  I may wait till I get a live cd to update from as opposed to through update manager
<soldats> oh i used cli
<Wyrmul> cli?
<soldats> command line interface
<soldats> terminal
<Wyrmul> gotcha.  how would I run the update from the cli?  wait there is probably a doc somewhere on that
<soldats> sudo apt-get update
<Wyrmul> well looks like I am not doing that.  I am trying to get Virtual Box running and it seems to have some USB issues with gutsy
<soldats> hmm. not sure. i know nothing about virtual box.
<Wyrmul> it is in tehir docs.  Something with Gutsy broke their USB.  so I may as well go with feisty which should work fine.  And I already have.  thanks alot.
<soldats> cool
<soldats> Breakage, also i think its possible to enable numlock on startup via /etc/X11/gdm somewhere in there they may be an option
<Breakage> soldats: thanks i'll do a bit more googling on that, need some coffee 1st lol.
<soldats> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<soldats> look here
<graelb> hi there, quick question... if i want to bind a command to a launcher or a shortcut (through compiz-fusion), but it needs to be ran as root (IE shutdown,) how do i do that without needing to type in my password?
<Breakage> thanks :)
<an0nym[eee]> o/
<swombat> Hello... how do i disable the automatic power management stuff in xubuntu 7.10 ? I don't want the screen to switch off after a period of inactivity. I've alreaady disabled the screensaver, but there's clearly something else also going on
<swombat> [10:18] < swombat> Hello... how do i disable the automatic power management stuff in xubuntu 7.10 ? I don't want the screen to switch off after a period of inactivity. I've alreaady disabled the screensaver, but there's clearly something else also going on
<an0nym[eee]> o/
<an0nym[eee]> hi people, i have a problem, how to blobk the auto mounting of a usb disk
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume manager
<LetsGo67> Merci.
<LetsGo67> Thanks man!
<LetsGo67> It now all plays in sound juicer!
<LetsGo67> See you late.r
<swombat> Hello... how do i disable the automatic power management stuff in xubuntu 7.10 ? I don't want the screen to switch off after a period of inactivity. I've alreaady disabled the screensaver, but there's clearly something else also going on.. I also tried "xset -dpms", that doesn't do it either.
<TheSheep> swombat: have you tried searching the forums?
<Ven]n> is there something in xubuntu that causes pinging of hostnames to be slow?
<Ven]n> i mean.. just the action.. respons is fast
<Ven]n> but pinging a hostname 4 times takes 20 seconds
<TheSheep> Ven]n: ipv6 dns lookup maybe
<Ven]n> and pinging the ip of same hostname is quick.. like 3 secs
<Ven]n> this is my hosts file: http://rafb.net/p/cjJlZv25.html
<nanonyme> Ven]n, try a command: host hostname
<Ven]n> yes..
<Ven]n> finds the ip and some more stuff
<Ven]n> heh
<nanonyme> does it give an ipv6 address?
<Ven]n> host vg.no gives no ipv6, no
<nanonyme> right
<nanonyme> then it shouldn't be an ipv6-related problem
<Ven]n> other ideas?
<TheSheep> nanonyme: I know that some previous versions of ubuntu would try the dns lookup over ipv6 and *then* ipv4, after timeout
<Ven]n> im using eeexubuntu
<nanonyme> TheSheep, that's a bit inprecise
<nanonyme> TheSheep, it resolves *both* at first. then it tries ipv6 address, timeouts, fallbacks to ipv4 address
<nanonyme> it only tries ipv6 address if it exists
<TheSheep> nanonyme: that's why there are so many 'disabling ipv6 support' guides on the forums
<nanonyme> if the hostname has no ipv6 address, there is no problem
<TheSheep> nanonyme: but it has, from avahi autoconfiguration
<nanonyme> TheSheep, no, it doesn't. that's for the client. i'm talking of the destination computer
<TheSheep> nanonyme: an ad-hoc address
<nanonyme> if the destination computer has no AAAA record in DNS, there is no problem
<nanonyme> if it does, there is
<nanonyme> or can be anyway
<swombat> [13:40] >>> TheSheep<<< swombat: have you tried searching the forums? << I have now... I ended up installing gnome-power-manager as suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344311
<swombat> however, the screen has just now gone blank again
<swombat> even though the power preferences are set to never switch off
<nanonyme> TheSheep, though this is mostly irrelevant unless you want to understand the problem instead of just solving it
<Ven]n> hehe
<Ven]n> i just tried other dns (opendns).. no change
<Ven]n> ping -n speeds it up
<yhan> hi, i have installed the package xubuntu-desktop on top of my gnome dapper
<yhan> the menus are messy, how can I fix that ?
<skarface> messy?
<yhan> like a big mess
<skarface> no idea what that means
<yhan> lot of junk
<skarface> remove it?
<skarface> you can use gnome's menu editor or just remove the programs you don't want
<yhan> do I need to logoff - login to activate it ?
<skarface> no
<yhan> gnome-menus package ?
<skarface> alacarte
<yhan> ty
<yhan> y
<yhan> doesn't work
<yhan> for instance, the internet menu is network
<returnCode> hallo fellow
<returnCode> anyone can suggest me a voip phone for xUbuntu
<TeXnicer> Hi. After plug an 500MB-USB drive I get FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<TeXnicer> [32566.744640]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0).    What does this mean?
<TeXnicer> Do I use the wrong fs?
<chimpo> hey, what is the name of xfce;
<chimpo> doh
<chimpo> what is the name of xfce's version of metacity?
<TeXnicer> xfce?
<chimpo> i basically need to do the equivalent of typing metacity in terminal
<siggjen> xfwm4 ?
<chimpo> basicsally i logged in, could see the desktop but nothing else
<siggjen> did you try my suggestion?
<chimpo> yeah, nothing :(
<siggjen> maybe google know a thing or 30000 about the issue?
<chimpo> What do i google for though, any suggestions?
<siggjen> i got 125000 hits for «xfce4 window manager»
<chimpo> xfce4-panel did it woo
<siggjen> (:
<leche> why is the keyring manager asking me everytime to type password, altough i clicked that checkbox for remembering
<godfromdfo> hi
<godfromdfo> Would a Airstation wireless network work on ubuntu?
<godfromdfo> or is there a windows like function where more things work on it>
<godfromdfo> Is there a way to make ubuntu work like windows?
<godfromdfo> I mean have the compatibality?
<godfromdfo> compatibility*
<predaeus> godfromdfo, the wine project allows to run some windows applications. samba gives network interoperability. there is tools to access ntfs partitions.
<predaeus> if you mean hardware
<godfromdfo> ok ty
<godfromdfo> I will search those
<predaeus> !hardware | godfromdfo
<ubotu> godfromdfo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<godfromdfo> cool
<godfromdfo> ty for helpoing
<overridden> good evening here
<overridden> for some unknown reason, my xfwm4 session has 768 little panels open, anyone know some command that might help my close them all accept nr1 ?
<overridden> lol, is there someone out there reading this ???
<siggjen> you could kill all of them with this «killall xfce4-panel»
<siggjen> dunno how many reappear if you run xfce4-panel
<overridden> no, they all come back when I restart
<siggjen> you could try to rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<overridden> euhm, wont that kill my custom session ??
<siggjen> possible
<siggjen> poke around .cache/xfce4/ and try to find sth about the panel?
<overridden> k, sec
<overridden> cant find anything about them there
<overridden> it's also really killing my cpu
<siggjen> you could try to get rid of a few of them the usual way?
<overridden> lol, then I have to select them one by one in that "customize panel", ant the f*ck is it keeps on selecting "panel 1" each time
<siggjen> kilck on panel1 and select number 708 ?
<siggjen> *click
<overridden> yes, but after closing any one of them, it keeps on goin back to panel 1
<siggjen> sounds nasty
<overridden> there has to be some way to at least list them in a terminal, no ?
<siggjen> ps ux | grep xfce4-panel
<overridden> no
<overridden> not even "sudo lsof -p pid(xfce4-panel?"
<siggjen> sorry, i'm out of ideas
<overridden> lol, seems like I hit a unique problem :)
<siggjen> i'm no expert anyway
<overridden> can you recommend some channel here where some super-experts dwell ?
<siggjen> unfortunately no
<siggjen> maybe there is a xubuntu-dev or sth
<siggjen> overridden: look into .config/xfce4/
<overridden> k, sec
<overridden> ok, thx siggjen, found them in a config, gonne try, bb
<siggjen> good luck
<overridden> hehe
<overridden> thx siggjen, it worked, they're gone
<siggjen> overridden: that's nice (:
<overridden> idd, I REALLY didnt feel like killing 768 times a pannel using that dialog ;)
<siggjen> lazyness ...
<siggjen> (:
<overridden> that's me :D
<siggjen> i believe it's any sane admin
<march> n8
<nullifi> Greetings.
#xubuntu 2008-01-26
<sugardrunk> öä
<don_andrez> how do I install linux-virtual meta package
<cookiemonster077> can somebody tell  me how to get stage 6 playback in xubuntu
<cookiemonster077> how do I use .dmg files. I am told they are just a .iso but when I try to mount it it tells me wrong filesystem
<Proto> hi all
<zoredache> cookiemonster077: did you find this page? http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<Proto> how can i run a program as root, so it pops up the dialog asking for the root password
<zoredache> Proto: you want to run something with a gui prompt?
<Proto> some kind of sudo dialog?
<Proto> yes
<zoredache> use 'gksu application'
<Proto> ok
<Proto> thx
<leche> why is the keyring manager asking me everytime to type password, altough i clicked that checkbox for remembering
<zoredache> leche: what do you mean by everytime?  Do you mean you are asked every time at logon?
<leche> after logon...
<leche> zoredache, i got some apps like gajim that require that keyring thingy
<zoredache> right, but once you have opened it during a session you don't have to answer it twice right?
<leche> right
<leche> but it doesnt remember for startup
<zoredache> it isn't supposed to
<leche> do i need this libpam thing?
<zoredache> yes, the libpam thing is probably what you want.  It is buggy for me though
<zoredache> give it a shot
<zoredache> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<leche> thx
<leche> i just found a tutorial that works for gnome, but not for xfce
<leche> thx in advance zoredache :-)
<zoredache> well if you do find a working tutorial tell me
<leche> i will for sure
<leche> this is the one that didnt work
<speedcore> seems fast this xfce
<cookiemonster077> i solved the divx problem
<leche> zoredache, yepp as i said.. this doesnt work
<bassinboy> anyone experiencing WM problems? mine is never there, i think it's emerald (i think) that is crashing
<bassinboy> is there anyway i can not use emerald
<bassinboy> how do you disable compiz ?
<Breakage> bassinboy: If your using Xfce, try "xfwm4 --replace"
<Breakage> bassinboy: I'm not having prob's with compiz & emerald on xfce on fluxbox atm though. erm check out #compiz-fusion i'm sure someone on there could help you with it.
<Breetai> Hi all, does anyone know what options to feed configure to compile your own xfce goodie plugins??
<bassinboy> Breakage: thanks i just want to go with xfce4 wm
<Breakage> bassinboy: no problem :)
<bassinboy> Breakage: i either get another wm is running
<bassinboy> or when i killed x, cannot open display
<bassinboy> lol
<Breakage> :P
<bassinboy> dang compiz is still there
<Breakage> did you enable to startup in autostart applications? i think thats what its called.
<bassinboy> what does the expo plugin do?
<Breakage> zoom's out and displays all the desktops in like a tile mode
<Breakage> then you can move windows around or zoom in to a workspace
<bassinboy> is there a modules autoload conf file?
<bassinboy> i've noticed ubuntu likes to be rebooted to make wireless work after i modprobe
<Breakage> erm not sure but i know you can autoload modules if you put them in /etc/modules
<benjgvps> I need to format a vFat partition into a hfs partition
<benjgvps> Any Ideas?
<duncanm> hello
<duncanm> anyone awake, i'd like to find someone running xubuntu to test out a package
<duncanm> it's a normal ubuntu package, afaik, in gutsy (running GNOME), there are no problems
<duncanm> but on my laptop running eeexubuntu, it doesn't work
<nikolam> i am on amd64
<ere4si> did you install it from synaptic?
<Wyrmul> I have added a new sound card to my system and I cannot get xubuntu to notice
<duncanm> hmm
<duncanm> nikolam: can you install mit-scheme and try someone for me?
<nikolam> I am strugling to make my stable system operational at all costs. Maybe on some VM but i dont have one installed now.
<nikolam> Ok, I will, but as I say, I use amd64
<ere4si> Wyrmul, does it show when you type - lspci - in a terminal?
<nikolam> I have oly mit-scheme-doc package in synaptic
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> nikolam: i guess it's not available on 64bit
<duncanm> sigh
<Wyrmul> how can I show you without spamming the room?
<ere4si> maybe it has dependencies - is there a readme file?
<ere4si> !paste | Wyrmul
<ubotu> Wyrmul: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nikolam> maybe we can make some package, i am just in a mood :)
<duncanm> nikolam: i don't think it's available for 64 bit
<Wyrmul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53521/
<duncanm> anyone else available for a quick test? it'll only take a few minutes
<nikolam> duncanm Maybe I can make it from source for amd64? :)
<duncanm> nikolam: it's an intepreter, it doesn't generate 64bit code
<duncanm> nikolam: so even if you have source, it wouldn't build
<ere4si> Wyrmul, an audigy sound card?
<nikolam> no i ment to make a package for it for my synaptic :)
<Wyrmul> I have a creative Sound Blaster X-fi
<duncanm> i don't understand
<ere4si> Wyrmul, line four in your paste - creative sb
<duncanm> ere4si: do you have a second?
<ere4si> Wyrmul, can you right click the sound icon and choose preferences?
<ere4si> duncanm,  k
<duncanm> ere4si: are you running xubuntu on x86 hardware?
<Wyrmul> K, I have "Device #0: VIA 8235"  Amt the Wannabe Master is "Line in, 0"
<ere4si> duncanm, I use it on a pent3 for a file sever atm
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> i need someone with an X desktop to test it
<ere4si> duncanm, is it from source or synaptic?
<duncanm> synaptic
<duncanm> it's all packages
<duncanm> in fact, it's just one package
<duncanm> ere4si: if you could apt-get install mit-scheme
<ere4si> duncanm, then it's not doing what? pls
<duncanm> and once it's installed, run scheme
<duncanm> and then, type (edit)
<duncanm> if a new window pops up, it means it works, if not, then it proves my point (i guess_
<duncanm> ere4si: does that make sense?
<ere4si> duncanm, check your permissions would be my first guess
<duncanm> it has nothing to do with that
<Wyrmul> Well. It looks like there isn't a solution for getting this card working.  Alsa doesn't support it,  And the only driver available seems to be available for 64bit
<Wyrmul> thanks anyway
<ere4si> Wyrmul, there should be an option to select the audio device rom the right click - preferences
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ochosi> hi, can i change totems config in a file somewhere? cause i was using compiz-fusion with xgl a while ago and there totem worked, now it just stopped working
<Euan17> hey
<Euan17> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop
<Euan17> where can i find the power management settings?
<cbc1014> i
<Euan17> how do i mount network drives in xubuntu?
<totalwormface> Euan17: try fusesmb
<totalwormface> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Euan17> thanks
<totalwormface> :]
<totalwormface> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<totalwormface> !fusesmb is fusesmb allows easy access to networkshares https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<needcoffee> hi, does someone know if it's possible to browse a directory via obex? maybe in a way like with nautilus (nautilus obex://foo)
<TheSheep> needcoffee: thunar only supports local browsing
<needcoffee> to bad :(
<TheSheep> needcoffee: mayb there is a fuse filesystem for that though
<needcoffee> the problem is, i need to mount/unmount it on the fly
<needcoffee> ahh, i see...thank you TheSheep, i'll try this
<Wyrmul> somehow my grub settings were cleared.  I have lost the option to dual boot to my windows xp drive.  I have tried recreating the entry but I haven't had much success.
<Wyrmul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53591/
<gorilla3d> Anyone know how to fix my tiny tiny tiny fonts?
<gorilla3d> I ran gorilla3d@gorilla3d-desktop:~$ xdpyinfo | grep resolution and got
<gorilla3d>  resolution:    10x7 dots per inch
<TheSheep> gorilla3d: you can set dpi in your xorg.conf
<gorilla3d> TheSheep: http://paste2.org/p/12456 thats what I have :\
<TheSheep> gorilla3d: that's font paths
<TheSheep> gorilla3d: you want to add a line in the screen section
<TheSheep> gorilla3d: with 'option "dpi" "96x96"' for example
<gorilla3d> oh..
<gorilla3d> TheSheep: whats the function for it?
<gorilla3d> nvm I found it Display size
<gorilla3d> :)
<gorilla3d> thanks
<RandyboY> Ive bought myself a new (PCI) screen/graphics card and have installed it in a brand new server. (New as in not used, but probably some years old.) The integrated screencard stops functioning when the new is installed. (Understandably enough..) Ive put the vga in a good old crt screen and plugged s-video in my flat-tv. Both works up to a certain point. That point is the exact moment i press ctrl+d. (Must start up in recovery mode) I can do
<cogeno> Ok, I'm not running Xubuntu, but the #linux channel kicks me out for some BS reason regarding a proxy
<cogeno> Anyway, I'm trying to remove the bottom panel in kiosk mode on XFCE. Once I put the kiosk mode on, it comes back. Does anyone know how to fix thsi?
<TheSheep> cogeno: maybe try #xfce
<cogeno> Ah, thank you
<furiousphil> well ... i googled a lot but it didn't help:
<furiousphil> I want to change the resolution of my login screen. Therefore, I deleted all the low resolutions in the xorg.conf file and just left the 1650x1050 which is the resolution of my tft. The xorg-passage looks like that now:
<furiousphil> Section "Monitor"
<furiousphil> 	Identifier	"Standardbildschirm"
<furiousphil> 	Vendorname	"Samsung"
<redwyrm> hi
<redwyrm> what's a good GUI for the iptables firewall system in xubuntu?
<LetsGo67> I am not getting the "Screen and Graphics Configuration" that was promised in Xubuntu, how can I install it please?
<TheSheep> !firewall | redwyrm
<ubotu> redwyrm: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RandyboY> Ive bought myself a new (PCI) screen/graphics card and have installed it in a brand new server. (New as in not used, but probably some years old.) The integrated screencard stops functioning when the new is installed. (Understandably enough..) Ive put the vga in a good old crt screen and plugged s-video in my flat-tv. Both works up to a certain point. That point is the exact moment i press ctrl+d. (Must start up in recovery mode) I can do
<RandyboY> Maybe remove all installed drivers for the integrated graphics card(if there is a way to find that out)? And install new drivers for that specific card? There is only one problem and that is that i think both uses ati-drivers
<philipp__> hello, still got the problem with my login screen resolution ...
<philipp__> i cannot change it, even not by editing my xorg.conf file
<redwyrm> TheSheep, thanks
<RandyboY> Isnt xubuntu suppsed to contain /et/inittab?
<RandyboY> /etc/
<martyn> Rand - mine doesn't.
<bad_cables> hi
<bad_cables> i need to get a wireless card for my xubuntu box, i also run DSL
<bad_cables> what brand should i get?
<march> gn8
#xubuntu 2008-01-27
<Breakage> Hi, Where's the file to remove a submenu in xfce. I've just tried out and removed E17 but there is a submenu called other's in my xfce menu now, that i'd like to remove.
<cookiemonster077> can someone tell me how to get access to hotmail on thunderbird
<bad_cables> damn i have to tell you that the download mirror for this distro is sooooooo slowwwww
<bad_cables> but well worth it
<Breakage> anyone here use mpc? been testing diff audio players through linux on a amp. sound quality on mpc is v. nice :D
<cellwind929> hi
<cellwind929> hello?
<ronalith> hi
<cellwind929> hi
<ronalith> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a old machine with 64 mb ram, and when it is loading the installer components of the cd it hangs at 21% in the file libc6-udeb... I already checked the cd
<ronalith> I looked some forums with same problem but still can't find the solution
<Breakage> anyone know how to get sonata to open .pls files
<maristo> hi
<maristo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gpalco> Hallo, I did something to Xubuntu settings that ""xfce4-session"" stopped loading by default. I have to start it manually. How can I make it load automatically. What do I use for that ??????
<nerous> Howdy
<nerous> need some help with installing flash player in Firefox
<mynyml> anyone knows why my box would decide to shut down within 5 minutes?
<mynyml> the fan starts running like crazy, but the system monitor doesnt indicate anything eating the cpu
<puneypunk> hi how do i get xubuntu to automatically log me in?
<ochosi> i had compiz and xgl running and video playback was safe and sound, now that i switched back to normal totem/xine doesn't even start, it crashes with an xserver-error; anyone any idea what that could be?
<TheSheep> ochosi: what error exactly?
<TheSheep> ochosi: and what did you switch?
<TheSheep> puneypunk: settings->login window
<ochosi> TheSheep: here's the console output: http://pastebin.com/d42e4d396
<ochosi> TheSheep:  i switched back to normal xfce
<ochosi> TheSheep: i can also pastebin my xorg.conf if you think that's helpful
<puneypunk> thanks TheSheep
<cellwind929> hey, i have a question, i have a laptop with the x1600 mobility ati card. when i start up my laptop, i get a black screen until i hit ctrl+alt+f2, then it boots. is there any way to get around this? I'm using the restricted driver from ati
<TheSheep> ochosi: how did you "switch back"?
<TheSheep> cellwind929: try putting smaller resolution in /etc/usplash.conf
<TheSheep> cellwind929: it would probably also boot without you doing anything
<ochosi> TheSheep: disabled both xgl and compiz (xgl by putting "disable"-file in /home/ochosi/.config/xserver-xgl/disable )
<cellwind929> TheSheep: thanks
<ochosi> TheSheep: i mean compiz is simply not in the autostart anymore
<TheSheep> ochosi: what does 'xvinfo' say?
<ochosi> TheSheep: hmm, basically no good news. seems there's something fishy with my xv: http://pastebin.com/d1459a748
<ochosi> TheSheep: in my xorg.conf i have xv enabled ( Driver      "fglrx"
<ochosi>         Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
<ochosi>         Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off")
<TheSheep> I don;t have any experience with ati cards :/
<ochosi> TheSheep: still glxgears works with ~1600 fps
<TheSheep> heh
<ochosi> TheSheep: and all my games also work...
<ochosi> TheSheep: okay, seems it's a bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/130696
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130696 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "xine and totem-xine crashes with the fglrx driver" [Medium,New]
<srbaker> heya folks
<srbaker> i put xubuntu on a USB stick
<srbaker> and i want to install to a slim laptopt aht doesnt' have opitcal, and can't boot from USB
<srbaker> but i have a USB floppy drive it can boot from
<srbaker> how do i boot from a floppy (with USB support) that will load and install from the usb stick?
<srbaker> basically, i think i need a grub floppy with a kernel that has usbmass support built in so i can set the usb stick to root
<TheSheep> !install | srbaker
<ubotu> srbaker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ven]n^> how do i set the network manager to automatic instead of the manual one?
<Ven]n^> and also, is there a better one to use? heeh
<Ven]n^> how do i set the network manager to automatic instead of the manual one?
<Ven]n^> and also, is there a better one to use? heeh
<Magex> does anyone have installed the xubuntu alternate cd. Then after installed, at the boot time nothing appears, only the black screen???
<an0nyme> hi
<an0nyme> is it possible to apply graphical themes to xubuntu?
<TheSheep> an0nyme: yes, see settings->user interface settings
<an0nyme> TheSheep, i dowload a theme in .tar should i extract it in a specific folder?
<cogeno> Does nanyone ever have problems with disabling XFCE's right-click menus
<cogeno> ?
<cogeno> I've disabled them in the desktop settings, but they're still there. Even after restarting X
<march> gn8 :)
<TheSheep> an0nyme: yes you should extract it to .themes directory in your home
#xubuntu 2009-01-19
<oopla> I have a question. What does Grub's "Error 2" refer to, normally?
<Look4Help> hi guys.... I am trying to edit my BOOT MENU.. but "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" is giving error "gedit: command not found" - Is tehr eanother way to edit this file.... if i just doulble click on it and edit in mouse pad when i hit save it errors
<Look4Help> or is there another "edit" command instead of gedit i can use?
<|ntegra|> http://www.dnb-sets.de/?suche=soundsurfer
<jynks> hi guys... is anyone around/
<jynks> I am a new user and i do not really understand xbuntu... how do i install apps? I am tryign to install somtihgn but do not know how and also tired to install flash player for firefox but i do not know how
<jynks> fire fix downloads a .deb file.. what do i do with this?
<jynks> firefix*
<jynks> firefox*
<jynks> anyone about?
<chet> I can't seem to get 1024x768 on my xubuntu laptop. I was using ubuntu before and it worked. Laptop is dell latitude c600
<chet> I copied the xorg.conf from etc/X11 from ubuntu but still 800x600
<taw> driver missing?
<chet> the laptop has an ATI
<taw> have you checked /var/log/Xorg.log ?
<chet> and 8mb od vram
<chet> let me check real quick
<chet> I see no errors. What should I be looking for?
<chet> Mode: 105 (1024x768)
<chet>         ModeAttributes: 0xbb
<chet>         WinAAttributes: 0x7
<chet>         WinBAttributes: 0x0
<chet>         WinGranularity: 64
<chet>         WinSize: 64
<chet>         WinASegment: 0xa000
<chet>         WinBSegment: 0xa000
<chet>         WinFuncPtr: 0xc0005f9a
<chet>         BytesPerScanline: 1024
<chet>         XResolution: 1024
<chet>         YResolution: 768
<chet>         XCharSize: 8
<chet>         YCharSize: 16
<chet>         NumberOfPlanes: 1
<chet>         BitsPerPixel: 8
<chet>         NumberOfBanks: 1
<chet>         MemoryModel: 4
<chet>         BankSize: 0
<chet>         NumberOfImages: 9
<chet>         RedMaskSize: 0
<knome> !pastebin | chet
<ubottu> chet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chet> sorry first time on IRC
<knome> no problem
<TheSheep> no problem, sorry for kicking but thats the only way to stop flood
<chet> excuse the IRC newbie :-)
<chet> looks like this laptop c600 had lots of issues
<chet> I had a hard time configuring it in ubuntu.
<TheSheep> chet: have you seen http://radagast.bglug.ca/laptop/ubuntu_on_latitude_c600.html ?
<chet> let me try that xorg.conf from the url
<chet> Thanks TheSheep
<chet> BRB
<trick_m0nk> hello?
<trick_m0nk> anyone around?
<knome> trick_m0nk, no, we're in the core.
<trick_m0nk> lol
<trick_m0nk>  i need help
<knome> !ask | trick_m0nk
<ubottu> trick_m0nk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocko_> you guys should put gthumb as default image view
<rocko_> cause the default freezes on really high resolution images
<TheSheep> gthumb is way too heavy
<rocko_> it is
<TheSheep> please report a bug
<rocko_> ok
<trick_m0nk> Ok.  I am trying to install xubuntu 8.10 on my dell optiplex.  It has 2.6 ghz P4, 1 gig of ram, 60 gig hard drive.   I am able to get into the boot screen with the Live CD (which has been verified for integrety), but when I tell it to install or boot to linux from the cd, it gives me a black screen with a blinking cursor.  After a few minutes a loading bar comes up, and a few minutes after that, I get the command promp
<knome> trick_m0nk, have you tried safe graphics mode?
<trick_m0nk> yes
<TheSheep> was it verified for integrity on the same computer on which you are trying to install it?
<trick_m0nk> eys
<taw> my xubuntu 8.10 doesn't lock on suspend & hibernate, is there some setting for making it lock?
<TheSheep> taw: are you using xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver?
<taw> default install, haven't touched
<TheSheep> see if running gnome-power-manager helps...
<rocko_> taw, it should lock if you do control + alt + delete
<rocko_> is this module needed ehci-hcd in order to use usb 2?
<taw> TheSheep, I ran gnome-power-manager, and after it, suspend & resume, not locked
<taw> rocko_, sure I can lock, but I want my computer locked and suspended
<taw> or sometimes locked & hibernate
<rocko_> I see
<rocko_> i am not sure how to do that
<TheSheep> mine does it
<TheSheep> no idea how
<taw> which version?
<TheSheep> 8.10
<taw> I've seen same problems on latest kubuntu also, but at least kubuntu 7.04 locks
<taw> TheSheep, is yours fresh install or upgraded?
<TheSheep> taw: well, a fresh install of one of the alphas...
<TheSheep> taw: then upgrades and some hacking
<ddanier> Is there any way to get the current 4.6 beta to 8.10? The xubuntu-dev-PPA, where I installes beta1 from, seems to not get any updates...
<TheSheep> I suppose they are working on 9.04
<TheSheep> 4.6 is beta anyways
<ddanier> beta, sure, but it still runs fine most of the time ;-)
<chet> Thanks TheSheep, The conf at the url you provided did not work at first
<chet> I used my ubuntu xorg.conf and changed the driver from vesa to r128 and it seems to work
<chet> thanks once again
<Myrtti> what's the official way to configure synaptics in xubuntu intrepid? I tried the mcs plugin, but it requires a line in otherwise nonexistent xorg.conf
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3208591933/
<jynks> hey guys,,, i was hoping you couldhelp me get my network shares working in xubuntu?
<jynks> I think it is all workign sorta... but (Q) - How so you change the workgroup of your xubuntu system?
<jynks> As when i look at the windows network from my XP box it says that there is a 2nd workgroup called "workgroup" and in that i can see my xubuntu box
<jynks> Also ... form the xubuntu box... how do i browse to the XP shares?
<jynks> Thanksin advance
<ablomen> jynks, its in the samba config (/etc/samba/smb.conf)
<jynks> ablomen: thanks
<jynks> and how do i edit that?
<ablomen> its the first option ( workgroup = WORKGROUP)
<ablomen> sudo mousepad /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ablomen> and when you made the change, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jynks> ablomen: great thanks
<jynks> that worked
<ablomen> yw :)
<jynks> ablomen: so how do i browse to the windows shares from my xbuntu system?
<ablomen> ehm i think there was a program called pyneighbourhood or something
<ablomen> you can also use the smbtree command to see the shares so you can mount them with cli
<jynks> is there a way to mount them un the termainal?
<knome> jynks, cli == terminal. see smbtree
<TheSheep> smbclient to access them like ftp, fusesmb to mount them
<knome> TheSheep, o/
<TheSheep> _o-
<TheSheep> walk like an egyptian
<jynks> meh i don't like mondays
<knome> haha :)
<TheSheep> not to mention being single by choice :)
<knome> single? nah... ;)
<knome> i prefer lp's
 * TheSheep just installed Jaunty
<jynks> ok I have installed fusesmb, how do I get a command line options help thing ? so i can mount a share?
<knome> TheSheep, how is it working
<ablomen> jynks, first add your user to the fuse group
<TheSheep> knome: fine so far, removing the apps I don't use and installing the essentials now
<jynks> ablomen: how when i type fuse it jus tsays i have a eorr as no mount point
<jynks> is there ment ot be a gui for it?
<ablomen> jynks, sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME fuse
<TheSheep> jynks: there is gui in system->users and groups
<TheSheep> you have to relog after that
<jynks> reboot?
<jynks> thanks for this guys i apreciate it
<jynks> brb
<jynks> i did the command ablomen told me to do
<knome> he's clearly coming from windows...
<ablomen> knome, well thats good :)
<knome> yeah
<knome> have to go ->
<jynks> ok i am back
<ablomen> jynks, ok now you should be able to do something like mount.cifs //name_or_ip_adress/sharename /media/yourmountpoint/
<ablomen> hehe i guess that isnt fuse btw, ah well, still it should work
<Sinister> anyone use bitpim under 64 bit ? everything on google says it will work but it dont sdeem to like me
<Sinister> anyone know how to edit qcp files ?
<XaeroOne> hi everyone
<XaeroOne> i have a strange problem
<XaeroOne> i installed xubuntu into a partition formatting it as ext3 but not able to install grub
<XaeroOne> i already had pclinuxos and grub installed so when i checked the partition of pclinuxos it says the paritition is fat16
<XaeroOne> what's more strange is that from windows it says it an ext parition
<XaeroOne> im using a IFS driver in windows
<jynks> hi guys... would i please be able to get some help in getting fusesmb to work?
<jynks> I can not seam to figure it out
<armadillio> hey guys, anyone here?
<ablomen> jynks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<armadillio> i'm just wondering - didn't NetworkManager have a gui back in the day? could i get to it now (i have nm-applet going)...?
<ablomen> armadillio, you mean network-admin ?
<armadillio> i'd guess they changed it then? i'll give that a try
<armadillio> that command didn't work.
<ablomen> (its still reachable from menu=>system=>network or something like that
<armadillio> yea, i thought i'd find it there.... can't tho
<armadillio> thing is, i want to manually force my ethernet connection on start up, even though it doesn't do anything until i connect wirelessly through eth1, then will hopefully be able to bridge the connections through firestarter
<armadillio> that damn nm-applet screwed everything man :(
<armadillio> looks like it might be gnome-network-admin, i'll install and report back
<jynks> ablomen: yea i did it again.. but i have done that page a few times and all i end up with is a dir that is empty
<jynks> ls -R or browsing in gui is jus tan empty dir... no error messages or anything
<armadillio> see, after installing that your option came up (menu system network) ... that should be there by default :p
<armadillio> seriously, network bridging should be easier in linux, damn man...
<armadillio> do you guys know any way to force one connection to just be on (eth0 in my case), letting nm-applet handle the other (eth1), and making nm-applet have nothing to do with eth0? i just want to force it on, nm-applet takes everything over
<ablomen> armadillio, manual-configure eth0 (/etc/networking/interfaces)
<ablomen> srry /etc/network/interfaces
<armadillio> will it just be on, though? how could i check?
<ablomen> well at least nm wont touch it
<armadillio> k
<ablomen> and as long as the cable is connected and the settings are correct it should always be on
<armadillio> so it's like, "auto eth0 (hit enter) manual-configure eth0"?
<ablomen> armadillio, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<jynks> ablomen: yea i still can not get it to work mate. I have copy pasted the text from the faq like about ten times.. and no joy... any ideas?
<ablomen> does it throw any errors?
<jynks> no
<jynks> no errors..
<ablomen> what does mount say?
<armadillio> god dammit seriously, nm-applet is a control freak
<jynks> nothign it just gose to a new line
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<ablomen> jynks, no just mount
<ablomen> no options
<jynks> i cna acess a xubuntu share from my xp system easy though
<ablomen> it gives you a list of mounted stuff
<jynks> oh hang on
<jynks> fusesmb on /home/jynks/network type fuse.fusesmb (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=32768,user=jynks)
<jynks> was one of the lines in the mount list
<ablomen> well then it should be mounted to something
<jynks> ls -R is ment to list the network?
<ablomen> -R just means recursive
<jynks> or do I mount to the directly to a share name on the netweotrk (m$ style) //Xpbox/sharename ?
<ablomen> well yeah you must mount the share
<ablomen> not the computer
<ablomen> so for example over here i mount //server/secure, //server/webserver etc seperatly
<jynks> i under stand and is that difined  in that "~/.smb/fusesmb.conf" file?
<ablomen> uhm i think so, i use mount.cifs myself
<jynks> the faw just says to "fusermount -u Network"
<jynks> faq*
<ablomen> yeah but you pre-defign what gets mounted on that folder in the fusesmb.conf file
<ablomen> oh nvm, no im kidding
<ablomen> ok lets just use mount.cifs
<ablomen> first install smbfs and after that do what i said earlyer:
<ablomen> <ablomen> jynks, ok now you should be able to do something like mount.cifs //name_or_ip_adress/sharename /media/yourmountpoint/
<ablomen> that should just work TM
<jynks> ok
<jynks> i think smbfs is already installed
<ablomen> ok thats good :)
<jynks> how do i use it?
<ablomen> mount.cifs //ip_adress/sharename ~/Network
<jynks> your benign very patient ablomen thanks btw
<jynks> ok i'll try
<ablomen> heh np, world domination takes time and work :P
<ablomen> *effort
<jynks> "mount error: can not change directory into mount target"
<jynks> do i need to unmoutn the fusedmb thing on taht dir?
<ablomen> oh yeah, forgot about that
<jynks> i think i need to reboot.. "fusermount -u network " is eorrign now sayign it is in use
<jynks> brb
<ablomen> jynks, more luck this time?
<jynks> narr
<jynks> i made a new dir this time and tried it and got this message
<jynks> Mounting the DFS root for a particular server not implemented yet
<jynks> using "mount.cifs //xx.x.x.x /Archive ~/archive"
<ablomen> jynks, is there a space between the ip and /Archive in your command as wel?
<jynks> yes!
<ablomen> well theres your problem :)
<jynks> ablomen: your a great guy thank you
<jynks> it seams to work
<ablomen> wooh :)
<jynks> I ls -R by mistake so it is all goign crazy listing
<jynks> sweet
<jynks> ablomen: just before i go how do i unmount them if i wish to?
<ablomen> umount ~/archive should do the trick :)
<jynks> well. thanks a lot.. i think that is the last issue with my install (first time linux user)
<jynks> everythign is gravy now.. cheers
<ablomen> :)
<jynks> 20 karma points to you mate.. see ya roudn
<ablomen> later jynks
<carmine> hi guys...some spkeas italian?
<TheSheep> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<carmine> thanks
<firecrotch> Is it possible to make the mouse pointer disappear completely? if so, how would I go about doing that?
<knome> firecrotch, unplug your mouse.
<firecrotch> knome:  That doesn't work...
<ball> Anyone have a Xubuntu 8.10 i386 desktop iso that they could cksum for me?
<cody-somerville> ball, checksums are available on the wiki
 * ball goes looking for the wiki
<charlie-tca> ball: each mirror should have checksums, here is a start: http://xubuntu.org/get
<ball> Ah yes, failed md5sum
<ball> time to download another copy.
<ball> Hmm... that's going to take a few hours.
<fbc> does the xubuntu use the gnome power manager and the gnome screens saver???
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> and one qustion mark is enough
<fbc> TheSheep, I did not expect xfce to use any gnome components
<TheSheep> fbc: it's not xfce that's using them, it's xubuntu
<fbc> TheSheep, hmm,, well when I unplug the power supply on my laptop I get a little batery indicator on the tool bar. If I right click on it, and click ABOUT, it says gnome-power-manager. So you are saying that XFCE did not install it or is running it? The distribution did?
<TheSheep> fbc: you are confusing two different things: xfce and xubuntu
<TheSheep> fbc: xfce is a set of programs such as window manager, panel, desktop background, etc.
<TheSheep> fbc: xubuntu is a linux distribution that ships them and more
<TheSheep> fbc: since xfce project doesn't include a screensaver or power manager, xubuntu uses the same programs as gnome
<fbc> TheSheep, ohh..
<qsrv> hi
<qsrv> is anyone using gnome-do with xubuntu 8.04
<qsrv> ?
<qsrv> for some reason when I lauch it, the icon does not appear in the systray
<qsrv> and I cannot get it to show up with Super-Space
<Odd-rationale> qsrv: have you tried running gnome-do from a terminal? and seeing if there are any errors?
<Ochian> I'm having problems using the Lock Screen tool from the applet bar.  Any ideas why it won't start?  Related: gnone-screensaver won't start when system is idle.
<andresmh> I am running ubuntu 8.10, if I want to run xfce, can I just install it without having to install Xubuntu?
<ablomen> andresmh, yeah, just install xubuntu-desktop :)
<andresmh> ablomen, i do not see xfce listed in the add/remove apps
<ablomen> andresmh, try synaptic, or just type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<andresmh> i found it ablomen
<andresmh> :)
<andresmh> why does it want to install abiword? :-/
<Odd-rationale> abiword is part of xubuntu
<ablomen> thats part of the xubuntu package
<ablomen> andresmh, installing the whole package and removing the apps you dont need later is easyer then installing xfce by hand
<charlie-tca> Ochian: Try reinstalling gnome-screensaver?
<Ochian> I'll try that then.
<andresmh> thanks. It's downloading all the stuff now.
<ablomen> :)
<Ochian> Doesn't seem to ahve worked, charlie-tca.
<andresmh> somewhere i read that if i open a gnome app on xfce it defeats the point of runing xfce since it will basically load a lot of the gnome libraries
<andresmh> is this true?
<ablomen> andresmh, well.. sort of, though, not really
<ablomen> a gnome app will be slower because it will use a lot of heavy gnome apps yeah, but still the wm/dm etc is lighter
<ablomen> and its more usable imho :)
<ablomen> s/gnome apps/gnome libs
<ablomen> andresmh, so what i mean is, the apps themselves might not go any faster or slower, the system just stays more responsive
<jxander> all my videos have this http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=breakingvidzl3.jpg problem and i tried smplayer, vlc, with all the output drivers. using 8.10 with fglrx. any ideas what could cause that distorsion?
<andresmh> i see, i like that ablomen, ok, so I just installed xubuntu-desktop
<andresmh> i should logout and see what happens :
<andresmh> brb :)
<ablomen> jxander, i remember reading about the ati drivers not playing nice with (some) videos
<jxander> i tried the radeon driver too... still no improvement :(... any ideas?
<ablomen> next to buying a nvidia card, not really, googling atm
<andresmh> so i am in xubuntu now :)
<andresmh> not very different looking at first sight
<jxander> ablomen:  :(( i'm on a lappy...
<andresmh> how do I enable compiz ?
<ablomen> andresmh, by starting compiz (compiz --replace if im correct) but you might want to try the build in transperancy first to see if thats enough eyecandy for ya
<ablomen> a lot lighter
<ablomen> jxander, could you give some more info about your video card? (lspci | grep "vga")
<jxander> ablomen: 1sec
<andresmh> i'll give it a try without compiz for now ablomen, the effect from compiz I like is zoom-in/out
<andresmh> is there a way to do that in xfce?
<ablomen> jxander, ehm sorry that VGA in capitals
<ablomen> andresmh, no not without a screen magnifier thingy
<jxander> ablomen: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<andresmh> it's interesting that xubuntu has panels too, i wasn't expecting that :)
<andresmh> how do i remove the bottom panel?
<ablomen> andresmh, heh yeah it has everything except.. i think samba (windows network) browsing is the only thing iv seen missing
<andresmh> right click doesn't show an menu to delete the panel
<ablomen> andresmh, right-click =>customice pannel
<andresmh> nice
<ablomen> andresmh, hmm sorry not finding much info, you might wanna try googling yourself for "ati x1400 ubuntu"
<andresmh> is there a way to reduce the height of the panel? the option. The Panel Manger>Appearance>Size just reduces the size of some icons on the panel, but no the size of the panel itself ablomen
<ablomen> andresmh, it does..
<ablomen> or it should anyway, try changing it with like 20 pixels
<andresmh> it's all the way to 16 pixels
<andresmh> maybe i need to logout?
<ablomen> i guess theres a minimum size
<ablomen> no you shouldnt have to
<andresmh> well it never changed
<ablomen> you might be on the wrong pannel (see the select box)
<andresmh> yeah, i only have 1 panel now
<andresmh> it does increase its size but not decrease
<charlie-tca> andresmh: It depends on the actual icons on the panel, also. Some will not reduce lower than a preset size.
<charlie-tca> My orage clock will not go below 34 pixels, due to the size of the font I use.
<andresmh> i see, so it must be about the font
<andresmh> is there a keyboard shortcut for the xfce menu?
<ablomen> andresmh, in the settings manager there is a keyboard button and in that a shortcuts tab :)
<charlie-tca> andresmh: Yes, Ctrl+Esc will pop the menu up
<andresmh> it's working well
<ablomen> :)
<andresmh> what's the keyboard shortcut to maximize and minimize a window?
<charlie-tca> Alt+f5
<charlie-tca> Alt+f8 for minimize
<charlie-tca> alt+f5 maximize and restore to size again.
<andresmh> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<andresmh> how could i have found that by myself?
<charlie-tca> I think it is /usr/share/xfce4/doc
<charlie-tca> /usr/share/themes/Default/xfwm4/keythemerc has it too
<andresmh> the only things i miss from compiz are screen capture of a region of the screen and zoom in/out
<ablomen> andresmh, you can capture a region of a screen with imagemagic, google for that :)
<charlie-tca> andresmh: you can also install screen-shooter to the panel and use it to capture a full screen or window
<andresmh> i'll check it out
<andresmh> for some reason the keys to increase/decrease work but they do not show the indicator in the center of the screen that shows up in gnome
<andresmh> on the other hand the brightness one works the same as in gnome
<charlie-tca> I don't think Xubuntu uses the same apps for it that gnome uses
<andresmh> i see
<andresmh> it's interesting that the brightness shows the same though
<andresmh> on "Sessions and Startup" I am seeing that I have "Launch Gnome services on startup"
<andresmh> what does that mean and can i disable it?
<andresmh> what gnome services am i running?
<charlie-tca> Now I don't know that one.
<andresmh> i'll post it in the xubuntu forums
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> hello
<jynks> Hi guys.... How can I sent a terminal command to auto run each time i boot the system?
<vinnl> jynks, Applications->Settings->Settings Manager, then choose Autostarted Applications
<vinnl> (That will run it once you login though)
<jynks> vinnl: Thanks!
<jynks> Do i need to add a new one for each command or can i like load a "batch" file with a command on each line?
<vinnl> You can add a shell script, I suppose
<tangentcollision> shell script
<tangentcollision> batch file, psh
<jynks> yea ye a I am new first ever install :)
<tangentcollision> silly windows switch over
<vinnl> :P
<jynks> :P
<tangentcollision> you'll learn
<tangentcollision> it's okay ;)
<jynks> wat is the ext of a shell script?
<vinnl> None needed, but .sh is common practice I believe
<jynks> cool thanks.. so just a new command on each line? in plain text .sh placed anywhere on Hdrive?
<vinnl> I thought so, yeah
<jynks> ok thanks.... as a reward (in case you havn't seen) here is a joke I found while searching for info on hwo to get this install working
<vinnl> If not, you might need to separate the commands with a semi-colon (I don't really do this often :P)
<jynks> http://xkcd.com/149/
<vinnl> Yay, reward! :P
<vinnl> Yay, xkcd!
<vinnl> Ah, yeah I know that
<jynks> though you would heh
<vinnl> http://cli-apps.org/content/show.php?content=89734
<jynks> well its all new to me.. but thanks man
<vinnl> yw
<jynks> see ya
#xubuntu 2009-01-20
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> there's an acpi-support update that fails to download.
<forces> saluton
<xubuser> what's teh recommended thing to do in that case?
<forces> don't update
<charlie-tca> Try again in an hour or so.
<charlie-tca> Somethimes the servers and mirrors are just very busy
<charding> Is there a db where packages are listed for different repoositories?
<charding> Especially if I don't have them listed in my source.list ?
<likemindead> Anyone using 9.04 Alpha 3 yet? Very curious.
<cody-somerville> I hear it works alright
<charlie-tca> I'm using it on this system
<likemindead> I'm reading about it now and "X.org's latest 1.6 driver = no support for nVidia drivers" ???
<charlie-tca> The startup is very fast
<charlie-tca> Yeah, no nvidia or ati restricted drivers yet
<likemindead> Lame. How long 'til they catch up, you think?
<charlie-tca> Hard to say, the kernel is still not decided on too.
<likemindead> Hmm.
<charlie-tca> I hear if you do without DRI by turning it off, you might be able to use nvidia.
<charlie-tca> OTOH, it will break things too!
<charlie-tca> Gotta keep an 8.10 system going just in case.
<likemindead> I guess I'll wait a bit--at least 'til the first Beta. But's it's soo hard!
<charlie-tca> I know! I gave up waiting and just put up with issues.
<likemindead> Heh.
<charlie-tca> It is fast, and the big thing is the apps that just close, with no warning.
<likemindead> Like the iPhone! ;D
<charlie-tca> It does that too?
<likemindead> Oh yeah. Especially Safari.
<charlie-tca> I keep thinking somebody has to test it. :-)
<charlie-tca> likemindead: you could always run the livecd! Gives the fun without the danger...
<likemindead> Too true.
<likemindead> Anyone here played with CrunchBang Linux?
<Sunsh1ne> will the amd64 iamge work on intel quad core Q6600 as well? can someone tell me? the help page is confusing
<linuxnoob> Hey can any1 tell me the cmd to access the C drive on my ubuntu computer?
<Sunsh1ne> linux doesnt work like that..
<linuxnoob> It doesnt?
<linuxnoob> Theres a C drive on linux correct?
<Sunsh1ne> it's not called a c drive
<forces> sdax
<linuxnoob> whats it called?
<forces> sdx if is sata
<forces> hdx if is IDE
<linuxnoob> sdax?
<forces> sdx = device
<forces> sdax = partition
<forces> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sunsh1ne> forces: will the amd64 downloadable image work on intel quad core Q6600 as well? can someone tell me? the help page is confusing
<forces> !manual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual
<linuxnoob> shouldnt the it be Hd1?
<linuxnoob> thats what im reading
 * forces is listening to: PANIC! At The Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out - Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off - (0:33/3:20)
<webbi> hello
<forces> hi!
<webbi> anybody know if is possible to make the desktop "grid" smaller?
<webbi> I have the icons too separate one from other
<webbi> I increased the icons size to 64px...
<Jynks> hi guys... how do I set a terminal command to run each time i log into the system. At the moment i need to type "mount.cifs //xx.xx.xx.xx/Archive ~/Network/Archive01" into the console to be able to access the share. I have tried using the "autostart" thing in applications/settings/settings manager... but adding a new item to autostartan pasting the terminal commadn into it.. but it dose not work
<Jynks> Thanks in advance
<lilajarman> I don't have an option to use 1024x768 in GNOME. How to I force this resolution?
<marabout> I have some older machines (presario 5000us and emachine T3406) and wanted to install Ubuntu/Edubuntu. Just wondering on anyones thoughts about Xubuntu for these machines instead as they have minimal ram (256-512mb)?
<ball> 512M might work
<ball> 256M might work with Xubuntu, but I'm told Edubuntu wants (Gnome) Ubuntu
<ball> ...so that's probably not a practical option on the 256M machine
<marabout> ball: I am a bit new at this so I'll ask. Can one install Xubuntu due to its lower operating requirments and then install the edubuntu add on CD onto that when they hve more Ram?
<marabout> *have
<ball> marabout: I was hoping to do something similar but I was told on Saturday that Edubuntu requires lumps of Ubuntu.
<ball> It may be possible to install individual applications that are in Edubuntu, but for the full experience Ubuntu seems somewhat mandatory.
<marabout> ball: I see and so we are looking at a minimum of 512 ram if not more for that to function as it should?
<ball> Yes.  Xubuntu seems to work in 512M of RAM, but I'm not using heavy applications.
<Muhammad_Saad> Where should I put a file that I want to execute automatically on each boot?
<ablomen> Muhammad_Saad, on login, you can go to the auto-started apps section of the settings manager, if its a cli app you want to run on boot look at /etc/rc.local
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks.
<GINZ> Hi. I am wanting to instal Xubuntu (or Ubuntu) on the currently unformatted second partition on the slave drive of myWindows computer
<GINZ> I have found Installation instructions but when mentioning partitions it says Use entire disk which does not help me.
<GINZ> http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Screenshot-Xubuntu_partition_disks.jpg
<Sunsh1ne> will the amd64 downloadable image work on intel quad core Q6600 as well? can someone tell me? the help page is confusing
<GINZ> Everyone who could help seems to be asleep. Sorry - I have no idea.
<judgen> What apps do you as a user use that is not available for windows?
<judgen> Like killer apps.
<judgen> I personally prefer rhythmbox over anything on windows.
<judgen> just wondering if there are any more examples.
<Myrtti> gwibber, though it's not in ubuntu yet
<judgen> gwibber? ive got to look that up..
<fiendishfish> judgen: Kalarm, Rhythmbox, Umm... xpdf
<Myrtti> if you're into microblogging, that is
<judgen> oh, not really...
<Myrtti> twitter, jaiku, digg, flickr, identica, facebook etc
<judgen> fiendishfish xpdf is very nice indeed.
<fiendishfish> Fluxbox
<fiendishfish> ;)
<fiendishfish> heh
<Myrtti> terminator, if you're into gui tools
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> cli tools
<judgen> fiendishfish openbox exists for windows, and i find it to be very similar to fluxbox for X
<judgen> and so does blackbox
<fiendishfish> judgen: :
<fiendishfish> :O
<judgen> bb4win has the most recent build of blackbox for windows.
<judgen> im currently in windows trying out andLinux, pretty neat. All GTK apps ive tested works so far.
<Sunsh1ne> will the amd64 downloadable image work on intel quad core Q6600 as well? can someone tell me? the help page is confusing
<judgen> Screenshot: http://judgen.googlepages.com/screenshot-andLinux.jpg
<judgen> Sunsh1ne yes it will
<Sunsh1ne> ah ok..thanks..it's metioning an amd processor all the time
<judgen> Sunsh1ne amd64 is the instuctions found in most intel and amd 64bit processors (with the exception to intel itanium)
<Sunsh1ne> i see
<Sunsh1ne> the amd part is confusing ;-)
<judgen> Sunsh1ne why? it was AMD that invetned the x86 consumer implementation of 64bit.
<Sunsh1ne> yes but i didnt know that
<judgen> yeah.. then it might be confusing
<Sunsh1ne> if you dont know such a thing you get confused reading the help
<judgen> Sunsh1ne that is why microsoft (some say they are faulty in doing so, not giving credit where credit is due) just calls their 64bit os just x64.
<Sunsh1ne> right
<judgen> ie: Windows Vista x64 or Windows XP x64
<Sunsh1ne> well thanks for clearing that up ;-) maybe you could help me with another question too
<Sunsh1ne> what would be a good disk layout to use for xubunut considering performance , fragmention, updating, safety of personal stuff..(maybe i should add i install xubuntu in vmware too)
<Sunsh1ne> how many seperate partitions? nd how big?
<judgen> Sunsh1ne if you do automatic partitioning it sets up a / and a swap partition. Swap is reccomended to 1.5x the size of ram in the machine (or in your case the virtual machine)
<judgen> I personally prefer to keep a separate /home partition so my settings does not get removed if i reinstall... but that is up to the user.
<Sunsh1ne> yeah i like that too
<judgen> also your home dir can be encrypted with a small performance loss, but huge security benefits.
<Sunsh1ne> how would i do that?
<judgen> Sunsh1ne i dont use it personally, as i dont save any important data on my computer worthy of protecting =)
<Sunsh1ne> isnt it smart to seperate /tmp also from / ?
<Sunsh1ne> heh ok ;-)
<judgen> but there are plenty of tutorials, also that can be done after installation.
<Sunsh1ne> ok..i'll leave that issue for later then
<Sunsh1ne> i think i would like a seperate /, /swap and /home..and maybe even /var and /usr ? does that make any sense?
<Sunsh1ne> and how big would they have to be for good operation?
<judgen> in /var/apt/cache all package files are kept, so thats depending how much software you intend to install.
<judgen> and putting /usr as a separate partition does not offer any benefits afaik.
<judgen> only getting the risk of that pertition beeing to small when youve installed enough apps or other stuff.
<Sunsh1ne> ok no seperate /usr then
<judgen> id say go with /, swap, /home thats the ideal sollution as the reisk of wasting space gets alot smaller.
<Sunsh1ne> no seperate /var either?
<judgen> i would not see the point of a spearate var.
<judgen> but as youre doing it in vmware you could try it.
<judgen> having to clear the var/apt/cache during a large install with synaptic can be very annoying.
<judgen> so better having var in /
<judgen> then you can remove the .debs afterwards instead.
<Sunsh1ne> i'm a beginner with xubuntu and a very expereienced windows users but not a very experienced linux user in general anymore (should return ratherr qucikly though)
<judgen> Xubuntu is very straigtforward so even without previous experience i think youll manage just fine.
<vinnl> And if not, we're here for you ;-)
<judgen> Sunsh1ne have you used apt before?
<judgen> (the package management tool)
<judgen> synaptic is a very good frontend for it.
<Sunsh1ne> no
<Sunsh1ne> i'm new to both
<vinnl> That's like five new words in three lines :P
<Sunsh1ne> i appreciate you helping me out ehre
<judgen> Installing apps is soo much simpler in linux than in windows.
<Sunsh1ne> why is it an advantgae to have /var in / when learing the var/apt/vcache ?
<judgen> in windows youve got to hunt a .exe or .msi file from some website, scan it for viruses, run the install app click a throusand times and specify folders. and that is repeated every time you install an app. In ubuntu or other .deb based distros you just load up synaptic, pick what you want from the lits (or search) click install and then apply. Done.
<judgen> pretty neat-
<vinnl> Sunsh1ne, *everything* is in /
<judgen> Sunsh1ne if you have it in / instead of a separate /var the /var can fit as much data as the entire / allows. having in in a separate /var means you cant have more data in it than the size of that partition. so while installing loads of apps at the same time, all stuff that you are about to install ends up in /var until done. So if you choose to install to many apps the /var might get full and you cant install untill yo
<judgen> did that make sense to you?
<judgen> vinnl he was wondering about a separate /var partition.
<vinnl> Ah
<judgen> there is not advantage to having a separate /var, but a few drawbacks.
<Sunsh1ne> yes makes sense ;-)
<Sunsh1ne> you guys are great
<judgen> Sunsh1ne no problem =)
<Sunsh1ne> one question left i gues..and that's appropiate sizes for / and /tmp
<Sunsh1ne> it's clear /home is flexible
<TheSheep> well, you don't really want to get your / full just because some app put too much in /var
<Sunsh1ne> but / and /tmp will prob have a "suitable smar"standard size
<Sunsh1ne> yeah indeed
<Sunsh1ne> thats why i broyght up the seperate /var thing in the first place ;-)
<judgen> TheSheep thats not a problem, 5% is reserved by default with ext2/3/4 for system when formatting /
<Sunsh1ne> so which numbers would be kinda ideal to pick not wasting too much diskspace but still be quite safe?
<TheSheep> on the other hand, if you don't have experience and don't know what the apropriate sizes are for your particular use, then it's probably better to have everything except home together in /
<TheSheep> using lvm helps here, as it lest you grow partitions easily
<judgen> All but /home is probably best sollution for you in this case.
<Sunsh1ne> well..i'm an experienced computer suer in general..i dont want the easy way ..i really prefer the better way ;-)
<Sunsh1ne> even it will cost me some more effort
<TheSheep> s/lest/lets
<judgen> ive gotta go do some work.
<judgen> Ill see you later-
<Sunsh1ne> judgen: thanks a lot for the support
<vinnl> Bye
<judgen> Sunsh1ne np
<Sunsh1ne> guys what's a proper (start) size for / and /tmp then ?
<Sunsh1ne> TheSheep: xubuntu will offer me lvm ?
<vinnl> I suppose /tmp should be as large as the amount of temporary data you think you'll be using each session, keeping in mind that it's cleared every shutdown
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: yes, it's an option when creating the partitions
<TheSheep> Sunspersonally I just use a 8GB partition for /, together with /var, /tmp and /usr
<Sunsh1ne> vinnl: thats exactly what i'm asking..how much /tmp data can an xubuntu user expect to be using? i know how much windows "needs" for /temp
<vinnl> That depends on what you do :P
<Sunsh1ne> i understand that ;-)
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: I'm a bit experienced, so I don't mind that it's not bulletproof -- it's more important to me that it's simple and doesn't require me to think too much
<Sunsh1ne> normal use
<TheSheep> if it ever feels up, I now what to do
<TheSheep> fills
<Sunsh1ne> i see...so you use one partition only
<TheSheep> one per system ;)
<Sunsh1ne> system?
<vinnl> There's currently 86.8MB worth of data in my /tmp, and I'm dumping everything I quickly need over there :P
<vinnl> But there might be exceptions where you want more space than you normally use
<vinnl> TheSheep, also a /home I assume? ;-)
<TheSheep> I usually have several distributions installed at the same time, to see what they are doing and to hack :)
<Sunsh1ne> in windows some packages can requiere as much as 1 TB of /temp space..i dont know if use of /tmp in xubuntu is entirely similar
<TheSheep> vinnl: yes, /home and /porn are separate ;)
<vinnl> xD
<Sunsh1ne> TheSheep: under vmware? or at boot?
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: at boot, yeah, I should start using virtual machines some day
<Sunsh1ne> vinnl: so you'd say having 1 TB of diskspace for /tmp is overkill?
<TheSheep> definitely
<vinnl> I don't even have 1TB of diskspace for my whole system :P
<Sunsh1ne> LOL
<vinnl> Like, 60GB :P
<TheSheep> at the moment my /tmp takes up 40kB
<Sunsh1ne> bleh..i write TB when i meant GB all the time ;-)
<vinnl> xD
<Sunsh1ne> i meant 1 GB for /tmp
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: it all depends on how much space you have to spare
<Sunsh1ne> my windows /temp is 5 gb for comparison
<Sunsh1ne> space isnt really an issue
<Sunsh1ne> but ofcourse i would hate to really waste it
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: why don't you just leave it in / and create the partition when you decide you need it and know how large it should be?
<TheSheep> it's just one line in /etc/fstab
<Sunsh1ne> well i'm installing under vmware
<Sunsh1ne> so its perhaps better to know upfront
<TheSheep> all the more reason to keep it simple
<Sunsh1ne> if i fill up the whole of the virtual disk already and later on have to add another virtual disk for /tmp that is extra complication too
<TheSheep> btw, in kernels from the 2.6 family swap partition is no longer faster than swap file, so that's another place where it can be simpler
<Sunsh1ne> i didnt know that
<Sunsh1ne> learning with the minute here ;-)
<Sunsh1ne> so you are saying there is no use for having a seperate /swap partition?
<Sunsh1ne> wont a swap file be fragmentated if it is part of / fro example?
<TheSheep> well, it's set up automaticalle, where you would have to set up your swap file yourself, so there is an advantage
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: no
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: it's created as a continous space and stays that way
<Sunsh1ne> ok
<TheSheep> it doesn't grow automatically like on windows though
<Sunsh1ne> having to do some work myself isnt really a disadvantage
<Sunsh1ne> i just want to do the proepr best thing ;-)
<TheSheep> but you can always add more swap files at runtime
<Sunsh1ne> i see
<Sunsh1ne> i'm ending up with less and less partitions it seems ;-)
<atari_> hi
<TheSheep> hello atari_
<atari_> hi TheSheep
<Sunsh1ne> would having a size of 1 Gb for /tmp be overkill too?
<atari_> has anyone an idea why xfce doesnt show me the task and menu bar?
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: unless you actually know and use an application that needs that much, yes
<vinnl> atari_, press Alt+F2 then run xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> atari_: press alt+f2, type 'xfce4-panel', press enter, save session when logging out
<vinnl> TheSheep, is the session saving really needed? Seems to only cause trouble
<atari_> but... well. ic dont know how it got lost...
<atari_> thx vinnl, TheSheep
<vinnl> atari_, that happens, unfortunately :(
<atari_> good to know for the next time, it's xfce4-panel ;)
<TheSheep> vinnl: either that or deleteing the saved session
<vinnl> TheSheep, doesn't it also happen without having sessions saved?
<TheSheep> vinnl: because you are right: it's most probably caused by saved session anyways
<vinnl> Ah, OK
<TheSheep> vinnl: it can happen randomly, but doesn't stay then
<atari_> i really want to save my sessions... otherwise i have to open my 15 xterms manually ;)
<vinnl> Ah OK, then just keep saving it :P
<vinnl> atari_, you can also add it to Applications->Settings->Settings Manager, then Autostarted Applications
<atari_> but its really strage, it got lost...
<atari_> i'll tell you in about 2 weeks or so whether its working ;)
<vinnl> ;-)
<atari_> is there a way to attach symbols in the background or apps with xfce?
<atari_> i dont mean icons...
<vinnl> ?
<atari_> i mean like the output of sensors or so
<vinnl> Ah
<vinnl> Ehm, I believe there was an app called 'conky' you might like
<vinnl> There are also some panel plugins
<atari_> lets check freshmeat... ;)
<atari_> no. not conky. thats too much...
<atari_> it would be enough if i could run a xterm, but on the background
<vinnl> atari_, a Google search found me this: http://wayofthegeek.org/2008/06/sooo-pretty/
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, good luck :)
<judgen> bk
<judgen> atari_ you mean like superkaramba for kde?
<judgen> atari_ You could use a tray applet though and connect it to the sensors.
<atari_> sensors arent the only thing i like to run on the background ;)
<judgen> but i guess that wouldnt qualify as "on the desktop" though
<judgen> atari_ tried google desktop?
<judgen> you can use the google widgets.
<atari_> well. i used to have wmaker. in there i was able to stick dockapps around... not that bad
<atari_> but now i'd like to have some thing directly on the desktop
<judgen> true
<judgen> I dont exactly know what you want..
<atari_> you know the calendar function of windows vista for example?
<judgen> Nope i dont use vista.
<atari_> its just sticked on the desktop
<atari_> no app in the task bar etc.
<judgen> aaah like gnome dekslets and superkaramba.
<judgen> gnome has had that since 1998
<atari_> i'm not sure what superkaramba does
<atari_> let me check "gnome desklets"
<judgen> atari_ want me to fetch a screenshot
<atari_> if you have it running ;)
<judgen> atari_no i dont run superkaramba at the moment...
<judgen> i dont have a xserver installed.
<atari_> hehe
<atari_> i saw some screenshots of superkaramba... i meant the gnome desklets
<atari_> http://mojah.de/Bilder/linux/Gnome_Desklets.png
<atari_> something like that i meant
<judgen> yeah
<judgen> then gnome desklets is for you
<atari_> screenslets looks useful as well
<judgen> i dont know but i think superkaramba requires kde.
<judgen> atari_ why not try both
<atari_> i think i'^ll first try screenlet
<atari_> as i have a "slow" machine
<judgen> oh ok
<atari_> its just an intel atom ;)
<judgen> a atom dp or a regular one?
<atari_> dual
<atari_> err. quad ;)
<judgen> dp is 2x1800mhz cores.
<atari_> i have 2x1600
<atari_> its an intel atom 330
<judgen> aah ok
<atari_> with an dual screen... so its not _that_ fast ;)
<judgen> ok
<atari_> do you know a programm which uses the F12-key?
<judgen> atari_ not really... not in linux atleast.
<atari_> hehe
<atari_> so i'll assign it to show me the desktop
<judgen> atari_ the reason for this is obvious.
<atari_> now you know what for i want screenlets ;)
<judgen> yeah
<judgen> i want a 1gbit wireless switch =P
<judgen> that would be awsome
<atari_> well... do have post-it's on your desk?
<judgen> nope i want my desk to be completley clean and everything sorted in my cabinet alpabetically.
<atari_> so then... get yourself a post-it
<atari_> thats the first part of the job ;)
<judgen> post-it.. do you mean the small yellow sticky paper bits that falls off all the time?
<atari_> jep
<judgen> useless product
<atari_> just wait until i gave you my 4 point instructions... :P
<judgen> i much rather prefer a paperclip.
<atari_> they're _very_ useful
<judgen> ok
<Sunsh1ne> what filesystem would be preferred to use for my xubuntu setup under vmware? does the install give me options?
<Sunsh1ne> reiferfs is best right?
<atari_> well. a paperclip will not work in thie case
<TheSheep> ext3 is the recommended filesystem everywhere, afair
<TheSheep> ext4 in 9.04
<atari_> i'd say ext3 too
<Sunsh1ne> doesnt reiserfs perform nbetter?
<Sunsh1ne> 9.04 ? thats not out is it?
<atari_> 9=year, 04=month
<judgen> Sunsh1ne default would be ext3. and Its very well tested and fast. Ext4 is indeed faster than ext3 but is a little less tested. xfs is very fast but does not support booting with grub. and reiserfs does not fragment nearly as much as the others and is the fastest when writing certain filesizes. ...your pick.
<Sunsh1ne> less fragmentation is prob important under vmware
<judgen> reiserfs and ext4 is also journaled.
<judgen> Sunsh1ne maybe.
<TheSheep> ext3 is journaled too
<judgen> Sunsh1ne what is your host os?
<atari_> depends whether its an image or a partition
<judgen> TheSheep yes but optional.
<Sunsh1ne> ext4 is not generally "better"than reiser?
<TheSheep> judgen: non-journaled ext3 is called ext2 :)
<Sunsh1ne> host os is vista ultimate 64 bit
<atari_> welll. in this case i dont think it'll make a difference...
<TheSheep> Sunsh1ne: none of them is better in general, they are all different in various ways
<judgen> Sunsh1ne resierfs is basicly dead nowdays. As the company that made it folded after its owner got convicted for mudering his wife.
<judgen> there is a little activity on resier4 though.
<Sunsh1ne> judgen: yeah i have read something about that...incredible story
<TheSheep> xfs is sun's, right?
<judgen> isnt it SGI?
<judgen> from irix?
<judgen> zfs is from sun
<Sunsh1ne> reiser being nearly "dead"prob suggest i should use ext4? would ext4 be second best fragmentationwise?
<Sunsh1ne> what is grub? boot mananger? do i miss something when not being able to use that?
<judgen> Sunsh1ne depends.. if you like lilo its not a problem.
<Sunsh1ne> dunno ifi like that compared to grub ;-)
<Sunsh1ne> i've used lilo years ago
<Sunsh1ne> nevr used or seen grub
<judgen> Sunsh1ne its the bootloader
<ball> I'm cold
<ball> ridiculously cold.
<Sunsh1ne> reiser being nearly "dead"prob suggest i should use ext4? would ext4 be second best fragmentationwise?
<TheSheep> grub is a little 'smarter', letting you to edit the configuration on the fly before booting
<judgen> Sunsh1ne grub has its config nicely available in /boot/grub/
<TheSheep> that's handy when you break you boot config
<judgen> Sunsh1ne also supports skinning nad such
<Sunsh1ne> ok that sounds like th ebetter one then
<TheSheep> judgen: lilo has skinning too
<Sunsh1ne> but i guess i could live without it
<atari_> ball: ask judgen whether he could give you some post-it... so you could make a fire :P
<judgen> TheSheep oh yeah... ive never bothered though.
<TheSheep> most parts of linux are like that :)
<Sunsh1ne> reiser being nearly "dead"prob suggest i should use ext4? would ext4 be second best fragmentationwise?
<ball> atari_: I should just hook up my Athlon 64 chip, that'd do it.  Are you 8-bit or ST btw?
<judgen> Sunsh1ne as the newest official version of xubuntu does not have ext4 at the installer stage yet. i dont think that you can pick it.
<atari_> ball: sorry... fully colorized :P
<judgen> would need 9.04 for that i guess.
<ball> atari_: rainbow TOS?
<judgen> FeeMiNT ftw! =)
<judgen> FreeMiNT
 * ball used to like MiNT
<ball> Need an old version of TOSwin though.
<Sunsh1ne> ok judgen
<judgen> Meh im actually more into amigas than atari.
<Sunsh1ne> xfs is bad for fragementation?
<ball> judgen: I had A500, A600, A1200, A1500 (not necessarily in that order ;-)
<judgen> Sunsh1ne not really.
<atari_> ball: no. more like random ;)
<judgen> ball a1500?? does not exist afaik-
<ball> judgen: in Europe it did.  It was an A2000 with no internal hard disk.
<judgen> Ive owned all amigas except the 2000 wich was rediculously expensive
<Sunsh1ne> judgen: you specifically mentioned reiserfs being "good" against fragmentation..all the others are about the same fragementationwise?
<judgen> ball i live in europe... ive never heard of it.
<judgen> ball the 1200 didnt have internal disk either.
<ball> judgen: that's okay.  I had one though... probably still do at my parents house.
<Sunsh1ne> i've had a 500 200 and 1200 ;-)
<ball> judgen: my A1200 did... 2.5"
<ball> ...and my A600
<judgen> are you sure it was not just a 1000 with zorro upgrade? the 2000 is basicly the same chip...
<ball> A1000 and A2000 are very different.  I'm sure.
<Sunsh1ne> judgen: you specifically mentioned reiserfs being "good" against fragmentation..all the others are about the same fragementationwise?
<judgen> ball no it didnt. The 1200 is built into the keyboard.
<judgen> Sunsh1ne pretty much.
<ball> judgen: yes, it did!
<judgen> ball hmm not mine.
<ball> judgen: you could buy them without, but that's inadviseable.
<judgen> ball oh i see the 1500 now the 1500 was sold up here as 2000SE
<judgen> as it had two floppy drives.
<ball> judgen: where are you?
<judgen> sweden
<judgen> it only had 1mb ram
<Sunsh1ne> what is journaling again? what will i be missing when using a filesystem without journaling?
<judgen> didnt own one though
<judgen> ball http://www.amigahistory.co.uk/a1200.html
<judgen> there is no hdd in those
<judgen> you could buy an expansion package though.
<ball> judgen: my A1200 had a 2.5" hard disk.
<ball> as did my A600
<judgen> not internaly i assure you.
<Sunsh1ne> judgen could you tell me? ;-)
<ball> judgen: you are mistaken.
<Sunsh1ne> 2.5 inch fitted within 1200 if my memory doesnt decieve me
<judgen> Sunsh1ne its basicly this. if you shut down the computer like with power outage, journaling will not buts up as much as non journaled systems.
<Sunsh1ne> i had a 3.5 outside it though
<ball> Sunsh1ne: it did, provided you had the right bracket.
<Sunsh1ne> ok thanks judgen
<judgen> ball i see that you are correct about the disks though.
<judgen> according to amiga history and others the ones that came with disk installed at purchase was very rare though.
<judgen> most got installed afterwards.
<ball> judgen: not in my country.
<judgen> ball guessing germany
<ball> If you ordered it without the hard disk you didn't get the bracket.
<ball> judgen: I'm from Britain.
<judgen> amiga was freakin huge in germany =)
<Sunsh1ne> yeah..it was biggest in germany
<judgen> still is i guess.
<Sunsh1ne> i've been the amiga world there one time
<Sunsh1ne> i'm dutch
<ball> Amiga and Atari were taken seriously as business machines in Germany from what I remember.
<judgen> Hyperion is germans right?
<judgen> but the new amiga computer (SAM440) are made in germany designed in italy by acube afaik.
<judgen> 667mhz ppc =P
<judgen> wow theyve made another version. with 3 pci slots!
<judgen> wawsome
<ball> Is it in a Walker case? :-)
<judgen> no case on the pictures.
<judgen> and it has s-ata
<judgen> http://www.sam440.com/eng/sam440ep-flex.html
<ball> That's insanely expensive though.
<judgen> ball indeed'
<judgen> and amigaos4 will set you back another 99eur i think
<ball> Does OS 4.x require PPC?
<judgen> ball yes
<judgen> ball either cyberstorm or the one from phase-5
<judgen> or the acube motherboard found on the link i posted
<judgen> and the amigaone pegaos ppc, wich is a bad board. Loads of bad capacitors..
<judgen> other than that it runs on nothing.
<judgen> basicly four computers able to run it. a1200/a3000+ppc board with 200mhz+, pegasosppc and sam440.
<judgen> cant be a huge market =P
<judgen> the people on safir is up the rage though.
<ball> oooh... I found a US source of A1200s!
<ball> US$ 136 sans PSU
<ball> ...but with OS 3.1
<ball> brb
<ball> I wish I had an easy way to get Xubuntu on this machine.
<judgen> ball i saw a amiga 3000 with mediator board and phase-5 ppc board (shark i think) 128mb ram 120gb disk voodoo5 5000 and soundblaster live.
<judgen> all in tower case.
<judgen> on ebay
 * ball nods
<ball> we should probably move this to #amiga (or somewhere)
 * TheSheep nods
<ball> I wonder why this stupid box won't boot from USB
<TheSheep> there are programs to force it to do it
<ball> TheSheep: I don't see how that would work.
<ball> Out of interest, is it possible to get a Xubuntu install image into a USB flash stick, for installation on workstations that can boot from USB, but that lack optical drives?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ball> That looks helpful, thanks.
<Jynks> hey guys
<ball> hello Jynks
<Jynks> How would i remove the "key ring" password request? When i boot .. i need to enter password to "acess keyring" to allow the wireless to conenct
<Jynks> hi ball
<forces> saluton
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ball> I should put the kettle on.
<ball> oh why is MS Windows such a bag of poop.  Format the stupid disk already!!
<TheSheep> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
 * ball nods
<ball> I'm trying to use it to prepare a Xubuntu machine though.
<slow-motion> hi
<ball> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi ball
<ball> Ah that's better, UNetbootin seems to be doing its thing now.
<judgen> bk
<judgen> ball was it an expensive bag of poop?
<ball> Not yet, but it probably will be.
<ball> I have considered buying MS Windows Vista for Mrs. ball's PC, but really I should just buy her a new computer.
<ball> Need to find a job first though.
<jarnos> Xorg.0.log tells "(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled", but glxinfo tells "direct rendering: Yes". What is wrong?
<Mimi> Hey, I'm following a arch guide, and it tells to sync a package using pacman (# pacman --sync xvkbd) .... how do I do this in Ubuntu? Thanks
<tingle> hi at this moment i cant play dvds on xubuntu whit vlc could anyone help out?
<tingle> libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fd0000. Regions: 2
<Riotta> tingle I recommend using xine for dvd's it's best for playing that media
<heapy> heya!
<heapy> this is a bit of a silly question, but how do i find out weather im running 32bit or 64bit ubuntu right now? - i have totally lost track of what versions i have installed
<charlie-tca> uname -a  in a terminal
<heapy> i686, i assume thats 64bit?
<charlie-tca> x86_64 is 64 bit and i686 is 32 bit
<heapy> oh fantastic, 32bit then
<Markopotomus> Is there a way to reset all the pannels and bars? They've gone all wierd.
<heapy> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you're welcome
<charlie-tca> Markopotomus: wierd how?
<Markopotomus> charlie-tca: Well first of all they disapeared. I havent used this computer for a while so I cant quite remember how it happened. I tried to get them back and succeeded in get the Xfce pannel back but it was blank so I had to manually replace all the icons. It's still a mess.
<Markopotomus> I'd rather have the default layout back.
<heapy> bbs
<charlie-tca> okay, we can try this in a terminal:
<charlie-tca> If you are using Xfce 4.4, type 'xfce4-panel -x' to cause the panel to exit.
<charlie-tca> do not close the terminal
<Markopotomus> charlie-tca: righto, here goes
<charlie-tca> rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<Markopotomus> charlie-tca: Yep, it's all gone.
<charlie-tca> This deletes the information stored for the panels
<Markopotomus> charlie-tca: Hokiee.
 * Markopotomus has done so
<charlie-tca> cp -r etc/xdg/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/
<charlie-tca> xfce4-panel &
<charlie-tca> that should restore them
<Markopotomus> cannot stat `etc/xdg/xfce4/panel': No such file or directory
<charlie-tca> okay...
<charlie-tca> use  xfce4-panel
<Markopotomus> however, ﻿"xfce4-panel &" seems to have aworked :)
<charlie-tca> okay. That should do it, then
<Markopotomus> Thank you!
<charlie-tca> you are welcome!
<Markopotomus> awar! problem though!
<charlie-tca> what?
<Markopotomus> I closed the terminal and everything else disapeared too :s
<charlie-tca> That's not so good
<charlie-tca> alt+f2
<charlie-tca> xfce4-panel
<Markopotomus> right
<charlie-tca> That should work. notice: not in terminal now
<Markopotomus> nopes! Gone again
<Markopotomus> It opens a terminal as well as the pannels. Closing the terminals closes everything else too
<Markopotomus> oooh
 * Markopotomus unticks run in terminal and it worked.
<Markopotomus> Ok, working now. Thanks, charlie-tca!
<charlie-tca> Whew! scared me for a minute
<Markopotomus> hehe. Just me being dumb ;)
<Markopotomus> Right. Great. Everything back as it should be.
<charlie-tca> back to the logs; Did I go away for a second?
<Markopotomus> Yes, between 19:10:45 and 19:10:51 by my time.
<charlie-tca> thanks. Jaunty is giving me some issues
<jarnos> Can someone tell why glxinfo prints "Direct Rendering: yes" even if Xorg.0.log is like this: http://pastebin.com/d221f13f7
<charlie-tca> I don't think the Matrox card accepts the command. Mine didn't
<heapy> heya, can some kind soul help me get my multimedia sorted? im trying to play a wma, well i really need to stream a windows file format but it doesnt like it. just dloaded a .wma, and the vid is scrambled. i have w32codecs installed whats the next step ?
<neozen> which player are you using?
<neozen> mplayer tends to work quite well for me on all but some DVDs...
<neozen> in which case... vlc fits the bill quite well
<heapy> im using vlc m8
<neozen> ..........hmmmmmmmmmm
<neozen> heapy: your windows media files have drm?
<heapy> im not sure m8, i dloaded the .wma from a football website, i really wanted the stream but it wouldnt load so i saved it
<neozen> I'd recommend trying to start your player from a terminal window like: vlc /path/to/file
<neozen> if vlc is spitting out error messages ... you'll see them in the terminal u used to start vlc
<heapy> im pretty sure i have been able in the past to stream from the website, but not now i cant remember what i did differently!
<heapy> ok i will try that.............
<neozen> heapy: at a guess... I'd say you had a firefox plugin installed
<neozen> heapy: there should be one which integrates vlc with firefox for playing media streams inside firefox
<neozen> there we are.... mozilla-plugin-vlc
<neozen> heapy: install that... and it SHOULD stream .. unless the site is doing some thing strange...
<heapy> now do i go about playing this saved file tho lad, i just tried playing it again from terminal vlc -v . the vid is completely scrambled and pumping out the craziest messages i have ever seen lol
<neozen> hmmm.... borked up video w/ drm?
<neozen> perhaps they've implemented it since the last time you hit the site
<neozen> does file think its actually a wmv?
<neozen> heapy: in terminal: file /path/to/file
<heapy> ch01_0809_efc_h_pl_highlights_high.wmv
<neozen> heapy.... type the following in a terminal: file /path/to/actual/file
<neozen> heapy: mind trying to play a different WMV?
<heapy> neozen:
<heapy> ch01_0809_efc_h_pl_highlights_high.wmv: Microsoft ASF
<neozen> heapy: k
<neozen> heapy: what messages is it spitting out?
<neozen> heapy: if there's more then a line... use a pastebin
<heapy> shall i type vlc -v /path to file?
<neozen> sure
<heapy> neozen: i just had to pause the vid, its pumping out tons of information
<neozen> heapy: what KIND
<heapy> where shall i paste a section?
<neozen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<neozen> there plz
<neozen> first 100 lines of output is probably sufficient
<heapy> hows that neozen lad
<heapy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107466/
<neozen> looks like a corrupted asf
<neozen> heapy: try some other wmv
<heapy> woah just had a crash :(
<heapy> did u get the pastebin before i left?
<neozen> heapy: yep
<neozen> heapy: got it just fine
<heapy> just had a system lockup (again) im gutted
<neozen> heapy: heh... yeah... looks like your vid is ticking off vlc
<heapy> heh
<neozen> heapy: try a diff video
<neozen> heapy: site might be spitting out some new-fangled WMV that vlc can't play yet
<heapy> i can play encrypted dvd's, but i dont have another wma to try :(
<neozen> heh... hit amazon and try to play their samples of a cd
<heapy> ok
<heapy> cant find a wma to play only mp3s
<heapy> neozen: i just tried that file with totem, its searched for a codec and found two : gstreamer ffmpeg and gstreamer extra plugins.... worth a stab?
<heapy> bbs
<neozen> heapy: perhaps.... but... usually vlc will play damn near anything playable
<christian> im here?
<christian> ping me
<charlie-tca> christian: hello
<Odd-rationale> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<christian> hi
<christian> that was my first time using irc
<christian> and i needed to know taht i made it right
<Odd-rationale> congratulations! :D
<charlie-tca> you did it!
<christian> lol
<christian> thanks
<Odd-rationale> one thing you might want to check out is the !guidelines
<Odd-rationale> !guidelines | christian
<ubottu> christian: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<christian> ok thanks i'll check them out
<Odd-rationale> kinda explains how things works around here...
<christian> ok btw im new in xubuntu (one month) but i've learnt a lot in this month so if anyone nedds some help i'd help gladly
<Odd-rationale> cool!
<christian> em see you later guys, going to have dinner
#xubuntu 2009-01-21
<sml1226> Hey guys I just put xubu on my ps3 and have all kinds of problems
<sml1226> It won't let me access any folders
<sml1226> xfce keeps disabling itself as desktop manager
<sml1226> What do I do???
<sml1226> Hello ppl???
<sml1226> :-(
<sml1226> please help me
<R[a]ndom> sml1226, don't pm random people
<R[a]ndom> if anyone is available we'll help
<sml1226> sorry man
<sml1226> is there anybody here???
<pleia2> sml1226: you probably want to try a channel/forum that specifically addresses xubuntu on a ps3
<sml1226> Where can I find that???
<sml1226_> plela2 u still there?
<pleia2> sml1226: looks like you want to try http://psubuntu.com/
<sml1226_> ok thanks man
<sml1226> trying to use ubu to get back to xubu cuz psubuntu was no help at all
<retour> ubuntu is ubuntu the only difference in name is if you use Gnome or Xfce
<Grant-A|busy> does gufw require root permissions to be effective?
<gartral> hello, whats the steps for getting flash/java working in xubuntu
<gartral> ?
<Grant-A|busy> gartral: Platform?
<gartral> xubuntu latest
<Grant-A|busy> no, x32 or x86_64?
<Grant-A|busy> what is your processor?
<gartral> unfortunetly, im dealing with a total idiot, acting as an intermidery, and he feels too overwhelmed to ask here, i assume its 32, however, hes rather cluless when came too windows, and is pretty much vompletly lost in any linux
<Grant-A|busy> flash works pretty well on both platforms now in ubuntu
<Grant-A|busy> so let me dig up the commands for both
<gartral> no commands, please, this is the fifth time hes reinstalled >.>
<gartral> it really would be best if we could do this through the gui
<Grant-A|busy> it's a simple apt-get command
<gartral> hes already screwed that up five time, trust me
<Grant-A|busy> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-jre
<Grant-A|busy> that should install everything you need
<gartral> thats what i found in the forums, and hes botched it five times...
<Grant-A|busy> hmm
<Grant-A|busy> do you know what is processor is?
<gartral> i already said, were assuming 32
<Grant-A|busy> I don't know how you botch that 5 times
<Grant-A|busy> does he have firefox installed?
<gartral> neither do i, but hes totally cluless
<gartral> yes, thats base package, isnt it?
<Grant-A|busy> Depends on your version of ubuntu
<gartral> xubuntu, latest 8.10
<Grant-A|busy> ehh
<Grant-A|busy> open synaptic
<gartral> six times... he just reformatted the main drive...
<Grant-A|busy> O_o
<gartral> c l u e l e s s
<Grant-A|busy> it's ok, we were all there at one time
<Grant-A|busy> ;)
<Grant-A|busy> type gksu synaptic in a terminal
<Grant-A|busy> that will open a GUI for installing programs
<gartral> brandon = terminalphobia
<Grant-A|busy> oh wait, he's on xubuntu?
<Grant-A|busy> Applications -> System -> Synaptic
<Grant-A|busy> enter the root password
<Grant-A|busy> then search for flash
<Grant-A|busy> check flashplugin-nonfree
<Grant-A|busy> then search for jre
<Grant-A|busy> and check sun-java6-jre
<Grant-A|busy> then hit apply
<gartral> you dont need to designate the nonfree packages?
<gartral> hes just installed
<gartral> and at prettymuch zeroconfig
<Grant-A|busy> Xubuntu 8.10 doesn't require that multi-verse thing anymore
<Grant-A|busy> *multiverse configuration
<Grant-A|busy> it should just ask when you try to install, just hit ok if that happens
<gartral> ok, thats explains why he didnt find it when i told him too look
<Grant-A|busy> when jre asks to agree to the Sun EULA, scrolldown and check the box, and press accept
<Grant-A|busy> then wait for it to finish and you should be done
<gartral> ok, lets put it this way, he thinks synaptic is in firefox
<Grant-A|busy> ...
<gartral> when i say cluless, i mean clueless like the former president clueless
<Grant-A|busy> wow, um
<Grant-A|busy> I can't really explain this any other way...
<Grant-A|busy> actually...
<Grant-A|busy> you COULD install it from firefox
<Grant-A|busy> it may be a bit more difficult, though
<gartral> but you have too hunt down the packages
<Grant-A|busy> much simpler, actually
<gartral> and there deps
<Grant-A|busy> go to a website using flash, and when it says missing plugins, click the little popup, and do as it says
<gartral> and here we go, he finally got it, god
<Grant-A|busy> through firefox?
<gartral> nah, synaptic
<Grant-A|busy> alright
<Grant-A|busy> good luck with Linux
<gartral> heh, ill tell him, im running a different distro, and the layouts way different
<Grant-A|busy> oh, it's not installed yet?
<gartral> huh?
<Grant-A|busy> flash and java
<Grant-A|busy> you may want to teach him to use the terminal
<gartral> you relise, ths helps being relayed, this isnt on my system, and i said, he has severe terminal-phobia
<gartral> ok, where all good
<gartral> thank you all
<Grant-A|busy> you're welcome
<Grant-A|busy> happy to help
<gartral> i have yet too use the latest ubuntu, i had severe issues with thermal overloads in dapper and havent touched it since
<Grant-A|busy> dapper was over two years ago
<Grant-A|busy> thermal overloads? When was the last time you cleaned your fan?
<gartral> not a fan issue, its just an old AMD newark, 05 series, the system has a liquid coolant system and still overheats
<Grant-A|busy> oh
<Grant-A|busy> I'm not real big on hardware
<gartral> crappy hardware, nothing i can do
<Grant-A|busy> laptop?
<gartral> yea >.>
<Grant-A|busy> buy a new one?
<gartral> no money
<gartral> i literally have $75 a month for food
<Grant-A|busy> what country?
<gartral> USA
<MisterFlibble> gartral: Find a job
<Grant-A|busy> hmm
<gartral> im on SSI, and they dicked me for $ on my birthday
<Grant-A|busy> you're making BELOW minimum wage? O_o
<gartral> i cant work, im multiple dissability
<MisterFlibble> gartral: Too "sad" to work?
<MisterFlibble> mmhm
<Grant-A|busy> ignore MisterFlibble, he's a troll
<MisterFlibble> Social Security is just a program for fakers
<gartral> between having half a leg, and rare lung condition, i can leave my house much
<MisterFlibble> people that need it can't get it
<MisterFlibble> cause of all the "I'm sad" cheaters
<Grant-A|busy> gartral: Have you considered working in the Informations Technology field?
<gartral> no degrees
<Grant-A|busy> you don't need one
<Grant-A|busy> ...for certain things
<MisterFlibble> SSI can pay anything from $623 to like $2,000 or so a month I think
<Grant-A|busy> selling websites doesn't require a degree
<gartral> never finished high school cause the track and feild couch ran me till my leg clotted, the it was amputated
<MisterFlibble> depending on your income before you were on it
<Grant-A|busy> gartral: You didn't sue?
<gartral> they won the case with the staement of "we were never made awear of any prior health issue in your family"
<gartral> more cause the lawer apointed too me at the time was a fucking pig
<gartral> excuse my language
<MisterFlibble> The government covers their ass retroactively, and the hearing is decided by a government judge
<MisterFlibble> don't you love the hypocrisy?
<gartral> yea
<gartral> no, MisterFlibble, its an idiocracy
<MisterFlibble> so then you have to hire a bloodsucking lawyer and fight them for a year or three
<gartral> with what?
<gartral> my "good looks?:
<MisterFlibble> they'll work on contingent
<MisterFlibble> they only get paid if you win
<Grant-A|busy> you could try selling websites
<MisterFlibble> the SSI pays you a certain back pay
<MisterFlibble> the lawyer takes part of that
<gartral> yea, he still is..
<gartral> a year after he fucked me
<MisterFlibble> You have to be careful what lawyer you hire
<gartral> one of the friedmen domino and smith asses
<MisterFlibble> heh
<gartral> anyway, if i could rewind a year or two, ide just avoid lakewood as a city all together, and wouldnt be here
<MisterFlibble> I had a case in the court system at one point, and my lawyer lost paperwork she needed for my case
<MisterFlibble> and I was lucky the judge gave me a continence or I'd still be in jail
<MisterFlibble> *Continuance
<MisterFlibble> I love how our system works, it says "innocent til proven guilty" but what really happens is the state charges you with a crime and you have to spend thousands on a lawyer to prove you didn't do it
<MisterFlibble> and you don't get that back, even if you're not guilty
<gartral> and also, in america, the land of the free, you cant get a job at Buger King or Toxic Bell without a collage diploma
<MisterFlibble> uhhhm
<MisterFlibble> there's high school dropouts working there
<Grant-A|busy> yeah
<gartral> not in lakewood ohio
<MisterFlibble> the register even counts change for them now
<MisterFlibble> you could put a monkey there
<Grant-A|busy> why the hell would you go to college to work at burger king?
<Grant-A|busy> Collosal.waste.of.money
<gartral> ohh, but having animals do the laber is workers right violations
<Grant-A|busy> that sounds like discrimination to me based on your disabilities
<MisterFlibble> Grant: There's not such thing as needing a college degree to flip hamburgers
<Grant-A|busy> I think you've been lied to
<MisterFlibble> even their managers don't need them usually
<MisterFlibble> just on the job training
<Grant-A|busy> our president didn't act like he had one
<MisterFlibble> McDonalds hires people off the street
<gartral> hah, then why do the all have their degrees posted on the wall?
<MisterFlibble> gives them uniforms
<MisterFlibble> and pays minimum wage
<MisterFlibble> lol
<Grant-A|busy> Welcome to McDonalds, would you be interested in giving me change?
<MisterFlibble> it's a job for kids and for people that are honestly not competent to do anything else
<gartral> no, the unemployment rate in the craphole is way too high too be sustainable
<MisterFlibble> They probably can't spell "college"
<Grant-A|busy> those diplomas on the walls are most likely city business licenses, land leases, awards, and one of the manager's
<MisterFlibble> When they tell you the economy is growing and the unemployment is going through the roof
<MisterFlibble> it means "The rich are doing fine, where's the problem?"
<MisterFlibble> :)
<MisterFlibble> Hopefully our new government will be a little less apathetic to workers, but I doubt it
<MisterFlibble> Maybe on the surface at least, Obama won't be an insensitive clod like Bush :P
<Grant-A|busy> Well, the only difference is a democratic majority and new commander in chief
<Grant-A|busy> the president has very little power
<gartral> hah, no, they all bear marking from big name colleges like stanford-brown, ITT, Phoenix, and ohhyea, the manager went too kent state
<Grant-A|busy> I highly doubt those are the employee's
<gartral> yea they are dudre
<MisterFlibble> Grant: The President has lots of power, but he can't use most of it without Congress approving it
<MisterFlibble> which is how it should be
<Grant-A|busy> no one in hell would go to college just to work at minimum wage for the rest of their lives...
<MisterFlibble> 15 year olds work at BK and McD
<MisterFlibble> not college graduates
<Grant-A|busy> hmm
<Grant-A|busy> I looked up his IP address...
<Grant-A|busy> it's not from anywhere in Ohio...
<gartral> it not that they WANT too, its that, booger fling and toxic hell are the only places left too work, unless youed rather work a Caribou Coffee, or the Library, or perhaps free-lance journalist.... all of which pay SHIT i might add
<gartral> duh.. proxy
<gartral> 75.33.65.127
<Grant-A|busy> burger king and taco bell pay less than the other places...
<Grant-A|busy> minimum wage is $8 an hour, and they only work 12 hour days
<gartral> no, sadly, they honestly pay more, the other 3 pay 6 and under, and i dont know how they get away with it
<MisterFlibble> minimum wage is $6.50 an hour, and it will be $.7.25 this May
<Grant-A|busy> ((8*12)*7)*4 =
<MisterFlibble> anything over 40 hours is time and a half
<MisterFlibble> by law
<gartral> and my frind says that the media plugins arnt working after installation
<Grant-A|busy> people who work full time at burger king and taco bell only make $2,688 a month, add all utility, food, and housing bills, and that leaves them with $300 a month
<gartral> honstly, you really think a search by ip is reliable?
<gartral> yea, and SSI pays me under 1200
<Grant-A|busy> I'm not going to argue anymore... you aren't making sense...
<gartral> anyway, this is severly OT, my frin says he cant get flash working still
<gartral> ok, so what, your all went clueless?
<Grant-A|busy> I've explained it every way I can...
<Grant-A|busy> sorry
<gartral> is it that, or have you just tooken a cold shoulder too me for being a complaining cripple?
<Grant-A|busy> um no... I explained to you every possible way to install it
<gartral> really, be honest, you wont hurt me much more than i already am
<gartral> ugh.... clueless moron, hes had KUBUNTU on his system this whole time!
<Grant-A|busy> he needs a terminal in that case, because adept is broken
<Grant-A|busy> well, konsole in this case
<gartral> yet he just rebooted and it works anyway >.>
<gartral> ok, now im baffled there
<Grant-A|busy> < 30 second reboot?
<gartral> no, he dissapeared a few minutes ago
<Grant-A|busy> oh
<gartral> i was just too busy typing too notice
<gartral> hes so clueless, he needs help finding volume controls..
<afroken> hi, whats the best way to install nvidia drivers on intrepid ?
<Grant-A|busy> the jockey pop-up didn't come?
<Grant-A|busy> Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<Grant-A|busy> Then select the NVidia driver that corresponds with your car
<Grant-A|busy> *card
<afroken> Grant-A|busy, actually i'm running server+xfce i don't have application>system etc...
<Grant-A|busy> ah, I am not sure then
<afroken> infact i dont have "applications" at all...
<gartral> youll need too know the name of the file, and use wget from terminal
<forces> saluton
<judgen> quote of the day: How could you compete, they are smart enough to have mastered space travel. While you are a emotionally crippled buffoon with a Napoleon complex."
<judgen> =)
<judgen> Roughly translated maybe..
<jarnos> Hi! I wonder why I can see group audio by groups command, but not by the graphical utility.
<ball> group audio what?
<jarnos> ball: I meant a group called "audio".
<ball> oh.
<tajlero> File and image hosting sites that do not require registration list. http://pastebin.ca/raw/1314460
<MisterFlibble> I want to know why Gstreamer still has that bug that tints my video playback blue
<MisterFlibble> I've seen that come and go since 7.04
<selyoursoul> i'm having a problem writing to my external drive (ntfs).  i've tried drag/drop, copy/paste via gui, and copy via terminal.  no go.  i also installed  ntfs configuration tool and enabled write support for external drive.  nothing seems to work.
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<selyoursoul> i can see my drive and copy files from it.  it seems to auto mount fine.  i've installed ntfs-3g
<knome> any output if you try to copy from terminal
<knome> ?
<selyoursoul> knome:  no
<knome> hmmh.
<knome> i'm already out of ideas.
<selyoursoul> that's what has been lurking in the back of my head all day.....hmmmm, ha, ha
<selyoursoul> i'm new to linux and i figured maybe i'm too stupid, being a windows user and all
<KosiNuss> hi, how can i update xfce to version 4.6? is there a repo already?
<KosiNuss> on xubuntu 8.10
<TheSheep> there was a repository, but I'm not sure it still works
<TheSheep> it's generally a bad idea though, it's not finished yet
<KosiNuss> i think i can wait till its final release in about 2 weeks
<jarnos> KosiNuss: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive
<KosiNuss> ty
<tingle> KosiNuss: there gonna be a new release of xubuntu in two weeks?
<KosiNuss> yes, official release date is feb 2nd
<KosiNuss> sry on feb 6th
<KosiNuss> http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.6/milestones
<tingle> KosiNuss: thanks alot!
<tingle> hmz issnt that just a new release from xfce?
<tingle> nevermind i read it correctly now
<atari_> is ther a useful way to use bluetooth on xubuntu? any tool or so?
<knome> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<knome> !info bluetooth
<ubottu> bluetooth (source: bluez): Bluetooth support. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<atari_> no. not the ubuntu one... i just get nautlius startet all the time etc...
<atari_> s/startet/started
<atari_> is there really only the ubuntu way to use bluetooth on xubuntu?
<knome> i use bluetooth with hcitool, sdptool, obexfs ...
<knome> !info bluetooth-applet
<ubottu> Package bluetooth-applet does not exist in intrepid
<knome> i have to go ->
<knome> i hope you get it sorted out.
<atari_> knome: the bluetooth-applet alway starts nautilus which messes up with xfce
<judgen> atari_ dont run naulius fully then. run it without the desktop.
<judgen> just the file manager.
<atari_> how can i tell it not to run the desktop part?
<TheSheep> via command-line option
<TheSheep> see nautilus --help
<atari_> and how? i used the gnome-bluetooth app
<atari_> and that starts nautilus
<TheSheep> well, start it yourself before it does
<Pres-Gas> Hey all.
<taw> has anybody used xubuntu + multi-head workstation without xinerama?
<Pres-Gas> taw, what graphics card to you have?
<Ratty> Hey, can anyone tell me why using the following command grub fails to locate the file : find /boot/grub/stage1
<Ratty> The file is in /boot/grub
<Ratty> Even though it keeps on saying tgat it doesnt exist
<atari_> taw: yes
<atari_> taw: but i use the nvidia xinerama like emulation
<Pres-Gas> Ratty, the way you did your command...it is telling find to start looking in the DIRECTORY /boot/grub/stage1. stage1 is a file and that is why you are getting the error
<Pres-Gas> Ratty, read this over to get a handle on find.  http://www.linux.com/articles/55377
<Pres-Gas> It is a great tool, but the syntax is hard...I had the worst time getting the hang of it, but now I love it.
<Ratty> Pres-Gas: good point, but does still not work without the wacky
<atari_> do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Ratty> Nope
<Ratty> Default install really
<PsynoKhi0> hi, I'm looking for anyone with some experience with Kino
<Ratty> 3 partitions... Primary, extended, and swap
<Ratty> Dual booting XP
<Ratty> Hmmm... For some reason or another the grib gfx package is not installing correctly
<Ratty> Using dpkg -i (file)
<Ratty> Ahhh so you cant use it on xubuntu since its ext3 partitions use the newer 256 byte inode unlike what grub gfx uses which is 128
<taw> Pres-Gas, at the moment one matrox dual-head, and one even older Matrox
<taw> but planning to install some dual head ati + that old matrox for third head
<knome> atari_, nautilus --no-desktop
<atari_> knome: yeah. but that doesnt help... even if i already have started nautilus, it gets started as normal...
<knome> atari_, so do you want to browse files on a device?
<atari_> knome: yeah
<knome> atari_, install obexfs, then "obexfs -b 01:02:03:04:05:06 -B channel -- /mount/point"
<knome> atari_, to unmount, "fusermount -u /mount/point"
<knome> atari_, and of course replace 01:02... with your device mac
<knome> atari_, and channel with obex file transfer channel on you device
<atari_> knome: ill try it later
<atari_> knome: thanks for the advice :)
<knome> atari_, np. just had to find out this yesterday myself
<saint-tropez> hey guys!
<saint-tropez> i have a q
<saint-tropez> can anyone help please?
<saint-tropez> i just installed xubuntu, but looks like it loads with GNOME
<saint-tropez> not rite button menu and stuff
<saint-tropez> any advice?
<DaemonXP> GNOME and XFCE share a lot of packages
<saint-tropez> i c
<saint-tropez> ty
<saint-tropez> but still no right button menu... can you advice how to make it more like XFCE?
<Pres-Gas> saint-tropez, if you want it more traditional XFCE you will have to go into the settings manager
<saint-tropez> ah... k ill try
<Pres-Gas> xubu is made to behave very similarly to ubu
<saint-tropez> ty both
<DaemonXP> yeah, Xubuntu sets XFCE up to basically clone GNOME
<saint-tropez> yeah i can see this... now, was a bit scared at first =)
<saint-tropez> ty
<DaemonXP> The resource usage isn't different enough to make much difference on a reasonable fast machine
<DaemonXP> but the menus and file manager load and navigate a lot quicker
<saint-tropez> all i need is speed =)
<DaemonXP> yep
<DaemonXP> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/7817/screenshot7or3.png
<DaemonXP> is how mine's set up :P
<DaemonXP> XFCE has better themes than GNOME
<RediXe> Hello, does Xubuntu not offer to encrypt your hard drive when installing? 8.10
<Odd-rationale> RediXe: i beleive you need to use the alternative install disc for that...
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<lc2> uh so guys
<lc2> i had a problem with my xubuntu install cd, and it gave an IO error half way through
<lc2> unfortunately, that leaves me in the curious position of having a half-installed xubuntu system
<lc2> so, i can't boot it because the install cd thinks that xubuntu is installed, and so boots from the disk
<lc2> (as in the hard disk)
<lc2> i can't use the one half-installed on the hard disk because well, it's half-installed
<lc2> if anyone has some evil genius plan here, please do let me know
<Odd-rationale> lc2: reinstalling seems to be the only option... i also reccomend using the alternative install disc... as it seems somewhat more secure...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: i can't reinstall, that's the whole problem
<Odd-rationale> lc2: you have to change the boot order in the bios...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: when i put the install cd in, it boots from it, and i'm guessing it's like "lol there's a ubuntu system on the hard drive, let's boot from that!11"
<Odd-rationale> lc2: no, it should ask you whether you want to install, or boot from first hard drive...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: if i go to install, it boots me into xubuntu, from my hard drive.
<Odd-rationale> lc2: hmm strange... did you check the integrity of the disc?
<lc2> Odd-rationale: no i didn't, i had one i had sitting around
<lc2> Odd-rationale: but that's not foremost among my concerns at the moment
<lc2> somehow being able to get into the installer again, would be great
<Odd-rationale> lc2: for some reason, you install disc is not behaving properly... i was wondering whether an incorrect burn could be the issue...
<lc2> oh btw i can't even ctrl+alt+Fx to get into a real terminal, because 1) i can't log in 2) getty or whatever it's called these days hasn't installed
<lc2> Odd-rationale: no, i suspect it's behaving just as it should, it's seeing i have xubuntu installed on disk, and booting from that rather than CD
<lc2> that is, the CD is doing that
<Odd-rationale> that's my point... the cd shouldn't be doing that... :P
<lc2> that seems like rational behaviour, *if* there was no such thing as a hosed install
<lc2> Odd-rationale: i don't think a corrupted CD would cause that
<lc2> you know, corrupted CDs mean random corrupted files, not "hey let's boot off another disk entirely"
<Odd-rationale> what version of the iso do you have?
<lc2> uhh hardy
<lc2> in before "upgrade", i like LTS
<lc2> well, gonna go play around with boot parameters, brb!
<lc2> hey guise, if i do get it to boot fully off the CD again, is there a way i can tell xubuntu to install everything from the internets, rather than from the CD?
<lc2> saves me booting into the rootkitted windows installation to download another ISO
<lc2> :P
<Odd-rationale> lc2: you need to use the mini.iso to download packages from the internet.
<Odd-rationale> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Odd-rationale> it is like 10mb...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: there's not something i can change on the live cd to do that? ;(
<Odd-rationale> nope...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: that makes me a sad panda
<lc2> hey well, i'm gonna try it from the CD again, then i'll go back to the spam zombie windows installation
<lc2> (seriously, that's sending out like a spam every second)
<lc2> (the people who own it were like, "lol linux")
<lc2> (and i was like "k!")
<Odd-rationale> lc2: what are you on right now?
<lc2> Odd-rationale: i'm on my own pc, xubuntu
<lc2> the one i'm installing on is a rootkitted XP box
<Odd-rationale> lc2: can you use the one you are on to burn the mini.iso?
<lc2> Odd-rationale: no cd burner ;\
<lc2> although the xp box has one
<Odd-rationale> i see...
<lc2> hmm will the mini iso permit me to install xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> yes
<lc2> mm
<lc2> so like
<lc2> well, i'll try the cd again
<lc2> then if it doesn't work try the mini one
<Odd-rationale> but be sure you have reliable internet connection...
<Odd-rationale> as it downloads everything from the net...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: it's reliable
<lc2> not very fast, 1mbit ;\
<lc2> what UI does the mini iso have?
<Odd-rationale> the good side, is that it downloads all newest packages... so you won't have to update after you install...
<Odd-rationale> lc2: text-based
<Odd-rationale> that is how it can be so small... < 10mb
<lc2> truth
<lc2> yeah that's looking like a good option right now
<lc2> *is booting the rootkit laden, spam-spewing windows install*
<saint-tropez> hey
<saint-tropez> i have one more question
<saint-tropez> well... i don't know how to add layouts and how to make them switch wit Shift+Alt
<saint-tropez> with*
<lc2> oh shi--------
<lc2> uh
<lc2> Odd-rationale: will this installer ask me about how i want to partition the disks?
<lc2> or is it just gonna nuke everything there
<lc2> because it's already downloading stuff
<Kiption> it has a partitioner
<lc2> Kiption: i meant, the mini-cd's installer
<lc2> (in case you missed it)
<Kiption> oh
<Kiption> i don't know
<Kiption> sorry
<Odd-rationale> lc2: it will ask you how to partition... (or should)...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: nm, i just looked and it did :D
<lc2> woohoo :D
<lc2> now for downloading like 6 terabytes of stuff
<DaemonXP> Ugggh, Midori works just enough to make you like it
<DaemonXP> yet enough stuff is missing that you can't use it
<malcolmb> ya
<malcolmb> that's true
<malcolmb> epiphany is a joke as well.  But at least it has a webkit version
<saint-tropez> dear all, please advice how to to set keyboard shortcuts for switching between layouts?
<Kiption> is sylpheed-claws still a pain?
<malcolmb> hmmm, I know other DEs have applets for thah
<malcolmb> don't remember xfce having one
<Kiption> it has one
<Kiption> at least an applet
<Kiption> i don't know about a key command
<saint-tropez> ok ty
<lc2> Odd-rationale: you still there?
<slow-motion> hi
<lc2> Odd-rationale: so i installed from the mini-cd, and i installed gdm from the command line, how do i make gdm load by default at startup?
<lc2> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi lc2
<TheSheep> lc2: by making apropriate link in /etc/rc.d
<Odd-rationale> lc2: i think the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigre gdm
<Odd-rationale> *reconfigure
<lc2> Odd-rationale: ooh, winrar
<lc2> TheSheep: i'll try that if Odd-rationale's idea doesn't work :) cheers
<DaemonXP> malcolmb: Epiphany-Webkit breaks compatibility with extensions, has even less settings you can edit
<DaemonXP> and pulls in Epiphany Gecko and only sets up a shortcut to that :P
<CaelThunderwing> is theres a Netinstall iso for XubuntuPPC
<CaelThunderwing> was trying to install 8.04 xubntu ppc on G3 mac towerand it failed when detecting CD Drives and wont contune install from there
<lc2> there is for ubuntu but not xubuntu
<lc2> which is fine
<lc2> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lc2> and you're away
<CaelThunderwing> sweet thanks
<lc2> 64 or 32 bit
<lc2> also, hardy or intrepid?
<lc2> the line above the one above was a question
<lc2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lc2> but go there and decide for yourself
<CaelThunderwing> 32bit and hardy
<CaelThunderwing> its a G3 (300MHZ) mac tower
<lc2> ah
<lc2> ^ see above
<lc2> good luck with that
<lc2> wait hold on, how is that gonna work
<lc2> booting from an iso if it fails to detect your cd drive
<CaelThunderwing> well
<CaelThunderwing> it shard to say. where it gets to the stage of "Detect and mount CD-rom"
<lc2> hm ;(
<CaelThunderwing> it fails there butr boots and runs upto there
<lc2> CaelThunderwing: hrm
<lc2> well give it a shot
<slim_> hi
<likemindead> Hello all. Are PCI ethernet cards pretty universally supported? I've never had issues with any.
#xubuntu 2009-01-22
<Kiption> how does xfce autogenerate the system menu?
<TheSheep> Kiption: from the files in /usr/share/applications
<Kiption> thanks
<Kiption> how does it determine what category means what sub menu?
<Kiption> Multimedia isn't a category, but it is a sub menu
<Kiption> to put something in that menu you need to put it in the AudioVideo category
<Kiption> do you know where the rest of the translations are?
<lc2> gahhh
<lc2> you know what sucks
<lc2> spending like an hour debugging a problem with sound and finding out that it was on mute all along
<lc2> (apparently 1) that's the default and 2) xfce's mixer has no mute button)
<sellyoursoul> i'm trying to get write support for my usb external drive (ntfs).  i've been instructed to install ntfs-3g, which will automount the drive but still no write permission.  then i was instructed to install ntfs-config and enable write permission to external devices.  that didn't work either.  i'm starting back at square one.  when i connect my drive, i get two instances of the error message: failed to mount 'mydrive'.  unknown filesys
<sellyoursoul> tem ntfs-3g.
<lc2> mkdir /mnt/whatever
<sellyoursoul> why would i be getting two instances of the error message?
<lc2> sudo mkdir /mnt/whatever (sorry)
<lc2> sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /mnt/whatever
<lc2> sudo mount.ntfs3g -o rw /dev/whateverdevice /mnt/whatever
<lc2> profit
<lc2> mount.ntfs-3g*
<lc2> sorry
<sellyoursoul> but that won't automount the drive, correct?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: do that and see if it works, it narrows down the problem
<lc2> also gives me time to look up your solution
<sellyoursoul> so i need to reinstall ntfs-3g, first.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: reinstall? i don't see why
<sellyoursoul> it's uninstalled at the moment
<lc2> sellyoursoul: oh.
<sellyoursoul> what is libntfs-3g23?  do i need this?
<sellyoursoul> it's currently installed.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i'm guessing it's related
<sellyoursoul> i guess i could try removing it and see what happens.
<lc2> i don't see why randomly removing things is going to install ntfs-3g
<sellyoursoul> maybe it's conflicting with ntfs-3g?  i don't know.  at this point (2 days) i'm willing to try anything.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: reinstall ntfs-3g
<lc2> sellyoursoul: wb
<sellyoursoul> failed to mount.  says it's already mounted.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: that means it's already mounted
<lc2> that or some shit's going on ;\
<lc2> sellyoursoul: will you dump the contents of your /etc/fstab please?
<lc2> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sellyoursoul>  i tried this:  'sudo mount -t -ntfs-3g dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 -o force' and i got this 'unknown filesystem type '-ntfs-3g'
<sellyoursoul> lc2 yes, give a second
<lc2> sellyoursoul: you have a spurious dash fight before your fstype
<TheSheep> leave the - at the beginning
<lc2> "-ntfs-3g"
<lc2> fight = right
<TheSheep> it's -t ntfs-3g
<TheSheep> without the -
<sellyoursoul> let me try that again before posting my fstab
<lc2> whoah wait a second, are you forcibly mounting a device that's already mounted?
<lc2> itc: people being evil
<sellyoursoul> got this:  Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<sellyoursoul> i don't know what i'm doing, ha, ha.
<lc2> mount -t ntfs-3g -o force,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<lc2> assuming the directory /mnt/sdb1 exists
<sellyoursoul> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<sellyoursoul> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<sellyoursoul> UUID=1463508d-bde2-4fb4-b2cf-d0af17b29289 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<sellyoursoul> # Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<sellyoursoul> UUID=74529839-39cc-483e-a92c-9f56a476d6b3 none swap sw 0 0
<sellyoursoul> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<lc2> sellyoursoul: do you want the drive to be mounted all the time?
<lc2> or rather, would you object if your drive was mounted all the time*
<sellyoursoul> i want it to automount when i connect it and have write permission
<lc2> mm okay
<lc2> sellyoursoul: just a'thinkin here
<sellyoursoul> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<sellyoursoul> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<sellyoursoul> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<lc2> sellyoursoul: then it's still mounted
<nitai> the notes plugin doesnt save window size , how come ?
<lc2> umount /dev/sdb1
<lc2> then do that
<lc2> nitai: i'd hazard a guess and say the only honest answer is "because nobody got around to making it do otherwise"
<lc2> or "someone, somewhere likes it that way"
<lc2> sellyoursoul: once you've forcibly mounted it again, then unmount it
<lc2> unplug it, then plug it back in
<sellyoursoul> writing works.  i should unmount it now?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: yes
<lc2> sellyoursoul: and then plug it back in and see if writing works
<nitai> lol
<lc2> sellyoursoul: the unclean shutdown thing could be causing writing to it to be disabled
<lc2> sellyoursoul: do that at your own risk btw
<sellyoursoul> failed to mount  'mydrive' org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed auth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result).
<lc2> sellyoursoul: well, that's helpful
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i hate to suggest this, but unplug it and reboot
<sellyoursoul> ha, ha.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: also hope that you haven't completely hosed it btw
<sellyoursoul> me too.  i'm restarting and see what my fate beholds.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: seeya shortly
<lc2> too late
<lc2> wb
<sellyoursoul> drive automounts and writes.  thank you very much for the help lc2.  when i open the drive i get two file browser windows.  any idea on that?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: haven't a clue
<sellyoursoul> what is the risk with force mounting a drive?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: it frightens me
<sellyoursoul> ha, ha.  there has to be a reason behind the fear.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: yeah, the "force" part
<sellyoursoul> yea, what exactly is being forced?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i just have an aversion to it, that's all
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i don't know, it's probably just an aversion to what forcible anything does in other contexts
<sellyoursoul> and what's this business about a dirty log file?  i have no idea what that means or where this log file is.
<lc2> "force" meaning "don't stop me from doing stupid stuff"
<lc2> sellyoursoul: probably something to do with NTFS journalling
<sellyoursoul> yea, i see your point.
<sellyoursoul> now i'm guessing that when i take this drive to a windows box, i'm likely to have issues.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: apparently, next time that happens, there's something called ntfsfix, which you might want to look at
<lc2> sellyoursoul: and no, you won't
<sellyoursoul> noting ntfsfix
<lc2> it might not hurt to do a chkdsk on it
<sellyoursoul> yea, i probably should have done that before messing with it in the first place.
<lc2> but the odds of you terminally hosing a filesystem are not entirely significant
<lc2> sellyoursoul: yes, indeed
<lc2> sellyoursoul: it was because it wasn't safely removed from whatever computer it was on before, that was causing that problem, i suspect
<sellyoursoul> yea, i usually just pull the plug, assuming the drive isn't spinning.
<lc2> bad bad sellyoursoul
<sellyoursoul> i thought that if the drive was off, it was ok to pull the plug.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: it probably is, but ntfs-3g is paranoid
<sellyoursoul> like all of linux, ha, ha.
<lc2> possibly
<sellyoursoul> me and linux might be a good match
<lc2> brb thirsty
<lc2> okay, better
<sellyoursoul> hey lc2, what do -t and -o do in that line?
<lc2> -t specifies the filesystem type
<lc2> -o specifies mounting options
<sellyoursoul> so to be ultra paranoid, i should unmount my drive before unplugging?
<lc2> no, you can right click on it and go to "eject" or whatever it's called
<lc2> then unplug
<lc2> which might be exactly the same thing
<sellyoursoul> i guess i need to look that one up.
<sellyoursoul> i don't like this, i ejected and the drive spun up.
<lc2> it was probably writing something
<lc2> and talking of USB TECHNOLOGY, i need to get some stuff off my camera
<sellyoursoul> what could it be writing?
<lc2> it could just be writing to the journal that it has been safely ejected or whatever
<sellyoursoul> seems to be taking a long time to do something like that.
<lc2> mm. :\
<sellyoursoul> it doesn't appear to be writing anything.  just spinning.
<lc2> odd
<lc2> unplug it and see what happens
<lc2> live life on the edge
<lc2> ;)
<sellyoursoul> i'm scurd
<lc2> not really, just wait for it to shut up
<sellyoursoul> i have 200+ gb's of stuff i'd like to see again.
<lc2> heh ;(
<sellyoursoul> alright to the windows box test, brb
<lc2> k hb
<sellyoursoul> worked fine in xp.  i'm wondering what this double window thing is.  the battery warning message is coming in double aslo (ran my battery down earlier, oops)
<lc2> sellyoursoul: hm, i don't know
<sellyoursoul> i think parted (partition editor) is installed by default.  it's not showing in the apps menu for some reason.  how do i open apps that aren't listed in the apps menu?
<lc2> go to a terminal and type their name
<lc2> otherwise, use the application finder
<lc2> "Afbeeldingen & video's uploaden"
<lc2> wtf, tinypic's decided i'm dutch?
<sellyoursoul> hmm.  parted is installed and is coming up in terminal, but i thought it had a gui.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: try gparted
<lc2> http://i42.tinypic.com/11cfjw2.jpg
<lc2> is it obvious that i clone-brushed out a park bench there?
<lc2> jw
<Hermenegil> hello everyone !
<lc2> hi Hermenegil
<Hermenegil> can I ask you for help ?
<lc2> Hermenegil: of course
<sellyoursoul> lc2:  if i was guessing, i would say on the right where the shadow is.
<sellyoursoul> looks ok to me
<lc2> bahaha
 * lc2 calls reuters
<lc2> goddamn i'm good
<sellyoursoul> ha, ha.  you use gimp?
<Hermenegil> OK, here's my newbie question : where's the package download from the synaptic package manager ends up ?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: yup
<lc2> Hermenegil: uh good question
<sellyoursoul> c:\windows\program files (joke)
<Hermenegil> lol
<lc2> ahaha
<lc2> the question is really where apt puts things
 * lc2 looks it up
<sellyoursoul> Hermenegil:  i'd like to know, too.
<lc2> someone give me a random program to install
<sellyoursoul> lc2:  do you mess with script fu stuff?  i have an idea of something i want to do, but i have no idea how to script it if it can be done.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: nope, tried it once, lost very interest very quickly
<sellyoursoul> cinelerra
<lc2> ah yeah
<lc2> good idea
<lc2> E: Couldn't find package cinelerra
<lc2> !
<sellyoursoul> you have to add the thing,,,,,you know repository or whatever.
<sellyoursoul> how about this, if you're on 8.04?  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/13/install-gimp-26-in-ubuntu-804/
<lc2> sellyoursoul: already done it ;\
<sellyoursoul> i like 2.6
<lc2> me too
<sellyoursoul> something i don't like about gimp is that when transforming selections, the original selection material is shown below the material being transformed.
<sellyoursoul> i have an idea for a script to take care of that.
<sellyoursoul> if it can be done.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: do you like lisp?
<lc2> i'm pretty sure it can be done, but you'd have to like lisp
<mgroman> !ohmy | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<sellyoursoul> i know nothing of programming.  i've been spending a few minutes here and there trying to learn python.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: gimp supports python scripts
<lc2> Hermenegil: i think i have your answer
<lc2> Hermenegil: files are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and unpacked from there
<sellyoursoul> who is Odd-rationale and why don't i see him?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i spoke to him earlier, he seems quite nice
<sellyoursoul> Hermenegil:  then deleted, i assume?
<Hermenegil> thanks a lot
<lc2> Hermenegil: most welcome
<sellyoursoul> i meant lc2:
<lc2> Hermenegil: that's what i gathered from lsof, anyway, so that might not even actually be true
<lc2> sellyoursoul: well, i'm wondering if they really are, because i have a bunch of stuff sitting around there
<Hermenegil> yes, its right there
<lc2> sellyoursoul: not as many things as i have installed on my system, but still, they're there
<sellyoursoul> i have a bunch too
<lc2> interestingly, the time stamps on them bear no resemblance to reality at all
<lc2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     9422 2006-06-23 12:10 weblint-perl_2.02-1_all.deb
<sellyoursoul> weird.
<sellyoursoul> i have 340 mb worth of still sitting there.
<lc2> 389mb here
<lc2> perhaps it only keeps the most recent ones around or something
<sellyoursoul> me < not bad for 3 or 4 days worth, ha, ha
<lc2> that might explain the weird skewed timestamps, they might be set intentionally
<lc2> sellyoursoul: is that how long you've been on linux?
<sellyoursoul> yes
<lc2> oh cool
<sellyoursoul> i have a lot to learn
<charlie-tca> I think the weird timestamps are the file creation date
<lc2> *thinks* six or seven years here
<lc2> eleven years if you count my first debian install
<lc2> charlie-tca: it can't be, because i definitely didn't install that in 2006 :)
 * lc2 was still on freebsd
<sellyoursoul> i installed ubuntu once or twice but not gave it any time.  i just wanted to have a look around.
<charlie-tca> The file creation date, as in the package was created then, regardless of when you got it
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i like it a lot
<lc2> charlie-tca: oh!
<lc2> charlie-tca: yeah, that's what i was wondering, sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem. I just hope it clears that a little...
<sellyoursoul> lc2:  any idea how i can set the size of gimp's image window to stay the same, no matter what level i'm zoomed to?
<lc2> sellyoursoul: i thought it did that all by itself
<lc2> mine does not change size as i zoom
<lc2> unless i'm misunderstanding here
<sellyoursoul> when i zoom an image, the window resizes.
<lc2> sellyoursoul: hm
 * lc2 tries that
<lc2> okay, that definitely does not happen here
<sellyoursoul> maybe i changed something in preferences
<lc2> ah, edit -> preferences (assuming gimp 2.6)
<lc2> under "image windows"
<lc2> "resize window on zoom"
<sellyoursoul> yea, that did it.  thanks.
<lc2> you might not have changed anything, that could be 2.6s default behaviour, and it might be using my old 2.4 config
<lc2> np
<lc2> okay, it's time for me to go to sleep
<lc2> gnight everyone
<lc2> have fun sellyoursoul
<DaemonXP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4&NR=1
<root______> anyone have a good sudoers example file?
<fbc> What can I use for browsing the network? I may want to transfer a file to a windows machine.
<forces> saluton
<fbc> forces, was that directed towards me?
<root______> i guess my sudoers file will have to sufice as is.
<root______> http://pastebin.com/f6fe6a859
<astrobill> is it possible to install xubuntu on an old laptop  PII300 with 64 megs of ram?
<maxamillion> astrobill: yes, but with that low of ram you might want to check out fluxbuntu
<root______> astrobill sure.  but you'll have to use something besides ubiquity to do the installing
<root______> maxamillion that ram will prevent the use of ubiquity too
<maxamillion> root______: right, fluxbuntu doesn't use ubiguity for installation
<maxamillion> :)
<root______> astrobill i have ran ubuntu kde on a p1 with 64m ram   so it will run ok
<j1mc> hi maxamillion :)
<maxamillion> j1mc: hey, long time no speak
<astrobill> ok, I'll try it.  Thank you:)
<j1mc> i know!
<j1mc> maxamillion: i hope you're doing well
<astrobill> I'll look at fluxbuntu :)
<maxamillion> j1mc: i've been busy, doing well, but busy
<j1mc> glad to hear it
<maxamillion> j1mc: i'm a linux admin for my university, i graduate with my undergrad in may and then apply for grad school right after
<j1mc> great!
<maxamillion> j1mc: i'm also a fedora packager :P
<j1mc> of xfce stuff?  what kind of packags?
<maxamillion> j1mc: all our server at work are redhat enterprise linux ... so i've spent a LOT of time with the rpm world
<j1mc> ah, cool.
<maxamillion> j1mc: no, all xfce stuff is already handled, but the fedora xfce maintainer is my package mentor :)
<j1mc> cool... what stuff are you working on?
<maxamillion> just little stuff right now ... one is a pre-processor/runtime/compiler for a concurrent programming language called Cilk, i co-maintain htop, i package and maintain txt2tags, shed, and ...
<maxamillion> crap
<maxamillion> can't remember
<j1mc> sounds cool.  is it difficult to package rpm's for fedora?
<maxamillion> j1mc: https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/users/packages/maxamillion <---
<maxamillion> j1mc: uhmm... so far, no ... but i still learn new things all the time
<maxamillion> different packages are harder than others
<maxamillion> oh ... the Cilk environment isn't passed review yet so its not in the pkgdb yet
<maxamillion> j1mc: i'm a packager for the Fedora EPEL projcet also
<j1mc> epel?
<maxamillion> j1mc: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/EPEL
<maxamillion> its a third party add on repository for redhat enterprise linux, centos, etc.
<maxamillion> all distros considered "Enterprise Linux" that are redhat based
<j1mc> cool.
<maxamillion> yeah, it makes life at work quite nice because my workstation at the office runs RHEL (RedHat Enterprise Linux) and the EPEL repo allows me to have some fun things that RedHat didn't deem "enterprise"
<j1mc> i'm on fedora 10 now, actually.  i use it on my desktop.
<maxamillion> yey!
<maxamillion> j1mc: i'm a big fedora fan
<maxamillion> j1mc: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3385088017824733336 <---- i'm done with ubuntu for good
<maxamillion> i want to become a kernel developer so it means a lot to me that redhat and fedora do so much for the kernel
<root______> the kernel is linux  the rest is GNU
<root______> i'm a linux fan too
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, thats a bunch of hogwash
<j1mc> maxamillion: i gotta take care of a few things around the house, but nice talking with you.  :)
<root______> hey, anyone know where that sound file is that has "i pronounce linux linux"   if it's open source i'd like a copy  :)))
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: when the stable maintainer of the kernel speaks on the state of the kernel ... i tend to think he's not lying
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, he is not speaking truthfully. Matt Zimmerman clearly explains why.
<maxamillion> Matt Zimmerman is what? a Canonical employee?
<cody-somerville> CTO
<cody-somerville> (lets take this to #xubuntu-offtopic)
<maxamillion> yeah, then i don't care to listen to what he has to say
<freoedo> WASHINGTON, DC: In a stunning late-hour development, President George W. Bush has granted Osama bin Laden a pardon for the murder of more than 2,700 Americans in the fall of 2001.
<freoedo> WTF!
<freoedo> hope its a joke.. but who would joke about something like that.
<freoedo> It was apperantly a tasteless joke...
<freoedo> the references was bogus.
<Sinister> anyone ever use that gos on ubuntu ?
<R1cochet> can i run k9copy in xubuntu without grabing all the dependencies?
<ace__> hi
<taw> R1cochet, most likely dependencies are because they are needed for running it
<mado> oy guys and gals ... hello there
<martin101> hello
<charlie-tca> Hey everybody: We are having a HugDay for Firefox bugs today. If you have a chance, come on over and take out a couple of bugs! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090122
<Hermenegil> hello, can someone help me concerning video driver ?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<sellyoursoul> how's it going slow-motion?
<slow-motion> hi sellyoursoul
<slow-motion> i'm fine
<Salix_> Hi! I would like to change the key settings of my Thunar to allow me to (1) mark the current filename at pressing a button and (2) allow me to jumpt to the next filenames without forgetting the markings. Is it possible?
<TheSheep> Salix_: hold down ctrl
<Salix_> TheSheep: Ctrl and what? I want to do this thing without mouse... with keyboard only
<TheSheep> hmm... ctrl and arrows works... kinda
<Salix_> I can move off the marked filename but I can not chose a second one
<TheSheep> you can select a file and move the cursor...
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> I suppose you will get better help at #thunar
<Salix_> oh... good idea :-]
<Hermenegil> Here's my question :  I tried to install driver for my video card (its an "ATI" Rage Mobility pro) with wine, I don't think its recommended, well I thought the installation done nothing because it just stop right in the middle, so I reboot to if something have change, and here I am : i have this message on boot "Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure
<Hermenegil> them yourself" I tried to restore the default driver without success
<sellyoursoul> what up hermenegil?  sorry, i have no idea about your driver config.
<Hermenegil> i'm alright, except that i'm stuck on the low graphic mode, how are you ?
<sellyoursoul> pretty good here.  still no idea what i'm doing.
<DaemonXP> XFCE is making Midori the default browser
<DaemonXP> any comments?
<Salix_> ?!
<TheSheep> wtg kalikiana :)
<anv> I have noticed that Xubuntu has grown under several releases making it quite slow on older machines, precisely this latest. Is it possible to strip from gnome stuff to only Xfce based system?
<subscious> how can i deacztivate the alert sound?
<subscious> deactivate
<TheSheep> anv: you can modify your install however you please
<TheSheep> subscious: what alert sound?
<subscious> the hardware alert sound
<anv> how does it affect in security if removing gnome libs?
<subscious> when trying to delete in an empty text box for instance
<TheSheep> subscious: xset b off
<RediXe> Trying to install off the alternate install disc so I can encrypt the hard drive - after hitting Install Xubuntu or Check CD for defects I get unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 end request i/o error which repeats a bunch. Tried a normal 8.10 xubuntu live cd and was able to run just fine and install started installing just fine.
<subscious> Thanks TheSheep ... is there a online refernce for xubuntu with command basics?
<TheSheep> subscious: well, the server install (which is basically ubuntu base without the gnome/kde/xfce desktop) is considered as secure as teh versions with desktops, so I suppose removing gnome libs won't hurt here
<TheSheep> !guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<TheSheep> !desktopguide
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<anv> TheSheep: thanks I start stripping, bye
<subscious> do you guys know advanced monitoring packages for xubuntu? (comparable to sysinternals for windows)
<cody-somerville> nagios3
<subscious> how can i leave manpages in the terminal?
<RediXe> subscious: q i believe
<subscious> nicce thanks
<TheSheep> subscious: also try ?
<subscious> try?
<subscious> is xfce kde or gnome?
<RediXe> subscious: neither
<RediXe> subscious: it's it's own desktop
<subscious> but i am able to run kde or gnome apps am i not?
<TheSheep> TheSheep: try pressing "?" while viewing a man page
<TheSheep> subscious: yeah, you can run kde and gnome apps in any desktop environment
<RediXe> subscious: yes you can but you will have to install a lot of there libraries
<subscious> what is the diffrence?
<TheSheep> subscious: the looks, kde apps will look out of place probably
<TheSheep> subscious: they migth also not obey some global settings you set
<subscious> is kde more like osx?
<TheSheep> RediXe: as long as it's not some application running in the background all the time these libs won't hurt
<TheSheep> subscious: no, not really
<TheSheep> subscious: it's more like windows in my opinion, but that's obviously biased
<subscious> which is faster / more lightweight ? (xfce is most lightweight is it not? )
<TheSheep> it kind of depends also on the configuration and the applications you are using
<subscious> gnome is most widely used anyways isnt it?
<TheSheep> I don't know, I think gnome and kde are about equal with one going before other ocassionally
<TheSheep> equal in market share, not in how they look/work
<subscious> what are the major diffrences?
<nikolam> subscious, lxde is even lighter but I am content with xfce it have just enough futures an yes, pcmanfm file manager is ok , but without trashcan support
<subscious> what is the stuff located in the proc dir?
<mado> oy guys and gals ... can you help me please? ... there is a computer without NIC ... i can't run xubuntu on it ... some problems with the graphics as far as i have seen ... thing is ... i need to copy some files from it ...
<mado> i thought about looking for a text-based *buntu-linux-thing ... then mount a usb-flash-drive ... and then i could copy the files
<subscious> how do i start nagios??
<TheSheep> subscious: all the memory, information about running processes, etc.
<subscious> i actually access the heap in there?
<TheSheep> mado: just press alt+ctrl+f1 on ubuntu and you are in text console
<TheSheep> subscious: as root, probably
<subscious> where are packages deployed into?
<TheSheep> subscious: all over the directory structure
<subscious> thats bad.... anyways how do i start nagios? (it didnt install an icon)
<subscious> and i cant find it on the documantation
<TheSheep> subscious: if you run 'dpkg -L packagename' you will get a list of files
<TheSheep> no idea about nagios, it probably runs as a service
<TheSheep> in system->services
<subscious> dop i have to restart to see newly installed services?
<subscious> s/dop/do
<TheSheep> no
<subscious> then its not in there
<TheSheep> restarting is really only necessary when upgrading kernel
<TheSheep> well, you have the documentation in /usr/share/doc/nagios/
<subscious> which pdf reader can you recommend?
<TheSheep> evince
<TheSheep> xubuntu's default
<subscious> this now is the second time my file manager is not responding ... what am i doing wrong?
<TheSheep> no idea, what did you do?
<subscious> run the services pnel and start a manpage in the terminal
<subscious> downloaded a pdf
<subscious> which is better viewpdf or claws-mail-pdf-viewer
<subscious> or xpdf-reader?
<TheSheep> the latter is just a plugin for claws-mail mail client
<TheSheep> epdfview is pretty fast
<subscious> thx
<TheSheep> you can also install acrobat from their site, but it's huge and slow
<subscious> yeah ... it still asks me to choose an app for opening tho ... how can i find the executable?
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<subscious> when doubleclickin a pdf file it doesnt start epdfviewer automatically ... no association
<TheSheep> are you sure it's a pdf file?
<subscious> yeah ... i just opened it from within epdf
<TheSheep> you can select the application to use in the file's preferences
<subscious> cool thanks
<subscious> can i manually add app icons to the applications menu?
<TheSheep> yes, with menu editor
<TheSheep> in settings
<subscious> is it possible that the aptitude package is diffrent to the original? the documentation doesnt seem to work
<subscious> not the doc itself but the commands explained in it
<TheSheep> not likely
<subscious> it seems to be installed in a diffrent way
<subscious> it doesnt find the directions writen in the docs
<subscious> the terminal
<subscious> i will try working through the manual from the begining maybe the dirs arent created yet ...
<forces> saluton
<subscious> if i mkdir ~/downloads .... where is it made?
<subscious> a root ...
<charlie-tca> subscious: /home/USERNAME/downloads
<subscious> if i search for stuff what can i replace ms * with
<charlie-tca> I don't use wildcards. I type the first few letters with locate or find and hit enter. It will find all files/folders starting with that
<charlie-tca> part of the word
<charlie-tca> Programming in bash, I think it uses the same wildcard.
<TheSheep> there are subtle differences
<subscious> i need to search for filetypes
<subscious> .cfg atm
<TheSheep> locate .cfg
<subscious> in windows it would be *.cfg
<TheSheep> in linux too
<TheSheep> ls *.cfg
<TheSheep> for example
<TheSheep> will display all cfg filesi n the current directory
<subscious> file roller doesnt do that
<TheSheep> that's true, file roller is an archive management tool
<TheSheep> it's possible they didn't add wildcard support to it
<subscious> how other can i do that search than?
<TheSheep> sort by file type?
<subscious> can i reduce it by the folderstruct?
<TheSheep> folderstruct?
<subscious> yeah ... view all files
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<subscious> never mind your advice helped a lot
<subscious> thanks
<TheSheep> have fun with linux, I'm going to bed
<subscious> gn8
<subscious> good night ...
#xubuntu 2009-01-23
<eddie594> Question
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eddie594> I need the packages for the beta xfce authenticated... what is the authentication server\file\etc
<eddie594> one sec...
<eddie594> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/ubuntu intrepid main
<eddie594> Need help with that.
<zoredache> why do you 'need' them to be authenticated?  You should be able to install without them being authenticated.
<eddie594> Ubuntu bugs me and doesn't download them
<zoredache> what do you mean 'ubuntu' bugs you?  I know if you where installing with apt, it gives you a choice to install packages that haven't been authenticated
<eddie594> Err, thanks, I tend to use the gui as it requires less steps.
<zoredache> vi you add a line 'APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1 ;
<zoredache> vi you add a line 'APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1 ;' do your '/etc/apt/apt.conf' you may be able to convince your application to work
<zoredache> if* you add....
<eddie594> Does everyone still use vi?
<zoredache> yes, i use vi very much.  I use it so much I type vi even when I am thinking of other things
<subscious> are shared librarys the librarys alltogether or is it aditional stuff?
<zoredache> subscious: sorry?
<subscious> i need some additional libraries... now i see several diffrent libs
<subscious> the shared libs are the runtime libs?
<eddie594> Why don't they build an OS disc with an 'instant build from source' option?
<zoredache> eddie594: eh?  you mean like gentoo?
<eddie594> Yeah, but even gentoo I found it to take to many manuel steps
<eddie594> Especially when you constantly upgrade
<eddie594> Trying different comiling options etc..
<zoredache> ah, well, it is simple.  Programmers suck
<eddie594> lol
<eddie594> Good explanation..
<subscious> y not requesting it?
<subscious> i dont think programmers suck!
<eddie594> Well, ubuntu's philosophy probably isn't covering that section
<zoredache> they don't really, but getting every developer to a point where they can build source packages so they could be reliably be built auto-magically is nearly impossible
<eddie594> Linux still has a ways to go I believe
<eddie594> Wow, I haven't used irc in almost a decade
<subscious> how can i make the date modified column in thunar be more precise?
<eddie594> I (at one time) used a command to measure the time to draw a theme on the screen. Anyone remember where (or the command) can be found
<eddie594> Thanks. Must restart.
<subscious> how can i make the date modified column in thunar be more precise?
<zoredache> have you tried changing the 'date' setting in the preferences?
<subscious> a ok i overlooked that
<subscious> y the fuck is thunar not responding after beeing idle for a while?
<subscious> test
<a_> buenas noches necesito ayuda acabo de instalar xubuntu pero no tengo audio
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<a_> ok gracias
<forces> saluton
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<Shadow__X> i am trying to find the autostart manager but it seems to not exist
 * forces is listening to: PANIC! At The Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out - Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off - (0:33/3:20)
<tajlero> is this a bug I receive this when starting balazar brothers http://pastebin.ca/raw/1316087 should I submit this as a bug ?
<LeAstrale> WB all :)
<source> :O
<LeAstrale> What a blast of a net split yeah.
<Ongavezir> Hozsanna dicsõséges testvéreim
<Ongavezir> Ongavezir The Holyness join the community
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Ongavezir> I am the President Of L.H.A. brotha'
<Ongavezir> My first task kill da TUKS
<Ongavezir> I am da TUKSKILLAH
<Ongavezir> TUKS must Die! The king of Holy Trolls said
<jarnos> I can't record by gnome-sound-recorder.
<jarnos> in 8.10
<jarnos> Neither in skype, but in linphone and audacity it works.
<knome> have you checked which backends those use?
<jarnos> knome: I guess gnome-sound-recorder uses gstreamer. I don't know.
<Myrtti> jarnos: have you checked your input sources with alsamixer?
<knome> jarnos, what does audacity/linphone usE?
<knome> Myrtti o/
<jarnos> knome: yes. No idea.
<jarnos> Myrtti: I think they should be fine as microphone works in linphone.
<nikolam> jarnos, try selecting apropriate soud device in program you use
<jarnos> nikolam: I don
<nikolam> I had problems myself with skype until set
<jarnos> nikolam: I don't know how to set it in 8.10's gnome-sound-recorder.
<nikolam> And also turn off automaticallz adjust mixer levels in skype
<nikolam> jarnos, I was thinking skype is problem
<jarnos> nikolam: it is too.
<nikolam> well for skzpe select sound in experiment until zou select right one
<nikolam> zou hav emake a test call there
<nikolam> in sound recorder go to file: open volume control
<Juanantonio> Hello. I want to install Xubuntu 8.10 in a 800 Mhz PC, will it recognize a DVD ReWriter Pioneer DVR-108 and a Ati Tadeon RV100 (I suppose it is a 7000 series)?
<Myrtti> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Juanantonio> Thank you, I'm having a look
<nikolam> Juanantonio, mostly will use eather default driver for ati or radeonhd
<Juanantonio> I saw yesterday another driver, "radeon"
<Juanantonio> nikolam, with the DVDRW I will have no problem then, will I?
<nikolam> i think not
<jarnos> nikolam: "Make a test sound" works, but "Make a test call" reports that "There is problem with audio playback".
<nikolam> why woul d you
<nikolam> jarnos, well select output you want
<nikolam> maybe restart skype to make things work. anyway skype is external app. it is not part of ubuntu. even if it is on edibuntu repo
<Bagualas> how may I install transalations??
<nikolam> I used to search in synaptic and install
<Juanantonio> Ati Radeon 7000 is capable of glx acceleration, isn't it?
<knome> Bagualas, system -> language support
<jarnos> nikolam: I found a working combination of devices in Skype. I think I have tried it before, but I also purged and reinstalled skype, so maybe that was part of the solution.
<Bagualas> knome, I forgot to tell that is evolution language
<jarnos> Still recording in gnome-sound-recorder does not work.
<nikolam> jarnos I think it is same again, select device for recording jarnos
<nikolam> Bagualas, evolution?
<Bagualas> yeah
<jarnos> nikolam: I don't find any means select device for recording there.
<nikolam> Juanantonio, I think some. see #radeon or #radeonhd
<nikolam> jarnos, record from input: ? version of recorder?
<jarnos> nikolam: 2.24.0.1
<Juanantonio> Ok, nikolam, thanks a lot
<nikolam> Juanantonio, np
<nikolam> U use 8.10 jarnos ? I am on 8.04.2
<nikolam> Mine is 2.22
<jarnos> nikolam: yes
<tich> is anyone running xubuntu on a 901 eee pc?  i am having trouble finding out any info on how to install it.
<knome> tich, i am. what kind of help do you need?
<nikolam> tich http://wiki.eeeuser.com/
<tich> i guess the handiest thing to know would be if someone has released a version of xubuntu (or an xfce4-centric os) with the array kernel
<tich> oh, i will check that out i was so busy watching wha i was typing i missed your link!
<knome> tich, just add  the array repositories to (x)ubuntu after installation
<nikolam> tuch i don`t like external kernel. I use niceeepc script on 701 and default kernel
<nikolam> on xubuntu
<nikolam> but not for 901
<tich> i have read that without the array kernel wireless won't work
<tich> for the 901
<tich> i guess they changed some hardware stuff
<knome> tich, true. just install xubuntu and add the array repository and install the -eeepc kernel
<knome> tich, i suppose you have an ethernet cable available?
<tich> knome, yes but not reliably.
<knome> you only need it once anfter you've installed.
<knome> *after
<tich> ah right! to install the new kernel
<tich> ha i forgot about that!
<knome> then after installing the -eeepc kernel, you can select to boot the eeepc kernel from grub
<tich> right
<knome> i'm not sure about if the intrepid kernel works, though
<knome> didn't work for me
<tich> oh, really
<knome> but i use the hardy repositories and a bit older kernel then
<knome> so include the hardy repos if the intrepid kernel doesn't work
<tich> okay
<tich> good to know
<tich> did you have any issue with the keyboard?
<knome> nope
<knome> works with the default kernel.
<tich> well that is either good news or you were lucky!
<tich> even the function and special keys?
<knome> i haven't heard of kb issues from anybody using any linux distro with eeepc
<knome> they work eith the array kernel
<knome> *with
<tich> i thought i had read some stuff about the some of the special functions not working...
<knome> yeah, but they work with the array kernel, as i said
<knome> you even get the OSD working ootb
<knome> iirc
<tich> so with a regular install everythings works, more or less, except for wireless
<knome> hmm.
<knome> well, you can use the pc
<knome> what doesn't work: camera, function keys/osd, wireless
<knome> at least
<jarnos> I gave up using gnome-sound-recorder. Using audacity, instead.
<knome> but after you install the array kernel, everything what is supposed to work, works
<tich> so i add the repos, plug it in, and add teh array kernel (do some tweeking) and big bam boom a working eeepc
<tich> that is easy enough
<nikolam> knome maybe some part of niceee script would help. It is not the same on 901?
<knome> yeah, just install it from synaptic as any other package :)
<knome> nikolam, what does it do?
<nikolam> knome automatic fix for hardy on eeepc 701 for everything
<nikolam> on default kernel
<knome> nikolam, because i've had absolutely *no* issues with array.org kernel
<knome> nikolam, i'm running intrepid on my eeepc :)
<knome> nikolam, but with hardy kernel
<nikolam> I am content with hardy and i wanted default kernel, soo :)
<knome> yeah
<tich> well thanks for the advice, i will check out the forum a bit more and probably get xubuntu up and running soon
<tich> do you think (x)ubuntu will support the eeepc with the next release?
<knome> i doubt that, but we will still have the array.org repository :)
<knome> we'd only need to add hardware support for eeepc hardware, but i'm not sure if anybody is working on that.
<tich> i guess it is easy enough; i am just lazy sometimes...
<nikolam> knome, that should be doen for jaunty.
<knome> nikolam, really? good to know.
<nikolam> 701 and 901 LOL
<nikolam> :)))
<Juanantonio> Does Compiz work with Xubuntu? I know it's not recommendable, but I'd like to know it
<Ketsueki> I have tried looking at the various ubuntu docs, but it wants me to change something in System -> Preferences -> whatever to change the mosue settings in the HAL, but I'm using xubuntu and XFCE's menu doesn't have any such area, I can't even find anything even close.
<nikolam> Juanantonio, Yes It works.I installed but end up not using it. I see no use of it.
<knome> Ketsueki, settings->settings manager ?
<knome> Ketsueki, + what are you trying to do and where do these erroneus docs exist?
<Ketsueki> knome: has -no- way of disabling tap touching on the stupid pad...
<knome> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ketsueki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ketsueki> Yeah, that's what I was already trying to follow
<Ketsueki> Basic Configuration with a Graphical Interface
<Ketsueki> Ubuntu provides configuration of the most common touchpad options in System > Preferences > Mouse, under the Touchpad tab.
<Ketsueki> However, I have no such tab.
<knome> Ketsueki, yes, *Ubuntu*. if you're using xubuntu, please see section "Xubuntu and others"
<Ketsueki> It was working fine, manually configured out in xorg.conf until I upgraded to 9.04 alpha whatever (I'm trying to get my laptop to suspend and resume more than once... I think I went backwards though, the first suspend/resume I tried failed ^.^;)
<Ketsueki> That's only -advanced- there's no basic method?
<Ketsueki> However, how do I change it in the HAL?
<knome> Ketsueki, turning off tapping is not basic function either, i suppose
<Ketsueki> from xorg.conf, right above where it commented out my previously working inputdevice # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<Ketsueki> knome: turning OFF tap clicking -is not basic-
<Ketsueki> I think it is basic
<knome> Ketsueki, from my pov it is not
<Juanantonio> Nikolam, I use it in Kubuntu, I have both desktops and I use Compiz in K with shortcuts
<nikolam> So Compiz is used for..
<Ketsueki> From my point of view, tap clicking is something that should be off by default.  I never use it on any laptop because they always put the pads beneath where the sides of my thumbs rest when I'm between typing, or typing with poor ergonomics.
<Ketsueki> So I end up clicking it...
<Ketsueki> It also really sucks when I browse and lift my finger off the pad, because I don't want to move the mouse, then return it to move it furhter and end up clicking because the time is considerd a tap.
<knome> Ketsueki, i always use tap clicking, so it's a question of taste.
<Juanantonio> I use Compiz just to handle all the applications Kubuntu can open simultaneously
<Ketsueki> knome: Besides all that, there's one other point.  It is considered a basic option for ubuntu but not the others?
<nikolam> aha ok
<knome> Ketsueki, ubuntu has different configuration utilies because it runs gnome and not, for example, kde or xfce, like xubuntu does.
<Juanantonio> not because it is pretty, but because I customize and it is faster than KDE window manager
<multik> g'day all
<Juanantonio> Ketsueki, for example, I installed Kubuntu 64 8.04, and later installed LXDE desktop, and now I have also xubuntu desktop
<nikolam> Hey I have a problem
<nikolam> My DVD`s won`t eject
<Ketsueki> knome: Ok, why can't I install the gnome config things and run them from command line?  I already have both the gnome and KDE libraries since XFCE uses gnome stuff, and kate (which I -really- like for syntax hiliting) use the others.
<nikolam> I installed some udf packet support and also don`t know hoe to get rid of it now
<nikolam> command eject works, only that way I can eject dvd`s
<Ketsueki> nikolam: can you open a console and run 'eject -v /media/cdrom' ?  It might tell you that something's currently using the dvd or that you don't have access...  Oh well if that already works.
<Ketsueki> I have no idea what's wrong since I never use the other ways of ejecting (besides the physical button)
<Ketsueki> Well... this isn't going to help.  the stuff I need to reboot to have working is ready, but I am not ready for a reboot ATM...  I guess I'll be back if I have other issues.
<subscious> hello... what would be a good alternative to thunar? (thunar is not responding a lot)
<jarnos> subscious: pcmanfm
<subscious> is thunar known for not responding?
<Myrtti> I've never had problems with it
<subscious> i have some ntfs partitions and an external drive... might they be the source of the problem?
<subscious> whhat filemanager is ubuntu using?
<knome> nautilus
<knome> but xubuntu is using thunar.
<subscious> is it available for xubuntu?
<knome> yes, through synaptic. but be aware, it will steal your desktop.
<subscious> steal my desktop? what do you want to say?
<ablomen> subscious, it actually does steal your desktop, hes not kidding
<ablomen> nautilus without the --no-desktop switch will kill the process that runs your desktop and take its place
<subscious> haha sounds funny
<ablomen> hehe yeah i was just thinking that nautilus is actually the guy from hitman, but slower
<subscious> are all ubuntu distros based on debian?
<subscious> is pcmanfm faster than thunar is?
<LeAstrale> y
<LeAstrale> they all are
<subscious> what is good about debian?
<knome> pcmanfm might be a bit faster than thunar. but to answer you original question; yes, ntfs partitions possibly are the cause of thunar being slow
<knome> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<subscious> how can i make thunar show all mounted partitions in the explorer tree?
<subscious> or have linux recognize them ... dunno
<knome> subscious, so you have mounted the partitions? and can access them?
<subscious> yeah
<subscious> mounted them within media
<subscious> /media/driveletter
<knome> subscious, are you using shortcuts or tree view in thunar side pane? (view->side pane)
<subscious> tree view
<knome> well, then the drives should be available in /media
<knome> under "File System"
<subscious> the shortcuts view also doesnt show the partitions i mounted.
<knome> subscious, it shouldn't by default, but you can add the partitions there
<subscious> yeah but i want to see them besides filesystem in the tree
<knome> subscious, i think that's impossible atm. i'm not sure about the next version of thunar.
<knome> subscious, you can only add your own "bookmarks" in shortcuts side pane.
<subscious> to bad
<knome> i'm sorry.
<subscious> well... its working :)
<knome> yeah.
<knome> subscious, the thunar developer says: "The reason is to keep the user interface clean and not to mix  too many concepts at the same time."
<knome> subscious, (why you can't see bookmarks and file system tree at the same time)
<subscious> well no thats not what i wanted actually ... i just wanted my partitions to appear within the tree .... as the filesystem and my external hdd does
<knome> subscious, well they are appearing
<knome> subscious, under /media
<knome> subscious, ...or wherever you mounted them,
<subscious> yeah ... the other distros managed to display them as drives
<subscious> what is sock_alloc_send_pskb? whenever that shows up in the system monitor thunar doesnt respond anymore
<kahrn> has anyone considered stuff like remote samba browsing etc.. in thunar?
<kahrn> I use /etc/fstab to mount my shares, but it'd be nice for thunar to have an extension or native network browser
<kahrn> if not for new users that don't want to mess with command line/mounting/etc
<subscious> im new and i managerd to mount my partitions ..
<kahrn> yeah
<subscious> i have to admit that i simply copied a line from a forum ;)
<kahrn> but I'm talking about if I was going to set up a xubuntu machine for someone else
<kahrn> and they needed remote samba shares for files
<subscious> mybe someone arround can help me getting nagios3 to run ... i installed it via aptitude...
<kahrn> as ubuntu/kubuntu have network browsers if I'm not mistaken
<knome> kahrn, sion. it will be available for jaunty. also, thunar might get some more network capabilities soonish O:)
<kahrn> cool
<subscious> whats the diffrence between netbeans and netbeans platform?
<subscious> or asked diffrently would it be reasonable to install both? or does one of them include the other?
<subscious> how can i have those tiny symbols showing system relevant information on my panel?
<gabkdlly> subscious: right click the panel, then pick "Add new item"
<subscious> what happens if i did this "mv ~/downloads /downloads/" with that folder: ~/downloads/ ..?
<subscious> erm "mv ~/downloads ~/downloads/"
<kahrn> subscious, I installed netbeans and it pulled everything it needed in and worked fine
<kahrn> I don't think netbeans-platform is required.. or maybe it's pulled in by netbeans
<kahrn> I tend to use blueJ for java stuff though as I'm a student :)
<HandOf0mega> Hi guys
<HandOf0mega> Got a bit of a problem.....
<HandOf0mega> Listen just crashed so I rebooted my comp, but now Xfce only shows the wallpaper & desktop icons & no bars @ top & bottom
<HandOf0mega> Is this serious, or am I being dumb? :-S
 * wemakeyousoundba thinks neither
<HandOf0mega> Is this an Xfce problem
<HandOf0mega> ?
<wemakeyousoundba> I can't remember, i think you need a terminal and: start xfce-panel
<wemakeyousoundba> i'll check
<HandOf0mega> hmmm, that doesn't work :-(
<wemakeyousoundba> mybad: start xfce4-panel
<wemakeyousoundba> try that
<HandOf0mega> it says 'start: Unknown job: xfce4-panel' and i tried it wit sudo
<wemakeyousoundba> try using run program to start it then >> alt + F2
<HandOf0mega> nope :-(
<wemakeyousoundba> not sure what to suggest there, wait for more knowledgeable people I guess
<HandOf0mega> ok, cheers anyway
<wemakeyousoundba> to cheer you up:  power cut killed my main computer MOBO last night  :'(
<HandOf0mega> whoa! that's gotta suck :-o
<HandOf0mega> GOT IT! it was xfce4-panel
<HandOf0mega> power here the other week
<HandOf0mega> fucked my suse box up a bit
<wemakeyousoundba> sorry for the wrong advice, I thought you had to put in start
<wemakeyousoundba> D'oh!
<HandOf0mega> it's ok :)
<HandOf0mega> Hmm, just tried to log out, but it asks me if i wanna exit the xfce panel rather than shutdown the computer
<subscious> what is this swap partition thing about? i wasnt able to set one up on a hdd! will i need to buy a swap drive for linux to run properly?
<nunu> hi, can someone tell me how I can get my grub to a higher version? I need a version that suppoerts ext4
<nunu> do I need to dist-upgrade? If yes can I use the debian way in the sources.list (unstable instead of hardy)?
<knome> no, unstable is not in ubuntu
<subscious> ok ... nagios is not what i was searching for .... does anybody know good native system monitoring programs?
<knome> subscious, what do you want to monitor?
<knome> nunu, you have to upgrade to intrepid
<subscious> all hdd activity
<knome> !upgrade | nunu
<ubottu> nunu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<subscious> at best for every process
<subscious> and memory activity and process activity ...
<subscious> mmmm something like sysinternals process explorer registry monitor and file monitor
<nunu> knome, whats intrepid? the system using ext4 is a gentoo system...
<kahrn> subscious, you can use htop for monitoring process activity (or top, or xfce-system-monitor)
<knome> nunu, intrepid is the most current version (8.10), hardy is the second newest (8.04)
<nunu> ah ok
<nunu> thx =)
<subscious> kahrn does one of those feature hdd and memory activity?
<knome> subscious, htop can show you mem activity.
<kahrn> not hdd activity.. but that can be done with another command
<kahrn> iostat
<knome> subscious, suppose the others can as well, but i think htop can do it most explicitly
<subscious> hdd activity for each process?
<kahrn> hm
<knome> subscious, no. mem/cpu activity for each process (can also be shown as treeviewed).
<subscious> hdd activity is the most important tho
<subscious> and network activity per process
<kahrn> iostat can give hdd activity, but I don't think it can do it per process
<knome> subscious, see atop (i'm not sure if it will help though, and you definitely need to read 'man atop')
<InvaderZim> hello everyone
<InvaderZim> I have a quick question
<InvaderZim> I'm running Xubuntu on an old Pentium 2.
<InvaderZim> the monitor's resolution should be 1024x768 at 85Hz
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<InvaderZim> but it's stuck at  800x600 37.9 kHz/ 60Hz
<InvaderZim> settings manager used to give me a resolution option for the recommended, but now it's gone
<InvaderZim> can anyone tell me where it wet
<InvaderZim> hello?
<charlie-tca> hello
<InvaderZim> I'm running Xubuntu on an old Pentium 2.  the monitor's resolution should be 1024x768 at 85Hz
<InvaderZim> i had it that way as it was the recommendd setting
<InvaderZim> but it changed, and the option inside of settings manager is gone
<InvaderZim> is there a quick way to do it thru the CLI?
<InvaderZim> is there anyone even here?
<InvaderZim> someone please help me
<InvaderZim> wow, so much for community support
<alienkid> hi guys I have a big(?) proplem on my normal Linux install
<alienkid> it won't connect to the internet at all and when I move my mouse over the network manager applet in the system tray it says "network manager nor running" what do I do?
<alienkid> *"'network manager not running"
<tajlero> do a rain dance and sign a prayer alienkid
<alienkid> ?
<alienkid> you have to be kidding me? Charlie do you know how to get it running again??
<zoredache> was it working before?
<charlie-tca> he is gone, zoredache
<alienkid> ok I found a thread on the forums so i am going to reboot in to my install and try it out
<kahrn> .. :|
<subscious1> hey can someone tell me what the circle-labeld button on the top-left of a window is good for?
<cody-somerville> subscious1, pinning
<cody-somerville> It makes the window appear on all your virtual desktops
<cody-somerville> (also called "workspaces")
<subscious1> cool thanks
<gabkdlly> subscious: you can configure it away if you don't like it
<gabkdlly> subscious: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Window Mangager -> Style -> Button Layout
<cody-somerville> A Ubuntu Developer Week session on Xubuntu is starting in #ubuntu-classroom in a few minutes! Come join us!
<migi> hello there
<gabkdlly> migi: hi
<migi> is this the place to ask questions regarding xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> yes
<gabkdlly> sometimes you get lucky and someone who knows your answer is ready to respond ;)
<migi> alright. i am trying it now from the bootable cd. everything seems to be fine except that i don't know how to turn on my tv-out
<migi> any ideas?
<gabkdlly> I tried that once, over HDMI, I had to restart X to get it to work
<migi> sorry, what's HDMI?
<migi> & 'X'?
<TheSheep> connecting the tv and running 'xrandr --auto' from terminal should make it work
<gabkdlly> a protocol for digital video
<gabkdlly> ah, TheSheep saves the day again :)
<TheSheep> if that doesn't work, 'xrandr --output TV --auto' might work instead
<migi> amazing! working perfectly! ta!!!
<migi> maybe it's possible to do a so called 'extended desktop'?
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<migi> and how to turn the monitor off then? write the same line again?
<TheSheep> 'xrandr --output TV --off'
<TheSheep> or disconnect it and do the auto thing
<migi> ta!
<migi> see you later! thanks a lot for your help!
<Name141> I have a problem with my external not working in 8.04 LTS.   I run the install for 8.04 and it causes my external drive's light to go "red".  And it hangs.  However, I run the install for 8.10 and it doesn't hang up.  Should I try to flip off the hard drive, install the OS, upgrade it, then flip back on the HD?  Or would I be wasting my time as it wont work even after upgrade?  I have problems with 8.10.
<zoredache> Name141: I would be tempted to try the install with the disk disconnected.  When does it go red?
<Name141> zoredache: right after Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu little animation starts to move about the boxes
<zoredache> as soon as you boot the livecd, or after you start the install
<Name141> The 8.10 works, however the NIC doesn't work with it
<Name141> for some reason
<Name141> It makes my router flash , and I can't get a connection
<zoredache> try booting the livecd, and then connecting the external drive.  If that works, then instally 8.04 will probably work
<Name141> I even tried to manually set the IP
<zoredache> Name141: why do you believe your nic will work in 8.04?  has it worked there in the past, or are you just hoping it will?
<Name141> zoredache: 8.10
<Name141> the NIC works in 8.04 LTS
<Name141> Which is why I want to install the LTS
<zoredache> so you hand 8.04 installed and it worked before?
<Name141> That's correct.  Until I got this new HD
<Name141> The HD causes hang ups for some reason
<Name141> And I haven't been back to *ubuntu to see if the upgrades fix it
<Name141> I also had a problem with 8.04 LTS, where I have to use f6, and type acpi=off
<Name141> for the installer to load
<Name141> zoredache: Anyway, I'll go try to Live version
<live4ftjw> is there an admin in here who could help me out with a hard drive install of xubuntu 8.04.1?
<live4ftjw> anyone?
<charlie-tca> What kind of help do you need?
<live4ftjw> I would like to do a hd install of xubuntu 8.04.1
<live4ftjw> I am having one hell of a time trying to do so
<charlie-tca> What is happening? any error messages?
<live4ftjw> I have grub4dos, I have successfully booted the install but it keeps asking for a cd and I cant bypass that
<charlie-tca> I do not know anything about grub4dos
<live4ftjw> ight forget about grub4dos
<live4ftjw> do you know about hd installs?
<charlie-tca> So, which cd are you using? Did it pass the cd integrity check?
<live4ftjw> I'm not using a cd at all
<live4ftjw> I do not have access to a burner at this time
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I don't think I can help you.
<live4ftjw> damn
<live4ftjw> you've never done an install with out a cd?
<live4ftjw> strictly using an iso
<charlie-tca> Only to virtual box, which sees the image as a cd in a virtual cd drive.
<live4ftjw> can that be run from windows?.
<live4ftjw> ok i have to eat just leave the resonse so I can read it when i return, thanks for trying
<charlie-tca> You should be able to use WUBI from windows.
<charlie-tca> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<live4ftjw> ya i tried that already
<live4ftjw> didnt work
<live4ftjw> well it did it's job of putting the files on the hd but I couldnt get the installation to work
<live4ftjw> that was looking for a cd as well
<live4ftjw> any admins that know about how to use wubi or to do a hd install using strictly an iso, grub, kernel, and ram-disk?
<live4ftjw> anyone able to help me out here?
<live4ftjw> anyone alive out there?
<fonzarelli> hi
<live4ftjw> hey
<fonzarelli> live4ftjw: did you ask your question yet, i just showed up
<live4ftjw> yes i did, you an admin?.
<fonzarelli> no
<live4ftjw> well then you may not be able to help me
<fonzarelli> ah, k
<live4ftjw> unless you know how to do an hd install with out using a cd
<fonzarelli> live4ftjw: did you see this?  its for ubuntu, but i bet it would work for xubuntu as well:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<charlie-tca> live4ftjw: I don't think you will have much luck with admins. We are all volunteers here.
<live4ftjw> well any volunteer that can help me is more than welcome to
<live4ftjw> the only thing I didnt try on that forum message was to use the windows partition
<live4ftjw> maybe thats why all of this is not working
<live4ftjw> alright thanks to all of those that tried to help, I'm going to take another stab, hopefully this one works
<Araneidae> Trying to copy a CD with surprisingly little luck. `sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=file.iso bs=1024` reports "dd: reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error" -- not so helpful.  Any ideas?
<TheSheep> Araneidae: scratched cd
<TheSheep> most likely
<Araneidae> Afraid not.  OSX is reading very happily
<Araneidae> Actually, Sound Juicer read it -- but balked when I tried to insert a blank to write to
<Araneidae> I'm not getting any kind of desktop mount when I insert the CD ... but then it's an audio CD, so presumably that's normal...
<TheSheep> is it a cd made by Sony?
#xubuntu 2009-01-24
<Araneidae> cdparanoia seems to understand it
<Araneidae> Not sure if I can persuade it to write an iso file, though
<Araneidae> Well, OSX copied one of my CDs ok (got two more to do), so I suspect it's a problem with  ubuntu tools...
<Araneidae> I'd rather use the command line, though, if I can
<kahrn> does anyone know how to reload the xfce menu?
<kahrn> without logging out
<kahrn> bah
<charlie-tca> Did it go away or did you add to it?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know a good DVD ripper?
<cody-somerville> vlc
<charlie-tca>  --help
<spasticteapot> VLC rips DVDs?
<cody-somerville> yes
<craigbass1976> sudo apt-get install samba--- will that allow me to mount up shares that are on windows boxes?
<batcoder-7> what ftp client do you guys use ?
<j1mc> batcoder-7: gftp, or fireftp (that's just my choice... )
<batcoder-7> i reallllllly wish my one thing worked
<batcoder-7> curlftpfs
<batcoder-7> which do you like better?
<batcoder-7> gftp or fiterftp ?
<Odd-rationale> i use mc (Midnight Commander)
<batcoder-7> for ftp Odd-rationale  ?
<Odd-rationale> yes.
<batcoder-7> dsoes it have a built in client
<batcoder-7> or one of those curlftpfs things ?
<rob> hello
<Guest92367> hello
<Guest92367> heh
<Guest92367> whose in charge of the xubuntu website?!
<Guest92367> they have the default favicon for drupal, so i can sell theyre using drupal
<maxamillion> huh
<maxamillion> i'll be
<migi> hello everyone
<migi> have one question: where should one write the IP and DNS addresses in xubuntu (the ones you write in TCP/IP in network addressing on WinXX)?
<migi> have one question: where should one write the IP and DNS addresses in xubuntu (the ones you write in TCP/IP in network addressing on WinXX)?
<XFCEntral> migi: you configure that with Network Manager. the icon for Network Manager should already show up in your System Tray.
<migi> ok, will try. ta!
<XFCEntral> migi: clicking the icon in the tray will give you a drop down menu. Choose "Manual Configuration" if you want to specify your TCP/IP information, as well as any DNS. The window that opens might show a few connection types, like Wireless connection and Wired connection. Highlight what you need, and click 'Properties.' Disable roaming mode. Another tab in the Network Settings window allows you to configure DNS
<Photoguy> Hello! =D
<Photoguy> Hello! =D
<Photoguy> Good morning!
<Photoguy> Good afternoon!
<Photoguy> Good
<Photoguy> Sorry!
<nikolam> Good..
<Photoguy> My client is messed up.
<nikolam> what client
<sunshine> I switched to gdm from kdm and now i could not restart or shutdown my machine.
<sunshine> Where to add anything to change this behaviour.
<sunshine> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm i already tried it
<sunshine> anything else?
<sunshine> No suggestions?
<nikolam> uninstall dkm and reinstall gdm?
<sunshine> Yes did this
<sunshine> in /etc/X11/default-display-manager there is /usr/sbin/gdm
<Ad0> hello
<slow-motion> hi
<calav3ra> hi
<calav3ra> i need to rescue old harddrive data from a old notebook, so which xub.version is faster: 6 or 8 ?
<calav3ra> notebook only has 256megs of ram, 2hgz centrino
<calav3ra> both versions state the same ram requirements, but i dont believe theme
<bdogg> just a quick question: I was wondering if xubuntu 8.10 has the 2.6.28 kernel in its repos yet.  I read that it installs with the 2.6.27 kernel, but I'm looking for up-to-the-minute information here :D
<Ad0> how do I get rid of xcb ?
<alienkid> hello my cousin just got xubuntu and wants help using remote desktop sharing(we've done it in windows before) but as far as I know xubuntu doesn't come with a VNC server only a client could you perhaps tell me how to get one and set it up?
<alienkid> *wants me to help
<alienkid> is it impossible?
 * cody-somerville stretches.
<jxander> how could i check at boot time if there is something plugged in my laptop's vga-out?
<bongoman> is evolution email better than thunderbird ?
<bongoman> different question:  when activating display-compositing in windowmanager tweaks  all kde program menu fonts arn't readable anymore (such as with k3b open office and amarok) same under gnome  (i am using n mx440 geforce with the proprietery 96 driver from nvidia)
<bongoman> somebody can help me?
<bongoman> driver downgrade should help, but last time i spent 2 hours in order to get a working driver back
<bongoman> i am beginner that's the problem
<bongoman> the problem is that my cpu has to do all the work without the help of my graphics board
<bongoman> and i can see that simply moving the windows around without compositing drives my cpu mad
<charlie-tca> bongoman: here is something to try: go in to User Interface ; make sure at the bottom, Use anti-aliasing is checked,
<charlie-tca> also Use hinting:  FULL, Use sub-pixel hinting is checked.
<charlie-tca> That seems to help with the fonts
<charlie-tca> bongoman: you will have to log-out and log-in again after making those changes. You can make all of them before logging out.
<bongoman> where can i fand that setting unter fxce? same menu i gonna have look
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> User Interface
<bongoman> sorry i use german system fonts
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to translate it, sorry.
<bongoman> no prob gonna find it - just wait a moment
<bongoman> found it
<bongoman> ok now there are 3 options mentioned by you: anti-aliasing , full, and sub-pixel hinting
<bongoman> should i try all at the same time or just one after each other
<charlie-tca> All should be checked. Then make sure hinting is full.
<bongoman> hinting was the thing
<bongoman> !!!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<bongoman> thanks a lot !!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Glad to try.
<bongoman> didn't have to restart desktop environment
<charlie-tca> Even better
<charlie-tca> It is just one of those things I do automatically on fresh installs now.
<bongoman> there were smaller problems i had to restart desktop enironment now checking
<charlie-tca> It happens
<bongoman> hmm
<bongoman> now using full hinting with sub pixels + anti aliasing + compositing, problem still there, only the underlines under some letters can be seen the font simply isn't there ?! i am sorry but it didn't work - but my desktop allready looks better and fonts in general are much better to read
<charlie-tca> Only other idea I have would be try a different font. Sorry.
<pkodon> Yay, it works!
<charlie-tca> pkodon: :-) ?
<bongoman> hmm ok where can i define them for the kde tools ?
<bongoman> sorry
<bongoman> i was that happy
<pkodon> I finally got my Linksys WMP54G to connect with my work/home's wireless router using WPA!
<charlie-tca> bongoman: I don't know, I never use kde
<charlie-tca> pkodon: Great!
<bongoman> i don't use kde either but amarok k3b and open office
<charlie-tca> I see. My systems are too slow for all that.
<bongoman> ok
<pkodon> I found a thread on the Ubuntu forums that said to replace the network manager with RutilT, and that took care of the problem. Aparently, most of the network managers mess up the WPA passcode.
<pkodon> Now I just have to figgure out how to get it to use that at startup, rather than the old network manager.
<bongoman> but thank you a lot for your help ! now i know a little more about handling with my new system
<bongoman> thx
<charlie-tca> you are welcome.
<DaemonXP> Cause of Death: Mass Effect :P
<DaemonXP> uggggh
<maccamb> Hello - does anybody know of Xubuntu run as a VM on VMWare Fusion?  If so are there any pre-packaged VMs?
<DaemonXP> maccamb: You could mount the ISO in the VM software and install it onto a virtual drive like that
<maccamb> DaemonXP: Hi! Actually I tried that with Ubuntu 8.10 and the installation works fine. The issue is VMWare Tools. I dlded a pre-packaged VM from chrysaor.info and followed the instructions for installing VMWare Tools but it failed. And now I would rather go with Xubuntu but am looking for something similar
<maccamb> to the pre-packaged version with VMWare Tools.
<charlie-tca> I use VirtualBox myself with Xubuntu.
<maccamb> Yeah I saw comments about that but I am happily running with Fusion 2.0 and want to manage all my VMs thru that.
<infested999> hry
<infested999> guys
<infested999> i have this old computer
<infested999> 300MHz OCed to 650MHz - 100MB RAM - 20GB HD
<infested999> i tried to install DSL linux but it doesnt like my HD :(
<infested999> so someone said that Xubuntu might run o nit
<kahrn> any specific errors?
<infested999> do you think it will run?
<kahrn> no
<infested999> i tried ubuntu but it was WAAAAY to slow
<kahrn> well, possibly, but it'll be fairly slow
<infested999> on ubuntu i could barely move the mouse
<kahrn> Xubuntu is generally 256mb ram minimum
<kahrn> but
<infested999> ahh
<kahrn> you could try something else, like a fluxbox
<kahrn> I used fluxbox and a set of apps on a 128MB RAM/500MHz machine just last year.
<infested999> alright, now i guess your not allowed to talk about other distro's of linux here
<infested999> so i guess i have to ask somewhere else :/
<kahrn> I don't think a rule exists prohibiting it
<infested999> cool
<kahrn> but I might be wrong
<kahrn> lol
<kahrn> anyways, you could try fluxbuntu, or debian+flux, or maybe archlinux+flux
<infested999> alright ill give fluxbox a try
<infested999> what are the sys requirements?
<kahrn> I don't know if any exist, but I'd say 233MHz, 32MB RAM
<infested999> wait,  how do i downloda it? There arew no .iso files, only tar-balls
<kahrn> you install fluxbox on a distribution
<infested999> ohh
<kahrn> like debian
<infested999> alriht then, so much for that idea. onto fluxbuntu
<infested999> downloding , 15 min left. ill report ack later
<kahrn> it may be worth joining #fluxbuntu, as I have never used it myself
<infested999> what server is #fluxbox on?
<infested999> nvm found it
<kahrn> #fluxbuntu, on this network
#xubuntu 2009-01-25
<zesss> need help getting my dlink wireless card working
<zesss> anyone help me with my dlink dwl g122
<pronto> great tip: google: xubuntu <release info here> + dlink dwl g122
<pronto> chances are someone has alraedy written up a how to
<pronto> if that dont work replace xubuntu with ubuntu
<zeb> can anyone help me install this ralink driver for my wifi card
<zeb> anyone help me to get this wireless card working
<pronto> i can't but i can point you in the right direction
<pronto> have you treid googleing : xubuntu <version> <wireless card make and model>
<zeb> well ive found the forum for it but i dont have a clue how to do anything
<pronto> heh
<cody-somerville> zeb, whats the wireless card?
<zeb> dlink dwl g122 in linux its ralink rt73
<zeb> whats easier using the linux driver or ndiswrapper
<pkodon> pronto: Hmm, not watching this window, chatting elsewhere.
<pronto> ?
<pkodon> pronto: I just got my Linksys wireless card to work, had to replace the network manager with a different one.
<pronto> awesome :)
<pkodon> It wouldn't connect via WEP, but now it does.
<pronto> congrats :)
<pkodon> Thanks, now I can help the next poor person who has the same problem :)
<pronto> you should write it up
<pronto> post it on the forums or something
<pkodon> It's already in the forums, that's where I found it.
<pronto> fun
<pkodon> The problem is, if you look for it in Google, it points you to a page in the forums from 2006, then you have to go to the last page in the forums to get the up-to-date info.
<pronto> that is always annoying
<pkodon> As I recall, I actually found something in Google for version 6, but I searched the forums for "Hardy WMP54G WEP" and found that I had the same problem, started at the beginning of the thread.
<pronto> heh
<pronto> you should make an updated post
<pkodon> Anyway, the problem turned out to be something about most of the network managers munging the WEP passcode before passing it on to the access point, so the access point can't accept it.
<pkodon> Any updated post would just be redundant.
<pkodon> And also added to the end of the posts.
<pkodon> Anyway, the instructions were a bit more complicated, something about not using ndiswrapper, downloading kernel headers, compiling a library, etc.. I'm still using ndiswrapper, just the replacement network manager was enough.
<pkodon> Only thing is, I don't yet know how to keep the old network manager from connecting when I reboot (I killed it in the process manager) and get the new one to autoconnect on startup (though technically that's not really necessary, I don't need to be connected 24/7).
<pkodon> I've got an xubuntu variant called PC/OS, and I've only been using Linux for about 3 months now (having tried several flavors, from Mandriva and Slax to about 6 flavors of Ubuntu).
<pronto> ff
<pronto> heh
<pronto> glad you're liking linux
<pkodon> Well, I still miss my Amiga, and Windows is only good for playing games, if you can call that good, but I figgure if I'm going to be doing anything with computers and small businesses, I should at least check Linux out. Besides, I think it's safer to surf the web with Linux, download what I need for my Win98SE machine, and move it over there when I know it's okay.
<pronto> paranoid much?
<pronto> you're still running win98?
<pronto> neat :o
<pkodon> Yeah, I'm an old DOS/Windows gamer from way back, though I have to use DOSBox even in Win98SE to get them to work right on that hardware.
<pronto> nice o.o
<pkodon> I started out on a TRS80 Model I.
<pronto> no idea what that is O.o
<pronto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80  ?
<pkodon> Yup, only the one my friend had (who became my brother-in-law) had the expansion box under the monitor and two 5-1/4" floppy drives, a tape drive, and an interface to a Heathkit weather station.
<pkodon> And ran about 6 different DOSes, and the only way to copy stuff from one DOS's floppies to another was to put the stuff on cassette tape.
<pronto> o.o
<pkodon> Yeah, he was a "Field Engineer" for NCR, and had a ton of Heathkit equipment he had built.
<pronto> and you're only now using linux?
<pkodon> Yup, PC/OS to be precise, it lets me watch my movies and still have Linux, without having to hunt down all the codecs.
<pronto> interesting
<pronto> i have had no trouble with codecs
<pkodon> Well, I tried plain xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, and a few others, had all the desktops installed but mythbuntu, added in a couple more Ubuntu variants from elsewhere on the internet, and ended up with a frankenlinux that wouldn't update about 300 files any more.
<pronto> heh
<pkodon> Installed PC/OS over the whole lot, and have been happy ever since.
<pkodon> I might some day like to try SuperUbuntu or UltimateUbuntu (though I don't have a DVD burner, yet).
<pronto> O.o
<pronto> wait what?
<pronto> superubuntu?
<pkodon> Yeah, you need to check the distros at www.distrowatch.com
<pkodon> Do a search for Ubuntu and you'll find a whole slew of Ubuntu-based distros.
<pronto> creepy
<pronto> i don't really understand ubuntu based distros , but oh well
<pronto> i use xubuntu as a base, then compile pretty much anything i use
<pronto> mainly because things just work ... like sound... on ubuntu
<pkodon> Well, it's like this, Ubuntu only gives you stuff they have certified as free. If you want a super multimedia version of Ubuntu, you have to add stuff, some of which is non-free.
<pronto> they allow you to add all that other stuff yourself
<pkodon> If someone else has already done that, and done all the testing and bug-fixing, you might be interested in that.
<pronto> you just have to click "yes i am allowed to have that"
<pronto> legally no one is going to care if you install drivers or codecs yourself
<pkodon> Yes, but I don't know where to look for some of this stuff, or what it's called in Linux. And I'm not yet comfortable with compiling things or using make.
<pronto> i was able to find everything i needed in synatpic
<pkodon> I can compile Inform programs (text adventures), but I'm not ready for large packages yet. I need to learn more about the commands (for instance, all that stuff that my search said to do to get my wireless to work was a bit more complicated than simply clicking on something in Synaptic or it's Kubuntu equivalent.
<GINZ> Hi. I am trying to see what files are on a Hard drive from a Windows machine, using Xubuntu8.10 llive boot CD
<GINZ>  Can you tell me how I find the equivalent of Windows' My Compuiter please?
<pkodon> GINZ: Hmm, well, first the drive's file system has to be mounted.
<pkodon> GINZ: I would recommend getting the SLAX (Slackware) live CD, it mounts all those file systems at boot.
<pkodon> If you just want to look at what's on there or move stuff around.
<pkodon> Not trying to promote SLAX, it's just something I found that works in such cases. Parted Magic is another one, and a useful set of tools as well.
<pkodon> As for Xubuntu, if it's an NTFS drive it's a matter of finding the NTFS Configuration Tool, probably in the System menu, if it's a FAT file system, it's a bit more complicated to mount.
<pkodon> GINZ: Once you have the file system mounted, it should be found under /media in the root directory.
<pkodon> GINZ: You still there?
<GINZ> Thank you.
<GINZ> Sorry I got called away briefly
<GINZ> That sounds good.
<pkodon> GINZ: New to Linux?
<GINZ> It is an old drive and I want to possibly copy the files to Cds then reformat the drive installing the Xubuntu
<GINZ> Yes I am new to it
<GINZ>  I had it working on one HD, but it got a problem when I loaded a web gallery
<GINZ> adn I think I killled the drive
<pkodon> GINZ: Then I'd recommend either the SLAX or PartedMagic (which is specifically a set of HD partitioning and exploration tools).
<pkodon> Xubuntu is great once you have your drive ready for it.
<GINZ> Is the SLAX Cd downloadable from the internet?
<pkodon> Both are, you can find links to either at www.distrowatch.com
<GINZ> thanks very much
<pkodon> You're welcome.
<pkodon> GINZ: Which file system is on the drive?
 * pkodon used either distro to copy stuff from an EXT2 drive, which Windows couldn't see, to his Win98SE FAT32 drive.
<pkodon> Hmm, just looked at www.distrowatch.com, there's a new Ubuntu 8.04 maintenance release.
<pkodon> Guess I'd better check for updates.
<GINZ> I think it is NTFS
<GINZ> I should have left the drive in the external case and checked it in the windows machine but think the case was faulty
<pkodon> External case? Was it a USB drive?
<GINZ> yes
<GINZ> but a proper HD installed in the case
<pkodon> GINZ: Yes, my other HD in this machine is a 300+ GB NTFS drive from an external USB case that was used under WinXP.
<pkodon> GINZ: Once I figgured out how to mount it, I just use it for storage for downloads.
<zeb> k i had my wireless card workin and did a restart and now it wont work
<GINZ> right
<GINZ> I expect mine is mostly photos
<pkodon> GINZ: I have a little 6GB drive I had formatted to EXT2 and used for moving files between that drive on this machine and my FAT32 drive in my Win98SE gaming machine (had to use that SLAX distro to move the files).
<GINZ> Thanks
<pkodon> I'd use CDs, but some files are larger than a CD, and the second IDE isn't working right (killed both my CD-RW and DVD drives in the Windows box).
<GINZ> As the drive was set as slave, and I had to change that, and then it didn;t have an OS on it, I am hoping it deosn;t need drivers
<pkodon> GINZ: Umm, what did you set it to? I hope you set it to CSEL.
<GINZ>  I read the diagrams on the drive and set it accordingly
<zeb> most hd wont need drivers
<pkodon> GINZ: Is it on it's own IDE cable?
<GINZ> yes
<pkodon> GINZ: No other drives in the system?
<GINZ> one other
<pkodon> GINZ: But that's not on the same cable.
<GINZ> slave part of the same cable
<pkodon> Okay, and it's set to slave?
<GINZ> the second drive is set to slave, yes
<pkodon> GINZ: Okay, just making sure, it's an easy thing to put two drives set to either slave or master on the same cable and have a conflict.
<GINZ> and recognised as such as bootup
<GINZ> I have hubby bleating for me to do something. He is not well and expects me to do all his jobs as well as my own.
<pkodon> GINZ: I think SLAX has a way to check that drive to make sure there's nothing wrong with the file system, once you get it working.
<GINZ> be back soon
<pkodon> GINZ: Okay.
<GINZ> thanks
<pkodon> zeb: Sorry, you mentioned a wireless card?
<zeb> yup
<zeb> had it running
<pkodon> Which one?
<zeb> did restart
<zeb> dlink dwl g122
<pkodon> I ask because I had trouble with my wireless card and just got it to work right today.
<pkodon> Oh, not the same as mine. Do you use ndiswrapper and a windows driver?
<zeb> im using ndiswrapper
<zeb> and got it
<zeb> then i did a restart and now the card only blinks
<pkodon> Hmm.
<pkodon> Do you have something about Windows Wireless Drivers in your System menu?
<zeb> yup
<pkodon> Okay, bring that up and see if your driver is still being used.
<zeb> ive reloded the driver
<pkodon> Oh, okay. Now you need the connection manager to connect.
<zeb> says hardware is present
<zeb> wifi radar
<pkodon> Okay, somewhere in the lower-right panel you should have some sort of connection manager.
<zeb> im using xubuntu
<zeb> the wireless part is all gone now
<zeb> before when i went to system network there was a wireless option now thier isnt
<pkodon> Hmm.
<pkodon> Is networking enabled?
<zeb> yup im on the wired talking to you
<zeb> its like its not in the kernel
<pkodon> Okay, well, I'm using PC/OS, which is based on Xubuntu, there shouldn't be too much difference.
<pkodon> Perhaps you should try shutting the machine down completely, then restart, see if something's locked up in hardware.
<pkodon> Oh, wait...
<zeb> done that twice
<pkodon> The problem may be that you have the wired connection set up as your only connection.
<pkodon> In the network manager.
<zeb> but the wireless showed up before
<pkodon> Check the card, make sure it's completely seated in the slot.
<pkodon> (Turn the computer off first, though.)
<zeb> brb i have tried another usb too
<pkodon> Oh, it'
<zeb> k
<pkodon> It's USB?
<zeb> yup
<pkodon> Bring up the Device Manager and see if it's recognized.
<zeb> dlink dwl g122 wireless g usb adaptor
<zeb> wheres the device manager
<pkodon> Should be in the System menu.
<zeb> hardware drivers
<pkodon> No.
<zeb> dont see device manager there
<pkodon> Hmm, maybe you have to install it with the Synaptic package manager.
<zeb> k ill check
<pkodon> Otherwise, look in your other menus.
<pkodon> Also check the system settings.
<zeb> do i want the gnome device manager
<pkodon> Well, you can use that, but I'm not sure that's the one.
<pkodon> Hold on...
<pkodon> Yes, that's the one.
<zeb> k installin
<zeb> ok
<zeb> device manager open
<pkodon> It should be listed under whichever USB port it's plugged into.
<zeb> nope
<pkodon> Hmm.
<pkodon> Well, I hope it's not a bad device, or a bad USB hub.
<zeb> usb works in other machine
<pkodon> I've got a flakey usb hub in my computer, sometimes it doesn't recognise the mouse, so I have to unplug it and plug it back in.
<zeb> 4gb flash drive works in same port
<pkodon> (on boot/reboot)
<pkodon> And, this wireless device is new
<pkodon> ?
<zeb> no
<zeb> i had to black list some old drivers
<zeb> could that be it
<pkodon> Hmm, don't know. I know for my PCI wireless card, I could only use one of the drivers that came with it.
<pkodon> And if I didn't use ndiswrapper and the windows driver, my connections (to a low-quality signal from an open access point) were even slower than with the windows driver.
<pkodon> But, that doesn't help your situation.
<pkodon> I wish I could be of more help, but I have no experience with usb wireless adapters, so beyond what we've tried, I'm out of ideas.
<pkodon> All I can say is that it needs to show up in that device manager, or the system isn't going to see it as available.
<zeb> ill go back to the turtorial
<zeb> i can see the device with lsusb
<pkodon> Okay, hope you get it figgured out.
<zeb> oh snap
<zeb> got it
<pkodon> What was it?
<zeb> was a wrong sys file
<pkodon> Ahh, okay.
<pkodon> I have to go figgure out how to stop the old connection manager from running when I reboot.
<pkodon> But I'm not going to do that now.
<zeb> lol
<pkodon> Well, I had to replace the connection manager, as it was messing up the WEP passcode.
<DaemonXP> Obama gets to keep his Blackberry
<DaemonXP> with I knew the email address
<pkodon> I live in a guest house, and we have our own wireless router, but I couldn't connect to it because it couldn't recognize the passcode.
<pkodon> DaemonXP: And, just what would you tell him if you did have it?
<DaemonXP> pkodon: Basically to give them hell.
<DaemonXP> :)
<pkodon> Well, I didn't vote for him, but if he can do some good, I won't fault him for trying.
<pkodon> He can't do any worse than the last one.
<DaemonXP> I have a policy of only voting for the Democrats or Libertarians
<DaemonXP> :P
<DaemonXP> If it's just a Republican on the ticket, I write myself in and vote for me
<pkodon> Well, I think I would only vote for Conservatives or Libertarians, regardless of what party's ticket they're running on.
<pkodon> But, this isn't the channel for this discussion.
<zeb> brb
<zeb> did you miss mee
<zeb> wireless working great now
<pkodon> zeb: Great, that makes two of us.
<zeb> ya this adapter was actually broken but i solderd it back together
<zeb> good to know my soldering job works
<DaemonXP> hmmm, thunderbird won't open links in Firefox.....
<DaemonXP> :P
<pkodon> DaemonXP: Umm .... oh, nevermind.
<zeb> ooooooooo i love when people try to get on my wireless
<pkodon> zeb: Really? That's great.
<pkodon> zeb: Oh? You have an open router?
<zeb> i use mac address filtering and left it off so i can get this wifi workin i goto turn it back on and there is someone on it
<zeb> they stupud using dhcp on my router i can see thier hostname and ip and packet information
<zeb> and i kill thier ip
<pkodon> zeb: Ahh. Well, that's how I got this system up and running, downloaded what I needed using someone else's router till I could figgure out what to do to get it to work on our router.
<zeb> lol now i need to configure a different security for work but i can figure that out
<zeb> can you get past mac address filtering
<zeb> ??
<pkodon> zeb: Well, I figgure, if you're going to leave your wireless router open, you've got to expect that someone's going to use it.
<zeb> its not open
<zeb> you need to have a mac address thats on a list
<zeb> it wont assign you an ip address if your mac address isnt on the routers list
<pkodon> zeb: Hmm, okay, but you said you had that turned off. While it was turned off, it was open, right. Anyway, I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about whomever I connected to with the open 2Wire router.
<zeb> lol
<zeb> yup
<pkodon> What is a "Nick collission from services."?
<pkodon> Er, forgive the spelling.
<zeb> try to log in more than once
<zeb> brb
<pkodon> Hmm.
<pkodon> Oh well, I think I'm going to go do something else, been here long enough. Goodnight all.
<zeb> night
<rozilla_> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/109302/
<rozilla_> this has been happening a lot in the past few days. can't open Trash when i click the icon. and all open instances of File Manager are frozen
<rozilla_> i don't know what else to do other than reboot
<rozilla_> can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/109302/  It's been happening a lot the past few days. Can't open Trash, and all open instances of File Manager are frozen. Stays that way and then I always have to reboot to get things back to normal.
<^Alita> hi to all
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with xfce4-panel: ho can i reset it? now all icons are disappeared...
<ablomen> ^Alita, if you right-click on the panel theres a restart options
<ablomen> *option
<^Alita> ablomen, i've tried it, nothing happened.
<^Alita> i've killed it, too, but when i restart manually it, it appears the same
<^Alita> i think i've lost it's original settings
<^Alita> but i don't know how to replace them
<rocko> hello
<rocko> jello
<rocko> fello
<rocko> mello
<rocko> kello
<rocko> yello
<ablomen> ^Alita, can you add new items too it? or doesnt that work either?
<rocko> hmm
<^Alita> it seems the panel it's working: right clicking on it i can access to the preferences, and i can add items. i've just added the recycle...
<kahrn> this is a long shot
<kahrn> anyone know how I can modify the installation program on the ubuntu mini.iso to run my own installation routine/script?
<rocko> WINBLOWS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMCDhYUWSlU
<duryodhan> Hi .. I want to install a xubuntu based distro (http://excelixis.wordpress.com/excelixis/) .. any idea how I can install without having to burn the DVD ?
<duryodhan> I tried just copying over the iso to my linux partition and the kernel images to /boot
<duryodhan> but the initrd doesn't allow me to do -o loop and mount the iso so that it can chroot to it
<duryodhan> (which anyways would have also required squashfs too)
<knome> duryodhan, sorry, but we don't give any support for distros based on xubuntu
<duryodhan> yeah I know .. but this isn't some company paid support channel ... I thought you guys could generally help out as it is an interesting problem
<knome> depends on the guy looking at the problem :)
<duryodhan> hahaha
<duryodhan> ok ..
<knome> personally i don't think it's interesting at all, because you can install all that software in xubuntu
<duryodhan> are there instructions on installing xubuntu without writing dvd ?
<duryodhan> knome: you will be surprised by how bad internet speeds are in developing countries ...
<duryodhan> knome: I got the iso somewhere and I am glad cos it has all the software ..
<duryodhan> knome: it will take me ages to download on my net connection
<knome> duryodhan, actually i have only 384kbps line now also
<duryodhan> hahaha
<Juanantonio> Hello, good day all
<duryodhan> hahaha
<duryodhan> thats like insane broadband where I live
<knome> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<knome> duryodhan, there is something which might help.
<knome> hello Juanantonio
<duryodhan> knome: that tinyurl.com link .. I already did that ... I am pretty good at linux .. I use slackware a lot
<duryodhan> knome: but as I said .. it got stuck
<Juanantonio> I bought a 22" TFT/TV with HDMI connection and with damm Vista it works perfectly, will I have any problem when I use it with Linux? I am using in this moment a 15" CRT
<duryodhan> Juanantonio: only 1 way to find out
<knome> Juanantonio, you shouldn't
<duryodhan> Juanantonio: nvidia ?
<Juanantonio> Yes, nvidia 7100
<duryodhan> Juanantonio: it should .. atleast it did for me .. but 7100 seems pretty old ..
<duryodhan> use the nvidia config tools etc.
<duryodhan> knome: why he shouldn't use a bigger screen ?
<Juanantonio> Will my xorg file readapt to show me 1680x1050?
<knome> duryodhan, he shouldn't *have any problems*
<Juanantonio> And with the sound output?
<duryodhan> ohh
<duryodhan> Juanantonio: as I said .. only 1 way to find out
<Juanantonio> Yes, to prove ;)
<Juanantonio> knome, thing is that I bought that TFT/TV to use it as monitor screen and see some TV, and with Vista works, and I suppose that with Xubuntu / Kubuntu will be the same: perfect image, clear sound
<knome> Juanantonio, yeah, as i said, you shouldn't have any problems.
<Juanantonio> knome, has something to do the problems that I had because of the older Nvidia driver?
<knome> Juanantonio, the driver is the only weak link. but everything should be fine at least if you're willing to use propietary drivers.
<Juanantonio> I have in this moment 177.80 for 64 bits
<knome> you also might be really well with the non-propietary driver.
<knome> i have no idea of the drivers, sorry
<knome> you should try it anyway.
<knome> and as this isn't a xubuntu-specific thing, you can also ask #ubuntu if you want :)
<Juanantonio> No, I had a lot of problems with non-propietary drivers: GL acceleration did not work
<knome> ok. i suppose you will be ok then.
<knome> (if the propietary driver helped)
<Juanantonio> Ok, I will try in Ubuntu channel, thank you
<knome> because the monitor is only displaying what the driver sends to it
<knome> best you can do is connect your monitor oand boot ;)
<Juanantonio> Having my monitorm connected before booting the PC you say?
<knome> yes, or power off, connect and power on
<knome> i don't know if you should do something else
<Juanantonio> Ok. And how can I change the resolution?
<knome> probably not, then use nvidia-settings
<knome> or..
<knome> display (preferences) from settings manager
<knome> anyway you can always ask more if you're in trouble.
<Juanantonio> Ok, and pray for that resolution appears ;)
<Juanantonio> HDMI sound depends on digital out mixer, does not it?  mean, if I see perfect but hear nothing, I will go for Mixer digital out
<knome> i have no idea.
<Juanantonio> Ok, knome, thanksa
<Juanantonio> lot
<knome> np
<Juanantonio> hehehe
<Juanantonio> My point of view is: if vista can do it, and I passed from Vista to Kubuntu and Xubuntu, both of them will be able to do it better ;)
<knome> Juanantonio, yes, it should be like that.
<knome> Juanantonio, however the HW manufacturers don't always tell the specs for their HW, so we (linux folks in general) have to reverse-engineer the drivers
<Juanantonio> Yes, I know that
<Juanantonio> I am learning a lot since I am using 64 bits multitask multiuser multisession SO as linux
<knome> :)
<Juanantonio> knome, in this moment I have sessions running simultaneously in Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<Juanantonio> Will be Windows capable of that? No way!!
<knome> yeah.
<knome> you're right.
<Juanantonio> I tried even LXDE desktop with Xu applications, and the uninstalled as simple as that
<Juanantonio> I am linux conversed, hehehe
<Juanantonio> I want to install also X 8.10 into a laptop with a USB Sound Card, will I be able to play it? With SuSE, I wasn't able to do it
<knome> no idea.
<Juanantonio> I tne page hardware support for Ubuntu appear some USB sound cards, but this of mine did not, but maybe is works with another driver for another containing the same chips ;)
<Juanantonio> I will have a look when I install all the PCs in this room with the KVM and the 22" tft
<Juanantonio> I know that also Ati 7000 and Ati 9000 can display 1680*1050, so I am very happy with this purchase
<knome> Juanantonio, why be staisfied with one 22"? i have 2x widescreen 24" attached to one pc ;)
<Juanantonio> Mmm, that's amazing, yes. You will be very satisfied ;)
<knome> sure
<Juanantonio> and I have seen Compiz making dreams in two monitors mode
<knome> heh, i don't use compiz ;)
<Juanantonio> Why?
<knome> uhm.. i like simple things.
<Juanantonio> I have customized it to use it with shortcuts, to be the fastest way to see my desktops and windows
<Juanantonio> I don't like using the mouse
<knome> me neither, but keyboard shortcuts can be used without compiz also
<Juanantonio> Yes, but with Compiz are more direct, at least for me, of course
<knome> hmm.
<Juanantonio> You have the two monitors connected via DVI, I suppose
<knome> yeah. could be with hdmi as well, but i'd need a new GC
<Juanantonio> Yes. Which resolutions display 24"?
<knome> 1920x1200
<Juanantonio> cool, wonderful. What are you using your PC?, if I can ask you so
<knome> oh, what for? i have a company here in finland + i'm the marketing lead of xubuntu ;)
<knome> mostly graphics/web design
<knome> and ircing with a CLI client ;)
<Juanantonio> buff, hehehe. You are a machine...almost
<Juanantonio> ;)
<knome> naah.. not really ;)
<knome> but anyway, once you have two monitors for a short while, you can't live with one anymore
<knome> that accidentally happened to me first
<Juanantonio> Nice to meet you, I am back in 20 minutes, I am having lunch, You know Spanish timetables
<knome> then i updated my 17" and 19" to these
<knome> i have to go in 5
<knome> but maybe we see later
<knome> i'm *very* often online
<Juanantonio> Well, knome, I have this one and the TFT. I can try to have both
<knome> sure
<Juanantonio> Yes, thank you. Have a nice day
<knome> you too.
<knome> bye :)
<Juanantonio> Bye
<knome> hello everybody o/
<slow-motion> hi
<nikolam> just one short question for people here.
<nikolam> .. how do you play MIDI files (.mid)?
<nikolam> I use Hardy/64bit
<nikolam> I even have Rosegarden installed and can see notes but iy won`t play.
<nikolam> (Failed to connect to JACK audio server) I even installed JACK
<gabkdlly> nikolam: timidity can play midi files
<gabkdlly> not sure if it works with rosegarden (I don't even know what rosegarden is)
<nikolam> rosegarden is midi editor etc
<nikolam> midi is music standard for notetaking and musical instruments note information exchange
<nikolam> 10x gabkdlly i will see it
<nikolam> It was just strange for me that it wasn`t playing in any application i tryed to, and risegarden wanted Jack server etc.
<gabkdlly> you installed jackd?
<gabkdlly> qjackctl is also suggested for rosegarden
<gabkdlly> you can always see what packages are recommended and suggested on packages.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> ah i have qjackctl installed
<gabkdlly> hmm, that should have pulled in jackd (at least it does when installing with aptitude)
<gabkdlly> looks like apt-get would have as wel
<nikolam> uhh i was never thinking that simply playing one .mid file will require reading documentation. hm
<nikolam> I found something https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<nikolam> installing timidity
<nikolam> uh, if anyone remembers where I set what program opens dvd?
<nikolam> I forgot
<nikolam> and totem as default don`t play dvd: on insert
<jarnos> nikolam: Removable drives and media in Settings.
<nikolam> ah yes, 10x jarnos :)
<tingle> hi, i cant open encrypted dvds could someone help me out?
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tingle> ty
<flammenwurfer> hi guys, I recently installed the newest ATI video driver from the Intrepid Proposed repo to fix the video issues when playing 3D games
<flammenwurfer> Now, my login screen is kind of messed up.  It doesn't fill the whole monitor
<flammenwurfer> once I login however everything is fine
<paolo_> hi. which program can I use so to manage wi-fi connection ?
<paolo_> hi. which program can I use so to manage wireless connections ?
<kahrn> NetworkManager comes with Xubuntu
<paolo_> ok, thanks
<rocko> there is a bug
<rocko> in thunar
<rocko> when I check show hidden files and uncheck it goes away but not for other things
<rocko> like when the dialog opens up for firefox to select where to download it shows the hidden files now
<rocko> and it did not before until I did the show and it is not currently checked in thunar and it is still doing it
<paolo_> kahrn: how can I launch it ?
<kahrn> paolo_, it should already be running iirc
<kahrn> top panel, in/near system tray
<paolo_> kahrn: I can't see the top panel anymore
<paolo_> is there a way to launch it manually ?
<paolo_> (I don't use xubuntu, but kubuntu with xfce)
<kahrn> you can launch it manually
<kahrn> iirc it's nm-applet..
<paolo_> which is its command ?
<kahrn> yeah
<paolo_> i don't have any command which starts with network*
<kahrn> /usr/bin/nm-applet ?
<paolo_> ah ok! thanks!
<rocko> /usr/bin/nm-applet is da a website?
<rocko> just joking hehehe
<kahrn> o_O
<paolo_> kahrn: I've just tried nm-connection-editor ...  I can edit the connection but there's no way to start it
<paolo_> in addition, I can't launch nm-applet
<kahrn> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<kahrn> and then maybe sudo nm-applet might help
<kahrn> not actually sure though.. but worth a try :)
<paolo_> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start <--- it's ok , but then ?
<paolo_> kahrn:
<paolo_> (nm doesn't launch yet
<paolo_> nm-applet)
<kahrn> are you sure it is not running? ps -A | grep nm-*
<paolo_> kahrn:  8280 ?        00:00:01 nm-system-setti
<kahrn> so when you start nm-applet, why does it not start?
<paolo_> kahrn: (nm-applet:813): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<kahrn> have you tried 'sudo nm-applet' ?
<paolo_> kahrn: yes
<kahrn> ok
<kahrn> I'm stumped then :)
<paolo_> ok, thanks anyway for your help :)
<paolo_> maybe I have to install xubuntu alone, instead of kubuntu with xfce
<kahrn> might be worth trying wicd instead
<paolo_> what is wicd ?
<kahrn> alternative to NetworkManager
<paolo_> I don't have it in the package list
<paolo_> ok, found it
<paolo_> let's try
<paolo__> kahrn: great! thanks
<paolo__> now, I have one last problem... I can't see the taskbar anymore... It has disappeared and now I dunno how to recover it
<kahrn> ouch
<kahrn> tried running 'xfce4-panel' ?
<csc_> is there a way to not be prompted for installing updates of specific packages only ? i have an updater daemon running on the desktop but i dont want to unselect the packages i modified for my needs  each time
<jarnos> csc_: I wish there was.
<paolo_> hi, how can I avoid that the xfce panel doesn't overlap applications (or viceversa)
<jarnos> I wish there was a way to mark a package update as seen so that the tray icon would not be there for that update only. It should be possible to mark it without giving a password, to make it fast.
<TheSheep> jarnos: why?
<TheSheep> .oO(update notifier is the first thing I uninstall)
<jarnos> TheSheep: Suppose you have some package that you get daily updates for, but you don't use every day. It is better to get updates before you use the application, not when they come available.
<TheSheep> why? in-version updates are just bug fixes anywys
<jarnos> TheSheep: If you use update-manager, it shows the icon, if there is at least one update available. It doesn't really notify you, if you don't update all.
<jarnos> TheSheep: You can update more by one password givinig.
<jarnos> ^giving
<TheSheep> the question is, why would you want to do selective updates in the first place?
<TheSheep> if the updates are bugfixes
<jarnos> TheSheep: Well, I do security updates automatically.
<jarnos> TheSheep: I suppose I can't get all updates install automatically.
<jarnos> TheSheep: Sometimes installing some updates is not as urgent than installing others. You may prefer to install unurgent ones with urgent ones, once the latter updates are available. Less authentication job. Using update manager takes time...
<Bongolian> Hello. Am trying to use the menu editor to customize where certain applications go. For instance, I'm trying to put Twhirl (Twitter client) under the network category but am seeing no easy way to do this. Maybe I'm missing something?
<knome> Bongolian, editing the .desktop file for twirl should  work.
<Bongolian> what's the file path?
<Bongolian> if I can edit it then I should be good to go
<knome> i am not sure - search with catfish
<knome> or eh, i think it's not included in intrepid
<knome> at least by default
<Bongolian> Catfish seems to be pulling up a number of files. Perhaps it would be (name).desktop?
<knome> yes.
<Bongolian> well it does not seem to be there thought it is installed in the /opt folder and runs
<knome> Bongolian, did you search 'Twhirl.desktop' also?
<knome> Bongolian, (note casing)
<ablomen> twirl == adobe air, and i havnt seen air making .desktop files
<Bongolian> I did and it's not there for some reason.
<Bongolian> though I did notice that there's a de.makesoft.twhirl. and some seemingly random characters after this
<ablomen> except for in ~/Desktop that is
<Bongolian> interesting. I see there is a corresponding icon for it under usr/share/applications
<knome> Bongolian, and the name is? :)
<Bongolian> just that I can't tweak it under Mousepad
<Bongolian> twhirl
<knome> Bongolian, you need to be administrator. alt+f2: 'gksudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/twhirl.desktop'
<Bongolian> I added the Categories=Network to twhirl when I open it in Mousepad and I get "can't open file to write".
<knome> Bongolian, see previous line Å
<knome> Bongolian, Å=^
<Bongolian> will do. just noticed that....
<knome> :)
<rocko> PCMANFM KICKS ASS
<jarnos> rocko: Why do you think so?
<rocko> because thunar freezes on me a lot
<rocko> and pcmanfm does not
<rocko> pcmanfm was tabs
<rocko> thunar does not
<rocko> pcmanfm uses less ram
<rocko> *has tabs
<jarnos> rocko: I think tabs are a handy when you e.g. copy/move something to another folder.
<rocko> yes they are
<rocko> that is what I use them for
<jarnos> rocko: What if you could switch easily between Thunar windows?
<rocko> well I really do not care for that
<kahrn> hm I might have to check out pcmanfm.. looks good
<rocko> because thunar freezes on me too much
<kahrn> does it integrate well with xfce?
<rocko> so of
<rocko> you have to let it manage the desktop
<rocko> if you want it to open up when you click on the desktop icons for folders ..etc
<rocko> I just setup a keyboard shortcut to open up pcmanfm
<rocko> the same as in windows
<rocko> winkey+e
<rocko> or mac+e
<rocko> cause I am on a mac keyboard
<rocko> super_L+e for linux
<rocko> how can you jarnos ?
<jarnos> rocko: Well, I think it could be a new feature in Xfce to cycle between windows of an application: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4788
<jarnos> rocko: by e.g. Ctrl-Tab
<jarnos> rocko: Alt-Tab cycles between all windows, you know.
<jarnos> rocko: does pcmanfm take over your desktop once you install it?
<jarnos> rocko: or how do you let it manage the desktop?
<rocko> yes I know that
<rocko> no you have to manually do it
<kahrn> mmph
<kahrn> I think I might end up going back to fluxbox
<rocko> fluxbox is nice
<rocko> kahrn you can get icons on the desktop via pcmanfm on fluxbox too
<rocko> jarnos you have to manually check it for managing the desktop
<rocko> in its preferences
<jarnos> rocko: yes. You don't have "file system" shortcut in pcmanfm.
<rocko> you have to first disabled fxce management of the desktop though
<rocko> what do you mean by that jarnos ?
<jarnos> rocko: In Thunar you have "File System" item in side pane.
<rocko> yes you do
<rocko> in pcmanfm
<jarnos> rocko: what it is called there?
<rocko> Volume
<rocko> for my main hard drive
<rocko> and it is the normal name for the external one
<rocko> jarnos view - side pane - show location pane or show directory tree
<rocko> it has bookmarks too
<rocko> so you can bookmark certain folders so they come up on the side pane with the other folders below the line
<rocko> jarnos are you a developer for xubuntu?
<jarnos> rocko: Not, but in #xfce there is a new guy called paolo_ who wants to contribute something. I am just a bug reporter and may I say a  visionaire.
<rocko> I see
<jarnos> rocko: And you may find more Xubuntu developers at #xubuntu-devel
<rocko> ok
<rocko> thanks
<jarnos> rocko: you are welcome.
<rocko> another cool thing about pcmanfm
<rocko> is that you can have a termial open up in the current directory of the folder you are currently in at with pcmanfm
<jarnos> rocko: I have 9 Volume items in pcmanfm. Not so easy to tell which is which.
<jarnos> rocko: you can do that in Thunar, too.
<rocko> I see
<rocko> how
<Melik> XFCE is so much better than gnome :) i just installed it last night, and wow.
<rocko> well I am not really liking thunar since it freezes a lot
<rocko> pcmanfm has not so far for me
<rocko> so that is way I like it better
<rocko> I just want a file manager that is going to work
<rocko> and not freeze on me
<jarnos> rocko: right-click on a folder.
<jarnos> rocko: but it opens terminal in that folder, not current one.
<rocko> I put my hardware to really heavy use so maybe that is why thunar freezes a lot
<jarnos> rocko: Actually that is a custom action that you can add in Edit > Configure custom actions... Pretty nice feature.
<jarnos> rocko: It has newer done it for me.
<rocko> I see
<rocko> this is a brand new install
<rocko> and it does it to me all the time
<jarnos> rocko: What release?
<rocko> 8.10
<jarnos> cody-somerville: You asked sometime what could Thunar learn from pcmanfm. The latter has handy way to change between directory tree and shortcuts at the bottom of the pane.
<jarnos> rocko: I see. Could freezing has something to do with volume management?
<jarnos> rocko: in thunar preferences / advanced.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: I use directory view very seldom, though.
<kahrn> It'd be nice for thunar to have tabbed browsing... but I think that was already rejected.
<rocko> pcmanfm is where it is at
<jarnos> Some new ideas updated here; an alternative for tabs and would work for every application, not just file manager: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4788
<jarnos> Melik: I like it more than gnome, too.
<Melik> jarnos, gnome is way too bloated
<Melik> xfce, is way nicer, simpler, stable, faster, and lightweight :)
<kahrn> I dunno
<kahrn> after you've used fluxbox you kinda just thing everything is bloated
<rocko> fluxbox is NICE :D
<Melik> ive used fluxbox
<Melik> wasnt too fond of it :$
<rocko> what do you mean?
<rocko> it is really easy to compile too
<rocko> takes less than firefox
<rocko> theses fluxbox themes are my favorite kahrn http://tenr.de/styles/
<kahrn> yeah, fluxbox is great, but it must be configured extensively to be so
<rocko> yeah but the config files are fairly easy
<rocko> to use
<rocko> compared to config files to other desktop environments
<jarnos> rocko: Like icewm?
<jarnos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie suggests there is gdevilspie in some repository. But I can't find it in any.
<Mooch> does anyone have a linmodem?
<rocko> huh?
<Mooch> a winmodem where a modem has a hack code what I was told
<Mooch> I have a modem that was made for windows but some drivers were made to work with linux
<Mooch> anyways I am having a hard time upgrading my comp because the moment I do this my modem won't be detected
<Mooch> don't have the $$$$ to buy an external at the moment so I 'm trying to get this system to work right so if anyone has any suggestions let me know
<nikolam> Mooch, use lspci to identify what modem U use. Also you can see on the card what chip it is on it. I suppose it is PCI modem card.
<rocko> lspci, lshw, dmidecode Mooch
<PorkSod1> nikolam: how do you look up the kernel version
<nikolam> uname -a
<PorkSod1> in the terminal right
<PorkSod1> 2.6.15-23-k7
<PorkSod1> nikolam: so the version must have updated correct
<nikolam> it looks old to me.
<nikolam> see what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
#xubuntu 2010-01-25
<challman> is anyone alive in here?
<Aquina> me
<Aquina> hmm... If I were you I'd press ALT+F1 or F2
<Aquina> then log in with user and pass at the console.
<challman> I have logged it
<challman> I need to know how to fix
<challman> hey, can anyone help me with a new install and video problems? I've got an older system with an ATI Radeon 9000 & DVI attached LCD. when it boots after install, I do see things on the screen right up to before the logon screen but the LCD shows out of range
<Aquina> afterwards check enter "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and see the resolutions for the monitor
<Aquina> did you read what I wrote you?
<challman> there isn't an xorg.conf.... 9.10 doesn't use that be default anymore
<Aquina> oh it' hal, huh?
<challman> um, not sure what you mean
<Aquina> wait a minute...
<Aquina> ok some stupid questions: 1] is your OS up to date (apt-get upgrade)? 2] You CAN create an xorg.onf!
<Aquina> Section "Screen"
<Aquina>  Identifier "Screen0"
<Aquina>  Device "Card0"
<Aquina>  Monitor "Monitor0"
<Aquina>  DefaultDepth 16
<Aquina> EndSection
<Aquina> try that
<challman> up to date, yes.... will try that
<Aquina> ok
<Aquina> I'l post a better config wait...
<Aquina> http://pastebin.com/dfd1071b
<Aquina> the first section is optional the second one mandatory since it includes resolutions. Modify everything as you like.
<Aquina> If you want the first section watch the HZ and KHZ values!!!
<Aquina> Check your documentation or you may damage your screen.
<challman> ok. will you be on for a few? i need to type this in. not sure if I can FTP it
<Aquina> yes
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> Again: You can copy it 1:1 except the 30-80 and 55-75 since thats for my screen. ;-)
<challman> ok, typed it in and rebooting
<challman> did copy, but can't copy/paste :P
<challman> btw, how do you get the grub boot menu now? grub2 doesn't show it be default unless you have more than one OS
<challman> ok, i did get a gui prompt. it told me i was running in a low graphics mode. it asked me if I wanted to adjust it.
<challman> keep getting out of range
<challman> woohoo, i found a link that fixed my problem:::::  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467804
<challman> hey, aquina
<Aquina> jeah?
<Aquina> so your logon screen works?
<Aquina> grub2 config in "/boot/grub/mnu.lst" BEFORE the automagic stuff enter "timeout		10" for 10 seconds menue. ;-)
<Aquina> oh and comment out hiddenmenu with # --> "#hiddenmenu"
<Aquina> aem if it asks you if you wanna change it it *already* displayed something. Did you clck ok or abort before the "out of range" message?
<Aquina> (try to ignore/cancel the message and log in as usual)
<Aquina> Then enter the XFCE control center and set up everything for your screen there (be cautious).
<challman> yes, I found another site with a file almost extacly as i needed
<Aquina> so it works now?
<challman> now, i'm trying to get acx wireless to work. go figure. i get one problem fixed and find another one
<challman> seems Ubuntu pulled the acx drivers from karmic
<challman> yes, i've been working on the wireless for the past 30 min. i think i found something
<challman> i really love xubuntu
<Aquina> Hold on a sec. 1] display works now? 2] grub modified sucessfully? 3] installed wifi stuff with apt-get?
<Aquina> Yes, it's a great system. :-)
<challman> 1) video working flawless..... 2) didn't see your grub comments. grub2 doesn't use menu.lst anymore. it has /boot/grub/grub.cfg..... 3) TI acx wireless no longer available. having to do manually
<challman> this wireless worked great on Mepis 8 (kde 3.5)... hated that version of KDE
<Aquina> KDE is bloated...
<likemindead> So's your mom.
<likemindead> J/K LOL
<_blink_> Hey does anyone know how I can move the system tray stuff to the bottom panel?
<likemindead> Just right click on it and move it.
<_blink_> It wont let me
<_blink_> for like the wi fi radar and stuff
<likemindead> Go just to the left of the icons. When you right click, it'll be for the "Notification Area" & you can move it.
<oorah> i have a broken link i can't remove from the desktop, what do i do?
<_blink_> thanks @ like minded
<_blink_> I though it was called system tray
<likemindead> What do you mean by "broken link" oorah?
<oorah> likemindead, i copied a video link to the desktop and not i can't delete it
<oorah> likemindead, and when i put the arrow over it it says broken link
<likemindead> Right click and delete or just select it and use the delete key?
<oorah> likemindead, i can't, thats why i'm here
<likemindead> Strange. Never run into that before. :-\
<_blink_> How come there aren't forums that are just for xubuntu?
<likemindead> Red-headed step-child.
<likemindead> ;-)
<_blink_> lolwut?
<likemindead> There are generally 50 or 60 folks in here and 1200+ in #ubuntu...
<_blink_> Meh but there are still 60 people
<_blink_> I fucking love xubuntu and it's only my second day on it
<oorah> still haven't figured out how to delete it
<likemindead> Yep. Xfce is great. I'm a big Openbox & Fluxbox fan too.
<oorah> xKill didn't work either
<oorah> well, guess a fresh install is an easy fix
<oorah> everything can be re-installed within a few minutes anyway
<_blink_> oorah, that sucks
<_blink_> yeah xfce is great espically combined in ubuntu
<robert__> what is a good dock app for xfce?
<robert__> i just had to reinstall ubuntu i guess oh well
<robert__> xubuntu
<owen1> Anyone with Dell mini 10 or Inspiron 11Z - please confirm the touchpad bug I just sumbitted - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/512192
<_blink_> Sorry for being a dumbass but how do I execute python files in xubuntu?
<Balsaq> Sysi!!
<Balsaq> now there is 2 Sysi ?
<Sysi> irssi and quassel
<Sysi> quassel is on home network, havent got it to shell yet
<Balsaq> kas noin se hätäkeino sence jotta we
<Sysi> gtranslate? :D
<Balsaq> i-kirjain jälkisäädös koetus se
<Balsaq> do it make any sence?
<Sysi> no :D
<Balsaq> dadgummit
<Balsaq> hmmm try this one
<Sysi> but i can read that with gtranslate x)
<Balsaq> minun maine on fred flintstone
<Balsaq> ok what did i say?
<Sysi> now it makes sence to me, i will try it
<Balsaq> am i speaking finnish?
<Sysi> it works backwards also, you see
<Balsaq> are you from finland Sysi?
<Sysi> yes
<Balsaq> hmmm so that means i am not structuring my grammar correctly
<Sysi> well.. that's not understandable
<Sysi> http://translate.google.com/#fi|en|kas%20noin%20se%20h%C3%A4t%C3%A4keino%20sence%20jotta%20we%20%0Ai-kirjain%20j%C3%A4lkis%C3%A4%C3%A4d%C3%B6s%20koetus%20se
<Sysi> :)
<Balsaq> should i say the sentences backwards?
<Sysi> hard to type in dark
<Balsaq> ok maybe the google is better
<Sysi> teacher left us to watch video
<Balsaq> Ihmettelen, jos puhun nyt Suomen
<Balsaq> did it work?
<Sysi> betterly
<Sysi> that's bad, but understandable
<Balsaq> i can live with bad as long as it can be fully understood
<Sysi> there's alsp the thing that you say things differently in english
<Balsaq> i know
<Balsaq> thats why it is difficult
<_blink_> Yo anyone know how to run .py scripts in xubuntu
<Sysi> you need to install some kind of python to do that, and use it
<_blink_> Yeah i installed python
<_blink_> but when i click on the file it opens with a text editor
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11009
<_blink_> that method doesnt work with xubuntu :(
<Sysi> did you try adding that line?
<Sysi> " found out that I need to add "#!/usr/bin/python" to the script."
<_blink_> yeah there is no property box on right click in xubuntu
<Sysi> when it opens on text editor, add that one line on top of it
<Sysi> ans save file
<Blank__> is there an easy way to get nautilus working properly (and effectively replace thunar)?
<Blank__> it seems to start up every boot, and when my desktop shows, it switches to my old gnome desktop for a second, then back to my xfce one... i'm wondering if that's related to my attempts to run nautilus previously
<gypsymauro> hello
<gypsymauro> I tried xubuntu but it's very slow on my hw, I tried puppylinux and is much more faster and I discovered on forums that fluxubuntu is faster too, but it seems a dead project, any hint?
<knome> about what?
<gypsymauro> if there is a ubuntu based distro lighter than xubuntu or a way to speed up xubuntu :)
<TheSheep> try lubuntu
<Myrtti> gypsymauro: install using mini.iso and install DE + apps as you wish
<Myrtti> no need to stick into pre-chosen compilations of software
<dirktux> buen dia comunidad:
<dirktux> consulta: como hacer que xubuntu consuma menos memoria ram
<TheSheep> !es | dirktux
<ubottu> dirktux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dirktux> ok tanks
<knome> hey Myrtti :) haven't seen you in a bit
<Myrtti> knome: life intruded
<knome> Myrtti, yeah, i can imagine :)
<eXpl0i7> how to get my headphones to work in xubuntu 9.04?
<eXpl0i7> some solution?
<eXpl0i7> i tryed some stuf from ubuntu forums but don't work
<TheSheep> eXpl0i7: click on the speaker icon in your panel and slide the headphones slider from 0
<eXpl0i7> i tryed this
<eXpl0i7> in mixer phone is set to max volume and not muted
<TheSheep> not phone
<TheSheep> phone is for phone
<TheSheep> headphines
<TheSheep> headphones
<eXpl0i7> i not have headphones
<TheSheep> that explains it
<eXpl0i7> phone  = headphones
<knome> eXpl0i7, no. phone is not headphones.
<TheSheep> imaginary headphones won't work
<TheSheep> buy some headphones first and then try
<knome> TheSheep, ^_~
<TheSheep> sorry, I will go now and come back when I calm down
<eXpl0i7> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/Ov3rf10w/Screenshot.png
<eXpl0i7> seee this
<eXpl0i7> i checked all in select controls
<TheSheep> eXpl0i7: are yor headphones special in any way?
<TheSheep> eXpl0i7: wireless? usb?
<eXpl0i7> no
<TheSheep> is this a laptop?
<eXpl0i7> no
<eXpl0i7> :)
<TheSheep> you connected them to the socket at the back? (the front one could be unconnected)
 * TheSheep is running out of ideas
<eXpl0i7> my headphones work on windows
<eXpl0i7> i ahve speakers and headphones connected
<eXpl0i7> i have*
<cjohnston> Interested in learning about how to do development work in Ubuntu/Xubuntu? Join in on the Ubuntu Developer Week to learn! Ubuntu Developer Week is starting in approx. 30 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat   - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek for more info
<hapik> hello
<cody-somerville> Hi
<hapik> How to put NetworkManager (nm-applet) at pannel?
<Sysi-> it comes to notification area when you start it
<cody-somerville> It'll automatically show up in...
<cody-somerville> What Sysi- says :)
<Myrtti> hapik: in most cases it runs by default in notification area
<hapik> Myrtti: yes, it is. But I don't need notification area with all applications/icons - all I need is NetworkManager on pannel
<Sysi-> you don't get it there without notificaton area
<Myrtti> and applications/icons shouldn't really be there anyway
<Sysi-> if you're not willing to create launcher for that what i strongly doubt
<hapik> well, that's a pity, lancher is not an option; notification area shows Gnome-power-manager, Orange, Gnomve-volume-control, web browser etc.
<Myrtti> web-browser? o_0
<hapik> Opera in my case
<Myrtti> so opera does it wrong
<knome> maybe opera has an option not to show up in the notification area
<knome> you can also disable orage from notification area from the preferences
<knome> probably also drop gnome-volume-control
<knome> and the power-manager
<hapik> hmm, I was not thinking about disabling this was, have to check it, anyway it is a little bit strange that I cannot put this applet on pannel when in gnome it is a default options
<maverick_> pidgin-libnotify just uses the libnotify package and not the notification-daemon right?
<Myrtti> hapik: I don't think it's an applet even in Gnome
<hapik> I think it was, e.g. a picture on http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<hapik> but it doesn't matter, I removed orage; now, how to edit menu entry options in xfce?
<subspider> hey guys how do i extract files from rar file
<subspider> i'm using unrar x "file"
<subspider> but just creates de folders
<Myrtti> subspider: use e
<subspider> i allready used it
<subspider> same output
<subspider> there is onother program
<TheSheep> rar x "file"
<tavasti> in karmic there is no 'grip' package, suggestions for cd-ripping software
<Myrtti> exaile can do it, IIRC
<subspider> Myrtti, yes it extracted the files but now in doesn't create folders
<tavasti> better suggestions?
<knome> tavasti, sound-juicer
<tavasti> ok, I'll give it a try
<knome> tavasti, it's not as configurable as grip, but i started using it as well after grip
<tavasti> hmm, I would prefer something more configurable, but have to with this for now
<maverick_> i have 2 questions: 1. How can i stop the notications from notification-daemon stop overlapping the panel, 2. How can i make xubuntu not load apps of the previous session on restart
<subspider> i need help to extract files from rar file please someone help me
<ochosi> ad 2: close all programmes, untick the "save session" tickbox and logout
<ochosi> maverick_ ->
<maverick_> ochosi: o
<ochosi> subspider, sudo apt-get install unrar
<maverick_> *ok
<ochosi> subspider, then "unrar e archive.rar"
<subspider> ochosi, i know i have the problem is extracting the files it give me error
<ochosi> subspider, what error?
<subspider> the same file on wirar it opens perfectly
<subspider> ok wait
<ochosi> yeah, actually unrar is not perfect in linux. i experienced problems with some archives too. mostly it should work though
<ochosi> subspider, btw, are you using unrar or unrar-nonfree?
<ochosi> subspider, sry, meant unrar or unrar-free
<ochosi> subspider, depending on which you use you could give the other one a try
<subspider> hm
<subspider> i unistall and intall and now its working just fine
<subspider> wierd
<subspider> same comand
<subspider> unrar x "file.rar"
<ochosi> k
<subspider> theres onother thing
<subspider> my menu bar
<subspider> everything is at left side i can't move to right side do you guys know why??
<ochosi> you might be able to change that in the gtkrc of the theme you're using. tbh i've never seen a right-aligned menubar
<charlie-tca> missing the spacer
<subspider> i didn't do that i just resatrated a few months and it stayed like that
<charlie-tca> subspider: right-click the panel, add, separator
<subspider> ok
<charlie-tca> Then you can move items to the right
<subspider> yea it worked
<subspider> it's satrnge
<subspider> lol
<subspider> thanks guys
<ochosi> oh, no i see what you meant with "menubar" :)
<ochosi> no -> now
<maverick_> anyway i can change the sad notification-daemon that comes along with xubuntu, which is not transparent and overlaps the bloody panel?
<ochosi> maverick_, if you're using xubuntu karmic (9.10) then you're using notify-osd which is quite unconfigurable
<ochosi> (unless you recompile of course)
<maverick_> yes, i am in karmic, but i dont have any idea, how to configure it, i tried removing notification-daemon to replace it with xfce4-notifyd which was a bit better
<maverick_> i just installed notify-osd now
<ochosi> as i said: notify-osd isn't really configurable. it's a design decision.
<subspider> but it's not th way i like charlie-tca
<subspider> i put many space bars but i can make it go to the end of the bar
<subspider> now i do sorry
<subspider> newbee
<maverick_> ochosi: i liked xfce4-notifyd, but it isnt compatible with pidgin-libnotify
<TheSheep> you only need one and make it expand
<charlie-tca> subspider: you can normally only use one spacebar, then right click the icon want to move, leftclick and hold down the button, move to the other end of the bar and release
<charlie-tca> You only have two places to put them in Xubuntu, left side or right side
<subspider> yes sorry charlie-tca
<subspider> now it's the way i had thank you very much
<charlie-tca> no problem
<petsounds> charlie-tca, hi.. i have question what is the easiest way to reset panel in xubuntu? thanks
<charlie-tca> !panels | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<petsounds> charlie-tca,  oops i think there's no trigger for this. Merci :)
<charlie-tca> What do mean? they won't come back?
<petsounds> charlie-tca, no no. what i'm trying to say is when i pull the trigger for !resetpanels the command line is for gnome
<charlie-tca> that's because it is a gnome desktop specific item. Use !panels here to see xubuntu panels help
<petsounds> roger that. thanks..
<hapik> I still have a problem with removing "gnome-volume-control-panel" from notification area. Does anyone know a solution?
<hapik> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> hapik: what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<hapik> 9.10
<charlie-tca> try applications -> settings -> session and startup, application autostart tab, uncheck it. It won't start next time you start xubuntu then.
<hapik> charlie-tca: thanks, I will try it, rebooting now
<Eltornado> hello
<Eltornado> using xubuntu 9.10 i got a loop login screen since i enabled then disbled the option "display session chooser on login"
<Eltornado> i use gdm
<Eltornado> now after enabling that option using xdm i cass access my desktop using gdm again but i have to choose the last session to log in
<hapik> something went wrong, after unchecking autorun of volume_setup, X window is down. startx works from root account. Where is a user file of autorun application to edit it manually?
<charlie-tca> hapik: /etc/xdg/
<hapik> charlie-tca: no files in /etc/xdg/autostart were changed today
<charlie-tca> you should have a file /etc/xdg/autostart/XFCE-volume daemon in there
<hapik> yes, it is: 2009-09-05 22:28 xfce4-volumed.desktop
<charlie-tca> should not matter, though, the only thing it does is multimedia keys.
<charlie-tca> What about volume control?
<hapik> ?
<charlie-tca> Is there a file called volume control?
<hapik> no
<hapik> oh, sorry, it is, but it's old file again
<charlie-tca> That is the right one to remove then. It should not affect the startup at all, since all it does is control volume from the panel
<hapik> 2009-10-07 19:04 gnome-volume-control-applet.desktop
<charlie-tca> That is the one you wanted gone.
<charlie-tca> What did you uncheck?
<hapik> volume regulation
<charlie-tca> startx did not get you to a desktop?
<hapik> ok, I unchecked "volume_settings" (or something similar - don't know the proper name in english) in application autostart of session manager
<hapik> startx doesn't get me to a desktop
<charlie-tca> that should not have caused the system not to start. did you get a gdm login screen?
<hapik> got white mouse on black background and information about posibility of running in low resolution
<hapik> it didn't work although
<hapik> i think i will log out and i will check it again
<hapik> brb
<hapik> "ubuntu is running low-graphics mode" ... "your screen, graphics card, and imput device sttings could not be detected correctly" ... run ubuntu in low-graphics mode ... Fatal error: Server is already active for display 0
<hapik> although root account works o.k.
<charlie-tca> go into the desktop in low graphics mode, it will still let you login, I think. Then you can go to the settings and check that back in.
<hapik> it doesn't log in low graphics mode
<hapik> charlie-tca: I will go with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reinstalling nvidia drivers - is it sensible?
<charlie-tca> worth a try
<hapik> problem: startx doesn't run from user account, although it runs from root account; removing .config didn't help; coping .config from root to user didn't help; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work - I have no other ideas
<hapik> has anyone any suggestions?
<subspider> hey charlie-tca are you there
<charlie-tca> yeah
<subspider> nothing sorry
<subspider> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<subspider> it was how to run in command a windows app with wine
 * charlie-tca thinking that was almost too easy
<charlie-tca> I don't know anything about windows or wine except to not drink and drive
<subspider> hahahahaha
<subspider> nice one
#xubuntu 2010-01-26
<hapik> hi
<hapik> how can I edit xfce menu?
<charlie-tca> 3. http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<charlie-tca> if you are sure you want to...
<hapik> charlie-tca: as to the problem with startx on user account - the solution was in .ICEauthority file
<charlie-tca> hmmm?
<hapik> a few hours ago I could get xfce on root account but not on user account - I guess we were talking about that
<charlie-tca> yeah, I remember that. I just don't know how to read .ICEauthority
<hapik> i presume that somehow after changing notification area setup, /home/user/.ICEauthority file ownership was changed - when I removed it (I should just chown) I could log in as a user
<charlie-tca> Oh, I got it
<charlie-tca> root stole the file
<hapik> I was just lucky, as my knowledge of linux in not advanced
<teknorunner> I like the new theme but how do I change application toolbars to have black backgrounds to match?
<bobber> I like the new theme, but how can I change the application toolbar background color to black?
<bobber> I like the new theme, but how can I change the application toolbar background color to black?
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zv_odd> whar is the network manager???
<zv_odd> wtf
<zv_odd> wtf
<_blink_> calm down
<charlie-tca> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<_blink_> Put it in proper grammer so we know what the fuck ur saying
<_blink_> lol
<_blink_> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<subspider> do guys know how to add path to RUNNING PATH
<subspider> for scripts
<Linera> hello
<Linera> Could someone please tell me how to get the taskbar to reappear in the Xfce desktop?
<pleia2> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<pleia2> might help
<Linera> i said my taskbar
<pleia2> the XubuntuPanels wiki page explains how to readd things that have disappeared from the panel :)
<Linera> its not panels, its my taskbars
<pleia2> hmm, what exactly do you mean by taskbar?
<Linera> The things at the top and bottom of your desktop for apps, and a start menu like thing for shut down
<Linera> the bottom one shows little bars for each app opened
<Linera> thats a task bar
<Myrtti> Panels
<Myrtti> :-)
<Linera> its called a taskbar
<pleia2> in xubuntu they are called panels
<Linera> it holds the tasks you can perform and are currently performing
<Linera> hence why its called a taskbar
<Myrtti> Oh, you mean that specific applet
<pleia2> the "task list"?
<pleia2> it's something you can add to your panel, as described in the wiki page
<Linera> taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications.
<pleia2> right click on the panel, go to "add new items..." and from the list "task list" and whatever else you wish to add
<pleia2> s/list/list, select
<Linera> all i need to know is how to make my "TASKBAR" to reappear
<pleia2> the bars at the top and bottom of your screen with all the stuff in them, they disappeared and you want them back, right?
<Linera> yes, the taskbar
<pleia2> Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel
<Linera> not panel, the taskbar
<pleia2> what you're describing is the panel
<Linera> its not a panel
<Myrtti> The "task bar" lives inside a panel in xubuntu. If you dont have panels, you cant have "task bar"
<Myrtti> Unless you are using some other nondefault application to create such
<Myrtti> Linera ^
 * likemindead thinks pleia2 got trolled...
<pleia2> yeah, that possibility has now dawned on me :)
<likemindead> ;-)
<Awesome3000> How do i get my launcher to show more then one icon
<Awesome3000> How do i get my launcher to show more then one icon
<kcj1993> can I have more than 2 workspaces?
<Awesome3000> kcj1993: I have 4 so Yes
<Balsaq> hyvä aamu erinomainen ilmaista koodikielellä -lta pohjoinen Eurooppa!
<Myrtti> merh. google translate is really doing a horrible work
<Myrtti> Balsaq: this channel is English, btw
<Balsaq> i guess i cannot figure it out
<_Techie_> Balsaq, long time no see
<Balsaq> yo Techie where ya been?
<_Techie_> gaming
<Balsaq> figures
<Balsaq> we need techs in here
<Balsaq> i mean the more the better!
<_Techie_> im am at your service
<_Techie_> but first a question for someone with a bit of experience
<Balsaq> cool...maybe ill run to the basement and fire up xub and look for issues :)
<_Techie_> does anyone here have experience with modified xbox's (original), cromwell bios experience will help
<_Techie_> dangit, why is there never anybody with around with the experience to help me
<Balsaq> hmmm...because you are at the top of the food chain dude
<_Techie_> as if
<_Techie_> with my gear
<_Techie_> that would be like being a millionare and not driving a ferrari
<Balsaq> i wonder if there is a channel that is for xbox
<_Techie_> probably
<Balsaq> only one person in it
<_Techie_> but their mainly for straight up xbox modding
<Balsaq> o
<Balsaq> i bought my nephew the original xbox years ago
<_Techie_> that chan is absolutely useless
<_Techie_> i spit on ##xbox
<Balsaq> my 17 year old nephew has had his xbox for man years...would he know how to help you? he play games on it?
<Balsaq> many
<Balsaq> or are you trying to do something..unusual on it?
<_Techie_> very unusual
<_Techie_> advanced modding to be specific
<_Techie_> i think i might have just solved my problem
<Balsaq> what is modding
<_Techie_> modification
<Balsaq> are you trying to make it into a computer?
<_Techie_> it already is a computer
<_Techie_> =)
<Balsaq> hmmm how big is the processor
<Balsaq> ram and all
<_Techie_> 733mhz
<Balsaq> whoah
<_Techie_> better than that old clunker of yours
<Balsaq> thats more that 2 of my old timers
<Balsaq> but i have 5 2.4's  and a 1.7 too
<_Techie_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox#Modding
<Balsaq> my nephew got the new xbox from his dad for christmas, ill have to ask him what he going to do with the original
<Balsaq> so his should be 733 also
<Balsaq> how much ram
<_Techie_> 64mb
<Balsaq> ouch
<Balsaq> sdram?
<_Techie_> if hes inclined he can easily turn it into a media center
<_Techie_> but he probably already know that
<_Techie_> yeah SD
<_Techie_> if he can pay postage id be more than happy to mod it for him for free and install a 40gig hard drive
<Balsaq> yeah but postage to downunder would be massive
<_Techie_> oh yeah
<_Techie_> it will be
<_Techie_> but its prolly less than a dead xbox
<Sysi> shame that you(i) can't get anything sensible from ps2
<_Techie_> ps2 was a mistake, and a stupid mistake on behalf of sony
<Sysi> there is place for hd, but propably impossible to get cooling enough good to any proper hardware
<_Techie_> not only did it look ancient next to the performace of the xbox, they didnt do any research and ended up keeping the same old uncompfortable controllers
<Sysi> yeah, and why are those controllers still in ps3
<Sysi> or almost same at least
<_Techie_> because sony have thick skulls
<_Techie_> atleast the PS3 is moddable though
<_Techie_> night all
<emerson> How do I turn on my toolbar using the shell ?
<eXpl0i7> emerson: you eman panel?
<ablomen> xfce4-panel
<emerson> that's cool thanks man.
<emerson> just one problem if I shut down the shell panel disappear as well ?
<Sysi> !panels
<emerson> so how do I solve that ?
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> like that
<Xfact> I am thinking about to transfer my desktop from Ubuntu to Xubuntu, but my question is will I miss any spacial features (except eye-candy)?
<Xfact> anyone can help with the issue?
<ablomen> Xfact, the only missing feature i can think of is the fact that thunar (xfce's filemanager) has no build in samba support
<Pres-Gas> ablomen and Xfact, mount.cifs works quite well, however.
<ablomen> yep it does :)
<Pres-Gas> ablomen, have you used gigolo?
<Xfact>  well, I am just medium computer user, I use my pc just for fun and entertainment with some basic works (text and web surfing etc.) so I think I will not miss any spacial feature
<ablomen> Pres-Gas, no i don't swing that way</badJoke> ehm is that that graphical mount utility?
<Xfact> so can you tell me the command to reach Xubuntu from Ubuntu?
<Pres-Gas> We will all be lurking about if you need help anyway, Xfact.
<ablomen> Xfact, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will install xfce etc for you
<Pres-Gas> You will have some remenant Ubu services still starting, Xfact.  So you will kind of have a hybrid system
<Xfact>  ablomen: will it change my presant Ubuntu (important) settings?
<ablomen> Xfact, nope, just install's xfce next to it
<ablomen> Pres-Gas, ah i see it now, no i have not, just use a few scripts myself
<Pres-Gas> ablomen, it looks like gigolo is using the gvfs backend...gvfs seems to be looking like the gtk+ agnostic fs backend, but don't quote me on that.
<ablomen> Pres-Gas, from what i have read about it, gvfs is evil, since it is fuse but then the gnome way, not using fuse.. but dont quote me on that either :)
<ablomen> (so it still wont extend the filesystem, so only gvfs enabled apps can use it)
<retour> where xfce saves settings for the audio mixer? Every time I reboot everything is muted
 * likemindead finds that annoying too.
<likemindead> Some info here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/68564
<likemindead> More here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764576
<retour> likemindead: thank you for good link. Although pity its a bug present for 3 yrs and nobody fixed it
<Eltornado> hello
<Eltornado> using Xubuntu 9.10 can't find my Xorg.conf, where that file is located ?
<ablomen> Eltornado, it does not exists anymore
<ablomen> you can create it though, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eltornado> ablomen what do you mean create it manually ?
<ablomen> yeah, it still reads it so you can add rules if you have to
<Sysi-> write it yourself
<Eltornado> i see, you know the problem i got is that i have to set the resolution of the gdm screen login ad the desktop reslution so where can i make that change ?
<Eltornado> ablomen dunno what to write on it
<Sysi-> in settings menu isn't correct one available?
<Sysi-> you can also try xrandr
<Eltornado> syns1- in the setting i can only change the desktop rscreen resolution not the gdm resolution
<Eltornado> how can i user xrandr  ?
<TheSheep> xrandr --help
<TheSheep> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Eltornado> TheSheep, ok i'll try to do it
<Eltornado> thanks
<Sysi-> is that gdm's resolution _that_ necessary, i'd guess that fixing that is not very easy
<Sysi-> ir well, it can be
<Sysi-> *or
<Sysi-> i use automatic login, never see gdm
<Eltornado> Sysi-, yes i have to change it there is a bug in gdm when the resolution of the gdm is different to desktop screen resolution it make a loop on the login
<Sysi-> oh right
<Eltornado> now i have the gdm screen resolution set to 800x600 and desktop to 1024x768
<Sysi-> ot worked on fedora :O
<Sysi-> bad-writing day
<Eltornado> i changeddesktop res to 800x600 ,and everything work alright
<TheSheep> if only I had a script that sets up all the session-related stuff that X needs, I'd get rid of gdm entirely
<TheSheep> things like ICE and seahorse
<Eltornado> is there a way to generate the xorg.conf automaticlly ?
<Eltornado> :)
<genii> Eltornado: If you login to console only and stop display manager, you can do: sudo Xorg -configure      which dumps an xorg.conf in current directory. Then mv it into /etc/X11 and start display manager
<Eltornado> genii thanks man
<genii> Eltornado: Yer welcome
<slow-motion> hi
<becker_11> hello does anyone know if Gnu IceCat is available on x/ubuntu ?
<cody-somerville> becker_11, Icecat? Do you mean icecast?
<likemindead> Surely there's a .deb or PPA.
<becker_11> nope cody-somerville  Gnu IceCat is the free firefox Gnu browser
<likemindead> http://www.gnu.org/software/software.html
<cody-somerville> Ah, okay.
<cody-somerville> No, icecat doesn't appear to be in the repositories.
<becker_11> thanks
<cody-somerville> No problem.
<cody-somerville> If you're interested in seeing it get added, you can file a packaging request on launchpad or in Debian's bug tracker system.
<Myrtti> O
<becker_11> oh cool
<becker_11> How do I go about doing that cody-somerville ?
<Myrtti> I've seen it being built to a ppa on launchpad
 * becker_11 searching
<Myrtti> just was watching the buildqueue couple of hours ago
<becker_11> Found it the only problem is
<becker_11> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:gnuzilla-team/ppa  to your system's Software Sources
<Myrtti> becker_11: and you don't want to install from that?
<becker_11> Myrtti, just a bit concerned that they are saying it's untrusted and unsupported
<Myrtti> becker_11: well it's your judgement call. It's the easiest way of installing it. Of course you can download the source and compile and install it yourself
<becker_11> Myrtti, yeah I'm checking it out now will decide in a while
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello
<slow-motion> n8
<Sachse_Siechtum> I got a problem with my HP PSC 1315.
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I want to print a test page, it takes the paper half through, cartridge makes strange noises and stops...and I get an error message
<Sachse_Siechtum> well
<Sachse_Siechtum> on the printer...
<Sachse_Siechtum> a big "E"
<becker_11> Myrtti, do you know if I need to remove firefox before installing icecat??
<Myrtti> becker_11: have no idea, but I'd assume no
<becker_11> Myrtti,  okay thanks
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: That would be a problem with the printer itself. Have you looked carefully to make sure there is not a paper jam in it that is causing it? Could be a small piece still stuck inside that is hard to see.
<Sachse_Siechtum> no. I switched the printer on in Windows XP and he printed the test page
<Sachse_Siechtum> (the printer was also on in Xubuntu)
<Sachse_Siechtum> brb
<becker_11> Myrtti, just a heads up IceCat installs alongside firefox
 * becker_11 is away: Forgive me I'm off hacking, coding, tweak or shock horror actually sleeping!!
<balsaq> howdy yall
<balsaq> how come sometimes when i make a quick launch link at the top after it restarts it sometimes changes from the left side at the top where i put it to the right side?
<balsaq> speaking of which, can i make a quick launch link for the desktop?
<TheSheep> sure, I think it's fastest to just copy one from /usr/share/applications/
<TheSheep> copy it to ~/Desktop/
<balsaq> TheSheep, how do i do that?
<TheSheep> let me see, open Thunar, navigate to /usr/share/applications, select one of the files in there and drag it to the desktop
<balsaq> TheSheep, thanks, but i meant single click launch
<balsaq> like on the taskbar
<TheSheep> no
<balsaq> TheSheep, there's no way?
<TheSheep> you could install some additional application that does it, like gdesklets
<balsaq> TheSheep, where do i get that?
<TheSheep> from the repos
<TheSheep> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2809 kB, installed size 5804 kB
<TheSheep> personally I don't like to have anything on the desktop, I put all icons on the panels
<balsaq> TheSheep, would this slow down my system? i don't wanna defeat the purpose of using xfce lol
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> it would
<balsaq> TheSheep, forget it then lol thanks for your help
<greenhorn> Hey there, can someone pastebin the default repo listing (sources.list) for Xubuntu 9.10?
<TheSheep> !autosource
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<greenhorn> TheSheep: Thanks, I don't have Xubuntu installed but was curious if it shipped with the same default repos as Ubuntu... appears so.
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm having a problem with my Xubuntu 9.10 install, my auto login doesn't work, and it takes me 5-6 manual login attempts before it lets me login. Is there a way to check what's going on and causing this problem?
<greenhorn> Laterz.
<Flea_> Can someone help me with moving my notes from Tomboy to another application like Open Office without losing the formatting of Tomboy?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: check your .xsessionerrors
<TheSheep> Flea_: you may try asking at #ubuntu, tomboy is installed there by default
<Flea_> Thanks, I did.
<TheSheep> Flea_: I think gnote can import tomboy notes and then export to html
<Flea_> ok, thanks!
<allyourbass> i cant seem to change the face for my user on the login screen
<allyourbass> xubuntu 9.10
<allyourbass> ive tried putting a file named .face in my home
<allyourbass> linked to a file in /usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<allyourbass> what am i doing wrong here ??
<charlie-tca> allyourbass: new grub2 in 9.10
<charlie-tca> makes things work different
<allyourbass> yeah grub 2
<allyourbass> could grub 2 also be part of my problem here ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xubuntu-9.10-fresh-install-usb-automount-failure-fat-io-charset-iso-8859-1-not-found-784324/#post3838304
<charlie-tca> I don't think they are related
<allyourbass> i had high hopes for this install
<allyourbass> still better then my old crusty debian built from scratch nightmare
<evilbug> how can i make vlc the default player for dvds?
<TheSheep> evilbug: thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->configure->multimedia
<evilbug> TheSheep: thank you.
#xubuntu 2010-01-27
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hallo. Anybody home?
<knome> sure.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello..I have a problem with my printer (HP PSC 1315) in Xubuntu.
<knome> !ask | Sachse_Siechtum
<ubottu> Sachse_Siechtum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I'm not sure if it is hardware or software related
<knome> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1310
<knome> and http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1315
<Sachse_Siechtum> I tried to print a test page in Xubuntu...the printer took in half of the paper, made some noise and stopped. now I have a blinking "printer cartridge" light and a "E" where normally the number is showing...
<knome> maybe the paper is stuck?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no.
<Sachse_Siechtum> once today
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I was in Windows XP
<Sachse_Siechtum> I switched the printer on. (had no drivers installed)
<Sachse_Siechtum> in that moment, the printer was printing the test page
<knome> i take you have installed the hpijs driver?
<Sachse_Siechtum> after that I tried to print the test page again in Xubuntu (the install of the hplip drivers went fine)
<knome> (or the hplip)
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> and CUP
<Sachse_Siechtum> CUPS
<Sachse_Siechtum> I gonna buy a new B/W cartridge this week... I guess, my current one is too old.
<knome> http://localhost:631/ - have you tried managing the printer there?
<knome> or ran 'hp-setup' ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have the localhost site open, but didnt look into it yet
<knome> i have very limited experience of linux printing, but i suppose those would be good starting points, since the printer is supposed to work at least mostly
<Sachse_Siechtum> the software finds the printer alright but my main problem is, that I cant reset the printer of that "error state"
<Sachse_Siechtum> can't
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright thanks for the help. Bye
<ouyes> hi  how can i add a shortcut for terminal in xfce?
<Neo|Desktop> hey everybody
<Neo|Desktop> i have a rather quick question
<Neo|Desktop> how do I enable the searching of other mountable drives
<Neo|Desktop> from xfce's gui
<Neo|Desktop> that crappy gnome feature was actually useful, heh
<cody-somerville> Not sure what feature you're referring to.
<Neo|Desktop> in regular ubuntu, it shows all mountiable partitions in the file manager
<Neo|Desktop> **mountable
<Neo|Desktop> i'm not getting that here in xfce
<tavasti> Neo|Desktop, on filemanager, File->Preferences and there Advanced tab, enable volume management
<Neo|Desktop> tavasti: it would appear that that is enabled
<Neo|Desktop> tavasti: and the block devices /dev/sda1(-4) are also there
<Neo|Desktop> i just like the easy mounting thing, heh
<tavasti> aren't those already mounted?
<tavasti> that volume management is for removable devices, I suppose
<tavasti> (but I'm not at my best with gui-things, I use command line mostly)
<Neo|Desktop> ah thanks for your help tavasti, idk myself, i think i may just have to add those entried into my fstab, hehe
<tavasti> I think installer puts there those entries
<Neo|Desktop> mm, well thanks for all yoru help :)
<ouyes> i am trying to change from gnome to xfce, but it is hard, i am now getting used to gnome now
<tavasti> what makes it so hard?
<ouyes> for example i run alt+f2 write gconf-edit but there came out an error
<Myrtti> ouyes: gconf-edit isn't installed by default, IIRC
<ouyes> also i want to add a keyboard shortcut for a terminal(i know right button of the mouse) ,i can not find the way
<Sysi> and i'd guess it's ment for configuring gnome
<Sysi> settings → keyboard
<ouyes> Myrtti,  what is IIRC and idk for short?
<Sysi> if i remember correctly and i don't know
<ouyes> yes you are right , i am a man trying to change from gnome to xfce
<ouyes> Sysi, you have a good memory, but what is the command to run a terminal ?
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal
<ouyes> Myrtti,  so what can i do if i want to and some language support in the document and for office applications?
<Myrtti> ouyes: the same you'd do in Ubuntu and Gnome, I suppose, install language additions. Depending on what applications you're using
<ouyes> is there any place in the web(wiki) tell people how to make a setting for a newly installed xubuntu
<ouyes> what is the most advantage of xfce make you chose it ?
<Myrtti> less stuff to uninstall and ignore
<tavasti> ouyes, I use xubuntu because I like it better than gnome
<ouyes> also, the starting time is shorter
<slackaholic> hi mans
<slackaholic> my wifi is not finding passwd protected networks, just the opened... how can i solve it?
<slackaholic> i'm using ndiswrapper
<teilnehmer> slackaholic: It seems to be a bug in ndiswrapper since 9.04.
<teilnehmer> See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/459716
<slackaholic> so... without it i cant find any network
<teilnehmer> A claimed solution can be found at
<teilnehmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8426311
<teilnehmer> I'm sorry but I can't help you further, I know nothing about ndiswrapper, I just found the bug report.
<teilnehmer> slackaholic: Possibly there is an alternate way to establish a connection (instead of nndiswrapper)
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, which chipset do you have?
<slackaholic> wait a minute i will get the name
<slackaholic> acording lspci: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<psycho_oreos> why are you using ndiswrapper? lol that's very unusual
<psycho_oreos> that chipset is supported natively
<psycho_oreos> actually, just to make sure do lspci -nn and paste the vid:pid here
<slackaholic> firstly it was working good...
<slackaholic> but after... couldnt find any ntwork
<psycho_oreos> with ndiswrapper?
<slackaholic> lspci -nn result --> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<slackaholic> ndiswrapper 1.9
<z0man>  After getting a friend into Xubuntu (8.04), everything seems to hanky dorary until now... Xubuntu moans about "Low Graphics mode" and the DRI failed to initalize.  Is this because of a recent update?
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, which kernel version are you on?
<slackaholic> psycho_oreos, 2.6.31-17-generic
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, best to use ath5k imo
<z0man> eemga(0)(ee)
 * z0man googles
<z0man> awww
<slackaholic> wooooww it's solved...
<slackaholic> hahahhahha
<psycho_oreos> z0man, no idea, you did distro upgrade?
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, ._. whilst on ndiswrapper?
<z0man> don't worry about me seriously for now. hehe
<slackaholic> thanks guy
<z0man> it's something that isn't easy for me to diagnose and help, as the machine is else where
<psycho_oreos> z0man, was about to say, I personally never liked distro upgrades
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, so how did you solve it lol
<z0man> I don't believe he did do a distro upgrade.
<slackaholic> rmmod ndis...
<slackaholic> modprobe ath5k
<slackaholic> xD
<z0man> He doesn't like changing anything much.
<slackaholic> now i just have to blackllist ndis doesnt it?
<z0man> i wonder if he did try it....
<z0man> I have done distro upgrades and yes you neeed to know what you doing to fix any issues that pop up
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, probably ideal, btw if you're still having issues with ath5k (which can happen) I suggest you check dmesg| tail
<slackaholic> psycho_oreos, ok
<psycho_oreos> ath5k is constantly getting addressed to and if issues come up you may need to try backports or compat-wireless, etc
<slackaholic> psycho_oreos, i would like to use slack based distro... but it was always entering in kernel panic....
<slackaholic> psycho_oreos, and i dont like gnome... i prefere kde and xfce
<psycho_oreos> z0man, its a pain in the bum generally, I've done dist upgrade once and that taught me enough not to ever bother with it again
<psycho_oreos> slackaholic, lol well there's xubuntu as you are here and kubuntu :)
<psycho_oreos> and yeah slack isn't easy, its a bit like gentoo except gentoo bit more insane imo
<slackaholic> i'm using xfce because it's a netbook
<slackaholic> lighter than kde
<psycho_oreos> I'm using xfce on my best computer :)
<psycho_oreos> there's also lxde and enlightment you may want to try
<slackaholic> yeap i tested it once when i installed ubuntu in this netbook
<slackaholic> i think that i will just use it in this netbook
<slackaholic> a was so worried because i'm just with this netbook...i'm in a conference
<z0man> think i may have found the problem
<slackaholic> i'm from brazil
<psycho_oreos> ah
<slackaholic> i'm at campus party
<psycho_oreos> so you're doing linux install on the go? lol
<slackaholic> xD
<slackaholic> i installed xubuntu likea emergenci distro... but i liked it
<slackaholic> xD
<psycho_oreos> its quite addictive and ubuntu isn't some small distro either :)
<psycho_oreos> in other words, theres almost always support when you needed it, so its not like you're going to get stuck :)
<z0man> think I will get the guy to do this... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/33352
<psycho_oreos> z0man, would you happen to know which graphics chipset he has?
<z0man> very old stuff...
<z0man> hmmm me checks docs
<z0man> Found that only 8.04 worked with his system see
<psycho_oreos> hope its not intel, intel graphics cards can be a real headache when you demand extensive eyecandy ui stuff
<Hawkal> Is there anyway to repair or restore xubuntu without having to do a reinstall?
<z0man> Yet I haven't been round since 9.10
<psycho_oreos> depends on the repairs needed to be done
<z0man> Well I been bothered since the release of 9.10
<psycho_oreos> z0man, I'm still on 9.04 :) not going to fly on 9.10 with flawed ext4
<z0man> im on 9.10 ^^
<z0man> I heard about that new one and pondered... aw hell :)
<psycho_oreos> it is nice and all, but there's a bug with ext4 in their release notes along with a few other things they've outlined that sort of ticks me.. so I'm going to hold out for lucid
<z0man> Yet I'm only using ext3
<z0man> SiS super AGP graphics controller (on SiS 620 Host chip) with 4 MB of video memory (upgradeable to 8MB)
<z0man> old see :P
<z0man> I have a small feeling some update may be to with the blame
<psycho_oreos> Hawkal, ahh not that I know no
<psycho_oreos> z0man, well there's users flooding in the other support channel... ubuntu channel actually, with that issue, and there was a link I found not long ago about it
<z0man> really?!
<z0man> hmmm
<z0man> would you mind looking for that link?
<Hawkal> psycho_oreos, okay thank you anyway.
 * z0man feels like he wants to hug psycho_oreos
<teilnehmer> Hawkal, depending on what problems you have, you might want to try creating a new user, which will have an empty home directory, thus resetting everything that was changed through settings in there.
<teilnehmer> This doesn't include upgrades or similar stuff, though. In that case, reinstalling (but keeping the home directory) would be the way to go, IMO.
<Hawkal> teilnehmer, thank you I had not thought of that.
<psycho_oreos> Hawkal, couldn't be of much help I'm afraid, because a person is capable of setting anything, and with access to root account via sudo, the amount is endless
<psycho_oreos> z0man, no guarantees though :)
<teilnehmer> Hawkal, you are welcome. Hope it helps.
<z0man> thats ok
<z0man> It's another clue worth trying
<Hawkal> psycho_oreos, that is okay, I am grateful for any help or response.
<psycho_oreos> z0man, http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/
<z0man> thank you :)
<teilnehmer> Hawkal: I fixed a terribly broken desktop that way once. Was what I got from keeping the ~/.kde (when I ran kubuntu) when I upgraded to 9.10
<psycho_oreos> Hawkal, :)
<Hawkal> teilnehmer, good to know it is an effective way ti fix things.
<Hawkal> *to
<teilnehmer> Hawkal: depends on what to fix. Let us know if it worked  for you!
<Hawkal> teilnehmer, true .
<Hawkal> Thanks for the help guys
<Pres-Gas> Hey, charlie-tca
<ubuntu> Having a spot of bother Xubuntu.  It moans of "Low Graphics Mode" and I have tried all the options in the GUI.  Also I have tried mounting the liveCD and cop
<ubuntu> copied the xorg.conf from the liveCD boot to the installed the system with no success
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> go into a tty, make sure ~/.dmrc and .ICEauthority are owned by the user and not by root
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> this is the "users" folder?
<ubuntu> /home/user?
<ubuntu> .ICEauthority is not in the home directory
<ubuntu> not in the home folder of the user
<charlie-tca> They are hidden files
<charlie-tca> Are in a terminal or thunar?
<ubuntu> I have ticked @Show hidden files
<ubuntu> in thunar
<charlie-tca> should be towards the bottom of the listing in /home/USER/
<ubuntu> ah its file?
<ubuntu> ok it's owned by user
<charlie-tca> yes, it is a file
<ubuntu> and it has @read and Write
<charlie-tca> Well, used up my ideas, then
<ubuntu> @Owner = 1000
<ubuntu> hmmm
<ubuntu> thx anyway
<charlie-tca> owner should be a name? instead of the gid
<charlie-tca> s/gid/uid
<lc2> hm
<lc2> grep yourusername /etc/passwd
<lc2> make sure the id is 1000, because as charlie-tca said, that is odd
<lc2> third field, separated by colons
<ubuntu> found an xorg.conf.new in the root of the file system
<ubuntu> gonna try that one and then get back to u
<lc2> gnomefreak: heretic! :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<_blink_> hey can someone tell me how to execute python files in xubuntu?
<Sysi> in terminal: python <file>
<Sysi> iirc
<lc2> yes
<_blink_> python filename.py
<_blink_> thats it
<Sysi> or you can add one line in top of file and just run it
<lc2> #!/usr/bin/python
<lc2> then "chmod 755 file.py" sans quotes
<lc2> then you can just path/to/file.py or ./file.py if it's in your current working directory
<lc2> in unrelated news, i'm doing another ubuntu install for a computer noob (not just a linux noob) tomorrow
<lc2> feels good man
<_blink_> Thanks people :)
<_blink_> I have alot to learn
<lc2> _blink_: we all did
 * lc2 remembers the big "wtf" when he installed debian in 1998.
<lc2> _blink_: but yeah, there's a trick you might not have guessed, the hashbang line, change that to any interpreter and set the file to executable and it'll be treated just like a binary is
<lc2> okay so here's an interesting question
<lc2> i'm running cairo-dock (because i want everyone to think i'm rich enough to run a mac)
<lc2> (not entirely serious there, but i like cairo-dock)
<lc2> i have it running automatically on startup, if i exit xubuntu and hit "save session" then it'll apparently see that cairo-dock is running and then load that on startup next time
<lc2> but since i already have it loaded automatically, that means i get two cairo-docks
<lc2> is there some way of telling xfce (or any of the lower-level programs) that a certain program should *never* be automatically restarted?
<lc2> correction: i *think* it does it when i hit "save session", but i noticed it when i hit "reboot" from the update manager
<lc2> (which, presumably, saves the session)
<ubuntu> Struggling to add this xrandr
<ubuntu> been reading up on this as for some reason xorg does not detect the settings for SiS chip anymore
<ubuntu> Here is what I have been reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<ubuntu> And to make my xrandr perminant I need to add it too
<ubuntu> /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<ubuntu> Just before the line...
<ubuntu> initctl -q emit login-session-start DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm
<ubuntu> And it is not there
<lc2> mmm. :\
<ubuntu> The current chip set is a SiS 630 and it does not seem to be auto detecting the install system any more
<ubuntu> Yet the liveCD does... So I figured something majorly has changed with the xorg
<lc2> i'd help you but i don't know anything about that
<ubuntu> thanks for reading at least ^^
<lc2> yeah i just didn't want to think you were being ignored :)
<ubuntu> {{{lc2}}}
<lc2> {{{ubuntu}}}
<ubuntu> going to try and change the xorg.conf instead
<lc2> mm good luck
#xubuntu 2010-01-28
<rolsworth> does xubuntu have a dock by default?
<kappa> hi everyone, i need help to mount an hdd.
<cody-somerville> kappa, Okay. :)
<Balsaq> good morning ron_oo. welcome to the land of xubuntu.
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys if anybody has a minute I am having probs with my RT2500 using ubuntu 9.04. getting no dchpoffers
<hyperstream> jimisrvrox1, works setting a static one ?
<jimisrvrox1> not sure its been a while since I have set up a wireless card...
<jimisrvrox1> so I was running through the forums trying to get it to work but like I said I have forgotten how I did it the last time I had probs..but this time im gonna document everything so i dont have to go through this again!
<jimisrvrox1> issue is I have no AP...
<jimisrvrox1> hyperstream: are you around?
<hyperstream> yes
<hyperstream> sorry just got back
<jimisrvrox1> oh ok np
<hyperstream> sound like the wireless adapter isnt workign at all, perhaps google your wireless card/chipset
<hyperstream> ive gotta get back to work, apologies.
<jimisrvrox1> alright
<Knubbel> f
<Knubbel> hey, i have a problem: i installed kubuntu
<Knubbel> FUCK
<Knubbel> sry
<Knubbel> tourette-syndrome
<Knubbel> so i can't activate the konqueror
<Knubbel> i klick on it but nothing happens
<Sysi> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Knubbel> they banned me from that channel because my problems were to simple they said
<Myrtti> Knubbel: you could join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban...
<Condoulo> is there any way I can ad a Character Map to XFCE's Panel?
<nikolam> hello, anyone else also have slow speed or stalled downloading, when doing download from ppa.launchpad.net or is it only me?
<nikolam> download dies after reducing speed to zero.
<nikolam> then it does not download unless i set gwget to automatically retry it
<dippo> does anyone know where chromium would get its file associations from in xubuntu?
<dippo> i can't figure it out
<jarnos> How do you make a playlist of the entire collection in Exaile?
<cody-somerville> jarnos, Click the playlists tab, and click "Entire Library" from under the Smart Playlists folder.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: the problem is that I deleted such a playlist and I can't get it back.
<cody-somerville> jarnos, Just create a new smart playlist and remove the criteria
<slow-motion> hi
<jarnos> cody-somerville: I can't do such a playlista.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: remove the criteria?
<cody-somerville> jarnos, Yea. Click the button above the green plus.
<jarnos> cody-somerville: thanks
<jarnos> Still I wonder how could I reset default smart playlists.
<jarnos> I removed exaile and configuration including ~/.local/share/exaile/. Reinstalled exaile. Still no default playlists.
<jarnos> (I installed exaile 0.3.0.2 from PPA
<jarnos> )
<cody-somerville> jarnos, All of them are recreatable
<cody-somerville> Just recreate them
<jarnos> cody-somerville: yes of course, but are they stored outside ~/?
<cody-somerville> I dunno. :)
<jarnos> Are they ubuntu specific defaults?
<jarnos> Nevermind.
<shadeslayer> hi where can i get the torrents for xubuntu 9.10 ?
<shadeslayer> never minf
<Balsaq> if i buy a new laptop w/ w7 on it, can i install xubuntu beside it, right on the HD and then use the xubuntu, without have w7 interfering?
<dippo> Balsaq: yes
<cinex> hi
<cinex> i have a pc with 860mhz cpu and 360 mb of ram. it has xp pro service pack 3 (and runs suprisingly). its a comunial pc used for people in the community to read email, write cvs etc.
<cinex> will xubuntu provide a better performance
<cinex> or ubuntu even
<charlie-tca> I don't what the performance of XP is like, so can't really tell you. Normally, Xubuntu will give better performance than Ubuntu depending on what you install.
<cinex> charlie-tca: internet, email (browser), office software, and if the kids in the church figure it out project64
<charlie-tca> If you use OpenOffice.org software, it will slow it down considerably. If you use gnumeric spreadsheet and Abiword, you should get good performance from Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> I honestly don't work in microsoft document formats myself, and haven't used OpenOffice in more than 2 years now.
<Balsaq> i have xp sp 3 !
<Balsaq> and xubuntu'
<Balsaq> both boot from the off position to GUI in 40 seconds
<cinex> yeah
<cinex> you have an old crappy donated pc Balsaq? lol. its so ancient
<Balsaq> well iis is 6 years ols but its not crappy? even has a dedicated video card!
<Balsaq> i had a new quad core with vista and these run way better
<Balsaq> i returned it
<cinex> really?
<Balsaq> maybe you are thinking of my the 2 old ones i have w/ puppylinux,,,,12 years old
<Balsaq> i have 9 computers abd some are pretty ancient
<cinex> Balsaq: is xubuntu a good way to go ?
<Balsaq> my favorite
<Balsaq> but xp sp 3 is really good
<Balsaq> and i hate windows overall
<cinex> I dont understand why they xp on their machines... all pirated of course
<Balsaq> i run both on identical dell so i can make an accurtate comaprison
<cinex> I shall take in a livecd see if I can showcase it to them., if not take in my laptop with xfce on it
<Balsaq> live cd is a little so though
<Balsaq> slow i meant
<cinex> I know.
<Balsaq> no bull, xubuntu 904 is really impressive
<Balsaq> lean and mean
<cinex> I installed it on a laptop I sold, it wasn't as quick as gnome
<cinex> that was a 2.4mhz machine
<cinex> ghz, mhz ?
<Balsaq> 2.4 w/ 512rdram
<cinex> yeah
<Balsaq> but on my dell its was faster than ubuntu?
<cinex> strange.
<Balsaq> must have something to do with hardware
<Balsaq> but i really like ubuntu also'
<Balsaq> and have it on a computer all by itself
<cinex> I have kubuntu on my pcs /laptops
<Balsaq> i have pclinuxos on a hd too, real nice
<Balsaq> i like the new plasma desktop on kubuntu
<Balsaq> i may but a new dual core laptop and attempt to install xubuntu beside w7
<Balsaq> cinex, when you say, all pirated of course, what do you mean?
<cinex> all their version of xp (on 3 machines) are pirate copies
<Myrtti> on the church computers?
<Myrtti> risky
<Balsaq> hmmm mine came from work...they have some kind of license for it...re-install disks?
<cinex> yeah, they have old donated   machines, and feed poor people and stuff. they are broke and rely on volunteers for everything
<Balsaq> worked out great because they have bo adware on them
<Balsaq> i really enjoy making something useful that others would throw in the garbage, especially if it runs faster than new stuff. but i will still buy a new on for fun and to stay current.
<cinex> its the capatilist way. make something defunct just to sell newer stuff
<cinex> I have to go, thanks for the help. Much appreciated.
<Balsaq> later
<Speed9> hay
<Speed9> :support
<charlie-tca> !support
<ubottu> For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help
<charlie-tca> or !question
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Speed9> !support
<ubottu> For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help
<Speed9> I ve a problem with Xubuntu
<Speed9> when i install X-u with a live cd it says : Error 5
<Speed9> something with in/output problems
<charlie-tca> What version ? At what point does it give the error?
<Speed9> when i switch on a Ubuntu CD it says again but its a different cd
<Speed9> Error 5
<Speed9> with In/outpot ... CD things
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu? 9.10, 9.04, ...
<charlie-tca> input / output covers about 75% of the installation.
<Speed9> i had  : 9.10 but that works with bugs and it was slow so i put a 9.04 cd in my pc
<Speed9> and install it
<Speed9> until 75% and than Error 5
<charlie-tca> do other cd's work in the drive? Is there another operating system on the computer you can verify the cd drive with?
<Speed9> eh Live Cd work(now)
<Speed9> but when i will install it goes to be Error
<Speed9> same with Ubuntu and Fedora
<charlie-tca> Perhaps then it is an issue with the hard drive. did you partition the drive? How far does the install get? Does it start at all?
<Speed9> eh let say 47% ithink
<Speed9> my harddisk worked to day with Xubuntu (newest) but it was slow an bugy so i put the cd with 9,04
<Speed9> and than it errors
<Speed9> and even if i put my pc off and restart it (without CD) than it comes Error 15 at the boot
<Speed9> So it dont work with my Driver and even with the Cd as install
<charlie-tca> that is because the install failed.
<charlie-tca> You might need to download the alternate cd and install from it
<charlie-tca> How much hard disk are you giving it to install in?
<charlie-tca> Page 4 of the installation is partitioning.
<Speed9> whole
<Speed9> i have 2 HD
<Speed9> a 10GB and 1 30GB
<Speed9> and on both is going : Error
<charlie-tca> So, you use guided , use the entire disk?
<Speed9> jep
<Speed9> but if i do : eh use empty room or whole or Ubuntu-Xubutu-swap it goes Error
<charlie-tca> I think maybe try the alternate image, then
<Speed9> like what? xD
<charlie-tca> There is another cd available, the alternate cd. try it
<Speed9> ok but Fedora,Ubuntu and Xubuntu doesnt install
<charlie-tca> Then it is probably something with the hardware, not the cd
<Speed9> do you know btw what Error 5 and boot Error 15/17 means?
<charlie-tca> boot error 15/17 mean the grub installation failed
<charlie-tca> I don't know what error 5 is
<Speed9> the install error sais some thing about dirty cd but :IO its clean and no scraches
<Speed9> but i dont know what it means
<charlie-tca> Is it a cd-r or cd-rw?
<Speed9> fedora = cd-r and Ubuntu also so ithink X ubuntu too
<charlie-tca> Maybe the drive is dirty? cd-r normally work better than cd-rw's in my own experience. But something is causing the drive to quit reading the cd.
<Speed9> so if i do it on my 2nd CD reader it must maybe work?
<Speed9> but still its wierd that 3cd doenst work
<Speed9> is here a Dutch version of support?
<Sysi-> holland?
<Speed9> yea :P
<Sysi-> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Sysi-> not xubuntu specific but same help
<Speed9> ok so ok :P
<Speed9> maybe i need a own-language-help (im dixlectic so XD languages is not my strongest point)
<slow-motion> n8
<rr72> how do i enable system beep?
<rr72> like when i backspace and can't it should go beep
<vrrr> "xset b on" or something in console, i think.
<jarnos> How can I enable lirc?
<jarnos> In jaunty. It used to work before.
<jarnos> Well, I admit my configuration and installation is messy: I have lirc installed from ubuntu repository and lirc 0.8.6 installed from source.
<kappa> hi guys, i have a problema with my sb0092 on xubuntu! Can anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jonnsta> hi
<Jonnsta> anybody there?
<rr72> how do i get sound effects to work in sound preferances? thay are greyed out
#xubuntu 2010-01-29
<Sachse_Siechtum> Everytime my Xubuntu loads, my audio is muted. Why is that?
<cody-somerville> Sachse_Siechtum, It sounds like you have pulseaudio installed.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Yes I have.
<cody-somerville> Its a bug in pulseaudio.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see.
<Sachse_Siechtum> and there is no workaround?
<cody-somerville> Sachse_Siechtum, I think the work around is unmuting your volume after booting unfortunately.
<Sachse_Siechtum> *laugh* Alright.
<cody-somerville> I think the bug is fixed in Lucid.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Lucid?
<cody-somerville> The current development release
<cody-somerville> Sachse_Siechtum, Can you uninstall pulseaudio?
<cody-somerville> Thats another option that might work.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Well. except this mute thing, Pulse audio works alright. Working with my soundcard and my 5.1 soundsystem ect.
<rr72> ok thought it was just me that it mutes
<rr72> and I can't unmute it w/ my hotkey.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I always unute it when I click on the audio symbol...
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok thanks....and gone
<levi> hello, I have an amd64 with xubuntu and flash crashing my system
<whatram> When updating in aptitude (in CLI on karmic), how long does it usually take? I'm using the MTU LUG mirror since it's close and it says "Waiting for headers" for a few minutes and then i just cancel because i think it isn't working...
<jimisrvrox> If anybody has a minute I would appreciate some help with my rt2500 that is showing device not managed. I went to nm settings and changed the ifupdown=false to true and restarted nm-applet but it did nothing.
<acmeinc> anyone around?
<cody-somerville> Yup.
<cody-somerville> I'm heading to bed here soon but I'm sure other folks can field your answer soon or when they unidle
<acmeinc> trying to find what an example failing drive (write error) in var log messages would loook like
<cody-somerville> It would say something like I/O Error: Failed to write
<acmeinc> ya i figured something "like" but im wondering if anyone actually seen one...setting up auto notifcation to sift through message log to report and drive failure
<acmeinc> thanks though
<Myrtti> I just run smartmontools every six months
<acmeinc> have you ever had an error?
<Myrtti> some small, some bigger.
<acmeinc> anything recent? for instance in the past week?
<acmeinc> if so you can grep your /var/log/messages....perhaps there is an example entry
<Myrtti> nope, nothing in a year or so
<acmeinc> eh...alright...thx anyways..i will hack through smartmontools though to what exactly it monitors
<acmeinc> peace
<acmeinc> Myrtti: btw i found one...thx again
<zilkomaa> Could some one help me please, after ubuntu 9.10 install i cant boot to windows xp from grub. After pressing enter in grub menu it only loads grub menu again, no error messages and nothing.  Here is the disk info's windows xp is on sda1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365124/  and here grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/365126/
<CodyH23> Could anyone help me figure out how to get the Broadcom B43 wireless driver on a Xubuntu 9.10 Live USB Drive?
<CodyH23> When Xubuntu loads it says that there are drivers to be installed (Broadcom B43), but when I click to 'activate' it gives some sort of message in regards to not being able to access somethinganother.ubuntu.com I belive.
<CodyH23> believe*
<CodyH23> Is there anyway I can copy the drivers onto the USB drive while I'm in Windows?
<Sysi> you can't use wire?
<CodyH23> I'm not that familiar with Linux otherwise I'm sure I could figure it out.
<CodyH23> Not currently.
<CodyH23> I had a similar situation with a regular Ubuntu LiveCD, but it was able to active the Broadcom B43 without issue.
<CodyH23> I think I found a possible solution using the LiveCD. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks anyways.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<meco> As my PC is quite sparingly configured, would I benefit from swithcing from Ubuntu to Xubuntu?
<meco> (It has a 2GHz Pentium 4 and 512MB RAM)
<Sysi> might be
<Sysi> you van try, just install xubuntu-desktop to "ubuntu"
<TheSheep> that will leave some ubuntu services like pulseaudio and such though
<meco> I'll try what Sysi suggested
<Sysi> TheSheep: isn't there pulseaudio also in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Sysi: no
<Sysi> but still gnome volume manager?
<Balsaq> Sysi!!!!!!!!
<Sysi> ohai
<Balsaq> 10-4
<Balsaq> what is that?
<charlie-tca> Not sure, but freenode says there is no such nick
<Balsaq> my nick or someone else?
<Sysi> spam
<charlie-tca> someone else, "avyw"
<Balsaq> weird
<charlie-tca> It is happening on a couple of channels today
<Balsaq> almost looked like a personal message too me
<Sysi> it's happening on every bigger channel in freenoe
<Balsaq> there is a lot i don't know about this spam
<charlie-tca> I don't see it on ubuntu+1, though
<Sysi> +r or +R?
<charlie-tca> don't know
<charlie-tca> looks like =r
<charlie-tca> +r
<Sysi> yeah, that keeps it away
<charlie-tca> I never thought of that
<Sysi> it means that you need to register to say anything there
<Sysi> or join there
<charlie-tca> I see
<Sysi> oh yea, you can talk if you already are there
<Sysi> +R means that you van join but no talk
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, * avyw has quit (K-lined)
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, k-lined == ban
<Balsaq> ouch
<cody-somerville> Good! The fellow was spamming us. :)
<Balsaq> bullseye
<charlie-tca> good
<Balsaq> thank you
<charlie-tca> he was spamming several channels
<slow-motion> hi
<Balsaq> if i am in a channel, and i have a green dot in front of my name and i am on top of the list in the channel, am i the channel OP?
<charlie-tca> the green dot can be different things in different irc clients.
<charlie-tca> I never saw them in XChat, but in weechat, channel ops are designated with a green @ symbol
<Sachse_Siechtum> Whats the meaning of life, of the universe and everything else?
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: 42
 * genii makes 42 cups of coffee
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie. oh ok. .-)
<szczupakabra> how can I reduce my laptop's screen brightness on xfce?
<kkkappa> hey, i need help for my sound card. Can anyone help me?
<Kristoffe1> Hi, I have a question
<K1llian> hi
<rr72> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kristoffe1> yes, sorry I was checking for activity. but while waiting I think I resolved my problem ;-)
<K1llian> people are still fuckin morons on freenode it seems :/
<K1llian> announcing they have a question
<K1llian> ok?
<Kristoffe1> sorry
<Sysi> those spamming people are crazy
<Sysi> so, you have a question?
<cody-somerville> Kristoffe1, Sorry about that. Killian's response was inappropriate.
<Kristoffe1> no problem
<rr72> cody-somerville~ did I do something wrong? I was just trying to help and to get them to ask their question
<cody-somerville> rr72, No, you didn't do anything wrong. Killian did.
<kkkappa> i need help with my audio. Can nyone help me?
<Sysi-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ron_o> downloading to my 8gb sansa clip. It's USB 2.0 and it starts off very fast, but then after about 250MB it then slows down to a crawl.
<ron_o> is there anything that could tell me what is going on? dmesg | tail doesn't say much about it.
<TheSheep> ron_o: 250MB of cache?
<TheSheep> ron_o: flash disks are very slow to write to
<ron_o> usb2.0 though? and it's a sansa... you think 250mb cache?
<ron_o> 1.2 GB took over 5 minutes.
<TheSheep> I may be wrong, but from what I know about flash disks, you can only erase/write a whole block at a time. So it caches writes, waits until it gets a whole block worth of them, and then writes that.
<TheSheep> not sure how large the blocks are, though, 250MB seems a little large
<TheSheep> 250kB sounds more likely
<ron_o> TheSheep, you are right. Sansa clip writes at about 4-5Mb/s..
<ron_o> that's pretty slow. At least it's not my fault. :) thanks.
<ron_o> it must be some sort of cache.
#xubuntu 2010-01-30
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu power users, developers and observers.
<Balsaq> oh no not again....
<_blink_> cool
<Neil3> hey folks, having a strange issue in xubuntu with xfce's compositor turned on, with the display 'tearing' when I move windows, watch video etc. I'm running karmic and my graphics chip is an intel 945gm
<Neil3> wondering if anyone has any ideas? I've tried looking for a sync to vblank setting in the compositor but i can't find anything, tried using driconf and also xvattr, which shows vblank syncing as enabled and my refresh rate detected properly
<TheSheep> do you also get it with metacity?
<Neil3> not as much
<Neil3> do you mean metacity as in xfwm with compositing turned off?
<TheSheep> metacity as in gnome's window manager
<Neil3> ah i don't have gnome installed, only xfce
<Neil3> but i did switch from ubuntu, and can't say i noticed it
<TheSheep> I'm just wondering if it's xfce's fault
<Neil3> that was with compiz though, i didn't really use metacity
<TheSheep> or if the fault is somewhere with the new inte drivers
<TheSheep> intel*
 * Neil3 nods
<Neil3> I did a bit of digging around and found some mention of this issue in xfce's compositor but with nvidia drivers, not intel
<bjorkintosh> is there a trick to sorting icons on the xubuntu desktop?
<Neil3> just had a mess about with it again - it's definitely more noticeable with compositing turned on
<bjorkintosh> i see nothing under desktop settings or properties.
<TheSheep> bjorkintosh: you can't do it
<TheSheep> bjorkintosh: personally I just put the launchers on my panel and keep the desktop empty
<bjorkintosh> why is that so hard to do?
<TheSheep> bjorkintosh: because xfce is written by only a handful of programmers in their free time
<TheSheep> bjorkintosh: and there are more important things to fix
<Neil3> brb gonna try something
<TheSheep> bjorkintosh: in the next major release of xfce the desktop will use the same code as Thunar, so it will have sorting and everythig
<TheSheep> bjorkintosh: but that will probably not get included in xubuntu until autumn
<bjorkintosh> i'm running lucid
<bjorkintosh> so hopefully, i'll see it before then.
<bjorkintosh> thanks for the info, TheSheep.
<bjorkintosh> i thought i wasn't rtfm-ing closely enough at first.
<Neil3> well i just tried forcing vblank sync in /etc/drirc and restarting x - still tearing when compositing is enabled
<TheSheep> !bugs | Neil3
<ubottu> Neil3: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> Neil3: can't really help otherwise
<Neil3> thanks for looking into it TheSheep, it seems its either the intel driver ignoring me or xfce ignoring the driver settings
<uwesch> Hi all
<uwesch> can someone help me with bazaar on launchpad?
<uwesch> i always get an error message because of my public key
<hawkal> Does anyone here know of a way I could find all video files but not by extension?
<emerson> my panel is locked so when a trun of a program it doesn't appear on it ..
<emerson> any suggestions
<Sysi> do you mean that you can't drag programs from menu to panel?
<emerson> Sysi: I mean when I switch it on the programs doesn't appear on the panel it starts run but doesn't appear..
<Sysi> have you added taskbar to panel?
<Sysi> my english is bad, and i lept badly, sorry if i have lack of understanding
<Sysi> *slept
<emerson> Sysi: yes I had .. was everything alright till my panel disappear and then I could menage to have it back but now I have this problem...don't worry about your English you're doing well I understand...
<knome> emerson, so you can't use your launchers? or your applications/xfce menu doesn't open up?
<emerson> knome: is like when I open a program like amarok let's say I know it's  running because I hear it but I have no  control of it  because it doesn't appear in my panel...
<knome> a-ha
<knome> emerson, right click -> add new items -> task list
<emerson> knome: no man it must pop up automatically I won't to add a new thng on my panel but to have to icon from the program that is running ..do you know what I mean ?
<knome> yes, please add the task list
<knome> it is exactly what you are missing
<emerson> knome: yes that's what we talking about ... cheers man..
<knome> np
<emerson> Sysi: thanks to try to help my out for you as well.
<pog> is there a nice file-manager for xfce, or an extention to thunar, so that sftp:/  (ftp, smb) can be used.
<Sysi> filezilla is pretty nice, i'm not sure if thunar is able to handle remote connections
<pog> I like xubuntu, it runs also rather good under qemu.
<pog> actually I also tried nautilus (under lxde), but die extentions seem to work only under gnome.
<knome> pog, thunar 1.1.0 supports sftp://
<pog> which mail-client do you use under xfce?
<knome> pog, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<pog> ah... knome
<knome> i use thunderbird since it can provide all the features i need
<pog> strange under ubuntu 9.10 there is tunar 1.0.1.
<pog> thanks for the hint for upgrading to tunar 1.1.0
<Lloyd_Gilbert> Hello?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * Lloyd_Gilbert goes off to read channel guidelines
<Lloyd_Gilbert> [I'm a complete newbie when it comes to linux/xubuntu]  I've just used wubi to install xubuntu on my windows machine, however when I attempt to boot to xubuntu all I get is a sh:grub> prompt.  Has my installation gone wrong?
<kpel> hello. Any idea why anacron doesn't run in xubuntu 9.10?
<deci> yeap yeap
<Cretin>  hi! im trying to use vnc to connect to my headless ubuntu server. i installed xfce4 as the envirnment and my xstartup is" xfce4-session &" but i get a dbus error when i connect to the display. help?
<TheSheep> what error exactly? did you try googling it?
<Cretin> yes
<Cretin> error connecting to contact settings server
<Cretin> and it was a connection refused
<Cretin> when the xstartup is "startxfce4" theres no error, but no xfce on the display. i always just see an X cursor on a blank screen
<TheSheep> anything in .xsessionerrors ?
<Cretin> yes
<Cretin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365844/
<TheSheep> Cretin: well, it looks self-explanatory
<Cretin> then please explain
<Cretin> i can start vncserver as sudo
<Cretin> *cant
<Cretin> can i change the permission of that file safely?
<TheSheep> it's complaining that it cannot write to the /home/ben directory
<TheSheep> are you running it as ben?
<Cretin> yes
<TheSheep> is that directory owned by ben?
<Cretin> yes
<Cretin> i changed the files permissions
<Cretin> same error
<TheSheep> can you do 'ls -ald /home/ben' and pastebin the result?
<Cretin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365a848/
<Cretin> the xsession-errors hasnt updated
<Cretin> http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<Cretin> thats the tutorial ive been using, but with xfce4 instead of gnome
<Cretin> and without xrdb or xsetroot. should i do it differently?
<Cretin> TheSheep: just a friendly ping
<TheSheep> The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<TheSheep> hmmm
<Cretin> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365853/
<TheSheep> Cretin: I think that xrdb may be needed
<Cretin> i wasnt sure if it was gnome specific. ill try it
<TheSheep> hmm.. if you don't have an .Xresources file, it's actually not needed
<TheSheep> :/
<Cretin>  nope. still "unable to contact settings server" "failed to cnnect to socket /tmp/dbus-BPNrXcW483: connection refused"
<TheSheep> does that server have dbus installed?
<Cretin> ive never installed it
<Cretin> or heard of it
<Cretin> but i thought since it was refused over timed out, idk.
<Cretin> dbus is already installed
<TheSheep> Cretin: did you try xinit?
<TheSheep> Cretin: also, make sure the dbus is actually running: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Cretin>  * system message bus already started; not starting.
<TheSheep> hmm...
<Cretin> and changed the .vnc/xstartup to "xinit &"
<Cretin> still gray background with X cursor, no error
<TheSheep> what if you put in that startxfce4 in .xinitrc
<TheSheep> ?
<Cretin> TheSheep: my home doesnt have a .xinit.rc
<Cretin> .xinitrc
<dbdii407> Okay. I'm having issues with my Wireless Logitech mouse. After some time, I can't click anywhere
<TheSheep> Cretin: create it
<TheSheep> dbdii407: anything related in dmesg
<TheSheep> dbdii407: ?
<dbdii407> Sorry. I don't know what that is.
<TheSheep> dbdii407: open a terminal, type 'dmesg | tail' and pastebin the result
<TheSheep> (after your mouse stopped working, that is)
<dbdii407> That'll be a while
<dbdii407> Unknow amount of time. A month?
<dbdii407> Unknown*
<Cretin> TheSheep: xstartup is "xinit &" .xinitrc is "startxfce4" and still no change, but no error either
<Cretin> and when .xinitrc is "xfce4-session" theres still no error, which is different than having it in xstartup
<TheSheep> Cretin: ah, I think it should be 'start xfce4-session'
<TheSheep> Cretin: sorry
<TheSheep> Cretin: not start, exec
<TheSheep> Cretin: 'exec xfce4-session'
<TheSheep> dbdii407: maybe its battery died?
<dbdii407> Nope
<dbdii407> I can still use it
<dbdii407> I just can't /click/
<TheSheep> that's strange
<TheSheep> so it happens about once a month?
<dbdii407> Sometimes a week too
<Cretin> TheSheep:
<Cretin> still nothing
<Cretin> no error either
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> dbdii407: I'd google for it, and if no solution, wait for it to happen and check all possible logs: dmesg, lsusb, xev, xidump
<dbdii407> I've already googled this for over than 6 months.
<dbdii407> But I'll keep that in mind
<TheSheep> actually only dmesg is a log in there, the rest are utility programs for checking your input devices
<TheSheep> you also might want to check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<emerson> I've got aMule installed in my machine but I can't get access to the files that I did download..
<emerson> I can't open the file /Incoming
<emerson> I have a couple of things inside the Incoming file from aMule, but I can't remove it from there like drag and drop so I know is possible using the shell but I don't know how to do it ..
#xubuntu 2010-01-31
<beaves> hi
<knome> !hi | beaves
<ubottu> beaves: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<beaves> i have a problem with xfce4-power-manager. every time when i close the notebook, xfce4-power-manager terminated with an error. this is the error: http://pastebin.org/84413
<Amako1> i just finished installing xubuntu on my apple ibook and the only problem i'm having is the program windows so i don't have the minimize icons or anything
<jimisrvrox> anybody good with wireless? I am trying to get my rt2500 to work in 9.10 should work out of the box but its not...would appreciate some help
<rr72> any tips on changing the size of the places menu? it cuts off half the ending 's'
<rr72> brb
<samuraicrow> Hello.
<rr72> hey!
<samuraicrow> I was wondering if there is a way to turn on the backingstore function in Xorg since there seems to be no more xorg.conf in Xubuntu 9.10.
<rr72> isn't it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<samuraicrow> Not any more.  They did away with it in version 8.
<rr72> oh sorry, idk then
<samuraicrow> Ok.  I'll keep looking.
<samuraicrow> I found it.  There is a bug in the program that's supposed to replace the xorg.config in 9.10 so I'm up a creek.  :(
<rr72> ah ok
<rr72> well sorry samuraicrow
<samuraicrow> Maybe not.  I've found a way to activate it from the startx command.  Is there a way to get a text-based login?
<mhall119> samuraicrow, you can still use xorg.conf
<mhall119> it's just not required
<samuraicrow> Ok.  I just need to add one line to the video configuration to activate the backingstore option in X11.
<mhall119> is xubuntu going to use plymouth in 10.04?
<mhall119> anyone know?
<rr72> whats plymouth? lol
<mhall119> new boot splash to replace USplash
<rr72> usplash is screwed up
<rr72> on bootup it says something about mounting plymouth iirc, so maybe? but don't take my word
<rr72> ask in #xubuntu-devel ;)
<mhall119> okay, thanks
<mhall119> I know it's supposed to be in Ubuntu
<samuraicrow> Ok, I've gotta run.  It's been real!
<Cody1> howdy
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu developers, administrators, coders and observers.
<Balsaq> good morning _Techie_ welcome to xubuntu.
<petsounds> bonjour :)
<_Techie_> thanks, bal nice to see you too
<rr72> whaddup all?
<_Techie_> salu petsounds
<rr72> Balsaq~ morning for you? night for me :-P night folks
<Balsaq> slepp well rr72
<Balsaq> sleep*
<rr72> i hope :( I wake up in the middle of the night constantly
<_Techie_> 6:40 PM here
<petsounds> @now jakarta
<ubottu> Current time in Asia/Jakarta: January 31 2010, 12:41:13
<Balsaq> 1241 am here
<_Techie_> @now nz
<ubottu> Current time in NZ: January 31 2010, 18:41:42
<Balsaq> _Techie_ i just scored a half gig or rdram 800-40 on ebay for $10.50!!!
<_Techie_> nice
<Balsaq> is it true that a computer that requires non eec rdram can in fact use eec, but it will default to non eec?
<Cody1> hi
<Cody1> Does xubuntu use the same repositories as Ubuntu?
<Cody1> I tried Ubuntu before, 8.04 I believe, and I remember finding a site that was something to the effect of 'getting the most out of your ubuntu' where they listed extra repositories..
<Cody1> and just things to do in general to get java / flash etc running.. plus various audio and video codecs.
<Cody1> If I was to find one of those for Ubuntu 9.10 would it work for Xubuntu 9.10 as well? The desktop environment shouldn't matter when it comes to codecs correct?
<_Techie_> cody1 yes xubuntu is capable of using the ubuntu repo's
<Cody1> Thanks _Techie_, I was pretty sure that was the case, but I wasn't really sure.
<Cody1> I've been testing Xubuntu out on my USB drive the past few nights, and I like the fact it runs quicker off the USB than XP does off the HD..
<Cody1> It does get hung up at times, though, when getting things fom the Synaptic Packet Manager.
<_Techie_> depending on your configuration i warn you that there is the possibility of killing your USB
<Cody1> That's good to know since the main use of the USB stick is keeping all of my school work in one place.
<_Techie_> may i ask whether your just using it as a live USB or persistant?
<Cody1> persistant
<_Techie_> make sure that it makes use of a RAM drive
<_Techie_> as excesive read/writes to the USB device can kill it very fast
<_Techie_> im down an 8gig USB for said reason
<Cody1> good to know.. how do I get it to make use of RAM/ how do I know if it is?
<_Techie_> im not entirely sure, as i havent had a USB to experiment with for about half a year
<Cody1> Oh
<_Techie_> i do remember there being something on one of the ubuntu pages
<Cody1> I'd rather just dual boot Xubuntu anyways, just don't have the time to back up everything onto cd-r's. I wish this old thing had a DVD burner.
<Cody1> I'll look aound for that the maybe.
<Cody1> I had Fedora 12 on the USB originally, and I liked the fact that I could access the computer's HD, and access the USB  in a normal way.
<_Techie_> make sure there are no swap partitions on the USB
<axle> hi
<axle> i installed xubuntu 9.10, then the nvidia graphics driver 185, then i performed apt-get dist-upgrade. after a restart all works fine, but when i log in in th gdm-login thing, it just jumps back to login... after killing gdm and xorg once in a text-shell, it automatically loads gdm, i log in and it works... now why? how can i fix it?
<balsaq> on an intel atom with 1gig ram is there a noticeable speed difference between gnome and xfce?
<TheSheep> depends what you do
<TheSheep> firefox will run the same on both, for example
<TheSheep> startup will be faster with xfce
<TheSheep> and file manager
<balsaq> i'm thinkin about tryin crunchbang
<TheSheep> try as much as you can
<TheSheep> the more you try, the better chances you find what you are comfortable with
<TheSheep> relying on external opinions is not going to get you far
<balsaq> is it pretty much the same but just right clicking around?
<axle> i installed xubuntu 9.10, then the nvidia graphics driver 185, then i performed apt-get dist-upgrade. after a restart all works fine, but when i log in in th gdm-login thing, it just jumps back to login... after killing gdm and xorg once in a text-shell, it automatically loads gdm, i log in and it works... now why? how can i fix it?
<TheSheep> axle: you have anything in .xsessionerros or /var/log/xorg.0.log ?
<TheSheep> axle: anything related, I mean
<axle> let me see
<axle> mhmm i'll paste my xsessions-errors, ok?
<TheSheep> use a pastebin
<axle> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/15081
<axle> of course :D
<TheSheep> hmm... I can't say if anything there is more wrong than usual :/
<axle> yeah me too... and xorg.0.log seems ok too... no errors or somehing
<N-S> Good morning.
<N-S> Rebooted my xubuntu system for the first time in a long time. Had replaced internal 100Mbit nic with an "external" Dlink DGE528T Gbit nic.
<N-S> Now my xfce session seem corrupted.
<N-S> On the login I have 3 session options: xfcee, xfcee and xterm
<N-S> The only one that works is xterm.
<N-S> The other 2 just seem to crash X and go back to the login screen
<N-S> I get the xubuntu "cloud" moving, but it never loads the desktop
<N-S> Services seem to work, so I can connect via ssh from this system and network is up and running.
<N-S> It really isn't a enormous problem, since I do most my work via ssh. It's just that I would like my system to work as it should, since it did work fine just before replacing the hardware.
<N-S> Can I set the xfcee session to some low-res setting which might work better?
<N-S> Not sure what I did to break it. I altered a bunch of settings in bios, but nothing I'd relate to VGA.
<mr_pouit> N-S: did you change the screen resolution in xfce?
<N-S> I think I've done it once, a long time ago.
<N-S> It's hooked up to an lcd-tv.
<N-S> It's using a quite high res, IIRC.
<mr_pouit> mmh, maybe you can try to disable temporarily xsplash: sudo mv /usr/bin/xsplash /usr/bin/xsplash.disabled
<mr_pouit> and see if you're able to log in
<N-S> I'll go test
<N-S> mr_pouit Thank you. That did the trick.
<Araneidae> Anybody else have problems with flash+firefox?  Perhaps 2 times in 3 clicks on the flash player do nothing!
<psycho_oreos> which distro and version?
<Araneidae> 9.10, fully up to date
<Araneidae> ... but a funny desktop, and slightly messed with installation
<psycho_oreos> and is this a dist-upgrade?
<Araneidae> ?
<Araneidae> I've had this problem forever
<psycho_oreos> did you upgrade from previous version?
<Araneidae> sure
<Araneidae> Think the original install was a couple of years or so ago
<psycho_oreos> that could be a potential source of problem
<Araneidae> um.  It was suggested to me that there's a known flash+compiz problem, but I've removed compiz
<psycho_oreos> and so it was working before you installed compiz, but now it doesn't work?>
<Araneidae> No, no: compiz was removed *years* ago!
<Araneidae> Think flash stopped working some time in the last six months...
<Araneidae> I wonder if flash doesn't like my window manager.  Seems improbably, though: none of its business!
<psycho_oreos> and there's another potential problem, you have been doing dist upgrades.. i.e. from 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<Araneidae> Yeah.  Time to
<psycho_oreos> time to probably do a clean install
<Araneidae> Think my next "upgrade" might be to Lenny
<psycho_oreos> that isn't considered as upgrade, that's literally a different distro
<axle> :D i just read through all the text :)
<Araneidae> heh
<Araneidae> psycho_oreos, you don't say ;)
<psycho_oreos> Araneidae, I wouldn't be foolish to nod and say that is upgrade, Lenny is debian
<Araneidae> Just getting a bit annoyed with Ubuntu's endless gigantic updates and upgrades
<psycho_oreos> but I never had a clean upgrade from one distro version to the next
<Araneidae> No, I wouldn't anticipate that.  Would require a disk reformat
<psycho_oreos> if you find that annoying, you haven't tried gentoo/archlinux
<Araneidae> That's true, I haven't: tell me more
<Araneidae> I do like Debian's boring stability (currently running a headless etch box)
<psycho_oreos> those generally keep on top of the games, but nobody is forcing you to do update/upgrade even on ubuntu, you could still keep a single ubuntu install and not go through any update/upgrade until you are ready. Just be prepared to be attacked if you are found to be an easy target with outdated stuff
<Araneidae> Well, that's the problem: on Ubuntu there's a continuous stream of both security updates and miscellaneous experimental upgrades.  It's not possible to just separate out the important updates (at least, not that I can tell)
<Sysi> "experimental upgrades" ?
<Sysi> i think there is only bug fixes and security updates
<Sysi> if you're not using alpha or beta
<Araneidae> Seriously?  How many version of firefox have we gone through recently on Ubuntu?
<Araneidae> Where do those 500MB updates come from if not adding extra crap?
<Sysi> they replace stuff
<Sysi> you see, when it "update" stuff, it removes old out of way
<Sysi> when it "install" it don't remove anything
<slow-motion> hi
<dvheumen> hi! I've got this annoying problem: I'm running XFCE as DM, but I need nautilus for browsing (samba) network shares. Now, nautilus - by default - loads as I log into XFCE. I'd like to either prevent nautilus from automatically loading, or to find another solution to browse network shares. Anyone got a suggestion?
<TheSheep> dvheumen: gigolo
<pog> oh, la, wenn man unbuntu ab CD installiert, dann einen System-Update macht, kann es sein, dass Grub2 die Startpartitonen ohne zu prompten veraendert, und von neuem alles Bootbaren Sachen reinhaengt... nicht immer der gewuenschte Effekt. V.a. kann ich die eigentliche Installatin nicht mehr starten.
<pog> ich rede vom Ubuntu 9.10
<pog> Grundsaetzlich aber nett, dass Grub2 alle bootbaren Partitionen neu generieren kann.
<pog> aber das sollte nie automatisch geschehen, f*ck
<pog> und nicht bei einem Systemupdate.
<pog> schade, vorher lief die Installatin ab meinem USB so schoen...
<Sysi> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pog> sorry, I' thaught to bie in ubuntu-de
<Sysi> no, #xubuntu
<dvheumen> TheSheep, I know that app, but the problem is that once you select the network share, it will use nautilus to actually show the share
<meco> Should I ask about issues in this channel when I have installed Xubuntu or can I also ask in the #ubuntu channel?
<dvheumen> and I don't know another app that I can direct gigolo to to use
<pog> I have a problem after a system upgrade of xubuntu, grub2 added all partiton without prompting and even if I adjust the disks, I can't boot anymore this installation.
<pog> it really anoying, when system-upgrade changes automatically grub-Entries.
<Sysi> meco: it varies about what kind of problem
<Sysi> some things you can also ask at #ubuntu
<meco> Sysi: Well, I installed Xubuntu mainly because I'm having performance issues. The PC I'm using only has a 2GHz P4 and 512MB RAM, and now it has started to hang internittently when I'm using the web browser.
<pog> a made an update for tununar 1.1.0, might this give problems to ubuntu 9.10 (because the major problem I seem to have is a kernalpanic, not because oft wrong disks).
<pog> meco: do you have swap disk? no swap disk sometimes let your system hang.
<meco> pog: I don't know. How can I check if I do?
<pog> top
<TheSheep> meco: type 'free' in the terminal and see if it lists swap space
<pog> and you see the swap allocate on the top of the terminal
<meco> Swap:       473876      68440     405436
<pog> even ubuntu should run nicley un a machine like yours  meco
<`mOOse`> I'm gonna take the plunge today
<pog> it runs nicly on mein 5 year old thoshibas.
<meco> I've had terrible problems with this machine using Windows XP. Sometimes it would hang for 20-30 minutes.
<pog> I'm really pleased about xubuntu 9.10 it performs very well on my machines.
<TheSheep> meco: I'd check the memory and look into dmesg for any suspicious messages, eg. about disk failing
<TheSheep> meco: you can select memtest from the boot menu at the beginning
<TheSheep> meco: usually kernel panic is a result of some hardware issue
<pog> even my stick-INstallation run very well, even under qemu.
<TheSheep> pog: it's kinda cruel to tell that to people with problems ;)
<meco> Well, dmesg gives me complete information overload. I have no idea how to read that dump.
<pog> yeap, o.k. after my update to get thunar 1.1.0 running, I can't start my stick anymore... :-(
<dvheumen> meco, hangs like that could be caused by a bad harddisk
<TheSheep> meco: usually you look at the end for something like 'disk read failure' :)
<meco> How about this: "The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround"?
<meco> Can I use something similar to chkdsk?
<TheSheep> meco: fsck had an option for checking for bad blocks
<TheSheep> meco: but scanning is slow
<TheSheep> fsck -c
<meco> TheSheep: would a different utility be quicker?
<TheSheep> no, but finding the messages in your logs could be quicker, as they already found the bad blocks
<dvheumen> meco, You want slow, you want to really burden your harddisk and see if it cracks. Because otherwise it'll crack at the wrong moment
<dvheumen> and what TheSheep said :P
<meco> OK, in DOS and perhaps also Windows bad blocks would be marked so that the file system wouldn't attempt to use them. Does the Linux files system also do that automatically?
<dvheumen> meco, at least the ext filesystem has a bad block table, so I'm assuming it does
<meco> TheSheep mentioned some logs I could check out. How do I do that?
<dvheumen> meco, but hangs aren't the cause of bad blocks, at least not the long-time-hangs that you say you've experienced. That's more of a mechanical problem I guess.
<dvheumen> meco, see /var/log
<dvheumen> you probably want dmesg, syslog, ...
<dvheumen> the best way to find out about your problem is probably to do 'dmesg' when you experience the hang
<dvheumen> maybe keep a terminal screen open, so you can issue the command when it occurs
<meco> Do I use 'cat more /var/log | bad block' or something?
<dvheumen> just open the log and read it
<dvheumen> less /var/log/<logfilename>
<dvheumen> or some graphical editor
<meco> ok
<meco> I got an error when I tried running 'fsck -c': fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=9342e5ab-ace0-4069-8abb-6386aa21090b'
<vinnl> Hi, does anybody have any idea what the problem is when a lot of my clicks are registered as double-clicks, for both my left and middle mouse button?
<`mOOse`> alternative install or regular desktop? 4 gig USB Flashdrive install, want LVM, minimal craptastic worthless widgets
<dvheumen> meco, try indicating the actual partition instead letting fsck scan everything
<`mOOse`> anybody?
<dvheumen> like 'fsck -c /dev/sda1' or whatever is suitable in your case
<vinnl> `mOOse`, in the end both alternate and desktop CD will result in the same desktop
<dvheumen> `mOOse`, alternative i guess, gives you more control on what you do and don't want. You'd have to choose expert mode though
<dvheumen> or do a minimal install and install the desktop environment manually
<vinnl> Ah OK, I stand corrected :P
<dvheumen> vinnl, the tricky thing is forgetting to choose expert mode :P Done that once, and when it finished I got too much :D
<`mOOse`> vinnl....I should research the diffs a little closer then
<meco> How do I prefix that command to make me superuser?
<dvheumen> meco, you mean 'sudo fsck -c /dev/sda1' or do you mean something else?
<meco> No, that's what I meant
<meco> I got: fsck.vfat: invalid option -- c
<meco> Perhaps this? -a       automatically repair the file system
<meco> or -t       test for bad clusters
<dvheumen> try -a and -t both (at the same time)
<meco> dvheumen: It finished immediately with only one line of output (fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008))
<meco> How do I check if /dev/sda1 is the name of the partition?
<dvheumen> well, you can find out what partitions are mounted automatically on start, by looking in /etc/fstab (one of the "columns" in the table is the partition. You might find things like "/dev/sda1" or "UUID=..." or "/dev/mapper/<something>"
<dvheumen> ah, it's the first columns, so the start of a line (that does *not* start with #)
<meco> I only have sda5 and sda6. Is that normal?
<retour> only you know how many partitions you have set up during install
<retour> usually also Swap
<meco> Only one
<meco> It appears that sda6 is swap. I find the output a little difficult to interpret
<`mOOse`> has anyone used the atlernative install cd in here? I have 2-3 questions for you ;-)
<`mOOse`> (ok, 4-5)
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<`mOOse`> can I suppress making the swap in it?
<retour> hmm dont remember what is installed by default but in my systems I have / partition for system + Swap + /home so all data is in home untouched even if I have to reinstall system or make full upgrade
<TheSheep> `mOOse`: sure, just make partitions manually and don't make swap
<retour> yes you may skip Swap if you have at least 1 GB memory
<`mOOse`> ok this can happen during the install? It's going on a flashdrive
<retour> BUT I never worked long enough on such a system to be sure for it in your particular application. If you use graphic/ multimedia apps I would keep it
<`mOOse`> yea, my experience with swaps on this type of install is that it's a waste of space and actually slows things down considerably
<TheSheep> `mOOse`: it will ask you if you are sure you want to continue without swap, but you can proceed
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> have you used the alternative cd TheSheep?
<`mOOse`> I'm not getting a specific idea what the diff is between the two install cd's
<retour> I have 1GB RAM + 1.5GB SWAP that I never seen it in use even after opening 20 decent size photos in GIMP
<`mOOse`> no list or anything I can find online which tells me what is what
<TheSheep> `mOOse`: it's just a text-mode installer
<`mOOse`> oh
<TheSheep> `mOOse`: like the debian one
<`mOOse`> ic
<retour> I always use alternate install CD to skip all the graphical nonsense - except that gives same distro after install
<TheSheep> retour: leave a firefox with java plugin open overnight ;)
<TheSheep> retour: I once used up 4GB of swap that way
<retour> TheSheep: Hmm never tried that, I use Opera and usually have plugins and Javas disabled for speed
<`mOOse`> torturous
<retour> Interesting observation - is it normal?
<`mOOse`> another question - if I want to install a pgm like Kvirc or another kde-based pgm, will I need a ton of libraries also?
<`mOOse`> seems self evident, but
<dvheumen> yep
<`mOOse`> I feared that ;-)
<dvheumen> although, depends on the level of dependency of the app
<`mOOse`> yea, that would make sense...I'll soon know how much space this install will leave me. That's the impediment for me. 4 gig ain't much space
<dvheumen> then you should probably avoid kde/qt apps
<retour> stay away frm kde if you value your resources
<`mOOse`> yea...that's the thing about jumping distros though....you get to liking a few pgms and whammo
<`mOOse`> I've been using suse kde
<dvheumen> hehe
<`mOOse`> coming from ubuntu
<dvheumen> I've been using kde for a long time, but it's been annoying me lately
<retour> Install Ubuntu and if Gnome is still to heavy install XFCE BUT not xubuntu package it's buggy. And Use Pidgin
<dvheumen> I know what you mean :P
<`mOOse`> retour - I'm listening
<`mOOse`> before I go to the trouble of installing this I'm very interested in opinions on xubuntu
<retour> do you have CRT monitor?
<`mOOse`> I was shooting for space overhead....that's why I'm looking at this
<`mOOse`> no, laptop
<`mOOse`> 5 yr old dell 600m
<retour> than you MAY be fine. Anyway there is a bug in Xubuntu install CD or xubuntu-desktop package related to GDM
<`mOOse`> in the case that I run into this bug....is there a workaround?
<knome> retour, actually, installing the xfce package only brings more problems/bugs than installing the xubuntu-desktop package.
<retour> I.e. in my case with CRT monitor on Dell machine system was fixed on 1280 resolution and any try to change that resulted in system dropping out of auto login back to login screen. When I installed ubuntu everything was perfect, added XFCE perfect, added xubuntu-desktop package and same crash/loop problem again
<retour> Unfortunately NOT
<`mOOse`> hmm
<knome> retour, have you reported a bug on that? it only happens on minority of our users, so please don't generalise.
<vinnl> Hasn't happened to me, sounds very much like that would only occur on your specific hardware
<retour> So I uninstalled xubuntu-desktop and everything perfect again. The only problem is a white mouse that is a default logo showing during startup and shutdown leftover after xubuntu-desktop so I fel like I belong to a linux club of anonymous alcoholics
<knome> hey vincent :)
<`mOOse`> well I'm all for a beer :-)
<vinnl> Hi Pasi :)
<knome> retour, again, have you reported a bug on that?
<knome> `mOOse`, have fun.
<`mOOse`> thanks knome :-)
<`mOOse`> this is always an adventure hehe
<`mOOse`> I enjoy it
<knome> a beer? ;]
<`mOOse`> oh!!
<retour> tried to report it but process of loging into bug report system and everything else related is too much time for me - and since I've found a solution to it - NP for me anymore. But other are encouraged to do it if want to
<`mOOse`> no no....playing with distros
<`mOOse`> it's 11 am here..I'll wait till at least noon (LOL) (not)
<vinnl> Btw, is anybody in now that happens to know what's wrong when most of my clicks get registered twice (i.e. doubleclicks)?
<knome> retour, then i take you have no right to whine about it :P
<vinnl> retour, it would be appreciated by the developers *hint hint* ;-)
<knome> vinnl, isn't it the purpose of doubleclick that the click gets registered twice? ;>
<retour> Thats not all. Typical issue with xubuntu/xfce is also ALSA mixer problem not keeping custom settings. Every time you reboot everything will be reset to mute 0 0 0 etc (ICH6 chipset here) and this bug is known for 3 years already and nobody cares
<vinnl> vinnl, yeah but it's just a single click
<knome> retour, exactly. if you report it, we might be able to fix it.
<knome> retour, you're free to fix it yourself, if it's that easy
<retour> so I'm a bit sour regarding reporting bugs but at least sharing my info here from time to time
<knome> retour, you should rather report the bug once than popping out the problems here from time to time, so we can actually get our hands on it...
<vinnl> It also depends on who is responsible for a particular component, but in general, it's more helpful to other users to report bugs to the developers who might be able to solve them, than it is to tell other users that they might run into that particular bug
<retour> Yeah I know startup script if remember well. But it's strange nobody fixed the distro itself before releasing another one with same problem
<knome> retour, maybe we missed it because nobody filed a bug report ;]
<knome> retour, (or a patch/workaround to bug report)
<vinnl> It might be that that particular problem was particularly hard to solve, especially when there are also a lot of other bugs that might affect more users or are easier to solve
<retour> hahah no right to wine about it - some people are realy special
<retour> I'm not wining - just saving somebody's time who actually asked for it
<knome> retour, to be really creative, file the bug so we can fix it, and nobody has to save anybody's time as it's fixed ;)
<retour> I would gladly report a bug if the process would be more user friendly
<knome> retour, we can't affect that, sorry
<retour> so lets assume distro is perfect and pop a beer
<Sysi> do i remember right that it has been repotted as a bug?
<Sysi> *reported
<`mOOse`> ok, I think I'm gonna go throw this together - thanks for taking the time guys...I'm sure I'll be back LOL
<p0a> Hello I've installed xubuntu 9.10 when I boot to xubuntu the display in my monitor is wrong (there's two black bars in two sides, and in the other two the equivalent space in black bars is hidden)
<p0a> I know I can fix this from my my monitor settings but then when I boot to my other grub option my other installation has the same problem
<p0a> I was wondering if there's a 'local' fix, ie from ubuntu
<pog> after installing https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa the system doesn't work anymore. Startup the same root=/dev/sdb from another installation still works, so it seem's there is a kernel inconsistency now
<retour> uninstall xubuntu-package and than manually install xfce only!
<pog> isnt it sufficant to deinstall thunar (1.1.0) and then remove the ppp apt-sources?
<knome> yes
<mr_pouit> anyway, a thunar update shouldn't cause any kernel related issue
<pog> strange... I got a very strange error in starup, rather early, have to note the exact error.
<JulieJulie> So I installed xubuntu because I felt that Ubuntu was a bit heavy for this computer, I did a clean install but whne I just installed it over ubuntu it seemed more efficient?
<JulieJulie> is there something I can do or look into to make xubuntu run more smoothly
<pog> I'm wondring what computer specification you have JulieJulie
<JulieJulie> its an hp sff amd 3200x64, with 512mb and a 40gb
<retour> yes you can disable or uninstall all the features you do not use + compiz and other fountains
<retour> small form factor - be sure of good cooling
<JulieJulie> actually it is always running cool lol
<retour> if you got it second hand be sure it's clean with no dust bunnies inside, especially in CPU heatsink
<JulieJulie> the vents are by my feet and i am always cold now lol
<pog> I run xubuntu under qemu with 256MB and it runs rather good, in comparison to ubuntu
<vinnl> Xubuntu doesn't use Compiz by default
<retour> yes xubuntu is very efficient
<vinnl> You can try turning of e.g. Bluetooth services if your computer does not have Bluetooth
<vinnl> Same goes for printer
<pog> that explains the big difference
<JulieJulie> hmm really.
<JulieJulie> could you tell me how to do that?
<JulieJulie> I really dont want to install xp again
<vinnl> Ehm, yeah, but I have to do it by heart so you may need to browse around a little bit ;-)
<JulieJulie> lol okay
<vinnl> I think you should go into Applications->Settings->(Xfce 4) Settings Manager, and then click Sessions and Startup
<vinnl> JulieJulie, that is, assuming you're running Xubuntu 9.10
<retour> I can tell you what I dumped from my system if you want
<vinnl> Then, in there you go to the Application Autostart tab
<vinnl> If you're on a desktop machine, you can disable Xfce Power Manager, I think (not sure so I'd wait for confirmation from somebody else)
<pog> Now I seem to have a apt inconsistency after uninstalling thunar (1.1.0) und removing the new sources. How can I fix that.
<vinnl> Without Bluetooth you can disable Bluetooth Manager
<JulieJulie> retour,  yeah thanks! that would be great
<JulieJulie> vinnl,  yes I am heh
<pog> I tried apt-get clean
<vinnl> And if you're not going to insert new hardware you can also disable Check for new hardware drivers
<vinnl> You can also disable Update Notifier if you're prepared to regularly check for updates manually
<TheSheep> if you don't print, you can remove cups
<JulieJulie> vinnl,  I cant find whre you are saying the Application Autostart tab is?
<vinnl> JulieJulie, have you opened the settings manager?
<TheSheep> settings->session and startup
<JulieJulie> vinnl,  I just opened the setting manager
<vinnl> pog, in Applications->System->Synaptic Package Manager, click Custom Filters in the bottom left-hand corner, then "Broken" in the pane on the left-hand side. You then see the packages responsible for the problems
<vinnl> JulieJulie, then click Session and Startup
<JulieJulie> vinnl,  okay in
<retour> JulieJulie: OK but please remember it is for my ascetic config, may not be good for you. CUPS, Gigolo, SCIM, AVAHI, Compiz, Bluetooth, IBUS, Assistive Tech, Language Support, Mozilla Thunderbird, PalmOs, Power Management, Update Manager, USB-Startup, Vinagre, Pcmcia utils, all fonts except few basic ones for EN lang
<vinnl> JulieJulie, OK, then you can click the Application Autostart tab on top
<retour> JulieJulie: BUT be careful, when selecting what you remove after you click it will list all related components that will be removed too! So dont delete anything linked to the system like ubuntu/xubuntu desktop etc. In this case unmark the component you tried to remove
<charlie-tca> If you disable power-manager, you will get errors on startup
<retour> charlie-tca: really? hmm never happened, seen it but thanks for warning will check my logs
<vinnl> Ah, OK, don't do it then :)
<charlie-tca> Some machines will also give problems shutting down with power-manager turned off, but not all of them.
<JulieJulie> In Advance - it says Compatibility Launch GNOME services on startup
<JulieJulie> or Launch KDE service on start up?
<retour> no
<JulieJulie> no dont touch?
<vinnl> Don't touch - GNOME should be enabled, KDE disabled
<JulieJulie> okay hehe
<JulieJulie> so im going to restart now heh
<JulieJulie> ill be back
<julie-home> heyy
<JulieJulie> So I just restarted and I noticed sometihng
<JulieJulie> when you start up it askes for your login and what not.
<retour> set autologin
<JulieJulie> at the bottom will say key board language US and then session - i have two xfce sessions
<JulieJulie> like it displays twice.
<vinnl> Hmm yeah, now that you mention it
<JulieJulie> is that supposed to be like that? lol.
<vinnl> Not sure, never really bothered me that much :P
<retour> JulieJulie: it's a typical login screen whats strange about it?
<JulieJulie> That like - it will say lets say Gnome, something else, then two xfce sessions
<retour> you simply select the user that will be using puter - at the bottom if you prefer to log in into Gnome or Xfce type in password, press enter and tada
<JulieJulie> lol noo I know that part
<JulieJulie> Im just wondering if you guyswhen you restart and look to see your sessions do you have two xfce/
<JulieJulie> im wondering that because I wnted to know if perhaps I installed something wrong.
<mr_pouit> in ubuntu 9.10?
<mr_pouit> that's "on purpose"
<vinnl> mr_pouit, why is it? I noticed it too but supposed it was a little mistake
<retour> Xfce and Xfce-failsafe probably
<mr_pouit> that's because gdm selects a file called "default.desktop" as a default session
<JulieJulie> lol there is another one that is call fail safe too lol
<mr_pouit> and default.desktop is a link to xfce.desktop
<mr_pouit> so gdm shows default and xfce, so xfce twice
<vinnl> mr_pouit, ah, so if you're on Ubuntu you also see two GNOME sessions?
<mr_pouit> I'm not sure, I don't have gnome installed :p
<vinnl> Haha OK :P
<vinnl> Oh wait, I can check myself ;)
<mr_pouit> karmic was the first ubuntu release to include the new gdm (the one rewritten with no features :p), so it's full of hacks and workarounds like that
<mr_pouit> it's a bit cleaner in lucid
<pog> there is a still a lib-problem (probably not kernel)  /lib/tls/i886/cmov/libc.so.6 inalid ELF-Header...
<vinnl> Hmm OK that was annoying, my screen went black after returning from "switch user"
<pog> when running /scripts/init-botton
<vinnl> Anyway, I installed Ubuntu after Xubuntu and I have two Xfce sessions, one GNOME
<JulieJulie> lol no clue what anyone is talking about
<pog> anybody know AppArmor profiles?
<pog> probably it's the fastest to reinstall xubuntu 9.10, but anyway would be interesing to know how to repare the system...
<mr_pouit> vinnl: yes, because only one can be the default
<mr_pouit> look in /usr/share/xsessions to see the symlink
<JulieJulie> How do I make Transmission download more than one torrent at time
<TheSheep> JulieJulie: it does that automatically
<Cretin> hi, ive been using ubuntu server until recently, so bare with me. if i launch an app like gparted from the gui, i dont have admin permissions to make changes. same thing with opening a text editor and overwriting a config file. if i launch gparted with "sudo gparted" from terminal, i have sufficient permissions. help?
<TheSheep> Cretin: that's normal
<Cretin> so how can i make changes with apps i launch with the mouse?
<Cretin> and i got vnc working btw
<TheSheep> Cretin: for navigating files as root, you might want to start 'gksu thunar'
<TheSheep> Cretin: what was wrong?
<TheSheep> Cretin: you can make menu entries for starting those apps as root
<Cretin> i forget exactly what, which is sad, but the eurika moment happen when reading the startxfce4 and xinit man pages
<Cretin> i need a dual pane file manager, i found a good one but i forgot...
<TheSheep> Cretin: midnight commander?
<TheSheep> Cretin: gnome commander?
<TheSheep> Cretin: tux commander?
<Cretin> ill find it soon enough
<Cretin> mc is painful to use
<knome> TheSheep, NCommander?
<TheSheep> Cretin: there is a list at http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=84
<Cretin> thanks
<Cretin> TheSheep: it was tux commander. had to have dual pane AND tabbed browsing
<Cretin> oh no! when i run "sudo tuxcmd" i get a GTK warning cannot open display
<pog> still strange, after my kundar 1.1.0 Experiance. When I start for another #ubuntu 9.10 Kernel I can start the installation. otherwise I cant's start the installation anymore.
<_Techie_> Cretin, --display :0 ?
<pog> konqueror had the possiblity to split an have multiple windows, I'm not certain, whether the filemanager of kde still ist konqueror or the name has changed.
<TheSheep> Cretin: use gksu instead of sudo for gui apps
<TheSheep> pog: dolphin
<TheSheep> pog: and it's a beast
<pog> do you think, when the kernelpart doesn't work in the installation, that a reinsallatin of the kernal might help? (unsually I don't like to reinstall the whole system, when system doesn't start up anynmore, and the system is functional, when I start with kernel of another installation.
<pog> Ah, I could try to copy the / from the other installation and the kernel things.
<pog> TheSheep: ist good, Dolphin?
<vinnl> TheSheep, I thought that when Cretin starts Gparted from the menu, it would normally ask him for his password to run as root?
<pog> I was looking for a filemanger, where I can make sshfs;// (that's the reason, why I have destroyed my beautiful Installation, with tunar 1,1,
<Cretin> vinnl: me too
<TheSheep> pog: never used it, but I don't like the tradition of kde apps of having evertyhing in them, kitchen sink included
<pog> ok :-)
<vinnl> Cretin, yep, I just tried it and it asks for my password
<Cretin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366374/
<Cretin> thats the "gksu tuxcmd --display :1" error
<TheSheep> Cretin: looks like it's not written to run as root
<TheSheep> uh, I hate that dropshadow effect on ubuntu pastebin, it makes things unreadable
<vinnl> Cretin, could you paste /usr/share/applications/gparted.desktop ?
<pog> thanks for help and hints, bye
<Cretin> [Desktop Entry]
<Cretin> Name=GParted
<Cretin> GenericName=Partition Editor
<Cretin> Comment=Create, reorganize, and delete partitions
<Cretin> Exec=gksu /usr/sbin/gparted
<Cretin> Icon=gparted
<Cretin> Terminal=false
<Cretin> Type=Application
<Cretin> Categories=GNOME;System;Filesystem;Settings;
<Cretin> StartupNotify=true
<Cretin> X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gparted
<Cretin> crap
<Cretin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366382/
<vinnl> Haha xD
<vinnl> Hmm, that does look OK
<Cretin> its not limited to gparted. if i wanted to launch anything needing admin rights theres no prompt
<TheSheep> PolicyKit missing, maybe?
<vinnl> OK and gksu gparted worked?
<TheSheep> Cretin: wait, this is xfce started in vnc, without gdm
<Cretin> if you say so
<TheSheep> Cretin: there is some magic that gdm does to setup so auth things
<Cretin> darn
<Cretin> so i install gnome, then use xfce?
<Cretin> oh no. this is confusing. 1. "sudo tuxcmd" run from screen in terminal cannot open display. 2. "sudo tuxcmd" in terminal opens fine
<TheSheep> of course
<TheSheep> screen doesn't understand X
<Cretin> ok. i can live with that. but what about this gdm business
<TheSheep> installing gnome won't help
<TheSheep> that's for sure, gdm is 'gnome' only from its name
<Cretin> then what can i do?
<TheSheep> I really don't know, I wouldn't refer to it as "magic" if I knew what it actually does
<TheSheep> maybe someone else will know
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> is there an application for xubuntu / xfce, that allows me, to pin notes to the title bars of windows?
<squirrelpimp> if i have multiple terminal emulator windows open, i'd like to attach some notes to their titles (or even tabs in other editors) with a descriptive word/tag inside
<vinnl> Hmm, nothing that I know of that does specifically that, but there is the notes panel plugin that allows you to write general notes
<vinnl> Have you used an application that does what you want in the past? If so, what was it called?
<squirrelpimp> no, i've never used that before, but right now i figured, that it would speed up work with terminal windows a lot, if i could somehow "mark" them
<squirrelpimp> also i work with a project, that has lots of folders with README files in each of them
<squirrelpimp> if i open more than one in gedit, i can't tell by the tabs name, which file is which
<squirrelpimp> therefor attaching notes to gtk tabs would be cool to
<`mOOse`> yay - I made it!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<`mOOse`> ok, now that I´ve got xubuntu installed, one thing I notice right away is that my right ALT key is used to rotate focus instead of the traditional way that its supposed to work - any idea on how to get it back?
<`mOOse`> (I think I need to change my kb layout too)
<TheSheep> rotate focus?
<charlie-tca> Sounds like it might be the 'compose' key?
<`mOOse`> yea, in other words, when I press the alt key and another key I expect one thing, like ALT-TAB should give me the traditional menu of pgms, but with my right ALT key, it would rotate through menu items - I haven´t played with it too much yet, so
<`mOOse`> it doesn´t behave like the left ALT
<Sysi> apple?
<`mOOse`> I´m trying a couple of em
<`mOOse`> I made the mistake of choosing my kb type right at the beginning of the install instead of just accepting the defaults
<`mOOse`> so...
<`mOOse`> idiotic
<penny> can some one help me
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penny> i have no sound on xubuntu
<`mOOse`> anyways, other than that :-
<`mOOse`> )
<penny> does anyone know how to fix the sound on xubuntu
<`mOOse`> like, right now if I hold the alt key down and do the tab, it makes the focus of this window change from the user list to the status window to the channel window, etc
<Sysi> penny: what hardware do you have?
<penny> not sure
<penny> new to xubuntu
<Sysi> open terminal and type: lspci
<penny> ok a list of things came up
<Sysi> fin line with "sound"
<Sysi> *find
<penny> multimedia audio controller
<Sysi> and?
<Sysi> paste that line
<Sysi> or whole thing to pastebin
<penny> nVidia corporation mcp51 ac97 audio control
<penny> 00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<penny> do you know what i should do to fix the sound problem
<`mOOse`> penny - what problem are you having, exactly?
<`mOOse`> can't play mp3's?
<penny> no sound
<`mOOse`> or general no sound
<penny> no sound
<penny> tried to turn it up
<TheSheep> but what did you try to play?
<penny> you tube
<TheSheep> it may be something with flash
<penny> i will try a music cd an see if i have sound
<TheSheep> does xubuntu still come with the example files?
<TheSheep> like that interview
<penny> i dont know sheep
<charlie-tca> you have to install them
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install example-content
<penny> no sound at all not even on cd
<penny> could drivers be missing
<charlie-tca> Double click the speaker in the panel and turn on the volume controls, including cd
<penny> every thing is turned on an up
<penny> the speaker is grey with blue lines
<penny> still no sound
<`mOOse`> did you configure your Volume Control?
<`mOOse`> click on the speaker and follow the directions?
<`mOOse`> does xbuntu have grub installed?
<`mOOse`> I need to mod my fstab
<charlie-tca> If you did not tell it to not install grub, it is installed
<`mOOse`> is there a gui front end for it?
<charlie-tca> grub?
<charlie-tca> no
<`mOOse`> any way other than cli to mod fstab? add hd's etc?
<charlie-tca> fstab is not grub
<`mOOse`> what am I thinking then...gparted?
<`mOOse`> g something ;-)
<charlie-tca> you could use Alt+F2, gksu thunar to bring up thunar as root and use it to navigate to fstab in /etc/fstab
<`mOOse`> k
<slow-motion> hi
<mhall119> I have XDG_CONFIG_HOME pointing to /home/qimo/.qimo_config, but xfsettingsd is still using /home/.config/xfce4/xfconf
<mhall119> xsettingsd is being launched by xfce4-session as near as I can tell, and the environment when that gets lost has XDG_CONFIG_HOME as /home/qimo/.qimo_config
#xubuntu 2011-01-24
<clavin12> hello?
<bsdestroyer> hello. there is by default no Xorg config file?
<psycho_oreos> yup
<bsdestroyer> my X sets up by default 16bpp for my screen
<bsdestroyer> I'd like to try to change that to 24
<psycho_oreos> you could get xorg to dump the config file for you to hack away
<bsdestroyer> how do you do that?
<psycho_oreos> Xorg -configure
<bsdestroyer> ok. other question: could what I just mentionned (being in 16bpp) be responsible for problems I experience with wine? namely, crashing on any app start. (even wine configuration tool causes X to reboot)
<psycho_oreos> its a little hard to say when you're dealing with wine, have you asked in their support channels yet?
<bazhang> !appdb | bsdestroyer
<ubottu> bsdestroyer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> bsdestroyer, /join #winehq
<bsdestroyer> ok so.. it appears i have a prob with /dev/fb0 too, anyway, cannot get into any VT to run the Xorg -configure command
<bsdestroyer> ideas?
<bsdestroyer> hello?
<bazhang> bsdestroyer, better to explain exactly what you are trying to do
<bsdestroyer> i want to set up 24bpp instead of 16bpp for my screen
<bsdestroyer> someone suggested to generaate Xorg's config file with Xorg -configure so I could hack it manually
<bsdestroyer> but, I cannot run that command, or any command outside of X
<bsdestroyer> X is all that works on this laptop it seems, virtual terminal F1-F6 are not functionnal, I suspect because of broken/missing framebuffer stuff
<bsdestroyer> so i'm stuck
<bsdestroyer> that would be 2 problems so. fix Xorg, and fix virtual terminals
<bsdestroyer> running Xorg -configure while X is running, doesn't work also
<bsdestroyer> bazhang: there that is my prob :P
<bsdestroyer> did my messages make it through?
<bazhang> bsdestroyer, change the framebuffer?
<bsdestroyer> i'm not familiar with this stuff.. there are different framebuffers? how do you mean?
<bazhang> bsdestroyer, not sure how that is connected to your screen resolution; you cannot get to a tty? is this in virtualbox or the like?
<bsdestroyer> i got default xubuntu 10.10 install on this old laptop with poor gpu (savage driver iirc)
<bsdestroyer> no, its on the actual hardware
<bsdestroyer> not VM
<bsdestroyer> pressing ctrl-alt-F1 doesnt bring me to a terminal as it hsould, but to garbled screen
<bsdestroyer> going back to F7 would also cause Xorg crash/reboot
<bsdestroyer> erm.. whats the new location for /etc/inittab!??
<bazhang> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bsdestroyer> bazhang: you have more info about changing the framebuffer? i dont even know what it means
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<fmax30> how do i change the processor speed in xubuntu(using a pentium m) ?
<Harry> Hello!!!
<brot> fmax30: if your processor supports it it should work out of box
<histo> does 11.04 have xfce 4.8
<bazhang> histo, #ubuntu+1 for natty please
<histo> Trying to figure something out with 4.8. If you browse to a samba share and gvfs mounts it. Thunar doesn't show it as a mount. It's not put on the desktop etc...
<histo> bazhang: the guys in #ubuntu+1 don't use xfce
<bazhang> histo, sure they do.  its all natty related question, lxde kde4 xfce4 etc
<Guest17533> I got a problem with the network manager. Basicly i got no nm-appalet (xbuntu 10.4)
<bsdestroyer> it seems I messed my X even more, which is weird because I did not edit any file
<bsdestroyer> all I did was go to tty, stop gdm, and run startx with different bitdepth
<bsdestroyer> now, after reboot, I can't login as usual in gdm, it causes X to reboot instantly
<bsdestroyer> this happens since i tried the different bitdepth
<bsdestroyer> also now, the startx thing is said above fails too for that user
<bsdestroyer> but works for other user (root)
<bsdestroyer> log talks about ddxGiveUp in the end
<bsdestroyer> ermf
<bsdestroyer> i'm pissed
<epdv> Hello! I want to install Xubuntu 10.10 alternate, but couldn't find any installation instructions. :-(
<bsdestroyer> first time i hear about it.
<bsdestroyer> what is it?
<epdv> Especially, should support LVM and other special features.
<Sysi> text-based installer
<Sysi> it's pretty simple
<Sysi> basic debian installer afaik
<epdv> Are there any instructions available?
<bsdestroyer> I always hated X
<epdv> It's funny to have a link for bug reporting but none for installing ... probably I first should report about missing docs?
<Sysi> basic installation is about just pressing enter
<Sysi> i guess there's different docs for LVM and such
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<epdv> Hm, I wanted what to do before installing, not to ask when I've probably already made some bad things.
<Sysi> see url above
<epdv> Thank You, that's at least a starting point (which I couldn't find using google - too many unrelated docs).
<epdv> BTW, You're too quick for me - I'm still thinking how to tell You sth. while You're already answering, sorry.
<epdv> Thank You very much, going to read :-)
<Sysi> nice exception i could say
<bigbrovar> hi guys I am considering xfce as a desktop enviroment. just need to ask some questions about it.  does xubuntu ship pulse audio by default? and is it possible to use the msg indicator on xubuntu?
<Sysi> pulseaudio is shipped but pavucontrol isn't, dunno about "social media", somebody other maybe does
<bigbrovar> sysi the msg indicator is not a social media app. its an applet on ubuntu which agregated incoming msges  from IM and email clients agregating them into one notifier
<bigbrovar> its also available on kubuntu
<Sysi> gnome panel plugins work with xfapplet, it it works on systray it will also
<bigbrovar> sysi thanks. But are there any over head of running gnome applets in xfce? do I loose integeration?
<Sysi> i'd guess not very much
<bigbrovar> Has anyone tried running xfce 4.8 on Xubuntu using the packages made available for  10.10
<bigbrovar> how smooth was the upgrade?
<charlie-tca> where did you find 10.10 packages for xfce 4.8?
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, to upgrade 10.10 to Xfce4.8, you have to compile the packages yourself
<bigbrovar> charlie-tca: funny there are packages for 10.04 weird
<Sysi> LTS
<charlie-tca> bigbrovar: where did you find them?
<bigbrovar> charlie-tca: https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/xfce
<charlie-tca> It's unofficial ppa.
<charlie-tca> apparently, alexx2000 really wanted to use xfce4.8 in 10.04
<bigbrovar> charlie-tca: yeah it is
<bigbrovar> doubt there would be official packages anytime soon
<bigbrovar> guess so
#xubuntu 2011-01-25
<nicofs> I need a program to watch my DVB-T stick's analogue input... i tried me-tv, but it completely lacks this option...
<nicofs> (it's composite video, if i'm not mistaken...)
<TheSheep> maybe try vlc
<TheSheep> I remember it had rather rich input options
<nicofs> i wouldn't know how... vlc just starts to scan for channels
 * TheSheep doesn't know either
<Sysi> i think kaffeine is commonly used, but your stick need to be suported
<nicofs> hmm... it installed some naughty restricted drivers, when i plugged it in...
<nicofs> hmm... not an option... maybe the drivers don't include the analogue input...
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: converted my ubuntu to xubuntu but i can't access my other drives from file manager need help
<xubuntu641> i gues i just type something here like HI n return
<charlie-tca> Yeah
<charlie-tca> and then we say
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu641
<ubottu> xubuntu641: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lostson> is there a grpahical way to turn off clicks on my touchpad in xfce i cant seem to find one ?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu641: You must be installing?
<xubuntu641> thx
<xubuntu641> yessss
<charlie-tca> Great!
<xubuntu641> third time
<charlie-tca> Oh-oh
<xubuntu641> first ubuntu
<xubuntu641> it was slow
<xubuntu641> then xubuntu
<xubuntu641> ive crashd it
<xubuntu641> while changeing those
<xubuntu641> window borders
<charlie-tca> It happens. We call it experience
<xubuntu641> im brand new to it
<xubuntu641> soo
<xubuntu641> but it was little slow on my
<xubuntu641> old computer
<charlie-tca> how much memory in the computer?
<xubuntu641> 512+256
<charlie-tca> That should be plenty for xubuntu
<xubuntu641> intel 1.8 GHz
<xubuntu641> it has some radeon 128
<xubuntu641> is it maybe prbl whith some drivers
<xubuntu641> or similar
<xubuntu641> thingi
<charlie-tca> shouldn't be. radeon drivers are built-in
<charlie-tca> lostson: what version of xubuntu?
<lostson> 10.10
<xubuntu641> yeah
<lostson> i know in gnome it was easy to find but i have had no luck with xfce so far
<xubuntu641> its beta question mark
<charlie-tca> lostson: it would be the same package in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> but it is not installed by default
<xubuntu641> im installing xfce becouse i guess it is an old computer now
<lostson> hmm well i have gnome installed as well
<xubuntu641> my freind told me about gnome
<xubuntu641> he said it works better
<charlie-tca> That makes it easy, then. Just start the gnome desktop, look at the name of the application you used, then log back into xubuntu and run it in terminal
<xubuntu641> then xfce
<lostson> its in the mouse settings in gnome
<xubuntu641> wait
<charlie-tca> waiting
<xubuntu641> whan i installed last time no gnome in selectio
<xubuntu641> n
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> it is called Ubuntu desktop session, now
<xubuntu641> righ
<charlie-tca> gnome is what the desktop environment is that is used. Xubuntu uses Xfce desktop environment
<xubuntu641> ok
<xubuntu641> so ive gata get back to ubuntu
<charlie-tca> lostson: if you have both desktops installed, you should be able to look in /usr/share/applications and find it
<charlie-tca> why?
<xubuntu641> ive formated ubuntu for space
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is very nice
<xubuntu641> yeah ive use it for a day
<xubuntu641> i love it
<xubuntu641> but
<xubuntu641> it wos pritti slow
<charlie-tca> and ubuntu was fast?
<xubuntu641> same problem
<xubuntu641> thats why i instald it
<xubuntu641> xubuntu
<xubuntu641> and this is my fastest dektop
<xubuntu641> ive got PII
<xubuntu641> i use it for print serv
<xubuntu641> i saw minimum req so ive tried
<charlie-tca> It will be slow with the minimums. My PII, 400MHz, with 256MB ram is what I test on
<xubuntu641> what things can i doo to make it faster
<xubuntu641> i doo not need it to bee prity
<charlie-tca> Have you added applications already?
<xubuntu641> 7 mins to completion
<charlie-tca> After the install, run the updates. that is the first thing to do after you restart
<xubuntu641> ok
<xubuntu641> ive checked download updates
<xubuntu641> if I crash it again is there easyer way to repair it
<charlie-tca> Okay, that's a good thing. You still have to run update manager when the orange icon shows up
<xubuntu641> i will
<charlie-tca> There usually is, but we have to know what you did before the crash
<charlie-tca> stay away from the wildfire themes
<xubuntu641> i think that was it
<charlie-tca> That can be recovered by deleting the .config directory
<xubuntu641> i was chosein them then got logged off
<xubuntu641> what does point before name means
<xubuntu641> does point hide the directory
<charlie-tca> yes, it is a hidden directory or file
<xubuntu641> it is in home
<xubuntu641> config
<xubuntu641> ?
<charlie-tca> the dot is important. You can have a config and a .config directory
<xubuntu641> delete .config right?
<lighta> hi here, hey my wifi often crash, how can I reboot that ? using network-manager 0.8
<charlie-tca> if you install the wild??? theme and it won't let you login again
<charlie-tca> lighta: click the network-manager icon in panel, click connected, then click it again ang click connect ?
<lostson> there found a easy way
<lighta> charlie-tca, yeah well I'm looking for a command line, here my scenario : turned of wifi card, (laptop button) turnig on few moment later, activation button on nw-m still grey, waiting 5min turned off network, turning back on, still can enable back wifi
<lighta> can't*
<charlie-tca> hm, not sure. I use     ifconfig eth0 up     for my wired card
<frenzz> Hello, i'm install xubuntu under vmware, so i have "user" account with same pass., i can use "sudo", it works, but when i try "su root" it didn't because i don't remember that setup pass dor sudo during install. process. what i should do for use "su root" ?
<charlie-tca> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lighta> i'll try that charlie-tca thx,
<charlie-tca> good luck
<frenzz> how setup "root" password with "sudo" command ?
<charlie-tca> We don't recommend it
<frenzz> why
<charlie-tca> security
<frenzz> how get root commandline ?
<charlie-tca> You can do everything with sudo instead of giving root a passwork
<charlie-tca> just use sudo -i
<frenzz> thx
<frenzz> so root don't have password by default ?
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information
<ubuntu> i gues i just type here like HI n return
<ubuntu> again
<ubuntu> ive got alittle problem whith .config i gota delete
<ubuntu> ive installed xubuntu but did not format home
<ubuntu> im on live CD now
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> so now you go to filesystem
<ubuntu> oks
<charlie-tca> and the hard drive should be listed
<ubuntu> it is
<charlie-tca> You look in the hard drive for /home
<charlie-tca> You should be able to turn on hidden files in the view menu
<ubuntu> kk
<charlie-tca> find the one called .config and delete
<ubuntu> looks like my drive home is on seperate partiton
<ubuntu> and im on  live
<ubuntu> cd
<charlie-tca> It should still be in filesystem
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> sec
<charlie-tca> You just have to look at each partition listed to find it
<ubuntu_> in home ive got just ubuntu
<charlie-tca> look in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> /home/ubuntu/.config
<ubuntu_> delete it
<ubuntu_> so i take cd out nrestart?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> well, actually
<ubuntu_> ?
<charlie-tca> click the quit button, and click on restart
<charlie-tca> it should prompt you to remove the cd
<ubuntu_> i see
<ubuntu_> thx man iou
<charlie-tca> no problem
<ubuntu_> im off
<charlie-tca> anytime you come in here, just start typing. If anyone knows the answer, they will respond
<Felipe__> I had lucid and updated to maverick. But video specifications didn't correctly "caught": horizontal frequency is too large.
<Felipe__> (Help) Horizontal frequency chose is too large to my monitor (after updated to maverick).
<Felipe__> (Help) Horizontal frequency is too large to my monitor. (Maverick)
<xubuntu614> l
#xubuntu 2011-01-26
<shegman> how can i adjust mouse sensivity and disable acceleration?
<FloatingGoat> is there an xubuntu off topic?
<q_a_z_steve> hey so really fast, I had XP installed, dual booted Xubuntu 10.4 and then reformatted the other partition, now all I get is grub help> with an invalid filesystem. I figured when grub was on the other partition that I wouldn't have this issue at all, especially since the default was XP :(
<q_a_z_steve> How do I successfully go back to single booting, anyone have any ideas?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Do you have a Windows XP CDROM?
<FloatingGoat> hey is there a way to change the xubuntu window borders?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, If you do, you can select the recovery prompt and execute the following:
<cody-somerville> bootcfg /rebuild
<cody-somerville> fixboot
<cody-somerville> fixmbr
<cody-somerville> FloatingGoat, Applications > Settings > Xfce4 Settings Manager
<FloatingGoat> when i clicked ambiance the blue window border stayed the same
<q_a_z_steve> all three, wow that's more than I just got in ##windows
<q_a_z_steve> I'm looking.
<cody-somerville> FloatingGoat, Can you share screenshots of before and after so I can see what exactly you're talking about? Changing the windows manager theme for me changes the border color.
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> well im not on xubuntu right now i wish though
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, If not, you can boot into the Xubuntu live cd and I can tell you how to repair grub so you can boot back into Windows and reinstall the Windows MBR from there.
<q_a_z_steve> one way or the other looks like I've got issues burning either CD :@
<mucus> hello
<mucus> i am new to linux, ubuntu, and xfce
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville what "Load Identifier" do I enter, is this something that really matters?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, No. Its a custom description for an operating system.
<q_a_z_steve> So if I just enter "XP" it's not going to hurt anything?
<cody-somerville> Nope
<q_a_z_steve> more questions, OS Load Options, this one I would love to mess with. I can throw things like /no-splash here if I really wanted right?
<cody-somerville> Just put in /fastdetect
<q_a_z_steve> sounds gret
<q_a_z_steve> s/gret/great
<q_a_z_steve> okay, all three of those are done, reboot now?
<cody-somerville> Yup.
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, For what its worth, I'm sorry to hear Xubuntu didn't work out for you. If you ever decide to give it another try, please feel free to visit again if you need any help.
<q_a_z_steve> was telling someone else, this system actually has a reset and sleep button, it's that old. The other thing it has on the keyboard is an ad which is in the form of a double-stuck ANY key!
<q_a_z_steve> Xubuntu is fantastic for me, this user on the other hand wouldn't know what to do, and the GSM card didn't connect, so Windows is just easier.
<cody-somerville> ah, ok.
<q_a_z_steve> Thanks muchly! It's working on something... I saw the splash so I bet I'm good.
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville ok, so now I have the boot load list that I used to deal with back in 02, where I have XP (my custom) and Microsoft Windows XP on a separate line. Sad tale because I'm not actually sure it is going to boot.
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, How many total installations did it say it found when you ran bootcfg /rebuild ?
<q_a_z_steve> 1
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, try either or. Once you're booted you can go Start > Control Panel > Performance and Maintenance > System
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, On the Advanced tab click Startup and Recovery and then click Settings.
<q_a_z_steve> tin can light blips ever so slightly nah, I don't think this time is working anyway
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Under System Start, click Edit. Make sure your changes and click ok
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Click Start, Run, and then type msconfig to start the System Configuration Utility. Click the Boot.ini tab.
<q_a_z_steve> tried the other, splash doesn't even stay on long enough to make me think it's intentional. lights going a lot more than last time, but not necessarily the most of all. Bloody thing I've got to go. Where can I get an exorcism performed in a hurry?
<q_a_z_steve> More recovery needed?
<q_a_z_steve> Maybe I'm just in a hurry, the OS could really be taking this long... <450 MHz 320 MB RAM
<q_a_z_steve> I don't want to go to safe mode, right, because I still won't know if it'll boot, right?
<q_a_z_steve> *in normal mode that is.
<mucus> kay, so i'm trying to find the launcher... where might that be?
<mucus> i'm pretty much still using the basic xubuntu layout
<mucus> a launcher that looks for installed programs...that's what i'm trying to find
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville it jumps right into safe-mode...
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Probably because the last boot was unsuccessful.
<q_a_z_steve> I mean when I choose the option.
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville what else should I do to this thing while I've got it? Should I change any more boot flags?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, Have you tried doing a full boot into safe mode and then a full, normal shut down?
<q_a_z_steve> will try now.
<q_a_z_steve> cold boot?
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, I don't think your problem is with the MBR anymore since you're back to using the windows bootloader. The folks in #windows will probably be more help now then me.
<q_a_z_steve> kk, thanks sorry for all the off-topic
<cody-somerville> No problem. Good luck.
<mucus> is there a way to get workspaces to transition to one another?
<mucus> like transition effects on an android . . .
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: how to edit menus in xfce
<thauriswulfa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheSheep> thauriswulfa: they are built from the files in /usr/share/applications, you can copy them to ~/.local/share/applications and customize
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: one more question is there any software similar to system monitor in ubuntu for xubuntu which also monitor network
<TheSheep> thauriswulfa: there is bmon and a couple of similar tools, but they are for console
<thauriswulfa> TheSheep: thanx alot thesheep
<whatevernick> heyy. is there a wine help channel that is not invite-only?
<Sysi> #winehq is?
<Sysi> is invite only?
<Sysi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> winehq isn't invite only
<Sysi> if i have two-finger emulation made with xinput, does tapping with two fingers work as secondary click in xubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve1> !hi | q_a_z_steve1
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve1, please see my private message
<owen> I just installed tweet deck (AIR app) how can I get it to start on login?
<TheSheep> owen: how do you normally make it start?
<owen> In the main system menu
<lighta> having an issue with eclipse, it's like freezing and don't open, any idea what can I do ?
<TheSheep> owen: ok, there is a file in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> lighta: I think there is an #eclipse channel
<TheSheep> lighta: they may know in there better
<lighta> ouki thx TheSheep
<owen> TheSheep: Cool thanks, I see it now
<TheSheep> owen: open it in a text editor and see what the command is
<TheSheep> owen: then use that command in 'autostarted applications' in 'sessions and startup'
<owen> TheSheep: thanks I found it and the command that worked fine
<lighta> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lighta> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<lighta> dam anyone have a good ppa for eclipse ?
<lighta> only thing I found are outdated
<charlie-tca> Isn't eclipse one of the apps that comes ready for use? (as a .deb )
<lighta> yeah but official depot have 2 version late :(
#xubuntu 2011-01-27
<ArMo3> The reboot and shut down options are greyed out.
<ArMo3> wrong channel
<ArMo3> sorry
<mucus> hey, i'm new to linux and was wondering how i use the terminal to make a program from a source
<bazhang> mucus, compile?
<mucus> actually yes
<bazhang> mucus, install build-essential
<mucus> i'm in the terminal now, but having problems changing to the proper directory....
<mucus> build-essential h?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mucus> i get a couple of errors
<bazhang> such as?
<mucus> oh ...maybe that's due to synaptic being open
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> you can install from there as well
<bazhang> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> mucus, you may want to have a read of the above as well
<mucus> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mucus> cool thanks, i wanna get started on compiling my own source, but i need to get back into the swing of things with c. . .
<mucus> when i install something in that manner, where does it go?
<mucus> ie where does it install to
<christo_m> how can i stop xubuntu from saving state
<christo_m> i dont want the samecrap opening everytime i shut down
<skyhawk> Can someone help me with a desktop enviornment question?
<Sysi> try
<skyhawk> I would like to boot without xfce or any desktop enviornment
<Sysi> with them being installed or do minimal installation or remove some?
<Sysi> http://serverfault.com/questions/147430/how-to-change-default-runlevel-of-ubuntu-lucid
<CloseYetFar> Hey is there anyway to get a text boot up that will show you the loading of all the scripts like on Gentoo?
<Sysi> you can replace "quiet splash" with "verbose" in /etc/default/grub but then it prints useless stuff too
<CloseYetFar> is it just kernal stuff? I basicly want to see init run its rc scripts
<Sysi> afaik there isn't really good way with grub2, you can see boot messages after booting with 'dmesg'
<CloseYetFar> yea
<Sysi> grub2/upstart
<lighta> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<CloseYetFar> upstart is the new program that manages rc scritps?
<bazhang> many , yes
<bazhang> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<CloseYetFar> ok thanks
<nkadmin> i am using tightvnc server. the screen on the windows client is gray blank. whet must i do to see the real scree?
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu being the vnc server and windows being the vnc client? how do you mean real screen?
<nkadmin> yes, so
<nkadmin> on the client machine inthe vnc client window is dark grey.
<psycho_oreos> !vnc| nkadmin
<ubottu> nkadmin: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nkadmin> i will see the link! :)
<WhitePelican> anyone know of a ppa for xfce4.8 for Maverick yet?
<mark76> I wish :(
<Sysi> i'd compiled it for myself but it would have ment i'd had to remove almost all gui application
<WhitePelican> guess I will have to wait 3 months then :)
<rtdos> i have a 6.04 desktop that does not have access to the internet (so i'm not as concerned about security updates) - is there a way to install software from the repositorie archives using only a CD?
<quantumbit> yea if you have it
<quantumbit> altough, you should upgrade to 10.10 to get newer software versions
<rtdos> quantumbit: i mainly use this 6.04 machine for games, it's not even connected to the internet. given how old the hardware is, i doubt 10.10 would be much of an improvement.
<quantumbit> i run 10.10 on an old machine I upgraded to 512mb ram lately
<quantumbit> i ran it with 256mb although, it wasn't very usable
<quantumbit> i run it on 2 such machines actually
<rtdos> the machine i have 6.04 machine only has 128 Meg and a 700MHz Celeron.
<quantumbit> wow
<rtdos> yea. :)
<quantumbit> ok I understand :D~~
<quantumbit> yea, for some reason newer software/distribs seem to use quite a lot of ram
<quantumbit> I think, mostly because they assume availability
<rtdos> it's an hp and althoguh i like hp, i bought it as a wal-mart special
<Sysi> moder HW for modern OS
<rtdos> and wal-mart specials, um, suck. :)
<Sysi> rtdos: that old software may be hard to get, bu you van install .deb:s manually quite easily
<quantumbit> it makes no sense though, that a web browser with just one google.com page loaded, consumes almost 100mB ram
<Sysi> man what typing
<quantumbit> but it's the case
<Sysi> but if you want*
<Sysi> quantumbit:have you recently tried win98?
<quantumbit> no
<Sysi> you'd notice where all the ram goes
<quantumbit> the fact that modern machines have lots of ram is not a reason to waste it where it's not required though.. economy is always a good principle
<Sysi> i admit software in general is still bad, but we do have much more options and better user experience
<Sysi> i assume you also aren't programmer?
<quantumbit> some applications do require a lot of ram, some don't
<rtdos> what kills me is that back then hp didn't even put an option in for more than 128Meg (it initially came with 64Meg)- only had 2 slots for ram, the other 2 slots were not solderd in for the wal-mart special.
<quantumbit> i am:D
<Sysi> i'm not
<quantumbit> web browsing consumes huge amount of ram I think
<Sysi> but i know how much effort it takes
<quantumbit> esp. with all the modern dynamic components, scripts, and stuff
<quantumbit> it's not much effort when you enjoy it:)
<Sysi> i hardly ever use 1GB of ram even with new kubuntu
<quantumbit> hm.. I take it you don't run many apps at once
<Sysi> i don't consider that being much in kinda heavy use
<quantumbit> with 512mb and kubuntu, im always on swap with just firefox+pidgin+wine+ a few xterms
<rtdos> well, if we're talking ram: look at how programmers creatively took advantage of the small amount of ram in an atari 2600. but i digress. is there away to install stuff from the xubuntu archives on my machine using only a cd rom?
<quantumbit> err xubuntu
<Sysi> get adblock
<quantumbit> i wouldnt even attempt kde D
<quantumbit> I have it
<Sysi> i've used kde with 512, not very bad
<quantumbit> man, I dev'ed for microcontrollers with like 64 BYTES of ram total
<quantumbit> and I can tell you you can design complex systems with it
<Sysi> but think, 512 isn't too much for WinXP and it's 10 years old
<rtdos> with dependencies and recommended packages ?
<Sysi> rtdos: you need to download all of them and put to that cd
<Sysi> then install with dpkg -i
<quantumbit> nah.. you have to admit.. when sales persons tell you.. 3GHz 2GB will be good for basic stuff like word processing etc.. but you need more for multimedia games etc..
<quantumbit> come on.. in the 60's people were doing text processing just fine
<Sysi> rtdos: you need to have packages for right ubuntu version ofc
<Sysi> quantumbit: technology goes on, let's use it
<Sysi> *goes forward
<quantumbit> yea
<Sysi> i still think most of software is pretty bad
<quantumbit> I like low footprint software
<charlie-tca> hm, I remember using my old boss talking about using text processors in the '60's. He waited seconds to minutes to see what he typed
<Sysi> doing good is expensive
<quantumbit> cuz it's slick, usually designed to be simple & efficient
<quantumbit> with probably much more elegant & flexible code base too
<Sysi> i use apps that i like
<Sysi> i have intel dual core, i don't consider this modern after buying left4dead
<Sysi> lga775 socket cpu:s are expensive :/
 * quantumbit takes a look at 'top' output
<Sysi> with FF, transmission, thunar and terminal, gnome-system-monitor says 226MiB
<quantumbit> I realise I'm a linux fanatic
<quantumbit> I have hardly used any other OS in years
<quantumbit> or maybe like 5min top once :D
<Sysi> i started again when win7 came, but it'n not really that much better than XP
<Sysi> XP was my reson to get linux, i just hated it
<quantumbit> yea.. last regular use of a MS OS for me was win98
<quantumbit> but that's when I started with linux too
<quantumbit> at the time I had a dual boot with many different distroes shiftin' in and out at a high rate :D
<Sysi> i installed hardy about when 8.10 was released, "newbie"
<Sysi> this year i've only reinstalled this machine few times :P
<quantumbit> ya I settled for simplicity myself
<rtdos> dpkg -i ? does it automatically detect the cd rom drive ?
<Sysi> you propably need to mount it and point to packages
<quantumbit> you have synaptic in 6.04?
<Sysi> btw it's actually 6.06
<charlie-tca> and, yes, it did have synaptic package manager
<quantumbit> strange:D
<rtdos> not sure if i have synaptic in 6.06 or not, i doubt it.
<quantumbit> I remember back then ubuntu was shipping free CDs
<rtdos> if it did then yes i do. :)
<charlie-tca> rtdos: you do know 6.06 server edition is end of support in June 2011, right? Desktop has not had support since 2009
<quantumbit> you could try microkernels on that machine.. or distroes specifically targeted at low spec hardware maybe
<quantumbit> havent researched that in a while
<rtdos> yes, charlie-tca: this machine doesn't even have internet, the hardware specs are low (128Meg 700Mhz Celeron) mainly use it for games and word processing.
<rtdos> microkernals, quantumbit? i didn't think linux was capable?
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i have settup ssh but is there possibility to actually see desktop
<wizardslovak> both machines are xubuntu
<rtdos> where would i d/l the archived packages / repositories for 6.06 ?
<charlie-tca> rtdos: MIght look at Lubuntu for an up-to-date distro. It is based on Ubuntu, using lxde, which is very low resources
<rtdos> but it requires 256Meg, doesn't it?
<charlie-tca> rtdos: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> but there are none for Xubuntu 6.06, only for Ubuntu 6.06
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<charlie-tca> It should need 64MB ram
<rtdos> thanks, charlie-tca i'll check it out.
<sphereoid> is there a way to securely wipe a hard drive with xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Same as with any linux distro, yes
<charlie-tca> !shred
<charlie-tca> !wipe
<sleek> is there a way after the xubuntu install to set a passphrase for my encrypted home directory?
<charlie-tca> sphereoid: use either wipe or shred
<error21> I can`t install gcc
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 17 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend.
<quantumbit> what are these meeting?
<charlie-tca> they are meetings to discuss what xubuntu is doing, keep users informed of xubuntu's decisions, and today to verify the project leader
<Sysi> i could join.. haven't attended even in loco meetings for ages
<charlie-tca> heh, yes you could
<charlie-tca> I am going to attend today
<charlie-tca> quantumbit: the agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<MichealH> charlie-tca: Its time?
<charlie-tca> yup
<MichealH> charlie-tca: Shall I open the meeting?
<charlie-tca> no, I will chair
<MichealH> Okies
<bcgrown> what do i need to (re)install to connect to network file shares?  My "Service type" list in the "Connect to Server" dialog is empty
<WebDawg> heh
<WebDawg> bcgrown You prolly need samba or cifs clients.
<bcgrown> WebDawg: I wonder what I did, because I had them working at one point :/
<WebDawg> You try testing them at commandline?
<bcgrown> WebDawg: no...  actually what I want right no is SFTP,  but don't I just need ssh for that?  i definitely have ssh..
<WebDawg> I thought their was a sftp binary but I could be wrong.
<bcgrown> yep, but i already have that.  it's just Gigolo that seems to be confused
<WebDawg> You got me atm man.
<vinnl> You can also install a dedicated FTP client like gftp bcgrown
<bcgrown> vinnl: i want to have my shares permanently mounted as part of my filesystem though
<bcgrown> I'm pretty sure gigolo+thunar can do that,  same as gnome/nautilus does.   mine seems to have forgotten how, though.
<bcgrown> well... semi-permanently, that is
<vinnl> bcgrown, ah, yeah, Gigolo should be able to do that
<vinnl> Not sure what the problem is
<bcgrown> tried uninstalling, deleteing ~/.config/gigolo, and reinstalling,  but no dice
<bcgrown> apparently i was missing gvfs-backends
<yondering> hola.  anyone know if xubuntu 10.10 has pulseaudio enabled by default?
<charlie-tca> yes
<yondering> thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<q_a_z_steve> cody-somerville, are you also in ##windows or ##windows-server by chance?
<q_a_z_steve> stupid XP giving me fits again.
<cody-somerville> q_a_z_steve, No sorry. I don't even have any computers that run Windows.
<q_a_z_steve> good place to be, unfortunately I support them still
<Alexander> Query: Is there a way to change the background image for the login screen? I am tired of looking at blue skies and clouds.
<Alexander> hello?
<bazhang> Alexander, gdm themes?
<Alexander> Is it gdm? I thought everything was xfce4. (I am not very good at this)
<Alexander> I just installed the iso of 10.10 onto my netbook, so it's whatever the default settings are.
<bazhang> Alexander, the netbook edition? of xubuntu?
<Alexander> No. Just the default edition (desktop edition?)
<bazhang> there are a ton of gdm themes
<bazhang> !info sabily-gdm-themes
<ubottu> sabily-gdm-themes (source: sabily-gdm-themes): Sabily GDM themes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3 (maverick), package size 2635 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<bazhang> apt-cache search gdm reveals quite a number
<Alexander> okay, so I go to gdmsetup and it gives me login screen settings, but nothing to change the theme
<Alexander> just default session, show list of users, etc
#xubuntu 2011-01-28
<`DT`> any particular reason that a fresh install of 9.10 would work fine prior to a reboot and be unable to long in after?
<`DT`> i get the login screen, login, splash screen, flash black, see the busy cursor for the mouse, more flashing to black, splash screen back to login screen
<`DT`> i can however login to xterm with no problem but have no network access
<Snakkah> Where are Xubuntu's wallpapers located?
<superglados> anybody know how to change the mouse speed for a laptop touchpad?
<J_DawG> Anyone have any idea why my cycle-windows doesnt work? It is, as far as i can see only binded to alt+tab, but doesnt work. It works on the other hand when i bind it to super+tab
<TheSheep> maybe you have something else bound to alt-tab?
<J_DawG> I dont think so, not that i can see
<moetunes> J_DawG:  use xev in terminal to check that your keyboard map has alt mapped right
<J_DawG> I get: FocusOut event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001 and FocusIn event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001, and KeymapNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x0, when i press Alt (after i wrote xev in terminal)
<moetunes> it should mention something about keysym
<moetunes> KeyPress event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1600001,
<moetunes>     root 0xb3, subw 0x0, time 12274627, (438,443), root:(441,446),
<moetunes>     state 0x10, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
<moetunes> something like ^ J_DawG
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! please do you know any application that allows me to customize the panels on my desktop (xubuntu 10.10). The current default panels are not customizable a lot.
<TornadoXubuntu> ok thanks i found it
<TornadoXubuntu> cairo-dock-core is what i was looking for
<TornadoXubuntu> by the way is this the only xubuntu help channel?
<XFCEgoat> how do I use on screen keyboard XFCE, xubuntu?
<Sysi> install and start and use
<kyosp> run onboard
<XFCEgoat> kyosp: how do i do that from the terminal?
<kyosp> type "onboard"
<kyosp> and press enter
<NativeAngels> hello
<Kronusdark> could someone please tell me how to make xubuntu not start with x and be command line only till i start x?
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Kronusdark> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<NativeAngels> will xubuntu work on ancient mmx technology
<kyosp> you mean MMX 166MHZ?
<Kronusdark> ok so im remotely connecting to my ubuntu machine, is there a config file i can edit to make it start without X? there used to be a grub conf file but i dont know how to edit this new setup
<NativeAngels> yes
<Kronusdark> i cant do the shift or esc to get the grub menu
<kyosp> NativeAngels:how many memory?
<NativeAngels> i know its really old but this is the spec Toshiba Satellite Pro 480CDT Notebook (233-MHz Pentium MMX, 64 MB RAM, 4 GB hard drive)
<NativeAngels> ive tried slackware,puppy,bsd
<NativeAngels> and dsl
<NativeAngels> its just a project to see what i can get working
<bazhang> try lubuntu
<kyosp> I tried in the virtualbox, it can only run the text mode only.
<NativeAngels> i tried but for some reason it dont like kernal 2.6
<psycho_oreos> I can imagine xubuntu would struggle with only 64MB of RAM
<NativeAngels> and a pcmcia wireless card
<NativeAngels> text based stuff is ok
<NativeAngels> dont know about ubuntu server
<moetunes> there's been some pentium3 stuff removed from the kernel lately so a mmx chip might be too old for the newer kernels
<NativeAngels> what about older versions of xubuntu ?
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu server is more or less ubuntu desktop without X mainly and mostly server apps + server kernel
<NativeAngels> does that make it any lighter
<psycho_oreos> older xubuntu versions may leave you out of support, notably when talking about 2.4.x series kernels
<psycho_oreos> it would for sure yes, but usability-wise for a linux beginner, no
<NativeAngels> dsl was ok
<moetunes> dsl uses 2.4 kernels iirc
<NativeAngels> bsd is a nightmare
<psycho_oreos> freebsd?
<NativeAngels> i tried open,free and netbsd
<NativeAngels> thing is it dosnt have eithernet port
<moetunes> I'd stick with dsl for a comp that old
<psycho_oreos> well afaik freebsd, the same is pretty much as ubuntu server, ncurses based installer and then after all the installation is done it'll leave you with a shell prompt. I just noticed you've tinkered with slackware as well. ubuntu-server will be more or less the same :)
<NativeAngels> slackware was ok
<NativeAngels> basically im just seing what lite distros work on really old kit
<moetunes> you need to find a compatible kernel and work from there
<NativeAngels> gone through quite a few cds in the process lol
<moetunes> heh
<moetunes> it's a fun but time consuming hobby
<NativeAngels> i have a stack of old towers to fix and parts etc
<kyosp> does any one using xfce 4.8?
<moetunes> kyosp:  archlinux users are having some issues with it, it's not quite ready yet
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please the "paste" feature is completely disabled in my XUbuntu 10 system. Even in administrative mode. Any ideas please?
<TheSheep> "paste" feature?
<TheSheep> what is that?
<TheSheep> Maybe describe what you are doing, what do you expect to happen and what happens.
<TornadoXubuntu> yes sure! am not able to copy and paste throughout files or anything.
<TornadoXubuntu> am able to copy but the paste is always disabled
<TornadoXubuntu> even in the root mode
<TheSheep> do you have write access to where you are trying to paste?
<TheSheep> is that only for a specific disk or directory, or is it anywhere?
<TornadoXubuntu> if i am the administrator i must be able to paste anywhere is it?
<TornadoXubuntu> yes i think so
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> even admin can't write to read-only devices, for example
<TheSheep> can you create new files?
<TheSheep> or directories
<TornadoXubuntu> yes am able to create files and the paste feature was working from couple of days. I am the only user on the system.
<TornadoXubuntu> am able to delete files as well
<Ramir00> Xubuntu spanish??
<charlie-tca> as in speaking here or using spanish in xubuntu?
<Ramir00> speaking spanish
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charlie-tca> The #ubuntu-es can help with Xubuntu too
<pdxanna> hi everyone howzit
<pdxanna> i had joined this channel a few months ago to ask about the shutdown issue with systems which had older bios
<pdxanna> it seems that there is only workarounds for shutting down older systems running xubuntu
<pdxanna> or perhaps workaround isn't the right word
<mhall119> charlie-tca: congrats, btw
<pdxanna> if you're running an older system you hit the shutdown button in xubuntu but still have to physically press the power button once the system is halted
<pdxanna> the thing is that if you logout of xubuntu, then click the shutdown button from xfce, the system will completely halt and power off on its own
<pdxanna> so my question is why does the xfce shutdown command succeed where the xubuntu shutdown does not?
<charlie-tca> um, it doesn't
<charlie-tca> That should be the login screen with the button?
<pdxanna> correct
<charlie-tca> That would be GDM, not Xfce
<pdxanna> from the login screen
<pdxanna> i see
<charlie-tca> the xfce button is in the panel in the desktop
<pdxanna> ah
<charlie-tca> and, I see your point, but I don't know the answer
<pdxanna> i have it backwards then -- i've been referring to that one as the xubuntu
<pdxanna> anyway
<pdxanna> it manages to completely unmount and halt everything
<charlie-tca> I wish I could tell you. It should not work any different, unless there is something in the gui that is blocking the shutdown
<pdxanna> from what i can see in the forums and elsewhere there are a lot of people saying the gui doesn't allow the complete shutdown
<charlie-tca> At the GDM screen (login), you have less of the X server running, maybe that is what is blocking things
<charlie-tca> what version?
<pdxanna> 10.10
<charlie-tca> Is there a bug report?
<Sysi> could LTS be better with older HW?
<charlie-tca> depends on the hardware
<pdxanna> i have not seen a report
<charlie-tca> some hardware needs the latest kernel modules, some needs the stuff that went obsolete
<pdxanna> i've seen the same issue come up for other versions
<pdxanna> they all have bios older than 2000...(?)
<charlie-tca> hm, things seldom get fixed that aren't reported
<pdxanna> lol i can follow that logic
<charlie-tca> Have they tried updating the bios itself?
<pdxanna> i would be happy to submit whatever
<charlie-tca> I know that fixed it for a lot of users
<pdxanna> no actually
<pdxanna> ok that's on today's agenda
<charlie-tca> Many board companies updated the bios after y2k
<pdxanna> before i have to shut down thanks a lot folks for lending me an ear
<pdxanna> i'd hate to submit a duplicate ticket but I think this issue hasn't been reported - and xubuntu is very popular for some of these machines (which might be older than god) so i
<pdxanna> will do that later if these suggestions don't work out
<pdxanna> thanks again
<charlie-tca> by all means, file the bug. We will mark it if it is a duplicate
<tripelb> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<tripelb> Hey! it's not on there. I am looking for something like this: "The Recommended Minimum System Requirements, here, should allow even an inexperienced user to easily install a usable system with enough room to be comfortable. A good "rule of thumb" is that machines that could run XP, Vista, Windows 7 or x86 OS X will almost always be a lot faster with Ubuntu. Simply try Ubuntu CD as a Live CD first to check the hardware works."
<charlie-tca> you mean, like the page you download from has ? see http://xubuntu.org/get
<charlie-tca> or maybe you didn't read enough - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight%20GUI%20alternative%20(Xubuntu)
<charlie-tca> or maybe that statement doesn't need repeating on other pages
#xubuntu 2011-01-29
<tripelb> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<tripelb> should link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight%20GUI%20alternative%20
<tripelb> I found my answer and am trying to help the next person be able to find them too.
<tripelb> because the page under !requirements doesnt give them.
<tripelb> sorry, I'm all wrong. I still dont know how the basics for installing xubuntu vary from installing ubuntu. Would like to know.
<knome> tripelb, installing - varies in no way really.
<tripelb> knome - the ubuntu install requirements page said xubuntu is lighter. I was just curious about it.
<tripelb> I've got an old Compaq laptop with some windows that I wanted to see if it would work with... ??
<tripelb> It has 42Megs RAM. alas. else a lovely machine. Windows something early. I dont remember. 98? at best.
<psycho_oreos> that's really small
<psycho_oreos> some person came in a fair few hours ago asking how they were to run linux on a laptop with 64MB of RAM. I guess you'll need something like puppy linux/ tinycore OS/ dsl
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> i've just tried to install 10.10 from 32bit desktop edition, and i always get blocked in the user creation step.. the next button is never enabled.. why?
<Freddy2> i mean, i choose my name, machine name, username, both passwords (there is a match) but i can't get this button enabled, no matter what i do
<AndrewMC> Freddy2: is the machine's name all lowercase?
<mucus> is there a way to transition between work spaces more fluidly than what comes standard?
<TheSheep> mucus: "fluidly"?
<TheSheep> mucus: you mean animations?
<mucus> i guess animations...?
<mucus> like let's say i only want to go halfway between desktops?
<TheSheep> you can install compiz and get all the fun that comes with it, including flames and wobbly windows
<TheSheep> ah, no
<TheSheep> that's not possible
<mucus> okay then
<mucus> i tried extending my screen, but that didn't really work either
<TheSheep> you can use virtual screen
<TheSheep> have the desktop larger than your screen and make it scroll
<TheSheep> that's doable with X alone
<mucus> yeah, how would i go about doing that?
<mucus> pretending i am a real noob to anything linux, including xubuntu
<mucus> (the first distro i am seriously using though)
<TheSheep> considering that it's 4 am here I'm not really up to walk you through it, I can only give you some pointers where to look. You basically configure your display in xorg.conf to be larger than your screen.
<mucus> alright, thanks
<mrroth> is thier a way I can manage with three monitors at work, to have on one screen, windows, on the other osx, and on the third ubuntu desktop
<mucus> i'd suppose that could be done with virtual machines . . .
<TheSheep> mucus: there is also Synergy
<TheSheep> mucus: http://synergy-foss.org/
<TheSheep> I mean mrroth
<mucus> alright, so i'd have to shut down xorg, then retrieve the configuration?
<mrroth> mucus yea virtual machine seem like only way
<mrroth> TheSheep:  the ubuntu  box will be a remote box, and so is osx
<mrroth> so synergy is for local boxes right
<mrroth> my xp workstation is the one that has the three monitors
<lostermaz> hi
<lostermaz> anybody alive there?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mrroth> how would I do othis, I have three monitors, and one host
<mrroth> the host os is windows xp
<mrroth> on my third monitor I want remote or xubuntu desktop is tha tpossible
<charlie-tca> How to make windows do things might be better asked in ##windows
<mrroth> oh
<Sysi> on xubuntu you need some kind of remote desktop server, for example something for vnc
<Sysi> and client on windows
<BarryMcCockiner> Good afternoon, all. My xserver is failing to initialize after installing the proprietary nVidia drivers (via the System > Additional Drivers menu option). I have read in the forums that there is an issue running these drivers with hybrid graphics solutions. I am using xubuntu 10.10
<BarryMcCockiner> What is the name of the package that I need to uninstall to restore the pre-prop-driver state?
<Sysi> nvidia-current propably
<BarryMcCockiner> OK. Will getting rid of that restore the x conf file(s)?
<Sysi> ypu can manualle erase them, they don't even exist by default anymore
<BarryMcCockiner> ok. I'll reboot back to the prompt and see what happens... then I'll report back in to let you know if it worked. thanks
<BarryMcCockiner> OK, that did something. I removed nvidia-current. Now it gets to the splash screen and hangs
<BarryMcCockiner> Is there some way to get to a prompt when it hangs like that?
<charlie-tca> now you have to boot to recovery menu, and remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> You can try getting a prompt using Ctrl+Alt+F2
<BarryMcCockiner> ok. I'll try that
<BarryMcCockiner> I tried that before, but it seemed to be locked pretty hard. I might have to use the livecd and mount the partition
<BarryMcCockiner> It might kick me to the prompt after 3 failed boots anyway, like last time
<BarryMcCockiner> OK, that fixed it. You saved me. thanks
<BarryMcCockiner> I didn't need the 3d acceleration anyway. I just thought the driver might help with video
<nysosym> hi there, xubuntu is amazin, thank you
<nysosym> anyone has precompiled packages for xfce 4.8?
<nysosym> anyone else have problems with shoutcast radio in exaile?
<nysosym> can't download the stream list
<nysosym> can't type an at on my macbook
<nysosym> any solution?
<psycho_oreos> might be keyboard binding
<nysosym> http://d59.img-up.net/?up=Screenshot7hy0.png
<nysosym> i think it's correct
<Kurdistan> hey guys/girls. how is xubuntu 11.04 with the new xfce version going?
<Sysi> alpha, can be unstable and support at #ubuntu+1
<nysosym> Kurdistan, i'll upgrade right now :)
<Kurdistan> nice.
<Kurdistan> the new xfce seems to be really promising
<Kurdistan> I hope you guys/girls manage to do well with natty.
<nysosym> yeah, a shame that there is just a ppa for 10.04
<Kurdistan> faster and lighter xubuntu would not be wrong
<nysosym> in competition with gnome and kde, xubuntu is amazingly fast :D
<Sysi> there might will be official ppa at least for LTS, maybe even 10.10
<charlie-tca> Kurdistan: very unstable, broken at times
<Kurdistan> thats normal, it is :) alpha.
<Kurdistan> I mean when the final version comes I hope for lighter and faster xubuntu 11.04.
<charlie-tca> personally, I find it very nice. It is much slower today, but we just got the new 2.6.38 kernel, too
<nysosym> don't like the way, canoncial goes with ubuntu, i don't need a netbook gui on my machine -.-
<Sysi> i tried kde netbook plasma on my netbook, looked cool
<nysosym> kde is soooo buggy, i don't like it anymore
<nysosym> still laggy selecting files, on a 4 core 3ghz machine with 8gb of ram, that's not acceptable
<Sysi> never noticed
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, the new kernel do you think it will be good for xubuntu?
<Sysi> with new kde it's always like "yay that one's working now, settings menu is AGAIN different, why that one doesn't work"
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> there are enough upgrades in it to improve a lot of things
<nysosym> my feeling about kde is, that the integrate feature by feature without testing
<nysosym> *they
<nysosym> there is no optimizing in code
<Sysi> xfce is nice, but i'm getting tired to aiming panels with mouse pointer
<nysosym> yeah something easy like spotlight would be nice to have
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, I will keep an eye on xubuntu then.
<nysosym> super+space, type what you want, enter get it
<charlie-tca> Sysi: Ctrl+Esc to hit the top panel
<Sysi> nysosym: there is gnome-do but i don't mean that
<Kurdistan> when I tried xubuntu 10.10 and the release before it was not that much faster then ubuntu and lighter like lxde/lubuntu is.
<charlie-tca> no, I guess that is wrong, too. It only goes to the menu
<Sysi> charlie-tca: for my experience, in xfce it's bes to put everything in panel and make it wide enough, works quite nicely then
<charlie-tca> Kurdistan: but you didn't have to add a bunch of stuff to it, either. what do you in Lubuntu to do word-processing?
<nysosym> Sysi you think about a dock? :D
<charlie-tca> by default
<Sysi> but i'm always searching for something weird  and hoping it's nice :P
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, I have no problem adding stuff after installation.
<Sysi> nysosym: pretty much, i just don't like any docks i've seen
<nysosym> Sysi, tried osx one?
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, xubuntu with xfce is more polished and allround.
<charlie-tca> but the fact is, Lubuntu is not ready for you until you do that, right?
<Sysi> nysosym: worse than awn
<Kurdistan> that I give you guys cred for.
<charlie-tca> and how light is it after you add the apps you need to work with?
<Kurdistan> even when I have installed all the thing I need in xubuntu, it is stil faster then xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> believe me.
<Kurdistan> :) sorry I mean lubuntu
<Sysi> openbox is harder to configure than xfwm
<Sysi> (lxde vs. xfce window managers)
<Kurdistan> sysi thats true.
<Kurdistan> like I said in the long run xfce is more polished right now then lxde
<Kurdistan> my hope is that xubuntu will be that fast and light.
<Kurdistan> becuase I know people that runs xfce under debian and they say it is lighter/faster then xubuntu.
<Sysi> xubuntu is nicely snappy, but has all features
<Kurdistan> if thats true I dunno.
<Sysi> difference beetween xubuntu and debian is, for my experience, that xubuntu works :P
<Kurdistan> sysi :) that was a good one.
<charlie-tca> um, I think you are going to disappointed. xubuntu does use some of Gnome, and includes stuff for it, because of the way it is built from Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Debian doesn't do that, so it will be lighter
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca I see.
<Kurdistan> any way I think xubuntu will rock.
<charlie-tca> +1
<Kurdistan> :) I am in love with all buntus.
<Sysi> you can get lighter xubuntu if you install it more debianish way
<Kurdistan> sysi thats true.
<nysosym> cross your fingers, for my 11.04 upgrade :D
<Kurdistan> :)
<nysosym> seams fine :)
<charlie-tca> nysosym: great! support will be in #ubuntu+1 if you have problems
<jk_> question -- I'm running two supposedly-identical Lucid systems, both with automatic update enabled. Several days ago one of them got a kernel update to 2.6.32-28. The other is still at 2.6.32-27 and checking manually reports that it is up to date. Since the move to 28 was a security update, what gives?
<charlie-tca> how are you updating?
<charlie-tca> jk_: try opening a terminal on the one still at -27, type "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes and hit enter
<charlie-tca> then use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" without the quotes
<jk_> charlie-tca, won't that do a full distribution upgrade to Meerkat? I definitely don't want to lose the LTS installation on this machine!
<jk_> charlie-tca, to answer your question, through system>update manager when not set up automatically. The one that did update was automatic.
<charlie-tca> no, that will do a full update to the 10.04 system
<charlie-tca> it takes more than that to upgrade versions if you are running Xubuntu
<jk_> charlie-tca, after doing the apt-get update, the "linux" generic package that supposedly keeps everything set to the latest still shown -27 as its dependency. Guess I'd better compare the sources.lst files of the two systems to make certain they both address the same repositories!
<charlie-tca> did you also do the dist-upgrade command?
<charlie-tca> If not, it did not update the system, only the package list
<jk_> charlie-tca, no, I was just checking the package list first. Then the thought occurred to me that the one that did do the update might have a different set of repositories...
<charlie-tca> then you would be right, after doing "  update ", it did not change anything. It won't
<charlie-tca> because it just updated the package list
<jk_> charlie-tca, I just did the dist-upgrade; here's its final report: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Sysi> 64bit xubuntu has nowdays native 64bit flash plugin?
<charlie-tca> jk_: and uname -a shows the -27? Have you restarted it lately?
<jk_> charlie-tca, yes and yes. going to compare the sources.lst files now.
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sysi> ..that wasn't 64bit disk image
<jk_> charlie-tca, solved. The one that did update includes the lucid-updates repository; the one that didn't, doesn't. Guess I'd better add it to this machine! Many thanks.
<Kurdistan> have good night.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Kurdistan> I am going to bad. I hope all the buntu dist. the best.
<nekoCAT> Hello.  I just switched to the daily build.  It looks nice but I have some questions and comments.
<nysosym> #ubuntu+1
<nekoCAT> Is there a channel like that for xubuntu?
<nysosym> you can use that channel :)
<nysosym> i know it's kinda strange ^
<charlie-tca> That is the channel for all development versions, kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu
<nekoCAT> Thanks.  I'll head there then.
<nysosym> np
<nysosym> should be named to canoncial+1 :D
<charlie-tca> why? Canonical has nothing to do with it. It is a support channel for development versions, not for canonical support
<Liv> Hello
<Liv> I have an issue installing Xubuntu 10.10. Would anyone be available to help?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<Liv> Great, thanks. I prepared the partitions manually using gparted: sda5 for / (formatted ext3), sda6 for swap, sda7 for /home (my old partition, unformatted) and sda8 for /boot (formatted ext2). Then I chose manual partitioning (or whatever the name is in ubiquity) and assigned the partitions as described previously, and made sure not to format any partition (they were all prepared with gparted). The installer launched just fine, and now it hanged
<Liv> at "ubuntu CRON [..]: (root) CMD ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" in the terminal. Above the terminal the message is 'Removing conflicting operating system files'. It's exactly one our since it stuck. The laptop doesn't seem to be doing anything. What should I do next? Reboot? Leave computer overnight? Thanks
<Liv> *hour
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> it has to be allowed to erase and reformat the / partition
<charlie-tca> It probably got stuck trying to figure out what to do, if it can't do that
<charlie-tca> since it can't replace the files on root, now
<charlie-tca> It probably is stuck. kill it and start over is what I usually do at that pointy
<charlie-tca> s/pointy/point
<Liv> hmm, strange, i should reformat / even if it was already erased and formatted? But I understand. Do I kill 'ubiquity'?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I agree, strange way to have to do it
<Liv> ok, thanks, I'll try it tomorrow. I just hope that the installer didn't mess my Win and Home partitions. Cheers
<charlie-tca> Me too
<Liv> it seems ok. Home was strangely mounted to /mnt/tmpmount, but otherwise both partitions seem present and fine. bye
<mark76> I really wish I didn't have to restart everytime I add something
<mark76> Oops. Wrong tab
<Ycarene> Ok, this is weird, if I add my user to the vboxusers group, I can't login into my user account through xfce, but if I remove them from it, I can log in.
<DoctorTruth> How do you remove a windows based program from Ubuntu that does not work properly from wine? Is there a way to un-install the files?
#xubuntu 2011-01-30
<adil> hi i installed xubuntu on my dual bootedxp system from ubuntu and removed ubuntu.now i cant see my windows disks on thunar and places, but it is mounted on media
<adil> pls help
<bazhang> adil, how did you remove ubuntu
<adil> by following this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> whats the output of sudo fdisk -l
<adil> http://paste.opensuse.org/12239094
<bazhang> adil, also the output of mount and uname -r
<adil> http://paste.opensuse.org/78880370
<adil> 2.6.35-22-generic
<bazhang> adil, please pastebin the whole thing
<adil> uname?
<bazhang> yep
<adil> its d oly output
<bazhang> adil, what about uname -a
<adil> Linux harman 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<adil> @bazhang: any help?
<bazhang> sorry adil a bit busy at the moment
<adil> k i'l wait
<adil> bazhang still busy??
<adil> any other to help me?
<adil> bazhang:
<AndroidGoat> Hi xubuntuites
<leoquant> hi AndroidGoat
<AndroidGoat> I meant to join xubuntu offtipic
<AndroidGoat> You remember me?
<AndroidGoat> leoquant:
<AndroidGoat> L
<leoquant> offtopic he?
<Liv> Hello. I'm installing 10.10 using my old (/dev/sda7) /home partition. Can someone confirm that this document is document is valid ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/HowToUbuquityPreserveHome )? Specifically, the existing /dev/sda7 partition contains user 'asdf' which I'd like to keep: if during the installation I ask Ubiquity to create user 'asdf', does the installer make sure that the existing /dev/sda7/asdf Home folder is used for the 'asdf'
<Liv> user, and that this folder is not overwritten by a newly created Home folder? Otherwise, is it better to take a more manual approach ( https://tarpon.wordpress.com/2009/05/01/ubuntu-904-upgrade-reuse-home/ )? For example, I could create user 'dummy', finish installation, then use 'adduser –home /home/asdf –no-create-home asdf –uid 1002' to recreate 'asdf' user while preserving existing Home folder. What approach is best to make sure that
<Liv> the installer doesn't mess with my personal files? Thanks!
<AndroidGoat> Wholly crap that's a lot of stuff
<Sysi> Liv: i've reinstalled with separate /home, always created user with same username, always worked
<Sysi> (and you of course have up-to-date backups)
<Liv> I don't have up-to-date backups, it's a big folder, that's why I'm taking extra precautions for it to work. Thanks for the info
<eduardo> Hello friends
<eduardo> Can you help me? I'm trying to transfer files from one xubuntu notebook to another pc also with xubuntu across cabled network
<eduardo> But I dont know where to start
<eduardo> there is no "remote file systems" on my system menu
<gr8m8> there's always netcat for transfers but you have to hang around to find out these things..
<gebbione> hi ...  i m installing xubuntu from usb and the "Load debconf preconfigration file" step fails, what can i do from the shell to make sure the installer finds the file that is located on the USB drive (not cdrom as the installer thinks)
<gebbione> anyone in the house?
<gr8m8> I know nothing about the usb install sorry gebbione
<gebbione> it is not a usb install specific release
<gebbione> it is just started from usb
<gebbione> and for some reason the installer thinks it needs to find the file from cdrom rather than usb
<gr8m8> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gr8m8> ^ might have a clue
<gebbione> that looks like a process to create a bootable install from the hardrive
<gebbione> i m using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ instead
<gr8m8> the second link seemed relevant
<gebbione> doesnt really say how to go about that problem
<gebbione> but thanks anyway
<gebbione> trying to google on how to change the loading of the debconf from another location
<gebbione> but google is not being my friend
<bazhang> point it to the iso
<gebbione> bazhang what do you mean?
<bazhang> or put the iso on hdd and put in grub2
<gebbione> bazhang:  the installation is already running
<gebbione> no need to do that
<bazhang> so what's the issue
<gebbione> i get a failure because he "Load debconf preconfigration file" step fails
<bazhang> using unetbootin?
<gebbione> it looks for the debconf file from cdrom
<gebbione> yes
<bazhang> bad 'burn'
<gebbione> but there is no cdrom in this system
<bazhang> happens sometimes.
<gebbione> i can actually see the debconf file in the usb
<bazhang> I'd recommend re 'burning' via unetbootin
<gebbione> ok ll try that
<gebbione> such a shame
<gebbione> it is the first time the installer actually gets so far on this Viglen MPC
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please I am using [Xubuntu 10.10]. Is there any way to add a search feature in the XFCE menu?
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> damn 11.04 has f**** my windows partition
<quantumbit> its prolly still there, just not linked to the bootloader or something
<knome> nysosym, please watch your language, even if "hidden"
<bazhang> !natty > nysosym
<ubottu> nysosym, please see my private message
<Liv> Hi, the 10.10 installer always hangs at 'removing conflicting os files' (3 times out of 3). I'm using manual partitioning, existing home partition, and request to format / partition and /boot. As far as I can see Ubiquity is buggy. Ideas on how to proceed? Should I go with the alt cd? Is the debian-installer more reliable? THanks
<bazhang> Liv, I always go for the debian-installer (ie alt cd). much more control and reliability imo
<Liv> i see. thanks
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please how to change the default programs for all applications under xubuntu 10.10 (XFCE)?
<Sysi> default programs for opening files?
<TornadoXubuntu> yes! Sysi, i want to change the default programs for all associated files like audio, video..etc
<TornadoXubuntu> for opening them
<TornadoXubuntu> am using Thunar
<Sysi> right click → properties -Z
<Sysi> → open with
<TornadoXubuntu> but if i need to change lots of formats likes .gif, .jpg ... etc |
<TornadoXubuntu> ubuntu tweak is not working when am modifying the extensions using it
<TornadoXubuntu> any ideas?
<bazhang> change the extensions? why?
<bazhang> or convert
<TornadoXubuntu> for example i need to open all the .gif, .jpeg...etc using gthumb and i need to open all .cpp, .c files using gedit
<TornadoXubuntu> i can't change them one by one... they are a lot of extensions. Currently the default programs for opening them are kinda messed up
<TornadoXubuntu> sorry for the bad explanation above
<TornadoXubuntu> i mean opening not modifying
<bazhang> how'd they get messed up?
<TornadoXubuntu> well for example mousepad is handling most of my text files while i need gedit to do that. Similar examples stands for audio, video and others
<TornadoXubuntu> in ubuntu tweak there is this kind of option for changing the default programs that opens all associated files
<TornadoXubuntu> but it is not working for me
<TornadoXubuntu> they are still getting opened by the old settings
<bazhang> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gtweakui, tweak
<bazhang> ubuntu tweak? some kind of 3rd party app?
<TornadoXubuntu> yeah it is...
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> sorry no idea then
<TornadoXubuntu> is okey
<TornadoXubuntu> thanks
<TornadoXubuntu> i found a solution by installing Ailurus
<TornadoXubuntu> thanks bazhang
<nijabo> Is it possible to upgrade to the final release from Xubuntu 11.04 Alpha?
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bazhang> yeppers.
<nijabo> I take that as I yes :) I thought I'd switch to Xubuntu as my main OS
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for support and you may wish to subscribe to the natty changes rss as well nijabo
<nijabo> Cheers
<bazhang> I'll link you there
<bazhang> ah, you're not in there
<derinov> Hello. I've gust installed Xubuntu, and I have some kind of problem, migrating from gnome and nautilus. May I ask a question about it here?
<bazhang> derinov, sure
<derinov> When I open Thunar, I don't see my other hard drives, which I want to mount. I surely can try to mount them from shell, but I wanted a more graphical, GUI way to do this
<derinov> In nautilus there was a list of other hard drives, in Thunar I just can't find them
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please how to install (Ubuntu System Panel - USP) under Xubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> TornadoXubuntu, whats the package name
<TornadoXubuntu> here it is: http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-system-panel/
<TornadoXubuntu> I think it is not supported under XFCE right?
<bazhang> that's nearly 3 years out of date
<TornadoXubuntu> i see
<bazhang> !find ubuntu-system-panel
<ubottu> Package/file ubuntu-system-panel does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> !find usp2
<ubottu> File usp2 found in hibernate
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~malacusp/+archive/ppa TornadoXubuntu here's the ppa (its at your own risk)
<TornadoXubuntu> Thanks bazhang... i really appreciated
<bazhang> TornadoXubuntu, best to make  a backup just in case anything goes wrong, or at least have a separate home partition
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<TornadoXubuntu> Please how to install the XfApplet under Xubuntu 10.10?
<TornadoXubuntu> Here is the link: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<TornadoXubuntu> after downloading the .tar file what shall i do?
<Sysi> it should be available in repositories
<bazhang> !find xfapplet
<ubottu> Found: xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<bazhang> TornadoXubuntu, always look in Package Manager first :)
<TornadoXubuntu> ok thanks a lot! i really appreciate all your time. Sorry for my beginner questions.
<bazhang> everyone starts at the beginning hehe
<TornadoXubuntu> thanks for the support bazhang! am just new here! one of my first days around :)
<bazhang> TornadoXubuntu, a useful command to search is apt-cache search package (in the terminal) to find stuff in the software repositories
<TornadoXubuntu> I will write that down. Indeed it is useful :)
<bazhang> !manual | TornadoXubuntu this may help too
<ubottu> TornadoXubuntu this may help too: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> thats for gnome, but pretty much the same under the hood
<bazhang> ie the command line stuff etc
<TornadoXubuntu> i see... For sure a handy manual will help around. Thanks for the info! i am really pleased by the support here.
<bazhang> don't be shy to ask stuff you don't know about right now.
<TornadoXubuntu> sure... I will do my best :)
<Sysi> gmrmmh, my creative audigy2 fails with kubuntu 10.10, let's hope better luck with xfce
<Sysi> worked exellently with fedora 14 xfce
<Sysi> gstreamer error..
<Sysi> so i could try integrated chip instead
<Sysi> (if nobody knows distro that works well with gtx 460 and audigy2)
<Sysi> darn xine
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please the right click on my mouse is not working any more at the desktop. It is working everywhere else just at the desktop it is displaying nothing and causing the whole system to freeze for a while.
<TornadoXubuntu> any suggestions what might be the problem?
<Sysi> xfdesktop's crashed, did you try ro relogin?
<TornadoXubuntu> i tried to restart my pc but it did not work
<TornadoXubuntu> could be something related to some other programs i installed today?
<Sysi> do you have nautilus?
<TornadoXubuntu> am using Thunar
<TornadoXubuntu> not nautilus
<TornadoXubuntu> xubuntu 10.10
<Sysi> no nautilus installed at all?
<Sysi> i can't move launchers in 10.10?
<Sysi> in panel
<TornadoXubuntu> no i can't move anything
<TornadoXubuntu> the launchers are not movable Sysi
<TornadoXubuntu> in my system i mean
<Sysi> hnngh
<TornadoXubuntu> do i have to install nautilus or something?
<Sysi> it could cause the problem
<TornadoXubuntu> or maybe delete some packages that might be causing some conflicts.
<TornadoXubuntu> it was working fine though yesterday
<TornadoXubuntu> i mean the right click of the mouse
<TornadoXubuntu> just today... it stopped working after i finished installing my programs
<TornadoXubuntu> Does Ubuntu System Panel (USP) has anything to do with this problem?
<TornadoXubuntu> because i installed it today
<TornadoXubuntu> (it is working fine)
<TornadoXubuntu> i installed the gnome-main-menu as well
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> How do I get XFCE 4.8?
<ubuntu_> Im installing nattty but it says I am running XFCE 4.7
<ubuntu_> Will 11.04 update to XFCE 4.8?
<skiwithpete> hey
<skiwithpete> I've installed XFCE
<skiwithpete> on a minimal Ubuntu
<skiwithpete> I want to install Bluetooth - but don't know what packages I need
<skiwithpete> where can I find out?
#xubuntu 2012-01-23
<DaMummy|PND> ok well apparently live doesnt like to boot off a SD card, which i was trying, works dandy off a real USB flash drive
<GridCube> it might depend on the sd card reader?
<AaronArmstrong> Hi.
<Da|Mummy> i lost read/write permission on my main filesystem, how do i get it back?
<ghengiscoin> hi
<ghengiscoin> what's the story on firefox fo xubuntu upgrades?
<w30> ghengiscoin, welcome
<ghengiscoin> thanks w38
<nanotube> w30: you got a +8 :)
<w30> ghengiscoin, all I know is I have Firefox 9.0.1 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical-1.0
 * Unit193 FF11
<w30> nanotube, 8 bit player, ha
<ghengiscoin> hmm - mine is 3.6.24 - when i use apt-get install firefox i get message already at most recent version
<nanotube> ghengiscoin: which version of xubuntu? probably lts or some such?
<nanotube> you could try adding a repository with a more recent firefox, such as firefox-stable, or ubuntuzilla
<w30> ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<w30> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2011-12-28 04:33 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-9.0.1/firefox.sh
<w30> ghengiscoin, check and see how you are calling up firefox
<w30> ghengiscoin, maybe you have both versions installed?
<ghengiscoin> both versions of firefox checking on Xubuntu version
<ghengiscoin> make that both versions of ??
<ghengiscoin> cmd is firefox with start-up notification
<ghengiscoin> pretty sure I'm running xfce4 not sure how to check
<Unit193> lsb_release -rd
<w30> ghengiscoin, with firefox loaded try in a terminal ps aux | grep firefox
<ghengiscoin> Ubuntu 10.10
<ghengiscoin> i see still calling firefox-3.6.24
<ghengiscoin> I will try to add a repository
<ghengiscoin> and get back to you all - thanks!
<w30> ghengiscoin, I run 11.10; I am not familiar with 10.10
<ghengiscoin> i think it's the latest with xfce desktop
<ghengiscoin> ?
<Unit193> !fx6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ghengiscoin> hmm - so I'm behind the times - but I do have an older laptop
<ghengiscoin> I added the ppa you recommend but it's not updating for some reason - probably needs some time
<nanotube> try also ubuntuzilla - i've been using it to good effect for years. (and i'm partial to it because i maintain it :) )
<Unit193> Or try running sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gvtmath> that did it - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade downloading now
<gvtmath> say, is it reasonable to donate to the opensource foundation instead of to each org from which I get SW?
<gvtmath> thanks for all assistance - now running firefox 9.0.1
<gvtmath> good night all
<meco> Do I need a cd to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu or could the entire process be done online?
<PopeJob> you dont need a CD
<Myrtti> no, you just install the xubuntu-desktop package like bazhang told you in #ubuntu
<PopeJob> you only need to install xubuntu-desktop
<meco> Would that be like 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'?
<PopeJob> exactly
<meco> Ah..
<meco> I was just told this: "from my experience, xfce is no longer more lightweight than regular GNOME (compared to GNOME2, 3 I havent compared)"
<meco> Any comments on that?
<PopeJob> no
<PopeJob> you will be able to choose gnome/unity or xfce on startup. if you want to get rid of ubuntu or xubuntu later on, see here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<meco> Nah, that wasn't the point as I read that text. It basically says that there isn't much to gain with respect to freed system resources by switching from ubuntu to xubuntu. Or am I reading it wrong?
<kclemens> hi guys, anyone knows how to set up cpu frequency scaling properly on xubuntu?
<_Pete_> kclemens: define properly? for me it works properly out of the box
<kclemens> _Pete_: heres what cpufreq-info gives me
<kclemens> analyzing CPU 0:
<kclemens>   driver: acpi-cpufreq
<kclemens>   CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1
<kclemens>   CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0
<kclemens>   maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.
<kclemens>   hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.67 GHz
<kclemens>   available frequency steps: 2.67 GHz, 2.67 GHz, 2.13 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz
<kclemens>   available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, userspace, powersave, performance
<kclemens>   current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.
<kclemens>                   The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use
<kclemens>                   within this range.
<kclemens>   current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.
<kclemens>   cpufreq stats: 2.67 GHz:0.00%, 2.67 GHz:0.00%, 2.13 GHz:0.00%, 1.60 GHz:0.00%, 800 MHz:100.00%  (2)
<kclemens> it is not scaling the frequency up above 800 MHz
<kclemens> no matter what i specify with cpufreq-set
<lordjj> Hi, I'm on 11.04. upowerd is occassionally freezing my laptop with 100% CPU usages. What can I do about this? Is it safe to uninstall upower?
<augustl> someone recommended I get a package from the next ubuntu release (precise), namely the erlang package. How do I go about installing that?
<augustl> do I just add precise sources to my sources.list?
<Myrtti> I wouldn't
<Myrtti> it's bound to break stuff
<augustl> I need a erlang version other than R14B02
<augustl> apparently, it's broken on 64 bit, according to #couchdb
<augustl> is it better if I build my own erlang?
<augustl> building my own ;)
<fletcher353> Xubuntu Rules
<b91> .
<philippe> hi
<Guest25340> I just did a fresh install of xubuntu 10.10 and it's asking for password everytime I want to restart or shutdown
<Guest25340> Help?
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> try to reinstall?
<GridCube> i never had that problem
<Guest25340> I just did a fresh install :(
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> i know
<GridCube> but something might have went wrong?
<Guest25340> meh
<Guest25340> ok
<Guest25340> I will reinstall
<GridCube> dunno, i've heard of someone asking a similar thing a few days ago
<Guest25340> and did reinstall help them?
<GridCube> dunno if they fixed it or not
<Guest25340> oh ok
<GridCube> he never came back
<Guest25340> I will try a reinstall
<Guest25340> I will come back and let you know
<Guest25340> Thanks
<GridCube> :)
<Guest25340> Laters
<GridCube> no problem
<liveXubun> on xubuntu11.04 liveUSB stick: Can not run 'update-grub' won't run_after editing /etc/default/grub. Newbie--HELP pls.
<GridCube> liveXubun, did you tried sudo update-grub?
<liveXubun> yes, my command was 'sudo update-grub'. tks GridCube
<GridCube> ok, well
<GridCube> i never tried to update-grub from a live session
<GridCube> i don't know if that possible
<liveXubun> this is also first time i've tried it w/ liveusb__man page shows reference to 'update-grub2'__tried that too.
<liveXubun> i noticed that '/boot'grub/grub.cfg' does not exist__can anyone else help?
<GridCube> hey liveXubun what are you trying to do?
<liveXubun> want to completely disable ipv6 on liveUSB
<liveXubun> dont want to have to enter a command manually after each live boot.
<JT-oneReb> Has anyone else had issues with their mouse not working after the latest update?
<liveXubun> GridCube, tks for ur ideas. Anyone else know how to run 'update-grub' on liveUSB?
<liveXubun> P.S. Live Xubun 11.04 is working GREAT, except for disabling ipv6 via grub. THANKS to developers!
<liveXubun> i'm leaving__will check again for help on 'update-grub', w/ liveXubun 11.04 usb stick.
<b91> .
<TheSheep> !hi | b91
<ubottu> b91: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JT-oneReb> after updating today I'm having problems with my mouse, can anyone help?
<GridCube> what kind of problems?
<JT-oneReb> Mouse just doesn't work after restarting
<TheSheep> JT-oneReb: anything in the x logs?
<JT-oneReb> I don't know, I'm really limited without a mouse
<JT-oneReb> Today's update was a fairly large one with new grub
<JT-oneReb> I ran the update and restarted the computer and then my problem started
<GridCube> JT-oneReb, tried un-plugging the mouse, and replugin it again?
<GridCube> if its usb it might restart in the moment
<GridCube> if its not then you might need to restart the computer without the mouse and then again
<JT-oneReb> I just unplugged the mouse and plugged it back, not working
<JT-oneReb> it's not a USB mouse
<GridCube> :/ ok
<JT-oneReb> I think that the update screwed things up
<TheSheep> JT-oneReb: is it a com mouse?
<JT-oneReb> yes
<TheSheep> JT-oneReb: if it is, xubuntu has no way to detect it, you need to configure it in xorg.conf
<JT-oneReb> Can you tell me how to get my terminal to open the typical ctr alt t isn't working
<GridCube> alt-f2
<GridCube> xfce4-terminal
<JT-oneReb> xorg.conf is command not found
<TVasEyes> man 5 xorg.conf
<JT-oneReb> Ok I'm not real sure what that is going to do to get my mouse to work again OMH
<GridCube> JT-oneReb, you need to create a xorg.conf
<GridCube> using x --configure after killing the current session
<GridCube> then you need to add the pointer to the pointers section
<GridCube> if its not there you will need to create it
<JT-oneReb> command not found when I type xorg.conf
<knome> you need to create, not run
<trinikrono> GridCube: i believe you can go on one of the terminals and kill the current x session then run x --configure
<trinikrono> sudo service lightdm stop
<trinikrono> to stop the x
<trinikrono> i believe :D
<GridCube> trinikrono, :) im not the one with the problem, its JT-oneReb, but yeah thats exactly what he has to do
<trinikrono> whoops lol
<JT-oneReb> ok I'll try that
<JT-oneReb> I'm still not real sure about what it is that I'm doing
<m1chael> hello... i've got xubuntu installed.. everything works perfect, but i tried to install a printer today (Canon MP620) .. it detects and everything, but the printing is bad... colors dont come out right, font is oversized, printing is just weird.. any ideas?
<GridCube> m1chael, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763027
<m1chael> thanks GridCube... so I should expect a different outcome? rather than just plugging it in, choosing the printer, etc
<m1chael> thanks GridCube, it worked perfectly!!
<xubuntu335> bonsoir
<b91> hi
<xubuntu335> wow...possible de surfer pdt l'insytall de xubuntu ?!
<b91> oui :)
<xubuntu335> je sents que je vais aimer cette séparation de mon seven
<xubuntu335> z'avez une idée de la durée de l'install depuis usb ?
<autif> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> fresh 11.10 on a thinkpad r51 (intel celeron 16., radeon r200 or r300 on free drivers): suspend-to-disk won't properly wake up. black screen, the end. anything I can do about that? it's been like this on 10.10, too
<autif> DexterF - Try Ctrl-Atl-F1, wait 4 seconds, Then Ctrl-Alt-F7
<eightyape> r9ght then, oinstalled ubuntu 11.10 with all updates and i cant get no hotkeys, the acpi is whacky, sound keeps disappeariing too
<eightyape> li2727 fujitsu siewank. cant get any dual monitor support without weird res on the external
<eightyape> certainly not ddual but a parallel is doing ok
<eightyape> next tiem i buy amd
<eightyape> realtek 268 sound card integrated
<eightyape> 965 chipset
<eightyape> no hardware monitor bright control and all i can google up is how to fix the wifi which i done already by adding a different card
<eightyape> broken it amny times already trying fixes with acerhk- modprobe special amilo keys
<eightyape> NOONE HOME/
<eightyape> i DO HAVE WORKING AUDUIO HOTKEYS THOUGH..
<eightyape> seemingly its acpi support im missing -and gma drivers for both settings
<eightyape> dual monitor and graphics controls
<eightyape> x3100 shitset
<eightyape> please can anyone help or is it impossible...
<eightyape> and wghats the command for raising the brightness through the console?
<eightyape> linux sucks arse
<eightyape> better than windows and im not going back even if you ignore my sorry arse
<Myrtti> sorry?
<Myrtti> seems a bit harsh
<eightyape> been trying to fix myself but im shit and intelgrated graphics dont like opensource things
<eightyape> that russian guy hasnt even cracked the overclock yet- onthe x3100
<Myrtti> well your cussing doesn't really improve your chances of getting helped
<pleia2> that language is not at all appropriate here, please calm down, if someone can help you with your question they will speak up, just wait
<eightyape> i wasnt cussing at you
<eightyape> i was cussing at billybob gates
<eightyape> its called chat
<pleia2> do not cuss at anyone here
<eightyape> i exprtess myself
<eightyape> you retort
<eightyape> like some sort of catholic priest ,all pious and condescending
<eightyape> you are not a robot
<eightyape> or a policeman so there is no need to be quite so insufferably proper and officious
<eightyape> pleia?? who exactly did i cuss at?
<pleia2> eightyape: stop
<bazhang> eightyape, lets move one please
<eightyape> im tempted to do some cussing......
<eightyape> im rather goofd at it
<Myrtti> did you want help with your system or not?
<bazhang> eightyape, did you have a support question?
<eightyape> would be nice
<eightyape> problems are myriad
<eightyape> li2727
<eightyape> power system behaves funny with no bootup on first attempt sometimes
<eightyape> fujitsu asmellio
<eightyape> just a light
<eightyape> integrated graphics i have no control over
<eightyape> external moniutor showing wrong resolution
<eightyape> no bright control
<eightyape> hardware bright control
<eightyape> no hot keys
<eightyape> cept audio
<eightyape> up down and mute all work ok
<eightyape> audio arratic
<eightyape> audio erratic
<eightyape> run all the bios updates as suggested on forums, broken system twice with acerhk
<eightyape> ooh the touchpad on/off hotkey works as well, but not wireless or brightness
<eightyape> cant even change brightness in power manager
<eightyape> have to use xbacklight
<eightyape> from the terminal which doesnt work either- i just found
<eightyape> is generally broken
<eightyape> ????
<eightyape> anyone got any ideas- just getting the brightness to 100 percent would be a start
<trinikrono> eightyape: why dont you try the 12.04
<trinikrono> it would have the newest kernel
<eightyape> can you point me in the right direction- had no iidea there was new new version
<trinikrono> eightyape: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20120123/
<trinikrono> you would be able to download a iso that you can burn to a cd or usb drive to test it out
<eightyape> are they any further on with embedded intel stuff is the question tho
<eightyape> seems to be centred around that
<trinikrono> well the newer kernels tend to fix things that where broken with older ones
<trinikrono> so its always a good idea to test the latest ones first
<trinikrono> or if you want to go backwards instead to lucid where it might of worked
<trinikrono> 10.04
<eightyape> yep some folks havent had so many issues with 10.04 bu t the last config from another use with the same comedy laptop was back on 8.04
<eightyape> can you tell me nthe meantime haow i might set the backlight?
<eightyape> im getting a haedache
<trinikrono> i did a quick google and found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9619735 eightyape see if it helps lol
<xubuntu160> salve
<xubuntu160> avrei una domanda da porvi; su un computer lento mi conviene di più installarci xubuntu o lubuntu?
<eightyape> looked at that already, no /video file in my acpi folder
<Myrtti> !it | xubuntu160
<trinikrono> xubuntu160: xubuntu :D
<ubottu> xubuntu160: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trinikrono> eightyape: is somethign wrong with the screen?
<eightyape> file tree just points to what are presumably config files for ac adapter and battery modes
<eightyape> nope its the acpi ok linux really doesnt like it
<trinikrono> wait its a intel 965
<eightyape> yes
<eightyape> unfortunately
<trinikrono> ouch
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> jut now i did some messing around with those
<eightyape> i managed dto BRIGHT_FILE="/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness"hneg the brightness using that command you posted too but since i reinstalledca
<eightyape> its all gone very wrong
<eightyape> xrightness worked but i set it to ff by mistake not 100
<eightyape> and the thing dimmed
<eightyape> no iset it and it wont play ball
<trinikrono> are you in the terminal or within lightdm or whatever
<eightyape> seems like at the top of the process tree and first decision the onbaord wants is
<trinikrono> what you can try is to make a manual xorg file
<trinikrono> we needs infos on the xorg intel driver
<eightyape> whteher im on ac or battery and t has two different config folders for both eventualities
<trinikrono> the modes etc
<eightyape> you tell me how
<eightyape> and i will
<eightyape> hang on google might know
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting eightyape
<trinikrono> if its intel most likely a the x intel driver
<trinikrono> you should really test the latest daily image
<trinikrono> it would have all the intel fixes
<trinikrono> the newest ones
<eightyape> will do
<mdiviesti> hey folks... I just installed xubuntu... I'm trying to find a way to use dual monitors but don't see it in the settings manager.
<eightyape> lol
<eightyape> i bet you a pound its another 965
<eightyape> what chipset are you running mdiviesti
<eightyape> ?
<eightyape> laptop?
<trinikrono> lspci | grep VGA
<trinikrono> :D
<eightyape> tower?
<mdiviesti> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [Quadro NVS 290] (rev a1)
<mdiviesti> tis a dell tower
<trinikrono> mdiviesti: did you install the non free drivers already
<trinikrono> nvidia has they own setting manager
<mdiviesti> Hmm.. how do I find them to install?
<mdiviesti> kind of n00bish...
<mdiviesti> hm.. I see nvidia server settings..
<DexterF> autif: did that, didn't help
<DexterF> well, I'll test that some more
<eightyape> downloading fresh image now..
<eightyape> got xbacklight working but only seems to switch between dim and slightly less dim
<eightyape> and does like percentage inputs
<eightyape> right then -wtf is xorg
<eightyape> x11
<eightyape> xthis xthat
<eightyape> chicken, noone wants to take on the 965
<eightyape> even mr gma booster failed and he had my 950 set running 720p
<eightyape> attached to the measly single core atom
<eightyape> sigh
<eightyape> no hotkeys, no dual monitor, crazy audio- the xp disc beckons
#xubuntu 2012-01-24
<liveXubun> 'sudo update-grub' will not run on liveUSB xubuntu 11.04. Is different command needed??
<n2diy> Looking for opinions on using  Dropbox?
<Unit193> U1 and Dropbox aren't too different
<xxxxxxxx> any advice on what to do with this?
<xxxxxxxx> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) [8086:2a02] (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<xxxxxxxx> 	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device [1734:1123]
<xxxxxxxx> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45
<xxxxxxxx> 	Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<xxxxxxxx> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<xxxxxxxx> 	I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
<xxxxxxxx> 	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
<xxxxxxxx> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<xxxxxxxx> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<xxxxxxxx> 	Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<xxxxxxxx> 00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) [8086:2a03] (rev 03)
<xxxxxxxx> 	Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device [1734:1123]
<xxxxxxxx> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<xxxxxxxx> 	Memory at fc100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<xxxxxxxx> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<xxxxxxxx> icanhas no brightness control
<xxxxxxxx> icanhas no dual monitor settings separate workspaces
<xxxxxxxx> on the newest kernel
<knome> !pastebin | xxxxxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxxxxx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xxxxxxxx> no hotkeys
<xxxxxxxx> sorry
<xxxxxxxx> acpi is mental
<xxxxxxxx> audio is realtek,  coded 268
<xxxxxxxx> which doesnt know what its doing
<xxxxxxxx> half the time
<xxxxxxxx> noone cares cos its intel junk
<xxxxxxxx> it seems the hardware is configured on the gma chips to have a weird tree
<xxxxxxxx> that begins with an ac/battery choice
<xxxxxxxx> but noone cares
<xxxxxxxx> haha
<knome> or it is just silent because nobody knows the answer
<yyyyyyyy> true
<yyyyyyyy> xxxxxxxx: You could try the #kernel channel
<xxxxxxxx> i have been told on several channels literally thAT MY CHIPS ARE RUBBISH AND  SHOULD GO ABD BUY ANOTHER LAPTOP
<knome> please calm down
<xxxxxxxx> ITS OK I DIDNT CRY
<xxxxxxxx> sorry it was accidental caps lock knocked rant
<yyyyyyyy> I didn't want to be rude but I was thinking along the same lines
<yyyyyyyy> Looks like the hardware is reluctant to me
<knome> not all hardware works as well in linux, that doesn't make other hardware worse than the other
<yyyyyyyy> Yeah just makes the vendor look evil
<knome> in that sense they all are, more or less.
<xxxxxxxx> the vendor is evil intel, so many different commands for the chipsets- was built to be difficult to escape windows
<xxxxxxxx> the functionality is there but there is no acpi support and the whole thing is integrated pathways- is the battery out then switch to 30 bright etc
<xxxxxxxx> prob seems to be fujitsus launch manger
<xxxxxxxx> and the lack of gma drivers
<xxxxxxxx> will try tthe kernel guys see if i can botch together a hotch potch of modules so it half works at least
<lighta> hi guys, hey where can I edit menu please ?, (I would like to remove old netbeans application link)
<Unit193> lighta: What version of Xubuntu?
<lighta> !version I guess, 11.10 oneric
<ubottu> lighta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lighta> i'm looking in /etc/xdg atm but didn't found it yet
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install alacarta --no-install-recommends
<lighta> is that for me ?
<Unit193> alacarte
<Unit193> Yep, that's a nice menu editor
<lighta> yes that what I jsut google
<lighta> ok i'll try that thx
<lighta> but juste for my info was I in good folder ?
<Unit193> Don't forget the "--no-install-recommends" part
<Unit193> Nope :P
<Unit193> The correct one is /usr/share/applications/
<lighta> ah ye ok
<lighta> oh seem I had it alacarte
<lighta> hmm that quite weird
<lighta> alacarte doesn't see the entry I want to remove
<lighta> I'll try do a screenshot
<lighta> if only I could do a screenshot while menu open
<nanotube> hit printscreen keyboard key ?
<nanotube> (or use a digital camera :D )
<lighta> well does it work for you printscreen while you have xfce menu open ?
<lighta> cause me it doesn't
<lighta> ah it's ok finally he found it
<nanotube> <lighta> well does it work for you printscreen while you have xfce menu open ? <- funnily enough, no it doesn't :P i call bug! :)
<lighta> well taht ok I did something like screenshot --delay
<nanotube> :)
<lighta> now I'm trying to fix netbeans but trough google it doesn't seem good : http://markmail.org/thread/nm7o6k2snrspl5wx
<piv1> hey all, is there a way to clear the settings from simple scan?
<istok> where did the network tab go, it was in ubuntu, xubuntu seems to not have it by default.
<istok> i can't detect the lan
<Marzata> istok: the network tab?
<istok> Marzata, yeah, to view local lan/network, it is usually located under the 'places' tab
<istok> i'm in a building with about 400 pc, i should be able to detect them, but even pings aren't working
<istok> if i run an instance of ubuntu however, it picks up the network fine
<istok> google doesn't tell me anything, i've been searching for days.
<Marzata> istok: with patience?
<istok> that, or i just use ubuntu :/
<istok> i'd rather not.
<ushills> Hi, microphone not working in xubuntu, can hear sound through speaker but not capturing, any ideas?
<gry> Hi! What is /var/crash? Some docs URL that you have?
<istok> ushills, clicking the sound should open the mixer, you should then be able to select which capture device to use by adding a control/master
<ushills> when I do that I select the master (only option) still doesn't capture anything.
<ushills> i.e select controls only give me master
<istok> ushills, that's the only way i know how to do it, mine didn't detect sound, i had to manually configure the alsa mixer
<istok> gry, crash dump images and the log files are written in /var/crash
<istok> google has info
<gry> I searched for docs, not found sane docs yet. :-)
<gry> (If you have some useful links, very welcome to share)
<istok> i don't, i just found the info on google, my /var/crash is empty
<StrontiumCat> hello everyone
<StrontiumCat> i want to enable farsi keyboard (and a method of switching from english keyboard <-> Farsi). So far, i've been able to add the keyboard I want in Settings Manager. Can't seem to find a way of switching between the languages. I've got SCIM installed, if that is relevant info
<StrontiumCat> can any kind soul help?
<StrontiumCat> guess not
<StrontiumCat> well thanks anyway
<StrontiumCat> i'll have to switch back to windows i suppose
<marvin_> hi!
<marvin_> i've got a problem with my soundcard and tried everything i found in the internet. the card is a onboard chip (realtek alc888). so snd-hda-intel should be the ight module. under the live system everything works perfect. on the installed system not. annyone that can help me?
<popsch> how can I see the keys stored in the gnome-keyring? seahorse doesn't show me these keys
<holstein> is it still at ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring ? can you view it in some capacity with nano? i wouldnt expect to be able to "view" it...
<popsch> it's weird. apparently gigolo doesn't store the data in the keyring, if the login fails. However, it seems to remember it until you quit gigolo.
<popsch> that might also be the reason why seahorse didn't store it
<Marzata> "In Iceland, Keflavík was renowned as a rich source of musicians during the 1960s and 70s, and is therefore also known as bítlabærinn or "The Beatle Town"."?
<Marzata> sorry
<neronin> Something very strange has happened to me, for some reason i lost the right to sudo, Xubuntu says im not in the sudoers file. I suppose im no longer in the admin group. I restarted and tried to change the root password from failsafe mode, but when i do passwd root i get this: "authentication token manipulation error". What should I do here? I need to get back in the admin group/sudoers file
<GridCube> neronin, I don't know why, but people with passwords problems usually have problems with the .ICEauthority file on ~/
<GridCube> you could try moving it away and rebooting?
<GridCube> i don't really know
<neronin> ok, i will google it first
<neronin> It doesnt seem to be my exact problem, from a quick read. But i will try it out, brb
<neronin> GridCube:  No that didnt help. This is so weird. I have done absolutely nothing to the user accounts in the last few days, as far as i know
<GridCube> :/
<neronin> Is there a way i can reset (set) the root password, apart from the way i tried?
<GridCube> mmm, i used the recovery session to reset it once, but you say that you already did that
<neronin> and how earth can you get deleted from the admin group/the sudoers file?
<GridCube> i mean, you can not sudo while being root
<GridCube> tn
<GridCube> tb
<GridCube> that would be silly
<Sysi> you can
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> :/ thats silly
<neronin> yes, but im not root of course, but if i could get access to the root account my problems would not be problems anymore :)
<Sysi> it would be silly to not, when needing something like sudo -u
<Sysi> neronin:boot to failsafe session?
<neronin> is there a root password set at the xubuntu installation? i dont remember if i did that, was a long time ago
<GridCube> neronin, the root password its your main user password
<neronin> Sysi:  I did, and i tried passwd root, which gave me the error message above
<Sysi> there is no root passwd, first user just can use sudo
<GridCube> i did this and it worked neronin http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Sysi> you could boot from livecd to check sudoers file
<Sysi> I'll be off now, phone feels crippled for typing
<neronin> GridCube:  that was the guide i first used, but since i cant do passwd root, or passwd username, without getting the error message i wrote about above i get nowhere
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> i got that error too, but then i tried again, i think i first "mounted" the standard system
<neronin> This is really silly.. I would hate to have to re-install everything .. :(
<GridCube> i dont remember exactly what i did
<GridCube> but then i could go to roo
<GridCube> t
<GridCube> and try the passwd
<GridCube> let me reboot and check a moment
<GridCube> ill be back
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> neronin, yes :)
<neronin> GridCube:  good news?
<GridCube> you have to choose first to "reload" the disk
<GridCube> and then choose root from the bottom of the list
<neronin> at the failsafe menu? i didnt see a "reload" there, maybe i missed it
<neronin> ok, i will try again, brb
<neronin> GridCube:  I suppose you meant "Remount", right? When i choose remount it looks like the drive is mounted, but then i cant do anyhting else, let alone get back to the failsafe menu
<neronin> i can only press ctrl +c, but then Xubuntu boots up normally
<neronin> or do you mean something else with "reload"?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it was remount
<GridCube> it should sent you bnack to the menu
<GridCube> and then you choose the last root option
<neronin> yes i would have loved if that would have worked, but it didnt send me back to the menu
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sad
<GridCube> it does that for me, and then i can change the passwords
<neronin> or maybe i have to wait a minute or two
<neronin> I will try it out again, if that fails i will boot a live cd and try to edit the sudoers file
<neronin> brb
<dubphil> Hello ! any one knows how to open a .jar file ? I mean exploring it of course, squeeze doesn't recognize it, nore thunar
<holstein> dubphil: http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/06/07/howto-run-jar-files-in-ubuntu/
<GridCube> doesnt the "no java on ubuntu" has started yet?
<holstein> yeah, not sure how that works now with open java or whatever we have went to
<GridCube> yep
<dubphil> holstein: I know how to execute it, I just want to explore it
<Myrtti> rename to zip
<Marzata> make it +x and run it, no?
<Myrtti> then open with unzip
<dubphil> looks here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iebx0OQr-OQ
<dubphil> I would like to do like him on Xubuntu :p
<ghuman> ciao ita?
<holstein> dubphil: i dont see anything there that cant be done.. you can always fire up a live CD and do the work there if you want it to be *exactly* how it is on the tutorial video
<dubphil> Myrtti: hey your advice works :)
<dubphil> amazing
<GridCube> hey holstein http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-backtracks-on-deleting-Oracle-s-Sun-Java-1415541.html
<Myrtti> same works with odt and other libreoffice formats :-P
<holstein> GridCube: interesting... i hadnt followed up on that, and assumed itwas already on the way out
<GridCube> holstein, me neither just searched it up
<dubphil> arf not really, I can't delete files in squeeze :(
<GridCube> lol Myrtti :P wikipedia says that jars are just zips with another file extension :P
<GridCube> dubphil, you can like, extract files, edit or whatever and recompress
<dubphil> holstein: I would be proud to do this whith my ubuntu ;)
<Myrtti> GridCube: yup :->
<dubphil> GridCube: yes if wikipedia is true then
<GridCube> oh no you cant recompress just like that
<GridCube> wikipedia says the order of compression its important, oh well, the more you know
<dubphil> GridCube: I even try, experience will tell
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> dubphil, http://java.sun.com/developer/Books/javaprogramming/JAR/basics/
<here4thegear> so... I've installed xubuntu yesterday along side windows 7... I can boot into xubuntu just fine and I love it but... I can't boot into windows 7 even though I need to. It does show up on the boot screen and I can select it but it just kicks me back to boot
<GridCube> here4thegear, open a terminal and write >sudo update-grub
<dubphil> result : the jar rename to zip is opened by squeeze, but the extraction fail
<here4thegear> GridCube: done and no joy... same issue.
<GridCube> dubphil, read the link i pasted you earlier
<GridCube> here4thegear, mmm
<GridCube> do you have a recovery cd for 7?
<here4thegear> no... these things come shipped with recovery partitions these days
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> well try running a chkdsk against the 7 partition?
<here4thegear> hm... sounds like a good idea.
<GridCube> can you load the partition to check the files?
<GridCube> mount it i mean
<here4thegear> yes.. I can mount the partitian
<GridCube> here4thegear, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765197
<here4thegear> Well, those directions bring me to "error: file not found." followed by "grub rescue>" now on my boot up... lol.. I did something wrong.
<here4thegear> ^ for GridCube:
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> you probably did here4thegear
<GridCube> sorry
<here4thegear> at this point, I have no clue what to do... at grub rescue> what can I type just to load into something?
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<here4thegear> thanks... I'll check those
<neronin> GridCube:  I did it! :) I started up a live cd and mounted the HDD rw and added myself to the sudoers file...pheew
<GridCube> :D
<neronin> I'm back!
<GridCube> congrats
<GridCube> o/
<neronin> i would like to have those two hours of my life back though :)
<GridCube> NO
<here4thegear> I can get into diagnostics so... I'm running that to see if that will help anything... I doubt it will but... eh
<GridCube> :P
<here4thegear> is there a good live grub that detects partitions and lets you attempt to boot into them? That would at least get me into windows so that I can fix the mbr
<neronin> GridCube:  and thanks for the help
<GridCube> here4thegear, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<DaveG_> hi - i am a xubuntu and to be honest a linux newbie and i have a little problem which I would welcome some help with please
<DaveG_> I have 11.10 installed - but due to a little problem I have messed up the panel menu at the top of the screen
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> DaveG_, how messed up?
<DaveG_> is there a simple way to reset it as the manual method of adding and aranging components does not seem to work
<DaveG_> well - it's tjhere - but I cannot get it to look like it did before I messed it up
<DaveG_> separators / spacing seem to be the main problem
<DaveG_> i was wondering if there was a file I could reset to get me back to a known good startintg position
<GridCube> mmm there is a way
<GridCube> but i cant remember it just now
<GridCube> let me do some research and ill be back
<GridCube> :)
<DaveG_> ok - thank ypu very much
<GridCube> delete all files inside ~/.config/xfce , then log back in :)
<DaveG_> ok - let me have a go and get back to you in a moment
<DaveG_> does the tilda character mean home directory ?
<DaveG_> just trying to find it on a mac keyboard
<GridCube> yes DaveG_
<GridCube> :D the tilde character means /home/user
<GridCube> you get there by writing cd and pressing enter in any terminal
<GridCube> DaveG_, press alt-f2 and write: thunar /home/YOURUSER/.config/xfce4
<GridCube> and move or delete the files you have ther
<DaveG_> including dirs ?
<GridCube> sure, if you are afraid, just move them to other folder
<GridCube> if things go wrong you put them back
<GridCube> but in theory xubuntu will just regenerate them as it where a clean boot
<DaveG_> yay ! it worked
<GridCube> :D awesome
<DaveG_> thanks so much
<GridCube> no problemo muchacho
<cc_INC> Hi guys, I deleted my usr/share/themes folder by accident. Any ideas how to restore? Just create a new folder and download some themes or do I need a fresh new install?
<knome> cc_INC, first one is okay.
<cc_INC> Cool, thanks!
<genii-around> Probably to remake the folder then install ubuntu-artwork which will populate it somewhat
<genii-around> xubuntu-artwork , rather :)
<Marzata> where to submit photos for xubu 12.04
<cc_INC> Where can I find some decent Xubuntu themes? I am looking at xfce-look.org right now. But all suggestions are welcome
<lighta> hey no ones using netbeans here ?
<baizon> nope
<baizon> eclipse here :)
<piv1> lighta: there is one i just started tring called sublime text 2... worth checking out.
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> na actually my issue is that 7.1 doesn't want to start again,, well it do start but crashing =( I wonder if I was alone, search on the net most was about win xp
<Deon> hi to all
#xubuntu 2012-01-25
<Lucid1004PS3> Good evening....
<Lucid1004PS3> I was wondering if there existed an implementation of desktop position/size for Xorg? I am running lucid on a PS3, and while everything looks sweet and runs nicely, I am stuck with a monitor that can't handle the overscan, and somehow setfb only works on the text consoles and not the GUI
<holstein> you can always use a custom xorg.conf.. try the arandr tool, or the included one for tweaking the resolution
<Lucid1004PS3> My videomode is fine, but by default the non-"full" modes are all letterboxed, and setting the full mode overscans by a large margin
<Lucid1004PS3> so I toyed with fbset to set the margins and all, but it only affect the text consoles, somehow X seems immune to it... I think it has to do with the order I am loading things up... I am running a fbset shellscript at bootup through /etc/rc5.d/S99setfb
<holstein> it really depends on your hardware case... you can try other graphics drivers assuming they are available... putting together a custom xorg.conf would be the way to get exactly what you want, assuming the hardware supports it... sometimes i use a puppy live CD or knoppix to assist
<holstein> Lucid1004PS3: i would undo the fbset you are running and experiment with xorg
<holstein> good luck :)
<Lucid1004PS3> the resolutions on a playstation 3 are exposed by the hypervisor and are limited, I have the best one for now... What I am looking in Xorg is a somewhat simple way to add margins around the desktop space
<Lucid1004PS3> I can add panels but then i get my mouse cursor lost off screen
<focalt> yo guys
<focalt> i'm trying to install a package
<focalt> and i'0m getting this
<focalt> http://pastebin.com/yDcKZLks
<focalt> what does it mean?
<focalt> thankls
<GridCube> focalt, check that you have at least build-essentials
<lighta> focalt, seen like you can't compile on C++
<lighta> so I,d suggest to install g++
<lighta> but yeah from youre configure there lot of no so maybe you have other missing librairie
<focalt> hum
<focalt> ok, thanks :)
<focalt> great help :D
<mudman> hello
<mudman> I'm new here and to linux
<mudman> after some testing with other distro I installed xubunto 11.00
<mudman> I must say I like it a lot
<autif1> you probably mean 11.04 or 11.10
<john_rambo> http://pastebin.com/6pV4yYsk  <<<<Cant update 10.04
<mudman> yes sorry 11.10
<mudman> its the last one
<mudman> its nice really, better than the ubuntu one imo
<mudman> the menu is a great help for a windows user
<mudman> but since I'm new to linux I'm having some problems that maybe someone could help me with
<mudman> the biggest issue I have is installing drivers
<mudman> I installed in a old presario laptop
<mudman> which i need for school
<mudman> this presario has the ati rs200 gfx's and no wireless
<mudman> I've been reading a lot, but some docs webpages seem to be directed at other distros
<mudman> so untill now I failed at instaling either the gfx driver or the usb2 wireless stick
<mudman> from what I've read linux seem to have some problems with wireless sticks, so it may be impossible what I want
<mudman> but if someone here his able to help I would be very thankfull
<mudman> lsusb reported this:
<mudman> D-Link Corp. IEEE 802.11g USB2.0 Wireless Network Adapter-PN
<mudman> sorry complete line is : Bus 001 Device 004: ID 2001:3761 D-Link Corp. IEEE 802.11g USB2.0 Wireless Network Adapter-PN
<mudman> any tips for a linux newb on how if possible to make it work?
<mudman> hello
<mudman> someone in here not afk?
<shoenig> can you link to the product page?
<mudman> thank you for reply but it doesn't exist anymore
<mudman> its actually a surecom usb2 11g stick
<mudman> lsusb list it has d-link
<mudman> from what i read it seems to be compatible with zd1211rw driver
<mudman> I just dont know how to install, or I do it wrong, or may even be a losing battle if not compatible :(
<mudman> I'm willing to buy another, though my income is small, but I need wireless for shool
<mudman> but its listed here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<mudman> the only one under surecom its the EP-9001-g A2
<mudman> I have to go to bed now, thank you for trying to help
<mudman> I'll come back tomorrow
<istok> mudman, don't give up, i'm sure you'll get it sorted :)
<istok> someone should be active then.
<istok> night.
<mudman> I wont thanks ;)
<mudman> I liked the os a lot
<mudman> it runs great on this pc :D
<istok> same with mine, except i can't detect lan/network
<mudman> I'll also try the linux-wireless channel
<mudman> well in my case the device shows in lsusb so it must be a good thing ;)
<mudman> bye bye cya tomorrow then and thanks again
<istok> it means it detects, but that can still mean some work for you making it work, either loading a module, adding it to kernel, etc
<istok> later.
<mudman> will see then thanks people :D
<xubuntu946> wow, cool ending link on a webchat via the installer.  polished distribution :)
<reon> how can I get audacious to show in the volume control icon options on the panel?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86669/how-to-integrate-audacious-in-the-sound-menu no easy way currently reon
<reon> bazhang: Thanks will have a look at that link.
<reon> bazhang: Got it sorted! Installed audacious 3.2 beta from PPA, http://ubuntucafe.blogspot.com/2012/01/install-audacious-32-beta-in-ubuntu.html
<sanoob> hi any one there?
<baizon> hi, yes
<sanoob> can i use irc for video sharing?
<sanoob> imean video calling ?
<sanoob> in emphathy?
<sanoob> hi
<baizon> dont think so
<baizon> irc doesnt support video calling
<Marzata> baizon: imo.im does?
<baizon> Marzata: how?
<Myrtti> I doubt it is purely IRC client
<kebriya> hi. i want to cut my files from home/user/download. but paste is deactive in the partition which i want to move them?
<reon> kebriya, you don't have permission to write to the destination folder. What is the destination folder?
<kebriya> its one of my partitions
<kebriya> what if i log in with root?
<well_laid_lawn> you won't have a root user unless you made one
<well_laid_lawn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<well_laid_lawn> what are we talking about anywaay? I just got here
<bazhang> he quit, but logging in as root
<well_laid_lawn> ok. I don't think he'll get far then...
<baizon> guys a question
<baizon> is there a plugin / addon / program thats working like unitys dash?
<baizon> i mean just the "search" part
<bazhang> for thunar?
<baizon> not necessarily
<baizon> can be a standalone
<baizon> for example integrated in the panel
<baizon> hmm, can the xfce4-verve-plugin autocomplete for documents?
<baizon> found it :D
<baizon> xfce4-linelight-plugin
<bazhang> nice
<baizon> love xfce :D
<baizon> hmm, why not combine verve and linelight
<mudman> +i mudman
<mudman> hello again
<mudman> I'm a linux newb, and on irc also :x
<well_laid_lawn> hello mudman
<mudman> hello
<well_laid_lawn> !welcome
<ubottu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<mudman> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<mudman> well I some just a small problems
<mudman> I installed xubuntu 11.10
<mudman> os runs wonders on my laptop
<mudman> but only my wireless stick and gfx's are no installed
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about the wireless stick but what is the graphics card you have?
<mudman> I've run lsusb and the wireless shows up has D-Link IEEE 802.11g USB2.0 adapter-PN
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mudman> the gfx is IGP340 knowed as RS200M
<well_laid_lawn> ^ might have a clue
<mudman> I check thanks
<well_laid_lawn> is that ati?
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mudman> been reading quiet a lot before coming here
<mudman> thank you :D
<well_laid_lawn> it sometimes takes some effort
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<mudman> I know and I'm willing to do it ;)
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<mudman> thanks
<mudman> I'm checking those pages, but I'll be around
<lordjj> What book/website would be the definitive guide to Linux?
<bazhang> lordjj, there is none.
<mudman> I hear good things about "linux power tools" and "unix and linux administration handbook"
<mudman> but I havent got any yet
<blackarchan> im just installing xubuntu in virtualbox
<blackarchan> can i use gnome applications?
<mudman> i'm not shure blackarchan but i think it depends on the version of xubuntu you have
<blackarchan> last version 11.10
<blackarchan> because till now i used only gnome
<hobgoblin> should be able to - might pull in loads of recommended things - but it will work
<hobgoblin> if the download looks rather large try in a terminal with sudo apt-get install foo --no-install-recommends see if it is smaller
<focalt> hello guys
<mudman> the more i read about wireless support the more confused i get :(
<focalt> just installed oneiric
<mudman> hello
<focalt> but I can't install proprietary graphics drivers
<focalt> http://pastebin.com/KmmFM7nn
<focalt> that's jockey.log
<focalt> what's wrong?
<focalt> thanks
<likemindead> So Ubuntu is slowly becoming LCARS? ;-]
<likemindead> (The Heads-Up Display)
<Marzata> Ubu is back to CLI in 12.04
<mudman> hello :D
<mudman> I have my wireless stick working now :)
<autif> what all did you have to do?
<mudman> I'm a bit ashamed to say it, but I used the windows driver :x
<autif> likeminded, Marzata - There is an ipad app for the PADD with LCARS interface, funny, how I thought it was meant to be hyperbole  - http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/star-trek-padd/id446277240?mt=8
<autif> i probably meant likemindead
<mudman> it was really easy thx to ndiswrapper?
<xubuntu154> hello smbdy here to help with installation<
<xubuntu154> ??
<xubuntu154> im installing via live usb, but it seems, is hangs in ubiquity laptop detect
<likemindead> xubuntu154: I've always had better luck with CD over USB.
<crond> xubuntu154, also if the installer gives you issues, use the alternate iso
<xubuntu154> i dont have free Cd :/ ..it's 1st time, it hags ..my PC is 1 year old, phenom X4, gtx460 ..no unknown HW
<xubuntu154> installer copied files quickly ..but now, i'm just w8ing
<xubuntu154> Jan 25 17:55:41 ubuntu kernel: [   30.848027] eth0: no IPv6 routers present Jan 25 16:55:44 ubuntu ntpdate[3828]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -3597.909898 sec Jan 25 16:56:02 ubuntu ubiquity[3943]: Ubiquity 2.8.7 Jan 25 16:56:03 ubuntu ubiquity[3943]: log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect
<xubuntu154> ubiquity[3943]: log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect is last entry in installer
<likemindead> It shouldn't take but 15 or 20 minutes, tops.
<likemindead> Definitely try the alternate iso.
<xubuntu154> what's difference between normal and alternate iso?
<holstein> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/11.10/release/xubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<xubuntu154> what's the difference between normal and alternate iso?
<holstein> xubuntu154: the alternate is a different type of installer bascially, though i like to see the desktop live before in install
<likemindead> It's faster. No Live Desktop. Just install.
<xubuntu154> aha
<xubuntu154> :/ i'm realizing that new kernels/distros are getting worser ..
<likemindead> I don't think so.
<holstein> yeah, its likely the support for your particular hardware that is challening you
<likemindead> May just be a Live CD/USB issue.
<xubuntu154> why? it's my first time with PC (not laptop) that i'm unable to install linux ..
<xubuntu154> for example the newest fedora 16 without problems
<holstein> xubuntu154: could be as likemindead suggests thats its an issue with the USB install
<xubuntu154> i used unetbootin ..
<xubuntu154> any advice for smthing better?
<holstein> could be as i suggested and its an issue with the kernel and the support for your particular hardware
<xubuntu154> how is that possible...currently i'm in live session of xubuntu, everything works fine ..but it's unable to install ..
<holstein> xubuntu154: not sure, you'll just need to troubleshoot and go from there.. the alternate installer is a great next step... taking your USB stick out of the equation is not a bad idea
<xubuntu154> i think that 1st thing is to light cigarette, than try it again & than try it with alternate :)
<xubuntu154> btw i'm really surprised & pleased that somebody answered me ..so thanks a lot ;)
<likemindead> The alternate iso has been very helpful for me over the years.
<xubuntu154> thanks again, i have never used it
<xubuntu154> ok, i'm going to balcon, to smoke cigarette & then I will try it with original iso again
<xubuntu154> if it won't work i will try it with alternate
<xubuntu154> so see ya soon ;|
<likemindead> Godspeed!
<blackarchan> can i create a custom menu example Places from gnome?? but with my own Aplications and folders?
<holstein> blackarchan: a shortcut to a directory? sure...
<blackarchan> but how do you create a Menu like Applications Menu???
<holstein> blackarchan: you can add that into the panel, but i think its already there by default... or a mini version of it
<blackarchan> Applications Menu it is ...but that was an example i want to create somthing like that...but instead to put in it my own things
<holstein> blackarchan: sure, its all open, you can literally do whatever you like... you might want to explore adding some custom launchers to the panel
<blackarchan> but with launchers you have 1 launchers for 1 application....so if want to have more then 10applications it will full my panel
<holstein> try and be general though.. a lot of folk here dont know what it is when you compare what you want to gnome... its been a while since i have been in there as well... if you can come up with exactly what you want, and where you want it, we can help
<holstein> blackarchan: do you want something like a drawer?... or a seperate panel? or a launcher bar?...
<blackarchan> yes
<holstein> mabye the quick launcher? http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<blackarchan> holstein: thnx
<hobgoblin> blackarchan: I have 2 launchers in my panel that have 8 things in them - normal launchers though
<blackarchan> hobgoblin: what i don`t like at launchers is that they have only icon and the icon is autogenerated from last application runed and you cannot make sub-menus
<hobgoblin> blackarchan: my icons stay the same
<hobgoblin> changeable in advanced
<hobgoblin> you must have show last used item in panel enabled
<hobgoblin> but no - there's no sub-menu
<blackarchan> hobgoblin:i really need some sub-menus....:(
<hobgoblin> sorry blackarchan - no idea how to do that without creating a menu of your own and using that rather than the standard one
<knome> blackarchan, if you want submenus, you have to create a separate menufile.
<blackarchan> knome: how can i create a separate menufile???thats what im asking?:
<knome> blackarchan, currently, it's not too easy
<blackarchan> if i can learn then its perfect
<knome> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<knome> ^ that should help getting started :)
<blackarchan> knome: but that is a how tu customize the actual application menu right?
<knome> blackarchan, well, the thing is, you have to create a similar menu
<knome> then you can add another "xfce menu" applet, and use the menu file you just created
<blackarchan> knome: so you create a mymenu.menu
<blackarchan> knome: now ive seen that u can use a custom file for menu
<knome> blackarchan, yeah
<blackarchan> i see...its not that complicated just a long proccess if you want a simple menu
<knome> yeah, mostly
<knome> submenus are also slightly complicated
<blackarchan> im gonna start reading right away...but way submenus are more complicated???its just more code in xml or you need to add more scripts/includes?
<knome> keep on reading ;)
<knome> it's not too hard either
<blackarchan> tnx for all the help
<knome> np, have fun and good luck :)
<blackarchan> knome: thnx
<ednem> hiho^^
<su> hi
<su> I just installed oneiric
<su> and I can't install ati proprietary drivers
<su> I get this
<su> http://pastebin.com/UifSRSQg
<su> can anyone give me a hint?
<su> thanks :)
<knome> su, maybe ask #ubuntu if somebody knows
#xubuntu 2012-01-26
<Fudge> what is the link fo rme to check package lists for xubuntu precise?
<Powl> hello everybody, can someone tell me how to use unofficial playonlinux scripts
<Kingsy> what the hell is up with this HUD that ubuntu are bringing out? thank god I moved to xfce
<Kingsy> it looks shockingly bad
<ablomen> Yeah it follow's the current trend of user interfaces nicely, getting in the way of actual work as much as possible
<Kingsy> I just cant beleive how much they have ruined it
<Kingsy> thank the LORD for xubuntu and xfce
<Kingsy> or I would be on a different distro.. that right there is a deal breaker
<PopeJob> why is the next LTS for xubuntu supported only 3 years, while even Lubuntu has 5 years support?
<PopeJob> why not quite lubuntu and move to xubuntu development? :p
<PopeJob> *quit
<knome> PopeJob, we don't have enough developers to be able to give support for the xubuntu-specific packages for 5 years
<knome> PopeJob, lubuntu serves a different experience, so it makes sense to release both
<Marzata> Lubuntu is very amateurish-like
<knome> it's still quite a young derivative
<knome> if we want to continue with this subject though, let's move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Marzata> knome: what is this channel about then?
<knome> xubuntu *support*
<knome> discussing the differences in lubuntu and xubuntu doesn't exactly fit that
<knome> altogehter -offtopic is more relaxed, you don't even have to talk about *buntu* all the time ;)
<Marzata> ok
<koxaman> hi :)
<koxaman> can someone help me? ati driver install
<PopeJob_> just ask and lets see if someone can answer
<koxaman> I get this error: and I do not know what to do with it
<koxaman> [Error]A previous installation of fglrx driver detected to be loaded.User must uninstall existing fglrx driver or run install with force option. Forcing the installation is not recommended.
<koxaman> I would like install ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64
<Unhammer> what's the default pdf reader in xubuntu?
<ablomen> Unhammer, evince should be the default
<Unhammer> ok, thanks ablomen :)
<baizon> Unhammer: evince
<xubuntu974> hi, do you support also eeeXubuntu? :)
<knome> xubuntu974, that shouldn't be needed with the newer versions of xubuntu, but generally we don't support that. depends what the question is
<xubuntu974> the point is I have an Asus eeepc (1011px) with windows 7
<xubuntu974> but I'd like to try a gnu/linux distro
<xubuntu974> I read that eeexubuntu is fine for that (but quite old) - so the question is wider: is Xubuntu ok for this kind of netbook? :)
<holstein> xubuntu974: it is... you might want to consider 10.04 for that machine, if its your first linux experience
<holstein> you can try all *buntu versions live, and most other distros live as well... this will give you an idea of the hardware support
<xubuntu974> actually I used ubuntu for my old laptop, but with this new netbook I wasn't sure which distro and version to use
<holstein> AFAIK eeexubuntu is dead
<holstein> xubuntu974: just use the one you are used ot
<holstein> to*
<xubuntu974> fine, thanks :)
<holstein> if you find the one you are used to too heavy, you can make it xubuntu easily
<xubuntu974> yes, if xubuntu is fine with this kind of pc, it's fine :) I've tried in the past and I had no problem with that, thanks very much
<GridCube> xubuntu974, i use xubuntu on a computer like that
<GridCube> and it works pretty well :D
<GridCube> no complains
<GridCube> im using 11.10
<GridCube> for a matter of comparison ill say that if it runs 7 it runs xubuntu
<xubuntu974> nice, I have 7 pre.installed (and that asus os which doesn't work actually)
<Marzata> someone running Xubuntu on Lenovo L520?
<GridCube> my computer came with a 7 install too, and i simply installed the standard xubuntu 11.10 on it using a live usb and it just works :D xubuntu974
<GridCube> !details | Marzata, what is your problem?
<ubottu> Marzata, what is your problem?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Marzata> !details ¦ GridCube
<ubottu> Marzata: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> |, not ¦
<GridCube> you are using the wrong | Marzata, but in any case, please give details of your problem, whe might not be using that computer but we might be able to help anyway
<Marzata> huh, |¦
<Marzata> knome: thanks
<xubuntu048> salve a tutti
<xubuntu048> potreste aiutarmi se non riesco a installare qiuck order sul mio pc con xubuntu?
<Pici> !it | xubuntu048
<ubottu> xubuntu048: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu048> sorry
<GridCube> :D no problem xubuntu048
<autif> google translate says salve to prejudice - what does it actually mean in italian? it translated everything else very well
<autif> is it hi or evening or something elsE?
<GridCube> autif, it means, hello everybody
<xubuntu339> hello
<xubuntu339> it
<xubuntu339> italiano?
<xubuntu339> mi sono perso
<autif> funny how google translates it to prejudice
<Unhammer> anyone know how to make the "you've been disconnected" OSD go away of itself instead of sticking until I click on it?
<GridCube> not really
<GridCube> Unhammer, try changing the display time on >configuration >notifications
<Unhammer> GridCube, the problem is that it sticks forever
<Unhammer> the others go away after N seconds
<Unhammer> but, trying http://askubuntu.com/questions/67500/how-to-disable-notification-from-network-manager
<Unhammer> maybe that works
<GridCube> Unhammer, yes, change its time and it should work
<Unhammer> GridCube, no
<GridCube> mmm :/
<Unhammer> GridCube, changing the time doesn't help
<Unhammer> but, I have a good feeling about
<Unhammer> gconftool -s /apps/nm-applet/disable-disconnected-notifications --type=bool true
<GridCube> i see
 * Unhammer tries
<GridCube> it might work, but i dont understand it
<Bobzilla> I just installed Xubuntu 11.10 the installation went fine. Then teh updater ran and installed a bunch of updates. After the updaer was done I rebooted as required. Now all I get is a command line "grub>"
<holstein> Bobzilla: i would first try booting an older kernel.. you should see these at boot, or you should be able to hit shift, and see the list
<Bobzilla> I dont get the list even holding the shift key down
<holstein> Bobzilla: what do you get? just one kernel? or no list?
<Bobzilla> no list, just goes right to grub> prompt
<Bobzilla> there is a title on the screen GN GRUB version 1.99-12ubuntu5
<Bobzilla> a paragtapph about Minimal BACH-like editing
<holstein> i would unhide my grub list
 * holstein gotta run...
<Bobzilla> how di I uuhide my grub list?
<Bobzilla> unhide
<Unit193> You edit /etc/default/grub
<Bobzilla> how do I do that if i can't boot into Xbuntu?
<Unit193> (You do have to update-grub after to pickup changes)
<Unit193> After reading backlog, seems grub wasn't installed correctly or something closer to that, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  and see if anything there will help
<holstein> Unit193: good call...
<Unit193> grub.(whatevery it is now) could have been it.  Unhideing the list is something I always seem to do though :P
<holstein> i usually have a few kernels im booting for one reason or another
<Bobzilla> I have booted from a Xubuntu "live-CD" (flashdrive) What would be the commands to fix GRub?
<holstein> Bobzilla: i would recomend recovering or reinstalling grub
<fclt> yo guys
<fclt> I-m trying to install xubuntu 11.04 oneiric 64bit
<fclt> but everytime I try to run the live dvd
<fclt> I get this
<fclt> 0. No Emulation System Type> 00
<fclt> 1. same shit
<fclt> enter a choice
<fclt> >_
<fclt> what-s wrong_
<trinikrono> fclt: is it in a vitrula box?
<trinikrono> *virtual box
<Unit193> Seems like either a bad burn, or CD drive isn{t setup right in the BIOS
<trinikrono> someone said in a forum to press 0 fclt
<trinikrono> you can try that first
<fclt> Unit193, it-s a fresh burn
<fclt> and did instal on gf laptop
<fclt> i-ll try to press 0
<w30> fclt, have you got two dvd drives?
<fclt> w30, no, just one
<fclt> w30, it-s a laptop
<w30> fclt, just checking. Some how I had jumpers set on a two dvd drive setup that worked for Microsoft but not for Linux. The jumpers were wrong but Microsoft didn't care. duh...
#xubuntu 2012-01-27
<m1chael> hello. i am trying to revive an old computer with xubuntu. i'm using xubuntu live at the moment, but the mouse moves all by itself (up and to the left).. i tried different mice, on different surfaces, but the same problem exists.. any ideas on this?
<fclt> hello
<fclt> ok so I managed to install xubuntu oneiric on my hd
<fclt> and when I reboot
<fclt> it won-t boot...
<fclt> just a blinking white cursor on a black screen
<GridCube> something went wrong with your grub iinstallation
<fclt> yeah GridCube I think it-s that too
<fclt> bcause I have no grub2 menu to choose from
<GridCube> yes
<fclt> how can I solve this_ >`
<GridCube> you need to repeat the install and make sure grub gets installed
<fclt> but, GridCube I repeated a thousand time
<fclt> times{
<GridCube> you can also use the supergrub disk to avoid this
<fclt> xubuntu lucid, oneiric, fedora 16...
<GridCube> fclt, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<fclt> GridCube, Super Grub2 Disk 1.99 beta 1 released
<fclt> is this it_
<GridCube> fclt, its a 1.44 image :P you can easily try it
<GridCube> theres a livecd too, that does many more things
<GridCube> you should read that page before doing anything tho, to understand what you are doing
<fclt> GridCube, how do I mount this image to boot_ I-ll not waste a dvd/r to 1.99mb
<GridCube> you could create a live usb with it
<GridCube> using unetbootin
<GridCube> but then again, if you get your system back i would burn a dvd with it
<fclt> hum...
<fclt> you seem convincing
<fclt> :)
<fclt> i-ll just burn a dvd
<fclt> thks man!
<spaceneedle> How do I put icon for Chromium browser on the desktop. How do I do this? I'm using Xubuntu 10.04lts.
<fclt> GridCube, hi again :D
<fclt> ok
<fclt> I ran super grup
<GridCube> ok
<fclt> and i'm on hd oneiric
<GridCube> :D thats good then
<GridCube> now you need to manually install grub
<fclt> I must rebuild grub2.cfg ?
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<GridCube> fclt, follow the restoregrub manual :)
<GridCube> that should fix things
 * GridCube hopes they do :)
<fclt> ok
<fclt> me 2
<fclt> tkx :D
<GridCube> no problem, come back to tell if it worked ;D
<GridCube> so if someone with the same problem comes i know what to say :p
<fclt> fclt@fclt-laptop:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<fclt> [sudo] password for fclt:
<fclt> Installation finished. No error reported.
<fclt> so ill just reboot and pray
<fclt> yo GridCube
<fclt> ain-t got good news... :(
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> what happened?
<fclt> hum
<fclt> I recovered grub
<fclt> it went well
<fclt> but I updated oneiric
<fclt> and then reboot
<fclt> and... got splash screen in an odd resolution
<GridCube> oh
<fclt> bluish screen
<GridCube> thats normal
<fclt> and nothing...
<GridCube> i mean its a normal breaking thing that sometimes happen
<fclt> yeah
<fclt> but it wont boot to windows manager
<GridCube> oh
<fclt> it freezes in a blue screen
<GridCube> thats no so good
<fclt> yeah
<fclt> its weird
<GridCube> fclt, on your grub you should have >other version of linux        as another entry
<GridCube> usually its the third one
<GridCube> or the forth, there you can boot into other kernels
<fclt> but how, if I already formatted my hd a thousand times
<GridCube> :) but you just updated it
<GridCube> and the kernel got updated
<fclt> ah...
<fclt> but now I can-t access grub2.config
<GridCube> yeah that doesnt matter
<GridCube> when you boot
<GridCube> it should have an entry called something like that
<GridCube> >other versions of linux
<GridCube> or something like that
<fclt> with the super grub_
<GridCube> and it should boot exactly like the time it worked
<GridCube> no no
<GridCube> from the standard grub
<fclt> the thing is I have no standard grub
<fclt> no kernel choose menu
<fclt> it boor right into xubuntu
<fclt> it boots{
<GridCube> mmm didnt you say you respored it?
<GridCube> oh
<fclt> yes
<GridCube> ...
<fclt> I restored
<fclt> booted successfully
<fclt> but after update
<fclt> nop
<GridCube> D:
<fclt> it shows the splash screen
<fclt> and that-s all
<GridCube> but thats wrong
<fclt> after ugly splash it freezes
<fclt> yep
<fclt> and i noticed that for a time
<fclt> that I had no grub menu
<GridCube> the thing is, the splash should happen after grub
<fclt> yep
<fclt> but no grub
<GridCube> i see
<fclt> and I formated my hd
<fclt> a thousand times
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> but not now
<GridCube> ?
<fclt> yes i formatted
<GridCube> fclt, you might have a broken mbr
<fclt> yes
<fclt> I googked a mbr editor
<GridCube> you might need to fix it using proper tools
<fclt> and burned a dvd with it
<fclt> but didn-t worked
<fclt> what do you suggest GridCube +
<GridCube> fclt, in the supergrub site, it has another image, a rescue cd with tons of tools, check it out to see if you can use it?
<GridCube> i don't really know, sorry :(
<fclt> you mean rescatux_
<GridCube> yeah that
<GridCube> you could check it, :/ maybe it can fix your mbr
<lightning_Lectri> Hello.
<lightning_Lectri> If anyone here is part of the Xubuntu project you are a hero.
<lightning_Lectri> Best distro yet.
<fclt> yo guys
<fclt> it would be the best distro ever if the splash screen would be customizablwe
<fclt> it's kinda ugly :\
<lightning_Lectri> You think?
<lightning_Lectri> I've tried KDE ubuntu and standard Ubuntu.
<lightning_Lectri> They're layouts are brutle.
<lightning_Lectri> If it runs bad on my old toaster here, it's bad.
<lightning_Lectri> Xubuntu is smooth.
<lightning_Lectri> !XChat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lightning_Lectri> !Guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<YoHoMoJo> Hey, does anyone know how I can get image files on my desktop to have thumbnails?
<YoHoMoJo> running xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> mabye http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-thumbnailers
<YoHoMoJo> Thanks, holstein, I'll try that
<holstein> YoHoMoJo: thats going to be in the file manger though... not sure if you mean on the actual desktop view...
<YoHoMoJo> Oh yeah, I mean the actual desktop
<YoHoMoJo> I guess I can just use file manager though, thanks
<avat> hello
<avat> I have an old Dell Inspiron 2200. The screen is smashed so I have to use a EMachines external monitor - trying to install xubuntu (ocelot), but monitor displays "out of range 35.4k 173hz"
<avat> Any suggestions?
<avat> hello [22:45] <avat> I have an old Dell Inspiron 2200. The screen is smashed so I have to use a EMachines external monitor - trying to install xubuntu (ocelot), but monitor displays "out of range 35.4k 173hz" [22:45] <avat> Any suggestions?
<jasonsrus2007> hello i just installed xubuntu and when i open thunar i get a long hang time and after a while it gives me a ''did not receive reply'' is there a way to fix this?
<subb1> hi all. Can i ask here some info about ati driver install issue on lucid?
<Unhammer> <YoHoMoJo> [20:30:02] Hey, does anyone know how I can get image files on my
<Unhammer> 	   desktop to have thumbnails?
<Unhammer> that's scheduled for xfce 4.10 I think (they're changing the backend for displaying the desktop)
<Unhammer> oh, gone
<ktwo> why do some elements not change style according to the setting under "Appearance" this happens for instant to the update-manager
<ktwo> it looks "greyer" and more simple
<Kingsy> has anyone found that certain sites parts of sites don't work on xubuntu.. for example, I am trying to upload an image to a website using the magento backend.. it works on a windows machine, not xubuntu
<Kingsy> does xubuntu come with flash?
<Myrtti> not by default IIRC
<Kingsy> that'll be it then :)
<Kingsy> btw what does IIRC mean?
<Myrtti> If I recollect/remember correctly
<Kingsy> ah
<Kingsy> Myrtti: what program can you install rpm packages with?
<Kingsy> looks like adobe flash doesnt get shipped in a .deb anymore
<Myrtti> I wouldn't unless there is no other option
<Myrtti> sure it is
<Kingsy> it is?
<Myrtti> you can install it without downloading from adobe
<Myrtti> hold on, I'll poke my apt
<Kingsy> ah
<Kingsy> flashplugin-installer
<Kingsy> right?
<Myrtti> I've got flashplugin-downloader but I think you might have it correct as well
<Kingsy> yeah there is a downloader and an installer..
<Kingsy> what the hell is th e difference?
<Kingsy> hmm flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<Unhammer> If you checked "include restricted stuff" when installing, you should have flash, otherwise, it should be in Software Center
<Kingsy> Unhammer: well apt-get says I have it installed.. but I still cant get certain sites to work
<Kingsy> so there is something I don't have
<Unhammer> do test if it's actually flash that's missing though, http://doihaveflash.com/
<Unhammer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash might be helpful
<Marzata> installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Kingsy> yeah YES, version LNX11.1.102
<Kingsy> Marzata: no, I didnt have that installed
<Kingsy> Marzata: what does that even do? should I restart my browser?
<Marzata> installs all proprietary stuff you need like flash, etc.
<Kingsy> Marzata: well that didnt fix the problem :S
<Marzata> Kingsy: problem?
<Kingsy> Marzata: I think its specific to my web application actaully, not a OS fault
<Marzata> dunno bout that magento
<Kingsy> yeah.. :S
<Unhammer> <Kingsy> yeah YES, version LNX11.1.102  [11:41]
<Unhammer> then you have flash installed
<Kingsy> yeah :)
<Kingsy> thanks
<Unhammer> any particular web site?
<Unhammer> might be silverlight *shudder*
<deusex1983> hi guys
<deusex1983> why I cannot set the brightness with power management off after updating xorg packages on my laptop?
<cYmen_> Which lightweight background rss reader would you recommend?
<baizon> is use google reader :D
<fclt> yo guys
<fclt> I just installed xubuntu
<fclt> on 2 laptops
<fclt> different ones...
<fclt> and both with ati graphics
<fclt> but I can't install the drivers...
<fclt> proprietary ones...
<fclt> whats wrong?
<fclt> thanks
<Unhammer> cYmen_, newsbeuter is a cli feed reader, I'd say that's pretty lightweight ;)
<Unhammer> I use gnus (with gwene) myself, but if you're not an emacs fan I wouldn't recommend it
<Unhammer> there's also tt-rss, web-based: http://tt-rss.org/redmine/
<Marzata> yo
<fclt> guys, why can't I install ati drivers on xubuntu 11.04? :\
<fclt> and why am I trying to get su previledges
<Unhammer> fclt, you'll have to provide more info if you want help, we can't read your mind
<fclt> and it says the pw is wrong?..:\
<Unhammer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<fclt> well
<fclt> I can paste my jockey.log file
<fclt> the installer say to read it
<fclt> but I understand shit about it
<fclt> Unhammer, what about super-user?
<fclt> I type su in terminal
<fclt> write the pw
<fclt> and it says it's wrong?.. :\
<TheSheep> fclt: use sudo, not su
<fclt> but i want to run a .run file
<fclt> and sudo doesn't seem to work...
<TheSheep> fclt: what are you doing and what message are you getting that suggests it doesn't work?
<fclt> well, I want to install ati drivers
<fclt> I just run the green aditional drivers button on taskbar
<fclt> but it won't install
<fclt> it says that drivers could not be installed
<fclt> to check jockey.log
<fclt> I thought
<fclt> "let's go manual"
<fclt> and I downloaded the file from amd site
<Unhammer> fclt, did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<Unhammer> fclt, if you want to share log files, use a site like http://code.bulix.org/
<Unhammer> fclt, did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<Unhammer> fclt, if you want to share log files, use a site like http://code.bulix.org/
<fclt> Unhammer, I'm confused...
<Unhammer> by?
<fclt> now my synaptic is trowing some errors
<fclt> ...
<fclt> I was following that links instructions
<fclt> but there's smth wrong with synaptic too
<fclt> and maybe that's the problem...
<fclt> ok
<fclt> now I understand nothing...
<fclt> I need help
<PTBD> hallo. when plugging a hdmi cable into my notebook should xubuntu automatically detect the video and sound output?
<TheSheep> fclt: you need to be more informative, "some errors" means nothing
<TheSheep> PTBD: no, you may need to enable it with xrandr
<PTBD> I've read that it should work with pulseaudio and higher. thought something is going wrong for me
<fclt> well I did wanted to paste
<fclt> but not even the paste worked-.-
<Unhammer> fclt, paste into http://code.bulix.org/ and show the link here
<fclt> Unhammer, that paste didn't worked for me :\
<fclt> http://pastebin.com/3Ya6vc7n
<fclt> this is the synaptic error on reloading repos
<cYmen_> Unhammer: I'd like something systray/panel based...
<PTBD> TheSheep, could you tell me what I can use to change the output soundcard? preferably terminal command
<Unhammer> fclt, a trick: try searching for the error on the net ;)
<fclt> oh god
<fclt> I think i'll stick with lucid
<fclt> or give fedora a try
<fclt> :s
<Unhammer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<fclt> well in thank case
<fclt> might be from the repos I listed yesterday
<fclt> but still...
<fclt> how the hack I run a .run file with su previledges?
<Unhammer> actually, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11506995&postcount=5 gives an even clearer answer
<Unhammer> fclt, "sudo ./name-of-file.run"
<Unhammer> without quotes
<Unhammer> that is, if you're in the directory of the file
<fclt> oh... ./
<fclt> ok
<fclt> Unhammer, it seems that manual install is working...
<fclt> why auto isn't? :?-
<mudman> hi
<GridCube> hi
<mudman> just came to say thanks for the help I got the other day
<mudman> seems my wifi usb stick was supported but had some problems it was really old :/
<mudman> just bought an SMC wusbs-n3 and worked right out of the box
<mudman> it was just plug and connect ;D
<GridCube> :D awesome
<GridCube> congrats
<mudman> yep thanks :D
<GridCube> no problem :)
<GridCube> anyway i don't remember if i helped you so, im not taking credit :P
<mudman> the people that helped me the most dont seem to be online but I'll come back again
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> its always nice to get a comeback from people mudman :D
<mudman> everyone should give feedback when they get help
<mudman> now at least i can also give some advice on at least 1 usb stick working right out of the box :D
<mudman> GridCube, thank you for all the help :D
<GridCube> :) no te preocupes :D un placer
<GridCube> ups.. XD ah, don't worry :D
<brad_> hey there, my kernel keeps panicing on my laptop.  was using mint debian, it was crashing, switched to the liqorix kernel on mint debian, still crashing, tried different nvidia drivers, it was crashing, tried xubuntu, it crashes.  if i use windows 7 it's fine.  any ideas?
<brad_> i tried the legacy nvidia drivers for xubuntu and the modern ones, crashes both ways.  google chrome, flash on firefox, and watching a movie on vlc crash it.  it's making me nuts!  any ideas?  thanks!
<holstein> brad_: the graphics drivers is a good place to start.. i would elaborate as to what the 'modern' onces are... in cases like that i usually try the last LTS (ubuntu 10.04)
<brad_> hmmm, ok, i have an 8200 m chipset gpu thingy
<brad_> the legacy drivers are 173
<brad_> and the modern nvidia drivers are just the standard ones that ubuntu installs, not sure which version they are
<brad_> both crash my laptop
<brad_> actually i dont know if they crash it, but my laptop crashes with them both.
<holstein> OK... so you could try the ones from nvidia.. you can also try *buntu 10.04
<holstein> i tend to just try different kernels and drivers (whenever possible) live...
<holstein> im sure you have seen these entries... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769921
<brad_> what do you mean try them live?  i'm checking out this thread you sent.
<brad_> i'm gonna try the current nvidia post release updates, so i'll restart now, be back, thanks!
<anonh4mm3rlinux> does anyone know how to get to the system preferences from system settings menu? like all the old ubuntus had?
<pleia2> anonh4mm3rlinux: what version of xubuntu are you using? it changed a bit when we went to 4.8 but you should be able to find most stuff
<anonh4mm3rlinux> i just installed the new 11.10 ubuntu with defualt settings.
<pleia2> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<holstein> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<holstein> pleia2: sorry...
<pleia2> :)
<anonh4mm3rlinux> ubuntu
<pleia2> this is the xubuntu support channel, you want #ubuntu for questions about ubuntu settings
<pleia2> they are much different
<anonh4mm3rlinux> ok thx
<lighta> hey I wonder where did my sound mixer went, was there an update about that recently ?
<deusex1983> can someone help me with xubuntu 11.10 under t510 with brightness problems
<deusex1983> for example power management
<deusex1983> when connected to power source I cannot change it from 80% to another value
<deusex1983> what could be the problem?
<deusex1983> with my lenovo
<w30> Well, I couldn't get my upgrade to 11.10 on my laptop to work properly so I put Xubuntu on it. Now it works properly. Thanks to you Xubuntu guys; you saved my day. Again!  *smile*
<mongy> nice
<Dajepp> I have a prob lem - cant get wifi card to see my network - Xubuntu on a dell
<Dajepp> I have installed wicd and uninstalled network (a suggestion from another
<Dajepp> how can I verify my card is good?
<mongy> Dajepp, lspci | grep Network
<mongy> Dajepp, not so much to do with network manager or wicd, and more to do with your driver, i suspect.
<Dajepp> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Dajepp> i updated driver
<mongy> so you have the STA driver installed?
<Dajepp> on additional drivers it says the driver is active and in use
<mongy> does it see any hotspots?
<Dajepp> nope
<mongy> sudo modprobe -r wl ; sudo modprobe wl
<Dajepp> weird - when i run that command - it asks for my password - when I try to type it in - nothing happens
<mongy> normal
<mongy> lsmod | grep wl
<Dajepp> wl                   2646601  0
<Dajepp> lib80211               14570  1 wl
<mongy> so it's driver is loaded fine.  is your hotspot hidden by chance?
<Dajepp> nope
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ sudo rfkill list all
<Dajepp> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Dajepp> 	Soft blocked: yes
<Dajepp> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ sudo rfkill unblock all
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ sudo rfkill list all
<Dajepp> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Dajepp> 	Soft blocked: yes
<Dajepp> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Dajepp> what does that mean?
<mongy> is there a switch to enable/disable wifi or hotkey
<Dajepp> yes - i have now switched it
<Dajepp> ~$ sudo rfkill list all
<Dajepp> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Dajepp> 	Soft blocked: no
<Dajepp> 	Hard blocked: no
<Dajepp> still no connection tho
<mongy> reload the module
<Dajepp> how?
<mongy> sudo modprobe -r wl ; sudo modprobe wl
<Dajepp> k
<Dajepp> now what?
<mongy> though, it should really 'auto' itself.
<mongy> anything in wicd?
<Dajepp> nope
<mongy> sudo iwlist eth2 scan
<mongy> replace eth2 with your interface.  eth1 or eth2 probably.
<Dajepp> eth2      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<mongy> with sudo?
<Dajepp> yup
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ sudo iwlist eth2 scan
<Dajepp> eth2      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Dajepp> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<mongy> iwconfig
<mongy> which is your interface
<Dajepp> $ iwconfig
<Dajepp> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Dajepp> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<mongy> ah.
<Dajepp> so what does that mean?
<mongy> try restarting networking.  sudo sevice networking restart
<mongy> ..anyone else wanna jump in?
<Dajepp> $ sudo sevice networking restart
<Dajepp> sudo: sevice: command not found
<mongy> oops
<mongy> service
<mongy> not sevice
<Dajepp> $ sudo service networking restart
<Dajepp> restart: Unknown instance:
<mongy> just restart your machine, for the sake of being lazy :)
<Dajepp> lol ok
<Dajepp> brb - i hope
<Dajepp> im back
<Dajepp> no wireless in wicd
<mongy> don
<mongy> don't understand.  driver is installed, module loaded.
<mongy> hmm
<Dajepp> i just installed this card -
<Dajepp> the commands we have sent - did they verify it was working?
<mongy> verified it was in your system, and the wl module was loaded.
<mongy> I'm not the best networking person to ask though.  Hope someone else will chime in.
<Dajepp> :~$ nm-tool
<Dajepp> NetworkManager Tool
<Dajepp> State: connected (global)
<Dajepp> - Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
<Dajepp>   Type:              Wired
<Dajepp>   Driver:            tg3
<Dajepp>   State:             connected
<Dajepp>   Default:           yes
<Dajepp>   HW Address:        00:18:8B:B8:AB:31
<Dajepp>   Capabilities:
<Dajepp>     Carrier Detect:  yes
<Dajepp>     Speed:           1000 Mb/s
<Dajepp>   Wired Properties
<Dajepp>     Carrier:         on
<Dajepp>   IPv4 Settings:
<Dajepp> why no wireless here?
<mongy> exactly.
<w30> my Dell Inspiron is flakey; If I use the fn wirless key to shut off wifi radio it won't toggle back on I have to ge into bios and enable it even though bios says it is enabled.
<Dajepp> I dc's my wired connection anr ran nm tool
<Dajepp> nm-tool
<Dajepp> :~$: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ NetworkManager Tool
<Dajepp> Failed to read classid file: Object not found
<Dajepp> You must be root to run NetworkManager!
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ State: connected (global)
<Dajepp> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ - Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
<Dajepp> -: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   Type:              Wired
<Dajepp> Type:: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   Driver:            tg3
<Dajepp> Driver:: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   State:             connected
<Dajepp> State:: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   Default:           yes
<mongy> Dajepp, what does /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules say
<Dajepp> Default:: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   HW Address:        00:18:8B:B8:AB:31
<Dajepp> HW: command not found
<fclt> hey guys
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   Capabilities:
<Dajepp> Capabilities:: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$     Carrier Detect:  yes
<Dajepp> Carrier: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$     Speed:           1000 Mb/s
<Dajepp> Speed:: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   Wired Properties
<Dajepp> Wired: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$     Carrier:         on
<Dajepp> Carrier:: command not found
<mongy> Dajepp,  pastebin your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$   IPv4 Settings:
<Dajepp> IPv4: command not found
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ ^C
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<Dajepp> w30 is there a function key that shust off the wireless on dells?
<mongy> Dajepp, I have a studio 1747, had an inspiron, both have function keys.  (F2)
<fclt>    * SECURITY UPDATE: Unprivileged users may be able to write to directories
<fclt>     and read files created by event handler scripts
<fclt>     - event.c: Set a restrictive umask of 0077 before running an event handler
<fclt>       script. Based on upstream patch.
<fclt>     - CVE-2011-4578
<fclt> || what does this mean?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-4578)
<w30> Dajepp, mine has a key with a picture of a radio tower on it on the F2 key
<Dajepp> mine (D620) has a switch on the left side - I dont have any radio icons
<w30> Dajepp, the fn key modifies the F2 key
<Dajepp> mongy - i dont understand the pastebin request - how?
<mongy> Dajepp, you have a hardware switch then.
<Dajepp> BTW - i tried fn f2
<mongy> Dajepp, the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  copy paste that to pastebin.org
<mongy> and provide the link here
<Dajepp> i did use the hardware switch - thats how i got it to unlock
<w30> Dajepp, also I have a bios setting to control the on or off of the radio
<Dajepp> mongy do i paste the file or the text from the file?
<mongy> text
<Dajepp> ok
<mongy> could install pastebinit and then cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | pastebinit
<mongy> and it will spit out a link
<hobgoblin> pastebinit should be installed I think mongy
 * hobgoblin thinks all the buntus should have pastebinit installed by default :)
<w30> my xubuntu live cd works on my Inspiron with wifi automatically enabled as it boots
<mongy> I select 3rd party during install and it installs it before it gets to partitioning.
<mongy> it's on the install media.
<Dajepp> ugg  my comp froze up
<Dajepp> mongy it is pasted
<Dajepp> "net rules"
<mongy> need the link
<Dajepp> http://pastebin.com/igEKyuyU
<mongy> did you have the b43 driver installed as well?
<Dajepp> dont know what that is
<Dajepp> how do i tell?
<mongy> well, there is wlan in that file.  wlan is more to do with b43 and eth1/eth2 is what the proprietary STA driver uses
<mongy> did you activate a b43 driver in additional drivers also?
<Dajepp> no - i dont think so - when i look at the additional drivers - i onl see te broadcom STA wireless driver
<mongy>  lsmod | grep b43
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$ lsmod | grep b43
<Dajepp> chad@TheDell:~$
<mongy> ok
<fclt> yo
<fclt> anyone running oneiric with ati drivers?
<mongy> Dajepp,  sudo lshw -C Network | grep serial
<Dajepp> mongy serial: 00:18:8b:b8:ab:31
<mongy> k, thats your eth0 (lan)
<mongy> I'm not too sure tbh on how to get you wifi interface to come up.
<mongy> if it detects the hardware to offer you the driver, and installs the driver and loads the module but does no give you the interface, eh, I dunno
<Dajepp> hmmm - frustrating
<mongy> this aint just an xubuntu thing, ask in #ubuntu
<Dajepp> ok
<Dajepp> thnx for trying
<mongy> more eyes in there
<mongy> I can't think straight tonight.  late and long day
#xubuntu 2012-01-28
<morpheuspr> anyone willing to help me. i just did a fresh install on a desktop and i get a "analog out of range error"  doesnt even let me get into the grub or make any changes
<holstein> morpheuspr: you have another monitor? or is this a laptop?
<holstein> ive never seen that error on a laptop though
<morpheuspr> holstein: its on a desktop, tried with two diferent monitors so far
<holstein> morpheuspr: i have always been able to fix with another monitor temporarily
<holstein> did you get ssh running on it?
<morpheuspr> holstein: tried with both crt and lcd monitors
<holstein> morpheuspr: well, that has been the issue when i have seen that error.. what was the desktop like live?
<morpheuspr> holstein: runnign fine
<morpheuspr> *running
<morpheuspr> holstein: thats why i was like WTf
<holstein> interesting... you could try putting an xorg.conf in place i suppose
<morpheuspr> holstein: how i cant even see grub or anything
<holstein> sometimes i grab them from knoppix live CD's
<holstein> morpheuspr: right.. i suggesting from a live CD, you put a xorg.conf in place that you know (from the live CD) works with all your hardware
<morpheuspr> holstein: let me try
<morpheuspr> holstein: i dont really see a xorg.conf on the liveCD, i do see one on the main HD
<holstein> morpheuspr: right.. thats why i use knoppix live CD typically in that situation.. you can generate one, or google for one, or use something like knoppix or puppy linx
<morpheuspr> holstein: couldnt i mount to my main HD from live CD and do a xorg config?
<holstein> morpheuspr: do what it takes.. its an experiment at this point that the xorg.conf will work... so dont lose any sleep over it.. im just thinking you can force a resolution that one of your montiors will support, or the graphics card
<morpheuspr> but would the GPU driver make a diference at grub but up?
<morpheuspr> i understand right b4 starting X but at boot up?
<holstein> morpheuspr: sure.. and thats a place where you can force vesa or whatever, but i would expect the same performance as you had on the LIVE CD
<morpheuspr> holstein: forcing vesa and see what happens
<morpheuspr> holstein: alright i dont get it. nothing happens.  Its right at boot up so i dont understand
<holstein> morpheuspr: its going to be more about forcing a resolution that works, not the driver (assuming its what i have run into before)
<morpheuspr> holstein: how do i do that if i cant even edit grub cause it doesnt even show up it happens b4
<morpheuspr> holstein: its doing a refresh rate of 96HZ.. i dont get it
<holstein> morpheuspr: you just add a custom xorg.conf with that informatino in it
<holstein> thats why i keep puppy and knoppix around
<morpheuspr> holstein: if i get knoppix... what can i do with it ? would i be able to do it with a copy of arch?
<holstein> morpheuspr: anything that runs live, or otherwise, and give you both a functional system, and an xorg.conf you can borrow
<holstein> i just grab the file right from the live instance.. and it usually sorts out the issue
<holstein> anyways... good luck.. gotta run
<morpheuspr> ok thanks
<g00se> My windows got borked - decoration have disappeared completely. When i open 'Window Manager' to cofig, it's empty. What gives?
<g00se> nm - i did xfwm4 --replace and that worked
<g00se> Recently had X trouble - window decorations disappeared, etc. But now antialiasing needs to be restored. I've tried to tweak manually but not as good as (default) original. How do i restore defaults?
<xubuntu074> hi all
<xubuntu074> can someone help me?
<xubuntu074> или из русскоговорящих есть тут кто?
<g00se> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fclt> gmorning
<fclt> what's the alternative to flash plugin?
<merpati> hi
<merpati> is anyone here ?
<merpati> hello ?
<merpati> i want to ask something ..
<mongy> hello
<mongy> fclt, what's wrong with flash ?
<knome> mongy, it's propietary technology.
<mongy> knome, yeah, but it works, at least for me.  those other free alternatives are plain horrible
<knome> mongy, works for me too here and there, but you asked what's wrong with it ;)
<mongy> :)
<fclt> hello
<fclt> installed a package yesterday
<fclt> and I was going to try it
<fclt> but I can't run it  from the menu entries
<fclt> neither from terminal
<fclt> can anyone give me a clue on where's the problem?
<fclt> thanks :)
<mongy> fclt, what package
<fclt> pd-extended
<fclt> from here
<fclt> http://nosoco.notsocomplicated.org/builds/
<mongy> what does it do
<mongy> having trouble downloading it...
<fclt> mongy, it's puredata plus a bunch of libraries
<mongy> run it from terminal?
<mongy> locate puredata
<fclt> mongy, Pd (aka Pure Data) is a real-time graphical programming environment for audio, video, and graphical processing. It is the third major branch of the family of patcher programming languages known as Max (Max/FTS, ISPW Max, Max/MSP, jMax, etc.) originally developed by Miller Puckette and company at IRCAM. The core of Pd is written and maintained by Miller Puckette and includes the work of many developers, making the whole package very much
<fclt> a community effort.
<fclt> fclt@fclt-lptp:~$ locate puredata
<fclt> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/puredata-core:puredata.desktop
<fclt> /usr/share/app-install/icons/puredata.png
<fclt> fclt@fclt-lptp:~$
<fclt> :s
<fclt> I guess I removed it
<fclt> just a sec.
<fclt> mongy, http://pastebin.com/ufVDS2z1
<fclt> brb tkx :)
<mongy> fclt, 'wish' not installed.
<mongy> not sure really.  try an older version, maybe new one is bust
<gci81> Hi, I can't find a way to connect to choose the pulseaudio output device with the built-in sound applet. Is there a recommended way/package to do it?
<vrtsvetlosti> I have for a year now used Linux and found that xubuntu works best for my netbook and ubuntu for the laptop. Xubuntu I have customized just the way I want it except these things: My fan is working the same pace all the time. An external hard drive never spins down at all, even when unmounted. So basicly this are energy issues and noise. I have tried to mark the "spin down the hard drive" in power manegment options, but it won't w
<vrtsvetlosti> ork and the box is unmarked as though I'm not allowed to choose that option.  Any help is thankful =)
<alix_> Hello, maybe someone can help me.
<alix_> I try to have a dual boot with win7/ubuntu but when I try to boot on win7 i have "Invalide signature". I tryed boot repair but no success.. here is a report http://paste.ubuntu.com/820114/
<Myrtti> vrtsvetlosti: you've checked that powerstepping is enabled in your BIOS?
<vrtsvetlosti> I'm a begginner still, havn't touched anything called BIOS tey :s
<vrtsvetlosti> So i don't know, don't think so.
<mongy> vrtsvetlosti, what video adapter do you have?
<vrtsvetlosti> Don't know that either, any command line to check?
<mongy> lspci | grep VGA
<vrtsvetlosti> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<mongy> ok, nevermind
<vrtsvetlosti> just want to spin down the fan, hard drive
<vrtsvetlosti> when idle
<vrtsvetlosti> In BIOS will the CPUID (something) being enabled make change so hard disk can spin down?
<mongy> power management should really handle it all.  le sigh.
<vrtsvetlosti> I know, but the box won't be marked, you see when I mark "spin down..." it makes no change, when I enter the power management again it is unmarked. Wierd
<vrtsvetlosti> xfce P M
<mongy> are you upto date?
<vrtsvetlosti> Yes. I have looked around on the internet for clues, also in synaptic for spin downs. But I just can't do it. From my basic knowlegde it seems as some kind of bug. I have a Eee PC asus.
<vrtsvetlosti> I have seen some people doing manual things in command and rewriting fan rotation or something. Too advanced for me..
<vrtsvetlosti> I asked for help on making the hard drive spin down. Since Power Manager is bugged and wont leave the check box marked for "enable spin down...". I now found laptop tools, from synaptic. By editing /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf I will see if there is result. Any other suggestions are welcome.
<mrdoctorwho> Hello. Can i ask about xubuntu translations here?
<vrtsvetlosti> No, laptop tools was no solution, you can't start up from sleep on battery... bad bad
<vrtsvetlosti> =)
<crivera> hey guys, how do i but xubuntu without any x server?
<crivera> i need to run it in a vim and don't need any desktop env
<crivera> s/vim/vm
<holstein> crivera: i would just install ubuntu server
<holstein> you can just remove the desktop
<crivera> hrmm, what's the best of way of toggling between x and no x
<holstein> tty's
<holstein> the graphical one you are in... thats 7
<holstein> SO, to get back to where you are now.. control+alt+7
<holstein> to get to another.. control+alt+1 for example
<holstein> no reason *not* to just us an emulator... xfce-terminal or whatever
<crivera> ah okay
<TVasEyes> holstein: from a console, to get back to vt7, alt+f7 will do.   crivera:  when you're on a console, try sudo telinit 3 to switch runlevel (and stop x).
<holstein> sure... i suppose thats arguably more clear... to leave the current X session, control+alt+whatever #... 1-6 for example
<holstein> if you would like, you can omit the "control" to switch then.. or return to tty7
<TVasEyes> holstein: 'arguably more clear' yeah, English isn't my first language and my social skills aren't all too hot either ;).  what I meant is: Alt+Fn is the way to switch tty's, Ctrl+Alt+Fn (as you say) to switch from X.
<holstein> TVasEyes: :) ... thanks for clarifying... i like learning new things!
<TVasEyes> holstein: Ctrl+Alt+Fn will also work if you run more than one X server concurrently.
<ressl> hi, anyone out there, who wants to help me with a problem with WLAN / Network-Manager?
<ressl> hm, I hoped, my seach which took days might end here, but obviously it won't. Thanks anyway
<knome> !ask | ressl
<ubottu> ressl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ressl> OK, then I'll gibe it a try: my system has a working lan connection but no wlan and I'm not able to configure them in the network-manager. It says: Error displaying connection information: No valid active connections found! ifconfig, iwconfig give out everything ok, the settings in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf semm ok for me, too
<knome> you should have "auto" in the config files if you want to let NM control the interface
<ressl> so I should change managed=true to managed=auto?
<knome> mm, no, in the interfaces file
<knome> haven't touched those in a while so i'm not exactly sure what is in which file ;)
<ressl> auto eth0 | iface eth0 inet dhcp is in /etc/network/interfaces and I added auto wlan0 | iface wlan0 inet dhcp -> no success
<knome> hmmh
<syddraf> I'm using XFCE with a Microsoft wireless keyboard and it is not recognizing the special keys, like volume control. Is there a way to fix this?
<baizon> syddraf: yes
<Shirakawasuna> Using thunderbird and gmail accounts, the 'new mail' indicator often remains on even after I've read all new emails. When I click it, it still indicates '1 unread', etc. Does anyone else have this issue (running oneiric)?
<mongy> don't use TB, sorry.   Gmail and mail checker minus extension are all I need.
<Shirakawasuna> can you easily handle multiple accounts that way, mongy? I have 3 and get tired of using the 'switch accounts' process just to read a few messages
<mongy> let me see if it can.. not that I have more than 1
<mongy> there is an option page for adding accounts.
<mongy> give it a try
<Shirakawasuna> cool
<metasansana> whats the default tool for checking log files on xubuntu?
<GridCube> metasansana, any text reader?
<GridCube> leafpad?
<multipass|2> nano?
<multipass|2> i just install gedit
<metasansana> :/
<mongy> leafpad is ok
<metasansana> xfce doesn't have a log file viewer equivalent
<metasansana> ?
<GridCube> i dont know what you mean by log file viewer
<GridCube> log files are text files
<GridCube> that keep logs
<mongy> leafpad, open file, /var/log/take your pick
<metasansana> on the gnome desktop you get an app called log file viewer
<GridCube> any text file reader will view the logs
<GridCube> O_o they do? why for?
<metasansana> it helps
<jandrusk> Use Vi.
<mongy> metasansana, I know what you mean.  a handy shortcut to each log basically.
<GridCube> then you probably shouyld install it
<metasansana> it refreshes and bolds new entries as they come up
<metasansana> I did but I want to cut back on the gnome apps packages I have
<GridCube> metasansana, i don't know of any program that do what you just said sorry
<mongy> metasansana, tailf /var/log/something.log
<GridCube> ^^ that should work
<metasansana> lol
<mongy> like tail -f but, in tailf
<mongy> :)
<metasansana> jandrusk can I make vi refresh the file that is open?
<metasansana> thanks mongy
<mongy> tailf will show you modifications
<metasansana> oh ok
<mongy> ctrl c to quit
<metasansana> well i guess this will do
<metasansana> banshee keeps crashing
<metasansana> I recently updated the machine
<jandrusk> metasansana: Yes, use :set autoread
<jandrusk> you would need to use vim and not the default vi.
<metasansana> vim isn't really my kind of editor lol
<jandrusk> lol
<jandrusk> use Emacs
<metasansana> kids stuff
<metasansana> I use focused energy beams to flip the bits on my hard drive.
<blackarchan> how can i make that .php .html .css .xml to be oppened with Geany???
<GridCube> right clic > open with > more >remember this application
<mongy> metasansana, emacs, really
<blackarchan> GridCube: so i need to make this to all extensions for all the programs
<GridCube> i will gess so, unless geany has a tool too, or unless you wanna try experimental software from xfce
<blackarchan> cant i make a scripts that tels xubuntu what extensions to be oppened with what program and what with what program?
<Yomi> If I restore my iPhone…or just backup my music and then put it back on my iPhone using banshee, could it stop the issues I've been having previously? The issues are Duplicated&Reverting Playlists.
<GridCube> blackarchan, as said, xfce has an experimental program that do so, but its thinked to work with xfce 4.10
<blackarchan> GridCube whats the name of t hat program?
<GridCube> wait a second please
<blackarchan> Yomi: its possible not to work, because it is is possible that you actualy have duplicated playlists so when you backup you gonna backup the duplicated to
<Yomi> Ah. I just don't get why it keeps doing it though, that along with the reverting to the previous songs on the playlist instead of the newer ones.
<blackarchan> Yomi: try backup all the data
<blackarchan> and maybe give a format:D
<GridCube> blackarchan, http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2012-January/029529.html
<Yomi> Well I suppose it can't get any worse. Backup and restoring can't be too much of an issue, especially with an iPhone.
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> never even seen one in real life so :/
<blackarchan> Yomi: more bad things cant happen
<blackarchan> GridCube: tnx
<GridCube> blackarchan, it seems that the MIME type editor has been merged to the xfce4-settings, but i don't know how you can get that to work with the current xubuntu xfce 4.8
<GridCube> because its different, the best option you have now its to do it manually
<blackarchan> GridCube: i have two options complie the new xfce that has mime editor or install it by myself: http://roscidus.com/desktop/node/136
<blackarchan> Link for the actual software
<GridCube> else you will have to install experimental software and we can't really help you because you wont be using the oficial stuff.
<Yomi> Oh, how can I stop nautilus from launching when I login to xubuntu ? …it starts up and turns the whole screen blue, then I have to kill it using the taskmanager, everytime I log in.
<GridCube> blackarchan, if you are willing to take the risk this is it: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/
<GridCube> uninstall it Yomi
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<blackarchan> GridCube: come onn whats the worst thing that can happen:)) just a reinstal
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> well, i don't know im just warning you
<blackarchan> tnx for the warning if i install it im gonna give the news from the new version
<GridCube> if something does go wrong then you can't come here and say "hey GridCube told me to do this and now x happens" :P
<blackarchan> im gonna test it in a virtualbox
<GridCube> :) that does sound like a good idea
<blackarchan> i heard that thers a way to make some apps(eg. Pidgin/Firefox/) to be uplouded somehow on ram..so that they start and run faster how??and its a good solution?
<GridCube> never heard of that, but i would guess that it is, today having 8gb of ram is rather usual so
<blackarchan> its somthing like puppy linux if you know
<GridCube> !ot | blackarchan, wont you matter to take this to offtopic?
<ubottu> blackarchan, wont you matter to take this to offtopic?: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blackarchan> ubottu tnx for the devel chanel:D and sorry for the offtopic
<ubottu> blackarchan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yomi> I can't remove nautilus though, i need it for the iDevice Commands.
#xubuntu 2012-01-29
<alakhia> i upgraded to 11.10 ... and i'm seeing something pecular
<alakhia> my desktop is showing all the icons from my home dir rather than ~/Desktop
<alakhia> how can i go about fixing this?
<alakhia> do not see any obvious setting
<TheSheep> alakhia: try editing ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<TheSheep> alakhia: and changing the XDG_DESKTOP_DIR
<alakhia> ahhh, cool
<alakhia> i'll probably have to log out and log back in to see if this worked
<alakhia> thanks TheSheep
<Marzata> is there a way to login another user in Xubuntu?
<Marzata> in Xfce.
<Marzata> ah, it goes via lock screen ... then login as new ...
<Marzata> thank you!
<xubuntu206> hi
<xubuntu206> i am installing xubuntu right now
<xubuntu206> does someone know how to make my computer faster with xubuntu
<xubuntu206> this computer is a industrial pc with two 3ghz xeon processors on a eisa card and 4gb of ram
<holstein> xubuntu206: i would say you will be impressed with the speed.. there are ways of loading linux in ram, like puppy linux does, but you should be fine.. you can always work with the hardware, getting faster hard drives or RAID or whatever
<xubuntu206> it runs not bad but could be better, a my dualcore 1.86ghz hp laptop is faster
<xubuntu206> its more processing speed that is lacking I have the idea
<holstein> you are installing? so you are running it from the live CD right now? that will be slower running from CD
<xubuntu206> I am installing it again, I used it the days before on this computer
<holstein> you can look into 64bit vs 32bit... but i find its usually a trade off still, and that depends on if your hardware supports it
<xubuntu206> ubuntu is quite heavy it does not slow down with time like windows
<holstein> the operating systems are not comparable in my opinion...
<xubuntu206> ok
<xubuntu206> those dualcore processors are they pentium m based?
<holstein> not sure... i suppose it depends on the manufacturer
<xubuntu206> I really have the idea that my notebook at 1.86ghz is much faster then this pc, quite a pitty this is a nice computer very sturdy
<xubuntu206> I also have a amd dualcore somewhere here but I need a videocard for it
<holstein> i doubt that.. could be the graphics card support... could be bad hardware... you'd just need to troubleshoot and determine
<xubuntu206> am2 socket do not know how fast right now
<xubuntu206> the videocard in here is notrealy great
<xubuntu206> it is a intergrated one, from another era lol
<holstein> im an audio guy, and i see a lot of folk searching for speed and low-latency... usualy to the point of getting nothing done.. i say, just try and use the systems, and troubleshoot when you have time...
<xubuntu206> 64..... stealth I have to check that
<xubuntu206> I still have some pci videocards around here a hercules 3d propet 4000xt
<xubuntu206> I can try if it is going to be faster with that one
<xubuntu206> I have to reboot I will be back soon and I try my other video card
<xubuntu206> byebye
<ChristopherNg> Xubuntu with Pacman package manager will it ever happen?
<ChristopherNg> or rather pacman style
<knome> it's a different package structure, so pacman no
<knome> something similar; maybe, if somebody builds something like that.
<ChristopherNg> knome: yeah pacman itself is not feasible, but i meant something like pacman, perhaps someone has made it already and we just dont know where to find it?
<ChristopherNg> knome: do you think xubuntu should trying to emulate Arch more than say Ubuntu?
<knome> pacman is command-line
<knome> ?
<ChristopherNg> yes
<ChristopherNg> but what i mean....
<ChristopherNg> get away with that horrific software center..
<knome> try apt-get ?
<knome> don't use the software center.
<knome> try apt-get for command line or synaptic for GUI
<ChristopherNg> knome: i used apt-get all the time..
<ChristopherNg> sudo apt-get install vlc/irssi/flashplugin-nonfree/etc/etc
<ChristopherNg> its just that software center bugs me, I wish xubuntu would remove it.
<ChristopherNg> or have it available in the repos if someone really wants it.
<pleia2> you can uninstall it (I don't use it either, just apt-get for me)
<knome> yeah, as pleia2 said
<ChristopherNg> pleia2: from my experience uninstalling that actually causes more problems, ive tried and guess what? apt-get wasnt working properly on the lts
<ChristopherNg> atleast that was a short while ago now
<pleia2> ChristopherNg: do you have a bug report number?
<ChristopherNg> no sorry
<ChristopherNg> either way yeah its no biggie.
<pleia2> if you dig it up it may be worth sharing, I've never really had trouble with apt-get
<ChristopherNg> I just feel that xubuntu in general should try to emulate arch more than ubuntu.
<pleia2> I don't see why, xubuntu is an ubuntu-based distribution
<pleia2> not arch
<ChristopherNg> yes but ubuntu is starting to look like an iphone more and more, arch is much more custom.
<pleia2> if you want xfce in arch you can install it, and the themes for xubuntu come from the upstream shimmerproject.org
<knome> ChristopherNg, xubuntu is still based on ubuntu. we will not try to emulate arch.
<knome> ChristopherNg, that's not the goal for this project.
<mongy> I really cant be bothered with config files anymore
<ChristopherNg> knome: alright let me put it this way...
<Shirakawasuna> you're not forced to use software center...
<Shirakawasuna> I almost never use it
<ChristopherNg> what ubuntu is now doing is basically, making everything overly simplisitic and its resulted in an os thats more and more like an iphone, it makes me cringe and whats worse is that while xubuntu is using the xfce gui...
<Shirakawasuna> incidentally there's also apparently some wrapper script that lets you run pacman commands which actually passes them on to apt
<ChristopherNg> there is no real attempt to increase the level of customisation of xubuntu over its ubuntu counterpart.
<Shirakawasuna> I really don't feel any lack of customizability here, ChristopherNg, as an ex-archer
<mongy> ChristopherNg, so you propose every distro of linux be the same?  this is why linux is not taking off.. sure it's great to have arch etc for those in the know, but lets face it, linux on the desktop has gone nowhere
<Shirakawasuna> if anything I think there's a bit more because there are more packages available for ubuntu
<ChristopherNg> Shirakawasuna: Well what do you like about xubuntu over say Arch?
<ChristopherNg> other than the packages..
<pleia2> this discussion is probably better in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel and this isn't really support
<knome> ChristopherNg, you are correct, our goal is not to increase the amount of customization available in the GUI
<Shirakawasuna> ChristopherNg: it breaks less often, more packages are available, and things work with each other more often (for whatever reason). I spend less time hunting down upstream bugs because they make things work with patches.
<knome> ChristopherNg, what xfce ships us is fine, and for the other components, you can really just edit the config files.
<knome> ChristopherNg, Shirakawasuna: i agree with pleia2 though, welcome to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Shirakawasuna> indeed
<ChristopherNg> fair enough, its was silent in here anyway but nvd
<Shirakawasuna> I do have a support question though :). I'm using thunderbird and the 'new mail' indicator occasionally stays on even after I've checked all read messages. This only seems to happen with gmail accounts. Anyone else have this issue?
<pleia2> I saw someone in some channel yesterday mention something similar
<pleia2> Shirakawasuna: might want to search launchpad.net thunderbird bugs for similar reports
<Shirakawasuna> it was probably me, but it was late at night so I'm asking again ;)
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<pleia2> my thunderbird doesn't do that
<Shirakawasuna> I always wonder if it's some random config that a reinstall/config wipe would fix
<ChristopherNg> someone asked a funny question to me the other day at my lug
<mongy> Shirakawasuna, hmm, try adding a new user then
<knome> ChristopherNg, well really, there are way to affect xubuntu development. start developing with us and take items and work for them.
<ChristopherNg> knome: Im not really a programmer at all
<mongy> Shirakawasuna, if this is an upgrade that is, just thought maybe using a fresh new users configs might give better results.
<knome> you don't have to be a programmer.
<ChristopherNg> knome: basically my history is that i started with Suse 8.2 back in 2003
<ChristopherNg> i then took a few year break from linux and camem back over a year ago.
<knome> yeah. though again #xubuntu-offtopic is the right place for this
<ChristopherNg> ok
<ChristopherNg> let me join
<Shirakawasuna> good idea, I'll try that
<ChristopherNg> Does anyone know how to get steam working on xubuntu?
<mongy> had it working on reg ubuntu once.. just followed the wine appdb
<mongy> installed some windows components with winetricks etc, went good.
<ChristopherNg> was it smooth?
<mongy> it worked
<mongy> installed half life demo
<mongy> have yet to actually buy and play anything properly in it
<Tiktalik> hey
<Tiktalik> how can I set the date
<Alexyo> bonjour !
<mongy> Menu > System > Time and Date
<Alexyo> or hello perhaps..
<mongy> hello
<syddraf> I just installed Xubuntu on partion /dev/sdb2 over a Debian install (along side Windows 7 and Linux Mint 11), but Grub did not update to include the new install. How can I add an item to my grub menu to boot to /dev/sdb2 properly?
<w30> syddraf, there is a update-grub2 command, Have you tried that?
<syddraf> May all of the deities ever conceived by mankind bless you and your descendants, w30.
<syddraf> I have been fighting with this for about an hour and a half.
<Unit193> update-grub2 should be the same as update-grub (according to my manpage :P )
#xubuntu 2013-01-21
<synfulz> Hey all, I had a quick question..I bought an old sx260 to mess around with, I have Lubuntu on it right now (which runs smoothly for bare bones) and was wondering if Xubuntu would be a better setup? (sorry for the TLDR, couldn't find min specs on the site)
<john_rambo> I was trying another distro & modified the swap partition. The installation didnt succeed so I rebooted. Xubuntu booted fine but now I am worried if Xubuntu is using swap. How to find out ?
<john_rambo> I was trying another distro & modified the swap partition. The installation didnt succeed so I rebooted. Xubuntu booted fine but now I am worried if Xubuntu is using swap. How to find out ?
<David-A> john_rambo: swapon -s
<sun13zenith> Hello everybody
<USBhelp> can anyone help me with formatting a USB drive?
<USBhelp> and im also trying to find a program similar to unetbootin?
<USBhelp> i need to create a bootable usb xubuntu as a default backup/repair/maintenance tool
<pleia2> why not use unetbootin?
<pleia2> usb-creator-gtk is an option too
<USBhelp> im a n00b. not too savy on installing downloaded software thru terminal
<pleia2> it's in the software center
<pleia2> no need to do anything with the terminal
<tinah> Hello there, i installed a driver for my wifi card (awus036h), but i doesn't work right. is there a way to rollback to the ubuntu's default driver?
<USBhelp> tinah: are you on live boot or installed?
<tinah> installed!
<USBhelp> pleia2: i will check it out. thanks.
<USBhelp> tinah: uninstall the one you tried in software center maybe?
<USBhelp> pleia2: i downloaded the unetbootin for linux, but how do i install?
<pleia2> USBhelp: where did you download it from?
<USBhelp> website. should i try SC?
<pleia2> USBhelp: you shouldn't download it from a website, you should install it from the software center, that way it's easy to install and you get updates
<pleia2> I never install things from websites anymore, everything from the software center
<USBhelp> gotchya. thanks. im still learning where to find things.
<USBhelp> pleia2: how about formatting the USB drive? dont see option for it in the system files
<USBhelp> i installed gparted from software center but can't find it anywhere on my system. Help?
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i mount a nfs volume from another machine?
<torax> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<torax> delt
<delt> torax: thanks
<delt> oh another thing, running x11 stuff from the other machine, on the xubuntu's display, even after running "xhost +" the remote program says can't open display :(
<torax> cant say anything about that :p
<moetunes> delt:  check /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc it might not allow tcp
<xubuntu421> hi
<xubuntu421> i ve got this problem
<xubuntu421> after installing xubuntu the mous/touchpad stopped working
<xubuntu421> now i reinstall the system and the mouse works fine
<xubuntu421> can anyone help me with this
<xubuntu421> (above i ment that the mouse ins working fine now that i am reinstalling the system..which i haven t finished yet
<xubuntu421> also it seems not to be able to connect to the wireless network
<baizon> xubuntu421: what hardware specs?
<xubuntu421> dell latitude d810
<xubuntu421> laptop
<xubuntu421> tryed mouse and also touchpad
<xubuntu421> none worked after restartying the system
<xubuntu421> ..when finished the xubuntu install proces
<baizon> xubuntu421: http://thefinleys.com/dell_d810/
<baizon> xubuntu421: then check the usb
<baizon> xubuntu421: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_lspci.htm and http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_lsusb.htm
<xubuntu421> my only problem is i am a beginner
<xubuntu421> i don t wnok how to use linux if i don t have a mouse
<xubuntu421> i don t know any keyboards shortcuts
<baizon> xubuntu421: windows-key+T opens a terminal
<xubuntu421> got it
<xubuntu421> executet lsusb command
<xubuntu421> got an wireless device
<xubuntu421> a 3.0 root hub
<xubuntu421> and 4 1.0 root hub
<xubuntu421> sorr, 1.1 root hub
<baizon> xubuntu421: have you tried another port for your mouse?
<xubuntu421> that no, i will do that
<xubuntu421> but since asi mousepad and usb mouse worket i presume it is someother problem
<laite> Can I somehow copy in thunar with following symlinks - that is, I don't want to copy links, I want to copy contents behind the link
<iKrzysiek> Hello
<iKrzysiek> I have a question
<iKrzysiek> i deleted lightdm
<iKrzysiek> sudo apt-get remove lightdm
<iKrzysiek> and now system is stopping at the loading bar
<iKrzysiek> at startup
<iKrzysiek> How can I fix it/install lightdm?
<TheSheep> iKrzysiek: boot into recovery and apt-get install it
<iKrzysiek> how to boot into recovery?
<TheSheep> iKrzysiek: hold down shift while booting, then select it from the menu
<TheSheep> iKrzysiek: alternatively, boot from the livecd and select 'rescue broken system'
<iKrzysiek> ok
<USBformat> can anyone tell me how to format a USB stick? and/or how to run gparted as root?
<xubuntu816> hello
<aperson> something is preventing me from assigning super+space as a keyboard shortcut (I like to have my drop down terminal launched with that).  Is there a way to figure out why I can't use this combination?
<recon_lap> aperson: dont know, could something be using it already.
<aperson> it's not bound to anything that I know of, I can use yakuquake fine with that keybind
<aperson> it's just xfce's keyboard shortcuts that are having problems with it
<NickRivers> Hello, I'm trying to open a specific folder from the bottom bar in 12.10, but it only opens the /home folder. How would I fix that?
<kgb> panel preferences, items
<well_laid_lawn> you made a launcher? should be thunar /path/to/folder
<NickRivers> I switched to nautilus... coukld be the problem...?
<NickRivers> No launcher made
<kgb> yeah, but help doesn't have it :f http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/directorymenu
<kgb> unless the plugin IS thunar and you need a different one for Nautilus, that might make sense
<NickRivers> I made some changes to /user/.config/user-dirs.dirs to get the Templates folder to work, could it be that?
<well_laid_lawn> xdg-preffered-apps might let you change to nautilus
<NickRivers> Nautilus is selected, but it doesn't take me to the folder I choose
<well_laid_lawn> I did say 'might'
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<NickRivers> lol
<NickRivers>  Well, rebooting... Thanks
<Bon-chan> xchat users, xhow can i change the colored buttons to @, %, etc?
<GridCube> i dont think you can Bon-chan, but do ask #xchat if you want to
<Bon-chan> GridCube, i've made it! Got from a #xchat user! If u need it, /set gui_tweaks 64
<GridCube> oh, good to know, :)
<Bon-chan> glad to help
<xubuntu079> Hi everybody
<xubuntu079> i have one question
<xubuntu079> i want to install matlab on xubuntu i need some packages before the inbstallation
<Unit193> !info matlab-support
<ubottu> matlab-support (source: matlab-support): distro integration for local MATLAB installations. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.18 (quantal), package size 27 kB, installed size 161 kB
<xubuntu079> !info matlab-support
<ubottu> matlab-support (source: matlab-support): distro integration for local MATLAB installations. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.18 (quantal), package size 27 kB, installed size 161 kB
<Unit193> Would that be something you would need/be looking for?
<xubuntu417> i'm install xubuntu now
<xubuntu417> this is the second time i install it in one single day
<xubuntu417> why it crashed when i try it and then install it, and it works when i just install it?
#xubuntu 2013-01-22
<mundonet> hola
<mundonet> hay alguien??
<mundonet> que hable español??
<Unit193> !es | mundonet
<ubottu> mundonet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<mundonet> gracias
<Unit193> Da nada.
<xubuntu048> so Have a question
<xubuntu048> regarding the best server to use with xubuntu
<xubuntu048> whatever... no response i'm out
<heraclitis> I'm having problems with my networking connection. I try to ping my loopback, no response. My gateway, no response.
<baizon> heraclitis: post your ifconfig output on paste.ubuntu.com please
<moetunes> heraclitis:  does   ifconfig -a   show the device is UP ?
<heraclitis> moetunes: yes pasting in a few seconds. Had to transfer from one computer to another.
<heraclitis> Pasted.
<baizon> heraclitis: post link here ;)
<heraclitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1557867/
<heraclitis> I see how that works. That's pretty awesome.
<baizon> heraclitis: try to ping 192.168.0.1
<baizon> or what is your gateways ip adress?
<heraclitis> I waited 13103ms, 100% packet loss. 14 packets transmitted. And my gateway is 192.168.0.1
<heraclitis> ip address 192.168.0.80
<heraclitis> netmask 255.255.255.0
<baizon> heraclitis: yes, saw it on your paste
<heraclitis> ignore ipv6, it's irrelevant (my router doesn't support it).
<baizon> is it your home network?
<heraclitis> It is my home network.
<baizon> heraclitis: you dont use a mac filter right?
<heraclitis> negative
<heraclitis> Never could get that configuration to work properly. lol
<heraclitis> What baffles me is that I can't even ping my own computer.
<baizon> you cant ping localhost?
<moetunes> is there a /etc/hosts file that mentions localhost ?
<heraclitis> negative. And when I ping from my laptop, I get this response: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1557884/
<heraclitis> And no, I can't ping localhost. Give me one second moetunes. I'll check
<baizon> heraclitis: try to ping 127.0.0.1
<heraclitis> I have 127.0.0.1 listed as Localhost in /etc/hosts. And 127.0.1.1 as $compname in the same file.
<heraclitis> I ping 127.0.0.1 with 100% packet loss
<heraclitis> I've been monitoring the interface with wireshark, and I get icmp Destination unreachable (host unreachable) errors. All traffic is local, from 46132 using the UDP protocol
<moetunes> can you paste /etc/hosts ?
<heraclitis> Occasionally I'll get an attempted ARP to the default gateway. And I'll paste that in a second.
<moetunes> I'm pretty sure it'll be a config somewhere
<heraclitis> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1557904/
<moetunes> so hostname is unreal?
<heraclitis> Yes
<heraclitis> It was the first thing that came to mind
<heraclitis> While installing
<heraclitis> You know, like "unreal, man"
<moetunes> what is setting the eth1 to 198.168.0.80 ?
<moetunes> why is it 127..0.1.1 in /etc/hosts?
<moetunes> why is it 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts?
<heraclitis> My networking connections is setting it to 192.168.0.80. Manual configuration. And I don't know why it's 127.0.1.1 That caught my attention as well.  Should I make it the same as localhost?
<moetunes> no - make it 192.168.0.80
<heraclitis> Okay one sec.
<heraclitis> Done, restarted networking. I get this error when restarting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1557947/
<heraclitis> I'm guessing my /etc/network/interfaces should contain something referring to eth0 or eth1 and their ip configuration, but I don't know the syntax, or if I'm right.
<moetunes> try    service network restart
<heraclitis> I believe the syntax of that command would be "service networking restart" and it says stop:Unknown instance:Start: Job failed to start
<heraclitis> Bad formatting there.
<moetunes> have you installed xubuntu in ubuntu then manually set the network up?
<moetunes> seems like you need to set the /etc/network/interfaces file up manually too
<heraclitis> No, it was a fairly fresh install of xubuntu from the desktop iso image. I needed something faster than ubuntu. And I just tried setting up the /etc/network/interfaces file manually. No luck. Same error as before. I followed the syntax for static routing as shown here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html#_the_basic_syntax_of_etc_network_interfaces
<heraclitis> I actually have two network adaptors. Both were working until this last boot. Now one says "device not managed". And the other is giving me problems.
<heraclitis> I've even tried using usb instead of ethernet to connect. I do have dhcp disabled on my modem, and I'm using google's dns servers. So I have to statically route.
<moetunes> ok. I'd try another reboot just to check if it is a one of glitch or check in dmesg for clues on why it filed
<moetunes> *failed
<heraclitis> okay. Rebooting now.
<heraclitis> The plymouth splash screen says "Waiting for network configuration". That's new. Doesn't seem to be working. How do I access dmesg? And what sort of clues should I watch for?
<moetunes> I would start with   dmesg | grep -i net   in a terminal
<heraclitis> I don't know how to read this output, so I'll send it your way. Give me a sec.
<heraclitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1558101/
<moetunes> there seems to be some fail there on the "terminated with status 1" lines and the last suggests networkmanager is starting
<heraclitis> I discovered one error, in the /etc/network/interfaces. Where it said "iface lo", it should have said "auto lo". So now I can ping localhost "unreal" (compname).
<heraclitis> Now I need to gain lan access. I'm going to try to reboot, and see if the changes to /etc/network/interfaces made a difference.
<heraclitis> Off topic, but how to I read the messages that are listed during shutdown? I keep getting something about "insecure pipe" (to paraphrase immensely). It scrolls by too quickly to read it. I know it's not related to this issue though.
<heraclitis> I've restarted. I'm now getting a massive packet loss while pinging the default gateway, but I'm getting one. Average packet loss seems to be about 94%. (2 of 35 received). Making progress. Lol
<heraclitis> No connection to outside world, though.
<moetunes> shutdown messages aren't logged anywhere
<heraclitis> Before restart, I also edited the /etc/network/interfaces to read: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1558224/
<moetunes> I'm guessing there is still something upn with your interfaces file
<moetunes> remove the dns-domain line and eth0 can't be auto and static afaik
<heraclitis> I just remembered something that may make a difference. I've been playing around with tor for a while, and me being the "monkey see, monkey do" type with computers (i like to see what'll happen)... I edited some of the configuration of ~/.ssh
<heraclitis> And I removed that line. Is there a way to reset ~/.ssh to defaults?
<moetunes> ssh won't interfere with a net connection
<moetunes> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html#_the_network_interface_with_the_static_ip
<heraclitis> after removing "auto" and the "dns domain" lines from the file, I loose connectivity from the default gateway.
<moetunes> ^ says no auto wiyh static
<moetunes> nameserver should be in /etc/resolv.conf instead of the interfaces file
<heraclitis> oh okay. I'll change that.
<heraclitis> When I go to change that file it says "Do not edit this file by hand -- Your changes will be overwritten"
<heraclitis> it says nameserver is 127.0.0.1
<moetunes> that's from networkmanager which you should make sure doesn't run if you are manually setting the network
<heraclitis> so I should change nameserver to 8.8.8.8 if I want it to be google's dns server?
<moetunes> yes if you stop networkmanager from running
<moetunes> can't stress that enough
<moetunes> can't stress that enough
<heraclitis> How do I stop networkmanager from running on boot? I know I can stop it while the comp is running, but at boot it'll try to start automatically, won't it?
<moetunes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<heraclitis> I'm up and running. I deleted everything in the /etc/network/interfaces with the exception of "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback". Then I stopped networking by running "sudo service network-manager stop" then I ran "sudo start network-manager". Worked like a charm. I'm viewing google now from that computer. Thanks for everything, sir. I wish there were a way to repay you for your time and effort.
<moetunes> you gave up doing the manual setup you had? glad it's working :)
<heraclitis> I am still using manual ip address and dns configuration. But through network manager. I can't use auto dns or address leasing through my router. It's a pos from my ISP. I need to get a cisco. Lol. I'm glad it's working, too.
<heraclitis> Now I can finally get off this Ubuntu 12.04 laptop. After using xubuntu, I can't go back. I'll find you when I log in over on my desktop.
<heraclitis> Thanks again, moetunes!
<moetunes> cheers ;)
<heraclitis> moetunes: are you using pidgin? If so, I have a movie I'd like to give you in exchange for your help.
<moetunes> heraclitis:  I use weechat and I saw the movie was ready to be transfered but I have plenty of movies thaks ;)
<moetunes> s/thaks/thanks/
<heraclitis> No thank you. If there's anything I help you with, let me know. I'd be glad to try.
 * Yotson (scratching each others back)++ :D
<moetunes> it's all good. this is what support channels are for :)
<niuniomartinez> Hi. I have a problem with OpenGL.
<niuniomartinez> It does work (Open Arena, SuperTux Kart, eDuke32) but Allegro has some problems.
<niuniomartinez> They suggested (http://www.allegro.cc/forums/thread/61153) that it's a problem with drivers.
<niuniomartinez> But I don't know which one I'm using...
<Cristiano> Pessoal alguém ai poderia me dizer se o conky funciona bem no Xubuntu 12.10?
<heraclitis> how to proxy all terminal commands like wget, hg, and apt?
<koegs> heraclitis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69983/proxy-settings-not-working
<koegs> the rest depends on the programs
<heraclitis> good voip service for pstn on xubuntu? not cisco?
<holstein> heraclitis: "good" is a matter of opinion.. what are you looking for? and what have you tried? and what hasnt worked about what you have tried? i thought pstn was not a voip
<heraclitis> I have only used Magicjack, but it only works in Windows. I would stay in Ubuntu all the time if my phone service could be transferred here as well. Magicjack uses voip to transfer to pstn. I would like something I could use with a current number, or a new one for little to no cost. Up time of more than 80 percent would be great, as well. secure would be excellent, but not a requirement.
<holstein> heraclitis: you can port your # to google voice or a similar service and use it on the operating system or device you choose
<heraclitis> I've been giving serious thought to nettalk... it can stand alone or be plugged into a computer. Similar to magicjack. I'm using the old usb dongle for magicjack.
<heraclitis> Good point. I didn't think about google voice.
<heraclitis> And that will allow me to make calls from my computer as though it's my old number, correct?
<holstein> heraclitis: im not a google-fan-boy... i just like the service... there are a lot of options with google voice
<holstein> chase follow... widgets that will go straight to voicemail and not show your #... dialing to and from other #'s... custom voicemail messages... plus, it works in the browser with linux
<heraclitis> Lol. I reserve judgment with Google. And what's this chase follow? Is it in Synaptic?
<holstein> heraclitis: if you want to program a few #'s for google voice to try... it'll try one.. then the next.. so on, til you either answer one of the phones, or it goes to voicemail
<heraclitis> That's pretty neat.
<heraclitis> I'm checking it out now.
<holstein> heraclitis: its not a "linux" solution, but it works in linux... i would just read about it, and feel free to /join the #xubuntu-offtopic channel and i'll share more specifics
<Ronalds_M> how to reset password in freenode
<Ronalds_M> damn nickserv is saying that I'm not allowed to do that
<holstein> Ronalds_M: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<Ronalds_M> tnx Holstein
<Ronalds_M> but in reality
<Ronalds_M> freenode has turned that thing off
<Ronalds_M> so you have to go to freenode channel
<Ronalds_M> and ask staff to reset it
<holstein> Ronalds_M: that thing?
<holstein> Ronalds_M: you should alert the staff in the channel if the documentaion is not current
<heraclitis> how to allow virtualbox through ufw?
<heraclitis> nat or bridged best?
<holstein> heraclitis: i usually change settings so the vm gets an ip from the router
<holstein> then, its the same as if it were a normal machine on the network
<heraclitis> and would that be nat or bridged to config that way?
<holstein> heraclitis: i dont think you can bridge, and share the IP of the main machine, and get a seperate IP to the VM
<heraclitis> I have two network adaptors. (3 if necessary).
<heraclitis> If that makes a difference.
<holstein> heraclitis: i have only ever set up the VM so it gets an IP from the main gateway, just as a normal machine...
<heraclitis> I have it set up that way. default gateway is the same, ip lease is the same, dns the same, but only lo (127.0.0.1) has any activity or connectivity.
<holstein> heraclitis: you are getting an ip from theh gateway? can you ping the gateway? and/or other machines on your network?
<holstein> did you "break" the dns settings trying to set a static ip?
<heraclitis> no ping from gateway on VM, from host, yes. I'm communicating with you on it. And I set up my dns manually.
<holstein> heraclitis: then its not set up properly
<holstein> heraclitis: when you can ping the gateway, you'll be able to forward ports from the gateway to the VM
<heraclitis> I'll keep working at it. lol
<geoff__> Hi - this is my first post here - just observing
<knome> !hi | geoff__
<ubottu> geoff__: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<geoff__> Hi knome and ubottu
<knome> hello geoff. btw, if you are looking for a channel for random (non-support) chatter, we have #xubuntu-offtopic
<geoff__> Thanks very much for that guys
<knome> no problem
<geoff__> I anticipate I will be normally logged on as BlinkinCat
<knome> geoff__, sure, no problem :)
<Bon-chan> can you guys suggest me a good system monitor? to place it at the workspace. i have the defaults in my window panel but want to try a diferent one
<geoff__> How come NickServ states I am not logged on?
<Pici> because you aren't.
<geoff__> I don't understand that - if my words can be seen - I won't take up your time - perhaps I will go and observe off-topic
<Ronalds_M> trying to boot Mac OS X in virtual machine give no bootable medium... anyone knows why that happens?
<geoff__> Goodnight guys and thanks
<Ronalds_M> (doing that for study purpoises only)
<Ronalds_M> Geoff you are not logged on in freenode
<geoff__> I really am sorry for messing that up - a steep learning curve for me - can I just exit the page without registering any damage?
<knome> geoff__, yup.
<geoff__> Thanks knome - now to get into the Guidelines - a good idea eh ?Goodnight all and thanks
<knome> geoff__, good night½
<knome> ...!
<xubuntu369> I can not connect to the wireless network, can someone help me?
<moetunes> xubuntu369:  there's a wiki dor that - tried it?
<moetunes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu369> moetunes: I have ubuntu 12.10, but installed Xubuntu 11.10 is for testing and disconnecting but on ubuntu connects normal!
<xubuntu369> ubottu: thanks!!!
<Jayneil> While plugging in an external USB device, the eject option in thunar 1.6 does not seem to work properly.. switched to nautilus, it worked fine.. anyone else facing the same issue.. ?
<ochosi> Jayneil: "does not seem to work properly" == ?
<Jayneil> http://pastebin.com/jVY7UFNp
<ochosi> Jayneil: strange, what version of thunar 1.6 are you using exactly and where did you install it from?
<Troy^> Hey just installed xubuntu 12.10 and i also installed plank. I'm trying to figure out how i can get the plank dock to start at boot
<holstein> Troy^: in the settings menu, you'll find startup applications there somewhere in session i believe... i gtg or id look and tell you exactly, but keep digging :)
<Jayneil> 1.6.2  and I used xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12
<ochosi> Jayneil: then it'd be best if you could report a bug
#xubuntu 2013-01-23
<MrDyne> I'm not sure if this is correct thinking, but isn't it good pratice to run java/Minecraft server with an extra limited user account?
<fmjunkie> Hello?
<frustratedtech> Hello :D
<fmjunkie> Can someone please help me? I am running Xubuntu 12.04 and during the installation I chose for it to login automatically. Well i want to change that now, but I can't figure out how?
<frustratedtech> Settings > Users
<frustratedtech> What do you have next to password?
<frustratedtech> fmjunkie, http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ Look at #7
<fmjunkie> ok i am looking thanks
<fmjunkie> I can't save changes to lightdm.conf
<fmjunkie> its read only and i can't change that in the drop down list
<well_laid_lawn> use sudo or gksudo
<well_laid_lawn> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fmjunkie> ok got it thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np ;)
<fmjunkie> Does Xubuntu start a firewall on startup? I downloaded "Firestarter" when I open it it will place an icon in my system tray but only if I do it manually. So I have no confirmation that there is a firewall running otherwise.
<frustratedtech> A firewall for what?
<fmjunkie> For my internet connection
<kgb> fmjunkie: UFW is teh firewall (front-end)
<frustratedtech> But what are you trying to block?
<kgb> *ufw
<well_laid_lawn> I've only run a firewall on a webserver - a linux desktop doesn't need one imo
<well_laid_lawn> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<kgb> fmjunkie: sudo ufw enable
<kgb> oh well_laid_lawn, gufw doesn't have an icon on Xubuntu 12.10 (still)
<kgb> .. in the Settings Manager, it just shows as text: Firewall Configuration
<fmjunkie> well I am new to Linux but I have always ran a firewall with win 7 just to stop any unwanted traffic.
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about it
<frustratedtech> LOL, Windows needs more than a firewall
<kgb> fmjunkie: a huge deficit of *nix is that there's no such thing as a rule-based firewall wuth prompts :(
<kgb> *with prompts
<kgb> like, for example, on Windows - the Comodo firewall can be configured to prompt each time an application tries to connect (not so by default)
<frustratedtech> fmjunkie, are you running a router or going straight into a modem?
<kgb> .. this is @ the very TOP of my wishlist :f
<fmjunkie> router
<kgb> (and also, probably, never going to happen unfortunately)
<frustratedtech> I've got tons of ports open on my desktop and hardwired into a router.  If people are trying to get to my local nginx they wont be able to cuz the router doesn't know where to route the port 80 request
<kgb> yea, router-secured is one of the best ways 2 go
<kgb> almost as good as having a dedicted-firewall box
<kgb> *dedicated
<frustratedtech> I'm just using a basic netgear.  no fancy settings.  It's just that if your router isn't allowing incoming port connections, then a firewall on your xubuntu install is pointless
<fmjunkie> Ok so there is no need for a software firewall on linux??
<kgb> there is!..
<kgb> :)
<kgb> imo software can be exploited, just like on any other system ;$
<fmjunkie> well I am not sure what to do now as i have never used anything outside of windows.... and even then I would just use a anti-virus program and a 3rd party firewall.. so what is the basic security measures I should take with Xubuntu?
<kgb> fmjunkie: sudo ufw enable for starters :)
<kgb> *blocks incoming, supposedly
<heraclitis> I don't believe it does. I've noticed you have to configure manually to truly affect the iptables. I prefer to configure directly with iptables.
<kgb> ya..
<kgb> but better than *nothing* i suppose
<frustratedtech> its not if you dont have rules
<frustratedtech> but if you dont know what rules to use then why bother?
<kgb> exactly, it's practically useless for newbies :(
<kgb> years and years without a *proper* firewall, but I always keep hoping
<fmjunkie> Well thanks for the Help,, Cya
<Novarg> hey guys,I'm trying to boot a xubuntu from a usb stick. I installed it from the live cd using a typical installation, simply to the usb stick instead of the harddrive. but it just won't boot on its own. parted magic from another stick however DOES boot and I can abuse its boot manager to boot my xubuntu stick :)
<Novarg> any ideas how I could get it to boot from the actual stick itself? it's partitioned with a boot partition mounted at /boot and a bigger root partition at /
<Novarg> (because I read that syslinux might cough up on too large partitions)
<sonkey4> the daily of 13.04 is looking nice and stable from first looks
<filantropus> hi all.
<filantropus> someone can help me?
<sonkey4> !ask filantropus
<filantropus> I don't know how to create users from xubuntu
<sonkey4> settings -> users & groups -> add
<filantropus> the thing is
<filantropus> that, users & group item dosn't appear
<GridCube> are you an administrator?
<filantropus> nope. How can i make that?
<GridCube> you need to talk to your system administrator then
<filantropus> I'm
<filantropus> i have the passwords to do it.
<filantropus> but i dont know how to make my own user, administrator user.
<GridCube> it should ask you the root password on the users and groups configuration program
<filantropus> the thing is
<filantropus> that users and groups item dos'nt appear
<GridCube> filantropus, http://i.imgur.com/0iQv4ic.png ??
<KeyboardNotFound> how to reset desktop settings on default ?
<GridCube> KeyboardNotFound, go to ~/.config/xfce4/ and delete everything there, relogin and everything should default
<KeyboardNotFound> thanks i will restart :D
<KeyboardNotFound> i have killed xfce panel, how to start terminal for to restart pc ?
<GridCube> sudo reboot
<GridCube> oh, alt-f2
<GridCube> or ctrl-alt-f1 to f6 will send you to a tty
<GridCube> KeyboardNotFound, also the meta key (the one usually whit the windows logo) and T, should bring a terminal up too
<bullgard4> Clicking on the Xfce menu to invoke GParted, I obtain: "Unable to get keyboard and mouse grab." What does it mean to »get keyboard grab«?
<xubuntu709> ble ble ble
<xubuntu709> :D
<NickRivers> Hello. How would I get the home folder icon on the desktop to point to nautilus instead of Thunar. The default file manager is set to nautilus and the home folder icon from the bottom bar points to nautilus, but I still want to be able to use the desktop icon. Any suggestions?
<GridCube> make a launcher for nautilus
<NickRivers> Haha, why didn't I think of that... Thanks
<TheSheep> NickRivers: let nautilus manage your desktop instead of xfdesktop
<NickRivers> TheSheep: Nautilus has taken over, thanks
<xubuntu647> can someone tell me the minimum and recommended requirements for unbutu version 12.10 ?
<baizon> xubuntu647: you mean xubuntu or ubuntu?
<xubuntu647> ububtu 12.10
<xubuntu647> ubuntu
<GridCube> !requierements
<GridCube> !requirements
<ubottu> The hardware requirements for Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<baizon> xubuntu647: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<xubuntu647> it gives the requirements for version 12.04 not 12.10
<GridCube> its the same
<xubuntu647> I need 12.10 .
<baizon> xubuntu647: 12.10 got the same as 12.04
<xubuntu647> you mean there was an update and the system requirements are the same , that's odd !!
<holstein> xubuntu647: not really.. its arguably an "update"
<holstein> xubuntu647: its newer or different packages
<holstein> xubuntu647: there are no commercial entities in charge of making sure your system becomes "obsolete" either
<GridCube> xubuntu647, its not odd, its pretty common
<baizon> this isnt windows!
<holstein> sometimes, system requirements become "better" or lowere.. i know with win7 even that was the case iirc
<LIDH> Hello, I have a POS system EBN X-950 with touchscreen (EgalaxyTouch according to the manual), so, i tried $lsusb and it doesn't list the touchscreen controller. If I do a screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] can't get any input from the touchscreen. Already did $ modprobe -r usbtouchscreen and still doesn't detect, any ideas what's the problem?
<recon_lap> LIDH well there is hope, but that a very specific problem. have you had any luck working out what driver you need?
<recon_lap> LIDH: is this the same company as your touch screen? http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eg/Touch_Drives.html
<MoL0ToV> howto change the default autologin uer on xubuntu?
<frustratedtech> Its on the FAQ page.
<frustratedtech> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ #7
<xubuntu056> hi all I'm new at linux OS and I have no idea how to install xubuntu, any help
<GridCube> xubuntu056, depends on how new its your computer
<GridCube> if its too new it might be fairly complicated sadly, if its fairly old its a piece of cake
<xubuntu056> I have an AMD3800 MHz double core RAM 2 G
<xubuntu056> It's about 3-4 years old
<GridCube> thats not the problem, its the mobo whats the problem
<GridCube> but it sound fine, you should simply burn an iso to a cd/dvd or use unetbootin to place it on an usb, then plug it in, or place the cd/dvd and reboot
<xubuntu056> I have installed ubuntu but is working slowly. In some blogs I have seen xubunto can overcome those problems
<GridCube> the installer will guide you then
<xubuntu056> the installer form ubuntu you mean?
<GridCube> ubiquity yes
<GridCube> xubuntu uses the same installer
<xubuntu056> I have already created a dvd but there is no automatic installer and when I tried to open the install forlder none of the files seems to work
<GridCube> you probably burned it wrong
<GridCube> make an usb, its easier
<xubuntu056> Just in case I'm going to download it again and try with the disk and the usb, thank you guys
<xubuntu749> hey i am new to xubuntu. I just torrented it and cant figure out how to install it on my windows laptop
<g16> burn to cd, then reboot with the cd inside.
<g16> xubuntu749: ^^^
<recon_lap> xubuntu749: you have a blank cd or pen drive
<xubuntu749> ill use a flash drive
<xubuntu749> how do i burn it to the flash drive
<recon_lap> you need to get a USB creator program to put it on the pen drive, I'll have a quick look
<xubuntu749> ok thanks
<recon_lap> UNetbootin
<xubuntu749> so do i download it for windows or linux?
<g16> download for windows, you're going to run it on windows.
<recon_lap> xubuntu749: your using windows i assumed
<xubuntu749> ok, and yes
<recon_lap> xubuntu749: http://www.muktware.com/1054/create-ubuntu-liveusb-using-windows
<xubuntu749> ok thanks for your help
<recon_lap> xubuntu749: just make sure you pick the correct drive :)
<xubuntu749> also, will it give me an option to be able to dual boot my computer with either windows 7 or xubuntu?
<frustratedtech> yes
<recon_lap> xubuntu749: did you backup your important data?
<xubuntu749> yes i have all of my stuff on an external hard drive
<xubuntu749> I was told to download the 32 bit system even though i have a 64 bit computer (also on xubuntu website  the 32 bit was the best option)
<xubuntu749> was i correct in doing that or do i need to download the 64 bit version?
<frustratedtech> it wont matter, but if you have a 64bit system then its typically better to get the 64bit version.
<frustratedtech> but with your specs, 32bit will be fine
<xubuntu749> ok unetbootin is telling me to reboot now...so wish me luck. and thanks for the help
<frustratedtech> thumbs up
<Cosmoe> 'ello
<xubuntu862> I just used unetbootin with a flash drive to download xubuntu onto my windows laptop. after i finished the setup on unetbootin, it asked me to reboot. so i rebooted my computer. what am i supposed to do next
<Cosmoe> I'm having an absolute nightmare getting my mouse configured the way I want it, before I go delving too deeply into scripts and config files, are there any decent tools for configuring multiple mouse buttons and mouse sensitivity values?
<frustratedtech> put the usb drive in the machine you want to install on and boot from the flash drive
<frustratedtech> if it doesnt boot from the flashdrive then you'll need to change your bios settings
<recon_lap> xubuntu862: boot from the Live USB and try out a live session to see if there are any issues, if all looks good then runthe installer
<butschi> A basic adjustment of mouse and touchpad funktions is included in the settings manager, mouse and touchpad
<xubuntu008> I just used unetbootin with a flash drive to download xubuntu onto my windows laptop. after i finished the setup on unetbootin, it asked me to reboot. so i rebooted my computer. what am i supposed to do next
<Cosmoe> if anyone just knows a good way to specify the right settings in xorg.conf I'd also be grateful
<frustratedtech> Cosmoe, what settings exactly?
<KeyboardNotFound> Hi, I have xubuntu 12.10, joined added monitor into the VGA port on my laptop, but I see the same monitor I see the laptop, how do I monitor to see one workspace and the other monitor (laptop) other workspace?
<KeyboardNotFound> the command in terminal is: xrandr but i don't know how to setup
<Cosmoe> basically, I'm on a laptop and also use an external mouse, I'm looking have different sensitivity/acceleration settings for both, but I also need to bind the side buttons on my external mouse to back and forward, along with upping the amount of lines that the wheel scrolls
<Cosmoe> my current solution to getting the sens/accel different is to simply run xset m 0 0 or xset m 5 10 based on whether I'm using the mouse or touchpad
<Cosmoe> but this seems a bit clumsy
<frustratedtech> sens and accel should be accessible in normal settings manager
<frustratedtech> adding the additional buttons would have to be done through txt editor or the use of a binding program
<Cosmoe> another problem is that I can't get the sensitivity low enough for the external mouse
<frustratedtech> KeyboardNotFound, if your laptop just showing one monitor currently? or do both work but its mirrored?
<Cosmoe> even at the lowest, it's still too high
<Cosmoe> also, for some reason, according to xinput, Mouseemu hijacks the external mouse
<KeyboardNotFound> frustratedtech, at the moment only laptop monitor :)
<KeyboardNotFound> i like to use the external monitor but to view workspace 2
<frustratedtech> Cosmoe, try this https://launchpad.net/btnx
<Cosmoe> thank you, I will have a look
<Cosmoe> huh
<Cosmoe> unfortunately btnx just segfaults on this machine
<Cosmoe> any other alternatives?
<Cosmoe> no, sorry, do excuse me, it needs root
<Cosmoe> I see it fails gracefully
<Kjubert> I have a question: is the Ubuntu-Software-Center generally downloading .deb-files for installing software? Because for some software you cant find deb-packages for download online and i would like to gather these by copying possible temporary deb-packages the software-center is using. is there a way??
<Cosmoe> that's another problem frustratedtech , the settings in the xfce mouse settings in the settings manager seem to randomly change
<frustratedtech> i have not had to adjust mine.  but im sure there is a program that would handle it better.  even gnomes is better, maybe you can install theirs?
<Cosmoe> I could do
<Cosmoe> I find it remarkable that it's 2013 and this is still so difficult
<jcg2> Is there aa method to re-install just the xubuntu system on a boot drive if it is hosed.  Windows has such a capability but I cannot find anything to indicate Xubuntu does this?
<kgb> not really, no
<kgb> it's a bit different 2 do that
<kgb> depends on how it's broken..
<xubuntu117> ciao!
<xubuntu117> Io sto installando Xubuntu, e nel frattempo chatto qui
<xubuntu117> hello!
<xubuntu117> Ins't anybody here? I'm installing Xubuntu
<frustratedtech> whats up?
<MoL0ToV> howto enable/disable autologin in xubuntu?
<Zelouille> MoL0ToV: Hi, http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ look for Question #7.
#xubuntu 2013-01-24
<goodbyeearl> hey everybody my xubuntu has been to slow and heavy
<goodbyeearl> do you know how could make it more smooth and light?
<goodbyeearl> i've been using it for more than one year now and it is just amazing
<goodbyeearl> but it is slow now
<xubuntu509> Hi everyone
<xubuntu509> I need some help with Ubuntu
<frustratedtech> hello
<Facetious> hello. I'm currently trying to build ristretto from source, and I keep getting messages that various xfce librariries are not current enough. I've compiled some of the libraries myself, but I was wondering if there was a smarter way to get the most current xfce libraries.
<holstein> Facetious: i dont muck around much there.. i find something always breaks or gives me a hard time.. i usually try PPA's
<Facetious> cool. thanks.
<xubuntu570> Hi, i was wondering if anyone knew if i could change the log in screen so it looks like Ubuntu's stock? i have both Ubuntu 12.04 and Xubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop.
<holstein> xubuntu570: sure... you dont want to know the difference though?
<xubuntu570> im guessing, that if i change it to ubuntu stock i would have to choose only one flacor to log into am i right?
<xubuntu570> flavor*
<holstein> xubuntu570: ?
<xubuntu570> if i changed the log in screen to be ubuntu stock, i didnt think it let me choos what linux to log into
<holstein> xubuntu570: you'll just have the ubuntu greeter
<holstein> xubuntu570: they all let you choose whatever you set them up to let you choose
<xubuntu570> is there a dowside to that?
<holstein> xubuntu570: i suggest leaving it alone
<holstein> xubuntu570: bestcase scenario, you mess around for a bit and dont break your system, while only changing sometihng cosmetically
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195674/how-to-fix-xubuntu-lightdm-theme-after-installing-unity is relevant
<xubuntu570> okay, thank you for the help, i think i will have to think about whether or not it's worth it for a while.
<freedomrun> trying to send crash log for xfce4-session but when "Continue" is clicked, nothing happen ??? help
<nantou> how do I limit upload and download speeds for the whole system?
<moetunes> nantou:  afaik you do that at your router
<nantou> how?
<moetunes> some routers have a setting for that
<moetunes> see if this has a clue - http://www.speedguide.net/articles/linux-tweaking-121
<moetunes> it's old but ...
<baizon> nantou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/776/how-i-can-limit-download-upload-bandwidth
<nantou> thx baizon
<xubuntu301> hey guys
<baizon> hi
<xubuntu301> is there anyone who know how to get the same windows 7's windows behavior (or ubuntu's) when i put them on the edge on xubuntu?
<xubuntu301> the window gets maximazed but it only occupies the upper half of the screen... is quite annoying lol
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i see that latest xubuntu need more or 4GB to install. I have a asus eeepc with 4GB ssd internal disk. what are the latest version that fit in 4GB? leaving some space also to store some document or mp3..
<baizon> MoL0ToV: you can always deinstall stuff
<baizon> then you get more spac
<baizon> *space
<MoL0ToV> but the graphical installer say to me that 4,6GB are needed to complete installation
<sonkey4> was just gunnna say that
<sonkey4> best you could do is install ubuntu mini.iso
<sonkey4> then apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<baizon> indeed, sonkey4 is right :)
<sonkey4> as ubuntu no longer offer alternate installs
<MoL0ToV> and lubuntu? need minus of 4GB to install?
<ztxgpsman> MoL0ToV, I have xubuntu installed on a 4GB stick, I've about 2.5GB free on it.
<MoL0ToV> the installer stops and say to me that there are no enough space
<baizon> the best sollution is what sonkey4 said
<baizon> install the mini and then just add xubuntu-desktop
<ChesterX> hello, i can not seem to create a vpn connection. which manager do you recommend?
<koegs> Network-Manager, which comes with xubuntu
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#VPN_support
<daswort> Is it right that xfrun4 and xfce-appfinder are both the same, but xfrun starts allways with the `-c` option?
<ochosi> daswort: well the two were merged in xfce4.10, before that they were separate programmes
<daswort> Thanks.
<daswort> BTW: appfinder needs 5 sec to start while thunderbird needs just ~1,2sec. Is is there a mode where it runs but is hiden? Like synapse or gnome do, so i dont have to wait.
<ochosi> daswort: yes, after launching it for the first time it should be pretty fast
<ochosi> there should be a way of preloading it in the session if i'm not mistaken
<daswort> i dont see something like that in its manpage. :(
<daswort> Oh, there is already a process in the background. Why does it need so much time? (ಠ_ಠ)
<nando29> hi,
<nando29> please, I have an enlga-1320  gigabit nic, its supported for xbuntu in gigalan? thx
<xubuntu570> hello?
<Facetious> hello
<xubuntu570> how do you access the windows hard drive from xubuntu?
<xubuntu570> i need to access system 32 to find password hash
<Facetious> You should be able to see all the partitions in the file manager
<xubuntu570> it doesn't have config folder in it.
<Facetious> configuration folder?
<xubuntu570> im booting xubuntu 12.10 i386 from live cd, and need to crack windows 7 password.
<xubuntu570> i dunno what to do since i don't know jack shit about linux
<holstein> xubuntu570: i would watch the language, and try using a live CD such as the ulitmate boot cd
<holstein> xubuntu570: if the drive is encrypted, i woudnt know how to deal with that
<holstein> i usually just mount the drive and recover the data..
<xubuntu570> dont have the resources to get ultimate boot cd...
<xubuntu570> the hard drive is shown, just not system 32
<holstein> maybe its corrupt
<xubuntu570> no, i can run windows perfectly fine.
<xubuntu570> i just need the admin's password
<holstein> xubuntu570: i wuld use a live CD designed for that purpose
<holstein> would*
<xubuntu570> i only have the cd im currently running.
<xubuntu570> what would you suggest to find the password hashes with only this live cd?
<holstein> xubuntu570: searching, or asking in a windows channel.. i dont know where those are, and i dont know anything about recovering that info that way
<holstein> i have used the ubcd to reset windows passwords.. and quickly too
<Bon-chan> guys, can i have some problems if i remove gmusicbrowser using apt --purge?
<xubuntu570> should i use ophcrack?
<holstein> xubuntu570: i would ask a windows channel to be sure... ask how you are expected to recover that information
<holstein> Bon-chan: i would just look and see what is being removed
<qasim> hi
<qasim> videos do not work properly on my newly installed xubuntu 12.10 OS...help please
<Facetious> what do you mean by videos?
<qasim> videos of any format .... i cant play them properly..image is blury and the picture hangs
<Facetious> are you using gstreamer?
<qasim> and its like same even after installing restricted extras
<qasim> gstreamer is?
<qasim> codec or software to run videos?
<Facetious> I think it's the default that comes with xubuntu
<Facetious> VLC is what most people use though
<qasim> ahan
<qasim> i have vlc
<qasim> rather i prefer vlc but this problem is with every sort of media player i have
<Facetious> maybe a problem with the video drivers then
<qasim> moreover
<qasim> i cant play any type of video through sm player
<qasim> when i try to open any video ...it crashes
<Facetious> what sort of video card do you have?
<qasim> nvdea ge force 6400
<qasim> last time on my previosus xubuntu installation i had installed its driver too
<Facetious> do you have compiz?
<qasim> the driver worked properly but it dint resolve my problem
<qasim> what is compiz ?
<Facetious> it's a fancy windows effects thing
<qasim> no
<Facetious> there's a bug that makes videos not work when desktop effects are on or compiz
<qasim> does that compiz thingie comes default with xubunu?
<qasim> xubuntu*
<Facetious> no
<qasim> well i dont have it then
<Facetious> maybe desktop effects are on?
<qasim> i dont thin so
<qasim> think*
<qasim> how to chk that
<Facetious> I think you need compiz anyways for that
<qasim> ahan
<Facetious> I really can't help you other than tell you to check xorg.conf for anything and maybe reinstall the codec packages
<Facetious> sorry
<Zelouille> qasim: maybe try to disable the Compositor (in the window manager settings)
<qasim> okay let me find that manager
<Zelouille> qasim: « window manager tweaks » sorry. Last tab.
<qasim> ok\
<qasim> Zelouille,  im soooo very greatful ...it was frigging compositer..thx heaps
<Zelouille> qasim: you're welcome. But you should thanks Facetious, i would not have suspected the "fancy windows effects" to be the source of the problem.
<qasim> aww nice...thx Facetious ..you both were great help to me
#xubuntu 2013-01-25
<Jason__> hello?
<Jason__> anybody here?
<knome> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jason__> anyone know why i can't install flash?
<Jason__> once i've downloaded it on xubuntu 12.10
<Jason__> i did " sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Ronalds_M> can I change font color of text in panel
<ochosi> only by modifying your gtk-theme
<Ronalds_M> if panel is in alpha color
<Ronalds_M> well how can I have ambiance working on xubuntu
<ochosi> sry, g2g
<Ronalds_M> ok
<filantropus> hi
<filantropus> need help, pls.
<holstein> filantropus: sure, just ask and one of the volunteers will help
<frustratedtech> Anyone having issues with bluetooth on 12.10?
<Cheri703> my keyboard works fine, my headset hates the world, but it was like that in vanilla ubuntu on 12.04 and 12.10
<Cheri703> *bluetooth on both of those btw
<Cheri703> Anyone have thoughts on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921687
<frustratedtech> seems i cannot use a bluetooth connection.
<frustratedtech> mainly trying to connect my iphone5 to bluetooth.
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'd check with GridCube when he comes around, but he may not know.  Would it be an option to autohide it?
<Cheri703> I tried that, but it is REALLY hard to hit the right spot to make it pop out when you're balancing between two screens
<Cheri703> Also, for the way I'm wanting to lay things out, non-hidden would work best
<Cheri703> also: a thanks to whoever included the ZOMG Ponies! Theme for notifications. I have EVERYTHING on a dark background/light text theme now (including chrome and quassel), and the GIANT pink with yellow comic sans notifications are kind of perfect so I don't miss things. :) It is a bit startling to have an email notification take up a quarter of the screen, but that's probably good. :D
<TheSheep> Cheri703: plus the comic sans font, just perfect
<Cheri703> yeah
<TheSheep> you can easily make your own, you know
<Cheri703> I am like "do de do de do worky work work OMGWTF?!?!" "oh...an email"
<Cheri703> eh, this works :)
<Cheri703> I downloaded a theme from xfce-look
<TheSheep> personally I like the policy of checking the e-mail twice a day
<TheSheep> at 10 am and at 15
<Cheri703> that + hacker vision extension for chrome, dark theme for quassel, happy eyes :D
<Cheri703> I work from home doing support, so I am always connected
<frustratedtech> im a support guy too :D
<Cheri703> I'm more on the customer support side than the technical support (at least at this job) :)
<Cheri703> I do a bunch of other stuff too
<frustratedtech> I do server support.  So gotta deal with clients more often than I please :D
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> rebooting to see if I can get autokey working again, back in a bit.
<Cheri703> ok back
<toxicsgz> Xubuntu 12.04 with new netbook after two days of frustration with windoze. Whoohooo! :)
<toxicsgz> 1GB Ram, will check how much mobo will support but how much Ram will xubuntu support?
<torax> enough
<toxicsgz> Not really helpful?
<MoL0ToV> i have the display brightness that don't work with fn key in xubuntu
<torax> in theory 64 bit OS can support 16EB of memory
<MoL0ToV> howto fix?
<MoL0ToV> the audio volume works instead
<holstein> toxicsgz: more than a netbook will support
<MoL0ToV> or other things
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<MoL0ToV> but brightness no
<toxicsgz> OK torax thx, I doubt a netbook mobo will support nearly that so I am in the clear :)
<holstein> ^^ and thats just for more than 3gb's on 32bit systems toxicsgz
<Cheri703> For some reason after a reboot, the application icons aren't showing up on my panel
<toxicsgz> Yep as i thought thx all, wn't put more than 2 in anyway.
<Cheri703> even if I change themes
<holstein> Cheri703: i would test as a new user to remove your config from the equation
<Cheri703> (I just installed xubuntu yesterday, so I'm still playing with it)
<Cheri703> ok
<holstein> toxicsgz: you likely cant
<Cheri703> good call
<Cheri703> hrm, if I change theme and log out and back in, they're back
<toxicsgz> Will play fr a week or two but interested to know if users install xubuntu on mid to high end desktops. RUnning linux mint 13 currently but liking xubuntu a lot in to days.
<drc> toxicsgz: More than you can afford :)  According to AskUbuntu: A LOT! (Actually 2^64) but because of hardware limits and real world computers the limit is around 1TB ( 1024GB RAM)
<holstein> toxicsgz: xubuntu is freely available to anyone, and its a good match with most any system, so its used really anywhere
<toxicsgz> :) I think 2 GB will suffice for my netbook purposes.
<toxicsgz> Hmm! Might consider this for my desktop also :)
<Siilence> toxicsgz: I ran 2gb ram on my main workstation with xubuntu.
<toxicsgz> :
<Siilence> I simply had no need to upgrade.
<Siilence> Because it was blazingly fast.
<Siilence> Linux devs are weird that way.
<toxicsgz> Some things hang with just 1GB so two is a must.
<Siilence> They dont assume resources are endless and that there is no need to make everything as bloated as possible.
<Siilence> It used to be that good code used as little as possible.
<holstein> i use both.. i wouldnt say "a must" but its nice
<holstein> depends on what you are doing.. my netbook with 2gb's rarely needs/ uses 1gb
<toxicsgz> HD video hANGS A BIT
<holstein> i doubt the ram will help with that
<holstein> ram doesnt make the system any faster
<toxicsgz> hMM! YOU MAY BE RIGHT THERE
<toxicsgz> sorry caps
<toxicsgz> I mean HD stream
<toxicsgz> but same I guess
<Unit193> holstein: Can if it's swapping out like crazy. ;)  (Mine does that, had to try a couple things to make it work better)
<toxicsgz> I think the CPU struggles more than the Ram
<holstein> sure, but i doubt thats the case when playing a vid
<Siilence> Using all the ram isnt necessarily bad.
<holstein> but, you can test.. and try for youself toxicsgz
<Siilence> It depends what it's doing with it.
<Siilence> RAM is meant to be used.
<Nothing_Much> Hello, I'm having trouble with Firefox 19 opening Thunar Preferences instead of Thunar
<Siilence> Swapping sucks, though.
<Siilence> Unless you have ssd in which case it wont matter much, usually.
<toxicsgz> Well thx for the input, new xubuntu user very happy :)
<Siilence> But tweak to noswap, but then it might just freeze ;)
<toxicsgz> Ah! I like th SSD idea :)
<Siilence> (so dont do that)
<Nothing_Much> So uh.. my preferred applications are set to Thunar, but it opens the preferences for some reason.
<holstein> Nothing_Much: it?
<Cheri703> Anyone familiar with poking around in theme settings to try to figure out why my the window button icons vanished?
<Nothing_Much> *Firefox
<Cheri703> Or anyone have a deviant art account they'd be willing to use to post a comment and ask about it? (I don't really want to create one >_<)
<holstein> Cheri703: i just use well supported themes, that just work
<Cheri703> well, yeah
<Cheri703> but this one is PERFECT other than the icons not showing up :s
<holstein> you can always just borrow the elements and/or ideas and make your own
<holstein> Cheri703: i would say that is not perfect then
<holstein> lots of changes with gtk going on... hard to tell
<Cheri703> yeah, I might try modifying one that came with xubuntu
<Unit193> The shimmer themes will be the most compatible, Albatross is pretty good as is Blackbird for darker themes.
<Cheri703> this is...DARK. http://sixsixfive.deviantart.com/art/ACID-280889262 not just outlines dark, everything dark
<Cheri703> my eyes are much happier with this + hacker vision extension in chrome
<koegs> i like this one a lot: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/beautiful-mediterraneannight-gtk-36.html
<Cheri703> ooo, I will try it, thanks :)
<Cheri703> not *quite* as dark, but still good! and my icons are back! Thanks koegs!
<MoL0ToV> brightness control dont work on my xubuntu on my notebook someone can help me?
<holstein> MoL0ToV: on the keyboard, correct?
<holstein> i would look into graphics drivers.. i would ask yourself just how important this is.. i would try live CD's and see if something "just works" and see what is making it work
<MoL0ToV> if i add the applet on the panel that control the bightness i can change it
<MoL0ToV> but not via function keys
<MoL0ToV> fn+f5 fn+f6
<Cheri703> all I need to do now is get the panels functioning properly on the edges between my monitors and I will be a happy camper :)
<Cheri703> MoL0ToV: do those keys do other things? like are they not matching up with the assigned shortcut that's printed on the keyboard?
<MoL0ToV> is all ok but brightness
<Cheri703> what model of notebook?
<holstein> MoL0ToV: well, its not the brightness then, its the function keys on your keyboard
<holstein> MoL0ToV: brightness is fine, and you *can* control it
<holstein> MoL0ToV: i would search by the model # of your maching and see if anyone has the function keys working
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13000/keyboard-function-keys-do-not-work
<heliocentrique> hey guys, is Xubuntu as easy to use as Ubuntu or more complicated like Lubuntu ?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/233312/how-to-make-keyboard-backlight-fn-buttons-work-in-samsung-series-9 might be helpful too
<holstein> heliocentrique: i dont find lubuntu more complicated
<holstein> heliocentrique: complicated can be a matter of opinion
<koegs> heliocentrique: if you come from gnome2, you will find it easy to use xubuntu
<holstein> heliocentrique: fire it up live and see if it meets your needs
<holstein> heliocentrique: if you are looking for main ubuntu/unity, then just use it
<heliocentrique> holstein:  the package manager on Lubuntu is more complicated than Software Center IMO, Ubuntu lags too much on my netbook and I need a very user-friendly OS (like OSX or Windows)
<heliocentrique> I tried Lubuntu in the past and it seems uncompleted, so I was looking at Xubuntu. I have limited data that's why I ask before downloading
<holstein> heliocentrique: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so you can install and use the package manager of your choice, same as with xubuntu
<Cheri703> heliocentrique: I just switched to xubuntu yesterday. I really like it. I've been using regular ubuntu for a while, and it was fine, but xubuntu seems way more customizable
<Cheri703> and all of my normal stuff runs fine.
<MoL0ToV> holstein, is a asus k56c
<holstein> MoL0ToV: thats how i would search then... asus k56c ubuntu function keys.. also, i might just not bother since you can adjust the brightness, and i find that if that is going to be easy, its working out of the box
<MoL0ToV> also the touchpad is bad
<MoL0ToV> there are a touchpad that goeas also over the 2 buttons..
<MoL0ToV> so when you click, ch pointer moves and you click out of the place..
<holstein> bad?.. if the hardware is bad, linux wont fix it
<holstein> you can try other drivers.. i usually test with live CD's.. its an easy way to use other kernels temporarily and test hardware support
<MoL0ToV> ok thx
<MoL0ToV> bye
<Cheri703> holstein, were you in here earlier when I posted a link to the issue I'm having with panels?
<holstein> Cheri703: the issue with the theme, i thought
<Cheri703> that was one issue, I have another :)
<Cheri703> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921687
<holstein> i just use one panel
<holstein> you can do whatever you like im sure.. i would look into maybe just running a different panel
<holstein> maybe tint2
<holstein> maybe that would be worse.. not sure
<Cheri703> I don't know if it's a bug or just some setting a dev could change
<Cheri703> it's something about the middle being treated as floating
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> whats the problem Cheri703 ?
<holstein> Cheri703: its more of a "feature" :) ..but you can get what you want, im just not sure how
<Cheri703> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921687
<holstein> GridCube: bascially seperate panels per screen on dual head
<Cheri703> basically: vertical panels along the inner edge between two monitors are treated as floating vs edge
<Cheri703> so when I maximize they go under instead of butting up against it
<Cheri703> and that is the opposite of what I want
<holstein> oh.. maybe im mis-understanding
<Cheri703> separate panels are possible
<holstein> you want the panels to be over the windows?
<Cheri703> no
<GridCube> Cheri703, how its your set up¿?
<holstein> maximisedwindows going under makes the panels going over
<Cheri703> basically, if I put a panel on the outer edges, when I maximize the window, it doesn't go under it, it goes up against the edge. if I put them on the inner edges, the window goes under it and there's no way for it to be treated as solid
<Cheri703> GridCube: I have two 24" monitors
<Cheri703> I'm running xfce 4.12
<holstein> Cheri703: its going to be all about the nomencature for your search queries
<Cheri703> yeah, I spent some time looking last night
<Cheri703> the settings for an "outer" panel and an "inner" panel will be identical, but it still treats the "inner" panels like they're floating instead of edge
<GridCube> are you sure they are touching the "center"
<GridCube> ?
<holstein> sure, but me nor google will understand what you mean by outer and inner
<Cheri703> yeah GridCube
<Cheri703> holstein: I was looking for all sorts of stuff about edge panels and multi-monitors
<holstein> im not sure that the dual head matters
<Cheri703> it does
<Cheri703> edge panels work fine
<Cheri703> as expected
<holstein> i would take that out of the equation and try on one screen
<GridCube> my set up is different so i cant help you, sorry, i use a combination of vga/hdmi and it has its oddieties
<Cheri703> it is only the edges in between them
<Cheri703> they work fine holstein
<holstein> Cheri703: then just do it the same
<Cheri703> GridCube: right now I'm vga/dvi, next week I'll be dvi/hdmi
<Cheri703> holstein: I did! I set them up identically and it still behaves this way
<Cheri703> I spent a few hours poking at it last night
<GridCube> im my case, you can only have different panels and each monitor is treated a whole different screen
<GridCube> but the pointer can move around both
<Cheri703> hmm...mine is set up in displays as "x monitor is to the left of y monitor" and "y monitor is to the right of x monitor" so xubuntu is recognizing them as two separate monitors
<holstein> Cheri703: i would take screen shots or whatever would help describe "this way"
<Cheri703> basically "make a floating panel, see how it behaves when you maximize a window" "make an edge panel, see how it behaves when you maximize a window" "when the panel is on the edge between two monitors it behaves like a floating panel instead of an edge panel" the end.
<Cheri703> I can do screenshots if necessary
<holstein> Cheri703: that is the difference though, i thought
<holstein> Cheri703: if you move them, they change.. that should be the case on one monitor
<Cheri703> each monitor has 4 edges
<Cheri703> even when set up as a dual monitor setup
<holstein> but, i would have to set this up first hand, and i can.. and will.. but i cant now
<Cheri703> so as a dual-monitor thing, I should have 8 edges to use as edge panels
<Cheri703> I have 4
<Cheri703> I want 8
<Cheri703> because I want the left edge of the right monitor and the right edge of the left monitor to be places I can mount a launcher panel
<frustratedtech> ah, your using an expanded desktop between both monitors right now
<Cheri703> and have them behave as edge panels with regard to maximized windows
<Cheri703> not mirrored
<Cheri703> so...I guess?
<Cheri703> but I still want panels
<Cheri703> :)
<frustratedtech> so you have 2 panels now and want to add more?
<GridCube> as said you can have panels for each just add new ones and send them to the proper screen
<Cheri703> I have one right now, I'd like to have a total of two, one on each monitor on the inner edges between them
<Cheri703> creating them is NOT the issue
<Cheri703> their behavior is the issue
<Cheri703> I can make 80 panels if I want
<Cheri703> I get that
<Cheri703> ok, screenshot time, hang on a few minutes
<GridCube> but wait, wait wait, im being confused right now... what version of xfce are you using?
<Cheri703> 4.12
<Cheri703> so I could have the monitors non-mirrored
<holstein> the problem is not with the panels.. nor with anything
<GridCube> but thats not the official version for xubuntu bro
<holstein> you want the inner edges to be "edges"
<holstein> and they are not
 * frustratedtech seems i can mount a panel on the inner edge
<Cheri703> frustratedtech: yeah, they can be there
<Cheri703> now maximize a window
<GridCube> i have them on the inner edge aswel, im using 4.10
<Cheri703> the window goes under
<Cheri703> I can uninstall 4.12, but my understanding was that it wouldn't support the dual monitors without it
<holstein> Cheri703: i have one of those on my xfce rig.. and it works fine
<holstein> its not in the inside edge
<Cheri703> holstein: is it on the outside edge?
<holstein> Cheri703: i have dual head on the stock
<Cheri703> weird
<holstein> Cheri703: correct
<GridCube> if the panel its unticked on "reserve space on the borders" it will be floatin
<holstein> its on the outside edge, and i have ^^ that setting
<frustratedtech> I see
<Cheri703> GridCube: it acts the same both ways
<Cheri703> I tried it
<GridCube> its not the case here
<Cheri703> frustratedtech: do you see what I'm saying?
<Cheri703> alright, let me uninstall 4.12
<holstein> yeah, could be your version
<frustratedtech> yes, the window is below the panel
<frustratedtech> thats wonderful lol  i like it
<Cheri703> IT IS SO ANNOYING!
<frustratedtech> yea, so panel can be on one screen and maximize under but when you max on the other screen with no added panel it has blank space
<Cheri703> yurp
<frustratedtech> seems that you found a bug
<Cheri703> are you running 4.12 or 4.10?
<Cheri703> frustratedtech: ^^
<Unit193> 4.12 isn't out yet, not even preview 1 is.
<frustratedtech> I'm on 4.10
 * Cheri703 is running 4.12
<frustratedtech> So I see the same thing as you
<Cheri703> so if it's doing the same behavior it's not the fault of 4.12
<frustratedtech> correct
<Cheri703> so then I might not bother trying to revert
<Cheri703> because I have no idea how to do that without killing something :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: If you need to revert, ppa-purge is a very handy tool!  (Maybe not for this, but others)
<frustratedtech> yea, i'd say its just a bug with xfce4-panel
<frustratedtech> Can you take a screen shot and file a report?
<Cheri703> Unit193: I know nothing about that, I will google
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Cheri703> nice!
<frustratedtech> if you click always on top for that window, it will go OVER the panel
<frustratedtech> but same issue on other monitor with the blank space
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> sooo...I might break something with this, so if I disappear, that's why
<Cheri703> doing ppa-purge
<Cheri703> I figure if I'm going to file a bug, I'll do it against the current version
<frustratedtech> yes, it would be optimal
<frustratedtech> frig.  now I got it so it wont do the space on the other monitor
<frustratedtech> yet, it will still be above the expanded window
<Cheri703> Yep, that for sure broke something
<Cheri703> I'm on laptop now
<Cheri703> trying to recover desktop >_<
<frustratedtech> try this
<frustratedtech> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Cheri703> I did. it said "unmet dependencies" "recommend x program but not installed" and then stopped
<Cheri703> so...yeah
<Cheri703> something about held broken packages or something?
<Cheri703> I'm trying to "repair broken packages" but my other thought is to install the 4.10 ppa and see if that sorts things out
<Cheri703> once I give up on this
<Cheri703> for the record, this is why I installed 4.12 in the first place: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ Number 5.
<Cheri703> yeah, but I wanted it natively, which 4.12 does
<Cheri703> and apparently the same issue arises anyway! as far as panels
<Cheri703> because if I'm telling it via arandr that it's one big screen, then I can understand it thinking it's a floating panel, if it's built in to xfce 4.12 that it is recognizing and treating as separate, then it should do what I want
<Cheri703> so maybe I'll just go back to 4.12 and file the bug there
#xubuntu 2013-01-26
<Cheri703> I have no idea how to file a bug against it though
<Cheri703> might wait til this weekend when apparently pre1 will be out? I dunno
<Cheri703> blergh, back working now in xubuntu, but had to go back to 4.12, it did not like ppa-purge
<xubuntu350> How do you upgrade this to a studio version? minimalist install?
<filantropus> Can someone tell me how can i activate the java plug in mozzila?
<frejjj> hi all
<frejjj> how do i add a repository using a xubuntu live session usb stick to login to linux, i need to fix grub so its on the right partition cause right now i cant boot my allready installed xubuntu 12.10 so i had to use the "try live" from USB to fix this
<frejjj> root@xubuntu:/# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<frejjj> sudo: unable to resolve host xubuntu
<frejjj> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<frejjj> i get that error now and dont understand why
<Cheri703> that package might not support xubuntu?
<Cheri703> oh,
<Unit193> frejjj: Did you try checking your internet?
<Cheri703> it's about the hostname of the computer maybe?
<Cheri703> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59458/sudo-unable-to-resolve-host-none
<frejjj> btw, i am using an UEFI bios, and i installed GRUB on /dev/sdb/ which is the hdd that holds my main windows 7 partitions, does UEFI bios need some special setup?
<Unit193> !uefi | All documented here, used it once before myself.
<ubottu> All documented here, used it once before myself.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<frejjj> Unit193, doh, i am on the internet now? and everything works in FF etc, can google etc.
<frejjj> thanks for that link Unit193, will read!
<Unit193> frejjj: As you are already root, you don't need to use sudo.
<frejjj> yeah i know, i can try it without, sec
<frejjj> root@xubuntu:/# add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<frejjj> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<Unit193> Did you check the link Cheri703 had?
<frejjj> nope, checking it now!
<frejjj> but i can sudo
<frejjj> i just did not know the root passwd for xubuntu live cd so i created a new one
<frejjj> maybe i should just try and install https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/ on a USB stick?
<frejjj> and follow the UEFI advice
<Unit193> frejjj: Real quick, try   wget https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair/+files/boot-repair_3.197%7Eppa28%7Equantal_all.deb
<frejjj> should i be in my mounted installed /dev/sda1/ {/ partition} or on my live usb stick disk?
<Unit193> Na.
<frejjj> root@xubuntu:/# wget https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair/+files/boot-repair_3.197%7Eppa28%7Equantal_all.deb
<frejjj> --2013-01-26 01:59:36--  https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair/+files/boot-repair_3.197%7Eppa28%7Equantal_all.deb
<frejjj> Could not seed PRNG; consider using --random-file.
<frejjj> Disabling SSL due to encountered errors.
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> Do you have any space on that?  df -h
<knome> frejjj, please use that when pasting - thanks!
<frejjj> 15GB available
<Unit193> You've got some interesting errors, you could try that live cd if you'd like.
<frejjj> 15% used
<frejjj> yeah i think i might boot back into windows and download that boot-repair iso and install it onto my usb stick and boot into that
<frejjj> and i need to fix all the bios UEFI stuff too first tho
<Unit193> frejjj: You did get the 64bit Xubuntu?
<frejjj> i did
<frejjj> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-secured/files/ubuntu-secure-remix-12.10-64bit.iso/download
<frejjj> i think i will use that, since the repair iso page recomended that for UEFI and more recent computers
<frejjj> thanks guys for all help, bye
<frejjj> &quiy
<frejjj> damn wrong keyboard set
<xubuntu485> hi, i have an old  notebook, it is so slow on facebook, i need help about install ayn linux
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Guest7267> Hi. All my title bars are grey. How do I make the focused window be blue? Yes, I have pressed a lot of obvious-looking buttons, but no result.
<Riberty> how can i get .bashrc to work?
<Unit193> What do you mean by getting it to work?
<Riberty> i looked at the .bashrc file and it said that i needed to put my alisess into .bash_aliases, which i did but i get error msg
<Unit193> What error?
<Riberty> actually i put a alias into .bashrc
<Riberty> alias conke=’(leafpad /home/manuel/.conkyrc  &)’
<Unit193> Should be like   alias why='cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs'
<Riberty> terminal outputs no command 'conke'
<Unit193> Did you re-source it?
<Unit193> As in, open another terminal?
<Riberty> oh ok
<Riberty> ok that worked. so if i wanted to edit multiple documents i would put "&" sign between each?
<Unit193> Can't you just either open with the file manager, or leafpad ~/.con<tab> ?
<Riberty> well im editing multiple conky docs and their scripts
<Riberty> so its a lot easier to type in one command to link all the documents to open at once
<rk0n> What's the app called that regular Ubuntu uses for audio control? I'd like to install it on my xubuntu setup.
<holstein> rk0n: theres pavucontrol
<rk0n> Yeah, I found it thank you. Do you know how I can set the tray icon to show? I'm trying to figure it out right now.
<rk0n> Padevchooser looks like, I'll try it outl.
<rk0n> Okay apparently that's a really old thread, heh.
<lewis1711> how does one control the channel that the volume up keys change? using them produces no audible change, so I am guessing they are working on a different channel
<lewis1711> the media hot keys I mean, volume +, volume -, mute
<heraclitis> Anyone know if xubuntu runs well in a virtualbox?
<heraclitis> I want to virtualize xubuntu in a xubuntu host.
<nicholosophy> when transferring files between two disks, I seem to get this pausing of all other gui programs
<nicholosophy> thought it might be thunar but nautilus is doing it too
<nicholosophy> any suggestions?
<heraclitis> use cp and mv from cli
<nicholosophy> heh
<heraclitis> the syntax is "cp </dir/to/source/file> </dir/to/destination/file>" (if you want to copy)
<nicholosophy> yer I know
<nicholosophy> cheers
<heraclitis> Well that's my suggestion.
<heraclitis> Lol
<nicholosophy> :)
<heraclitis> what is the minimum ram allocation necessary for xubuntu to run with no issues?
<slimjimflim> hi, the border around all my windows just disappeared.  i can't minimize/maximize/close windows.  not sure what caused it.
<slimjimflim> 11.10
<baizon> slimjimflim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783449
<slimjimflim> baizon: win
<slimjimflim> ty
<baizon> np
<slimjimflim> is that a permanent fix?
<baizon> yes
<slimjimflim> awesome
<baizon> i mean no
<baizon> if it happens again just run that command
<slimjimflim> ?
<slimjimflim> k
<baizon> it can happen again
<heraclitis> what is the difference between OEM and Normal mode when installing ubuntu from alternate image?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<heraclitis> !install
<heraclitis> what does that do?
<TheSheep> heraclitis: it displays you a link to the documentation where it is all explained, enjoy
<heraclitis> oh thanks
<Unit193> Basically, one askes for user info during install, other asks on first boot.  (I think, could be more.  URL )
<heraclitis> I just installed on virtualbox, and it asked me all the same questions, including the encrypted lvm questions, username/password, etc. I saw no differences. That's why I ask.
<heraclitis> I figured it out, thanks
<c2tarun> Hi friends, is it possible to write desktop widgets for Xubuntu?
<heraclitis> Yes
<c2tarun> heraclitis, is there any tutorial for that? I tried googling Xubuntu widget development but all I found is how to run KDE widgets on Xubuntu
<theadmin> Hi, is there a way to disable trash in Thunar and have it delete stuff right away? I know of Shift-Delete but I keep forgetting that exists. Running 12.04.
<c2tarun> theadmin, I don't think so, though if you find one, please share
<theadmin> c2tarun: Will do if I don't forget. Okay then, see you.
<nantou> a year ago or so a chatter told me about an app to edit 2 windows of a text editor within the same app, he used it to translate
<nantou> can anyone tell me the name of the app?
<heraclitis> here's a script I found: http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=16180.0
<heraclitis> it adds an option to the "send to" menu, bi-passing the trash, using "rm -rf"
<Unit193> c2tarun: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#file_manager Not at this point.
<c2tarun> Unit193, I think you mean theadmin
 * c2tarun he left :P
<Unit193> Yep, but you were interested too, sort of. :P
<c2tarun> Unit193, yup :)
<xubuntu155> Hello
<xubuntu155> someone online ?
<baizon> ehh
<MoL0ToV> howto add autologin on xubuntu?
<koegs> MoL0ToV: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<baizon> i dont understand it... open google.com, type in autologin xubuntu and the first result is what youre searching :/
<koegs> baizon: we are the better google frontend
<baizon> i think so
<baizon> it takes less time to type that in google then ask here =)
<MoL0ToV> if i use the fn +f4/f5 keys, brightness don't change. is a keyboard problem? i can change by applet..
<baizon> MoL0ToV: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<Cheri703> MoL0ToV: we discussed this yesterday, you said the backlight is fine it is just a matter of having the functions mapped to the keyboard. did you search your model and that issue? Have you checked out custom keyboard mapping options?
<MoL0ToV> i searched the model but no results
<MoL0ToV> i'm trying xev | sed -n 's/^.*state \([0-9].*\), keycode *\([0-9]\+\) *\(.*\), .*$/keycode \2 = \3, state = \1/p'
<Cheri703> what is the model again?
<MoL0ToV> on xubuntu
<MoL0ToV> but nothing appears when i stryke the keys
<MoL0ToV> model is asus k56ca
<Cheri703> MoL0ToV: you might try a combination of xbindkeys and xev
<MoL0ToV> howto?
<Cheri703> that's how I made my mouse have custom buttons. you set up a config file for xbindkeys and the "action" is the xev command
<Cheri703> one sec
<Cheri703> actually it's xte with xbindkeys sorry
<Cheri703> so the context here is referring to mouse customizing, but you can use it for keyboard clicks as well
<Cheri703> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905338
<Cheri703> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=99344
<Cheri703> oh, that's arch
<Cheri703> but still
<Cheri703> similar idea because it's xbindkeys and xte
<Cheri703> example from my config:
<Cheri703> "xte 'keydown Shift_L' 'keydown Control_L' 'keydown Alt_L' 'key c' 'keyup Shift_L' 'keyup Control_L' 'keyup Alt_L'"
<Cheri703> b:12 + release
<Cheri703> "xte 'keydown Control_L' 'key c' 'keyup Control_L'"
<Cheri703> b:10
<Cheri703> "xte 'keydown Control_L' 'key v' 'keyup Control_L'"
<Cheri703> b:11
<Cheri703> MoL0ToV: does that look like it will help at all?
<Cheri703> Sorry if I came across rude before >_< I woke up recently
<MoL0ToV> i have no enough time to try
<MoL0ToV> i go to work! bye
<Cheri703> bye
<Megabyte> Hello
<Cheri703> hey
<Megabyte> I have noticed that neither my mouse nor my tablet (Wacom Bamboo) are turned on by default when the system boots. What should I do?
<Megabyte> Cheri703, Hey Cheri
<bool> it does not seem like XUbuntu creates logical partitions even if I select it in the manual partitioning
<Cheri703> I am new to xubuntu (switched from vanilla ubuntu), so I will help where I can, but mostly observing :)
<genoobie> hey all
<baizon> hi
<genoobie> just installed xubuntu'
<genoobie> porblem with getting the wlan going
<genoobie> not sure how to proceed
<GridCube> !details | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genoobie> sorry, I should have been more specific GridCube
<GridCube> np
<genoobie> okay, I am a bit of a noob
<genoobie> I have a PCMCIA wlan card
<genoobie> it's a broadcom
<genoobie> it was not "recognized" on install
<GridCube> do lspci and paste the part of bcm blah blah bla
<genoobie> network controller Broadcom BCM4306 blah (rev 02)
<GridCube> lol, blah
<Cheri703> genoobie: did you try the "additional drivers" thing? I had to google where to find it in xubuntu
<Cheri703> it's under "software sources" in the settings manager
<GridCube> just copy paste the actual result so google is more friendly
<genoobie> 802.11b/g wireless lan
<genoobie> see I only have wireless
<Cheri703> ah, nvm
<genoobie> so I can't copy and paste unfortunately
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> correct
<genoobie> but the detail is there
<genoobie> yes, on additional drivers
<genoobie> it's not listed
<GridCube> genoobie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genoobie> can I use the install cd for that?
<Cheri703> :/ might need a wired connection to get it
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> let me see if I can get on
<genoobie> brb
<Guest30042> Hi :) I wanted to use Xubuntu on my thinkpad and everything is working nicely. However, when using my dock + external monitor(s) things are really getting annoying. (I know I could use scripts and key shortcuts etc, but thats just not really comfortable) So my question is: is it possible to somehow use the "auto-setting-stuff" like in Unity/gnome3/etc?
<holstein> auto setting stuff?
<holstein> what is happening? and what do you want to have happen?.. you want to mirror the display when you plug it in? what are you calling a dock??
<baizon> Guest30042: you can always write / get event scripts. That can be one sollution
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I'm back :)
<genoobie> I tried additional driver
<Cheri703> Guest30042: I don't know that it's the "official" recommendation, but this worked for me overall (some panel things that are not behaving how I want, but overall it's been fine) http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html Disclaimer: you can't easily downgrade if you upgrade to xfce 4.12 (I tried that last night, it didn't work well, had to go back up)
<genoobie> I tried the additional drivers option
<Cheri703> genoobie: any luck?
<genoobie> well it's been saying "download and installing" driver for about 5 min
<genoobie> wonder if I should cancel
<Cheri703> yeah, it took a long time on mine when I tried to do a video driver, felt like too long, but it eventually did it
<genoobie> okay, will wait
<genoobie> it's an older system
<genoobie> I really like the distro so far
<genoobie> seems pretty peppy on a PIII 800 with 384 Ram
<genoobie> I think I can convince my family to switch
<genoobie> with this OS
<genoobie> mostly winxp users here
<genoobie> Cheri703, any way to tell if it is "working"
<Guest30042> Cheri703: Hm, i read something about better support in 4.12, but i think thats not really what i want. => When I put my laptop in the dock, I want it to automatically switch to the external one and disable the laptop one. => when pulling it back out, it should reverse that. AND also resitze the wondows. (from 27" to 12" some windows just get "lost"
<Cheri703> ah, as far as automatic I don't know :s (also what thinkpad do you have? I've been eyeing them)
<Guest30042> Cheri703: I'm using a x220
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> seems like an unbelievably long time
<Cheri703> genoobie: I'm not sure how to tell, sorry :/
<genoobie> okay, going to go out for a bit
<genoobie> bbl
<Guest30042> Cheri703: atm I'm running elementary OS on it and docking etcetc is just wonderfull, however I'm missing features (overall) and wan't to switch to something new
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<genoobie> still load
<genoobie> loading that
<genoobie> urgh still loading that is
<genoobie> there's something wrong
<Cheri703> yeah, possibly restart and try again? not sure :s
<genoobie> yep
<holstein> q: i add xfce4-cpufreq-plugin, and added it to the panel.. what do i do to "juice it up" so that it can control the cpu governor settings?
<hhhzzzain> hello, when you click on the battery icon "power icon" with left-click. is it suppose suppose to expand a window showing more information? or does it only open a notification window?
<hhhzzzain> anyone there?
<hhhzzzain> need someone to quickly confirm something.
<hhhzzzain> when you click on the battery icon "power icon" with left-click. is it suppose suppose to expand a window showing more information? or does it only open a notification window?
<Fieldy> if I create /etc/network/if-up.d/zzz-firewalling-and-forwarding with some custom iptables commands, they should get executed last when networking comes up right? I did exactly that and even the exact same commands for another install however on this latest one it's not getting executed, or something is overriding it later. it is mode 755 like the others in that directory
<holstein> hhhzzzain: i dont have any good test cases for that right now.. what is the issue?
<hhhzzzain> holstein, just wanted to know if the power icon when clicked expands or opens a windows showing status of batter, time left, brightness etc? or it does nothing?
<hhhzzzain> only if i move the mouse over it, a black notification appears telling those information but I can not change brightness that way (I have to press the function key and use arrows key).
<holstein> hhhzzzain: i have jupiter installed here, and the other machine i have is a desktop.. the ones handy, that are running xfce
<hhhzzzain> my comment is why does xubuntu does not have a brightness slider by default?
<holstein> hhhzzzain: not sure... i think its because its challenging to provide that for all different types of hardwrae
<hhhzzzain> you have to go and install the "power-manager-plugins" after researching about it then "add to panel" brightness slider.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: you might have to install that, but others may not
<hhhzzzain> holstein, also when you press "restart", does it restart completely for you?
<holstein> it? meaning the machine?
<holstein> i would say, usually.. some hardware cases it doesnt do anything
<holstein> depends on the driver support
<hhhzzzain> because when I press restart, no what distro, it can not restart, it hangs with the blank black screen, I have to manually hold the power button to shut down again and start.
<holstein> you can usually add in whatever you want/need.. with FOSS hhhzzzain , the answer is almost always "yes you can", but the "how you do it" can be challeing
<alegen> hey anyone who has experience with davmail?
<hhhzzzain> not me alege,
<hhhzzzain> alegen.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: in a lot of ways, linux is linux, and we all kind of have similare hardware support, or access to it
<hhhzzzain> i understand.
<hhhzzzain> for being practical, you have to resort to what gets the job done (windows) but you have to promote the better future (open source).
<holstein> sometimes, trying a proprietary graphics driver can really make things easier.. or more complicated
<holstein> well, its the drivers that "get the job done"
<holstein> the manufacturer can provide you a driver for whatever operating system you choose to run
<holstein> could be the best drivers are written for windows... the drivers that work best with your hardware.. but that has nothing to do with windows
<hhhzzzain> i understand. but what i am saying is, for the end user who have less experience, do not expect them to rush over to foss and be happy.
<hhhzzzain> a lot of :(
<holstein> i dont expect anything.. im just saying, dont expect hardware to work when the manufacterer doesnt support it
<hhhzzzain> for example, recently i have switch from firefox to chrome because firefox kept crashing because of flash.
<holstein> all of the manufacturers are free to, and encouraged to write drivers for whatever platform
<holstein> hhhzzzain: that is *not* an analog
<holstein> flash is however not well supported on linux
<holstein> i switched to chrome as well, but that has nothing to do with firefox..
<holstein> they dont package (nor are they allowed to) their own flash like chrome does
<hhhzzzain> you switched for different reason.
<holstein> i know that flash is what it is. and it not well supported
<holstein> i switched years ago with firefox was slow, but its fast again.. and flash is still not great for us
<holstein> but, flash is always able, and welcome to be properly implemented
<hhhzzzain> I did not make my point clear, but you get it.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: if you bought a system76 machine for example that comes with ubuntu, all would just work for you.. just as the windows install
<hhhzzzain> I know.
<holstein> should you use xubuntu? if you want.. will it work? if there are drivers
<holstein> no one "expects" you to switch though... especially not the manufacturer of your hardware, which provided you drivers for windows
<holstein> can you us xubuntu on your machine? sure.. but the experience might be challenging depeding on hardware support
<holstein> that really goes for *any* operating system the manufacturer doesnt support
<hhhzzzain> and here is the one of the key stages. Unless you can get computer manufacturers to support, you will continue to have problems. But the end users do not know about gnu/linux and would not know that they need to buy those computers. They go to a store and buy a laptop (supported for windows) and later they find out about ubuntu (for example).
<holstein> hhhzzzain: they can support it... and many do
<hhhzzzain> yes as linux have gained popularity.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: you can buy a linux system from resellers such as system76
<hhhzzzain> what about dell, hp, acer, asus?
<hhhzzzain> they did not decide to randomly start building computers that support both windows 8 and linux.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: i bought a linux machine from hp and one from asus.. and i have seen them from dell, and they still do
<hhhzzzain> someone had to pressure them, show the,.
<hhhzzzain> were they originally windows machines?
<holstein> hhhzzzain: no. i purchases them from the manufacturer with linux
<hhhzzzain> did windows come installed
<holstein> hhhzzzain: no
<holstein> hhhzzzain: no windows.. just linux
<hhhzzzain> see but you were aware.
<hhhzzzain> most people are not.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: ?.. you can be too
<hhhzzzain> I am also.
<hhhzzzain> what about my father??
<hhhzzzain> does he know what I know?
<holstein> i dont disagree that the end user can have a challenge, but there is nothing we can do here about it
<holstein> we are not allowed to have the ability to support some hardware
<hhhzzzain> yes we two can not and not in this channel.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: not in the linux community in many places with certain hardware
<hhhzzzain> so what is your point?
<holstein> hhhzzzain: ?.. just that.. that you might not get support for you hardware from the linux community
<holstein> you might not be able to
<holstein> its not that we dont want to.. it might be that we cant
<hhhzzzain> my point is, that someone has to work with manufacturers (canonical).
<hhhzzzain> I understand you completely but we are talking about two different but related things.
<hhhzzzain> :)
<holstein> hhhzzzain: im sure they are tryiing
<hhhzzzain> I know.
<holstein> hhhzzzain: and they do in some cases, but that doesnt mean that it will always work.. if the manufacturer doesnt want to
<holstein> hhhzzzain: i would contact canonical for that, or /join the #xubuntu-offtopic channel to discuss
<hhhzzzain> you did get me at all.
<hhhzzzain> I am not complaining. I am just point the importance of a big player/organization such as canonical or any other and their role in foss
<hhhzzzain> well that is settled.
<bool> why isnt the grub boot loader updated to show Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<holstein> hhhzzzain: i dont think so, but you are welcome any ot channels...
<holstein> bool: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> bool: what is the issue eactly?
<hhhzzzain> it will not show "xubuntu".
<hhhzzzain> it will show "ubuntu" because it is ubuntu with xfce desktop and some modification.
<hhhzzzain> so they decided that is better to show as "ubuntu" on the grub menu.
<bool> yeah, ok
<bool> i can live with it
<souperk> hello, I have just installed xubuntu. How come when the system boots, until the desktop
<souperk> there's only a black screen?
<souperk> I would like to see... the boot text... how can I do that?
<souperk> i mean, all the console messages showing at boot, before the desktop comes up.
<recon_lap> souperk: whats the last thing you see before the blank screen ?
<recon_lap> souperk: and i think pressing delete will show the boot messages
<souperk> when I turn on my laptop
<souperk> i have the grub bootloader,
<souperk> then I select my xubuntu installation partition
<souperk> and the system boots up...
<souperk> correctly! but I would love to see all the console txt while booting
<souperk> how can I make it permanent?
<recon_lap> souperk: you probably have to change it in your grub file /etc/default/grub
<recon_lap> souperk: maybe add SPLASH="no"
<souperk> oh...can I edit that file directly from the file mananger in the desktop?
<recon_lap> souperk: no, and it's an important system file. you could break your boot menu
<souperk> how can I edit it safely, then?
<recon_lap> souperk: backup the file before changing, having a rescue boot method. and then use sudo nano to edit the file and hope it works right
<souperk> probably you're right, as I clicked on it in the file manager with the right key of the mouse
<souperk> it asks me to open it with leafpad...
<recon_lap> souperk: open it, if you're not sudo'd you cannot change it
<souperk> yes, when I tried to save it it tells (impossible to write)
<recon_lap> souperk: you see where it set splash
<souperk> yes i am editing the file with sudo nano command now
<souperk> i deleted the splash thing
<souperk> now i do a 'sudo update-grub' as its written on top of that file
<souperk> and lets see...
<recon_lap> sry, try add splash=verbose console=tty1 loglevel=6
<souperk> it did not work :(
<souperk> i just rebooted and still black screen, after deleting splash before quiet.
<souperk> do I have to add a new line in grub file?
<souperk> with what you wrote?
<recon_lap> souperk: if grub was GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" , you should remove the quite and splash setting and add settings, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash=verbose console=tty1 loglevel=6  nomodeset"
<recon_lap> souperk: but i'm not sure if that will work.
<souperk> the line is the one you copied except for nomodeset
<souperk> I dont have the nomodeset voice
<souperk> i have just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<recon_lap> souperk: yep, grub can be different for different computers
<souperk> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash=verbose console=tty1 loglevel=6"
<souperk> can i try that? without nomodeset?
<recon_lap> souperk: sure, hope nothing breaks :)
<souperk> how can I make the # symbol?
<souperk> I dont have it on my laptop keyboard... :/
<recon_lap> here, use this one # ;)
<souperk> i want to make it in grub
<souperk> and put it in front of the original line, to still keep it
<souperk> I can't use the mouse in the terminal to copy and paste :(
<recon_lap> souperk: sure you can
<recon_lap> souperk: right click, paste
<souperk> oh!! you're right
<souperk> it works
<souperk> silly me
<recon_lap> souperk: remember that when you reading online tuts :)
<souperk> :))
<souperk> ok, modifications done
<souperk> i am updating grub, then I will reboot and lets see if this time will work
<souperk> something already changed
<souperk> as I noticed that turning off the system
<souperk> shows console messages
<souperk> before NOT
<recon_lap> souperk: thats what you want isn't it
<souperk> :(((((((((
<souperk> booting
<souperk> but still black! :((
<souperk> I wonder why :((
<souperk> I got a few lines just now, right before the desktop showed up
<souperk> but at the beginning all black as before
<souperk> im reading somewhere else that if I just modify that line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<souperk> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<souperk> and nothing after the =
<souperk> would work!
<souperk> can you confirm?
<recon_lap> souperk: no, but makes sense as it just had quite nosplash in there before
<souperk> i red it here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/248/how-can-i-show-or-hide-boot-messages-when-ubuntu-starts
<souperk> its worth a try...
<souperk> didn't work either :/
<souperk> it seems that there's no way :/
<recon_lap> I'd have to reboot to work this out more, and that not practical
<souperk> no worries :/
<souperk> I thought it was simple to do this thing...
<souperk> as i remember when I last used linux long long time ago
<souperk> the console messages were enabled by default
<souperk> another try is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"
<recon_lap> souperk: welcome to linux on the desktop :)
<souperk> :))
<entreri> hello, so I downloaded Lubuntu because it is a lightweight OS, but I'm not satisfied with it I find it buggy and still lacking in Graphic Interface options. For instance, I need to change some mouse settings and the graphic options are very limited, to change the scrolling behavior from right edge to two-fingers scrolling I need to edit some files using CLI, is Xubuntu more advanced
<entreri> ?
<entreri> in its GUI
<Cheri703> entreri: yes
<souperk> i had the same issue before! i installed lubuntu and immediately formatted the partition to install xubuntu!
<souperk> do it and you wont regret
<entreri> nice, I had to be sure before downloading it 'cause my data is limited : P
<souperk> i couldnt install the latest ubuntu because my laptop was not "good" enough for it :/
<souperk> xubuntu apparently is
<recon_lap> entreri: xfce is good, still got a couple of glitches. but nothing major
<Siilence> I think it became a lot better with the latest release of xubuntu.
<Siilence> Quite a lift.
<Siilence> (imo)
<souperk> recon, probably i have found a solution to the console messages!
<recon_lap> pressing esc maybe :P
<souperk> nah :)
<souperk> it seems that we forgot the most important thing!
<souperk> uncomment the 'GRUB_TERMINAL=console' line :D
<recon_lap> hmm, that seems like it would help, I'll have to try remember that in future
<souperk> yes it helps
<souperk> the only problem is that now
<souperk> I see the console messages (problem solved)
<souperk> but not as good as before...
<souperk> i mean.. the fonts are bigger!
<souperk> even grub shows up with bigger fonts
<recon_lap> souperk: think you might need to buy a mac :)
<souperk> but better than nothing :))
<souperk> ** off to sleep **
<souperk> thanks for the help!! :)
#xubuntu 2013-01-27
<Que20> Bonsoir
<Que20> Je cherche de l'aide : J'ai une tres mauvaise connexion depuis que je suis sous Xubuntu, je ne sais pas pourquoi. J'ai pourtant éssayé de réinstaller le driver de mon dongle wifi (rtl8187) mais rien y fait... Help! :'(
<GridCube> !fr | Que20
<ubottu> Que20: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Que20> Thank you
<hansin> Recently installed Xubuntu 12.10 in a virtual machine so I could code in a Linux environment while also in Windows. This is probably the best Linux desktop experience I have had to date, and I have installed many distros. So kudos on that.\
<Siilence> Felt exactly the same way the first time I installed it.
<Siilence> :)
<hansin> The fonts look really nice, and it is cool to finally be able to add TT fonts by dropping them in the appropriate folder and have then just work (not sure when that transition happened.
<hansin> What I am excited for, and I know this is some time off, but seeing Xfce transitioned to GTK3 and then able to be run from Wayland.
<hansin> But basically wanted to give a kudos out to the dev team. I always end up dumping Linux because the desktop experience just is not up to par from me, but I am writing more web type code, and nice to code in a decent Posix environment, in fact for me better than OSX in that most server are Linux based. So really happy with the Xubuntu 12.10 experience.
<hansin> Btw, see that Xfce 4.12, which is a transition towards GTK3 (cool) is set to be released in early March. Any chance it will make it into Xubuntu 13.04 as default, or has that not been decided yet? Thanks Btw.
<nicholosophy> hansin, as long as it doesn't transition to looking like gnome3, I'll be happy :p
<nicholosophy> For someone who has used linux on and off for over a decade, I love xubuntu. I just switched full time to it and deleted Windows 8 last night.
<nicholosophy> although I do have a couple of windows VMs (Win 8 and XP) for work stuff
<hansin> nicholosophy: From what I have seen said about this in various places, the Xfce devs are committed to keeping a more "traditional" desktop paradigm that many people are used to and actually find productive for their workflow. Many of us who use computers to do certain tasks don't care about the distractions that the "social" desktop brings about, or will ever use a tablet or similar for most...
<hansin> ...productivity. Let's face it, screen real estate matters, along with other issues.
<hansin> There are maybe some interesting ideas that could available to the traditional desktop, things like Spotlight in OSX or the cross-platform open source Launchy, both app launchers triggered by Alt-Space (Alt-2 is not ideal, but I suppose I could re-map). I also like to install Guake for a drop-down terminal. Basically, a solid core desktop where maybe some cool supplemental programs that...
<hansin> ...people could pick and choose (so if you wanted HUD type thing, you could add it.) Anyway, solid Xfce on Wayland might be a great core.
<nicholosophy> hansin, amen!
<hansin> As they say, KISS, but not so simple that you cannot customize to your liking.
<hansin> Just simple in the sense of a well thought out solid core.
<hansin> At least that is my take ;)
<fmjunkie> Hi guys,, I was hoping someone could answer some questions for me about getting compiz to work in Xubuntu 12.04?
<pleia2> we won't know until you ask :) but keep in mind that it's not an official supported configuration
<fmjunkie> oh ok,, well i seem to be having trouble with the whole decorator part.. this is that terminal says after i run compiz --replace "Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<fmjunkie> Found no decorator to start
<fmjunkie> "
<fmjunkie> anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<nicholosophy> anyone know if there is a ppa for thunar dropbox plugin?
<Cheri703> wadapdoc: best to ask in a public channel before pm'ing people. if you have questions you can ask here.
<wadapdoc> oh okey
<wadapdoc> Cheri703 I hope you can help me out cause I'm kinda lost. Anyway this is the problem... yesterday while I was updating some software on a Win7 the screen froze and I waited for a couple of minutes and decided to reboot the PC. After rebooting the PC I couldn't get past a screen that kept on showing up no matter what I did. The error that it was showing was 0xc000009 and that's effecting some I/O device or something.
<xubuntu395> How do I create RAID-1 across two partitions before installing XUbuntu 12.10?
<wadapdoc> Friend of mine told me to do a Xubuntu-to-desktop boot and using the try out setting see if my HDD is alive and if I can recover some files which I did now is the funny part. After I recovered everything I decided to erase everything and install the Xubuntu package but after getting several errors while installing and constant rebooting somehow it worked but I'm getting stuck again after the Ubuntu booting map.
<wadapdoc> After I choose to boot ubuntu the screen frezes and after a while I get some error and few more kernel fails.
<Unit193> wadapdoc: Pretty sure you have a dead/dieing harddrive.
<wadapdoc> Can it be stuck on a bad sector that over loops somehow?
<wadapdoc> I haven't used any error fixing commands like chkdsk
<Unit193> What's the brand?
<wadapdoc> it's an old SATA Hard
<wadapdoc> the funny thing is I atm while I'm booted from the usb I can acsses the HDD via Gigolo
<Unit193> If it is seagate, try http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/seatools/seatools-test-codes.html
<wadapdoc> I can connect to it.
<wadapdoc> I remember the thing failing on some vmlinuz file or command
<wadapdoc> I don't know I'm new to Linux and learning but I like it.
<wadapdoc> Unit193: Any other ideas?
<Unit193> As I said, check the harddrive.  Using seatools for seagate, WD ones for wd, or maybe mhdd.
<wadapdoc> Haha I'm not sure how.
<wadapdoc> I can't use the for Windows file I guess the only option is the dos one.
<wadapdoc> Unit193: what do I do once I dl the dos iso? I'm a complete noob.
<wadapdoc> Oh crap I don't have a DVD rom to burn the thing to a CD.
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wadapdoc> Is that for me?
<GridCube> if you dont have dvd's you can use a pendrive yes, wadapdoc
<wadapdoc> but I got the Xubuntu boot thingy on the USB
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> what do you want to burn to a dvd then?
<wadapdoc> Unit193 suggested that I try seagate tools to see what's wrong with my HDD.
<wadapdoc> Also when I was installing Xubuntu I never configured the partitions.
<wadapdoc> And I just learned that I need to configure them.
<wadapdoc> It looks like I got one ext4 type partition without any mount command which is 248gig and 2 others swap that are each 1071mb
<GridCube> if you just choose to use the whole disk the installer takes care of that
<wadapdoc> but at the Used subpanel thingy it shows Unknown for the 248gig partition
<wadapdoc> damn this is weird
<GridCube> wadapdoc, open a terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<GridCube> and paste the result to a pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> also you could paste the results of df
<wadapdoc> http://pastebin.com/Z0qcZ9JZ
<Juvenal> hello, long time linux/ubuntu/gnome user here. am installing xubuntu for the first time ever as we speak
<Juvenal> anyone have any tips or extensions or 'need to have/know' things for xfce?
<wadapdoc> Glad to have you here
<Juvenal> glad to be here, gnome was making me sick
<wadapdoc> Yeah those gnomes
<wadapdoc> Anyway I'm new here and new to linux/gnome/ubuntu
<Juvenal> i was using gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.10 before, and there were quite a few awful ui bugs introduced when ubuntu shifted to gnome 3
<wadapdoc> GridCube: any info?
<GridCube> wadapdoc, can you paste the results of df aswell please
<Juvenal> wadapdoc, whats the issue you were having?
<wadapdoc> sure just tell me how do I do that
<wadapdoc> I'm having some issues with my HDD as it looks like
<GridCube> wadapdoc, on a terminal, type df and press enter
<wadapdoc> oh
<wadapdoc> here it is GridCube http://pastebin.com/rpERi16k
<GridCube> df -h to get human readable numbers :P
<wadapdoc> one sec
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> i... what?
<GridCube> your partitions are all sort of weird
<wadapdoc> http://pastebin.com/hNQyjRyg
<wadapdoc> yeah I know!
<wadapdoc> I just don't know what the hell happened
<Juvenal> are you booted to a livecd?
<wadapdoc> yes from a USB
<hansin> Juvenal: maybe just dig around in the settings manager ( Start | Settings Manager ) a bit and explore. I am not an expert, but finds it pretty intuitive. I like to clean up to my liking like removing icons from menus, set background, move to a single Gnome/Windows style panel to the bottom (so delete launcher at bottom and move top panel to below), etc. I guess just explore it a bit, but I...
<hansin> ...really like Xfce in the latest Xubuntu. They did a good job with this distro I think.
<GridCube> oh... right... XD live session
<GridCube> thats why the all sort of weirds
<Juvenal> lol
<Juvenal> GridCube, you did the same thing i did "wtf, that looks like a live session"
<wadapdoc> I don't know what you guys saw but all I saw was bunch of numbers and went "wtf do all these numbers mean!?"
<GridCube> i forgot about that part
<wadapdoc> lol
<GridCube> wadapdoc, its pretty simple if you take the time to read it
<GridCube> not the fdisk -l part though, that might take more time
<wadapdoc> :D
<hansin> wadapdoc: I am not totally following, but do you know for sure you installed, or are you just running from the LiveCD and have not installed to the harddrive yet?
<wadapdoc> so any ideas how we should fix this GridCube?
<hansin> LiveUSB I mean ;)
<GridCube> wadapdoc, you see the problem is here: Disk /dev/mapper/nvidia_ffbfhbci1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<wadapdoc> I have installed but when I boot Xubuntu without the LiveUSB it fails
<GridCube> thats what fdisk -l is saying, thats your / partition
<Juvenal> hmm, well this isnt a great start. not booting after install
<Juvenal> likely the ufi bootloader wasnt installed correctly..
<wadapdoc> but when I connect to the drive whie Gigolo from the LiveUSB
<wadapdoc> I can see the installation files
<GridCube> yes
<wadapdoc> I think the issue might be I haven't installed the thing properlly with the partitions
<GridCube> your partition tables are broken, you can try using testdisk to recover it
<wadapdoc> how? where?
<GridCube> but i dont recommend you to use testdisk because its fairly complex
<wadapdoc> oh
<GridCube> !testdisk
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<wadapdoc> how do I use that
<GridCube> wadapdoc, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<GridCube> but as i said, fairly complex
<GridCube> i've done it a few times though
<wadapdoc> oh so what do you suggest?
<GridCube> you can try that, or reformat and use some tool like chkdsk to separate faulty sectors
<GridCube> and try the installation again
<wadapdoc> lets go with the option of reformat
<wadapdoc> can you gudie me through pretty please
<GridCube> sorry, gotta go, but do read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck
<wadapdoc> aww man ty anyway
<wadapdoc> have a nice day
<GridCube> :D night actually, sleepy sleep tiems
<GridCube> !uefi | Juvenal if you are having problems with uefi please read this
<ubottu> Juvenal if you are having problems with uefi please read this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> bye :)
<hansin> wadapdoc: you might have issues with raid (looks like you ION board might have a RAID setting in the BIOS ???). At least, this is what made me thing so - see #8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305811
<hansin> And then there is fail because GRUB cannot access these partitions. Well, something like that. Though was an issue with an earlier Ubuntu release.
<wadapdoc> what do you suggest?
<hansin> wadapdoc: maybe read through the thread. I have not done much with RAID set ups, and I have never seen these alternate device entries for Nvidia. If you know how to access the BIOS, maybe see if there are RAID setting for the SATA controller, and just disable RAID. Of course you would then need to do a reinstall. But do take a look at the thread from the above link as there seemed some info.'
<wadapdoc> Alright thank you very much.
<hansin> wadapdoc: me personally, if I was only going to use one drive (do you know what RAID is by the way, just curious?), I would get into the BIOS and disable any RAID. But the whole thread seems to be a pretty good read and I actually learned something ;)
<hansin> wadapdoc: just curious, but what is your computer or motherboard brand/model?
<wadapdoc> I don't know what RAID is but I read earlier on some thread something about it and honestly I was trying to do something there but only ended up as I remember clearing the whole HDD.
<wadapdoc> The motherboard model on this PC is very old one it's a MSI n1996 if I'm not mistaken
<wadapdoc> but I'm pretty sure that I disabled the RAID thing and set it to IDE.
<hansin> wadapdoc: Ok. Well, RAID (redundant array of independent/inexpensive disks) is for using multiple drives where you can do things like mirror the drives so if one crashes you do not lose data, or you can "stripe" data so things things are accessed twice as fast (data split between drives), etc. But you wouldn't need that with one drive.
<wadapdoc> Yeah I was just looking through it's settings what it does.
<hansin> Btw, I am only guessing it is a RAID thing from what I was seeing, but could be wrong. You must have had some sort of Nvidia chipset in there if it is giving you /dev/mapper/nvida... entries in your partition table. But I am not an expert.
<wadapdoc> anyway I tried fsck /dev/sdb1 and it says the filesystem is mounted and that if I continue it can cause filesystem damage.
<hansin> yeah, because /dev/sdb1 is you USB stick.
<wadapdoc> Oh
<hansin> I would probably dig through the BIOS a bit again and make sure things look good for you SATA controller and hard drive settings. In fact, I would set the SATA controller to SATA if you can (not IDE). Then I would boot again into the USB and do a clean install (tell it to use the whole drive.) It should repartition it all for you.
<wadapdoc> I wrote fscsk /dev/mapper/nividia/ffbfhbci1 to try and enter the HDD but it says Permission denied and that I Don't have access to it hmm
<wadapdoc> I have AHCI, RAID and IDE
<dancat> I am using gmusicbrowser and it seems not to support m4a ... is there a work around anyone knows about?
<dancat> asking here since this is the stock audio of xubuntu
<hansin> FYI, you hard drive should be /dev/sda -- the whole drive, and each partition /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etc.
<hansin> Btw, I'd probaly go with AHCI: http://www.diffen.com/difference/AHCI_vs_IDE
<wadapdoc> alright
<wadapdoc> I'll be back just to try these things
<Juvenal> ah, silly me
<hansin> wadapdoc: one last thing...
<Juvenal> didnt use the right efi boot partition
<hansin> wadapdoc: Just for your info, you sda1 is a primary partition, and your sda2 in the second primary which contain the extended sda5 as SWAP. Basically, that part looks like it should be. Give it a go ( change to ACHI and do a clean reinstall ), and let us know how it goes!
<hansin> wadapdoc: Or you could first try and just change the BIOS setting and see if current install boots (worth a try) and only reinstall if no boot.
<Juvenal> dancat, it looks like gmusicbrowser claims support for m4a in 1.1.x
<Juvenal> which is an RC
<Juvenal> v1.1.2 added support
<Juvenal> dancat, what release are you using? anything over 10.04 should have gmusicbrowser 1.1.x
<dancat> Okay, I am learning the vocab. My m4a(s) are encoded with AAC and they do not show up in gmusicbrowser but show and play in other media programs
<dancat> version:
<dancat> 1.1.9
<Juvenal> sounds like a bug in gmusicbrowser then
<Juvenal> or an issue with your specific m4a's
<Juvenal> since 1.1.2+ claims support for m4a
<dancat> I've looked everywhere for an answer and the only thing I am seeing is http://forum.gmusicbrowser.org/index.php?topic=604.msg2859#msg2859
<dancat> which didn't make that much sense to me but...
<Juvenal> do your m4a files have id3v2 tags?
<dancat> let me see... I believe they are tags with the aac version tagging tool but standby
<Cheri703> is there a way to run the "normal" (gnome?) ubuntu clock applet on an xfce panel? I miss my world clock...
<Cheri703> nvm, I think I found something
<Juvenal> Cheri703, share? just switched to xfce and world clock is nice
<Cheri703> haven't tried it yet, but: http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/run-gnome-applets-in-the-xfce-panel/
<Cheri703> going to in a sec
<dancat> no id3tag
<Cheri703> getting my ctrl-alt-t set up to open terminal, I miss that too :)
<dancat> will id3 tags on a AAC file corrupt the file?
<Juvenal> heh, same Cheri703
<Cheri703> hmm...ok, so it's saying that program isn't available, one sec
<Juvenal> xfce4-terminal messed me up
<Juvenal> so used to 'gnome-terminal'
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> (for the record, you can set the keyboard shortcut under settings > keyboard
<Cheri703> )
<Juvenal> yep, found that a minute ago
<Cheri703> looks like "xfce4-goodies" is the thing that'll give xfapplets
<Juvenal> hmm
<Cheri703> and xfapplets allows gnome applets
<Juvenal> ok, so dual monitors here
<Cheri703> me too :)
<Juvenal> where do i change that
<Juvenal> right now its just mirrored
<Juvenal> and in display i dont see options to change that
<Cheri703> ah, so....if you're using xubuntu out of the box you have to set it up with arandr
<Cheri703> I am using xfce 4.12 (which is pre pre beta at the moment) and it allows it
<Juvenal> brilliant
<Cheri703> this explains both options: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<Juvenal> works ;)
<Juvenal> Cheri703, did you recently switch from gnome to xfce too? lol
<Cheri703> yeah :) like....thursday
<Juvenal> hah, i did the same, but like an hour ago xd
<timaaa> Hello im in the middle of setting up xbuntu and im wondering what it means when it. Says no root file.
<Cheri703> brb, rebooting
<holstein> timaaa: no root partition.. i would just clear out some empty space, and let the installer do the work automatically
<holstein> otherwise, you need a partition specified as root, as / ...and you'll want a swap file
<timaaa> So what do i do.
<timaaa> I have a 200 gig partion do i set it to use that?
<holstein> timaaa: depends really.. i suggest, clearing out some free space and letting the installer do it automatically
<holstein> if you want the entire 200 for xubuntu, then just choose "use entire drive" or "replace existing OS"
<timaaa> I want to keep windows too.
<holstein> timaaa: there is an "install alongside windows" option
<holstein> i would have my data backed up, and i usually use a live CD and shrink the windows partition, reclaiming some empty space, as i suggested above.... then i let the installer use the empty spcae
<holstein> space*
<holstein> there are lots of guides and tips.. and different ways to do it... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Cheri703> Juvenal: ok, bad news :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004216
<Cheri703> looks like xfapplets won't work anymore -_-
<Juvenal> ah, lame
<timaaa> I have a full backup. So i have to go and configure the partion from windows.
<Cheri703> I want world clock dangit!
<holstein> timaaa: nope.. you dont have to, but you can,.. windows wont make you an ext4 partition
<holstein> timaaa: what do i usually do? make *empty* space, and let the installer do it, automatically
<Juvenal> Cheri703, indeed. i collaborate with people all over the world
<Juvenal> world clock will be missed
<Juvenal> rip
<timaaa> Cause i have three partions.
<timaaa> Windows, recovery, and windows info
<Cheri703> Juvenal: ooo, I had an idea, give me a sec
<Juvenal> timaaa, do you want to replace windows, or install along side windows?
<holstein> timaaa: its up to you.. i usually simplify, and shrink one
<timaaa> Alongside
<holstein> Juvenal: dual boot
<holstein> timaaa: that page i linked lays out the options pretty well
<Juvenal> timaaa, then boot the livecd, use gparted to shrink the partition and install on free space
<wadapdoc> hansin I got good and bad news
<holstein> timaaa: i think you are trying to create a linux install partition from windows, and windows wont do that (not easily, nor by default)
<Cheri703> Ok Juvenal, on your panel, add a "launcher" then from that, add "orage globaltime" then you can set it up. not nearly as easy as the other one, but it'll get you a clickable worldtime thing. will keep poking around
<wadapdoc> I got a fresh install and even logged into Xubuntu but after that the system start crashing showing crash reports and froze
<hansin> wadapdoc: Good news it installed and booted, bad new after 10 minutes the hard drive started smoking and burst into flames ;)
<Cheri703> or you could just have multiple orage clocks with the various time zones :)
<wadapdoc> haha not exactlly but it sounded like it was strugling to pass some bad sectors and few errors showed up
<hansin> wadapdoc: You used the regular Xubuntu 12.10 release for  LivdCD right? 23 or 64 bit? I don't think it really matter. My guess is that based on the fact that Windows started locking up the way it did, you may have a drive that has seen better days.
<wadapdoc> It was something about I/O error, dev sda, sector 588391 and 563176
<hansin> Just a guess, but sounds like it. Are you booted from drive or USB right now?
<wadapdoc> yes
<wadapdoc> It sounds to me as the HDD can't get past the bad sectors
<hansin> Just for the fun of it, can you post output from fdisk -l to pastebin again and post link?
<wadapdoc> sure
<hansin> Just want to see if the Nvidia entries disappeared.
<timaaa> Im firing up windows and will resize the windows partion.
<holstein> timaaa: you dont use windows for that, though you can.. you can use the ubuntu installer, or gparted from a live CD
<Juvenal> Cheri703, nice, ill give that a look
<wadapdoc> hansin when I write the fdisk command now nothing happens
<holstein> wadapdoc: you trying to recover some data from a dying disk? i use photorec from testdisk
<Cheri703> grr, trying to figure out how to make it display in HH:MM am/pm 12 hr clock instead of HH:MM 24 hr clock
<hansin> try 'sudo fdisk -l' and then it will ask for your password. This because in HD boot you are not root like in UDB boot.
<wadapdoc> nah I got the data recovered I'm trying to run a checkdisk and fix the errors on the hard
<Unit193> Cheri703: man strftime  has all the choices.
<Cheri703> well, the normal panel clock is fine
<Cheri703> but orage globaltime is different
<Cheri703> -_-
<holstein> wadapdoc: errors, or bad sectors?
<wadapdoc> I think both
<dancat> Juvenal: by chance, do you know of a better forum to ask media related questions?
<holstein> wadapdoc: i would trash it.. you can trust them after they start loosing a bunch of sectors
<hansin> personally, I'd just replace the drive since it is a clean boot, but only because I don't know how to get good use out of a drive with bad sectors and all that. Okay, yeah, what holstein said...
<Juvenal> dancat, i would ask on the gmediawhatever forum
<hansin> I mean clean install.
<Juvenal> since the issue is with their application
<holstein> dancat: what media? audio? #opensourcemusicians #ubuntustudio
<Cheri703> Juvenal: WAIT! There might be a way
<Cheri703> hang on
<dancat> audio specifically the tagging of AAC and differences between it and id3 and how it effects media programs like gmusicplayer
<dancat> thanks juvenal
<timaaa> So i just cleared 84 gigs free space
<holstein> dancat: i would just edit the tags, and test
<dancat> okay
<wadapdoc> here it is hansin http://pastebin.com/H2TZ4REc
<Cheri703> \o/ I found it I think!
<holstein> dancat: i wouldnt trust anything i read or see or that anyone says anyways... i would want to see it
<holstein> dancat: its easy to run a few files through there and see first-hand
<Cheri703> Juvenal: add the orage clock, then at the far right next to "line 1" and the font setting, click the down arrow, it'll give an "add" option
<Cheri703> then you can add more I *think*
<Cheri703> maybe?
<wadapdoc> I think if I run something like chkdsk that will fix errors and bad sectors this sick little baby might walk again.
<Cheri703> wait...ok, nvm >_<
<holstein> wadapdoc: nope.. bad sectors are just that... bad.. they can be remapped to a certain degree, but if its failing, its failing
<dancat> holstein: is there a reason why adding a id3 tag to an AAC m4a should damage it?
<Cheri703> bah, you can add more lines, but not other timezones -_-
<holstein> wadapdoc: i would get a diagnostic live CD such as the ulitmate boot cd and run a test that takes more than an hour or so
<holstein> dancat: i keep backups, so not for me
<wadapdoc> I don't have a DVD rom
<holstein> dancat: the tag shouldnt effect the file in that way.. its just  a tag
<holstein> or should be...
<dancat> ok
<hansin> wadapdoc: weird, you still have all the /dev/mapper/nvidia entries, but seems like it booted. I would agree that a new drive would be smart, but maybe do the diagnostics for fun and learn something new and just know for sure.
<wadapdoc> Yeah.
<dancat> holstein: thanks
<holstein> wadapdoc: ?.. live USB.. or a tool from something else
<wadapdoc> I got a working laptop next to me
<wadapdoc> I'll try to find some software that is alternative to SpinRite
<wadapdoc> and try something like a HDD recovery
<holstein> wadapdoc: thats why i suggested the ultimate boot cd
<wadapdoc> im gonna look into it
<holstein> thats my go to live diagnostic.. but you can install something somewhere else.. you just *dont* want to work from that drive while trying to fix it
<holstein> thats why i suggested a live CD.. or USB or whatever you have accesss to.. pull it out and put it in the work machine if you want
<holstein> you wont fix/scan that drive in any way i would trust while booting an OS from it
<wadapdoc> it's such a weird thing
<holstein> best case, you force an fsck on reboot and it just automagically fixes it.. but if it has a lot bad sectors, that will just get worse and worse with use
<wadapdoc> I never had a harddisk die on me
<holstein> wadapdoc: its not really.. *all* hard drives fail
<wadapdoc> but had several video cards
<hansin> holstein: do you like the ultimate boot CD? I just discovered it because I converted an old Win98 drive to a virtual image that had GRUB installed and I needed to repair the MBR to Win (because converted just the Win partition to virtual image.) Seemed cool.
<Cheri703> Juvenal: sorry about all of the rambling, looks like adding a launcher for orage globaltime will be the easiest answer as far as I can tell
<holstein> hansin: works for me.. has the vendor tools in there.. its small... fast.. we should discuss in the OT channel though
<Juvenal> Cheri703, ok. thanks
<hansin> holstein: Okay, well I can explore it more, that is all I was wondering. True, not really Xubuntu. Just glad to see it mentioned so maybe I'll keep a 'physically' copy around, not just mount iso in a VM.
<Riberty> what is the keyboard shortcut for minimizing windows?
<hansin> wadapdoc: Good night and good luck! Seems you are making progress.
<holstein> Riberty: try alt+f9 real quick
<hansin> holstein: Thanks for info just listening in. Goodnight (or day) as well.
<holstein> hansin: cheers!
<Riberty> holstein: it doesnt work. im on xfce
<holstein> Riberty: did you browse the shortcuts?
<Riberty> yeah it says alt+f9
<Riberty> doesnt work tho
<holstein> Riberty: doesn anything alt work? doesn alt+4f close?
<holstein> open something else, and test alt+f4
<Riberty> that works
<holstein> Riberty: i would just put it in again, and test
<Riberty> i think its cause i installed gala
<Riberty> or pantheon
<holstein> Riberty: could be.. if you broke it, it might be broken
<holstein> Riberty: you can try as a different user, or test with the live CD to make sure its working with your hardware
<holstein> i would just add it back in to the shortcuts and try it again
<timaaa> Holstein, how do you shrink a partion?
<timaaa> From command line
<timaaa> ?
<holstein> timaaa: i dont
<holstein> timaaa: i boot a live CD, and use gparted
<holstein> timaaa: OR, i just do it from the installers partitioner
<timaaa> Okay i have the xbuntu on a flash drive is that enough?
<timaaa> Holstien, ^
<holstein> timaaa: ?
<holstein> timaaa: you can use tab complete.. you type "hol" and hit tab
<holstein> timaaa: enough for what?
<timaaa> To do everything i need to
<timaaa> For a dual boot
<holstein> timaaa: depends on what you want to do
<holstein> timaaa: can i setup dual boot with a xubuntu live CD? sure
<holstein> timaaa: i would do it much like that link i gave you... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Juvenal> ^me
<Juvenal> starting to get things installed :P
<Cheri703> yay Juvenal :) I just got my panels sorted since the way I originally wanted to do it isn't possible
<Cheri703> fun note Juvenal: if you have a panel on each monitor, you can make the window buttons only display open apps from that monitor, which is handy for my use
<JewVanEl> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-01272013-124756am.php
<JewVanEl> this looks much cleaner than gnome
<Cheri703> nice!
 * Cheri703 tries to get s screenshot
<JewVanEl> idk what that zimagez thing is
<JewVanEl> but it was the option when i prtscn's
<Cheri703> http://ubuntuone.com/54emKVVJomjrRiOLwDG7Go
<Cheri703> I like my dark themes :D
<JewVanEl> since when does netflix support linux?
<Cheri703> :D it doesn't, someone band-aid-ed a thing together and it works pretty well
<JewVanEl> lmao, nice
<Cheri703> http://doctormo.org/2012/11/19/netflix-on-ubuntu-try-this-ppa/
<JewVanEl> ill have to play with xfce themes
<JewVanEl> i like dark too
<Cheri703> I have the quassel dark theme, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/2-beautiful-dark-themes-for-gtk-36-or.html the delorean dark, and I'm running a chrome extension called "hacker vision" that inverts webpages :D
<Cheri703> my eyes are really sensitive to light, and even on 15% brightness, staring at a page of black on white all day was giving me headaches from eye strain
<Cheri703> (I work from home full-time)
<JewVanEl> ah, so its just firefox in wine lol
<JewVanEl> kinda figured as much
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, with some custom stuff sorted out
<Cheri703> apparently
<holstein> its more that just FF though... a few other key tweaks
<JewVanEl> mmm, hacker vision
<JewVanEl> i like this
<Cheri703> yus
<Cheri703> if you combine it with "change colors" it helps on sites that were dark or colored to start with. You can create a standard point for it to work from (if that makes sense?)
<Cheri703> I can show examples, I took screenshots trying to explain this to someone else last night :)
<JewVanEl> i think ill figure it out :)
<Cheri703> happy eyeeeees
<donnie> True or False. I read that if I want to get rid of Thunderbird. If and when it asks to remove xubuntu-desktop. That, that is perfectly safe without ruining the distro, or having to fix anything.
<Cheri703> you can just remove thunderbird, it doesn't (or at least didn't for me) ask to remove xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> donnie: If it were to ask you, it'd be fine.  As it is a recommends of the package, don't think it'd ask though.
<donnie> Ok. So I am safe just incase? Because I am on xubuntu
<JewVanEl> it will only ask if there is nothing else that depends on it
<Unit193> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it's fine if uninstalling something removes that as well.
<donnie> Ok thank you.
<Linuxland> can i remove a gnome shell?
<firefenix> Добрый день!
<firefenix> Есть проблема с caffeine на xubuntu 12.10 x64
<firefenix> Установился, но не запускается и не открываются настройки
<baizon> !ru | firefenix
<ubottu> firefenix: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<firefenix> Thanks!
<devdel> hello and good morning.
<devdel> im installing xubuntu on a dell inspiron 1150 as we speak.
<devdel> it's a real old laptop. :)
<devdel> tried installing debian on it but it didnt have the drivers for the disk. xubuntu has though. :)
<firefenix> Sorry for my english.  In russian's chat not want help me.
<firefenix> I cannot launch caffeine on xubuntu 12.10 x64. establish normal.
<tion_> anyone in here?
<nicholosophy> hey guys
<nicholosophy> I'm having some issues with my xfce indicator plugin stuff
<nicholosophy> some of the items are just a black box with a red crossed out circle
<nicholosophy> but sometimes they come up ok
<nicholosophy> is it something I can fix through configuration or is it just going to be hit and miss?
<c2tarun> in xfce-look.org there are many themes without zoom option in there screenshots. I click on the images and they don't zoom out.
<difo> hello :)
<c2tarun> difo, hello
<difo> is there anyone who can i ask for php and mysql app running like xamp on windows
<c2tarun> difo, I think you are in wrong channel. Try #php
<difo> thanks
<difo> must be invited to join there
<difo> :(
<c2tarun> what??
<c2tarun> difo, try ##PHP
<difo> is there is any default "root" password in xubuntu?
<c2tarun> difo, root password for what?
<difo> to install mysql
<difo> [12:39] == #php Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited [12:40] == ##PHP Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<nicholosophy> the root password for mysql is not the system root password
<nicholosophy> you should set it to something secure
<nicholosophy> difo, register with services then (type /ns help
<difo> so is there default root password?
<nicholosophy> I just answered your question
<difo> im just installing xubuntu
<difo> and its not asking me for the root pass
<difo> only userpass
<difo> u know
<nicholosophy> mysql does not need your root password to install
<c2tarun> difo, Xubuntus password is not same as mysql password
<nicholosophy> mysql will ask you to set the mysql root password, which is different
<c2tarun> nicholosophy, BTW do you have any idea how to change the image of close button in my current theme?
<nicholosophy> c2tarun, no idea, sorry
<tion_> how do i get res over 640x480 after installing nvidia drver?
<tion_> how do i enable compiz?
<tion_> caompiz configuration util lets you set costume res will that work?
<herpaderpa> Hello, ive got a nVidia GeForce 8400M GT GPU that i would like to get working in xubuntu 12.04. Any advice on where to start?
<herpaderpa> goto reboot brb
<akafakir> Hi guys, I've installed xubuntu-desktop over ubuntu. It runs fine, but I have a little inconsistency between the themes in different application. In some menu's are gray, and in some they're still dark like it was in ubuntu. Here is the screenshot: http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/13/0127/h_1359295469_2259154_f9b180137d.png
<akafakir> How can I fix it?
<Os_Maleus1> Hi guys!
<Os_Maleus1> I am running xubuntu 12.04.1 3.2.0-36-generic-pae running on this machine. yesterday, I was taking with my router to the working place. since that, I am not able to log on on that anymore. with other machines, it is no problem - may it effect Win7 or Xubuntu.
<Os_Maleus1> can You give me a proposal, how to deal with this?
<genoobie> morning all
<genoobie> I am having trouble with my xubuntu install
<esie> <genoobie> whats happen?
<genoobie> well
<genoobie> I am sort of compulsive about certain things
<genoobie> I am now using the livecd to modify the partition table
<genoobie> because for some reason, the installed starts at /sda5
<genoobie> but there is only sda1 with something installed on it
<genoobie> I think my etc/fstab must be a bit screwed up
<River> s
<genoobie> holy crap, using a live-cd on an old machine sucks
<genoobie> the xubuntu installer is confusing
<genoobie> I know it should be simpler
<torax> what about it is confusing?
<genoobie> well the partitioning tool is asking for things that I'm not really sure about
<genoobie> I have three partitions
<genoobie> sda1 is for an xp install, ntfs
<genoobie> sda2 is 1GB swap
<genoobie> sd3 is ext4 and I want to install xubuntu there
<genoobie> although, i am not sure why swap needs its own partition
<genoobie> is that "normal"?
<torax> It is
<genoobie> when I try to install xubuntu on /sda3 it mentions something about no root filesystem defined
<genoobie> I'd rather have it installed on sda2
<genoobie> and have sda3 as the swap
<genoobie> the installer's "install besides xp" is confusing, there's a slide, but I'm not really sure what the slider is adjusting
<genoobie> so I'll probably boot to the live-cd swap the partitions
<torax> it adjust the space left for xp and space for xubuntu
<genoobie> i.e. make sda2 an ext4 and sda3 a swap
<genoobie> but when I get to the install screen its asking for a root filesystem to be defined
<genoobie> is that just formatting?
<torax> you choose the partition where you like to install xubuntu, that is the root, and you can format it as ext2,3,4. I suggest using ext4 in normal use
<genoobie> I know this is compulsive, but I'd rather have the OS on sda2
<genoobie> should I not care?
<torax> I dont know if that matters, but you can do that way also
<genoobie> okay, I will put this on "sda3" then
<genoobie> I am planning to use openbox most likely as the wm
<genoobie> anyhow that doesn't really matter
<genoobie> torax, are you still here?
<torax> yes
<genoobie> okay, so I am going to leave the partitions alone
<torax> ok
<genoobie> "/sda1 is for ntfs - xp, /sda2 is for swap, /sda3 for xubuntu
<torax> looks good
<genoobie> but here's the thing, when then installer says "install beside xp" or "do something else" I am going to pick "do something else"
<genoobie> at this point is where I become a bit confused
<torax> just a sec
<genoobie> torax, ok
<torax> ok, click the sda3, the xubuntu partition. then click change "uset as ext4" and "mount point /"
<genoobie> tx!
<genoobie> that's what I was looking for
<torax> :)
<bennett1> hi! anyone knows how to change the appearance of lightdm's login box?
<bennett1> in special, I wanted to change the color that goes behind a selected text from blue to red
<genoobie> no idea sorry
<bennett1> ok :)
<daswort> Hi, i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and two different maschines. On one the xscreensaver loginwindow is black and the other is in xubuntus colors. I reinstalled xubuntu-artwork but that doesnt work. Any suggestions?
<bullgard4> daswort: "doesn't work" is no precise statement. Please try to find a relevant error message in ~/.xsession-errors. Also, dmesg may have a hint.
<xubuntu663> hello
<xubuntu663> anyone here?
<xubuntu663> hola
<xubuntu663> alguien aqui?
<bullgard4> xubuntu663: no
<daswort> bullgard4: sorry. i mean that the theming of the login window is black (xscreensaver).
<xubuntu663> hi daswort
<xubuntu663> hi bullgard4
<xubuntu663> I am ruben
<daswort> hi xubuntu663 this is not the offtopic channel. this one is just for support.
<xubuntu663> HI
<xubuntu663> you
<xubuntu663> all
<xubuntu663> ah ok
<xubuntu663> thanks
<xubuntu663> thank you
<xubuntu663> Can I ask a question regarding grub?
<daswort> bullgard4: any idea how to change the theming of xscreensaver windows?
<xubuntu663> how to change the drive where grub is installed?, I wish it boots from the usb pendrive where I have installed xubuntu
<xubuntu663> now (my error) it is installing on the hard drive
<xubuntu663> did I was clear?
<bullgard4> daswort:  With me, Xfce-menu > Settings > Screensaver > Screensaver Settings > Display Modes. (Often with me there appeears a message window too: "Warning! Apparently your XScreenSaver service for display does not run. Should it be started now? OK | Quit")
<daswort> thats my problem: http://imgur.com/pbY5Ebf the theming is wrong
<bullgard4> xubuntu663: I can recommend ou an article in German: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<xubuntu663> ok
<xubuntu663> thankyou I will take a look on it
<bullgard4> daswort: All what I can see from http://imgur.com/pbY5Ebf is that you need to type your password.  Can you elaborate.
<daswort> I want that xscreens. shows it windows in the colors of the xubuntu artwork, like it does if you make a fresh install.
<bullgard4> daswort: Right. But at the moent you can only escape by keying in your password.
<daswort> Thats not the point.
<bullgard4> I see.
<bullgard4> That's why I asked you to elaborate.
<daswort> I just want the right color scheme for xscreensaver :(
<Cheri703> daswort: did you see this?http://askubuntu.com/questions/85109/how-do-i-theme-the-xscreensaver-unlock-screen
<daswort> thats what i want. but where can i get the file without starting a live cd?
<Cheri703> I'd just create a file called .Xresources and copy/paste from that answer
<Cheri703> because it says "create/amend the file"
<Cheri703> so...you should just be able to make one
<Cheri703> I believe
<Cheri703> The final answer says they made custom colors "Following fossfreedom's example, I chose the following settings in a a newly created ~/.Xresources file, and I found the result quite attractive (a dark-background theme with gentle blues):"
<daswort> yes, but i want the xubuntu 12.10 default one :)
<Cheri703> I installed fresh for xubuntu 12.10
<Cheri703> I do not have a .Xresources file
<Cheri703> so....I don't know that you will have a "default" one
<Cheri703> you can either leave it as is, or give it a config
<daswort> weird. okay, thanks.
<Cheri703> yeah, I dunno WHY it is like that, just...apparently it is
<Cheri703> some other thing might have changed it in its config, thus the weird colors, so now you have to say "disregard that, use this one" ...apparently
<unanything> Hello
<Guest33032> hi
<unanything> i have a problem with installation from usb and from cd: the program hangs up when i click "next" (at second dialog).
<Guest33032> do you need help
<unanything> i read about this bug about 4 month ago. and nothing changed. yes. i want to know what to do
<unanything> thanks.
<Guest33032> take it out then reload
<Guest33032> hello you there
<unanything> i'm booting from livecd. how reloading can helps with bug of installation?
<unanything> after choosing language and confirming third-party software. program hangs on "next" button
<kgb> unanything: how did you make the USB, what version of Xubuntu?
<kgb> if from windows, try both: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kgb> or if you can load the liveusb, try re-making it with the Startup Disk Creator
<unanything> i used unetbootin for usb and k3b for cd
<kgb> and you've tried, both 12.04 and 12.10?..
<unanything> ох и глючный у вас дистр.
 * kgb isn't russian :)
<unanything> i tried 12.10
<unanything> ok. i'll try 12.04
<kgb> maybe 12.04 will install, you can always upgrade :s
<unanything> )
<kgb> just.. make sure that the disk is simple - like no left-over bootloader for windows, if dual booting
<kgb> lots of things can mess the installer up.. don't make a partition, let it use blank space
<unanything> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<unanything> making 1 partition with fdisk
<kgb> no need
<unanything> and mkfs.vfat -n label /dev/sdb1
<unanything> unetbootin wants fat partition
<kgb> the installer can do it
<unanything> it is standard procedure
<kgb> *for HDD
<unanything> it's about usb
<kgb> when mine messes up, i repair windows from the cd, delete the ubuntu partitions (at the end of the drive) and let the live usb use the empty space while keeping windows
<kgb> *fixboot and fixmbr
<unanything> thanks) but i don't have windows at all. i have gentoo and arch with custom grub2.0 on hdd
<kgb> ok, so that may be where the problem lies
<unanything> in my opinion the problem in Xubuntu install program. it's obviously
<kgb> right, but you have 2 distros and install a third one - might take some work to get it to install..:)
<kgb> *installing
<drc> Of course, the xubuntu installer has never worked for any other thousands of uses before you, so it must be that.
<drc> stupid people
<unanything> problem occurs Before the installer start working  with the disks. where is the stupidity ?
<kgb> no stupidity, perhaps just something that's not easy 2 do
<unanything> 12.04 seems working
<kgb> oh :-0 nice, lol
<unanything> thanks for help!
<kgb> :)
<unanything> but you have a big bug there. look to the internet. everybody have the same problem...
<kgb> upgrading to 12.10 will try to change grub as well i think, btw.
<unanything> will see)
<petergk> hi all
<davit> Khe-khe... Test.. Test...
<davit> Is anybody here?
<davit> Hey!
<davit> I'm bored...
<davit> Is ANYBODYBODY ALIVE HERE??
<davit> Blyaaa
<davit> time
<davit> #time
<davit> echo
<davit> fdl
<davit> dsf
<davit> asdfds
<davit> af
<davit> ads
<davit> fads
<davit> f
<davit> ads
<davit> f
<davit> sad
<davit> fds
<davit> f
<davit> dasf
<davit> dsaf
<davit> ads
<davit> f
<davit> dsa
<petergk> I was alive
<perlo> hello! i've been having trouble with upgrades on my asus eee, i'm not sure which upgrade because i haven't been able to pinpoint this, but i'm wondering if you know of anyone else having had this problem, and if you've found a solution?
<perlo> what happens is that i'm prompted to reboot, and after it's rebooted, the blue flash screen runs through and then the screen goes black, but it appears xubuntu is running properly except for this. Ctrl-Alt-F1 switches to terminal and i can run commands. the only solution so far is to reinstall xubuntu, but having to do this every other day becomes a bit tiresome.
<genoobie> hey all
<perlo> hi :)
<genoobie> ugh, i think i made a mistake to go with xubuntu vs lubuntu
<genoobie> seems really slow on this older machine
<genoobie> was wondering if there were some easy ways to improve performance
<genoobie> I mean it is slower than xp
<genoobie> and that really should not be...
<genoobie> any tips?
<knome> windows xp is from 2001, xubuntu 12.xx is from 2012.
<knome> how much ram?
<genoobie> little, 384, going to 512 in a few days
<knome> 512 might be doable, but lubuntu might be better for you any way
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> tx!
<genoobie> if i changed wm or de would that make a diff?
<genoobie> how can i check if the swap is being used?
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> it says 360K of mem is being used
<genoobie> how can I check what is using it...
<genoobie> urgh
<Boom_Farmer> How would I go about getting XFCE 4.10 in Xubuntu 12.04 ?
<Boom_Farmer> Is it as simple as adding a ppa, apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade? http://it-diary.com/tutorials/install-xfce-4-10-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<genoobie> is it normal for something like 120 processes to be running in the background?
<Boom_Farmer> genoobie: I've got 141 with about 15 tabs of Chromium, Apache, MYSQL, some PDFs and some terminal stuff.
<Boom_Farmer> 37 of those are system processes running as root.
<saltmiser> so
<saltmiser> realistically
<saltmiser> what problems would I have on xubuntu that I wouldn't have on ubuntu?
<Boom_Farmer> Well, the base system is the same. Any issues would be with the XFCE system, so the core apps, the window manager, the desktop.
<Boom_Farmer> Not sure about the specifics.
<Cheri703> I was using regular ubuntu and had been having weird glitches and issues, I was thinking it was my computer dying in some way. Switched to xubuntu, and at least since thursday have had NONE of the same issues.
<Cheri703> so...for me the opposite.
<satanx> hi
<satanx> can i ask a question?
<satanx> is their problems mounting ssd in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2014-01-20
<gema1> i suggest reinstaling xubuntu and make sure you follow steps correctly
<gema1> are you installing on a different partition?
<Unit193> xubuntu523: How new a computer?  UEFI?
<gema1> on my experience i havent have problems with uefi always you install first windows and then xubuntu or ubuntu on a different partition
<xubuntu523> yeah i installed it to another partition, actually what i did was install it to a 2nd hard disk which has music and games on it from my windows installation, and its now missing in windows..that wasn't what i wanted to happen...
<xubuntu523> can i save it?
<xubuntu523> or did i just erase it? :(
<gema1> u cant install xubuntu on a ntfs partition
<xubuntu523> it was unknown it said
<gema1> i belive you parted you second harddrive to have a partition with your windows data (nfts) and then a second partition for xubuntu (ext4)
<xubuntu523> oh
<xubuntu523> i don't see my 2nd hard drive right now, only the main one
<xubuntu523> and that concerns me
<xubuntu523> because i have steam games and stuff on that one
<gema1> puff, overheated my laptop with flash player to the point it crashed
<gema1> ·$·$%·$%· flash on linux
<gema1> so i guess no solution for flash player?
<gema1> it will be a pitty to have to go back to xp just coz flash player is not well supported in linux
<gema1> there are billions of devices running flash player games correctly
<drc> so use one of them
<gema1> i though linux was the best OS
<gema1> i will have to go back to windows
<gema1> by device runs perfectly flash player with other os but linux
<gema1> my*
<drc> If flash games are your primary concern, then yes, I'd go back to windows.
<gema1> is coz my syster
<gema1> is here primary concern
<gema1> her*
<gema1> i cant get here use linux if there is not a solution with flash player
<gema1> she only use the laptop to play those stupid "farm ville" like games
 * drc remembers having problems with flash and the last Summer Olympics live streams...overheating...confirmed my "I don't give a **** about flash" attitude :)
<gema1> i had an i5 wich i could run those game perfectly under my ubuntu, but i just broke it, so im trying to use my sister laptop but i cant work anymore with windows, so meanwhile i get another laptop i wanted to have xubuntu on my syster laptop
<gema1> if being trying to get her to use linux many years but i always came to same problem, i dont understand how such a big linux community havent found the solution allready
<gema1> they can decode any software and crack it and copy it but they cant with flash player, i really dont understand it
<drc> gema1: I'd hazard a guess that linux devs don't really care about Faceboot/Flash games, or they would have already.
<drc> Of course <you> are more than welcome to sit down and spend <your> time doing it.
<gema1> yes i belive so, nevertheless during all this years i have read many tries, even flash alternatives, so i thing or the buildiers of the alternatives have got much money from adobe to stop building competence or they may have being harrased to stop trying to build a software wich can do the same thing on linux that a patented protected software does
<xubuntu759> Hello - Is anybody here ?
<gema1> i am
<xubuntu176> Hello - I am new to linux - I have been trying for five days to get xubunto to install from usb onto another usb - It installs but does not boot from the install
<xubuntu176> My motherboard is a Gigabyte H87 HD3 with Radeon R9 graphics
<xubuntu176> Any insight would be appreciated
<ball> Is there some way to purge Xubuntu's package system? I can't seem to update it, fetch new packages etc.
<ethermonk> what error are you getting?
<ball> "Reading package lists... Error!"
<ethermonk> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<ethermonk> then sudo apt-get update
<sixdegrees> Just moved from Ubuntu to Xubuntu - loving the speed. Gradients appear banded though, I think it's an issue with the color depth. Is this a common bug? Graphics chip is embedded Intel 82865G
<kRush> everywhere or just with the default wallpapers? because those suck
<cfhowlett> sixdegrees, if ubuntu rendered properly then I'd guess it's not your chip.  you seem to have a different gpu driver with xubuntu?
<Unit193> sixdegrees: Different version of Ubuntu?  xdpyinfo | grep root
<Unit193> kRush: They may not fit your needs, but they don't blend badly.
<sixdegrees> thx all. It is a different version, I was on ubuntu 12.04, now xubuntu 13.10
<sixdegrees> root window id:    0x63  depth of root window:    15 planes
<Unit193> sixdegrees: Yeeep, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649
<sixdegrees> it's not just on the wallpapers, gimp and photos too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<Unit193> It's a driver "feature", I had it and fixed that.
<sixdegrees> ah, great feature :) thanks. did you fix it by making an xorg.conf file?
<Unit193> Yep, but with different content.
<Unit193> Oh, nope.  Looked again, we came out the same.
<sixdegrees> Unit193: ubottu: I applied the fix at #51 in the bug (1173649) and all is well. Sure seems like a bug to me.
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<sixdegrees> Thanks heaps for your help
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> Something else newer, you're using SNA now which is noticably faster.
<sixdegrees> Unit193: interesting
<delt> Hello
<delt> where is the equivalent of the DIR_COLORS file in *buntu?
<ethermonk> delt,  LS_COLORS ?
<delt> ethermonk: nope, cant find it
<delt> oh great. even the manpage for dircolors doesn't say where the default is :/
<delt> [pts/0][user@laptop]:/etc/profile.d$ grep -i dircolors *
<delt> [pts/0][user@laptop]:/etc/profile.d$
<delt> :(
<delt> "find" is only finding stuff on my slackware partition...... i could hack up something using /etc/profile but i want to know the "proper" way to do it
<ethermonk> im seeing you can mess with it in the .bashrc file in your home dir
<ethermonk> around line 75
<xubuntu494> Hello
<xubuntu494> I'm in the middle of downloading Xubuntu and it has been stuck on Configuring the bcmwl-kernal-source for almost an hour, maybe more
<xubuntu085> hello
 * WinterOgChange Waves to all
 * WinterOgChange nod at xubuntu-pat
<xubuntu-pat> I just installed the "LTS release: 12.04", network is working fine with cable. but how do i install a wifi conection?
<xubuntu-pat> some one here?
<WinterOgChange> ifconfig to see where it is installed then ifconfig wlan(x) up
<holstein> xubuntu-pat: many are here..
<holstein> !wifi | xubuntu-pat
<ubottu> xubuntu-pat: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> you might need to just wire up and install a proprietar driver.. for broadcom or whatever
<xubuntu-pat> cool thanks will read this now
<xubuntu-pat> thanks a lot guys, will see if it works otherwise i will conect here again
<ToolsDevler> hi, anyone knows something about Linux for NSC Geode GX1-S (300Mhz)? I'm looking for a non-gui build...
<starrats> HELP please!  This AM burned a good copy of ubuntu  and had the partitions perfect with the help of my winbox7 and I restarted and clicked on the ubuntu partition and it went to loading on the desktop with it's purple background and 4 or 5 little red dots going back and forth and then nothing happened.  It w ouldjust bounce between the black and the purple with the cursor arrrow.
<starrats> Why did it not open up is my ?.
<xubuntuNoob> wsuuup
<xubuntuNoob> I am a noob
<xubuntuNoob> will this version work with crossover linux?
<xubuntuNoob> so I can have internet explorer and such
<kRush> =D
<xubuntuNoob> ?
<xubuntuNoob> anyone?
<xubuntuNoob> ?
<xubuntuNoob> ?
<starrats> must be at a 'dev' meeting, no one to help atm, that's cool.
<pleia2> xubuntuNoob: a current version of crossover should work fine with xubuntu, if you're worried you can try it on a live session
<OneWithWaves> Hi, all! Is anyone an expert with private key management in Xubuntu?
<pleia2> starrats: this channel is for xubuntu, our startup screen is blue :) I think you want #ubuntu for help with purple
<starrats> I know pleia2, realized afterwards
<starrats> but thank you for getting back to me on that
<starrats> thought they were almost the same but I guess not
<starrats> oh btw pleia2 my xubuntu is working perfect on my VirtualBox.
<xubuntu437> Hi, I am sorry for asking...  I cannot set higher  resolution on an external monitor than my laptop is. Is there any way around ?
<utku> I just installed Xubuntu and can't get USB drives work at the moment.
<utku> Answers on both Ask Ubuntu and Ubuntu Forums didn't really help.
<utku> gvfs-mount --list shows devices, but none of them gets mounted automatically.
<Sysi> what filesystem are the drives formatted to?
<utku> Let me find out.
<utku> Sysi: GParted says it doesn't know.
<utku> I dd'ed the drive to Xubuntu's ISO actually.
<Sysi> okay, create new partition table to that drive with gparted and then add fat32 or ntfs partition, it sholud work after replugging
<utku> Sysi: That's not the only device that doesn't work though.
<Sysi> well, how are they formatted? do they mount at all with file manager or just not automatically?
<Sysi> also, are they usb3 ones and what version of xubuntu are you running?
<utku> Sysi: It actually can read NTFS.
<utku> The main issue that I have is that Xubuntu doesn't mount the partiton of my USB modem which has the drivers for the modem.
<utku> That thing is read only so formatting would obviously not work.
<alfatau> hello all. i bought a new display to attach to my laptop. i would like to have the laptop on the left and the new monitor on the right. I'd also like the new monitor is the primary monitor.
<utku> Also, a friend of mine will be use the PC and I don't want him to deal with command line stuff.
<Sysi> utku: there probaly is a better way to get the driver if it doesn't work by default
<Sysi> usually they contain just windows drivers
<Sysi> did you try just connecting with the networking applet, you might need to manually create new mobile broadband connection in settings
<alfatau> if i set the new monitor at the right of the laptop's one, the upper xfce panel is left on the laptop monitor while the side one appears on the new display.
<alfatau> can you help me?
<utku> Sysi: Linux drivers are there, I am sure. (Although it says it needs Qt3 as dependency but I'll deal with it later)
<Sysi> alfatau: unlock panels in their settings and drag to desired screen
<utku> Sysi: I was able to mount the USB stick after formatting, thanks for that one.
<Sysi> utku: actually modems usually work OOTB if you can actually get system to see them as a modem and not storage device
<Sysi> they use standard protocol, usually problem is that they appear as cd or memsting and not modem
<utku> Sysi: Connecting the device using the applet also worked.
<Sysi> I have a good wibe today
<utku> One last thing, wlan0 doesn't work because it is "hardware locked"
<alfatau> Sysi: ok, but it seems always being not primary, because the icons are left on the laptop monitor. any idea?
<utku> rfkill unblock didn't help.
<knome> utku, look for a hardware switch
<utku> knome: The device doesn't have one.
<Sysi> check from bios
<knome> utku, might also be a setting in the bios
<Nazara> hi
<xubuntu882> hi im a newbie at ubuntu. tried to setup ssh server. but  unable to connect to it
<xubuntu882> ssh -v localhost - even that command from the local machine returns an error of
<xubuntu882> permission denied okease try again
<xubuntu882> im using the username and the password that i used to setup ubuntu and login
<xubuntu882> also says authentication that can continue public key, password
<xubuntu882> could someone please let me know what i am doing wrong
<ethermonk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
#xubuntu 2014-01-21
<kRush> is there a way to control power management on amd cards with the proprietary drivers?
<kRush> I'm watching a flash video and everything just runs on fricking maximum clocks >:(
<knuckleball> If you are a dev in here, thanks! I brought this laptop back to life with xubuntu!
<shaggy> i has a question about xubuntu as im a first time user
<shaggy> can xbuntu boot and run without a monitor?
<shaggy> it seems that ubuntu freaks out about it
<Unit193> It's not a normal use case, but AFAIK it can just fine.  Try it live?
<shaggy> see with windows i konw you can. i would have thought linux was them same ?
<shaggy> *know
<holstein> shaggy: i do it often.. "headless".. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, and both should be able to do it
<holstein> shaggy: how does it work from a live CD as Unit193 suggested?
<shaggy> see im runing desktop and when i have tryed it i get a message about screen issues
<shaggy> im still downloading my copy as i type
<holstein> shaggy: how? what message? if its a bios screen, thast pre-os
<holstein> shaggy: i literally unplug the monitor, and just run them headless.. occasionally i have to mess about with the bios
<Unit193> And if it's complaining about DISPLAY not set, then you can get that with a monitor hookedup.
<shaggy> what happens is that ubuntu loads up then you get a low graphics card error and it wont go pas thta if you dont have a monitor plugged in
<holstein> shaggy: you can just force the vesa driver.. i have just put xorg.conf files in place forcing the vesa driver
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example
<shaggy> Unit193: i dont whant to have a monitor that is the whole point and i dont want to have to plug one in and out. i have my PC set to trun on after say a blackout so i dont whant to plug a monitor in and out after that
<holstein> i would want something like xfce that doesnt require 3d like unity does. but, maing ubuntu will do it
<holstein> shaggy: what the issue is, is, you will have the same issue you are having with or without a monitor plugged in
<shaggy> holstein: i have tried the VESA driver as i run teamviewer so i can try and tell if it has booted and after chaneing xorg it hangs
<shaggy> holstein: works with vesa drivers if monitor is pluged in
<holstein> shaggy: with the vesa driver, after booting, at it "fails", and you plug a monitor back in, whats going on?
<shaggy> i shall do it now
<shaggy> with u guys here
<shaggy> 2 x pcs
<holstein> shaggy: while you are rebooting, check the bios for "stop during" whatever options
<shaggy> holstein: bios is fine as i was doing this with windows before
<holstein> shaggy: if you dont mind, check it, ok?
<shaggy> holstein: pc has been booted brb kettle
<shaggy> ok will do
<shaggy> holstein: bios is set to halt on no errors
<shaggy> so bios wont halt. pc should have booted by now but nothing
<holstein> shaggy: OK.. so, plug a monitor in,a nd see what it says, if anything.. and consider setting up ssh on the machine so you can go in right now and look
<shaggy> and moitor is blank
<holstein> teamviewer is not going to help much in this case
<holstein> shaggy: try tty
<shaggy> lol i guessed that
<shaggy> i shall setup ssh
<shaggy> sudo apt-get install ssh ??
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 252 kB, installed size 777 kB
<shaggy> i have putty up on windows now
<holstein> ^ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Unit193> dropbear if you want one in your initramfs.
<holstein> shaggy: you can always try a mini iso, or the server version.. its always "just worked" for me, though, i have had some issues settled in the bios or with the vesa driver
<Unit193> I've booted headless no problems. :/
<Unit193> shaggy: How do you know it's not up?
<holstein> shaggy: i must sleep.. good luck
<Unit193> sleep well, holstein.
<shaggy> chher for help thus far
<shaggy> Unit193: do u plug a monitor in then once booted unplug ?
<Unit193> Normally it's in all the time, but I have in the past booted without one entirely.  I'm wondering at what point is it stopping though.
<shaggy> ssh is installed now so i will reboot and see
<shaggy> Unit193:: its not even getting to a point where i can ssh into it
<shaggy> will try xubuntu live
<shaggy> ok live is booting up now
<sisyphus> hello...does anyone here have any experience with the wolfram CDFplayer?  I have the desktop version that is available for linux and it is installed properly.  Now I am wondering how I download an embedded cdf file from a webpage so that I can view it in the desktop player. any advice would be helpful. google just tells me how to install it.
<sisyphus> judging by the silence I can only deduce that I either asked a stupid question or asked it on the wrong channel.
<elfy> or no-one is about who's got an answer :)
<Unit193> sisyphus: First time hearing about whatever that is.  Can you look at the page source and see the embed link?  Would dwhelper (firefox addon) spot it?
<Unit193> (General questions, I don't know)
<xubuntu904> maybee this way might work
<xubuntu904> live booted up ok
<Unit193> \o/
<sisyphus> hmmm. it appears that the file is not present in the source if the browser detects a lack of plugin. unfortunately the browser plugin only exists for windows and macOS.
<braden_> Question - I have multiple workspaces enabled and whenever I try to drag a window to the side of the screen to "snap" it to half of the screen it wraps around to the next workspace. Is there any way to disable this behavior?
<braden_> Ah, never mind, I got it. The setting is handled by the window manager.
<xubuntu460> ciao
<xubuntu460> posso fare una domanda??
<xubuntu460> there is a person that can help me??
<cfhowlett> xubuntu904, is English please
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Shudorshon> hi
<Shudorshon> having problem with hotot
<Shaggy-89> hey all
<Shaggy-89> how many people know hot to make xubuntu run with no monitor ?
<baizon> Shaggy-89: for what purpose?
<baizon> and what do you mean by "with no monitor"?
<baizon> you can run xubuntu as a server for example
<cfhowlett> Shaggy-89, sounds like a "headless server" thing - ask in #ubuntu-server
<HarryRsole> Hi
<HarryRsole> I'm having an issue with you tube videos not working, ie. green and pink picture.
<HarryRsole> I tried the solutions that I found online but nothing seemed to work.
<Sysi> HarryRsole: what did those solutions include?
<Sysi> did you try right-cligking on video and disabling hardware acceleration in settings?
<HarryRsole> Yeah, I was just about to say that.
<HarryRsole> when I actually right clicked on the video itself I could barely make out the selection to disable hardware acceleration
<HarryRsole> In chromium i disabled it in settings
<Sysi> if you're using chromium you can try this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<xubuntu253> hi! why gentoo is so hard and ubuntu so nice?
<uflaig> hello everyone, having a problem with autostart!
<uflaig> I'm using synergy, and I see one entry for synergy in ~/.config/autostart for synergy, yet it autostarts 3 times
<uflaig> I tried the awesome window manager and switched back to xfce, since then it starts like I said before 3 times
<uflaig> does anyone have any ideas where I might find more autostart entries?
<Sysi> try emptying ~/.cache/sessions
<uflaig> Sysi: alright, rm ~/.cache/sessions
<uflaig> I mean rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<uflaig> anyhow, need to restart to test it, brb!
<bingo> hello. What is command to install xubuntu please?
<uflaig> Sysi: I'm back, and I have to tell it worked, thanks a lot Sysi!
<Sysi> uflaig: you're welcome
<uflaig> : )
<Sysi> bingo: on top of ubuntu? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bingo> okay ubuntu is fully updated. so i can just do the second?
<Sysi> yup
<bingo> ty
<Shudorshon> does anyone know voyager linux official channel?
<holstein> !voyager
<holstein> hmm.. i thought we had one of those
<Shudorshon> name?
<holstein> Shudorshon: yes.. i'll just open a seach browser and find it... and give it to you.. please wait.. thanks
<Shudorshon> ok kimusabi
 * Shudorshon is waiting...
<holstein> Shudorshon: http://voyager.legtux.org/index.php/a-propos-2/
<Shudorshon> holstein,  is it their irc channel address?
<holstein> Shudorshon: you can ask them at the above contact link..
<holstein> Shudorshon: they may not have an irc channel.. and it may not be on freenode if they do..
<Shudorshon> yeah i think they have no channel in freenode
<elfy> dont forget we have a irc channel on freenode irc.freenode.net #voyage
<elfy> http://list.voyage.hk/pipermail/voyage-linux/2012-January/021727.html
<elfy> whether it's live or not is another question
<Shudorshon> the voyage is not voyager os room, kimusabi
<elfy> oh well :)
<holstein> Shudorshon: you can use tab to autocomplete nicknames
<Shudorshon> kimusabi means brother
<Shudorshon> i hope u r a guy
<holstein> Shudorshon: you can refer to volunteers by nick, and have no issues where hope is a concern
 * Shudorshon smiles
 * Shudorshon also wonders
<Shudorshon> holstein,  do u know about hotot?
<holstein> Shudorshon: you can also use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<Shudorshon> u dont know?
<verdes> somebody has tried installing xubuntu wiht floppies?
<holstein> Shudorshon: i have not used it
<Shudorshon> holstein,  ok, im having a problem, can i ask u about it
<Shudorshon> :)
<holstein> verdes: not in many years.. nothing is preventing that, though, i would rather plug in external media or do a net install
<holstein> !mini | verdes these iso's are smaller
<ubottu> verdes these iso's are smaller: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Shudorshon: you just ask, generally.. and a volunteer in the channel may be able to help
<Shudorshon> Shudorshon,  should i ask them mentioning their nick
<Shudorshon> as u said
<verdes> holstein: pc doesn't have cd reader and can't boot using usb; how to do net install?
<holstein> verdes: i would take the hard drive to another machine, install, and move it back
<holstein> !ask | Shudorshon
<ubottu> Shudorshon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shudorshon> ok
<Shudorshon> in one sentence !
<verdes> holstein: great advice, but I have actually an old laptop :)
<Shudorshon> holstein,  but u know its hard to ask about a question in only one sentence
<bazhang> Shudorshon, did you have an actual xubuntu support question
<Shudorshon> yes
<Shudorshon> voyager is running on xubuntu so i think i should ask in xubuntu channel
<bazhang> you are running voyager OS
<bazhang> thats not supported
<Shudorshon> but it says voyager os 12.04 is lts
<bazhang> not supported
<Shudorshon> why not
<holstein> Shudorshon: you will ask at the link i provided.. the support link at the site..
<Shudorshon> ohh ok
<holstein> Shudorshon: this is the xubuntu support channel, and voyager, though based on xubuntu, is not xubuntu
<bazhang> it's not xubuntu, it's a derivative
<Shudorshon> so this channel is only for pure xubuntu right?
<bazhang> correct
<starrats> yes
<Shudorshon> omg
<Shudorshon> ok then i should stop asking
<holstein> verdes: doenst matter what it is, if you can move the hard drive to other hardware, that would be one of the easier ways to address that..
<Shudorshon> ok then i think i should leave the channel
<starrats> I mistakenly found out that yesterday, I now know this channel is nothing but xubuntu support!
<Sysi> vouager has problems vanilla xubuntu doesn't, that's why I'd recommend setting up xubuntu with vouager themes and such if desired
<holstein> Shudorshon: the #xubuntu-offtopic channel i referenced ealier is more "open", and somewhere you can hang out in and chat
<Shudorshon> holstein,  r u there?
<Shudorshon> Sysi,  u there
<Yahto> I hope that i can get a bit of help here. i am having problems with my hotkeys/ fn + f1-12 the problem is that they are really slow they work but slow. if i turn volume up it takes about 10 sec to react to it
<linus> i 'm trying to follow thus tutorial  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ ,but when i come to step 3 i double click the file but i don't get the listed optiond but instead the file is opened in gedit as text file.what went wrong?
<adrenaline_> Is it an ISO File?
<adrenaline_> wait I am looking at your link
<holstein> linus: i use unetbootin
<linus> adrenaline_, ok,thanx.i had to open it in terminal using ./file.it's running noe
<linus> holstein, is it any better?
<holstein> linus: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case.. it works for me..
<linus> ok,i may try it in case this one fails
<holstein> ok.. i thought you were here due to failure...
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<linus> but it's not used for multi boot .is it?
<holstein> yumi is what i used for that.. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ i did it once years ago and it was kind of "meh".. so i dont bother anymore.. but, it worked as advertised
<linus> i tried it yesterday .it didn't work
<holstein> linus: you'll just need to ask the maintainers of the tools that arent working
<linus> it didn't work under Debian but may be it will for ubuntu
#xubuntu 2014-01-22
<adrenaline_> I use unetbooten also for the record.
<adrenaline_> sorry got pulled away to a meeting.
<holstein> adrenaline_: not for multibooting though, correct?
<adrenaline_> Nope Actually when I can I used the Ubuntu disk utility because it has persistence up to 4Gig
<holstein> adrenaline_: does it support mulitbooting?
<adrenaline_> I can do updates and it is also live so I can boot to it from where-ever
<adrenaline_> no
<starrats> hello adrenaline
<holstein> adrenaline_: i hadnt checked it out in a while, and thought maybe it was added. which would make it a nice option
<adrenaline_> I have used this before for multiboot
<adrenaline_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/multisystem/
<holstein> i thinks thats the one that linus was trying
<adrenaline_> Oh is that pendrive?
<adrenaline_> I went to 3 semesters of school using xubuntu on a persistent thumbdrive saving assignments and presentations and updating.
<adrenaline_> I would boot it on the schools computer and all I had to carry around was the thumbdrive.
<xubuntu315> hello
<ethermonk> hi
<xubuntu315> xubuntu is good for low spec machines?
<ethermonk> yes
<holstein> try it live.. if the live CD will run, you will likely be fine with it installed
<xubuntu315> is better than ubuntu for low spec right?
<ethermonk> yes
<xubuntu315> my pc is so bad, with 512 ram and low cpu to
<ethermonk> it is ubuntu, but an ubuntu better for older/slow gear
<ethermonk> it will run fine xubuntu315
<xubuntu315> i have windows installed in my HD windows 7 but is so slowly :\ i need try something diferent
<ethermonk> it will run better with xubuntu than on win7
<holstein> that can depend on driver support.. but, xubuntu is a fine choice for a machine of that spec..
<xubuntu315> thanks for help me guys. tell me other thing please and sorry my english im portuguese, xubuntu have wireless drivers when installed? I have an asus eepc
<holstein> xubuntu315: the linux kernel is modular, and contains many drivers
<holstein> xubuntu315: it will depend on your particular hardware as to how the support is "out of the box"
<holstein> try it live, and see how the wifi works before installing
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu315> maybe is better if try live version then install with wubi right?
<holstein> xubuntu315: "better" is always a matter of opinion.. i dont prefer the wubi, but a wubi install can be removed from inside windows like an application
<ethermonk> with 512 RAM, run Live, do not use wubi
<xubuntu315> yeah I know that. I only will use wubi because  Im ne in this "world" and I have "scare" If I make something wrong, just that
<xubuntu315> new*
<holstein> xubuntu315: you should not be scared. you should be prepared
<holstein> xubuntu315: plan for failure, and have good backups, since *all* hard drives will fail
<ethermonk> anything you dont want to lose, you should have backups of anyway. if you dont have backups, your asking for trouble no matter what your doing or safe it is deemed
<Unit193> I'd personally recommend vbox over wubi.
<holstein> i would want to have all my data safely backed up before doing any of these options.. other than just running a live CD to check it out
 * holstein +1 on vbox
<xubuntu315> vbox? virtualobox?
<ethermonk> yes
<Unit193> Live is great,  will show you speedwise better than vbox, and wubi is just weird.
<ethermonk> i recommend Linux Live USB Creator for Windows. it creates bootable live linux disks and includes a virtual box app to make the USB device a virtual PC
<xubuntu315> But why wubi is weird? Isnt just an installer?
<holstein> xubuntu315: no
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<ethermonk> LiLi ftw
<holstein> xubuntu315: the end result is, basically, similar to an installed system, but not the same
<xubuntu315> Hm ok, atm im downloading live version, after will burn at CD and try im my machine
<xubuntu315> thanks all for help me
<dunpeal> Hi folks. I'm running 13.04 and have the Nvidia binary driver installed. How do I remove it?
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i think i just used "sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia*" ..but, you should be able to search "nvidia" in the package manager of your choice
<dunpeal> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Unit193> ethermonk: LiLi++
<dunpeal>   linux-headers-3.8.0-32 linux-headers-3.8.0-32-generic linux-image-3.8.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-32-generic nvidia-313-updates nvidia-common nvidia-settings-313-updates
<dunpeal> holstein: won't it be a problem if it removes my kernel? :)
<holstein> dunpeal: i didnt suggest you remove your kernel
<dunpeal> oh, this is the old one
<dunpeal> brb rebooting
<psooo1> i have installed libr office from de software center, is it the latest version?
<psooo1> * libre office
<holstein> psooo1: it'll be the latest from the repos.. you can check "version" in a package manager or in the LO menu and check at the site and see
<holstein> psooo1: there are usually ppa's to add newer versions, but, ubuntu locks most things at a version, frozen for that release
<Itsame> probably not
<psooo1> so are you saying that i should stay with this release?
<Itsame> yes just keep using this release. it's new enough
<psooo1> thnks ;)
<Itsame> which xubuntu are you running?
<psooo1> 12.04.3
<Itsame> if you encounter problems or miss features you want, you could upgrade it with a PPA
<Itsame> but, well, it's office. it just works ;p
<psooo1> with a PPA - sorry , but i dont understand...i am new in Linux...
<holstein> !ppa | psooo1
<ubottu> psooo1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Itsame> it's basically installing an app outside of the Ubuntu Software Center
<psooo1> ok thnks, i think this release is fine...i only make the question coz i see version 3 of libre office and in website i see 4....versions
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa if you want/need a newer
<Itsame> ah very good
<psooo1> you also recommend me to stay with this one, right?
<Itsame> yes if you don't mind on having the newest cutting edge features
<psooo1> yes i think not
<psooo1> i have microsoft office also
<psooo1> but with a little problem...too. Can i transfer updates to from microsoft center ?
<Itsame> you run microsoft office with wine?
<psooo1> yes
<Itsame> well try out if that works :)
<Itsame> I'm not sure how the update process works
<Itsame> maybe someone else can help out on this matter
<holstein> nothing about linux prevents microsoft from allowing you to do that.. or prevents them from offically supporting linux
<psooo1> i am affraid of something to crash...install it has given a lot of work...and i dont know if i remember all the steps...
<holstein> if you are running in wine, you are not running it in a way that microsoft likely officially supports
<psooo1> yes thats the question
<holstein> psooo1: sure.. but the answer is just that.. you are not following the intended use case, so, you have to provide your own support
<psooo1> do you think a crash could happen?
<psooo1> if i try to download updates from microsfot website?
<holstein> psooo1: its a computer.. i think a crash can happen if you were using it as intended
<psooo1> i think the risk is high
<holstein> psooo1: risk? you are not using the product as intended..
<psooo1> i only think in that because excel has a little bug...
<psooo1> but i even dont know if it is an update reason
<psooo1> yes, i think that because of that - i am not using the product as intended
<psooo1> so it can happen something that crashes te installation
<starrats> prefers Apache Open Office over MS office, IMO
<sixpack> Hi all I am having a heck of a time trying to install xubuntu 13.10 on an old pc
<holstein> sixpack: how old? maybe its not supporting linux?
<holstein> !nomodeset | sixpack can be helpful
<ubottu> sixpack can be helpful: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sixpack> it loads and just goes to a black screen with a mouse cursor and flashes between black and just a mouse cursor
<holstein> !mini | sixpack this can also help get a base on the machine, and get started
<ubottu> sixpack this can also help get a base on the machine, and get started: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sixpack> yes I tried that setting but it still does the same thing
<holstein> sixpack: then, it could be a bad iso, or bad media
<sixpack> I dont have internet connection on this old pc
<sixpack> hmm never thought of that
<holstein> sixpack: i have also seen bad older optical drives
<sixpack> is there a way to check the dvd
<sixpack> yes thats what happend at first.. it was a crappy old dvdrom
<holstein> sixpack: there is an integreity check built into the disc.. or
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> sixpack: could be other hardware failing as well..
<sixpack> ok.. let me check the dvd and is there any other setting I could use to boot besides nomodeset?
<sixpack> brb I am only using one monitor for both of my systems.. thanks for your help so far!
<sixpack> ok its checking the dvd now
<holstein> sixpack: you can use the mini iso, and see if the alternate installs
<sixpack> right I had to use the alternet one before on my laptop I guess if none of this works that will be what I will try next
<holstein> you can test, and rule out issues, and go from there.. if its grahpics card related, you can always install the mini and uprade, and use an xorg.conf that forces the vesa driver
<holstein> sixpack: i usually try and boot *any* live CD.. even a knoppix live CD can tell you what grahpics driver is possible, or at least help you determine what ubuntu needs
<sixpack> ya I have knoppix.. damn I never even thought of that.. I didnt bother because XP works fine on this system
<sixpack> ok it said the dvd is good
<holstein> sixpack: the Xp support is quite irrelevant
<holstein> sixpack: the drivers there wont support linux, so you can just move on to the knoppix.. if it boots, you can grab the xorg.conf from that live session, and try it in xubuntu
<sixpack> ok I am booting into knoppix now
<sixpack> alright knoppix works fine...
<sixpack> how do I get the xorg.conf?
<holstein> sixpack: should be in the normal place.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sixpack> ok so I copied to a usb
<sixpack> how do I use it in the boot menu of xubuntu
<sixpack> ok I give up on the main install... where do I find the alternate version for 13.10? all I can find is the alternate for the 12.04
<sixpack> hello?
<sixpack> ok I cant find the alternate cd or mini cd for xubuntu.. anyone have a hint?
<sixpack> well I guess I am going to try the 12.04 alternate cd
<sixpack> I have always had such problems installing ubuntu yeesh, the only reason I use it is because it has the best support and compatability.. but now I am not so sure
<Sysi> am I still supposed to use gksu(do) to run graphical programs on 13.10 because it's not installed by default, or is sudo good now?
<Unit193> pkexec is the new tool, which doesn't work.  I still use gksudo, but sudo -i foo  is an option.
<Sysi> guell I'll keep using sudo -i
<Bugari> Hey guys, I have quite weird problem - i cannot use alt+tab, i broke it somehow, i guess.. alt+shift+tab works as it should.
<littlebit> hi people, I have installed xubuntu 13.04 and I have always  in the top left corner of my desktop I have an icon of the startup menu always there. does anyone know how to remove it?
<cub> littlebit, can't you just right click it and choose "Remove"?
<littlebit> cub: it is like a picture bug that wont go away
<cub> littlebit, hmm I don't understand then. can you make a screenshot?
<Bugari> Does any one know, how to restore alt+tab functionality? alt+shift+tab works as it supposed to, alt+tab does not..
<littlebit> cub: ok
<littlebit> cub: here u go http://imagebin.org/288112
<denis__> allo
<cfhowlett> denis__, greetings
<denis__> Je suis nouveau ici
<cfhowlett> !fr|denis__,
<ubottu> denis__,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<denis__> merci
<uflaig> hello, I have a problem with my mic which has not been solved till this very day, can somebody help me out? Apparently I'm getting no input on Skype or Teamspeak
<uflaig> not sure what I could do
<cub> littlebit, wow, sorry no idea about that one. :)
<cub> hang around and someone else might know
<Monkeytoe> hello
<Monkeytoe> I am trying to do an apt-get upgrade on my xubuntu 13.10 desktop. It is giving me this error.
<Monkeytoe> Reading package lists... Done
<Monkeytoe> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 981605430AE7FCDA
<Monkeytoe> What do I do? :)
<exact> hi, guys can anyone help me ? installed 13.10 xubuntu and after installing any videodriver I have blackscreen after reboot. Pls help
<baizon> Monkeytoe: add the key
<baizon> Monkeytoe: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<pc-02_> hello, can someone help me fix Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings" (No such file or directory)
<pc-02_> i cant open X
<pc-02_> X Server Settings*
<bingo> is command to reinstall it?
<genii> bingo: Might want to try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-settings
<bingo> ty trying
<bingo>   nvidia-settings-304
<bingo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<bingo>   nvidia-settings nvidia-settings-304
<bingo> hope it wont uninstall 319 driver
<bingo> yes it works! ty genii
<Golynx> Hi guys. Does the LAMP stack work in Xubuntu ? Also will my code be highlighted in gedit in Xubuntu. I wana switch from unity.
<Sysi> Golynx: everything should work as it works on other *buntus
<Golynx> Sysi thanks . That is great to know :)
<Golynx> Sysi are you sure all my data and programs will be available in Xfce desktop when i install xubuntu-desktop from Unity ?
<Sysi> yes
<Golynx> awesome thanks
<netsky> if i change panel settings in xfce session, will they be reflected in xubuntu session too?
<brainwash> netsky: yes, both sessions share the same user config files
<netsky> let me be more specific - i want to change xfce panel and don't want it to alter my xubuntu panel settings - but that is not possible, right?
<brainwash> not sure if there is an built in way to do it
<xubuntu114> Hello to everyone from Greece. I am trying to install Xubuntu 13.10 on an LG P1 Express Dual Laptop and after booting from the live dvd, my keyboard stops functioning. That is, I cannot type anything. If I use an external USB keyboard, it works. Is there any workaround to this problem? Thanks in advance.
<pitchdark> 13.10 question - After upgrading ubuntu (not xubuntu) from 13.04 to 13.10, I experienced so many issues that I decided to switch to xubuntu 13.04.  Are there any strong reasons for upgrading a solid working 13.04 xubuntu to 13.10?
<Myrtti> other than getting security updates and being able to update to 14.04 in a few months?
<xubuntu114> Hello to everyone from Greece. I am trying to install Xubuntu 13.10 on an LG P1 Express Dual Laptop and after booting from the live dvd, my keyboard stops functioning. That is, I cannot type anything. If I use an external USB keyboard, it works. Is there any workaround to this problem? Thanks in advance.
<xubuntu337> default file permissions
<xubuntu337> how do you set default file permissions for x11 applications
<georgchr> Hello everybody
<elfy> georgchr: hello - if you've a question, then ask it - you'll find out if someone know's an answer then
<georgchr> Alright so.
<georgchr> I am trying to find out how to set default file permissions for X11 applications.
<koegs> hm?
<georgchr_> *
<georgchr_> I want permissions rw-r----- (640 octal)
<georgchr_> Evolution mailer stores new mail messages  with permissions rw------- (600 octal)
<georgchr_> changing umask in .profile, .bash_profile, /etc/login.defs doesn't change behaviour of Evolution
<georgchr_> +
<bekks> georgchr_: If thats hardcoded in evolution, no umask will change it.
<georgchr_> Is that a fact that it is hardcoded?
<bekks> I havent used evolution for a decade now, I dont know.
<georgchr_> I found a suggestion for gdm display manager (which xubuntu does not use) to set umask in the Xsession file
<georgchr_> I can't find an Xsession file under /etc/lightdm/
<georgchr_> Any suggestions where you could try to insert a "umask ..." line for Xubuntu / lightdm ?
<georgchr_> BB, g2g
<xubuntu367> i cant figure out how to make my screen brighter
<xubuntu367> im new to the the laptop and ubuntu and cannot figure out to make the screen brighter any herlp
<pitchdark> screen brightness should be controlled by a FN + key press combination
<adrenaline_> I don't have xubuntu in front of me but i think if you go to the menu then system settings then power then look and see what the settings are for brightness.
<xubuntu367> how do u set up a wifi connection
<Noskcaj> xubuntu367, As in connect to an existing network?
#xubuntu 2014-01-23
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys
<JaZZyCooL> I have installed xubuntu 13.10 but whenver I put down my lid of the laptop and try to turn back on it just shows with black screen and nothing on it
<JaZZyCooL> how can I solve this problem
<netcrash> Hello, any sugestion on what the problem here can be ? apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="libvirt-5f25bcb4-1134-a35d-2ae3-dd957e00c070" name="/proc/2459/auxv" pid=2459 comm="kvm-spice" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r"
<holstein> netcrash: "denied" makes me think permissions..
<netcrash> yes, but I was looking into the libvirt config, and it seems ok
<netcrash> apparmor libvirt config that is
<holstein> netcrash: i usually look for and apply upgades, then test with the user config out of the equation
<ezrhino> Hello. Does a command exist to tell Ubuntu to boot to Windows by default @ startup? Thank you very much
<holstein> !grub | ezrhino
<ubottu> ezrhino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> ezrhino: you'll be able to change the default booting OS if you like.. i usually just disable the automatic timer
<ezrhino> well i  do like the choice though, i just want position 1 for windows
<ezrhino> ty for that info as well
<holstein> ezrhino: sure.. and, you can do that if you like
<ezrhino> so i need to restore the GRUB?
<holstein> ezrhino: no.. grub is fine.. you want to change it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<ezrhino> oh ty
<ezrhino> are yo military?
<holstein> ezrhino: i am not
<ezrhino> well thanks for giving me a reason to believe
<ezrhino> tc
<cookiedavis> Hi there, what is the best hardware to put xubuntu  on? For instance, if I install it on my Dell, will I have driver issues?
<baizon> cookiedavis: it depends on the hardware
<cookiedavis> If costs wasn't an issue for a laptop, what would you use?
<baizon> it depends :)
<Sysi> system76
<Sysi> or something dell ships with ubuntu
<cookiedavis> Really? The ship with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Sysi, Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition
<cookiedavis> Like an AlienWare?
<Sysi> anything with intel integrated graphics and no-broadcom wireless should work sweetly OOTB
<Sysi> cookiedavis: what cfhowlett said
<Sysi> preferably something that still has legacy boot support (not just uefi)
<cookiedavis> That's impressive Dell is shipping out with Ubuntu.  Wish Lenovo would do the same.
<nicfer> hello
<nicfer> I can't add an application to the menu
<nicfer> I specify name and command, but after pressing 'OK' no new launcher is created
<Zampson> Hey I just set up a second screen on Xubuntu 13.10, and I had to swap which sides the monitors were on, and it worked but it didn't apply to the log in screen. On the login screen I have to move the cursor off the far sides of the screen and it stops in the centre.
<starrats> HELP AGAIN PLEASE:  Still trying to get a full screen image without the fonts being stretched.  Does anyone here know what i mean and how to get rid of the 'stretched' look on the fonts?
<xubuntu047> any idea on an ETA for the drop box menu update?  "copy public link" is still missing!?
<Riddell> elfy: ping
<Riddell> do you have an alpha 2 release page?
<elfy> hi Riddell - not yet - last time we used our blog page - I've done it - but haven't access to approve the post
<elfy> knome: ^^
<Riddell> bah, any idea when knome or someone with access will be around?
<elfy> nope - sorry
<Riddell> elfy: could you join #ubuntu-release ?
<elfy> bad timing for me right now
<Riddell> elfy: got a url it's expected to appear at?
<elfy> 2 ticks
<elfy> should be http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-alpha-2/
<Riddell> thanks
<elfy> welcome :)
<Riddell> elfy: do you have a real name? seems the release team notes knows you only as elfy
<xubuntu954> hey  guys i have a strange problem
<xubuntu954> aftera time my whole system only get bugs
<xubuntu954> cant make any commands like "reboot"
<xubuntu954> its always "reboot: command not found"
<xubuntu954> somebody know this bug?
<xubuntu954> ?
<Dureiken> Hi there, how can I install last AMD Catalyst driver please ? :)
<nicfer> why can't I add new entries on the app menu? I go to right click on the 'start button', properties, edit menu, go to the relevant tab, press 'new element', I add name and command, press 'OK' button and nothing happens
<Broken_User> question guys: Im running off the live usb and i cant access my volume control, is this normal or will i need audio drivers after install?
<holstein> Broken_User: cant access volume control only? or have no sound at all? what are you trying to use to control the audio?
<Broken_User> trying to adjust volume from... hell i forget what its called, the main bar at the top of the screen
<holstein> Broken_User: so, you have sound or no?
<Broken_User> hmmm volume does change when i use my volume control keys on my keyboard
<Broken_User> i have to find something to test it with
<Broken_User> yeah sound works
<Broken_User> just volume control interface then
<barnes9122> i think you need to install xfce4-mixer
<barnes9122> using apt
<holstein> shouldnt need to add anything.. i mean, you can if you want, but its likely the applet is pointing to something that is not controling the volume you want to control
<Broken_User> i'll look into it after install finishes, worst case scenario i just use my hardware keys, thanks guys
<barnes9122> or you can use alsamixer in a terminal
<barnes9122> to adjust
<mechanoid> this is getting frustrating... i've installed 12.10 several times, try to run 'sudo apt-get update', and receive 'E: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2'
<mechanoid> i've checked the ubuntu forums, checked /etc/apt/sources.list,...
<mechanoid> there isn't a lot returned via search, but i can't be the only one...
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<holstein> i thought 12.10 was EOL..
<holstein> i guess its got a few more months..
<mechanoid> 13.* doesn't play well with cgminer (litecoin mining rig)
<holstein> mechanoid: could be your connection. could be the repos are just down temporarily. you can try the repos from the live CD.. no need to keep reinstalling
<holstein> mechanoid: ok.. but, i would prefer 12.04 to 12.10..
<mechanoid> *nod*
<mechanoid> LTS
<mechanoid> oh wow, how embarassing... "could be your connection." unplugged from my wired work network, and connected to our guest wireless... A OK
<holstein> mechanoid: cheers!
<Dureiken> Hi there, someone here to help me install Xubuntu on usb key ? I did it but it doesn't boot (black screen with blanking cursor). Thanks
<holstein> Dureiken: so, you used something like a usb stick or cd using the live installation iso to boot, and then choose a usb stick as the installation media? you reboot, and see grub on the stick? and no desktop loads?
<Dureiken> I installed from a live usb key
<Dureiken> on other usb key
<Dureiken> I boot and I have black screen with blank cursor blinking
<Dureiken> no more
<holstein> Dureiken: you see the grub menu?
<Dureiken> no
<Dureiken> the blue one
<Dureiken> with install/memtest
<Robalinho34> hello I can have internet in my xubunto
<holstein> Dureiken: i would try and make certain grub is on the device.. the default would be to install to an internal hard drive
<holstein> Robalinho34: nothing about xubuntu is preventing your internet from working
<Dureiken> how could I do that
<holstein> Dureiken: i would try boot repair from a live CD.. that recently sorted out an sd card i was trying to boot
<Dureiken> I made 3 partitions ( ext4 / swap and ext4/home)
<holstein> Dureiken: wont matter.. if you installed correctly, and its capable of booting, it'll boot
<Dureiken> I'm booting on live usb key
<holstein> Dureiken: you'll need a boot loader, and i typically want them on the stick
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> Dureiken: you can use ^^ from the stick to specify grub on the usb stick you are trying to install onto
<Robalinho34> i have conect the cabel to my net bord and nothing
<Dureiken> I'm on live linux trying boot repair
<holstein> Robalinho34: i would confirm the network is up, and sening dhcp requests and all that.. try that with another machine.. try a live CD on the hardware
<Robalinho34> ok
<Dureiken> holstein : its repairing :)
<Dureiken> holstein : thanks a lot it seems to work I saw grub this time
<Dureiken> it works, I'm on xubuntu
<holstein> Dureiken: cheers.. you might need to repair whatever the default installation may have broke on the main hard drive
<Dureiken> how would I do that
<Dureiken> I have black screen now :) I love :p
<holstein> Dureiken: depends on what was on the disk
<Dureiken> nothing
<holstein> Dureiken: if it was linux, you can use the same tool from before
<Dureiken> fresh install
<holstein> Dureiken: im not following you
<Dureiken> seems to work :)
<Dureiken> but huge lags, maybe usb speed ?
<holstein> Dureiken: that or the system.. could be anything..
<holstein> Dureiken: i wouldnt say "huge" lags about my usb stick installs
<Dureiken> could I install last catalyst drivers ?
<Dureiken> just downloading from website and use them ?
<Dureiken> or I need dependencies ?
<holstein> !ati | Dureiken
<ubottu> Dureiken: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> personally, on the stick install, i would go with the open drivers
<holstein> the ones you are using right now
<Dureiken> ok :)
<Dureiken> is that normal that I can't install anything
<Dureiken> I tried openssh-serv
<Dureiken> unavailable
<Dureiken> byobu, same
<holstein> Dureiken: thats not a package name, so, sure
<holstein> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 252 kB, installed size 777 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<holstein> ^^ that should do it
<Dureiken> first thing to do :p
<Dureiken> holstein : do you advice sudo apt-get upgrade after ?
<Dureiken> for the night ? :)
<starrats> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/alpha-2/  here's a new one for all of you, if you seen it, sorry for the old new news
<holstein> Dureiken: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dureiken> dist is for what ?
<holstein> Dureiken: or, however you want to upgrade
<holstein> Dureiken: its not a dist-upgrade.. you can, and are encouraged to research any commands before copy pasting them
<holstein> dist-upgrade just upgrades all the packages
<holstein> not the distro
#xubuntu 2014-01-24
<xubuntu190> hello folks :)
<xubuntu190> I have a question about proprietary AMD legacy driver for X86.. Running latest Xubuntu and have Raedon HD 2400 old AGP card. I dont see any Ctalyst drivers
<holstein> xubuntu190: you might not need them.. the open ones should be in use now..
<xubuntu190> That would b great. I was recently running Debian's latest version and when I installed the driver I had the dreaded not supported box in lower right corner. I figured Ubuntu would have better driver support
<holstein> xubuntu190: why?
<xubuntu190>  Watch a lot of streaming video. I know its time to upgrade my old single core
<holstein> xubuntu190: typically, if the vendor allows linux to be able to support a device, it will.. otherwise, the vendor may choose to support it independentl
<holstein> the linux kernel is modular, and has the drivers it needs in there.. you can add modules such as the proprietary ones for ati hardware
<xubuntu190>  Holstein, are you talking about recompiling kernel? I used to do that a lot in the old days lol
<holstein> xubuntu190: no
<holstein> xubuntu190: not unless you have access to a newer module from the manufacturer than ubuntu/debian and the general public
<xubuntu190> ok thx man
<xubuntu190> I noticed my HD 2400 card is now not only "Legacy" but now unsupported altogether in the normal legacy catalyst
<xubuntu190> Detected graphics controller:  AMD/ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP  Ubuntu 13.10  Linux Kernel: 3.11 X-Server version: 1.14   Your system is not supported by this driver
<holstein> xubuntu190: is the open driver working for you?
<xubuntu190> Its pretty good. I think the hardware acceleration is a little laggy though with streaming vids which are more than say the smallest youtube defaults in size
<holstein> xubuntu190: i disable compositing on older hardware
<xubuntu190> is there any easy way to disable compositing?
<holstein> xubuntu190: its a tick box in the menu
<Unit193> xubuntu190: Settings Manager -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Compositor
<xubuntu190> I did it. Thx very much. I will see how this works
<zack_> helo
<zack_> whos the chat administrator
<zack_> i need some help
<holstein> zack_: general chat is in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel ..are you looking for the main irc channel?
<zack_> no in need some help becuse i downloaded ubuntu 12.04 over xubuntu and then i tryed to download v 13.04 and stoped in prosess
<zack_> hard booted i mean
<zack_> hello
<holstein> zack_: you were running xubuntu 12.04? and tried downloading 13.04?
<zack_> no ubuntu
<zack_> and i did them seprate
<zack_> holstein_:
<David-A> zack_: downloading means downloading a file ending in .iso. if interrupted, just download again. do you by any chanse mean that you installed, and the install process was interrupted?
<zack_> no installing
<zack_> i cant
<holstein> zack_: you can, an will, if you have an interrupted download that you need to continue
<holstein> zack_: you were installing or downloading?
<zack_> hardbooting
<holstein> zack_: if you were installing, and the install stopped, you will restart the installation
<zack_> i cant it was a software update
<zack_> i was half way done
<holstein> zack_: is the system booting?
<zack_> i hardbooted xubuntu and ubuntu 12.04 and then i did the same with ubuntu v 13.04
<holstein> zack_: ok.. so, you broke your system by interrupting an update.. correct? is the system booting?
<zack_> no i have 408 updates pending and i cant wach youtube vids
<zack_> and i tryded installing these updates but i couldent
<holstein> zack_: you will close *everything*.. and open a terminal.. you will copy paste the following without the quote marks.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> zack_: you will *not* interrupt that proceedure
<holstein> !paste | zack_ you will share error messages here, if needed
<ubottu> zack_ you will share error messages here, if needed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zack_> ok but i need your help deleteing ubuntu 12.04 and xubuntu off my system
<holstein> zack_: im not following what you are asking.. if you have iso's downloaded, just delete them like any files
<zack_> i dnt know how
<zack_> ond ther softwares
<zack_> i cant think of terminoligy
<holstein> zack_: you'll need to put it into words, or i cant help.. can i help you find a channel that uses your native language?
<zack_> i speck endlish im not very good at spelling it
<starrats> zack what os are you currently using, is it windows?
<zack_> endlish is my first leanguage
<zack_> no xubuntu
<zack_> hardbooted with ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> zack_: if you have an update that you have interrupted, you should address that, as i stated how above
<zack_> ok
<zack_> one sec
<holstein> zack_: if you have 400+ updates to install, it will be more than a second
<starrats> zack is this a new hard drive that you are trying to install xubuntu or ?
<zack_> no ubuntu 13.04
<starrats> I have been reading the back and forth between the two of you and I'm confused what you're saying zack, holstein I understand
<zack_> i dont know hacker terminology
<zack_> lol
<starrats> lol hacker terminology
<zack_> im back
<holstein> zack_: we are volunteers.. the commands i gave are not for "hackers", but for you to fix your system and apply the upgrades
<holstein> zack_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is what you need to try and run to complete upgrades, and see that your packages are as expected.. you can share errors via a pastebin, so as not to flood the channel with text
<zack_> im just jokeing i just dont know my way around a comp as well as you guys do i just tryed to make light
<holstein> zack_: use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat and "making light" please.. thanks!
<zack_> sorry
<zack_> it was a joke
<holstein> zack_: i gathered that from where you stated that before.. do you have a support question a volunteer can assist you with?
<starrats> zack I really don't think your first language is English, you are speaking it fairly good and this is an off-topic statement but if you don't understand the questions and solutions that holstein is saying to you you should get your help from folks that are capable of answering your questions, holstein is been
<zack_> yes i used to volinteer here to until thay booted my ip off the server becuse he thought i was comitting piracy i was very helpful becuase i spech multipule leanguages
<starrats> on the nose with his answers to your questions
<zack_> i can undrstand that
 * holstein thanks starrats for the kind words
<zack_> i just get fed up with these irc people i just cant bare when people talk like i just dont get it
<zack_> im sorry
<zack_> off topic i know
<zack_> thank you for helping me
<zack_> but i dont know what to do about this upgradeing my system
<zack_> hello
<holstein> zack_: you had stated you had interrupted an upgrade,a nd you have 400+ packages to update..
<holstein> zack_: the command i gave, which i you welcome and encouraged to use and research, will either apply those updates, or give us a helpful error message
<starrats> zack you do not need to apologize but you need to do is to understand what holstein is saying to you.  Like I really don't know what you mean by 'hardbooting' but maybe I don/t understand your way of talk.  When I asked you what os (operating sytem) you were using and i asked if your comp was running windows and you want to partition it or are you starting with a blank hard drive and you were installingxubuntu/ubuntu on it for the fi
<starrats> rst time.
<zack_> kinda the upgrade was my software , ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> the command again, in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> zack_: there will be no alternative but a software upgrade.. hardware upgrades cannot be made by software
<Unit193> If you halted in the middle, you may need  sudo dpkg --configure -a   or  sudo apt-get install -f
<starrats> holstein you're welcome
<holstein> maybe "hardbooting" is holding the power button down mid update
<zack_> i alredy did that unit192
<holstein> or, thats what i was assuming
<holstein> zack_: you already did what? both of the suggestions that Unit193 just made?
<zack_> no its when you no the first one
<holstein> zack_: run them again, and share error messages here..
<holstein> !paste | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> After doing those, I'd apt-get dist-upgrade like holstein said.
<zack_> hardbooting is when you have multipul softwares in one software
<zack_> i am runing that command curently
<bazhang> zack_, please run the commands then pastebin
<Unit193> ...dualbooting?
<holstein> unless he means he has added multiple sources.. like "multiple softwares in one software" meaning 12.04 repos and 13.04... that would be bad
<holstein> otherwise, that could mean virtualization.. or anything, since typically "softwares" are run in a group like that.. not just one piece of software at a time.. alone
<zack_> yes i mean dual booting thanks i was not sure if i was useing the wright word
<holstein> zack_: you'll address the issues seperately..
<zack_> i couldnt paste
<zack_> in pastebin
<holstein> zack_: share why
<zack_> idk
<zack_> i can in privat chat
<holstein> zack_: the chat doesnt have anything to do with the pastebin
<bazhang> zack_, post the pastebin link here for all of us to see
<zack_> and u could
<zack_> i cant paste in pastebin
<bazhang> why not
<holstein> zack_: you go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste your text, and click "paste" and you get a URL like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6806303/
<zack_> idk i really dont know
<holstein> zack_: can you open http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<zack_> i try agin
<bazhang> use a browser, like FIREFOX or IE
<zack_> im useing firefox
<bazhang> agin?
<zack_> ok i did it its under zack
<bazhang> give us the link
<zack_> there is no url
<bazhang> ?
<zack_> idk
<zack_> one sec
<zack_> never mind
<bazhang> you need to copy and paste the output from the commands given to you at that site, save, then give us the url
<zack_> i did there was no url
<bazhang> you need to hit 'save'
<zack_> i dont know how thats posable
<zack_> i mean the url
<bazhang> open firefox
<zack_> i have firefox open for the irc
<bazhang> open a blank page in firefox
<zack_> http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<zack_> my terminal is gone
<zack_> idk
<bazhang> did you open a blank page in ff
<zack_> i have an idea that knowone will like
<bazhang> please answer my question zack_
<zack_> no i dnt yet
<bazhang> please do so now
<zack_> ok
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> go to that site
<zack_> ok
<bazhang> now open a terminal
<zack_> ok
<bazhang> put the commands given you in the terminal
<zack_> what  commands
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zack_> that might take a while
<bazhang> we live here
<zack_> what
<zack_> we live here
<zack_> what dose that mean
<bazhang> we can wait
<zack_> oh ok
<zack_> ok its done
<zack_> one sec
<bazhang> now copy and paste from the terminal to the website
<zack_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6806357/ link
<holstein> looks OK in there to me, so far
<zack_> how sombody gives me the command to sing out of my user and i give them the password and thay manualy look at it
<holstein> zack_: you need to not give that password to anyone
<zack_> in privat chat
<holstein> zack_: if you have, in the past, then, you need to reinstall, and not give it to anyone
<bazhang> sing?
<Unit193> sign out*
<starrats> good night folks have fun!
<zack_> to my frend at irc chat i psyicaly know him
<zack_> pk gn
<zack_> hello
<holstein> !patience | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zack_> what for
<holstein> zack_: i have already shared my feeling about you having given your password to others.. it looks like your system is upgraded
<holstein> zack_: whats the issue?
<zack_> i cant use youtube or turn up my volume and i still want to delete xubuntu+ ubuntu 13.04
<zack_> and about passwords i was skeptical about it at first
<holstein> zack_: youtube is flash
<holstein> you can opt-into html5, and try that.. https://www.youtube.com/html5
<zack_> i know i dnt know how to install even though i have it downloaded
<holstein> you can use the chrome browser, not chromium
<zack_> i dont have chrome
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> zack_: i realize that you dont have chrome.. thats why i suggested it.. it has the currectly supported chrome
<zack_> i dont care bout youtube right now how do i uninstall ubuntu 13.04
<zack_> and xubuntu
<bazhang> and put what in its place
<zack_> ubuntu 12.04 i alredy have downloaded
<holstein> zack_: you install whatever you like over it
<holstein> zack_: you dont uninstall operatingsystems like applications, necessarily
<zack_> i alredy have 12.04 installed i want 13.04 out
<holstein> zack_: then, remove it.. you will use a partition manager to remove the paritions.. and you can resize the 12.04 to take up the space
<holstein> zack_: its not trivial and you should have backups before managing partitions.. you can break the hard drive setup
<zack_> i dont know how
<holstein> zack_: if i were you, i would leave it alone
<zack_> i need to do stuff that i cant do now
<bazhang> how did you install multiple OSes
<zack_> can you help me
<zack_> dual boot
<bazhang> 3 OSes?
<zack_> 2.5
<bazhang> two of ubuntu and one of xubuntu
<holstein> zack_: you are already dualbooting
<bazhang> thats three
<zack_> no xubuntu + ubuntu 12.04
<zack_> and .5 ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> zack_: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<bazhang> and how did you do that
<holstein> zack_: so, you have 2 ubuntu 12.04's, and a broken 13.04, then?
<zack_> there 99% the same
<bazhang> unless you put multiple partitions
<holstein> zack_: you can use gparted to do whatever you like with the partitions.. remove, resize.. if i were you, i would leave them alone..
<zack_> just lisen i had xubuntu and upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and after that i tryed to go for ubuntu 13.04 but stoped in the middle
<holstein> zack_: you had xubuntu 12.04? and upgraded to ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> thats more of a switch than an upgrade.. so, you switched from xubuntu to ubuntu 12.04?
<zack_> no xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> zack_: so, you had 11.10? and upgraded to 12.04? then, you tried to upgrade to 13.04?
<zack_> yea
<holstein> zack_: you cant.. AFIAK.. you'll need to go through the update manager, from 12.04 to 12.10, to 13.04
<holstein> zack_: i would do a fresh install.. takes much less time, and you can address your backups at that poing
<zack_> i tryed to do so
<holstein> point*
<holstein> zack_: you tried to do what? 12.04 to 12.10?
<zack_> no 12.04 to 13.04
<holstein> zack_: right.. as i just stated, and you agreed.. you cant
<holstein> zack_: you have to first go 12.10.. 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04
<zack_> not any more
<holstein> zack_: if you want to go from 12.04 to 13.04, you use the update manager, and go to 12.10 first.. understand?
<holstein> if you added repos, and changed sources, and tried something advanced, and stopped it, i suggest a fresh install
<zack_> i cant
<holstein> zack_: ok.. then what are you tring to do, friend?
<bazhang> there  is no one step upgrade path there zack_
<holstein> zack_: you are not telling me what you did to try and upgrade from 12.40 to 13.04.. if you tried to skip 12.10 by force, that is bad
<zack_> i cant explain i can only show you
<holstein> 12.04*
<holstein> zack_: feel free to show us.. use imagebin for screenshots.. the pastebin for text
<bazhang> that would call for a complete reinstall at this point
<zack_> i dont know how to do any of that stuff
<holstein> zack_: you'll need to learn how to share the information or we cant help
<bazhang> reinstall?
<bazhang> like an install, but one more time
<zack_> i know how you guys dont agree with my methods
<holstein> and, at this point, a reinstall would be a great time saver.. it'll take like 10 minutes, and you're done
<bazhang> zack_, did you just change sources.list?
<holstein> zack_: its not a matter of agreeing.. if you tried to go from 12.04 to 13.04, you broke the system
<cLoCkWiSe> hello
<reh> Hi. I hope you guys can help me with some troubleshooting, that google couldnt help me with --- I am trying to reassign the shortcuts for the window manager. When I do it in the preferences, all works fine. But after another logon, it won't work anymore. My config is still in the preferences window though and gets reactivated once I reassign another key again. So it seems the config somehow isnt executed on log on. .....Is that a known
<reh> problem somehow? Workarounds?
<reh> (For the sake of completeness: I assigned Super+Q for maximizing and Super+W for window closing)
<Unit193> Saucy?
<reh> yes
<Unit193> What happens if you   killall xfwm4  when that happens?
<reh> youll probably see me quitting the irc? :D
<reh> hang on. i'll log onto irc from another machine
<Unit193> It sounds like it *might* be the problem where xfsettingsd starts after xfdesktop/xfwm.
<Unit193> How about screen title fonts, good or different?
<reh> uhm. which fonts?
<Unit193> Window titles, "Firefox"  "Terminal", etc.
<reh> ah. they look fine to me
<reh> sort of an embossed font
<reh> not a designer though...so i am not sure i would be able to tell ;)
<Unit193> Yes, but are they different when it's "out of sync"?
<reh> i'll check. one moment
<Unit193> I may be off base, but only thing I can think of that might do it.
<reh> is there a way to force reloading the config? so i could put it in the startup somehow?
<Unit193> For xfwm or another application? :P
<reh> ok. testing your killall theory :D
<reh_> hm ok. that didn do it
<reh_> on another note...i apparently ignored a crash reporter dialog all the time
<Unit193> Yep, I turned it off long ago.
<reh_> it says /usr/bin/Xorg crashed during my log on
<reh_> weird
<Unit193> /var/crash
<reh_> i guess i will just send in the report then. and...hope for the best
<xubuntu959> anyone on?
<xubuntu959> hey the email link to send in an update request is only an icon
<xubuntu959> i can't send an email cuz i don't know how to set up my email output stuff
<xubuntu959> anyone know the email address?
<xubuntu959> they say if you have a request to send an email
<haos> hello, can i install nvidia cuda toolkit 5.5 on xubuntu 13.10 if nvidia page shows version only for ubuntu 10.04, 12.04 and 12.10?
<JeyZee> hello
<JeyZee> hi
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> is it possible to make new item iin main menu in xubuntu 14.04?
<peyam> Is it lxde menu editor or is it alarcade menu editor?
<peyam> in 13.10 it was impossible to make new items.. and I dont want to install something that wont work
<nicfer> hello
<knome> peyam, xubuntu 14.04 will use menulibre 2.0.
<knome> nicfer, hello
<nicfer> when I try to add a new menu item to the menu, it appears on the 'other' submenu, even if I select other categoryç
<peyam> very good
<peyam> nicfer, uname -a
<peyam> what distro?
<Sysi> you probably could edit the <item>.desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<nicfer> xubuntu...
<peyam> 13.10?
<nicfer> yes
<peyam> yes.. its a known problem. use the lxde menu editor
<peyam> I had same problem
<nicfer> where's the .desktop files of the menu?
<nicfer> I can't find the .desktop files to edit my custom menu entry
<pjotter> Hallo. Does anybody know where Xubuntu keeps its sound settings? I would like to manually adjust the settings.
<willowpillow> Hello
<discussor> Hello
<willowpillow> Sup
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elfy> !hello
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<elfy> ooh - that was the one ...
<discussor> anybody knows something about average xubuntu boot time on netbooks?
<willowpillow> Hello i need help with hybrid gfx on my lappy,wanna disable egpu and keep only igpu,dont wanna install proprietary drivers for this purpose, am sure there is a way kindly gimme some pointers
<willowpillow> Lols looks like nobody has answers:/
<Orioa> dunno what the ? was lol
<willowpillow> (willowpillow) Hello i need help with hybrid gfx on my lappy,wanna disable egpu and keep only igpu,dont wanna install proprietary drivers for this purpose, am sure there is a way kindly gimme some pointers
<willowpillow> ^this
<Orioa> not sure sorry
<Orioa> is it amd or intel
<willowpillow> Amd
<elfy> willowpillow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450 might be worth a look
<alexandros> hello!
<xubuntu667> hi this is my first time to use this. i've using xubuntu for more than a year now. last night it wont boot up, just up to the splash screen. can somebody please help me?
<xubuntu877> Hello all, I have a question if two-finger scroll on a trackpad is possible with Xubuntu 13.10?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> if your trackpad supports it
<xubuntu877> I see, I was looking for an option in the settings manager but did not see it there.
<TheSheep> just install gpointing-device-settings
<TheSheep> and it will appear in there
<xubuntu877> Thank you TheSheep, I will try that.
<nut> hi yall
<nut> hello??
<knome> !hello | nut
<ubottu> nut: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nut> hows it going knome
<TheSheep> !offtopic | nut
<ubottu> nut: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nut> sry im just checkin it out some my friend lol
<nut> i am having a prob with xubuntu i cant get the volume icon back up in the task bar for some reason
<nut> how can i get the onboard keyboard to stop starting when xubuntu starts every time ??
<monkeynaut> nut:  for the keyboard,  try going to Menu > Settings Manager > Sessions and Startup.  First, see if you see it enabled in Application Autostart.  If not, go to the Session tab and click "Clear Saved Session"
<monkeynaut> also, make sure you exit out of the keyboard before you reboot.  i think you'll see an icon for it in the tray by your clock if it's still running
<xubuntu152> hello
<David-A> !hello
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu152> I am very new to Ubuntu. I had a friend install it for me, but I watched him. I don't really know my way around the terminal very much. My screen is offset about 2% to the right. I don't believe this is a monitor problem because i know how to adjust monitor settings. Help!
<kRush> how is it connected? vga?
<xubuntu152> My curser touches the very edge of the left side of the screen, so it is properly aligned, but the right side is extended some how b a little so that it is difficult to close a window in full screen.
<xubuntu152> Yes, VGA.
<kRush> if it has DVI or something else, so yourself a favor and get a cable ;)
<kRush> *do
<xubuntu152> I'm not sure what you mean.
<xubuntu152> I didn't have this problem before switching to ubuntu.
<kRush> well VGA is analog, digital connections like DVI won't have such issues
<xubuntu152> Ah. Well that is a bummer.
<xubuntu374> Newbie needing help in connecting wireless to network. No windows just 13.04
<Guido1> I'm using Lightning to manage my agendas, but the lcal time and the time of events in Lightning and on the google calender (syncronized) differ one hour (19.00 at Lightning, 20.00 at google). What can i do?
<nicfer> I can't find the .desktop files to edit my custom menu entry
<David-A> nicfer: have you tried ''locate .desktop'' ?
<David-A> nicfer: for personal customization I think they are in ~/.local/share/applications/
<nicfer> I've found it under a weird name
<nicfer> now how can I modify it to move the entry to another submenu?
<David-A> nicfer: I think that would be the Categories value
<David-A> nicfer: googling .desktop categories finds a couple of places that lists "registered categories"
<David-A> nicfer: but if you look into other .desktop files you find other categories too
#xubuntu 2014-01-25
<dunpeal> Hi. I just installed 13.10 from USB. Installation was ostensibly successful, but when I try to boot the monitor just turns black. How do I debug this?
<Unit193> !nomodeset | Perhaps this?
<ubottu> Perhaps this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dunpeal> Unit193: would that apply despite the LiveCD itself (Try Xubuntu) loading without issue?
<Unit193> dunpeal: I wouldn't think so, but may as well check it.  What happens if you remove the boot options  'quiet splash'  ?
<Unit193> (It will give a lot more output, should hit on what's up.)
<dunpeal> Unit193: it's not exactly a black screen.... It's like a terminal screen with a flashing cursor.
<dunpeal> wow, it doesn't look like the bootloader is loading at all
<Unit193> Then this sounds like it's sitting at tty 7> with no X on that screen.
<dunpeal> I don't know what's going on :(
<Unit193> Left Shift to show it during boot.
<dunpeal> ther'es no tty prompt
<Unit193> Blinking curser is what happens with the TTY's higher than 7 when X isn't on them.
<dunpeal> something is seriously messed up
<Unit193> How new is this computer?
<dunpeal> Unit193: not sure what you mean?
<dunpeal> holding left shift doesn't do anything
<dunpeal> Unit193: it's pretty freaking new, it's a Lenovo S30 workstation
<dunpeal> moi expensive
<Unit193> So UEFI?  Amd64 install?
<dunpeal> yes and yes
<dunpeal> I had Xubuntu 13.04 installed on it before, and it worked
<dunpeal> now I wiped the drive and installed 13.10, and got this
<Unit193> When I installed on a UEFI computer once, I had to use that boot repair tool (nothing went wrong, part of the uefi instructions.)
<Unit193> Did you see the UEFI guide?  I presume so since you had 13.04.
<dunpeal> Unit193: which guide?
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dunpeal> Unit193: do you mean this tool? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Unit193> Yp.
<Unit193> Note, I've used/installed Linux on UEFI once, not my strong point.
<dunpeal> the UEFI guide seems to basically boil down to "Run Boot Repair" for me
<Unit193> Heh, yeah, noticed that? :P
<dunpeal> Unit193: I ran boot repair, did everything it asked, and Xubuntu still won't boot :(
<dunpeal> Unit193: this is the paste it gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811800/
<Unit193> "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file"  At the top of the file it says /dev/sda has no MBR, does it after installing grub?  At the POSIX screen, should give you a boot option (likely where you selected your USB device), do you have an Ubuntu (or other interesting options.) there?
 * dunpeal checks
<dunpeal> Unit193: what's "POSIX screen"?
<Unit193> s/POSIX/POST/  the thing that comes up and says "Dell" before booting.
<dunpeal> Unit193: no interesting options
<Unit193> Bummer.
<Unit193> As I don't know UEFI -> #ubuntu ?
<Unit193> :/
<dunpeal> Unit193: thanks... maybe I should just install in legacy mode?
<Unit193> Unless you want to mess with UEFI, I would.
<dunpeal> Unit193: is there a good set of instructions about it somewhere?
<Unit193> dunpeal: Not that I know of, I've been looking up some stuff but so far mainly geared towards QEMU because I have no hardware with it.
<dunpeal> Unit193: there's no file sda1/EFI
<dunpeal> it's an empty directory
<dunpeal> where do I get the file that's supposed to be at sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi?
<Unit193> Shim is for when Secure Boot is enabled.
<xubuntu509> Hi :p
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu824> hi
<xubuntu824> i have a problem with my xubuntu 12.04 while installing kmail
<holstein> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kdepim): full featured graphical email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 1302 kB, installed size 4770 kB
<holstein> xubuntu824: you have a problem withthe distro xubuntu 12.04 while installing the appplication kmail?
<xubuntu824> yes i have a problem while istallig
<holstein> xubuntu824: feel free and share the problem here for one of the volunteers to look at
<xubuntu824> it shows there are additional packages to be selected and doesnot install kmail
<holstein> xubuntu824: it? it is a package manager?
<xubuntu824> yes i tried through synaptic package manager
<holstein> xubuntu824: how about this.. close everything managing packages.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kmail"
<Unit193> Accept those packages and it'll install.
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu824 share any errors
<ubottu> xubuntu824 share any errors: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu824> k Mr.holstein i will check with the command you gave, and thanks for the reply as i m newbie to linux
<dunpeal> Unit193: btw, I installed in Legacy mode, and now it's booting without a hitch
<Unit193> Yeep.  Nice to have it working, everything else good then?
<dunpeal> Unit193: so far, so good...
<heavyammo> I have this issue with my Skype icon in the indicator plugin tray... I click on on it and instead of opening skype it shows the menu that you would see if you right clicked - Recent chats, all status changes etc. and  there is no way to open skype...
<heavyammo> I need to quit and reopen skype so it pops up again
<heavyammo> I tried using a desktop shortcut to Skype but it tries to open another instance, so it doesn't work
<Unit193> Normally the top choice is "Activate"
<heavyammo> Mine is Recent chats
<Unit193> Click and hold, or just click?
<Unit193> Weird...
<heavyammo> Double click, any click, it's always that right click menu
<heavyammo> and if I right click I get the Indicator plugin menu Move, Remove, Panel
<heavyammo> I used this guide to make it start in the first place
<heavyammo> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<ethermonk> use pidgin?
<ethermonk> install all the add ons like skype
<baizon> pidgin can use the skype protocol?
<Unit193> Using Skype's API, so have to have both open.
<baizon> wow
<baizon> didn't know that, thats nice :)
<baizon> a ok, but that isn't a good solution :/
<ezrhino> hello. can anyone help me with this screen image? http://imgur.com/ekTD0Ef   the font is all wrong and i dont know the default font name to try setting it back
<heavyammo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<manjarouser> hi, how can i check system info and which video drivers free or proprietary are in use in therminal in xubuntu?
<bekks> lspci -k
<manjarouser> could xubuntu run ok with GPU Nvidia Vanta 16 MB ?
<koegs> why not :)
<itsme_> hi
<itsme_> I like to use my printer/scanner on my new machine with adapter (bidirectional parallel/usb). Which cable should I buy
<misugi> hi all
<misugi> is there someone?
<misugi> i've problem with my xubuntu
<misugi> audio is very low
<baizon> there is always someone here :)
<baizon> just ask your question :)
<misugi> thank you :)
<misugi> i've just istalled xubuntu
<misugi> but audio is very very low
<misugi> i've tried with alsamixer to increase volume but nothing
<misugi> no results
<baizon> misugi: have you tried pavucontrol?
<starrats> Is all your audio turned on?
<starrats> my xubuntu works fine just listened to youtube.
<misugi> baizon i'm not so much expert...what i should do in order to try pavucontrol?
<baizon> misugi: install it :)
<misugi> yes starrats all is on and to the top of power
<baizon> misugi: with that tool you can configure pulseaudio
<baizon> that should help
<starrats> ah okay, I have made that error myself not realizing my speakers were off and volume was low.
<baizon> starrats: :)
<starrats> just saying, you get all excited about something and you forget a few things, lol!
<misugi> baizon...i search pavucontrol in software center but pavucontrol and pulseaudio are the same thing?...I tried even with pulseaudio but nothing...there is the movement of the audio(I don't know how to say) but i can hear sound only with speaker next to my ear
<baizon> misugi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<misugi> no result
<misugi> i've reset pulseaudio user configuration but now it doesn't show me even the audio bar that increase and decrease
<baizon> misugi: which version?
<baizon> of xubuntu i mean
<misugi> last one 13.10
<baizon> misugi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<baizon> its a known bug
<misugi> i try...thank you very much...hope this will fix it
<misugi> but i have only update?
<burningzoul> hello everybody , who can help me a little bit with a xubuntu install?
<netrick> how can I have "adwaita" theme in xubuntu? I think it's one of xfce default themes, it is available in almost every xfce distro. Unfortunately it's not present in xubuntu, is there any way I can install adwaita gtk theme in xubuntu?
<poeticrpm> netrick: download it from the web, unpack it, place the adwaita folder in ~/.themes, then launch appearance settings and select it. You might need to restart X for everything to take effect
<poeticrpm> netrick, I need to use lxappearance to set the theme for some strange reason, but im on Arch for now. Something to keep in mind if the above doesnt work
<netrick> poeticrpm: okay, I understand, however I can't find adwaita theme on the web... only modified versions of adwaita, but I cant find orginal adwaita. Do you know maybe where can  I download it?
<poeticrpm> netrick, good one. I cant find it either. Hold on
<netrick> I downloaded xfce source but there is only source code, no themes... Maybe it's included with gnome?
<netrick> update - I found themes in xfce source (there in xfce-gtk-manager archive), but there is no adwaita... so adwaita doesnt ship with xfce. However most distros do have adwaita on xfce (like fedora or manjaro)
<Sysi> adwaita is gnome default theme
<netrick> is it default for gnome3 as well?
<Sysi> default since gnome3
<netrick> So I will download gnome3 source and most likely adwaita should be there
<poeticrpm> netrick, https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=75018
<poeticrpm> I know its for Arch, but it gives you a link. Does that link take you to the source or give you an error?
<netrick> error :/
<poeticrpm> I built a package for you, but now I cant find a place to host it
<netrick> hmm lemme look for a host
<netrick> http://www.sendspace.com/
<netrick> could you try uploading it there?
<Sysi> it might not work without adwaita theme engine
<poeticrpm> netrick, http://www.sendspace.com/file/gujmd0
<netrick> adwaita is for sure portable to xfce, maybe it will work with just theme files
<netrick> thank you!
<poeticrpm> netrick: the sizes are different on my disk vs what it shows on the site. Double check to make sure its all there
<poeticrpm> and Sysi is prolly right... the theme I use doesnt need an "engine" beyond the one I had
<poeticrpm> netrick, let me know if it works
<netrick> give me a second
<poeticrpm> k
<netrick> works like a charm! big thanks!
<poeticrpm> netrick, awesome
<poeticrpm> np
<netrick> adwaita is my favourite theme and I really wanted to use it with xubuntu
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+files/gnome-themes-standard_3.10.0-0ubuntu1~saucy1_i386.deb
<poeticrpm> Sysi, LOL
<Sysi> might need this too https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+files/gnome-themes-standard-data_3.10.0-0ubuntu1~saucy1_all.deb
<Sysi> but if you got it, nice
<netrick> wow, .deb package, thank you as well Sysi
<netrick> thank you both for help again.
<poeticrpm> netrick, np- save both in case of new install lol
<netrick> yea, I saved both on pendrive
<z4nD4R> hi all. :)
<soshi> Hi all, can anyone suggest a place to get started for setting up remote access into xubuntu from Windows?
<z4nD4R> soshi: remote access means what? ssh? nfs? samba? vnc?
<soshi> I don't have anything currently set up, I am looking for the best place to start googling
<z4nD4R> soshi: so maybe it'll be good to start with answer to my question :)
<kRush> first figure out what kind of access you want
<soshi> apologies, I think VNC is what I want? I'm looking for a full desktop remote control
<soshi> not just a command line
<kRush> I've only ever used nxclient for that, works fine. no idea how much of a pain it is to set up the server side tough
<z4nD4R> there are many ways how to accomplish this... ssh with x11 option, vnc server...
<soshi> z4nd4r, I will look into the different types of connection. Since I don't know much, I was looking for a good starting point. Thank you
<z4nD4R> soshi: not at all.. :)
<z4nD4R> All, are you using a conky? If yes, show some, I need inspiration..
#xubuntu 2014-01-26
<tc1100> Im relatively new to linux in general and ive never used xubuntu before
<tc1100> i have a pretty basic question here
<tc1100> my wifi is protected by wpa2-psk[AES] with a 15 character passphrase
<tc1100> in the password dialogue in xubuntu for the wifi, the "connect" button becomes unavailable after i type out the whole password, though it becomes available at various points throughout it
<tc1100> im assuming that xubuntu believes my password shouldnt be that length, but it works fine with my windows computers
<tc1100> so how do i get xubuntu to accept the 15 character password
<tc1100> ?
<bazhang> sounds like you are mistyping it. check the kb repeat rate
<knome> or that networkmanager is expecting a hex value
<Azelphur> Hey folks, ethernets not working on my PC, hasn't been for a while. dhclient eth0 works as a workaround, heres my syslog for networkmanager http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wgcBK8Y7 any ideas?
<ethermonk> does your ISP support ipv6?
<ethermonk> dhcp is enabled in the router? not static address?
<Azelphur> ethermonk, everything router side is working. I'm talking to you through my laptop, connected to the router, which is on ethernet.
<Azelphur> also, yes my ISP supports ipv6 and that works on the laptop too :)
<Azelphur> that's actually why I'm not just continuing to dhclient, I want my IPv6 to work on my PC :)
<Azelphur> ethermonk, from that log it seems like network manager is failing to send a DHCP request
<ncom0pl> My network and sound applets are gone from the panel after a kernel upgrade, how do I add them back?
<TheSheep> ncom0pl: add the indicator applet back to your panel
<ncom0pl> ncom0pl: Couldn't find it in the add menu.
<ncom0pl> TheSheep: Couldn't find it in the add menu.
<ncom0pl> I've installed network-manager-gnome and got network back.
<TheSheep> then make sure the xfce4-indicator-plugin is installed
<ncom0pl> TheSheep: Okay, it wasn't there. I installed it, but now when I add it, it kinda adds a thin, empty applet to the panel.
<TheSheep> I don't use it myself, but I think that the idea is that it displays only the icons that are not already displayed by other means
<TheSheep> personally I prefer to use the xfce4-mixer for the speaker icon
<TheSheep> by the way, how could a kernel upgrade have uninstalled the indicator plugin?
<TheSheep> maybe you also uninstalled some other important things :9
<TheSheep> :(
<Unit193> I am using volumeicon right now as pulse gives such a fit right now on a computer.
<ncom0pl> TheSheep: I have no idea how that could happen, weird to me too.
<ethermonk> just installed unity-greeter and cinnamon.  reboot and not seeing any way to choose sessions in Unity greeter login. how to loginto Cinnamon without making it my default?
<Sysi> ethermonk: there should be a logo of the default session on top of the passwd box, click it
<ethermonk> i see a round circle that is grey, click and nothing happens
<ncom0pl> ethermonk: Maybe try lightdm if you're ok with that.
<Sysi> unity-greeter is a theme (engine) for lightdm
<ethermonk> blah.  nah i wanted to pair it with unity-greeter
<ethermonk> oh
<ncom0pl> Sorry I wanted to say MDM :).
<ethermonk> well lighdm is what xubu uses by default, im just looking to have a pretty login screen like ubuntu
<ethermonk> oh
<ethermonk> just going for eye candy  :P
<Sysi> ethermonk: you should probably ask from cinnamon or mainbuntu gyus, because xubuntu has neither parts of your problem setup
<ethermonk> got no response in #ubuntu. ill ask again later
<Sysi> yeah, stick around here too in case somebody uses it and responds later
<xubuntu140> buongiorno qualcuno sa spiegarmi come far funzionare playonlinux
<knome> !it | xubuntu140
<ubottu> xubuntu140: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu140> ok
<xubuntu555> Hi there...
<xubuntu555> Any help from any Voyager 13.10 expert?
<Myrtti> well, since this is a Xubuntu IRC channel...
<Myrtti> have you tried their channels?
<xubuntu555> Get that, but Voyager 13.10 has xubuntu as the whole base...
<xubuntu555> They have inside their own links this channel for support...
<brainwash> your issue might be voyager specific, so tell us your problem and lets pretend you are using xubuntu
<Sysi> I've seen several vouager users here with problems that don't exist on xubuntu, but you can try
<xubuntu555> Thanks... The only problem I got is that I am able to work with a dual monitor... When I tried my system is broken... Can't not use it only as the recovery mode. Like I am using it now (with recovery mode)
<xubuntu555> Sorry... " ... I am not able to work with dual monitor......"
<koegs> and what did you try?
<xubuntu555> And I do need to work with dual monitor...
<xubuntu555> To work through the system settings...
<Sysi> and how is it broken?
<xubuntu555> Also tried ARandR but also is not possible....
<xubuntu555> The thing is that this only has happened to me with this distro...
<xubuntu555> It goes to blank.....
<xubuntu555> And I can do nothing....
<koegs> xubuntu555: what exactly did you do and what happened?
<Sysi> (what I said about voyager)
<xubuntu555> The only thing I did was to connect my dual monitor... then tried to configure it and it goes blank.... it was totally blank and nothing I was able to do...
<xubuntu555> then I reinstall it all and tried to work with dual monitor through ARandR... but also it was broken too... The same error... It goes blank... Nothing was able to do... Only was able to get into the system through the recovery mode again.
<xubuntuser> hello, someone can try this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1272869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1272869 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Log out from any user account not let exchange user later" [Undecided,New]
<xubuntu555> koegs, Sysi? still around?
<brainwash> xubuntu555: is this your report? sadly I don't quite understand the problem
<brainwash> meh
<brainwash> xubuntuser: ^
<xubuntuser> Perhaps I fail to explain it well. The menu option for exchange user stops of work if you made some log out
<xubuntu555> brainwash, thanks... Yep.... Tried to use dual monitor (on Voyager 13.10, it is built completely with xubuntu 13.10) and it broken my system.
<xubuntuser> brainwash ^
<xubuntu555> brainwash, can only get it back, shutting it down and then only through the recovery mode and nothing more.
<brainwash> xubuntu555: usually you can check the system log files and look for error messages
<xubuntuser> I log out for test again
<xubuntuser> and the bug appears
<brainwash> xubuntuser: ok, but xubuntu-default-settings is not the correct package to file the report against
<xubuntuser> xfce-panel perhaps?
<brainwash> more likely
<Sysi> I normally recommend people to install xubuntu and set it up with voyager themes if they want
<brainwash> does "dm-tool switch-to-greeter" redirect you to the login greeter screen?
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run this command please
<xubuntuser> brainwash its to me ? for me not do nothing
<brainwash> no error message?
<xubuntuser> no, in any way
<brainwash> and is this a clean xubuntu 13.10 installation? or an upgrade from 13.04?
<brainwash> oh, it's an upgrade according to the bug report
<xubuntuser> its an upgrade from 13.04, yes, but I remember happen on a clean install also ,from 13.10
<xubuntuser> nobody use xubuntu here? in reality is easy bug to test
<xubuntuser> but always, from every install i made ( i had xubuntu on several pcs, hds, usb sticks, etc) happen the same on every of them
<brainwash> login, logout and then try to switch the user via the panel menu?
<brainwash> oh, missed a login after the logut :)
<xubuntuser> its like follows : log out , log in, then try to switch user
<xubuntuser> if you found the same problem, there is another fact about :
<brainwash> most likely it's something caused by lightdm and/or logind
<brainwash> and not directly by Xfce
<xubuntuser> i think the same
<xubuntuser> now try this :
<xubuntuser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1272902
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1272902 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Log out from any user account not let recover from suspend state" [Undecided,New]
<xubuntuser> is related, of course
<brainwash> yes, it is
<xubuntuser> lubuntu uses the same login than xubuntu ?
<xubuntuser> I remember this bug also using lubuntu and installing the xubuntu desktop later
<xubuntuser> but the login screen was from lubuntu
<brainwash> it does, lightdm + logind for seat/session management
<brainwash> some log files might be helpful here
<xubuntuser> omg so fun about that ... yesterday my /var/log/kernel goes gigasize yesterday
<xubuntuser> but that is another thing, i will search thats logs, thanks you
<brainwash> try ~/.cache/upstart
<brainwash> and /var/log/lightdm
<xubuntu555> Ooopssss.... I am totally lost about your conversation (brainwash and xubuntuser)....
<xubuntu555> Sysi, thanks for the advise... about installing xubuntu and then trying Voyager Themes.
<xubuntuser> brb
<brainwash> xubuntu555: by changing the screen setup via arandr you are not able to get to the login screen anymore?
<xubuntu555> Yep... also not able... it also goes blank too... and can do nothing at all, just shutting it down and then login only by the recovery mode.
<xubuntu555> Seems you are too busy. Thanks brainwash. Have to leave for domestic stuff.
<starrats> What is the best way to partition a hard drive that has windows 7 and I want to incorporate xubuntu 13-10 on to the HD, I have tried numersous times and just would like a simple answer to my predicament.  Thank you in adavance.  Oh by the way I have been using the win7 partitioning app.he
<starrats> just app at the end no .he
<elfy> starrats: really depends on what the drive is set up like already, but if you want to use the win disk tool to shrink it - then when you boot the live dvd/usb - use something else in the partitioner and set / and swap up in there in the unallocated space
<elfy> the win tool won't format it in any useful way
<starrats> ah okay elfy will be working on that
<z4nD4R> Hi all, any tip to tune XFCE?
<Myrtti> "don't add too many apps to autostart"
<z4nD4R> I don't have problem with apps in autostart.. I thought something .. different.. coupled with look :)
<blocky> is the xubuntu iso just regular ubuntu with xfce packages included and xfce set as default wm?
<koegs> blocky: basically yes
<Myrtti> blocky: and without Unity and Ubuntu Desktop default apps that aren't the same as Xubuntus, yes
<blocky> Myrtti: those apps are not set as default or not included at all?
<Myrtti> not included
<blocky> ah ok
<Myrtti> ie. firefox is included in both
<Myrtti> if I'm not mistaken
<blocky> i am thinking of installing the 14.04 alpha for fun
<Myrtti> LibreOffice or Abiword is not
<Myrtti> (ie Libre is in Ubuntu, Abi is in Xubuntu) again if I'm not mistaken
<blocky> if i install the xubuntu alpha 1 can I just do apt-get update to make it essentially alpha 2?
<Myrtti> yup
<z4nD4R> does XFCE has some roadmap?
<brainwash> z4nD4R: http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.12/roadmap (slightly outdated)
<brainwash> and here is Xubuntu's roadmap for 14.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap
<z4nD4R> brainwash: I suppose the xubu roadmap ist the same like ubu roadmap.. I was wondering about news in 4.12 :)
<brainwash> the xubuntu roadmap is xubuntu specific
<brainwash> sadly no new information regarding Xfce 4.12
<z4nD4R> brainwash: but basicaly is the same like.. Ubu.. 14.04 will be LTS to, won't be? .. .. that's realy sad.
<brainwash> did you actually take a look at the roadmap?
<z4nD4R> brainwash: no .. didn't .. w8
<z4nD4R> brainwash: I've done it already..the page links on Ubu roadmap.. however.. My qusetion is more coupled to XFCE, tune XFCE .. etc..
<brainwash> z4nD4R: well, this is the #xubuntu channel, try asking in #xfce then
<z4nD4R> brainwash: yes yes I know, but maybe you have some tip&tricks :) ie. some nice looking conky .. or..
<Sysi> whatever you think looks nice and suits your needs
<brainwash> this is a support channel, talking about non related topics like customizations should be done in #xubuntu-offtopic
<z4nD4R> Sysi: such a nice diplomatic answer.. :P
<z4nD4R> brainwash: o sry .. I hope I didn't make such a OT
<brainwash> don't worry :)
<r0b-> anyone running Xubuntu 13.10 with a newer ATI Graphics card?
<r0b-> like HD5xxx or newer.
 * r0b- cant seem to get the Proprietary driver to work properly.
<r0b-> it has to do with me running an Xorg version newer than 1.13
<TheSheep> r0b-: well, report a bug to ATI, I guess
<TheSheep> r0b-: be sure to ask them to finally open up their drivers too
<r0b-> sigh that probably wont work.
<TheSheep> alternatively, don't buy from producers who don't provide open source drivers, maybe that message will be cleaner
<r0b-> well i found this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Saucy_Installation_Guide
<rww> TheSheep: never heard of the 'radeon' driver :P?
<r0b-> Or i will go back to Xubuntu 12.04.
<r0b-> but i think xubuntu 12.04.3 is the same problem
<aphtk> Hi...new Ubuntu user here!
<aphtk> would like to backup personal DVDs using acid rip ... but having region problems
<aphtk> used to be libdvdcss was available
<aphtk> is it still here?
<aphtk> any help here ppl?
#xubuntu 2015-01-19
<rosaecaeruleae> the actual "owner" of that directory is me, not root, i recursively changed owner and group to "me", that was not a good idea...
<rosaecaeruleae> i now want to revert the "LOST And found directory" to its original owener, root
<lecaritor> salut
<lecaritor> j'ai vu de la lumiere alors chui rentré
<cfhowlett> !fr | lecaritor
<ubottu> lecaritor: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lecaritor> ok bye ;)
<torejls> Gentlemen - I type this command in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<torejls> But it dosent work
<torejls> anybody know if something else works but gives the same result?
<elfy> try using mousepad instead - we don't install gedit
<elfy> also you can use pkexec to get root rights
<elfy> pkexec mousepad /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<torejls> thank you, sir. But it seems like it failed in terminal. "Cannot open display
<elfy> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<elfy> and where are you trying to do this - in the desktop environment or in a virtual terminal?
<elfy> if you're not in the desktop - then use sudo nano to edit it
<ghostxubuntu23w> Hey is anyone here having issues with the latest update of STEAM? Where it just opens for a second then craps out. Running 'steam' in terminal gives me a segfault...?
<deshipu> I don't think there is steam in xubuntu repositories
<krytarik> !info steam | deshipu
<ubottu> deshipu: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<deshipu> wow, I stand corrected, thanks
<elfy> even so - unless there are people here able to help - might be better in #ubuntu
<elfy> more eyes there
<knome> or a steam channel
<ghostxubuntu23w> Ubuntu is more populated?
<ghostxubuntu23w> but XFCE is so much better than the new GNOME :(
<deshipu> doesn't Ubuntu use Unity? :)
<knome> aka "the new GNOME"? :P
<knome> (no, not really, but who knows what all these DE names and DE's are, except geeks)
<brainwash> ghostxubuntu23w: #ubuntu-steam
<torejls> sorry for late reply: I want to edit a config file in etc/init.d/boinc-client
<torejls> when i go directly to the folder it wont let me save. seems i have to go trough terminal for root permission
<knome> torejls, use a CLI text editor; sudo nano /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<torejls> that worked. thanks a lot :))
<knome> no problem
<ghostxubuntu23w> I call it GNOME3 as is "3 sucks"
<tjukkola> Hello everyone. Just asking is it possible to update xubuntu live USB? I tried to update mine and I think I broke it.
<ghostxubuntu23w> how to do you mean @ TJ?
<elfy> tjukkola: just reboot it
<ghostxubuntu23w> what like wiping it clean?
<ghostxubuntu23w> fresh start?
<elfy> you can update and install when using the livesession - but reboot will undo all that
<ghostxubuntu23w> ^^
<ghostxubuntu23w> Maybe someone can correct me but I ALWAYS start fresh
<ghostxubuntu23w> IE delete the partition
<ghostxubuntu23w> put a new ext4 on
<ghostxubuntu23w> reformat
<ghostxubuntu23w> reinstall
<ghostxubuntu23w> unless you're talking more specific
<ghostxubuntu23w> Wasn't sure if you meant like someting going from 12.04 to 14.04
<ghostxubuntu23w> LTS
<ghostxubuntu23w> or whatever
<ghostxubuntu23w> What exactly are you trying to do TJ?
<knome> ghostxubuntu23w, please don't use enter as punctuation
<ghostxubuntu23w> oh sorry I'll just use long run-on sentences instead
<knome> elfy, wonder what persistence is supposed to react to upgrading... or is just persisting personal files, eg. /home ?
<knome> ^ s/what/how
<elfy> not sure tbh
<elfy> I think that a persistent will let you install *things*
<tjukkola> I ran xubuntu live to try it out. After update it wanted to restart and after restart it didn't work anymore.
<tjukkola> Said that cannot find live file system or something like that. Can't remember. Sorry.
<knome> can't know how to fix then, sorry
<Nixus> hey I'm having window tearing on my Xubuntu, any way to fix this? Maybe a different window manage? sorry, but nobody seems to answer it on ubuntu-offtopic (-_-)
<Nixus> ?
<Nixus> hey I'm having window tearing on my Xubuntu, any way to fix this? Maybe a different window manage?
<Nixus> hey I'm having window tearing on my Xubuntu, any way to fix this? Maybe a different window manage?
<ochosi> yeah, you can try that
<ochosi> but there are no guarantees
<ochosi> you can also try to use compton instead of xfwm4's compositor
<Nixus> ok? does tearing have to do with compositing?
<ochosi> oh well, better read up on tearing online, this is too big a subject to repeat it here in the channel
<Nixus> ok, sorry for spam was trying to copy something else, but was pressing the wrong button *embarrased*
<deshipu> ochosi: is compton already usable?
<ochosi> deshipu: yeah
<ochosi> all you have to do to try it is to install it, deactivate the compositor in xfwm4's advanced wm tweaks dialog and then run "compton" in the terminal
<ochosi> if you want it persistently, you can also add it to the autostarted apps
<deshipu> ochosi: if I disable compositing in the tweaks, xfwm4 will stop trying to use transparency and shadows :(
<ochosi> yeah, obviously that is the idea
<ochosi> compton will do that once you launch it
<deshipu> nope
<deshipu> also, terminals are no longer transparent
<deshipu> ah, it has to be enabled
<rosaecaeruleae> hi
<rosaecaeruleae> is it a good idea to rename back the lost+found file of an external hdd ext4 formatted? rename, I mean to make root the new owner, as it should be. Now the owner and group of said directory are "me"
<Nixus> Sorry if this is off topic, IDK if it is. if I exit XChat IRC and reopen it, I have to change my name, join servers/channels all over again. Is there a way to make it save all this? thanks
<Nixus> anyone?
<Unit193> Nixus: I know you can have "favorite" channels, and there's a box to put your nick as well.  Can't tell you more, not used it enough.
<Unit193> Nixus: You could just use Hexchat and ask in #hexchat
<Nixus> ok
<Nixus> also,I have another issue: whenever I extract a file using thunar file manager, the archive manager crashes. thanks
#xubuntu 2015-01-20
<Nixus> Have an issue. Whenever I extract a zip in thunar, it works, but the archive manager crashes. Any ideas? thanks!
<Nixus> anyone know of a way to display your wifi status besides in a panel?
<Nixus> thanks
<knome> like where?
<Nixus> popup notification? have one for my battery that came default.
<knome> what wifi status are you exactly wishing to see there?
<knome> you will get notifications when you are dis/connected
<Nixus> yeh, wifi status. sorry if this is a stupid question
<knome> i don't understand what you are expecting to see there
<knome> constant notifications of the signal quality?
<Nixus> like for 5 seconds.
<Nixus> like when you change the volume, it shows you how many volume bars there are. like a popup like that
<Nixus> custom shortcut*
<knome> you still haven't told me what kind of status you would like to see there
<Nixus> bars
<Nixus> kinda like in the panel
<Nixus> ?
<janusli> hi
<Tadurin> I'm having an issue where I get a blank screen after unlocking the screen. Anybody heard of that?
<louigi> Guys, I am on Xubuntu 12.04
<louigi> Since like 2-3 weeks ago my update manager allows Partial Upgrade only
<louigi> What could it be?
<xubuntu70w> :-*
<louigi> Guys, I am on Xubuntu 12.04
<louigi> Since like 2-3 weeks ago my update manager allows Partial Upgrade only
<louigi> Guys, I am on Xubuntu 12.04
<louigi> What could it be?
<louigi> Sorry for duplicating
<louigi> I got disconnected and decided to ask again
<Tadurin> http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<Tadurin> This might help. :)
<elfy> louigi: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal then paste the whole lot
<elfy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<louigi> elfy: for a while I had a "Upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04" sign. Now I don't have it. I am afraid that by accident it started upgrading, but never completed. I do not remember ever pressing thaty button and I do not want to upgrade to 14.04
<louigi> Will run commands now
<cfhowlett> elfy, ... run the commands and send them to paste as requested.
<cfhowlett> elfy, note: none of those commands will upgrade to 14.04
<elfy> cfhowlett: hi there - bit late for me anyway as I'm running 15.04 - but lougi might like to know :)
<louigi> cfhowlett: yeah, I am the one asking... Sec, guys, almost done
<cfhowlett> I got it twisted ... sorry.
<louigi> http://pastebin.com/hSLtxcBp
<louigi> there you go
<elfy> cfhowlett: it's ok - we're all friends here :)
<louigi> I dod not paste the whole list of link lists
<elfy> louigi: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<louigi> running... it downloads stuff
<elfy> good start that
<elfy> I gtg - work
<xubuntu91o> xubuntu 14.10 installation CDs come first start running the other options. so it does not start the installation. Can you help?
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu91o,
<ubottu> xubuntu91o,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<louigi> cfhowlett: asks to reboot )
<louigi> proceeding...
<cfhowlett> louigi, excellent
<louigi> cfhowlett: I have a Lenovo laptop that has a proprietary wifi module
<louigi> Although I bought this laptop becuase it was Ubuntu certified
<cfhowlett> louigi, ?  lenovo generally works great with ubuntu.
<louigi> after some linux kernel version wifi module proprietary drivers stopped building
<louigi> So I have to log in to older kernel if I need wifi
<louigi> pity...
<cfhowlett> louigi, dist-upgrade should fix that or else get the drivers from lenovo
<louigi> cfhowlett: it did not
<louigi> when you upgrade kernel what usually happens is the build crashes
<louigi> it happened now as well
<cfhowlett> louigi, wifi replacement cards are cheap on amazon ...
<louigi> rebooting and will be back
<xubuntu91o> I downloaded the file xubuntu 14.10 desktop i386. I create a USB boot. I put the laptop USB. I chose the option to install Xubuntu computer. but shows "other, username, password" asks. I install xubuntu first time. I "other" did not create. I do not know english very well. I am writing with online translation. Can you help please? My toshiba satellite M70 laptops models - 122
<louigi> cfhowlett: hey
<louigi> rebooted
<louigi> several apps are missing now
<louigi> and do not want to get installed
<cfhowlett> louigi, what does lsb_release -a tell you
<louigi> LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
<louigi> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<louigi> Description: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<louigi> Release: 12.04
<louigi> Codename: precise
<cfhowlett> louigi, and you rebooted?
<louigi> yes sir
<cfhowlett> what is missing?
<louigi> for example, OpenShot video editor. I have bitlbee installed (an irc thing), it does not work now as well, it loads, but I cannot get to it, which is crucial because it loads my work jabber
<louigi> Is there any way to revert dist-updgrade?
<louigi> installing openshot back does not work
<cfhowlett> louigi, no reversion ... what error messages?
<louigi> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/hzNC2Vnk
<louigi> maaan
<louigi> I was afraid something would go wrong
<louigi> Now I am unable to get to my work jabber and I have no idea what's going on
<cfhowlett> louigi, copy the following and save in your home folder as .pastebinit.xml           so your pastes go to ubuntu paste service.  I can't see default pastebinit
<cfhowlett> http://fpaste.org/171821/
<louigi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9792945/
<cfhowlett> louigi, sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit            might fix
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install -f
<cfhowlett> louigi, and then http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/04/how-to-fix-broken-packages-in-ubuntu-or-debian/
<potless> Hi all, I'm trying to find Stormcloud in order to auto-start it from a reboot, but I cannot find the executable it's not in usr/bin, anyone else using it?
<brainwash> potless: how did you install this application?
<potless> from the software centre
<brainwash> potless: you can use "dpkg -L <package>" to get a list of the package content
<potless> I'll try it now.
<brainwash> I would also think, that just using "stormcloud" as command for your autostart launcher should work
<potless> its in /opt/stormcloud
<potless> there is a stormcloud.py too
<brainwash> so, are you able to launch it?
<potless> yes :)
<brainwash> great :)
<potless> Brilliant thnx
<brainwash> you're welcome
<xangua> louigi: do you have proposed updates enabled?
<Israphel> someone else had a sudden systray glitch today?
<Israphel> http://i.imgur.com/JFxTEcd.png
<cfhowlett> Israphel, "hidden"  ??? that's not hidden.
<Israphel> I didn't say hidden
<Israphel> I said glitch
<cfhowlett> Israphel, OK ... what glitch?
<Israphel> as you can see, it now has a grey background
<cfhowlett> Israphel, ... check your appearance settings
<knome> Israphel, try relaunching the panel.
<Israphel> even if I switch the theme
<Israphel> I killed the panel and started it again, same problem
<Israphel> I removed the notification area and added it again, same problem
<ochosi> yeah, that's a problem with the theme not supporting the gtk3 version you're using
<ochosi> looks like albatross
<Israphel> only the "indicator plugin" is broken
<Israphel> notification area works ok
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> that's because that part is gtk3
<Israphel> I'm using greybird
<ochosi> so what version of gtk3/ubuntu/greybird are you using
<Israphel> xubuntu 14.04.1
<Israphel> as is
<Israphel> up to date
<Israphel> which gtk3 package should I check?
<Israphel> libgtk-3-0:amd64                            3.14.7-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0
<ochosi> yeah, that is *not* 14.04 as is
<ochosi> that is a totally different gtk3 version
<ochosi> anyway, you'll need a newer version of greybird to cope with that
<ochosi> so either grab greybird 1.5.1 from github and extract the theme folder to /usr/share/themes or add the shimmer daily PPA
<Israphel> I'm not sure where I got a different gtk3 version
<Israphel> yesterday I compiled an nodejs app
<Israphel> so that shimmer ppa stores themes?
<octoid> Anyone know if there is an easy way to combine the toram boot option with persistant so that the overlayfs is saved to physical media?
<ochosi> Israphel: you likely added a PPA that holds that newer gtk3 version, nodejs is unrelated
<Israphel> ochosi: maybe the PPA for the Elementary Greeter
<ochosi> yeah, very likely
<Israphel> but I added that the very first day
<ochosi> yeah, maybe you didn't notice the update at first
<Israphel> "shimmer-themes" has a new graybird?
<ochosi> this does: https://launchpad.net/~shimmerproject/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<Israphel> cool, let's see
<ochosi> (as is explained in the PPA description, yes, it contains greybird too)
<Israphel> what should I do to apply the new theme, relog?
<ochosi> yeah, just restart your session
<Israphel> well new theme version didn't fix it
<ochosi> what version of shimmer-themes do you have now?
<ochosi> ("apt-cache policy shimmer-themes | grep Installed")
<brainwash> will the trusty package from the ppa install the fixes for gtk3 3.14?
<Israphel> 201410281941~ubuntu14.04.1~gtk3.12
<ochosi> brainwash: good point, i guess that would've been the next follow-up ;)
<Israphel> what about this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Trusty/Gtk3Indicators
<ochosi> that is unrelated
<ochosi> just install the theme by hand from github then: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/archive/v1.5.1.tar.gz
<Israphel> but the problem wasn't: "Gtk3 indicators in a Gtk2 Xfce-Panel" ?
<ochosi> either way, the theme is always optimised for one release and its gtk3 version, if you're using a mix, you're on your own
<Israphel> opening fileroller I do release gtk3 changed a lot
<Israphel> realize*
<Israphel> the tar from github worked
<Israphel> what was the difference between that one and the ppa one
<ochosi> ppa one is for gtk3.12, git master is for gtk3.14
<Israphel> so ppa daily is not that daily
<octoid> There are a lot of not so daily ppa daily :)
<Israphel> looks like the elementary greeter one is more than daily, but it's so cute
<Awen> hi guys. I just installed Xubuntu 14.10 which uses Linux Kernel 3.16. Is it safe to install Linux 3.18 to replace 3.16?
<Awen> I tried doing this with Ubuntu 14.10, but after reboot, Unity would crash
<knome> why do you need the newer kernel?
<Awen> hardware support
<Awen> I assume 3.8 has better drivers for ATI graphics
<Awen> and Catalyst
<knome> assuming isn't the same as reality
<Israphel> did you check Phoronix?
<knome> anyway, if you install it from a PPA, it's at your own risk
<knome> same with non-repository packages
<Awen> so it is not recommended? Coming from Manjaro, I am used to replacing my kernel with new ones
<Awen> and Manjaro is designed for it
<Awen> not sure if it can be done with Ubuntu based distros
<knome> Awen, if it's in the repository, then it's supposed to work. if not, then there is no guarantee
<Awen> I see. On a different note, Xubuntu boot splash is very cool. It still is during power down, but it is still in verbose mode with texts overlapping the blue xubuntu splash
<Awen> is this normal?
<knome> thanks. some of that is caused by drivers and we can't affect it
<knome> i wouldn't worry about it too much
<Awen> I see. Thanks for your help.
<Skaftafells> Hello to all of you, i need some help: my laptop touchpad doesn't work anymore, although it is enabled in settings>mouse. I can work with my external mouse, but i would prefer get the touchpad back. Suggestions welcome - thank you!
<knome> Skaftafells, "anymore" meaning after what?
<akis> hi all. i made a custom action in thunar to shred and delete files according the documantation here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunarCustomActions. the strange think is that right click context menu shows 'shred and delete' on several files only (according the extention i suppose) and clicking on any file. why? any idea?
<Skaftafells> knome, after years of working, i cannot say what has changed, maybe an update
<knome> Skaftafells, are you sure you haven't pressed the keyboard combo to disable the touchpad?
<knome> Skaftafells, does it work when you unplug your mouse?
<Skaftafells> knome, in fact, it was the keybord combo. excuse me for my little bit stupid request... and thanxx a lot
<knome> no problem
<knome> akis, why what? i didn't understand the question
<akis> knome: why 'shred and delete' option appears on any right click only over ie html files and not on any other file ie pdf, odt etc
<knome> akis, did you look what the appearance conditions for the custom action sya?
<knome> *say
<akis> knome: where can i find these conditions to look at them?
<knome> open the custom actions edit menu, choose the custom action and click the edit button to get the dialog open
<akis> knome: oh! wait. i am looking at thme now.
<akis> knome: i didn't see the 2nd tab!
<knome> akis, consider consulting an optician :P
<akis> knome: now works ok. thanks.
<knome> you're welcome
<akis> knome: -:)
<akis> knome: i copied this command from the documentation 'zenity --question;if [$? = 0];then shred -fuz %F;fi". do you know if it is enough to permanently erase the file?
<knome> that's outside my expertise
<akis> knome: ok. i followed these instructions http://crunchbang.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17877. i hope they are OK.
<rosaecaeruleae> what is the lost and found directory for?
<elfy> fsck uses it afaik - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18154/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-lostfound-folder-in-linux-and-unix
<rosaecaeruleae> ok...
<Athena_> Hi guys! Does anybody know if Xubuntu have some sort of kernel upgrade utility like Linux Mint?
<xangua> why do you want or need to upgrade your kernel? what *ubuntu relase?
<Athena_> why not?
<Athena_> I just assume that Linux318 has better AMD GPU support
<Athena_> you know, better drivers and better Catalyst support
<Athena_> unless it's exactly the same with 3.16
<bekks> Which kernel upgrade utility besides "apt-get" does Mint have? :)
<Athena_> well what is the bash equivalent of Mint's kernel update module, the one that can be found in Mint's System Update module
<xangua> you tell us (¿)
<Athena_> okaay, you're really confusing me  O_o
<elfy> Athena_: we don't necessarily have the slightest idea what Mint might do is what they're saying :)
<Athena_> okay then let's make this simpler. Is it possible to list all available kernels that can be installed in Xubuntu?
<xangua> what *ubuntu release?
<bekks> Sure. apt-cache is your friend :)
<Athena_> does it work like Manjaro's pacman-kernel -li ?
<Athena_> if you've ever tried Manjaro, that is
<Athena_> oh wait wrong command :P
<xangua> then you should know manjaro is a rolling release distro, ubuntu is not
<xangua> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.29.30 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Athena_> yes it is a rolling release but the kernel update is completely optional
<bekks> And the same applies to Ubuntu.
<elfy> Athena_: this is the same issue that someone called Awen asked earlier - you the same person?
<Athena_> really? I just got here.  O_O
<elfy> Awen (ca511e10@gateway/web/freenode/ip.202.81.30.16) has joined #xubuntu
<elfy> Athena_ (ca511e10@gateway/web/freenode/ip.202.81.30.16) has joined #xubuntu
<bekks> You've been caught red handed I guess ;)
<elfy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/20/%23xubuntu.html#t17:18
<elfy> there - the same information's going to apply I would think
<Wlsonjl3> hey guys, whats a program to but OS images onto a usb drive?
<knome> !unetbootin | Wlsonjl3
<ubottu> Wlsonjl3: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Wlsonjl3> thanks knomw
<Wlsonjl3> knome
#xubuntu 2015-01-21
<xubuntu244> hello!  i cant install adobe flash player on firefox in ubuntu voyager 12.10
<xubuntu244> anybody talk french ??
<Unit193> xubuntu244: This channel isn't Voyager support.
<Unit193> !alis | xubuntu244
<ubottu> xubuntu244: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xubuntu244> okay its xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu244, it isn't; stop lying. you can get support for voyager in their support channels
<knome> xubuntu244, besides, even xubuntu 12.10 is end-of-life, so no support for that anyway
<Unit193> Just saying "okay its xubuntu" doesn't make it Xubuntu, I'd recommend trying their support channel(s), forums, or whereever they provide support.
<Nixus> anyone know how to change the sensitivity of the resizing mode trigger? sorry I don't know what to call it.
<knome> are you probably referring to the window border size?
<Nixus> no, you know when you put your cursor over a corner, you can resize it?
<knome> yes, i would still think you are talking about the window border
<Nixus> ok?
<ochosi> or just hold the "alt" key and right-click drag to resize
<knome> if you want to use the mouse-only resizing and make the "cue" area bigger, switch to a theme that has bigger borders
<Nixus> oh, wow never knew that. thanks ochosi!
<knome> Nixus, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ochosi> Nixus: np, it's my personal favorite for resizing ;)
<AgAu> that's a handy tip! way easier than grabbing the edges :P
<knome> same here, except i've changed that key binding to super
<Nixus> I'm considering turning off my window borders, as I can do everything from the keyboard
<Nixus> also, some of my icons don't seem to change in the "cycle windows" menu. any ideas? sorry for the amount of noob questions
<ochosi> no problem
<ochosi> you can't fix that
<ochosi> it's the app's fault of not setting a proper application icon
<ochosi> (there's an xorg standard for that that window managers adhere to, but apps have to feed it the proper icon, and some nasty apps hardcode tiny-resolution fugly icons)
<ochosi> so best report a bug against the offending apps
<Nixus> ok
<Nixus> yeah, it's also anoying that some icons are really low res, while others are quite high.
<ochosi> yup, mostly the apps fault
<ochosi> especially in the alt-tab dialog
<Nixus> yes, I want my <3 Numix icons EVERYWHERE! LOL
<Nixus> my indicator plugin in my panel isn't transparent. any ideas? my compositor is on.
<xangua> Neither mine, at least in 14.04
<Nixus> weird, it was just working 15 mins ago...
<xangua> Seems to be an issue with Ubuntu indicators or maybe some themes
<Nixus> know of a fix? It's really hard to see and looks terrible
<xangua> I remember I tried some ambiance theme for xfce, yes
<xangua> Have you tried another theme?
<Nixus> no luck, just reinstalled it
<Nixus> it's always white :/
<Nixus> ?
<Nixus> how's xubuntu 14.10 in terms of stability? I might switch to it after some transparency issues.
<RobertJDohnert> Hey guys
<RobertJDohnert> Hows it going
<Nixus> stuff
<iyan> After remove GVim, then I remove the /usr/share/vim directory. I install GVim again, the toolbar is disappear. Help me, if you have install GVim on your Xubuntu, please give me a copy of your /usr/share/vim files.
<deshipu> iyan: apt-get install --reinstall vim-common
<deshipu> also vim-gui-common
<xubs> hello, i'm trying to install xubuntu 14.04.01 on usb flash drive via disk creator but it says that  "there is not enough free space for this image"
<knome> xubs, what size is your flash drive?
<xubs> knome, 16gb
<octoid> What is the correct way to execute 'powertop --auto-tune' on boot with xubuntu 14.04?
<tekeia> hi guys
<tekeia> is there any method to open the irc server on the terminal?
<tekeia> guys?
<knome> tekeia, patience please
<tekeia> all right
<knome> for the question itself, there are many CLI irc clients, like irssi
<tekeia> ohhh, well
<tekeia> i got it
<tekeia> my xubuntu already came with xchat
<tekeia> then i opened terminal and put xchat irc, and then it opened
<tekeia> thank you!
<knome> right... sure, that works if you just want to launch a GUI client from the terminal
<tekei4> yes...
<tekei4> do you guys use twitter?
<knome> like https://twitter.com/Xubuntu ?
<flux242> does someone know what app calles xflock4?
<dalekusa> hey folks
<dalekusa> I have an Xbox one controller, and I am wondering if I should download a newer version of the kernel in order to use it with my computer
<knome> how have you tried to connect it to your computer?
<dalekusa> I have 14.10
<dalekusa> it runs kernel 3.16
<dalekusa> support wasn't added until 3.17
<dalekusa> knome
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added?
<Klonedio> hello good people. i have trouble installing xubuntu on Packard Bell easynote te69kb - a laptop that is way too lightweight for win8.1, yet came with it embedded. it my friend made me a xubuntu usb syick with the Universal USB Installer, exe. it booted, then it halted before any proper installation could occur..
<sidi> Klonedio, just my two cents but the most likely reason would be that the USB stick has been improperly made
<sidi> I would test it elsewhere first
<Beerad85> Well
<Harlequin_> hello guys. I'm torn. Which do you think is better/more polished? Xubuntu 14.10 or Linux Mint 17.1
<elfy> xubuntu 14.10 ...
<Hund> Harlequin_: I'd have to say Xubuntu.
<Harlequin_> why?
<elfy> why do you think?
<Hund> Big and old community.
<Harlequin_> what is the compelling reason to use Xubuntu instead?
<Hund> And Xubuntu doesnt come with 20.000 packages. :P
<Harlequin_> I'm confused whether or not that is a good or bad thing
<Hund> Depends I guess. Xubuntu comes with a lot of stuff to.
<Hund> I dont like a lot of stuff myself. :P
<Harlequin_> so Xubuntu has bigger community?
<Hund> Yes
<Hund> Its from the Ubuntu famiyl
<Hund> family*
<Harlequin_> Are you saying that Xubuntu is considered an official "flavor" of Ubuntu?
<elfy> it IS one :)
<Hund> ^
<elfy> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<Harlequin_> and that it is actiually recognized by Canonical?
<elfy> yes
<Harlequin_> awesome
<Hund> And Mint makes you think of sweets. Thats a no no! :D
<Harlequin_> on a stability standpoint, does Xubuntu still win?
<Hund> Yes
<Hund> I've been using Xubuntu on and off since 2008 and I never had any problems with it.
<Harlequin_> I like Matthew Moore's channel on YouTube. He seem to have given Xubuntu a bad review
<Hund> I use it on my server/HTPC for the past years now.
<elfy> Harlequin_: people do that - others do the opposite - instead of trying to get others to make the decision for you - try them both, make your own mind up
<Harlequin_> he said (on a comment) that Xubuntu has given him hardware-level problems. Whatever that is.
<Harlequin_> and that concerns me
<Harlequin_> personally, I love Xubuntu. That's the one I have installed as my daily driver
<deshipu> xubuntu uses exactly the same kernel as ubuntu and all the other linux distributions out there
<Harlequin_> but I'm still in a constant search for feedbacksw
<Hund> If it works, dont fix it. :P
<flux242> щ
<Harlequin_> now if you guys can assure me 100% that Xubuntu is rock-solid, then I might just settle down with it and quit distro hopping altogether.
<elfy> no-one is going to do that
<Harlequin_> Good job with the boot screen btw
<Harlequin_> it looks fantastic
<Hund> Yeah. I looks really good these days.
<flux242> to get tearing free desktop deactivate xfce compositor and install compton
<whyameye> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now I have global menus (which I do not want). How do I shut that off?
<flux242> what do you mean by global menus?
<Unit193> I'd check for unity.
<whyameye> global menus are when the menu for the application shows up in the top status bar instead of in the app's window
<flux242> you sure you've installed xubuntu?
<whyameye> yeah
<whyameye> this is an old system, it probably has 3 window managers on it or something, but xfce4 is what I am in right now
<Unit193> whyameye: OK, well can you give a list of metapackages installed, or check for anything unity or gnome related running?
<whyameye> launch GNOME services on startup is checked. Maybe I should uncheck that and reboot
<whyameye> well this is weird: the terminal window has its menus in its window, but Firefox and Chromium are doing global menus
<flux242> pastebin ps -A
<Unit193> whyameye: If it helps make you feel any better, my upgraded 14.04 never had global menus, nor does my 14.10.
<whyameye> yeah I updated another machine from 12.04 to 14.04 and it didn't have this problem either
<whyameye> gonna reboot...
<whyameye> I was confused. I'm not seeing global menus. I'm seeing something from the indicator plugin
<flo__> xubuntu is awesome
<flo__> just sayin
<AgAu> tis indeed
<knome> flo__, thanks for the feedback, and enjoy
#xubuntu 2015-01-22
<Nixus> getting archive manager force close, any help? the file still gets extracted fine.
<Nixus> it force closes whenever I extract a file*
<knome> sounds like everything is fine tbh
<Nixus> kk
<Beerad85> light dm doesn't like that I tried to change the default wallpaper. Instead of showing the picture, it just shows a black background.
<Beerad85> I even attempted to move the jpg to the light dm folder
<Beerad85> oh, on my login screen.
<leonardo_> hi guys
<Nixus> hey
<leonardo_> how r u doing?
<Nixus> pretty well
<Nixus> how are you?
<Nixus> anyone know how to get to xscreensaver settings?
<holstein> screensaver in the menu is not working?
<Unit193> In the settings manager...
<Unit193> xscreensaver-command -prefs too, there's many ways..
<Nixus> oh weird, it doesn't come pre installed with xubuntu 14.10...
<Unit193> Replaced by light-locker.
<Nixus> oh, i see. it seems to have issues. whenever i leave my laptop asleep for ~ 2hrs. +, it doesn't go into my desktop after logging in.
<Nixus> and since i'm the only one who can get my hands on this laptop, i usually don't have a lockscreen
<Beerad85> hello people
<AgAu> hällo
<xubuntu28w> Is it needed to defrag HDD in lunux ?
<xubuntu28w> Linux
<baizon> xubuntu28w: no, it will defrag itself
<baizon> xubuntu28w: ofc if you mean hdd and not sdd
<baizon> *ssd
<baizon> xubuntu28w: also http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<xubuntu28w> I meen hdd. But if i use ssd is the a trim function in Linux  ?
<cfhowlett> !trim | xubuntu28w
<ubottu> xubuntu28w: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Soelen> hello everyone, I have a problem with my nvidia drivers atm
<Soelen> I tried to switch drivers because blender refused once again to render something with the gpu
<Soelen> and now when I try to play a game I get framerates of 10fps
<xubuntu298> buenos días
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu298
<ubottu> xubuntu298: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu298> Thanks
<Linnak> Hi, I use a Xubuntu based distro, I installed my language but language selector doesn't see it so I can't choose it. What's the solution?
<knome> Linnak, ask the question from your distros support channels
<Linnak> There is no channel
<cfhowlett> Linnak, if it's not canonical, it's not supported
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Linnak> So that means you won't help even if you could?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, we only support canonical products.
<Linnak> Okay I'm using Xubuntu
<Linnak> same problem
<cfhowlett> Linnak, no, you're not.
<Linnak> yes I have a Xubuntu as well in my virtualbox
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Linnak> is that for me
<Linnak> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> Linnak, if your distro offers no support, rethink your distro choices.  when you install a proper *buntu, come back for support.
<Linnak> 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<knome> Linnak, that is no proof, all the derivatives use a ubuntu kernel as well
<Linnak> what's the proof?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, cat etc/issue | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> Linnak, cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<Linnak> ok i restart
<knome> Linnak, there is no proof... the trust is based on what you tell us, and since you told us you are using a derivative...
<cfhowlett> Linnak, and then you told you weren't so ... broken trust.
<knome> Linnak, please understand that we can't support any/all derivatives; that would mean we would have to be ready to fix any issues that sourced from any changes the derivative maintainers made
<Linnak> yes and I told you (i have 6 virtualmachines) thatz I have also a xubuntu one as well with the same problem
<Linnak> okay fuck off
<cfhowlett> well ... that escalated quickly
<xubuntu12w> i accidentally made a file so it had no permissions how  do i change it back
<deshipu> right-click, properties, change the permissions
<MrZ__> I mistiped my password during the installation, now I can't log in
<MrZ__> how can I reset the password?
<cfhowlett_> !password | MrZ__
<ubottu> MrZ__: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<MrZ__> it says to press shift during the grub, but what is grub?
<cfhowlett_> MrZ__, the bootloader
<MrZ__> well... it's not working
<cfhowlett_> MrZ__, then you're doing it wrong.
<MrZ__> is the bootloader the blue starting screen with xubuntu's symbol?
<cfhowlett_> MrZ__, no the screen before that
<cfhowlett_> MrZ__, http://i.stack.imgur.com/vf6Xl.jpg
<MrZ__> thanks, by this screen is not displayed
<MrZ__> but***
<GeeSeeBee> Stop me if you've heard this one before, but I don't have any sound
<GeeSeeBee> The volume mixer suggests that my applications *should* be making sound
<GeeSeeBee> but nothing comes out of my speakers.
<GeeSeeBee> I've tried everything google has suggested to no avail
<GeeSeeBee> Guess no one's online. That's disappointing
<jbouron> Hi, how can I fix button colors issues with some windows themes (ie Siva Flat) ?
<jbouron> For example the windows background is black and the button are white O.O
<DoomBoom> jbouron, maybe you need to set the theme in both the Window Manager configuration menu and the Appearance configuration menu?
<DoomBoom> I remember that being a problem I walked into when I was changing themes
<potless> Sorry for the idiots post but why doesn't my password work when trying to use SU in terminal?
<deshipu> potless: use sudo -i instead
<deshipu> potless: su wants root password, which is not set
<potless> ok, many thnx ;)
<GeeSeeBee> I have no sound and I need help!
<deshipu> !sound | GeeSeeBee
<ubottu> GeeSeeBee: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<eatyourguitar> does anyone have a way to fix the youtube fullscreen bug that happens with dual monitors?
<eatyourguitar> I installed the latest distros with updates
<eatyourguitar> I read something in google that this is an old bug with xfce
<Luyin> eatyourguitar: what bug is that? I don't have anything here
<eatyourguitar> if you have two monitors your screen size is x1 + x2
<eatyourguitar> it puts massive black bars on the youtube video on the sides
<eatyourguitar> cause screen size is 3000 x 1080
<eatyourguitar> then stretches to fit the 1900x1080
<eatyourguitar> this is only a problem with xubuntu flash
<eatyourguitar> I had ubuntu with a additional desktop environment yesterday fxce was working good
<Luyin> eatyourguitar: tried to switch to HTML5? perhaps that fixes the prob for the videos which support html5. at least I have that set and I don't seem to have this problem
<eatyourguitar> there was some fix online but I wanted to check if there was an official fix or script
<eatyourguitar> and how do I set youtube to HTML 5?
<eatyourguitar> in youtube settings?
<eatyourguitar> or do I disable flash in firefox
<knome> yes, http://youtube.com/html5
<eatyourguitar> thanks
<eatyourguitar> will it revert if I delete cookies?
<knome> i don't know, but you can go to the same URL again and opt-out of HTML5
<eatyourguitar> right
<eatyourguitar> I think my aspect ratio may be incorrect for my desktop environment can I change it?
<eatyourguitar> all I can do is change to a resolution that looks better
<eatyourguitar> 1920x1080 is perfect aspect ratio for my monitor
<eatyourguitar> 1600x1200 stretches horizontally
<eatyourguitar> I know most operating systems have a setting to do this if it is not done automatically
<eatyourguitar> like 10 years ago nvidia had tools to do it when the OS did not have that feature
<knome> they still have a settings panel for the proprietary drivers
<eatyourguitar> addititional drivers?
<knome> yes
<eatyourguitar> its scanning now
<knome> well i didn't say you necessarily need them...
<knome> it's a completely different thing
<knome> if nothing else, you can add other modes with a xorg.conf file
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<knome> hmm...
<knome> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<knome> that's a better one
<eatyourguitar> it gives me 3 options
<eatyourguitar> says the open source xserver is recomended
<eatyourguitar> do I need to restart?
<knome> if you changed the driver, a restart is required, yes
<eatyourguitar> ok brb
<knome> but i'm not sure you are understanding exactly what you are doing
<knome> but... you are free to do so
<AgAu> and away he goes!
<octetcloud> !syslog
<octetcloud> What's the ! notation, what does it access?
<knome> octetcloud, factoids.
<bekks> octetcloud: Whats your actual question? :)
<Nixus> in Xubuntu 14.10, if i leave my laptop asleep for a while, the cursor disappears, anyone else having this issue, and any fixes?
<brainwash_> Nixus: bug 1297144
<ubottu> bug 1297144 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Invisible cursor after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297144
<brainwash_> looks like other people do have this issue too
#xubuntu 2015-01-23
<Nixus> k, also, not sure if this is an issue, but throughout the os, some of the first letters of words are underlined, while other aren't. why?
<brainwash> Nixus: you mean in menus or button labels?
<brainwash> maybe a screenshot can help to visualize the problem
<Nixus> both, and on some, the second letter is under lined
<brainwash> the underlined letter can be used as keyboard shortcut -> Alt + letter
<brainwash> to trigger the menu item or button
<Nixus> any way to disable this?
<Nixus> so it's like dos menus... I see....
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> it's a common feature across most operating systems
<brainwash> I guess you can disable it, but I have never tried it
<brainwash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735533
<Nixus> some menus don't have it...
<brainwash> this change only targets GTK+ 2 windows
<brainwash> GTK+ 3 and Qt windows behave differently
<Nixus> oh, I see, thank you
<brainwash> also, an app itself may override this or implement menus/buttons differently
<knome> or not provide acceskeys, so they won't have those underlined letters.
<xubuntu37w> Somebody gave me this: glxgears to run in the terminal. I ran it and it won't stop. How can I stop it?
<knome> ctrl+c
<Nixus> crtl+c
<xubuntu37w> THANKS VERY MUCH, GUYS!!
<Nixus> oh LOL, you got me on the first question i could answer
<xubuntu37w> Have a good night!
<Nixus> cya!
<knome> you too, enjoy
<Nixus> anyone know how to completely hide an autohide panel? when it's in hiding, you can still see a small section
<deshipu> you could make it transparent...
<Nixus> but when I unhide it, I don't want it to be transparent. and when I change the enter/leave, it has some delay
<knome> Nixus, i don't think you can
<Nixus> ok
<remline> I'm about confused about the Indicator Plugin on the Panel -- why doesn't it let me select which things to show and hide?
<pleia2> probably because no one has written that feature
<remline> Hmm, maybe it does, the checkboxes weren't working in Indicator Plugin properties, but I force restarted the panel and now they seem to work. Mysterious.
<aegis> Hi all... does anyone know how to get copy/past to work when logging into xubuntu through xrdp FROM a windows 7 laptop using RDP.
<aegis> copy/paste
<holstein> aegis: can you copy paste otherwise? after login?
<aegis> I can copy and paste within the RDP session
<aegis> so within xubuntu, I can copy and paste... but I can't copy something on the windows 7 machine and paste it into the rdp session.
<Unit193> Generally you have an option when connecting from Windows for that, in preferences.
<holstein> aegis: so, after login, you can copy paste as normal? its just in the login screen, where, you are not atble to copy/paste username? or password? or what?
<aegis> No
<aegis> Copy and Paste is not working between the sessions
<holstein> so, its not limited to the login, in any way.. i would look at the preferences where Unit193 suggests..
<aegis> I cannot copy test from the Windows machine and paste it within the RDP/xrdp session
<aegis> Unit193, yes, I have the Local Resources/Clipboard box checked in the Windows RDP app
<aegis> Just not sure why it isn't allowing the paste.
<holstein> sounds like its not working properly.. have you looked for an update to whatever you are using?
<Nixus> what do you think of my desktop? http://imgur.com/M2dkkoF
<aegis> i like it nixus
<Nixus> <3
<aegis> yes holstein... it's a known problem...  some people have gotten it working though.
<Nixus> just added the conky
<Nixus> might adjust the position on it
<holstein> aegis: sure, but is it a problem with xubuntu? xubuntu shouldnt be doing anything to block it.. i would look at, and try different RDP clients, or another connection setup..
<remline> Nixus, does that use the standard Panel application, or did you install a custom one?
<holstein> the bottom right is a panel.. the middle looks like plank
<Unit193> aegis: I see that as well, you are on trusty?
<aegis> Unit193, yes... trusty
<Nixus> thank you!
<Nixus> pretty new to linux, just around 6 months
<Unit193> Seems using x11rdp as the backend is the trick.
<aegis> hmmm
<aegis> so everyone suggests using this x11rdp-o-matic
<aegis> http://scarygliders.net/2013/07/25/x11rdp-o-matic-version-3-now-released/
<aegis> is that what you mean Unity193?
<aegis> Unit193,
<holstein> !info x11rdp
<ubottu> Package x11rdp does not exist in utopic
<Unit193> http://sourceforge.net/p/xrdp/mailman/message/31379218/ was one of the things I was looking at, but I don't use rdp except for vbox.
<holstein> Unit193: you use the "baked in" rdp? in vbox?
<Unit193> holstein: Yes, which is entirely unrelated.
<holstein> yeah.. not a "Fix" here,for sure..
<aegis> thanks...  I think you guys are onto something with the x11rdp
<Unit193> I'm sorry I can't say, only used VNC in terms of remote desktop control.
<Nixus> anyone wanna share their desktop?
<holstein> Nixus: maybe try one of the offtopic social channels..
<Nixus> woops, worry wrong channel, sorry :/
<aegis> Unit193, holstein that script worked perfectly...  took about 20 minutes to compile... but copy/paste works fine now.
<aegis> http://scarygliders.net/2013/07/25/x11rdp-o-matic-version-3-now-released/
<aegis> http://scarygliders.net/x11rdp-o-matic-information/
<aegis> ^^^ more current
<xubuntu322> hi, I am installing this free OS on my old dell desktop - p3
<Unit193> On a p3?  Good luck, man!
<xubuntu322> everything looks good so far. I hope it does not mess up my basic millenium install.
<xubuntu322> ^millennium
<xubuntu322> yes, it is an intel p3 with 512mb ram, and a 20gb hd.
<xubuntu322> did have a bit of trouble with the install/setup. could not figure out how to create a swap partiton
<NoticeMeSenpai> is it a big deal if i installed ubuntu and then installed xfce or should i download and install xubuntu instead?
<cfhowlett_> NoticeMeSenpai, given a choice: you want xubuntu, install xubuntu
<NoticeMeSenpai> i mean i already did ubuntu is it worth reinstalling?  I should have worded that better
<cfhowlett_> NoticeMeSenpai, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<NoticeMeSenpai> yep just did that :D
<cfhowlett_> NoticeMeSenpai, note: adding xfce will ONLY add the desktop environment, not xubuntu default apss
<cfhowlett_> *apps*
<NoticeMeSenpai> ahh so if I just installed why not just do xubuntu i guess ill start downloading
<Unit193> NoticeMeSenpai: Then you'll still have unity and all default Ubuntu applications, but it does still work, yes.
<Unit193> Though I would recommend  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^  over just installing the meta.
<NoticeMeSenpai> the meta?
<NoticeMeSenpai> i literally just installed ubuntu anyway and the iso is downloading i guess its not really a big deal to reinstall heh
<Unit193> Heh, it is pretty easy and fast, yeah.
<aegis> xubuntu is pretty awesome
<AgAu> yep!
<dirgeable_> hi, i cannot select any new version instead of long term in software manager
<dirgeable_> anyone know of a solution?
<elfy> have you set software and updates to notify for any new version on the update tab?
<dirgeable_> elfy, when i click it it simply stays on only long term
<elfy> ok - and what version are you currently running?
<dirgeable_> elfy, how do i check, sorry installed a long time ago
<dirgeable_> elfy, fixed it i think
<dirgeable_> :)
<brainwash> remline: that's bug 1311685
<ubottu> bug 1311685 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Checkboxes for hidden/visible indicators not working properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311685
<ethical_anarhist> hi, does anybody here know how to setup bitcoind on xubuntu, i've searched everywhere already, but no answer
<knome> !foocoin | ethical_anarhist
<ubottu> ethical_anarhist: Ubuntu's repositories do not include clients for most cryptocurrencies. You will need to use a !PPA or !compile from source to get them. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel (see !alis) for help.
<ethical_anarhist> thanks, will do
<remline> Thanks for the bug link, brainwash, it sounds like this behavior started with Trusty
<noobuntu> Is there a way I can permanently delete the XFCE Power Manager? I hate having two battery symbols in my taskbar
<deshipu> just uninstall it
<noobuntu> Can't find the package name to uninstall in terminal and I don't have a right click uninstall
<noobuntu> also not in ubuntu store
<brainwash> noobuntu: xfce4-power-manager
<brainwash> but you can run xfce4-power-manager-settings and just hide the tray icon
<noobuntu> Thank you. But everytime I reboot it shows up again
<brainwash> maybe it was not able/allowed to update its config file, so changes are only temporary
<brainwash> but you are free to remove the package if you don't need any of its features
<Unit193> Or remove indicator-power...
<uber_hulk> Hi all.
<uber_hulk> I am trying to install awesome wm
<uber_hulk> and I getting this error https://bpaste.net/show/0e5176b2c227
<uber_hulk> How can I solve it?
<koegs> uber_hulk: did you try "sudo apt-get update"?
<uber_hulk> koegs: yes, also I tried upgrade, sudo apt-get -f install
<uber_hulk> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-awesome-window-manager-ubuntu/
<uber_hulk> I install awesome wm using this guide^
<koegs> so you use that ppa?
<uber_hulk> and then I removed it when I was in awesome env itself
<uber_hulk> is that broke it?
<uber_hulk> koegs: yes I did that
<uber_hulk> +use that
<koegs> i use awesome without ppa
<uber_hulk> koegs: how do I remove that ppa?
<uber_hulk> Or I can't undo what I've done?
<koegs> sudo ppa-purge ppa:klaus-vormweg/awesome
<uber_hulk> ppa-purge command not found
<uber_hulk> koegs: ^
<koegs> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge :)
<uber_hulk> ;)
<uber_hulk> koegs: you using awesome 3.5.5?
<koegs> nope, the standard 3.4.15 coming with xubuntu 14.04
<uber_hulk> koegs: okay but if I want to use 3.5.5 how do I do that?
<uber_hulk> without using the ppa which is breaking ti
<koegs> ppa would be the easiest way, but then you have to ask the ppa-maintainer why it is broken
<koegs> uber_hulk: do you really need 3.5 or do you just want to have the latest version?
<koegs> because 3.4 is completely stable
<uber_hulk> I see
<uber_hulk> okay, thanks koegs  :)
<cfhowlett> uber_hulk, bleeding edge tends to be bloody ... perhaps better to wait for it to hit be included in repos
<uber_hulk> right, okay then i will have the current stable one
<koegs> i am happy that ubuntu still uses 3.4, no time to rewrite the config for 3.5 :D
<uber_hulk> hmm
<uber_hulk> okay checking it up then
<uber_hulk> br
<uber_hulk> +b
<uber_hulk> hi
<uber_hulk> any solution to this https://bpaste.net/show/7acf36e33808 ?
<Grandmother> Hello people!
<Grandmother> Im sitting in the middle of an install of xubuntu and it "freezes"  whem creating a new ext4 file system.
<Grandmother> i keep getting this error message:
<Grandmother>      /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:131: Warning: Source ID 70408 was not found when attempting to remove it   GLib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<brainwash> Grandmother: that a warning message
<Grandmother> yes but i thought it might be realted to the lack of progress of the installer.
<brainwash> I'm not that familiar with the installer, best place to ask would be #ubuntu
<Grandmother> The installer does not freeze its just that no progress is made.
<Grandmother> Okay il keep looking.
<brainwash> the installer is not xubuntu specific. the install produce is logged, so looking at the log files should help
<brainwash> procedure I mean
<brainwash> -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<sim642> I'm trying to edit the main menu to add an icon to a program's shortcut, but when I choose the png for image it loads and shows it properly but when I click OK, it's gone
<sim642> I've been using alacarte for that
<DoDiesis> Good evening, may I speak Italian or only English?
<cfhowlett> !it | DoDiesis
<ubottu> DoDiesis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, but if speak English, ask here
<DoDiesis> thanks cfhowlett. My problem is taht today, while atempting to enter the sistem, I only got a black screen. Nothing happened
<DoDiesis> xubuntu did not start
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, new installation?
<DoDiesis> cfhowlett: no, I only placed some updates and then switched off the system
<DoDiesis> now I am using a live CD
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, was one of those updates the kernel?
<DoDiesis> can't remember exactly... I think not. I just moved some directories and then went off
<DoDiesis> I moved the directory "documents"
<DoDiesis> now I am here using a live cd on my computer where there is only xubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, that shouldn't freeze frame you.  try this: reboot.  at grub, choose advanced options and boot an older version of ubuntu.  kernel upgrades sometimes cause hiccups
<DoDiesis> I think it is impossible beause I receive a strange message BASH... and something else. Then I have the prompt GRUB> and nothing more
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, right.  OK, are you dual booting
<DoDiesis> No, I only have xubuntu 12.04 here
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, brilliant.  reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DoDiesis> could you tell me kindly how to do this? :-)
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, read the wiki, amigo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#The_terminal_way
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, or would that be "paisan"?
<uber_hulk> uber_hulk> Hi all. while playing around I broke some dependencies and I am seeing this problemm http://askubuntu.com/questions/485999/apt-indicator-errorbrokencount0
<DoDiesis> cfhowlett: no, I think it is good, but before coming here I tried to do it by myself and obtained the bad result I wrote before. If you think I should retry, I will do it, hoping that this time Isucceed
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, assuming 1. underlying OS is good, then reinstalling grub should quickly cure you
<DoDiesis> well, ok. So I will go to the page you advised me and I should solve my problem. Have I understood correctly?
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, yes,
<DoDiesis> cfhowlett: thank you so much. A last question: Can I do all that remaining with this live CD? or there is another way to do so?
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, yes, live cd is required.
<DoDiesis> perfect. Now I go and try. Thousend thanks to you! :)
<cfhowlett> DoDiesis, happy2help
<DoDiesis> :-) bye for now :-)
<xubuntu511> mu
<xubuntu511> hi
<DoDiesis> Hi all, hi cfhowlett
<DoDiesis> Unfortunately I did not succeed reisnstalling grub
<DoDiesis> At booting, after BIOS check, I receive the same message as before (Minimal bash-like line editing is supported...)
<DoDiesis> shal I format and reinstall my favourite OS Linux Xubuntu?
<DoDiesis> I see that cfhowlett is not here. Could somebody help me on making my system start again?
<DoDiesis> Hello, could somebody help me? I speak Itlaian or English
<DoDiesis> *Italian
<DoDiesis> ok. no problem. Thanks anyway. Bye all
<DoDiesis> Eccomi
<eatyourguitar> how do I delete all partitions on /sdb usb?
<eatyourguitar> unetbootin puts partitions that windows can not delete
<eatyourguitar> I'm on xubuntu now
<genii> use dd to put a bunch of zeros over the MBR
<eatyourguitar> sudo dd
<eatyourguitar> do I need to umount first?
<genii> eatyourguitar: like:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1     ..and yes, unmounting is recommended
<eatyourguitar> it says /dev/sdb not mounted /dev/sdb1 not mounted
<eatyourguitar> but I am pretty sure xbuntu automounts
<eatyourguitar> maybe cause the partitions are damaged?
<genii> Could be any number of reasons
<eatyourguitar> what about fdisk
<genii> eatyourguitar: At any rate, if it's mounted or not not mounted, that dd command will wipe out the mbr and it will think now it has no partitions
<eatyourguitar> sdb returned 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.00929667 s, 55.1 kB/s
<eatyourguitar> sdb1 returned 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.00929667 s, 55.1 kB/s
<eatyourguitar> wait
<eatyourguitar> sdb1 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.00444334 s, 115 kB/s
<genii> Should jus be sdb and not sdb1
<genii> ( the entire disk, not it's first partition)
<eatyourguitar> cause if I mount or umount it uses sdb
<eatyourguitar> when I open the mounted device in xfce I do find target
<eatyourguitar> then I get sdb1
<genii> If it mounts sdb then it already doesn't have a partition. You can format a raw disk and mount it, but it's rarely done like this
<genii> eatyourguitar: Probably using cached info. I would do: sudo eject /dev/sdb   and then physically pull it out, wait 10-12 seconds, then plug it in again
<eatyourguitar> I think I figured out why
<eatyourguitar> I used another usb storage device it has a different write speed for sdb
<eatyourguitar> but sdb1 is the same
<eatyourguitar> so sdb1 is cached in ram or hd
<eatyourguitar> makes sense right?
<genii> Not really
<eatyourguitar> so I just wiped my two usb storage devices and now I can use windows to format fat32
<genii> If you used that dd command, you will also need to make new partitions as well, before formatting them
<consolidated> fdisk /dev/disk, sdb, whatever.... then press n p 1 and hit enter twice, then press t, c, a, 1. then mkfs -t vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1 or whatever your partition is... i think.. thats memory from making a lot of fat32 formats a long time ago heh
<eatyourguitar> it worked!
<eatyourguitar> all sorted
<eatyourguitar> and did not need to install anything
<eatyourguitar> much thanks to you
<eatyourguitar> the dd thing worked
<eatyourguitar> ok so now I can make an easypeasy and a kali usb
<consolidated> dd is very versatile
<eatyourguitar> I used dd to make an audio loopback
<Junka> does xubuntu  use alsa or pulseaudio
<brainwash> Junka: pulseaudio, but technically both
<brainwash> pulseaudio can be removed if you don't like it
<Junka> brainwash: :)
<xubuntu66w> Hello. I'm having trouble installing xubuntu on my laptop. I have the drive partitioned and would like to install xubuntu on one partition and leave Windows Vista on the other.
<xubuntu66w> I have a dvd rom with xubuntu on it currently in the drive
<knome> xubuntu66w, what's the problem?
<xubuntu66w> I can't seem to get the installer to open. I've installed several other linux platforms before, but never xubuntu.
<consolidated> xubuntu66w: i'm assuming the dvd is booting ok to to "try / install" screen?
<xubuntu66w> It contains a series of folders for the install. I have tried opening the program in the "install" folder with no success. I can't get the .iso file on the drive.
<xubuntu66w> I have teamviewer if necessary
<eatyourguitar> I'm back
<eatyourguitar> unetbootin does not see my usb drive as removable storage on windows since I erased the MBR with DD on linux
<eatyourguitar> I tried to flip the removable bit
<eatyourguitar> eject etc..
<eatyourguitar> windows still sees it as removable
<eatyourguitar> do I need to clear a cache in windows?
<eatyourguitar> *nonremovable
<eatyourguitar> thats the problem
<consolidated> xubuntu66w: im sorry im slightly confused. does the DVD boot?
<xubuntu66w> So it's a problem with the flash drive rather than the linux file?
<xubuntu66w> It booted straight to windows. I could try a reboot.
<consolidated> xubuntu66w: you said DVD before. did you burn the ISO to a dvd or write it out to a flash drive?
<consolidated> eatyourguitar: did it see it as a removable disk before?
<consolidated> i know theres an issue with newer USB drives no longer showing up as "removable" in windows
<consolidated> and legacy apps needing it to be removable are breaking and MS, in very nice MS fashion, doesnt give a flying f
<knome> consolidated, remember the language, this is a family-friendly channel
<consolidated> *doesn't care  - apologies
<knome> consolidated, it's okay :)
<eatyourguitar> consolidated yes before I started doing things to the usb storage device in linux
<eatyourguitar> I used unetbootin
<eatyourguitar> but after I was done with the installer I wanted to delete all the partitions
<eatyourguitar> the only way to delete them was dd command in linux
<eatyourguitar> but it erased something on the MBR that makes the windows box see it as removable
<eatyourguitar> the bootit removable bit flip util did not work
<eatyourguitar> I can not edit the reg with regedit either
<eatyourguitar> something is protected
<consolidated> eatyourguitar: how did you partition and format it? did you do it in windows or did you do what i wrote a while back?
<consolidated> according to google setting the active flag in fdisk can cause this... i don't know ive never tested etc... seeing if i have a usb stick thats "removable" now heh
<eatyourguitar> I inserted it into my windows machine to format
<eatyourguitar> but it was weird
<eatyourguitar> it asked to format I said yes
<eatyourguitar> it said fat32
<eatyourguitar> then in disk management it says ntfs
<eatyourguitar> then I formatted fat32 again
<eatyourguitar> then I flipped the removable bit
<consolidated> im trying to test but windows has decided it needs to update nvidia drivers first. it knows whats better for me.
<eatyourguitar> sandisk does not have any firmware upgrade utils
<eatyourguitar> not in the free app anyway
<eatyourguitar> HP gives out firmware repair apps
<eatyourguitar> they format and set all the flags and stuff after the firmware upgrade
<consolidated> interesting...
<consolidated> just did this on my 2gb flash laying around and no difference... still removable.
<consolidated> theres a bunch of articles about sandisk drives changing from removable to non removable but it seemed to be more of a "newer drives don't show up as removable" thing and not the same drive. but i only scratched the surface of the allknowing goog
<consolidated> if you plug it into a linux machine and check dmesg does it show up as removable? like "[sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk"
<eatyourguitar> will you be here tomorrow?
<eatyourguitar> I have to leave now
<consolidated> maybe... i barely know what im doing in 10 mins... odds are i'll be procrastinating so yes probably here avoiding work.
#xubuntu 2015-01-24
<cyber023> Could somebody help me set up my 3 screens on gtx770
<gugi_> Hi, i have just installed xubuntu and i'm having troubles with web browsers sometimes i open the web browser and the computer just freezes it happened before when i had xubuntu on ubuntu the browsers work well
<gugi_> someone can help me?
<gugi_> it happens with firefox and chromium
<gugi_> and when i can run firefox without freezes and then run the icedtea plugin it freezes, icedtea used to work on ubuntu
<gugi_> everything works just fine is a browser only issue
<gugi_> browsers are consumig a lot of CPU also
<Nixus> gmm
<Nixus> all browser consume lots of cpu. on my netbook/laptop, web browsing maxes the cpu 100%
<xangua> depends on the websites you visit
<xangua> an idle browser consumes around 2 or 3% cpu
<Evil_Eric> xubuntu + SSD ='s pure linux love
<uber_hulk> Hi. Can i access my encrypted disk using live usb?
<Nixus> any trim scripts I need to know about in Xubuntu 14.10?
<forestpiskie> really quick ones?
<bazhang> uber_hulk, you still did not do a fresh install, with all those debian repos and ppa?
<Junka> is it safe to remove gigolo?
<Junka> i mean does it impact the system? i dont use it
<bluesabre> Junka, yes... gigolo is only a frontend for connecting to filesystems, it's unnecessary
<bluesabre> thunar can do everything it does by itself
<Junka> bluesabre: thanks
<flux242> hi, the dialog menu that appears by right-clicking on the desktop, is it possible to adjust it?
<Junka> can i remove the optional add on gvfs-bin ?
<Junka> or rather should i?
<flux242> Junka: i don't have it
<knome> Junka, don't try to remove everything you don't need... you'll soon notice something is not working and at that point, it's much harder to debug what went wrong
<Junka> knome: ok I will just remove gigolo then
<flux242> knome: maybe if lots of crap were not installed by default it wouldn't be necessary to remove anything
<knome> flux242, you can use the minimal ISO if you think there's too much stuff installed
<flux242> knome: that's what i'm doiing
<flux242> http://flux242.blogspot.de/2014/05/minimal-xubuntu-1404-lts-installation.html
<knome> flux242, i don't get where you're trying to get with your comments though
<flux242> it's about not removing anything unnecessary
<Junka> there is a popularity contest cron script? O.O
<knome> flux242, i didn't say "anything"
<knome> flux242, i've seen too many average users rip all kinds of libraries and packages out of their system and left with a broken one that i do not suggest that any more
<Junka> does orage calendar integrate with the default "clock" plugin?
<knome> flux242, such a system is on the borderlines of being "supported" as well, since there's no way people helping to know what the real system state is
<Junka> how can i integrate orage calendar to the clock
<flux242> Junka: what does orage do?
<flux242> i don't have it
<knome> Junka, add the orage panel applet
<flux242> because if you install xfce4-datetime-plugin the calendar is shown by left click. There was a default clock applet though which i don't know any longer if it shows a calendar
<Junka> yes true
<knome> right, datetime it is
<cfhowlett> click on the clock, the calendar drops down
<knome> i wonder if it's called orage in the panel applet list
<Junka> but it's not drop down
<knome> nope
<Junka> cfhowlett: yes but there are no events
<knome> you can move the orage window so that it feels like it is
<Junka> it feels weird :/
<Junka> ok i think it's good :D
<Junka> is orage global time needed?
<flux242> btw, 'zenity --calendar' shows calendar too
<Junka> is to possible to get notified for new emails with the indicator thing while thunderbird is closed? I know there is a plugin for emails but I dont wanna a second "letter icon" on the panel.
<flux242> Junka: http://flux242.blogspot.de/2012/06/using-of-xfce4-messenger-plugin.html
<flux242> Junka: but messenger plugin isn't supported any longer
<Junka> what is thunderbird stayed open on the background
<Junka> like pidgin does?
<Junka> but with no open window
<knome> thunderbird doesn't do that, it's a feature in pidgin
<Junka> i see
<flux242> does pidgin still depend on gstreamer 0.1?
<flux242> that's why i ditched it
<Junka> yes it's a recommended dependency
<Junka> it's a pity that gbrowsermusic does not support radio streaming (yet i hope)
<Nixus> k
<Junka> parole can't open radio streams :<
<Nixus> having some weird issues. in xubuntu 14.04, if I press the power button, it does an instant shutdown, then powers on. However, in 14.10, it works as it should: when I press the power button, it opens the log out dialog
<holstein> Junka: you can open the stream in vlc?
<Junka> holstein: yes
<Junka> rhythmbox too
<holstein> Junka: sounds like a bug, then.. i would file, after i look and make sure rb and parole "advertise" to support the stream im trying to open
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> i would make sure that i dont have any ppas or 3rd party sources "in the way", and that the issue is with the stock ubuntu packages..
<holstein> i would also make sure i am up to date with upates.. in case a fix has been applied..
<Junka> holstein: that's the case since 12.04 (at least)
<holstein> Junka: cool... 12.04 is nearly "eol" for the xubuntu specific setup, but, main ubuntu will support for 5 years..
<holstein> Junka: if you find a bug to join, that can make it "easier" in many cases.. you can join it and offer help to solve..
<holstein> could be, something in the stream codec is not able to be supported "out of the box"... due to licensing..
<Junka> the compositor still tears videos playback
<holstein> Junka: havfe you tried disabling it? or using a different one? or another GPU driver? are you using a proprietary GPU driver?
<holstein> when im using those closed source drivers, which are sometimes "better" for my needs, with better performance, or heat, etc.. i will sometimes expect and just accept compromise
<Junka> holstein: no free drivers
<Junka> when i disable it, no tearing
<holstein> still, see !bug ,and try the closed source drivers, if there are any for your hardware..
<holstein> depends on what it is that is "tearing" as to how i address it.. if its flash, i just dont worry about it, and try and avoid flash, though, i'll use the latest flash player for the chrome browser to try and compromise
<Junka> holstein: tearing while playback videos on parole
<Junka> i dont use flash
<holstein> Junka: so, now we know the player.. now, you can look into the GPU driver, *if* there is another one available, and the file type you are playing, and quality settings.. and containers..
<holstein> Junka: i'll test "known-good" video/audio on something i know well that is well supported like VLC... this is the kind of testing that a hardware vendor would do when they release the hardware with "official" support for an operating system
<holstein> in many cases, a team of experts were paid to make sure all that worked "out of the box", but, unfortunately, for another operating system that you were promised support for.. when one decides to run linux, it'll be a matter of weeding through a lot of these details on one's own
<zulema> hey guy, i'm using 14.04, and i have everytime i reboot a warning that says invalid option: -session, does anybody knows hoy can i get rid of it? thaks
<brainwash> zulema: a popup window?
<zulema> yes
<brainwash> go to Settings -> Session and Startup -> Session
<brainwash> and clear the session cache
<brainwash> make also sure that you don't save the session on logout
<zulema> ok thanks!
<zulema> problem solved, thanks!
<xubuntu99w>  Hi. Have issue with ext disk drive when mounted by another user. Disk is mounted but user can't access files
<xubuntu99w> Turning the user account to admin does not solve the issue
<xubuntu99w> IIt seems the file manager is lost as the media has type 'unknown'
<xubuntu99w> when it has proper type when disk is mounted from main account (and everything works well on main account)
<brainwash> xubuntu99w: can you access the files if you navigate to /media/<other user>/<label> ?
<xubuntu99w> No. Also from there, the user can't access the files
<brainwash> you could adjust the permissions
<xubuntu99w> When disk is mounted from main account, it has proper permissions
<xubuntu99w> But when mouned from user account, the owner is root instead of being the account owner
<brainwash> that's odd
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> i would try just setting the user permissions, and see if that addresses it
<xubuntu99w> ok, i 'll have a try. I am not logged to my xubuntu laptop at now. Be patient...
<holstein> brainwash: one would expect read permissions, though.. correct?
<brainwash> holstein: I guess so
<xubuntu99w> IIndeed, all folders /media/<username> are owned by root with read permission for others
<holstein> if root made them, then they will be root
<holstein> if you created them when you were sudo, etc..
<holstein> or, thats what i would expect.. i would just look at what the permissions are, and if i want another user to write, i would chown
<xubuntu99w> but normally the ext disk when mouned on /media/<username>/<diskname> is owned by the user who mounted it
<brainwash> /media/<user> is 750 here
<xubuntu99w> this is true when mounting from the main account, but not anymore when doing the same from another account
<holstein> xubuntu99w: there really is no "main" account, though.. just different users with different levels of permissions
<xubuntu99w> Right, by main account, I mean my account with admin permissions
<xubuntu99w> Other accounts are for my children
<holstein> xubuntu99w: sure.. the "admin", or sudo, or root, can do more
<holstein> xubuntu99w: if you want a "child"'s user to have write access, you can give it to them.. but, the admin will need to do that
<holstein> you have the users locked down, basically..
<xubuntu99w> I I checked permissons on / media/<username>
<xubuntu99w> root is owner, no permissions for other user
<holstein> sure, so chown them to the user, or give the user permission for the ext disk..
<holstein> xubuntu99w: http://askubuntu.com/questions/405993/usb-drive-auto-mounted-by-user-but-gets-write-permissions-for-root-only for example
<brainwash> I would try http://askubuntu.com/a/276670
<xubuntu99w> well, not sure this is required, because that does not prevent to access the disk correctly when mounted from the sudo account
<holstein> xubuntu99w: i dont understand your question, but, "Root" or sudo will be able to access it still
<xubuntu99w> even though /media/<username> is owned by root with no permissions for others
<holstein> you likely sudo created that directory, to mount the stick in..
<xubuntu99w> still the folder underneath corresponding the ext disk name has proper permissions
<holstein> "proper" will just be a matter of what you need
<brainwash> look at my link, it explains how to remove the additional <username> layer
<xubuntu99w> IIn fact, I switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu at some point in time
<xubuntu99w> And I do not remember having had this issue on Ubuntu
<holstein> sure.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so, the underlying permissions we are discussing are the same
<holstein> xubuntu99w: nah. it'll be the same
<xubuntu99w> My children would have told me for sure
<holstein> its not an "issue" really.. its just the way its designed
<xubuntu99w> Yes, but when connecting an external disk, this is supposed to work...
<holstein> xubuntu99w: if you want to set the system up like that, it will
<brainwash> it's just udisks2, a new version which tries to do everything better... but creates new limitations and annoyances
<holstein> its not a xubuntu vs ubuntu.. its a newer linux system change..
<xubuntu99w> Anyway, will try to change permissions or remove the "additional <username> layer" as mentionned above
<holstein> sounds like a plan.. cheers
<xubuntu99w> Thanks, will let you know the outcome if I can solve it a few minutes....
<xubuntu99w> Great ! Just changes the owner and group  of all /media/<username> folders, and it works fine now !
<xubuntu99w> Thanks a lot for your help !!!
<Nixus> have a weird issue in Xubuntu 14.04. when I press the power button, it does an instant shutdown, then reboots. my button is set to "ask" in power manager. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!
<brainwash> Nixus2: this here appears to be related to your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2258213
#xubuntu 2015-01-25
<Nixus> anyone know of an alternative task switcher when you press "alt-tab" thanks
<bazhang> for xfce4?
<Unit193> Well you can change your window manager.
<Nixus> yeh
<Nixus> like?
<Nixus> I want something lightweight like xfwm
<Nixus> my Xubuntu 14.04 does an instant shutdown, then power up again when I press the power button. Any help is appreciated. Thank you !
<onr> how to pronounce it? ex-ubuntu
<onr> or like you say xylophone? or zubuntu? maybe shubuntu (chinese-esque)?
<onr> i've been using xubuntu but this keeps my mind busy for a while
<onr> *for years
<cfhowlett> surely there are other aspects of ubuntu more deserving of your valuable intellect???
<onr> it's embarrassing, i can't tell anyone i'm using xubuntu, just because i can't pronounce it
<cfhowlett> onr, just say ubuntu.  done.  nextt.
<onr> i say i use ubuntu with xfce if i really have to (and i pronounce it "x face")
<Nixus>  my Xubuntu 14.04 does an instant shutdown, then power up again when I press the power button. Any help is appreciated. Thank you !
<Nixus> fresh install
<Unit193> Xubuntu (/zuːˈbuːntuː/ zoo-BOON-too)
<onr> yay zubuntu!
<onr> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<onr> Nixus: settings > power manager > "when power button is pressed" > ?
<bennypr0fane> I'm trying to get the "open as administrator" option in Thunar file manager. It has this sort of extensions manager for that, but no extensions there to install. Would anyone happen to know which package I would need for that?
<elfy> bennypr0fane: I add custom actions to do that
<elfy> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunarCustomActions
<elfy> if you do that - bear in mind we no longer have gksu installed - so that will need installing or replace gksu with pkexec and it'll work
<bennypr0fane> elfy: I have gksu installed
<elfy> then they should work as it shows on those pages
<bennypr0fane> elfy: thanks. "custom actions" is what I meant with "add-on manager". I defined the "open folder as root" one now, but it doens't show up in the context menu when I right-click a folder. it's ther only when clicking on files
<elfy> what command do you have for the actions?
<bennypr0fane> gksudo thunar %f
<bennypr0fane> what's the differnece between gksu and gksudo anyway?
<elfy> mmm - should work, pkexec thunar %f works here - pretty sure I just changed that to pkexec
<bennypr0fane> I can't know if it works, I don't even get the opportunity to try it :-D
<bennypr0fane> btw which irc client would you recommend for Xfce? Is X-Chat the best for you?
<elfy> using hexchat currently
<bennypr0fane> elfy: cool, gonna try that
<elfy> have you closed and re-opened thunar?
<bennypr0fane> xchat is a bit tooo...basic for my taste
<elfy> hexchat is more or less a maintained xchat
<bennypr0fane> ok, thanks for your help!
<remline> elfy, interesting, hexchat is news to me. Why does Xubuntu ship with XChat instead of hexchat?
<cfhowlett> remline, no one noticed that xchat has been deprecated.  perhaps a bug report?
<remline> It looks like xchat code hasn't been touched for 5 years
 * remline is now using hexchat, just installed via apt-get
<brainwash> remline: xubuntu 14.10 does not install xchat anymore
<remline> brainwash, thanks for the info, I am on trusty. Did they replace xchat, or just remove it?
<elfy> just removed it
<brainwash> "XChat is removed from the default installation; we recommend trying the Pidgin IRC feature if you need to connect sporadically."
<Meerkat> so xubuntu comes with no IRC client?
<remline> I tried to use Pidgin for IRC once, but I couldn't understand its interface. I'm just too used to mIRC/xchat style.
<brainwash> the question is, why isn't heychat installed as replacement then
<brainwash> hexchat
<remline> Does anyone use Dropbox? What's up with the ugly white+transparent tray icon?
<brainwash> remline: the dropbox app has been rewritten recently and people started complaining about the tray icon. it either went missing or the appearance was broken
<brainwash> https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-us/search?commit=Search&query=icon
<remline> brainwash, that looks like a very ecumenical issue. People on Win, Mac, and linux are all having problems with the tray icon :)
<remline> Fortunately mine hasn't disappeared -- it just looks ugly
<brainwash> on would think that dropbox has the resources to test this properly and not release some beta software
<remline> I'm thankful that they release a Linux client at all
<cfhowlett> remline, likewise
<Nixus> my Xubuntu 14.04 does an instant shutdown, then power up again when I press the power button. Any help is appreciated. Thank you !
<Nixus> It's a fresh install also.
<Nixus> anyone?
<Nixus> ?
<Nixus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nixus2> Anyone know how to make Xubuntu execute keys after suspend? Thanks!
<Azelphur> what do you mean by execute keys?
<Azelphur> the laptop is in a very low power state on suspend, I'm not sure it can do anything "after suspend"
<Nixus2> So i have a bug when I shut the lid on my laptop, the cursor disappears. But, to get it back, i have to exit GUI (Ctrl alt f1) then go back to GUI (Ctrl alt f7). Can i do make this automated?
<Azelphur> Nixus2: not that I know of,
<Nixus2> Ok
<pleia2> Nixus2: is your system fully up to date? I remember a bug about that a while back, but it was fixed
<dxerf> hello
<Nixus2> Ehy
<Nixus2> Yes, fresh install too after apt-get dist-uograde, etc.
<Nixus2> Upgrade*
<Nixus2> Is there a command that opens and closes the non-gui terminal?
<bekks> Nixus2: Which non-gui terminal?
<Nixus2> The ctrl alt f1
<Nixus2> Maybe a virtual key press?
<Nixus2> So ctrl alt f1, then ctrl alt f7? I don't have coding experience
<bekks> that switching terminals, not closing them.
<bekks> If you want to close them, type "exit" and press enter.
<Nixus2> Ctrl f7 goes back to GUI
<Nixus2> Ctrl alt f7*
<bekks> Yes, but it does not "close" any terminals.
<Nixus2> I have to deal with the cursor disappearing, or having my power button do an instant restart... :-/
<Nixus2> Eq
<Nixus2> Each issue in either 14.04 or 14.10
<dxerf> is there a way in xfce to not have a window move between virtual screens if I drag it to the end of the window?
<Hund> dxerf: Check settings.
<Hund> dxerf: I know its there somewhere. :P I dont remember where though.
<dxerf> Hund: heh, no prob...I'll dig around
<dxerf> new to xfce4
<Hund> dxerf: Im not using Xfce atm so I cant check. :P
<Hund> dxerf: And welcome!
<dxerf> no prob, I'm on a mac right now myself.  And thanks!
<dxerf> I love gnome but the notifications and docky crashing sorta made it...uh...frustrating?
<Hund> dxerf: Im going to pretend I didnt heard that. ;) haha
<Hund> I stopped using GNOME when they released version 3.
<dxerf> haha I understand..  It's work related mostly although I got a mac mini for at home so I can keep comfortable with it.  If it helps the Linux box is the most powerful box in the house?
<Hund> haha! I dont mind what others are using. Its fun to tease people though. :P
<dxerf> I still go back to it a little bit but xfce is incredibly fast and maybe not as "showy" but if I can have a dock that doesn't crash all the time...I can be okay with that. :)
<dxerf> I understand...  Mac != compile kernel = "less cool points"
<Nixus2> Anyone know of a lighterwight version of mint XFCE? Dont need all the included stuff
<Hund> dxerf: Have you tried Mate? Its a fork of Gnome 2.
<Hund> Nixus2: Dont they have a minimal version?
<Hund> Nixus2: So you can install all the packages yourself.
<Nixus2> Kinda want XFCE
<Nixus2> Yes hund
<Hund> Nixus2: I never said you couldnt install Xfce. :P
<Nixus2> Most*
<dxerf> Hund: I haven't..  It wasn't on Ubuntu for a while and then I just tried to stick it out with gnome-shell.  I like what gnome-shell is trying to do, they just need to step back, work on it for longer and make a better release.
<Nixus2> Well..
<Nixus2> Id have to remove all the mate dependencies and stuff
<Hund> dxerf: Ah! :)
<Hund> Nixus2: Remove Mate deps? Im not sure Im following you now. :P
<Nixus2> Why?
<Hund> Nixus2: I never mentioned Mate.
<Nixus2> Yes?
<Hund> Nixus2: I wasnt talking to you when I mentioned Mate.
<Nixus2> Oh!
<Nixus2> Im sorry
<Hund> :D
<Nixus2> :-P
<Hund> Nixus2: I checked and they dont have a minimal version.
<Nixus2> Yeah, just as i thoughg
<Hund> Nixus2: But if you dont want all the "extra" whats the point in installting Mint? Why not Xubuntu?
<Nixus2> Too bad debian doesnt support steam...
<Nixus2> Is there a lightweight distro using xfce for me? Have about 6-7 months of linux experience. I am fine with using google, etc.
<Hund> Nixus2: Xubuntu? :P
<Nixus2> I have issues :-/
<Hund> What kinds of issues?
<Nixus2> Either my mouse disappearing or my power button doing a force restart
<Nixus2> Each in different versions. The curaor issue in 14.10, and the power button in 14.04
<Hund> Nixus2: When does it disappear?
<Nixus2> When i shut my laptop lid.
<Nixus2> To get it back, i have to do ctrl alt f1, then ctrl alt f7
<Hund> Nixus2: Have you tried disabling screen lock?
<Nixus2> Yes, i dont use one in the first place either
<Nixus2> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1297144 comment #26
<Hund> Nixus2: Its a know bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1297144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297144 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Invisible cursor after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hund> Oh
<Nixus2> Some people are having the issue after removing lock screen, like !e
<Nixus2> Me*
<Hund> Well, then you play the waiting game. :P
<Nixus2> -_-
<Nixus2> Maybe a different distro?
<Hund> Thats a solution. Not something I would recomend as you most likley will run into the same problem on another distro.
<Nixus2> The cursor didnt disappear in 14.04...
<Hund> Nixus2: Thats a older version. I think its a LTS version though. But old stuff is boring. :P
<Nixus2> I guess....
<Nixus2> Its lts
<Hund> But I really dont see that as a dealbreaker bug though.
<Hund> But its kinda old. Thats a bit worrying.
<Hund> How about trying the upcoming version 15.04?
<Nixus2> Not out yet...
<Hund> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<bekks> Hund: Thats 14.10, not 15.04
<Hund> bekks: What?
<Nixus2> Maybe!
<bekks> Hund: That daily live isnt 15.04, but 14.10 based.
<Hund> bekks: Oh? But it says 15.04?
<bekks> Hund: Oh, so they changed that link. Nevermind :)
<Hund> bekks: :D
<bekks> Nonetheless, you shouldnt use 15.04 unless you can handle bugs on your own ;)
<xubuntu996> hi
<xubuntu996> Puedo hablar en español?
<knome> !es | xubuntu996
<ubottu> xubuntu996: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu996> ok thanks
<remline> I just found the option to allow drag and drop reordering of the window buttons. Nice!
#xubuntu 2016-01-25
<nedstark> #kubuntu
<DrCool> kubuntu?  Traitor....
<xangua> Storm trooper: you traitor!
<ObrienDave> I can't get to the logon password screen
<ObrienDave> opening splash screen then blank. press power button, get closing splash screen. and that's all. grrrrrrrr
<Unit193> ObrienDave: From first bootup, as in you are using autologin or what?  Care to share more details?
<ObrienDave> no auto login
<Unit193> Ah, try taking off 'quiet splash' from the grub boot line, then.
<ObrienDave> ok, will do. back asap
<xubuntu84o> hi
<xubuntu84o> ?
<markwalt> Hi
<xubuntu84o> how are u, ? I wonder if the "noram" boot option can be used in Xubuntu too
<xubuntu84o> im using live usb here and tried pressing tab at the live usb menu, then wrote noram before the --
<xubuntu84o> but didnt work
<ObrienDave> Unit193, nope, still hangs somewhere between quiet splash and $vt_handoff
<ObrienDave> i think LOL
<Unit193> That should have given you a lot of messages to show more where it dies.  Or you can try flipping VTs.
<Unit193> xubuntu84o: Are you thinking of 'toram' rather than 'noram'?
<ObrienDave> i tried removing vt_handoff but that gave me something about error parsing PCC
<ObrienDave> i have no clue
<xubuntu84o> im very sleepy here lol
<xubuntu84o> toram
<xubuntu84o> sorry yes,
<Unit193> That one works.
<xubuntu84o> unit193, was that answer to me or to obrien
<ObrienDave> hopefully to you LOL
<xubuntu84o> unite193, what could be the reason that isnt working when I try to use it
<xubuntu84o> im also trying to edit the lilo file, not sure if it works if i edit that one, and its not in the same folder that the ubuntu documentation says
<Unit193> ...What are you booting onto?
<xubuntu84o> sorry, what do u mean
<xubuntu84o> what kind of devce?
<ouroumov> noram would have been a weird boot option for sure
<xubuntu84o> heh yes
<xubuntu84o> i
<xubuntu84o> unite193 im booting from a USB stick
<Unit193> So usually it gets to the screen with the little icon at the bottom, you hit shift and it'll open a language menu.  After that, you hit F6 (or whatnot) to bring up the boot line, and append 'toram' on the end.
<xubuntu84o> but are u talking about the XUbuntu screen? or the Ubuntu screen?
<Unit193> Boot sequence is the same, but I was referring to Xubuntu of course.
<xubuntu84o> I didnt get the little icon at the bottom, maybe because it is a live usb version?
<ObrienDave> purple screen, icon bottom center, same screen for most *buntus
<xubuntu84o> i get a 5 options menu. the first one is "try xubuntu without installing it" (or something like that) the others are install xubuntu.. help. To edit the "try ubuntu witout installing it" i hit TAB. and I can see the kernel boot options that are going to be used. I add the "toram" before the --
<xubuntu84o> but doesnt work. i know what screen are you talking about because i saw that in one explanation about this for ubuntu.
<xubuntu84o> but i dont get that screen
<xubuntu84o> is there a file that i can edit, and just add the toram option?
<xubuntu84o> i cant find anything about it
<Unit193> You didn't dd, you used unetbootin?
<xubuntu84o> I used another program, "universal usb installer"
<xubuntu84o> no idea unit193?
<xubuntu82o> I found the file to edit it. by the way unit, your presence is really really useful here, keep up the good work man. bye
<Afdal> huh
<Afdal> Doesn't Xubuntu come with xscreensaver preinstalled anymore?
<Afdal> Looking around on this 14.04 livecd and I can't find it
<Luyin> Afdal: xubuntu is being shipped with lightlocker afaik
<Afdal> ah
<Afdal> Oh Light Locker imitates that nasty Windows 8 settings interface doesn't it :(
<Afdal> booooo
<Luyin> Afdal: you can change lightlockers behaviour to something you like. or use another locker if you need one.
<Afdal> yeah I know
<Afdal> I'm setting up a modified Xubuntu distro for someone
<Afdal> and they really really hate Windows 8
<Afdal> maybe I'll swap it out for xscreensaver, I dunno
<Afdal> thanks for the info :)
<RoadRunner> need to install a Pidgin plugin which needs to be compiled; instructions for Debian are here https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb#compiling what needs to be done differently for Xubuntu?
<Luyin> RoadRunner: as far as I can see, nothing
<dv_> anybody knows what this dialog is that asks me to type my password to unlock something?
<dv_> it appears after unlocking the screen
<bekks> dv_: Whats written in that dialog?
<dv_> not much. I'll make a screenshot the next time it appears.
<dv_> I tried to find out what is requesting this unlock, to no avail.
<Luyin> dv_: probably something like gnome-keyring
<dv_> sometimes I have to press cancel repeatedly until it goes away
<jwr__> I'm using xinerama with triple monitors. Screen0 is two monitors (left and center) and Screen1 is the right monitor. xfce4-panel is spanning across the entirety of Screen0, which is the left and center monitor.
<jwr__> how can I get xfce4-panel to only use the center monitor?
<Luyin> jwr__: rightclick on the panel > panel settings
<jwr__> Luyin: I looked in there, and "span monitors" seemed close, but that only gives me the option of spanning across all three monitors (checked) or spanning across the left and center monitors (which is X Screen0, unchecked)
<Luyin> jwr__: uncheck "span monitors", then move the panel to the place you want it to be
<ouroumov> I have a feature request: when we do ALT+TAB to switch between windows, it would be nice if the switcher would appear on all screens in a multi screen setup.
<Luyin> ouroumov: you can set this up in xfce 4.12 ;)
<ouroumov> Really? Awesome!
<ouroumov> Thanks!
<Luyin> at least I think so, but I don't seem to find it
<ochosi> ouroumov: that happens by default in xubuntu
<Luyin> which xfce version is shipped with current xubuntu releases?
<jwr__> happens by default for me
<jwr__> and i'm on xfce 4.12, xubuntu 14.04
<ouroumov> I tried that on 14.04, hadn't noticed. :o
<ochosi> maybe you only looked at one monitor at a time ;)
<ochosi> you need to focus on both at the same time!
<raaquio> Hi ppl! I'm having an issue with my WiFi connection that i dont know whats happening. The wifi is working good at me phone and tablet, but since yesterday my Xubuntu recognize The signal, tell me thats is connected, but it is not.
<raaquio> No bits coming except for The qbittorrent program.
<raaquio> In Qbittorrent is like nornal
<raaquio>  But nothing happens in The browser, nothing open, neither The emails in thunderbird.
<bekks> raaquio: Maybe qbittorrent is just using the whole bandwidth then.
<raaquio> I thought about it, but then i close The program, and still The same thing.
<raaquio> I try to apt-get install in terminal and no signal too. :/
<raaquio> bekks: kinda strange, don't it?
<bekks> How do you determine wether "bits are coming through"?
<raaquio> bekks: don't know, how?
<bekks> You stated that - so you have to tell us.
<raaquio> bekks: let me see
#xubuntu 2016-01-26
<RoadRunner> having problems with cmake compiling a plugin for Pidgin; following instructions from here https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb#compiling but after cmake get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667591/ with this CMakeError.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667601/
<RoadRunner> anybody out there?
<SillusWo> Running Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, upated kernel to v4.2.8 so that I can get intel wifi drivers going, but after updating kernel and rebooting the DE crashes after logging in, just a background image
<SillusWo> Found some post online where someone had a simillar problem and fixed by alt+F2 into ttyl2 and entering xfce4-panel however that fails for me.
<jarnos> Alt-tab function is confusing when there are only few apps open. It is sometimes hard to see which app is selected.
<Luyin> jarnos: you can set the behaviour of alt+tab as you like in the settings dialogue
<jarnos> Luyin, in which dialog?
<PoisonedDragon> Hi guys. Anyone home?
<Luyin> !ask > PoisonedDragon
<ubottu> PoisonedDragon, please see my private message
<Luyin> jarnos: xfce settings, the ones you can reach via application menu > settings
<PoisonedDragon> Does anyone remember the file, and it's location, that stored the list of installed network hardware? I want to delete old entries and relabel the network interface labels.
<jarnos> Luyin, which specific setting?
<Luyin> jarnos: it's in the window manager settings somewhere, either the basic or the advanced settings dialogue
<PoisonedDragon> I found it.
<PoisonedDragon>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net.rules
<tweety> having problems with cmake compiling a plugin for Pidgin; following instructions from here https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb#compiling but after cmake get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667591/ with this CMakeError.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667601/
<Luyin> tweety: seems you don't have a C++ compiler installed. got gcc?
<tweety> Luyin: I am a newbie :), is there a record of every opperation performed in terminal (like sudo apt intall)?
<tweety> if so, where would I find these logs?
<flocculant> /var/log/apt/ look for terminal and history log(s)
<tweety> so everything is tracked?
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> apt stuff is logged there
<tweety> thanks
<flocculant> *your* terminal log will be in ~/.bash_history
<tweety> I'll check
<Luyin> tweety: also, you can easily check whether gcc is installed if you use apt: apt search gcc will tell you whether or not gcc is installed
<tweety> so, I guess, a C++ compiler isn't a part of Xubuntu default install?
<flocculant> http://pastebin.com/ENPQA5yS is what I've got
<flocculant> ii is installed
<Luyin> tweety: no it isn't, but you can just install it
<tweety> in this command syntax, gcc doesn't get installed: "sudo apt install libpurple-dev libjson-glib-dev cmake gcc"
<tweety> ?
<Pici> I would make sure that the build-essential metapackage is installed.
<tweety> Pici: sorry, could you spell that out for me? :
<tweety> )
<Walliski> There is a package in ubuntu that is called build-essential
<Pici> tweety: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Walliski> It contains compilers and common tools that are used when compiling
<tweety> ok, and gcc is considered the best compiler that people generally use?
<Walliski> I suppose
<tweety> Luyin: after "apt: apt search gcc" got: "No command 'apt:' found, did you mean:
<tweety>  Command 'apt' from package 'apt' (main)
<tweety>  Command 'aptd' from package 'aptdaemon' (main)
<tweety> apt:: command not found
<flocculant> apt: isn't a command
<Luyin> tweety: "apt search gcc", respectively, if you want to install it right away, "apt install gcc" (last one must be run as root, or better with "sudo apt ... etc")
<Luyin> but I'd stick with Pici's build-essential command. I'm not that much in ubuntu's packaging anymore ;)
<flocculant> I'd +1 that
<flocculant> also I should mention that any gcc* I show - is what you get in the unreleased version of xubuntu ...
<tweety> after "apt" got: "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts."  am I to ignore that?
<Walliski> Installing packages is done with apt-get
<Walliski> *sigh*
<Walliski> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Luyin> Walliski: apt can easily be used as well as of current distributions of debian-based stuff
<tweety> yes, I got that, I was just checking what I had with "apt search gcc" which gave me the above warning
<Walliski> Luyin, TIL
<Walliski> Just supposed that was why it threw weird stuff, but apparently it wasn't even :D
<tweety> in any case, here's the feed to "apt search gcc": http://paste.ubuntu.com/14673821/
<tweety> unless, I am relly not understanding the list, gcc seems to be there
<Walliski> Yeah, and it shows that you have it installed now aswell
<flocculant> tweety: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<flocculant> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/build-essential
<flocculant> as Pici said - install build-essential
<tweety> so, to make a long story short, even though gcc is in my list of installed stuff, I still got to install build-essential because something else is likely missing?
<kafga> email terminal, does anyone know why? any of you experienced this and know help me?
<kafga> I wanted to understand why after I installed qBittorrent my WiFi stopped working in the browser, and email terminal, does anyone know why? any of you experienced this and know help me? qBittorrent already uninstalled and nothing has changed.
<krytarik> tweety: You should find that it's already installed, as well.
<flocculant> krytarik: build-essential?
<krytarik> Yep.
<flocculant> not going to find that installed without asking for it
<krytarik> You sure?
<flocculant> somehow
<flocculant> yea - not on a default install
<tweety> so: "apt search build-essential"?
<krytarik> → http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.10/release/xubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<flocculant> well - I'd just install build-essential
<flocculant> krytarik: wth do we seed that?
<tweety> and I am running 14.04 not 15.10
<flocculant> tweety: just install it :)
<krytarik> flocculant: It's pulled in by 'desktop-common', apparently.
<tweety> btw, when I output to ubuntu's pastebin directly, is a copy left somewhere in my logs?
<krytarik> tweety: Yep, it's not there in 14.04 indeed.
<krytarik> tweety: Nope.
<flocculant> krytarik: mmm - so that's new :)
<krytarik> flocculant: Yep, I was rather surprised, too. :P
<tweety> ok, so out of curiosity, I did "apt search build-essential" and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/14674024/ that's not the right stuff?
<flocculant> tweety: just install it - you've been pointed at it numerous times now
<tweety> flocculant: ok, ok, doing it now :)
<tweety> just want to learn as much as I can along the way
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> fwiw that apt search paste shows it at the top ;)
<xubuntu07w> Helo. If I install a daily build of Xubuntu 16.04, how do I keep it updated each day? Just apt-get update && upgrade?
<flocculant> xubuntu07w: works for me
<flocculant> if you're doing that you might want to get involved with package testing - all hands welcome
<flocculant> there's a session in -devel this weekend about that
<xubuntu07w> flocculant: I want to test. I have a computer dedicated for this.
<flocculant> \o/
<xubuntu07w> Thank you
<flocculant> at the moment probably better to pop into #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu07w> OK. I will
<flocculant> 16.04 is a bit too early for this channel
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2016-January/011006.html
<tweety> ok, so now that I got build-essential installed, do I go through this sequence of commands :https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb#compiling from the beginning or just from: " cd build
<tweety>     cmake .."?
<tweety> sorry for yet another newbie question
<xangua> tweety: did you ask in the Pidgin channel?
<xangua> Wasn't there a deb for that plugin?
<tweety> I am just confused by the presense of "cmake gcc" in the very first command "sudo apt install libpurple-dev libjson-glib-dev cmake gcc"
<tweety> xangua: I don't believe I did...
<tweety> and no, this needs to be compiled
<tweety> this was confirmed to me by the guy who wrote the plugin
<tweety> flocculant: care to toss the last pearl of wisdom to a newbie? :)
<flocculant> tweety: you say you wanted c++ compiler - that's g++ not gcc - from the package link I posted
<tweety> flocculant: my initial post was: having problems with cmake compiling a plugin for Pidgin; following instructions from here https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb#compiling but after cmake get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667591/ with this CMakeError.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667601/
<tweety> to which Luyin answered: " tweety: seems you don't have a C++ compiler installed. got gcc?"
<flocculant> right - I was just reading backlog, no idea why said dev said install what they did - all I'm saying is that build-essential is pretty much one of the useful things to have installed if you're compiling
<flocculant> personally I only compile when forced to
<tweety> ok, so now that I should have these bases covered, do I just go my "build" dir and execute cmake or do I have to repeat all the recomended commands in the initial instructions, just in case?
<tweety> *go to my build dir...
<flocculant> I tend to just redo them, never sure whether I should or not
<tweety> so if a package was already installed and I reissue the instal command, it just get overwritten, ho harm done, right?
<tweety> *gets
<flocculant> yep - no harm
<tweety> thanks for your help
<tweety> thanks everyone :)
<flocculant> welcome
<tweety> a general question about linux syntax: in a command: "sudo apt install libpurple-dev libjson-glib-dev cmake gcc"  are "cmake" and "gcc" just a part of the list of apps that are being installed or is "cmake" here a command to compile "gcc"?
<Luyin> tweety: everything after "install" are packagenames
<Luyin> tweety: you should start with taking a look at manpages of the commands you're using :) "man <command>", e. g. "man apt", "man apt-get"
<tweety> Luyin: are manpages online or a part of Xubuntu's "help" that's installed?
<Luyin> tweety: manpages are shipped with each linux distro
<Luyin> just run "man apt" in a terminal
<tweety> teach a man to fish and he will be fed for a lifetime! (or something like that) :)
<tweety> many thanks :)
<Luyin> yw tweety :)
<tweety> another q; can anyone recomend a good site that would compare and contrast linux aps of the same purpose, for example different terminal apps?
<Luyin> tweety: often wikipedia has good comparing lists of apps with the same purpose. look for a general description of what you're looking for, e. g. "terminal application", and see if there's a list on wikipedia about it.
<tweety> Luyin: that one I know, I thought maybe there is something more "local" to the linux world that the local crowd favours
<Luyin> tweety: I don't know, but if you find something feel free to share it ;)
<tweety> will do :)
<dv_> bekks, Luyin: about the unlock dialog I mentioned a few days ago, this is what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/RcJihRZ.png
<dv_> it appears after unlocking the screen. I get the impression that it only appears if I kept the screen locked for a while.
<Luyin> dv_: obviously you or someone pretending to be you tries to "change your user data", like username
<dv_> but I don't. I just unlocked the screen.
<dv_> perhaps something in the background is running, and can't run while the screen is locked, and therefore opens this dialog
<Luyin> dv_: if it could not run, you wouldn't be asked for a password, but it would either fail "silently" (meaning you would find the error logged somewhere, but have fun finding out where...) or loudly, i. e. you'd see an error message in a similar dialogue box.
<dv_> well then I have no idea.
<dv_> I tried the methods mentioned here, but they didnt help much. http://askubuntu.com/questions/562355/seemingly-random-authentication-is-required-to-change-your-own-user-data
<dv_> ahh, but I didnt try to disable policykit auth yet.
<dv_> it is not explained if this is safe to do though, or if it breaks something.
<Luyin> dv_: as a rule of thumb, if you don't know what you do, don't do it.
<krytarik> dv_: LP bug 1512002.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512002 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "Annoying dialog "Authentication is required to change your own user data"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512002
#xubuntu 2016-01-27
<tweety> anyone compiled Pidgin from source?
<knome> i am sure somebody has done that sometime.
<tweety> I could use help from that somebody :)
<knome> if it's about compiling pidgin, maybe you should ask the pidgin channel
<tweety> except thay may not know the quirks of xubuntu
<tweety> *they
<knome> so... why are you compiling pidgin to begin with?
<tweety> need a newer ver than 2.10.9
<tweety> for one of the plugins
<knome> and which xubuntu version are you running?
<krytarik> tweety: There is an official PPA for it.
<tweety> krytarik: ppa?
<krytarik> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<krytarik> tweety: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tweety> krytarik: it says there: "This PPA is deprecated.
<tweety>  
<tweety> Install the packages from the official Ubuntu repositories, or build from source instead"
<krytarik> tweety: Does it have the version of Pidgin you need for your version of Ubuntu?  Yes, it does.
<tweety> krytarik: depends on how you read this: "1:2.10.11-1ubuntu0+pidgin7.14.10 ";  does that mean that the pidgin version here is 2.10.11 or 7.14.10?
<knome> 2.10.11.
<tweety> then what the heck is 7.14.10?
<knome> please keep calm
<krytarik> tweety: Since you said you are on 14.04 anyway, that'd be "pidgin7" + "14.04" there.
<tweety> knome: I was trying to be funny :)
<tweety> krytarik: hmm, sorry, perhaps I am too slow now, but how do you decipher their version notation on that line; I mean what is pidgin 7?
<krytarik> tweety: Just some internal number.
<krytarik> Ftm, https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=trusty
<tweety> ok, so if I am running 14.o4, should I be getting 1:2.10.11-1ubuntu0+pidgin7.14.10 from your earlier link or pidgin - 1:2.10.11-1ubuntu0+pidgin6.14.04 from your last one?
<krytarik> tweety: '1:2.10.11-1ubuntu0+pidgin7.14.04' would be what's offered to you by the package manager - notice the "14.04" at the end there as well.
<krytarik> tweety: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<tweety> krytarik: I've used ppa's bfr; I guess I habbitually went to the latest ver #... and sailed by 14.04...  tired eyes...
<tweety> to sum up, then, you are sure that 2.10.12 isn't available yet (a search for pidgin here  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas gives too many options to check)?
<krytarik> tweety: I wouldn't be bothered to check any further, you got what you need.
<knome> (and it's you who need the newer version, not krytarik)
<tweety> I am just tired and was hoping for a shortcut, thanks guys :)
<tweety> after installing from a ppa get: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required. Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.".  So each of the "no longer required" packages are not removed automaticaly by the instal process and myst be removed individually by hand?
<tweety> *must
<krytarik> tweety: Read that message again.
<krytarik> If by "individually by hand" you mean "sudo apt-get autoremove", then yes.
<tweety> let me refrase, I only need to issue the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" once to remove them all?
<tweety> not to issue the same command for every package individually right?
<krytarik> Yep.
<tweety> thank God!
<krytarik> Heh.
<tweety> also, does autoremove remove all unnecessary packages that acumulated on the system to date, or just the ones created after the latest instal operation?
<krytarik> Generally.
<tweety> generally all to date?
<krytarik> Yep.
<tweety> good, so I don't have to keep track of useless junk if I dodn't have time to deal with it right there and then !  krytarik: you are just a source of good news today :)
<krytarik> I laughed, ftm. :P
<tweety> :)
<tweety> seriously though, thanks for all the help
<tweety> and now, time for sleep
<krytarik> G'night.
<tweety> G'night
<xubuntu179> @benonsoftware hey ben, how's it ben?
<xubuntu79i> hello !
<svetlana> hi
<xubuntu79i> I discover this OS !
<xubuntu79i> I taked the 15.10 it's a good idea ?
<svetlana> yes
<svetlana> welcome to xubuntu
<svetlana> and also welcome to freenode, which is where the xubuntu's channel lives, as well as many other sister channels
<svetlana> hi again
<xubuntu90d> Sorry my PC reboot
<svetlana> it's ok, it took you right back in
<xubuntu90d> Yes, it's very nice, I a have a new PC... more speed
<xubuntu90d> In three months I can install the LTS version, but why VLC is not supported ?
<svetlana> odd. where do you see that?
<xubuntu90d> It's not in the base package !
<svetlana> where are youuu
<Luyin> he's gone
<svetlana> i think it's not built-in and he wants to install it in software center
<Luyin> probably, yes
<Afdal> Hey can someone tell me what file stores the settings managed by Settings -> Appearance?
<xubuntu59d> Hello !
<xubuntu59d> This time I have my French Xubuntu it's great !
<xubuntu59d> I my recup my configuration Thunderbird and Firefox !
<xubuntu59d> Sorry I must !
<manifolder> hello
<Afdal> Can anyone tell me where all the applications menu settings are stored?
<Afdal> I'm making a custom Xubuntu build and I want to modify the default menu slightly
<manifolder> /etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus/
<Guest13960> problem installing gadmei usb tv stick utv380
<Afdal> is it just xfce-applications.menu?
<manifolder> apparently
<Afdal> or does xfce-settings-manager.menu control some aspect too?
<Afdal> oh wait
<Afdal> the settings manager is just the settings submenu isn't it
<Guest13960> yes
<Guest13960> actually im new on xubuntu
<Afdal> What about /etc/xdg/menus/?
<Afdal> /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<manifolder> checking
<manifolder> oh no wonder
<manifolder> the new menu is called whisker not application menu
<Afdal> I'm primarily concerned with the application menu, since it also affects the menu when you right-click on desktop
<manifolder> /usr/share/xfce4/whiskermenu
<Guest13960> ok lets try
<manifolder> shows the defaults
<manifolder> so if youre setting up a build I'd edit that
<Afdal> what
<manifolder> /usr/share/xfce4/whiskermenu/defaults.rc
<Afdal> <.<
<manifolder> ?
<Afdal> I...
<Afdal> I'm not sure that's right >.>
<manifolder> why?
<Afdal> hmm
<Afdal> hold on
<Afdal> seems like that just concerns the Whisker menu-exclusive elements of the Whisker menu
<Afdal> yeah I don't think that's what I'm looking for
<Afdal>  /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu  and /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu seem to be what I want but I'm not sure which is which
<Afdal> Okay lemme describe what I wanna do actually
<Afdal> I want to take my settings from .config/menus
<Afdal> and copy them to wherever the base file is
<Afdal> presuming that's even a good idea
<Afdal> the .config/menus file on my current system has a lot of entries for applications that won't be already installed on this livecd build
<Afdal> that'll probably mess something up won't it
<Afdal> you know what, I think /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu is just for Xfce sessions
<Afdal> not a Xubuntu session...
<sidi> Can anyone please confirm that they can't execute any shell script inside /run? like, sudo echo -e "#!/bin/sh\necho Hello" > /run/foo && chmod +x /run/foo && /run/foo
<Afdal> So uh
<Afdal> I"m sure this issue has been brought up before
<Afdal> but light locker doesn't want to disable screen blanking when running fullscreen applications
<Afdal> The supposed fix found here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1309744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Medium,Fix released]
<Afdal> There is one easy workaround: replace the '' in line 435 with 'xfce' and it should work.
<Afdal> I checked my xdg-screensaver script and it seems to have already been applied
<xubuntu91d> I'm trying to upgrade from Xubuntu 14.04 to 15.10 but I need to make a pit-stop at 15.04. The automatic upgrade does not seem to want to start even though I click the "Upgrade" button.
<xubuntu91d> Can someone give me a link to download 15.04 so I can burn it to CD? Can't find the archives.
<genii> xubuntu91d: Probably better to try: sudo do-release-upgrade   ...and see what that does first
<xubuntu91d> Okay, I'll give that a try.
<xubuntu91d> "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<xubuntu91d> === Command terminated with exit status 1 (Wed Jan 27 14:40:05 2016) ===
<xubuntu91d> Could be that I have CUDA 7.5 shoehorned in here. Thanks for the tip. I'll keep at it.
<krytarik> xubuntu91d: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened
<xubuntu91d> Yes, looks like most arrows point to proprietary video drivers.
<marcc> Anybody know how to change the alt-RMB window movement shortcut?
<Luyin> rmb?
<svetlana> right mouse button :-)
<Luyin> marcc: xfce settings manager > window manager tweaks > accessibility > key to grab and move windows
<Luyin> I actually love it that nearly every "[how] can I" question regarding xfce can be answered ^^
<marcc> Luyin: that works great! Thank you.
<Luyin> yw
#xubuntu 2016-01-28
<Poisoned_Dragon>  ,0`
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ooops, sorry. Trying to unfreeze my touchpad left click.
<axk4545_> I just installed xubuntu on a secondary hdd. my primary hdd also has grub and Fedora installed. How do I make that grub the bootloader and remove the second one?
<nedstark> here's 1 way http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<nedstark> axk4545_
<Poisoned_Dragon> Personally, when I have different installs on separate drives, I just handle it with the boot menu from the bios. If I had multiple installs on the same drive, then i would make the effort.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, that's more chat than help. so, I digress.
<jalt> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu 14.04.01 (amd64) and I am unsure about how to optin for enablement stacks (i.e., newer kernel and X). The ubuntu wiki shows some examples, but is not particularly clear, nor does it seem particularly up to date. Any tips? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> I see perfectly described how to install a new kernel+ drivers, just install the driver, etc
<jalt> xangua, more than half the page is for 12.04, the hwe-support-status tool does not exist for 14.04, the first example is for vivid even though wily has been out for quite a while, and it includes wayland, which is not explained why is it needed.
<jalt> it also does not say whether the process is reversible
<xangua> I perfectly see instructions for trusty first and then for precise, also what exactly you want to do and Why?
<xangua> Do you want to upgrade the kernel and xorg drivers? Just the kernel?
<jalt> vlc has choppy performance, so i want to see if updating the kernel and the X stack will bring some improvements. I would prefer to try updating to the equivalent of the latest lts available for download, which is xubuntu 14.04.2 (for some reason it does not match ubuntu's 14.04.3). since it is not clear from the wiki how to do that, i will consider updating to the 15.10, wily stacks.
<jalt> to the best of my knowledge, there is nothing similar to dist-upgrade for the LTS point releases other than using the enablement stacks
<xangua> jalt: so you want to fix VLC "choppiness" updating the kernel and drivers? That sounds to me like an XY problem but you should be able to do with the very first command is shown, Trusty> desktop
<jalt> XY?
<xangua> Xyproblem.info
<jalt> the same version of VLC on the same version of Xubuntu, on a different computer, runs fine, so it is not so inconceivable that newer X or kernel can help
<jalt> anyway, i will follow the wiki instructions for the enablement stacks
<jalt> thanks xangua
<nareshnk> Hello Gentlemen, i have a cloud server.. and installed ubuntu on this.. i this i installed CakePHP framework .. and tmp directory is 777 permission. But some time my tmp directory permission changed automatically frm 777 unable to write
<krytarik> !crosspost | nareshnk
<ubottu> nareshnk: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<akis> hi all. i am upgrading some packages and i got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/14686793/ . Can i proceed without verification? Is it safe?
<akis> hi all. i am upgrading some packages and i got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/14686793/ . Can i proceed without verification? Is it safe?
<Executioner> probably the wrong channel but worth asking: anyone has a binary for htop for armel platform?
<sw0rdy> hi
<sw0rdy> anyone there?
<knome> sw0rdy, ask your question and find out
<knome> lunch ->
<sw0rdy> I want to install xubuntu on a 8GB usb-stick knome
<sw0rdy> can a minimal CD version function well enough... I want to use vbox and create a VM with it's hdd file on another big external USB Hardrive
<sw0rdy> oh shoot, I had the wrong idea of what a minimal CD is... I guess I meant a server-edition not a desktop-edition of ubuntu
<xubuntu39w> h\
<xubuntu39w> hi
<xubuntu39w> reboot =c
<xubuntu39w> \clear
<xubuntu39w> ex't
<xubuntu61wsa> yesterday i got some updates for my server, using xubuntu. the updates were commands such as "passwd" and other commands that i dont remember right now.. clearly someone tried to get in my system, but why did these commands come from xubuntus update server (sweden)? its strange to me or can someone explain this to me. regards
<xubuntu61wsa> ofc no of the commands worked it failed to "download update package" but still it seems strange.
<xubuntu61wsa> and my internet connection died during the "attack"
<xubuntu61wsa> was watching boondock saints 2 and it stopped half way and then i checked my server computer (that only shares my internet connection) and there these commands were sent to me through xubuntus update server (swe)
<Pici> xubuntu61wsa: er, there was a real update for passwd in trusty-proposed recently.
<xubuntu61wsa> is this true? why did it fail to download. maby its just my crappy internet connection that failed during these updates.
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+publishinghistory
<Pici> I don't know why it failed. Could have been a mirror issue, or a bad connection.
<genii> Could also have been updates to any of these packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=passwd
<xubuntu61wsa> ok, so i should still trust my xubuntu system and stop being so d*mn paranoid? :)
<Pici> yes :)
<xubuntu61wsa> haha ok =)
<xubuntu61wsa> thanks
<xubuntu61wsa> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<xubuntu61wsa> =)
<xubuntu61wsa> love xubuntu its user friendly anyone can use it
<xubuntu53w> Hi !
<xubuntu53w> I will like to know how to create a partition common to 2 linux distros where i can store my files, photos and so on... any idea?
<xubuntu53w> I thought to create a /data partition but the partitio will be linked with one distro.. I mean in the / directory.....
<genii> Just mount whatever partition you create to somewhere like /home/yourname/mystuff
<xubuntu53w> genii: yes I could do it... but which meas I will have to increase the size of my /home folder...
<genii> Why do you believe that you will need to increase the folder size?
<xubuntu53w> I already created my partition for the files when I installed xubuntu.. using gparted
<xubuntu53w> and what I saw is that xubuntu automatically mounted the partition
<xubuntu53w> and created a directory /media/stephane/Data (Data is the name of my partition
<genii> That is the usual behaviour, but if you have an /etc/fstab entry for it to mount elsewhere, that will be used instead
<xubuntu53w> when using gparted to install xubuntu I created a /partito with 30Gb and the /partiton is already full...
<xubuntu53w> ok
<xubuntu53w> genii: right... I didnt think about this solution with fstab...
<xubuntu53w> I can try it...
<xubuntu53w> Thanks genii !
<xubuntu39w> One tricky question! I have a acer aspire one with 8GB hdd and 8GB SD card. Is possible to use them in xubuntu as 16gb HDD. I read somewhere that you can do it
<xubuntu39w> Something like merge it, not use it as external hdd
<xubuntu01w> Hi ! I installed xubuntu + 1 partion in ext4 I use to store my files, photos, and so on... and the mount point is: Data1. by default its automatically mounted in teh /media folder..
<xubuntu01w> If I want my partition mounted in teh home folder how can I do?
<xubuntu01w> and is it possible?
<krytarik> !fstab | xubuntu01w
<ubottu> xubuntu01w: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xubuntu01w> thanks ubottu: its the 3rd time I read it and it doesnt work.
<xubuntu01w> in the fstab file
<xubuntu01w> thanks
<xubuntu01w> i will try somthing else
<xubuntu46w> someone hola
<xubuntu46w> hot to get from xubuntu terminal to my down sytem files
<knome> xubuntu46w, to what?
<xubuntu46w> hola i want to change /boot on onther ubuntu disk with xubuntu terminal
<xubuntu46w> permission denied
<xubuntu46w> i have new server want to change /boot partion to onther disk
<genii> Your description is still very confusing
<knome> umm.. why do you want to do that?
<xubuntu46w> i toke down the server got up with xubuntu and i want to edit the down server /boot
<xubuntu46w> need to rplace disk
 * Luyin doesn't get it
<xubuntu46w> cannot change boot on running system from disk to disk
<Luyin> what do you mean, "from disk to disk"?
<xubuntu46w> i have two hdd
<Luyin> do you want to replace the hard drive on which your /boot data lies?
<xubuntu46w> si
<xubuntu46w> yes
<Luyin> xubuntu46w: back it up, then move it?
<xubuntu46w> i edit fstab
<xubuntu46w> i want to change /boot
<xubuntu46w> from disk to disk
<xubuntu46w> already cp /olddisk/boot/* /newdisk/boot/
<xubuntu46w> need to mv /olddisk/boot /olddisk/old.boot
<xubuntu46w> i get device busy
<xubuntu46w> so i got up with xubuntu
<xubuntu46w> used xubuntu terminal to get into olddisk/boot
<xubuntu46w> but cannot change it
<xubuntu46w> no permission
<xubuntu46w> comprendo ??
<Luyin> no
<Luyin> i still don't understand what you're trying to achieve
<Luyin> sorry
<flocculant> reads to me like - dead disk, replace dead disk with new one, set up new disk with information from old one
<flocculant> possibly just needing to use sudo to do whatever's needed
<xubuntu46w> no worries thenks any way i ll try to work with grub command
<Luyin> this doesn't make any more sense to me now... flocculant I was thinking the same, but I'm reluctant to advise somebody giving such vague information about what he's trying to do to use sudo :D
#xubuntu 2016-01-29
<the4ndy> Hey, so I added a second NIC to my Xubuntu machine and it works fine, but whenever i plug anything into the second NIC (or anytime anything network wise changes on that NIC) the OS defaults to that as the "main" connection
<the4ndy> this is very very annoying as i typically use that second NIC for things that are NOT connected to the internet (ie configuring new network devices)
<the4ndy> can anyone point me in the right direction to either forcing the OS to ALWAYS default to eth0 or a way to at least manually adjust the default network connection
<xubuntu59w> Hey guys, I'm having some issues with 15.10 and what seems to be compositing crashing. I've done some basic troubleshooting, but I was wondering if anyone could help me pinpoint what's going on.
<svetlana> what have you got so far?
<xubuntu59w> I haven't pulled any logs yet, but so far I've run through the gamut of *ubuntu systems to see if that was it, tried 3 different graphics cards, the onboard video for my mobo. Tried all proprietary and non drivers
<xubuntu59w> Tried changing the compositor
<xubuntu59w> I can get compositing to function correctly by switching to a VT and back to VT7
<xubuntu59w> Also of note, I installed both openSUSE tumbleweed and Arch with XFCE and the same thing was happening
<xubuntu59w> It's pretty perplexing to say the least.
<svetlana> what are the symptoms when it looks/behaves "wrong"?
<xubuntu59w> I'm unable to switch from the window I have open, or if I haven't opened anything yet I can only open the XFCE menu or applets.
<svetlana> but you can stil click things in the open window right?
<xubuntu59w> Yes I can
<xubuntu59w> So say I open firefox, I can browse and use it normally, but I'm unable to move the window around or acess the XFCE menu.
<svetlana> ok, please wait here for a while. I will look for a way to troubleshoot this, but it's not a familiar issue to me, and it would be useful to wait for someone more knowledgeable to appear in the chat.
<xubuntu59w> Sounds good, thank you
<rangergord> Hi. How can I change the default action for executable files when using the file manager? I'd like a double-click to open the file in an editor, rather than execute
<rangergord> getting burned since that's not the behavior on Ubuntu : )
<krytarik> rangergord: That behavior was changed in version 1.6.6 of Thunar - Xfce bug 7596.
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7596 in general "add a way to *open* shell scripts instead of executing them" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7596
<rangergord> krytarik: ok, thanks...guess I'll wait for Xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu06i> hi
<DanielX> Hi all
<DanielX> on a fresh install of Xubuntu 15.10 I have no sound
<DanielX> it's an old LG laptop that had sound with windows 7 on it
<DanielX> inxi says the audio card is Intel NM10/ICH7
<DanielX> alsamixer opens without error
<DanielX> and nothing is muted
<DanielX> this fix worked
<DanielX> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.html
<xubuntu42w> alguien habla español??
<SHD> When you apparently have so little space that you can't delete things... what do you do? An upgrade botched due to not enough space, and now I can't remove old kernels to free space. Or remove anything for that matter.
<GeekDude> SHD, Can't delete or can't move to trash?
<SHD> all removals fail due to, I think, "gzip: stdout: No Space left on device"
<SHD> When you apparently have so little space that you can't delete things... what do you do? An upgrade botched due to not enough space, and now I can't remove old kernels to free space. Or remove anything for that matter.
<SHD> Tried removing small, unneeded things through ubuntu software center, had the same problem.
<GeekDude> I would probably just stick my bootable drive into it and work off there, though I suppose not everyone has bootable media prepared in advance
<SHD> So doing it from a live OS might get past this issue?
<GeekDude> Definitely
<SHD> I'm not sure why I didn't think of that. I will try now.
<GeekDude> You'd probably want to use the live os to move nonessential files/documents/media from the system to somewhere else (or just delete it outright if it's unimportant)
<SHD> still getting the no space left on device error. I think I am going to have to just jump ship while I still have hair to tear out.
<flocculant> SHD: have you tried apt-get autoremove yet?
<flocculant> apt-get autoclean?
<flocculant> apt-get clean?
<SHD> every time, the gzip no space left error
<SHD> That one cannot delete something because there's not enough space seems counterintuitive.
<flocculant> the last two probably first - in that order, will clear first old .debs, then all .debs from the cache
<flocculant> and did this all suddenly happen because you had a kernel update?
<SHD> Yes. From what I understand, I tried to update when there was not enough space.
<flocculant> ok - so try the apt-get autoclean or clean
<flocculant> then autoremove - that should clear out some old kernels
<flocculant> then you should be in a position to try and finish upgrading kernels
<flocculant> SHD: lvm or encrypted install?
<SHD> gzip: stdout: No space left on device , E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<SHD> lvm
<flocculant> right - /boot gets set ot 256Mb or something - then fills up
<flocculant> SHD: you get that with autoclean or clean?
<SHD> autoclean, dpkg --remove, and apt-get purge
<flocculant> and is this from recovery - or just booted as far as it can?
<SHD> It is from the last working kernel, as well as chroot from live media
<flocculant> not sure about chroot - rarely use them - not enough to help you out :)
<flocculant> try from recovery root terminal, you'll need to make sure to mount first with mount -o remount,rw /
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<GeekDude> SHD, the point of the live media was so you can remove files from the mounted drive while not trying to run the system off the drive. chrooting to the drive kind of negates that advantage
<flocculant> assuming that if you df -h you see /boot as full
<flocculant> GeekDude: if /boot is full then you could remove /home and it would still fail to complete the install afaik
<GeekDude> although if it's the boot partition that's full, I have no idea
<flocculant> GeekDude: I only know because I read other people's issues, not doing lvm/encrypted myself
<GeekDude> LVM sounds like a useful tool, though I never use it since it's unchecked by default in the system setup
<flocculant> I never use it because I spend my life in dev version and we don't test it :D
<SHD> Well, I had to move this off the VM onto a physical machine anyway. Thanks for the help guys, I think I'm going to go have a pint and nuke it when I come back.
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> didn't see VM in the backlog ...
<flocculant> I'd have just resized things
<flocculant> I can understand the sentiment in the last sentence though
#xubuntu 2016-01-30
<cajuntechie> Hello everyone. I have a quick question: How do I change my desktop wallpaper on 14.04? Following the SETTINGS->DESKTOP method I can't do it. Every image displayed in folders is grayed out and unselectable.
<Luyin> cajuntechie: perhaps a permissions problem? where are your wallpapers?
<cajuntechie> Luyin, I am putting them in ~/Pictures/Wallpapers
<Luyin> cajuntechie: show output of "ls -l ~/Pictures/Wallpapers" then, please
<cajuntechie> One sec. Doing it now
<genii> maybe they are -r
<Luyin> genii: about to find that out ;)
<cajuntechie> Well, ls -l gives me nothing. But ls -la gives me this: anthony@osiris:~/Pictures$ ls -la ~/Pictures/Wallpapers
<cajuntechie> total 1044
<cajuntechie> drwxrwxr-x 2 anthony anthony    4096 Jan 29 20:53 .
<cajuntechie> drwxr-xr-x 3 anthony anthony    4096 Jan 29 20:53 ..
<cajuntechie> -rw-rw-r-- 1 anthony anthony 1060369 Jan 16 18:02 fullmoon.jpg
<cajuntechie> Sorry for the big paste
<cajuntechie> I thought that looked good. Maybe I'm reading perms wrong?
<Luyin> hmm nothing serious there. looks good
<cajuntechie> Very weird then
<cajuntechie> BAck to research then. Thanks for taking a shot!
<Luyin> cajuntechie: btw, there are paste services, whcih you can find in the channel topic ;)
<cajuntechie> I know that. For some reason my brain just crapped on that paste and I didn't even think about them lol
<genii> What does: file ~/Pictures/Wallpapers/fullmoon.jpg   say?
<cajuntechie> genii, you mean permissions on it?
<genii> no
<cajuntechie> What do you mean then?
<genii> I mean literally the command called "file"
<cajuntechie> Says it's a JPEG Image Data, JFIF standrd 1.01
<cajuntechie> Looks normal :-(
<Luyin> cajuntechie: have you upgraded to the latest kernel and xfce version available for xubuntu?
<cajuntechie> Well, Luyin, I've done a regular update this morning so I'm assuming I have the latest releases. I do regular updates.
<genii> Have you rebooted since the last update?
<cajuntechie> My kernal is 3.19.0-47. And yep, I've rebooted.
<cajuntechie> kernel rather
<Luyin> cajuntechie: please try this: open your preferred desktop picture (e. g. fullmoon.jpg) in an image viewer, and see if you can "set this as wallpaper" there
<Luyin> it should also be possible to just select this via right-click in thunar
<cajuntechie> Ahh, let me try that
<cajuntechie> Wow, I'm a total idiot. That worked. Something that simple. Sheesh! Thanks lol
<genii> Even if that works, still very curious problem that it cannot be done from settings
<Luyin> yupp, I agree with genii
<Luyin> well, glad you have at least a workaround
<cajuntechie> Indeed it is. I wonder if I should dig deeper and maybe file a bug...
<cajuntechie> Though I guess it wouldn't help really
<Luyin> the thing is, how did it come up
<Luyin> do you have some special setup, like multi monitors or something? special hardware perhaps?
<cajuntechie> Nope, not at all. Just on a Dell laptop. I might install it on another pc and see what I get. Start with fresh logs and dig until I find out what's up
<Luyin> well, good luck with that :)
<genii> Maybe bug 11021
<ubottu> bug 11021 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "openoffice.org: fails to install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11021
 * genii smacks the bot
<genii> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11021
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11021 in General "4.11 desktop settings does not like the "." in my monitor name." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Afdal> Does anyone know where I can find the default xfce4-desktop.xml file for Xubuntu 14.04 Trusty?
<Afdal> Really don't wanna open up an ISO just to get at this one file
<rww> package xubuntu-default-settings, downloadable at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/xubuntu-default-settings/download , deb files can be unarchived with the `ar` command, path to file is /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml
<Afdal> hmmm
<Afdal> ar -x blahblah.deb?
<Afdal> wait no
<Afdal> how do you work this kajigger
<RoadRunner> where, in xubuntu's file system do the binaries of apps install to?
<Luyin> RoadRunner: /usr/bin
<Afdal> ah, figured it out
<Afdal> thanks rww  :)
<rww> you're welcome :)
<RoadRunner> Luyin: can't find them all here; for example, no Thunderbird
<Luyin> RoadRunner: you can find the location of a specific package with "which packagename", e. g. "which thunderbird", which will give you "/usr/sbin/thunderbird" (mark the "s" in "sbin")
<rww> unrelated to package. which looks for files in general. you can see the executable contents of installed packages with something like dpkg -L weechat-curses | grep bin
<rww> assuming they went in /usr/bin or /bin or /usr/sbin or /sbin or somewhere else binny
<RoadRunner> Luyin: in my case, "which thunderbird" gave me "/usr/bin/thunderbird" (no "s") but I can't see TB in either bin OR sbin
<RoadRunner> same for firefox, for example...
<Luyin> RoadRunner: what are you trying to achieve?
<RoadRunner> just want to see where things go
<RoadRunner> upon instal
<RoadRunner> Luyin: if the "which" command is pointing me to a directory, why am I not seeing the binary there?
<Luyin> how are you trying to view the contents of /usr/bin?
<RoadRunner> in Thunar
<RoadRunner> file manager...
<RoadRunner> Luyin: ?
<Luyin> can't reproduce that. I see thunderbird and firefox in /usr/bin
<RoadRunner> Luyin: I can't see them even with hiden files...
<Luyin> RoadRunner: screenshot pls
<RoadRunner> Luyin: all I can find is a link file "link to ..lib/firefox/firefox.sh" - not a binary/executable (still want that screenshot?)
<Luyin> ... and what exactly is the problem with that link?
<RoadRunner> no problem, but where is the exec?
<Luyin> take a look at the linked file
<RoadRunner> unfortunately not the whole path is given...
<RoadRunner> where is ...lib?
<Luyin> use ls -l /usr/bin/firefox to find out
<RoadRunner> Luyin: sorry for newbie questions, but the above command just gave me " ..lib/firefox/firefox.sh" again
<RoadRunner> Luyin: hope I am not being excessively dense here, but I am really not finding it...
<Luyin> RoadRunner: run "find /usr/ -name "firefox*"
<Luyin> oh and ignore output telling you that you don't have permissions
<RoadRunner> Luyin: all I got there was ">" with nothing else
<Luyin> ah sry
<Luyin> RoadRunner: run "find /usr/ -name "firefox*"" (double " " at the end)
<Luyin> that is, the whole command should look like:
<Luyin> find /usr/ -name "firefox*"
<Luyin> sry, my capabilities of expression suffer from it being half past 5 in the morning ;)
<RoadRunner> :) then I appreciate your help especially !
<krytarik> "/usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox.sh" - one directory up, then go from there.
<Luyin> oh that was only two dots?
<Luyin> I didn't see that
<Afdal> oh hay
<Afdal> since you guise at talkin about Firefox
<Afdal> Hey does anyone know how to set Firefox's default preferences?
<Afdal> as in, before OS installation
<Afdal> where are those settings stored...  if they're stored
<Luyin> Afdal: you can reset firefox to its default settings via the help menu in FF itself
<Afdal> oh sorry I didn't articulate that very well
<Luyin> or, if you prefer to handle files manually (which I wouldn't recommend): ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Afdal> I want to modify the default settings for a custom installation :)
<Afdal> I think the .mozilla folder is user-based so it's not gonna work
<Afdal> I'm making a modified Xubuntu liveCD
<RoadRunner> Luyin: krytarik: I found it! but the file is labeled not as exec but as a shell script, that's why I sailed by it...  why is this not an exec and/or why aren't all app execs not in one place to be found conviniently?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: This qualifies as an "exec" for me: "-rwxr-xr-x ... /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh".
<RoadRunner> krytarik: and the 2nd part of my question?
<Luyin> RoadRunner: did you look INTO the file?
<Luyin> like opening it with an editor/pager?
<Luyin> e. g. "less lib/firefox/firefox.sh"
<RoadRunner> Luyin: yes, it is described as an app launcher bla, bla, bla...
<RoadRunner> they said something about an ease of migration, I guess it didn't make much sense to my linux virgin brain
<Luyin> RoadRunner: and does it say something about a file it executes?
<Luyin> RoadRunner: I still fail to see why you're looking into this. is there something wrong with your firefox installation?
<RoadRunner> Luyin: ok, I'd say we've persued this far enough :), my firefox is fine; what I am having problems with is my Cairo-dock
<RoadRunner> where, when I try to drag app icons onto it
<RoadRunner> the icons are replaced with generic sys icons
<RoadRunner> http://imgur.com/DF5fq8m
<RoadRunner> so I thought its because I am draging desktop objects and not actual execs
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Ftm, http://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_3.0/fhs/index.html
<RoadRunner> krytarik: thank you for this, I was looking for a more in depth explanation than just a picture with just the 1st level dirs :)
<Luyin> RoadRunner: I see there IS firefox in your dock, so what's the problem?
<Luyin> RoadRunner: also, read this:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<RoadRunner> thank you for fs hierarchy help, now lets move on to Cairo: I want to add app icons not to the dock itself but to its stack docklet
<RoadRunner> please note that on this picture http://i.imgur.com/5cMDfOk.png the menu of the docklet shown is showing no icons and you can see how draging firefox from diff places produced diff results but none produced its icon
<RoadRunner> krytarik: would you like to help me with this :) ?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: So it's an error in Cairo Dock - I already mentioned #cairo-dock earlier, and they might have other support venues and a bug tracker as well.
<RoadRunner> I posted this question in their channel as well, but not too many people there; since I just upgraded to its latest ver (3.4) I thought if this was a bug - it would be a big one and it would get picked up bfr this release; perhaps I am just missing some way to do this...
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Since it seems that the Stacks plugin is actually meant for files, rather than application launchers, I'd think that if you make the respective .desktop files executable (+x), it should work.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: sorry, I didn't get that, +x ?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/en/man1/chmod.1.html
<RoadRunner> this sounds pretty involved, I'll have a read through with a clearer head, bud I doubt that's what cairo creators had in mind; their thing should be simple to use
<RoadRunner> krytarik: oh, and if I understood you right: the files you see in the docklet of my image, don't have correct icons but they DO launch correct apps
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Yep, I was just referring to the icons.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: sorry, had to step out; where do icons from apps reside in fs?
<krytarik> RoadRunner: You want the launchers, not the icons - generally, system-wide in '/usr/share/applications', and user-specific in '~/.local/share/applications'.
<krytarik> Also, this might come in handy at some point: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<RoadRunner> "generally, system-wide in '/usr/share/applications', and user-specific in '~/.local/share/applications'." so these are locations for icons or for launchers?
<krytarik> Launchers are the ones with ".desktop" at the end.
<RoadRunner> is there a way to change an icon for a launcher?
<krytarik> Look at the link I just posted.
<RoadRunner> already got it bookmarked, thank you as usual :) (there's much there, it'll take me a while to go through it all, but if the answer is there - great!)
<RoadRunner> and for now, time to sleep, thanks again and talk to you later :)
<XubUserSp1984> quit()
<XubUserSp1984> exit
<XubUserSp1984> Hi
<XubUserSp1984> A new Xubuntu user from Spain
<XubUserSp1984> I'm using 14.04 LTS. It's fine. I like it. No troubles at the moment
<RockLee> Hey guys, I've been searching around for a remedy for USB 3.0 slow transfer speeds on Xubuntu 14.04, but I'm still where I started. Does anyone know a workaround?
<xzgv> hi all
<xzgv> I tried to install xubuntu, i chose to partition, but the bootloader has only offers one choice - /dev/sda - no good - i need the option ( no bootloader) i got 2 other distros installed with grub on the first one. is there something i am not seeing?
<xzgv> grub on the first distro
<xzgv> trying to install  xubuntu 14.04-3
<pencilandpaper> The installer doesn't have the "other" option xzgv ?
<pencilandpaper> Where you can manually choose your partition?
<pencilandpaper> Then let it run through the install until it asks where you want grub installed, and to choose not to install it?
<xzgv> pencilandpaper, just /dev/sda
<xzgv> let it install, and then there is another option to say NO to grub install?
<pencilandpaper> Not so much letting it install, but its after choosing the "other" option so that you can manually choose your partition that you want xubuntu installed to I believe.
<pencilandpaper> You don't want Xubuntu controlling grub right?
<xzgv> no
<xzgv> i would lose the other 2 distros
<pencilandpaper> How would you lose the other two distro's..Xubuntu's grub will see the other two distro's. What are the other two distro's if you don't mind me asking?
<xzgv> antix and vectorlinux
<pencilandpaper> Those should be seen by Xubuntu's grub bro. After installation, boot in to Xubuntu and run: sudo update-grub
<xzgv> i already got grub on antix (first distro) no bootloader on vector
<pencilandpaper> right, thats a debian based distro..they always allow for that option. I use it as well..to opt out of grub being installed. :)  So I feel you..but I think that Xubuntu's grub will see those other two distro's and you should be able to choose what you want to boot in to.
<pencilandpaper> The order just may not be how you want it in the grub menu.
<xzgv> i don't care about the order just want the 3 of them to show
<xzgv> I don't want to end up with just xubuntu and miss the other 2
<pencilandpaper> It should see them for you xzgv , go for it..and if it doesn't see them. Then we can figure it all out man.
<pencilandpaper> BUT..remember to boot in to Xubuntu and run: sudo update-grub
<pencilandpaper> If they aren't seen initially after installation that is how to get the other two distro's to be seen.
<pencilandpaper> I have to restart soon, I just ran updates and a new kernel was installed.
<xzgv> yeah, that's what i did with antix to make vector appear in the menu
<pencilandpaper> I'm over here running a unstable version of Xubuntu..just to watch it update in to stable. :)
<pencilandpaper> Nice xzgv .
<pencilandpaper> System:    Host: ijotlines-Latitude-E6320 Kernel: 4.4.0-2-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3
<pencilandpaper>            Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<pencilandpaper> :)
<pencilandpaper> Brb.
<pencilandpaper> Nice, everything went ok. :)
<pencilandpaper> Brb.
<Slide_> Hello !
<chem> I recently switched from Mint to Xubuntu 15.10, and I can't figure out how to get permissions to work. Specifically, I can't get Plex Media Server access to a mounted 2nd hard drive. Can anyone help?
<knome> how did you get it to work in mint?
<chem> I followed the top answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/395291/plex-media-server-wont-find-media-external-hard-drive
<knome> have you tried to follow that guide on xubuntu?
<chem> Yes, doesn't work
<oswin> join/ #xubuntu-fr
<oswin> join/ #fedora-fr
<krytarik> chem: That depends on the permissions on the concerning HDD, of course.
<chem> krytarik: how do you mean?
<thoma> Hi. Anyone have experienced problem with xfce4-terminal + solarized colors palette and vim? I see that colors are reversed for dark and for light theme. If I'll select light solarized colorscheme for xfce4-terminal, and then light solarized colorscheme for vim, it turns out that I have dark solarized colorscheme in vim. When I set dark solarized colorscheme for vim, it gives me light version. What the heck?
<knome> thoma, since you specifically ask about xfce4-terminal, have you checked if this happens with other terminal emulators?
<thoma> knome: I didn't, but I guess it's okay with other term emulators, since people don't post this kind of problems with xterm for example
#xubuntu 2016-01-31
<chem> When I restore items from the Trash, I get an error message for each file: "Items in the trash may not be modified"
<chem> Clicking "yes" to skip seems to restore them fine however. Any way to disable this?
<thoma> Hi. So, problem is, that I have my custom ~/.Xresources file that I use for xterm settings. This file should be read by xinit, but it is not. I see that in `/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc` in lines from 66 to 85 script tries to properly set up .Xresources file and call xrdb. Anyone knows why this thing isn't working?
<thoma> when I call it after I log in, with `xrdb -load ~/.Xresources`, then everything is ok
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> my redmine says Installed: 3.0~20140825-8 in ubuntu "apt-cache policy redmine" but 2.5 in url/redmine/information page. Any clue why?
<sim642> I have this low-battery issue on my laptop: there's nothing xubuntu does when the battery level goes too low so at one point it just runs completely out and shuts down in a moment, not taking any normal shutdown procedures.
<GeekDude> What is the best/prettiest way for generating a battery life statistics graph? IBAM sounds close to what I want, but I thought I'd check in here to see if you guys had any reccomendations
<GeekDude> Slow sunday I gues
<xubuntu87w> newbie here, trying to get on
<xubuntu87w> ok
<xubuntu87w> Just wanted to say that I read about Xubuntu @ Dedoimedo and was impressed.
<GeekDude> Dedoimedo?
<xubuntu87w> So decided to try 15.04 and wow am I ever impressed. I have tried so many flavors of Linux for the last 10 years and you guys have REALLY got it.
<GeekDude> 15.10 is more fun :D
<tsimonq2> +1 XD
<xubuntu87w> Dedo is a Brit who reviews linux distros
<xubuntu87w> Dedo didn't like 15.10 as well
<xubuntu87w> But I sure will try it
<GeekDude> 15.10 comes with LibreOffice
<GeekDude> A change I very much appreciated, as Gnumeric and Abiword just weren't cutting it for me
<xubuntu87w> Now all I have to do is figure out how to get Oanda's trading platform to drop a working icon on my desktop. I can get it to load from the website.
<xubuntu87w> I've got the icon there, but can't seem to activate it.
<GeekDude> What is the icon supposed to do?
<xubuntu87w> It will start Oanda's trading platform from the desktop.
<xubuntu87w> It runs on java.
<GeekDude> How do you normally start Oanda?
<xubuntu87w> That's it. But you can also start it from the website.
<xubuntu87w> Takes more time.
<xubuntu87w> Gotta go, just mainly wanted to rave about Xubuntu!!
<GeekDude> :)
<scrabcakes> I can't get past the gui login, any ideas? It seems to blank and then go back to the login screen
<scrabcakes> I can login as guest, however
<knome> did the login work before?
<knome> if it did, what did you do before it stopped working?
<knome> which version of xubuntu are you using?
<scrabcakes> 12.04 I believe, and I pointed /home to usb
<scrabcakes> I can access home in tty1 though
<knome> xubuntu 12.04 is EOL since april 2015
<knome> and i think you have just described your own problem
<knome> or tbe, the cause
<scrabcakes> how can I find out specifically what's causing it though? are there logs?
<knome> it sounds like permission problems, but as i said, 12.04 is EOL; please upgrade to 14.04 or any other supported release for support on this channel
<scrabcakes> I stand corrected, it's 14.04
<scrabcakes> (yay for me)
<scrabcakes> anyone?
<GeekDude> scrabcakes, you set your /home to a USB device, yes?
<scrabcakes> GeekDude: yes
<GeekDude> Is this USB device set up to mount on boot?
<scrabcakes> yes
<scrabcakes> and does so successfully (I can access home in tty1)
<GeekDude> Have you been able to log in with /home on your USB device before?
<scrabcakes> it was previously on an SD card which worked fine, but no I haven't logged in with the usb
<GeekDude> It's probably as knome  said then
<GeekDude> I'm useless when it comes to permissions problems :|
<scrabcakes> I changed permissions of .Xauthority as per a forum post, it now doesn't loop but still doesn't log in
<knome> if you create a new user, what happens with that?
<knome> does it log in like the guest?
<knome> if yes, then the permission problem exists in the users' home
<scrabcakes> yes I can log in as guest
<knome> did you read what i said?
<scrabcakes> oh, sorry, 2 secs
<scrabcakes> knome: new user also loops back to log-in
<scrabcakes> fixed it with sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<xubuntu> hello?
<Guest26495> hello?
<en_sabah_nur_> Hello, Guest26495.
#xubuntu 2017-01-23
<Wtempty> hi,i using 16.04.1 Xubuntu.I cant change the highlight color when using buildin numix theme.It's a bug?how can i fix it.
<xubuntu99w> Hello. Can someone help me with my Xubuntu 16.04 desktop allowing remote connections to it from my Android device. Xubuntu 16.04 doesn't have the Desktop Sharing application as Ubuntu and some other Ubuntu distros have.
#xubuntu 2017-01-24
<keith_> Hello
<keith_> can anyone help with Xubuntu ,, slow internet speed
<merlin_> hello
<kviten> Hello anybody, guys. After I installed VirtualBox, I got that my core has 30-40% load. In process manager I see process "aptd" with 25% and nothing other, that use core. What is this? Just installed Xubuntu yesterday.
<krytarik> !apt | kviten
<ubottu> kviten: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<xubuntu17d> Join
<xubuntu17d> need help with slow connection
<xubuntu17d> anyone in here?
#xubuntu 2017-01-25
<xubuntu124> help. just learning about linux. did a clean install on this computer and trying to install a program called SCRATCH from the 'universe' but software centre says it can't download files and to check my internet connection. If it was off I wouldn't be here. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<xubuntu124> its xubuntu 13.04
<knome> xubuntu124, xubuntu 13.04 is end-of-life, eg. not supported any more
<dkessel> xubuntu124: for a clean install, you should try using a supported version of xubuntu. xubuntu 16.04 and 16.10 are supported.
<ElectroXexual> google-chrome is making my computer lag too much, what do I do?
<xubuntu124> tks v much
<knome> ElectroXexual, i guess stop using google chrome...?
<knome> ElectroXexual, does this happen with all browsers or just chrome?
<knome> ElectroXexual, how much RAM do you havE?
<ElectroXexual> only with chrome, 2 GB of RAM
<knome> and is it always or only when you do something specific like watch a video?
<ElectroXexual> always
<knome> then i guess the solution is to stop using chrome indeed...
<xubuntu61w> I need help, yesterday I've just installed Xubuntu 16.04 on my PC. Everything work fine, but I've got a little problem, when I'm trying to enter GNOME Software it's turning off. I tried to restart, but everything is still the same. Anybody knows what it can be?
<xangua> xubuntu61w: open a terminal and run: sudo apt update
<xangua> Upload results in a paste site
<xubuntu61w> accountsservice/xenial-updates 0.6.40-2ubuntu11.3 i386 [aktualizowany z: 0.6.40-2ubuntu11.1] apparmor/xenial-updates 2.10.95-0ubuntu2.5 i386 [aktualizowany z: 2.10.95-0ubuntu2] apport/xenial-updates 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.5 all [aktualizowany z: 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.4] apport-gtk/xenial-updates 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.5 all [aktualizowany z: 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.4] appstream/xenial-updates 0.9.4-1ubuntu2 i386 [aktualizowany z: 0.9.4-1ubuntu1] apt/xenia
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu61w
<ubottu> xubuntu61w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu61w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863244/
<knome> that's not the output of the requested command though
<xubuntu61w> wait a second, i made a mistake
<xubuntu61w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863270/
<xubuntu61w> I made an update and everything is alright now, thanks for the advices.
<winter-triangle> hi fellas! hope you doing well
<winter-triangle> anyone here using xubuntu with asus zenbook?
<akxwi-dave> nope sorry.. Lenovo Thinkpad
<winter-triangle> well... I'm sure you can help too. I've notices sometimes when I open up the lid networking stops working. I'm kinda newb and not familiar with Linux, can you get me some vectors how can I troubleshoot this case?:)
<winter-triangle> can't even start the service
<akxwi-dave> I'm assuming you have it going into suspend or hibernate...?
<winter-triangle> you're absolutely right, my friend, into suspend
<akxwi-dave> not had that myself ( I turn suspend off.. but have you looked at this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade
<winter-triangle> hmm, I've tried once to restart networking via 'service' command, and it was unable to start. Can you kindly share the expertise - in which logs or something I can dig? journalctl, maybe something else I do not know yet? :)
<akxwi-dave> sorry thats a bit beyond me... if you hang about others should be on soonish
<winter-triangle> aight, thanks in advance, pal)
<Witwe> hi
<Witwe> iso via dd to usb-stick. gparted says descriptor say 2048 linux means 512
<Witwe> though the partition can be mount it's not bootable
#xubuntu 2017-01-26
<alocompsci_> Hey, I can't find any article for this bug I'm getting. I just installed xubuntu as dual boot with mac. Everytime after waking up the imac after suspend
<alocompsci_> the screen is fuzzy like static
<alocompsci_> imac is early 2008, xubuntu 16.04
<alocompsci_> any ideas?
<knome> alocompsci_, macs aren't officially supported
<alocompsci_> oh, is there any forum for unofficial fixes?
<makitoro> Hi
<makitoro> Can someone help me out or point me in the direction of a HOW to for setting xfce-taskmanager to run at startup but hidden in notification area? I have it running at start up, and if I close it by hitting the X it hides in notification area as per the setting I checked off in preferences. Is there something I can append to the xfce-taskmanager command to make it start up hidden in the notification bar?
<knome> alocompsci_, not a specific one, but people have ran xubuntu on macs, so maybe you can find some information online
<tengelic> makitoro: Maybe disable the notification feature in the taskmanager?
<makitoro> I want it loading it a start up, I want it in the task bar. I want to know if there is a way to have it not pop up or to automatically close to the taskbar by it self when it loads
<makitoro> Popup asin open the window maximized but still running
<knome> makitoro, if not else, you could looking at gdevilspie, which is essentially a piece of software that handles how new windows appear
<tengelic> How can i add a shortcut in thunar for opening a terminal in the currend directory (file menu)?
<sernylabs> Strange ongoing video bug: Monitor spontaneously displays a screenshot from the past.
<dirtylifeandtime> I'm having issues joining to a Windows domain. Getting the DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET error when running domainjoin-cli...anyone willing to help?
<dirtylifeandtime> I'm having issues joining to a Windows domain. Getting the DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET error when running domainjoin-cli...anyone willing to help?
<dirtylifeandtime> I'm having issues joining to a Windows domain. Getting the DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET error when running domainjoin-cli...anyone willing to help?
<flocculant> !patience | dirtylifeandtime
<ubottu> dirtylifeandtime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dirtylifeandtime> sorry flocculant I just saw new people entering the room :)
<BrunoBSC> exit
<xubuntu03w> hello. i am dumb.  i need help installing pandas into pythong 3.5
#xubuntu 2017-01-27
<bazhang> pythong?
<bazhang> !info pandas
<ubottu> Package pandas does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> what is pandas
<knome> sudo apt install python3-pandas
<xubuntu03w> that worked
<xubuntu03w> sudo apt install python3-pandas worked
<xubuntu03w> i wasn't including the 3 so it was installing into the 2.7 verison
<xubuntu56w> im trying to get my software installer to launch but it won't
<jarnos> Network manager tells "device not ready" for Wifi in (Xubuntu) Xenial. Restarting network manager does not work.
<rachmadhj> Hi
<rachmadhj> I want to ask about installing Xubuntu on my laptop. I have 320 GB hardisk. I have windows 7 in there. The partition was C:, D:, and E: | But for installing Xubuntu i make an allocated space 14 gb. But when i try to installing it, i try Gparted first to make an partition for Xubuntu, i see there is no partition on my hardisk. It just one big an allocated space and the size is 320 gb (my hardisk total size). Any solution? Thx
<rachmadhj> I already try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and i see partition still in there
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, you can see the 14gb partition in sda?
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, or did it not work?
<rachmadhj> Yes. I can see it.
<rachmadhj> I see it in terminal window when i enter command sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<rachmadhj> But when i scan with gparted, there is just unallocated disk. The big one, no partition.
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, did you wipe out your windows partition too?
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, are you trying to dual boot?
<rachmadhj> Yes. I try dual boot. In current hardisk, i still have windows 7. I did not wipe out it.
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, ok...and the only disk you have in the machine is sda?
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, the only reason i'm asking is that gparted will only show you one disk at a time (see the drop down menu in upper right corner)
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, can you post a screenshot to imgur or something?
<rachmadhj> Ok. I'll try imgur.
<rachmadhj> The gparted http://imgur.com/a/OeKBp
<rachmadhj> The command i already try from googling the solution http://imgur.com/a/0hnDW
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, ok...can you type "sudo fdisk -l"
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, you'll need to then type your password
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, then tell me what you see
<flocculant> is win7 the one where they started that fast start thing where it's some sort of hibernate?
<flocculant> I'm pretty sure that if that's the case - you'll see that in gparted
<digbychicken> flocculant, dunno. I've never seen that.
<flocculant> alternativel try thart chkdsk stuff for windows
<rachmadhj> I see a long text in terminal window. Should i upload it on imgur? I think it will be 2 images.
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, ok
<flocculant> if it's text in a terminal use pastebin, eg sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit :)
<digbychicken> yes...that would preferable, but do whatever gets you there.
<rachmadhj> This is from pastebin http://pastebin.com/mScNKuti
<digbychicken> rachmadhj, i don't see the 14gb disk you set up for xubuntu...have you done that yet?
<rachmadhj> I am so sorry. I mean 48,7 GB.
<rachmadhj> Not 14 gb.
<rachmadhj> That partition i split from D: in Windows using Easus Partition Tool.
<flocculant> that partition is no good for linux - it's ntfs
<flocculant> rachmadhj: reboot windows - run chkdsk there - then shutdown - reboot with the livecd for xubuntu and see what gparted shows then
<flocculant> you might be able to find out what gparted believes is the issue by right clicking - info in gparted now
<rachmadhj> flocculant: Ok i'll try. Thanks. The information with right click? There is warning and text is "/dev/sda: unrecognised disk label"
<flocculant> mm ok - get the disk checked properly by windows and start again
<flocculant> as it stands you're going to get nowhere
<M_aD> anyone here familiar with a guy that uses the nicknames: CrazyTux/TuxCrazy/FreePenguin/CrazyPenguin/linuxuser?
<xubuntu75w> Alrighty I have a really nooby question; I'm just switching over from using Ubuntu to Xubuntu. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get my wireless drivers to work
<knome> xubuntu75w, same installation or a fresh one?
<knome> M_aD, what's the real question?
<xubuntu14i> ...bored... waiting
<xubuntu14i> anyone know any good jokes?
<M_aD> knome: just asking if someone knows the guy because he keeps changing nicknames and asks the same questions over again in another channel, questions that have been given a clear answer. So i want to know if he's pulling off the same thing here since he told he's using xubuntu and i thought he might show up in this channel too.
<xubuntu14i> this is the first time im here
<xubuntu14i> so its probably not me ;-)
<M_aD> xubuntu14i: nope not you, don't worry. This guy's IP comes from AU (australia).
<xubuntu14i> its been too long since i did IRC, how do I reply to privately send messages?
<M_aD> if it's unwanted i never reply to private messages and will say so in the open on the channel
<xubuntu14i> reboot time, im outta here. laters
<M_aD> later
#xubuntu 2017-01-28
<MarcoP> anyone know of a good online image backup free program that can do a image backup while the computer is running for ubuntu/linux
<MarcoP> shooot
<MarcoP> wrong room
<MarcoP> i thought this was ubuntu
<bazhang> we can answer here too
<MarcoP> thats cool
<MarcoP> do you know of any
<bazhang> ubuntu and xubuntu are the same in that dept
<MarcoP> nice
<MarcoP> my laptop is encrypted so clonezilla is not working so great
<bazhang> why a running system
<MarcoP> the usb is not as big as the hard drive of the running system
<bazhang> why not just backup home
<MarcoP> i think clonezilla does a backup of the whole entire drive and the compression is not that great
<ObrienDave> so? if you only backup the /home drive, all is good
<MarcoP> would that be good enough you think? i thought about that
<bazhang> sure
<MarcoP> i had wondered what info is in the folders outside of /home though
<bazhang> in fact, when I upgrade versions, there is an option to preserve /home
<MarcoP> oh okay
<bazhang> you could use etckeeper
<bazhang> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.2-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 26 kB, installed size 145 kB
<MarcoP> well there is a built in backup program
<bazhang> there is, yes
<MarcoP> is there one that encrypts the file otherwise I can do it manually
<MarcoP> the backup file
<ejay13177> does anyone have any tips for speeding up the system on a netbook? running 16.10
<buntdog58> just finish up install of 16.04
<ejay13177> does anyone have any tips for speeding up the system on a netbook? running 16.10
<bekks> ejay13177: Whats slow in particular, first?
<ejay13177> everything pretty much, web browsing especially
<bekks> Which CPU do you have, how much RAM?
<ejay13177> atom n450, 1gb
<ejay13177> im planning on putting in a 2gb module but im wondering if there are any software tweaks in the meantime
<bekks> Your only chance is changing the CPU then. Had a N450 myself, even a smartphone is faster.
<ejay13177> lol
<bekks> No joking intended.
<ejay13177> i see
<ejay13177> it literally is, i find myself browsing on my phone often
<ejay13177> what a shame
<mrmanman> hello guys
<ejay13177real> hety
<ejay13177real> ey
<mrmanman> can i ask u guys question? i just installed this xubuntu os on my pretty old desktop, the thing is it wont run without nomodeset line on grub, but when i tried to set it permanently after restart, the resolution become lower (fixed tho) and i feel the system became slower, so i redo adding "nomodeset" permanently on the grub file, if i add nomodeset line command while im at the grub booting its working just fine. i looked for my graphic d
<mrmanman> sorry if its confusing
<ejay13177real> hmmm im rusty on grub, ill check into it
<mrmanman> :)thanks jay
<ejay13177> so what graphics card is it?
<mrmanman> its Radeon HD 6410D i think
<ejay13177> I think you just need to install a better driver for it
<mrmanman> hmm, where do you think i can find it?
<ejay13177> go to start menu, and search additional drivers
<mrmanman> i cant see anything in there, just blank :(
<ejay13177> this is on a totally fresh install?
<mrmanman> yep
<ejay13177> like you never been able to see any software in your start menu?
<ejay13177> can you start a terminal somehow?
<mrmanman> no no ive installed some things in there, everything works fine, but the main problem is just i have to set nomodeset everytime to make it run when booting in grub, otherwise monitor just blinking like in sleep mode but the pc still running
<mrmanman> yes i can
<ejay13177> software-properties-gtk
<ejay13177> try running that in terminal
<ejay13177> then check the additional drivers tab
<ejay13177> i gotta take a shower brb
<ejay13177> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<mrmanman> there's actually 1 that show up,
<mrmanman> "Unknown:unknown
<mrmanman> this device is using alternative driver"
<mrmanman> ok jay thanks btw
<ejay13177> check that link out and see where you can get
<mrmanman> ok, ill check it tomorrow jay, its 01:24 am in here, i have to sleep hehe, good bye for now :)
<merlin_> hi
<ejay13177> hello
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2017-01-29
<xubuntu37w> Hi from Italy, does anybody know why i have to put the password twice anytime i need to wake up my pc?
<sievert> Hi all. In Xubuntu 16.04 DE is - 4.12.0 or 4.12.1 ?
<Infamous> sievert, uname -r?
<Revolver_45> Please help. How can I translate titles of some items like "User and groups" in Settings manager from English to another language? It's just untranslated in my locale. Xubuntu 16.10
<Kanov> When I add a directory onto audacious, certain files don't open but they open when I add those files manually. I am getting this error: http://i.imgur.com/4TM2LFB.png
<Kanov> why is it saying there is no such file? i don't get this error when i add that particular file alone
<tmsbrg> Kanov, does the file have spaces in the name?
<tmsbrg> just looking at the error it seems like it could be a bug with it trying to URL-escape spaces by turning them into %20
<tmsbrg> could be that or the %5C causing problems which is a backslash
<xubuntu97i> hi
<xubuntu56d> I'm trying to setup a gmail account on Thunderbird. It works fine on my other computers, but when I set it up on this computer with xubuntu 16.10, I don't get the browser popup that lets me put in my password.
<xubuntu06w> You can go to [account definitions] -> [account actions] -> [add e-mail account]
<skafta> Good evening to all of you. My home network includes a NAS. With Thunar I can access the files, but software like a picture reader says "Could not read the content of...".  I ask myself what's is missing to do so. The NAS icon on side panel of Thunar is a wifi-icon instead of a folder-icon, don't now if it has someting to do with it. I access the nas with smb://... Anybody some advice?
<xubuntu58w> Hi, I am a newbie and I need some help to make the bluetooth works.
<moetunes> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xubuntu58w> Tks!
#xubuntu 2018-01-22
<hey> I loaded 32-bit xbuntu on an old laptop and installation went well. I updated and rebooted and only the right side of the screen was visible and could not access anything to fix problem.
<krytarik> hey: LP bug 1724639, try the "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<hey> thanks for the help
<RetroAsgardian> Help me please. My dad unplugged my Ubuntu drive while it was upgrading and I have too much stuff to fit on my USB. I can't redo the upgrade process, and I have full-disk encryption + home folder encryption so I can't upgrade from a live USB.
<RetroAsgardian> I did this cause 17.04 didn't want to recognize the package servers
<RetroAsgardian> and my dad decided to be a dick
<RetroAsgardian> help
<RetroAsgardian> also my key repeat doesn't work...
<RetroAsgardian> Ok I just tried to trick do-release-upgrade into thinking I'm on 17.04
<RetroAsgardian> it didn't work
<RetroAsgardian> help
<thelinuxbox> that's weird, if i join #ubuntu, hexchat crashes
<thelinuxbox> anyways, Hello! :)
#xubuntu 2018-01-23
<thelinuxbox> hi, i'd like to remove xfce4-appfinder* but it wants to also remove xubuntu-core* xubuntu-desktop*, is their a way to prevent that?
<aenderboy> hi,
<aenderboy> even though my xfce displays.xml contains a reasonable configuration, my displays end up in this wierd unusable state: http://i.imgur.com/6u8xIus.png
<aenderboy> why? my displays.xml: https://pastebin.com/kxrQUKxE
<aenderboy> as soon as i use the settings ui to rearrange the displays as specified in the displays.xml, i have usable setup again. Even though the displays.xml didn't change at all.
<aenderboy> i am running xubuntu16LTS
<pjotter> Hi everyone. I have a problem involving ipv4 and ipv6 in Xubuntu. Can I ask in here?
<xubuntu90i> Hi
<xubuntu90i> after a windows news i try to install news xubuntu but :
<xubuntu90i> ubi user setup failed with exit code
<xubuntu90i> Thx for your help
<xubuntu90i> ubi user setup failded with exit code 10 ;)
<xubuntu90i> first time i had e error: no such partion
<xubuntu90i> entering rescue mode...
<xubuntu90i> grub rescue>
<xubuntu90i> i try to find the hd0,msdos but i can't so i try to install new xubuntu partition but i've got new problems
<xubuntu90i> ubi user setup failded with exit code 10
<xubuntu90i> if some one can help me
<xubuntu90i> Takk
<Jimubuntu> help-resetting Xubuntu keyring password
<Jimubuntu> sorry! Hello everybody!
<xubuntu90i> hello
<xubuntu90i> Someone ?
<well_laid_lawn> Jimubuntu:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/533324/change-keyring-password-on-xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu90i:  I don't know anything about ubi
<xubuntu90i> Merci
<xubuntu90i> I'll try later... thx
<xubuntu90i> bye
<Jimubuntu> I could really use some help-anybody.....?
<Jimubuntu> reset keyring password in CAELinux
<Jimubuntu> just saw link, thanks well_aid_lawn
<koolkalang> Hi all, problem with linux headers update
<koolkalang> updating to linux-headers-4.13.0-31 gets my Software Updater stuck at configuring. I'm on Xubuntu 17.10 :/
<CoderEurope> NickServ identify bear
<CoderEurope> elderly mistake.
<knome> CoderEurope, you need stronger passwords.
<Unit193> And SASL.
<CoderEurope> where is the |  http://readthedocs.org/   |  for what you've just said ?
<knome> "freenode sasl" gives https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl as the first ink
<knome> maybe it's there.
<CoderEurope> https://readthedocs.org/projects/xubuntu/ Oh
<knome> the xubuntu documentation can be found at https://xubuntu.org/help/
<CoderEurope> is that in spanish aswell ?
<knome> i'm not your servant, maybe find out yourself?
<CoderEurope> extraordinary
<CoderEurope> Anyway - I don't have access to the eMail any more assoc'd with this account, so I can't.
<knome> try #freenode
<knome> also, if you have your password, you should be able to change your email too
<Unit193> (That's also false that you can't.)
<knome> true
<CoderEurope> how ambivalent.
#xubuntu 2018-01-24
<david3x3x3_> is there a way to get the Nvidia binary driver working? when I install it with the latest release of Xubuntu, it fails to start.
<laceylaney> HI guys. Wondering if anyone here can help me. First time using conky and I'm trying to make everything show on one line. I've kind of sort of got what I want but the thing is that whenever it refreshes the text appears all glitchy and what not. Heres a link to my config file >>>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451109/
<laceylaney> Also don't know how to change the length of the battery bar....
<frad> does xubuntu have an option to charge a battery just to 80% or 70%, not all the way to 100%?
<knome> frad, no, batteries are charged when you plug in a cord with power
<frad> ok thx
<knome> frad, it's possible to send a notification when a battery is charged to some percentage
<knome> if that helps
<frad> sounds interesting
<frad> command?
<knome> i don't know that from the top of my head, but the system does know what the battery level is - or at least can poll it from the battery
<knome> and i need to go put my son to sleep
<knome> bbl
<frad> bye
<fishie> I have application launchers in my menu that don't work, but they don't appear in my Xubuntu menu editor. How do I delete them?
<knome> that bug is fixed in the newest version of the menu editor, but until you upgrade to that, look in ~/.local/share/applications
<flocculant> fishie: find them in .local/share/applications/
<flocculant> lol
<fishie> flocculant, ah, thank you very much! I'm not familiar with these details & couldn't find the right web search terms.
<flocculant> np
<fishie> ... this is strange. I had two with the same name but deleting the file only gets rid of the newer one that works.
<fishie> hm. I guess one of those "menulibre-new-launcher.desktop"s was it.
<rumflump> anyone know when 18.04 comes out?
<knome> like, april 2018?
<rumflump> exciting
<knome> the detailed release schedule for ubuntu (and all flavors including xubuntu) can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<rumflump> thanks!
<knome> so if everything goes right (or at least nothing goes awfully wrong), the release date is april 26th
<knome> release numbers are always year.month: 18.04 -> 2018.april
<rumflump> so I might as well stay on 17.10, rather than try to go to 16.04
<knome> depends on the situation, but if you can wait, sure, i'd do that
<rumflump> either way, they'll be picking 18.04 as the next do-release-upgrade?
<rumflump> one of my 32 bit netbooks got weird when I went from 17.04 to 17.10; I'll try reinstalling .10 since I have the iso already
<knome> yes
<knome> for 18.04 being the next upgrade target
<rumflump> cool, thanks a bunch!
<CoderEurope> :D
#xubuntu 2018-01-25
<xubuntu28i> hello
<Unit193> Heya.
<xubuntu28i> whats up doc?
<Unit193> Welp, just finished my coffee, so might be on to tea next.  You?
<xubuntu28i> good, I'm going to have my second cup of coffee
<xubuntu28i> its my first time in irc
<Guest43546> hello i'm trying to disable touchpad while typing but with no luck at all. I've tried both xfce4-mouse-settings and syndaemon. I'm using xubuntu 17.10 with synaptics 1.9.0. Any suggestions? Thnx in advance
<nmealtime> hi all. i was just wondering what antivirus i should use with xubuntu?
<knome> are you connected to windows machines?
<knome> eg. are there windows machines in the same network
<nmealtime> i'm running it in a VM on a host windows 10
<knome> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nmealtime> haha sorry, must be a common question if there's a cmd for it. thanks
<knome> np, and tbh, there are commands for many many uncommon questions too..
<antimist> I have a weird issue, I think it might be related to gnome policy kit
<antimist> sudo systemctl <any cmd>
<antimist> ^ That works, but
<antimist> systemctl --user <any cmd>, does not
<antimist> also, my backlight does not change
<antimist> For systemctl I get: Failed to list units: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1
<antimist> and for backlight on journalctl I get:  Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<antimist> with the backlight command attache
<antimist> any suggestions?
<antimist> Also this is very close to a clean install
<antimist> well, I suppose I will be back
<CoderEurope> he's not here though
<sm0rux> In the Whisker Menu I have an item causing an error when I press it. The error msg say something like it can't execute the command.
<sm0rux> When I try to edit the menu I can't find the item. How can I delete it?
<flocculant> sm0rux: check in .local/share/applications/ for the broken launcher
<sm0rux> flocculant: You are the man! May I offer you a beer at  Delirium Café? If you are going to FOSDEM :)
<sm0rux> Thanks a zillion!
<flocculant> np - and I'll take an ether-beer as I'm not going to fosdem :p
<sm0rux> I'll send you a torrent file so you can download the file :)
<sm0rux> Sorry - so you can download the beer...
<flocculant> works for me - tia :)
<naturalog> hi, fresh install and eg "apt update" doesnt work, cant connect to repositories, while internet connection / dns works just fine
<naturalog> 17.10 (tried to install 16.04 first but the installer didnt survive)
<flocculant> naturalog: have you tried again - have you tried changing where the repo location?
<naturalog> i realized im subject to the broader dns problem but under a more peculiar setting. the /etc/resolv.conf modification doesnt work even temporarily
<flocculant> right - none of that's something I'd be able to help with - if no-one else pitches in, you could try in #ubuntu - this isn't xubuntu specific
#xubuntu 2018-01-26
<bomb> hello
<bomb> should i install 17.10 or 16.04 on an elder's computer?
<bomb> 16.04 is obviously more stable, but 17.10 might have a better hardware support
<bomb> it's a lenovo laptop
<BjornH> Hi have just installed 16.04 on a Dell Inspiron Mini Notebook, and it works fine.. when i install the updates it mess up my screen and i cant read any off the text, looks like the update mess with my screen resulution, anybody had this issue?
<bomb> BjornH: can you try disabling desktop composition?
<bomb> settings > windows manager tweaks > compositing
<BjornH> Hi bomb, how can i do that?
<BjornH> no way, cant see any menus or text
<bomb> oh, i thought it's only a text rendering issue
<bomb> it should have something to do with aspect ratio, i guess
<BjornH> yeah i agree but not sure how to change those settings
<BjornH> it was at 1024x600 before the upgrade, but now i cant see any text even in the cli window
<bomb> oh?
<bomb> you can't readait's still broken when you go into command line using ctrl+alt+f1?
<BjornH> i only see a very small part off the window
<xubuntu54d> Hey guys! Am I right here if I need some help with my freshly installed xubuntu?
<bomb> yeah
<xubuntu54d> Ok, im searching my ass off for a solution....
<xubuntu54d> I try to mount a cifs share from my nas via /etc/fstab
<xubuntu54d> and im all fine, got it mounted to a folder on my system. But whatever i try, its mounting read only
<xubuntu54d> tried the rw option, guid and so on, but nothing changes
<bomb> i'd ask this question in ##linux and #ubuntu
<xubuntu54d> Ok, trying it there, then.
<xubuntu54d> Thanks!
<bomb> np
<antimist> Okay, this is weird, I came across this problem yesterday
<antimist> but on a clean install of XUbuntu 17.10.1 x64
<antimist> after installation, and restart, I run a apt upgrade
<antimist> and well, issues arise
<antimist> I have the package list of updates, here: https://ghostbin.com/paste/haxzy
<antimist> The issues are as follows: Polkit authorization doesn't work
<antimist> Systemd user daemon can't connect for some reason
<antimist> Automount, now requires passwords, and same for reboot.
<antimist> Systemd user services, have issues with opening displays.
<antimist> Turning off and on of the Wifi services from the NetworkManager, now doesn't work.
<antimist> Any help?
<antimist> I tried using the older kernel 4.13.0-21 instead of 4.13.0-32
<antimist> but doesn't help
<bomb> doesn't look good
<antimist> yeah, it doesn't
<antimist> I have come across this 3 times, on 3 separate clean installs
<antimist> Thought it was something else, but now I feel it's because of what I mentioned earlier
<bomb> i think i'd just go with 16.04
<antimist> heh, at this point that's what I was thinking
<antimist> Or maybe default Ubuntu 17.10
<antimist> Let's see
<bomb> i feel that'd be worse
<bomb> there's a big switch going on in stock Ubuntu right now
<antimist> due to wayland?
<bomb> yeah, also Unity->Gnome
<antimist> yeah, also that
<antimist> ugh, let me see, luckily I had backup which I'm restoring
<antimist> I will be back, testing some things
<antimist> well, back, and still at the same spot
<bomb> you know what you need to do
<bomb> https://i.imgur.com/HOZts4W.gif
<antimist> lol, nice
<antimist> yeah, I do
<kawaiiperson> Hello guys. I have been having an issue a few times.. Basically, I do a fresh install of xubuntu 16.04.3.. I use my computer as I always has, locking the screen from XFCEs menu.. Usually I can type in my password and continue working.. However, once in a while, mouse/keyboards stops working..
<kawaiiperson> After this happens, rebooting does not solve anything. I have found a few supposed solutions online, such as setting acpi=force irqpoll OR iommu=soft OR iommu=pt, tried all three and combinations of them (of course not setting iommu two times in the same go). My usb devices is detected and listed by lsusb. If I boot into a live distro of xubuntu 16.04.3 everything works, booting into my installed linux, it fails again.
<kawaiiperson> I have had this problem a couple of times on my laptop, reinstalling fixed this, until it happened the next time. However, I would rather not reinstall on my desktop and if I really wanted to reinstall my OS every time something breaks, I would install windows XP. :-P
<RDG> Hello, im looking for help
<Tonywb> 4.13.0-31-generic xubuntu screen sometimes scrambles on my HP Pavilion dv4000
<Tonywb> 4.13.0-31-generic
#xubuntu 2018-01-27
<xqb> where is mousepad's config file, where the font information, number of spaces, and such is stored, located? is it ~/.config/Mousepad/accels.scm? also the same question for xterm-256color
<xqb> for the terminal there is ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc and also accels.scm, do I need accels.scm to be able to import my config later on, on a fresh install?
<xqb> I don't have mousepadrc on my machine, do I need to create it?
<xqb> if so, I did that, it doesn't work, the config is not changed
<xqb> it's in ~/.config/Mousepad
<krytarik> xqb: "Use GSettings to improve preference handling" - https://git.xfce.org/apps/mousepad/tree/NEWS
<xqb> krytarik: not sure what are you referring to?
<antimist> Just came here to say, that the issue that I had yesterday is now fixed
<antimist> It was caused by the user level service of mpd (music player daemon)
<antimist> simply put, it was of type notify, and I had to change to forking, while removing the --no-daemon flag
<xubuntu91w> Hello
<nasd4> anyone has problems with beamers with your linux xubuntu laptops or all good ?
<nasd4> asking just for stats
<uur> hi
<xubuntu392> emuze se prihlasit ke svemu uctu
<well_laid_lawn> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xubuntu392> guest-1utlBV@vladka-ThinkPad-T400:~/Plocha$
<xubuntu392> vladka-ThinkPad-T400:
#xubuntu 2018-01-28
<xubuntu99d> hi everybody
<xubuntu99d> i need some help
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu99d> my laptop can not shutdown or restart with this version of xubuntu. i have other os on this laptop: win7 . and other issu :touchpad is not detected. thanks for help
<cfhowlett> did it work with 16.04??
<xubuntu99d> no
<xubuntu99d> i have tried linux mint = samae problem
<TudorMan> Hi guys, I'm having a little bit of bother with PulseAudio
<TudorMan> I haven't changed anything recently, and it's been working fine for a while. I think the only thing I've done is some updates
<TudorMan> But now it seems to be failing to start
<jimini> hey there, since I upgraded to Xubuntu 17.10, desktop notifications are missing. In addition, the system lags terribly when I press the function keys for screen brightness and audio volume. where can I begin the search for the cause?
<jimini> ...with "lags" I mean, that the system responds to the function keys after a long time - I assume, that the notifications time out
<TudorMan> Huh, strange. I think I found the problem to my pulse problem. Seems the echo cancel module is failing to load
<TudorMan> brb
<jimini> alright, it seems as if xfce4-notifyd is not running...
<xubuntu10d> hello guys
<xubuntu10d> i am very much new to linux and have just installed xubuntu on to my usb, but still havent put it on my system
<xubuntu10d> would highly appreciate if someone could guide me how to install it and further use it
<krytarik> xubuntu10d: See https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0 - the installer is the same.
<xubuntu10d> much aapreciated @krytarik
<ramrebol> hi. I have a problem in xubuntu 16.04: I have not wifi. How can I fix this? Thanks!
<ramrebol> Mi pc is an old acer netbook
#xubuntu 2019-01-21
<xubuntu79w> New Note 1  Hello, in Xubuntu 18.04, there is no way to change keyboard layout options for swapping my apple ansi aluminum keyboard's cmd and ctrl key. In my other desktops such as Mate and Cinnamon, Keyboard Settings > Layout Panel > there is an Options button as well as keyboard map, these are nowhere to be found in Xubuntu. Anyone else having this issue?
<Kumool> no
<Kumool> but nothing's stopping you from changing the layout with setxkblayout or wathever its called xubuntu79w
<Kumool> you can also use gnome settings or w\e its called
<xubuntu01i> this is to cool for school
<knome> no? :P
<visone>  howdy
<xubuntu33i> hi
#xubuntu 2019-01-22
<craigbass76> When I click my network icon (an up and a down arrow, next to each other) Ethernet Network is greyed out and has "device not managed" underneath it. Anyone know what's going on?
<Kumool> kernel problem probably, ethernet should never have any problems
<Kumool> if nobody answers, i can only suggest you try another OS and see what happens
<Kumool> if the same thing happens, ethernet card is bust, if not, then... well try asking again in channel, i'm sure if you ask everyday someone might answer
<Rtfsc8> hi  how to reset default hotkey for Ctrl + F[0-9]?
<Kumool> Rtfsc8: Settings > keyboard i think
<Kumool> its either that or window manager
<Rtfsc8> keyboard without
<Kumool> without?
<Rtfsc8> there is not found
<Kumool> what does ctrl+F[0-9] keys do?
<Kumool> for you
<Kumool> for me they do nothing
<Rtfsc8> default is switch workspace in desktop
<Kumool> ah
<Rtfsc8> i want to set for another hotkey
<Kumool> that's in window manager settings
<Rtfsc8> really?
<Kumool> yes
<Rtfsc8> I got it  thks
<Kumool> Settings > Window Manager > Keyboard > SCROLL DOWN it says Workspace
<Rtfsc8> i see thank u
<xubuntu50i> selam
<xubuntu50i> anyone visual studio alternatife in ubuntu?
<Saito553> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<Saito553> hey yeah I think this has to do with steam on xubuntu but im getting an error message in the software updates thing now
<Saito553> unable to get list of updates failed to write file error opening file steam.xml.hz no such file or directory
<Saito553> i assume this is steam because it ... stays steam obviously
<Saito553> lol
<Saito553> dunno why steam would be in here too
<Saito553> steam does it's updates itself
<Saito553> kinda new to all this
<Saito553> just seeing if i broke something really
<Saito553> hmm
<Saito553> let me try something i think i see something i can uncheck in this software and updates thing
<Saito553> yeah that didnt work
#xubuntu 2019-01-23
<n-iCe> Hi guys
<n-iCe> Is there a huge difference in performance between ubuntu stock and xubuntu?
<taza> Hey my 18.04 install has the brightness buttons pop up an UI component, but not actually change brightness
<taza> It's an ul30vt with both intel and nvidia graphics, which might do it
<taza> Hokay and now I get no X.
<taza> I can still magic into console but no X at all. How do I revert drivers from command line?
<taza> Duh, purge the package.
<Kumool> what are you trying to do? get wayland to work?
<Kumool> ah
<taza> I installed fresh xubuntu, noticed my brightness control did nothing, installed proprietary nvidia drivers, and got a delightful black screen and X not starting
<Kumool> haha
<Kumool> welcome to linux
<taza> Known problem?
<Kumool> well, dont use proprietary drivers
<taza> ... I knew how to magic my way to terminal, give me some credit here
<taza> I'm not giving Nouveau any credit it hasn't deserved; by which I mean any credit at all
<Kumool> !give credits+1 to taza
<ubottu> Kumool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<taza> Funny thing is the same closed driver works fine under mainline Ubuntu.
<Kumool> its beyond me, if this was bsd i could just zap into console, install xinit and try to launch and mess with Xorg config, but in linux everything is different
<Kumool> gonna have to hang around for a proper answer
<Kumool> or go to #ubuntu
<taza> If this was BSD I wouldn't try to install X
<Kumool> hey, BSD is fantastic
<taza> Given it works under Ubuntu and doesn't under Xubuntu, odds are short I'll see help
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> maybe a dev will see your problem
<taza> The brightness thing works under neither which is why I went "man I hate gnome and troubleshooting anything under it"
 * Kumool goes back to his hole
<Kumool> are you running redshift?
<Kumool> or w\e its called
<taza> Fresh Xubuntu install, nothin' but drivers installed thus far
<taza> Also yeah I wouldn't install X under BSD
<Kumool> y not tho?
<taza> Use cases where I want desktop and not apt are 0
<Kumool> not apt?
<Kumool> you mean the package manager?
<taza> yerpo
<taza> And preferably the Ubuntu or at least Debian packages.
<Kumool> dude, theres better package managers out there than apt
<taza> Ubuntu's come a long way from the times the package manager insisted OpenOffice.org was a part of the kernel
<taza> I remember those times like they were yesterday
<taza> Incidentally what day is it
<Kumool> and freebsd has pkg, which works fine
<Kumool> pkg install Xorg
<Kumool> and there ya go
<taza> Yeah but why would I?
<Kumool> I'm not saying you should, just saying, you should try to config Xorg via console and see
<taza> Yeah but why would I sully a functional, stable BSD install with X?
<Kumool> because consoles are terrible
<taza> Are you talking about BSD in #xubuntu because you got hounded out of BSD communities for the heresy?
<Kumool> its been 40 years and people still use terminals like if they were amazing, they're not
<taza> Plus it's a BSD setup, if I ever see output other than a terminal I probably am getting it through a 1202 or audio pipe and neither need X.
<Kumool> have no clue what those are
<taza> Then maybe your distaste for terminals is not having seen enough bad GUI implementations?
<Kumool> I've seen bad GUI implementations
<Kumool> I've also seen good GUI implementations
<taza> Yeah but you're clearly not an expert.
<Kumool> I've also seen bash
<Kumool> exactly
<Kumool> I'm not
<Kumool> nobody is
<taza> I mean, I dunno, I've been here since we didn't have GUIs for a lot of this.
<taza> I'm mostly asking 'cause someone might already know what's wrong since, well, whatever this Nvidia setup ain't exactly rare.
<taza> Optimus, that's it
<Kumool> well, you did get X to work no? it was just the brightness that was off?
<taza> Currently testing
<taza> /sys/class/backlight has an asus entry that does nothing, and an intel entry that does.
<n-iCe> Is there a tool to manage monitors/displays?
<Kumool> Settings > Display
<taza> BTW Kumool it took this long to fix things but I did
<taza> Linux yay?
<Kumool> yay
<Kumool> its a low battery yay
<taza> Bluetooth still isn't working right but I think it might be a version mismatch
<xubuntu03w> Hi there! I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup on my laptop with a monitor, so I can extend the desktop.
<xubuntu03w> It detects the monitor, however it only renders a wallpaper.
<xubuntu03w> Any suggestions to what the problem might be? Would be much appreciated.
<xubuntu03w> Nevermind, turns out the resolution difference between both screens was hiding the task bar.
<xubuntu03w> Thanks anyways!
<xubuntu36w> Hello. What is the best GUI for software installation and de-installation? I used to use the Software Center, but that has disappeared in the new version.
<diogenes_> synaptic
<xubuntu36w> Thanks.  I installed it, and have de-installed a program with it. Are there others?
<xubuntu36w> I thought the Software Center was simpler to use, meaning: you knew right away what you were installing. In Synaptic, you get a bunch of files and you must be sure to pick the right one.
<diogenes_> try gnome-software
<xubuntu36w> I will try that one, also. Thanks, Diogenes!
<Guest91169> !14/04
<Guest91169> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Guest91169> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at https://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<Guest91169> !xfce
<ubottu> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
#xubuntu 2019-01-24
<xubuntu87d> Hello, I have a question regarding netboot with Xubuntu
<xubuntu87d> I can't seem to find the netboot files in the 18.04 release. Is it not possible to netboot this version anymore?
<xubuntu87d> I'm looking in the .iso downloaded from the Xubuntu site for these files (in the /install folder), but they don't seem to be there.
<xubuntu87d> No one that can help?
<xubuntu71w> Hello, I have a small question. A while ago, I removed the standard programming interface for Python. Now I want it back. What is the package name? Can I install it via the software centre or what is the name for the terminal?
<laci> hy everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<laci> I have a question: will be ever possible in Xubuntu a Night Light app by default?
<diogenes_> laci, what night light?
<genii> redshift
<laci> I mean, Night Light, what Ubuntu and many other distros has
<genii> diogenes_: It's an app which adjusts colour temperature according to what time of day it is
<laci> genii, exact that I mean.
<diogenes_> genii, it's called redshift
<diogenes_> it's easy to install
<genii> diogenes_: If you check backscroll, you'll see that I already named it :)
<laci> and one more question: Google Drive support for Xubuntu? when?
<xubuntu35i99-09> ls
#xubuntu 2019-01-25
<xubuntu29w> Hello! Anyone online?
<pjotter> Hi people. Is there a seperate channel for xfce4 in general?
<gnrp> pjotter: #xfce?
<gnrp> "as seen on freenode"
<pjotter> alrighty
<pjotter> :)
<gnrp> That was easy ;)
<pjotter> I'll try. I have a question regarding mousepad
<gnrp> ask something harder
<pjotter> Ok...
<gnrp> ok, I just realize I never used mousepad
<pjotter> So, if I open a textfile on a mounted NAS with mousepad. And save it, everything is fine. When I then proceed and try to save it again. I get a message that the file has been modified externally and I have to agree to continue. I would like to know why these messages appear and how I can avoid them.
<pjotter> This only happes with maousepad btw. Not with other editors.
<pjotter> mousepad
<pjotter> But I guess this is too mousepad/xfce4-specific?
<pjotter> It really got me puzzled. I tried to fiddle around with the mountoptions in fstab but haven't found anything that made any difference so far.
<gnrp> hm, good question. I guess it is about mtime?
<gnrp> does your mounted filesystem or the mount layer support mtime?
<pjotter> Maybe? I don't know. Is that an option on the fstab line?
<pjotter> gnrp: Or are you perhaps referring to the atime and noatime attribute?
<gnrp> pjotter: No, atime is not important
<gnrp> what filesystem do you use for mounting the NAS?
<gnrp> and what filesystem is on that NAS on the hard drive?
<pjotter> gnrp: I use CIFS
<pjotter> //NAS-ip/Share  /mnt/Mountpoint  cifs  defaults,guest,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,vers=1.0	0 0
<pjotter> The filesystem on the NAS is unknown to me. It is formatted as NTFS, I think. But it's a raid 1 configuration. It probably runs on a unix/linux system.
<Uf33> Hi, I've been looking for a way to change my DNS server from 127.0.0.53 to 9.9.9.9, but so far it keeps going back to 127.0.0.53. I assumed it's getting overwritten by systemd-resolved, so I tried changing the settings in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf but it doesn't work either and /etc/resolv.conf still shows 127.0.0.53. I also tried to change the DNS directly using network-manager, with no success. What am I doing wrong?
<genii> Uf33: Did you restart the systemd-resolved service after editing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf ?
<Uf33> genii: Yes I did
<bleb> anyway i can have no gtk or xfce theme?
<bleb> i dont know exactly what that would mean but i remember one time i uninstalled xfce while logged in to xfce, and the look changed to more boxy and retro looking
<bleb> any way i can choose that deliberately?
<Spass> bleb, if I'm not mistaken, GTK2 apps default to Raleigh and GTK3 apps to Adwaita, you should find both styles in Appearance settings
<Spass> but it would be a better choice to find a retro style made for both GTK2 and GTK3, try on xfce-look.org
#xubuntu 2019-01-26
<pjotter> Hi. I have installed vlc on 16.04. When I skip a song in vlc, 2 notification windows pop up with the new song title. Does anybody know why there are two such messages?
<pjotter> Does anybody know: Why VLC, when changing songs/tracks/movies generates two notifications in Xubuntu?
<SeTunTun> hello, i am trying to pair my phone via bluetooth but xubutu doesn't seem to scan.
<SeTunTun> by the way, the option to make xubuntu visible has dissapeared from the bluetooth icon.+
<Guest30> > Hi, guys I have this problem with Xubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1759836 I have try to edit the /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules the high problem has been partial resolved because I have not the high cpu but when I send one file from smartphone to PC the smartphone tell me that the file has been sended but the in
<Guest30> coming PC folder is empty. Why??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759836 in linux "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<xubuntu29w> Hi everyone. Which USB installer I should use for Xubuntu?
<Kumool> the appropriate one
<xubuntu29w> I mean USB creator
<Kumool> dd
<Kumool> in what? where?
<Kumool> in windows?
<xubuntu29w> Yes, in windows
<Kumool> rufus is what they recommend
<xubuntu29w> thanks
<Guest30> > any suggestions?
<diogenes_> Guest30, ?
<Guest30> diogenes_ > I have this problem with Xubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1759836 I have try to edit the /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules the high problem has been partial resolved because I have not the high cpu but when I send one file from smartphone to PC the smartphone tell me that the file has been sended but the i
<Guest30> ncoming PC folder is empty. Why??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759836 in linux "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<dmnur> Guest30: a Dell laptop?
<diogenes_> you send the file via bluetooth?
<Guest30> dmnur Yes I have inside a Dell 370 bluetooth
<Guest30> dmnur this is the source https://github.com/pauloborges/bluez/blob/master/tools/hid2hci.rules
<Guest30> As suggested here https://askubuntu.com/a/1059845 the problem with high cpu is resolved but when I send file with smartphone the incoming folder in the xubuntu is empty
<dmnur> Guest30: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<dmnur> Guest30: also: hciconfig -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest30> dmnur https://pastebin.com/nr3CkS0D
<Guest30> dmnur https://pastebin.com/eDTia2ZR
<dmnur> Guest30: everything seems to be OK; have you tried sending files *from your computer* to the smartphone?
<Guest30> dmnur I try it... >
<dmnur> Guest30: if that works, I guess the problem is this: "Bluetooth-enabled devices can send files to your Downloads folder only when the Bluetooth panel is open."
<dmnur> Guest30: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sharing-bluetooth.html.en
<Guest30> dmnur I have restore the default file /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules and I have try to send file from computer to smartphone but *not send*
<Guest30> dmnur last dmesg message is: <<[gen26 23:08] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)>>
<Guest30> dmnur there are two instance of systemd-udevd that consume high level of cpu :-(
<dmnur> Guest30: sudo systemctl stop bluetooth; sudo /usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd -n -d
<dmnur> Guest30: and then pair devices and try sending something again.
<dmnur> Guest30: let's see what will show up.
<dmnur> Guest30: you can fix /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules again, it doesn't break anything.
<Guest30> I have add this line "ACTION=="add" but I would like to know what means for verify if this is correct solution
<Guest30> dmnur
<Guest30> dmnur https://askubuntu.com/a/1059845 >
<dmnur> Guest30: this is an additional check for the condition. `ACTION=="add"` means "only do this when `ACTION` is `add`". In this case the condition is for running the command `hid2hci ...`. So with `ACTION=="add"` this command will only run when the device is plugged in.
<Guest30> dmnur in journalctl I have lot of message of: gen 26 23:28:41 dell-studio-1537 systemd-udevd[31693]: Process 'hid2hci --method=dell --devpath=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.2/3-1.2:1.0' failed with exit code 1.
<Guest30> dmnur I think that this messages is the cause of high cpu!
<dmnur> Guest30: even after adding `ACTION=="and"` you still see your device in the `hciconfig -a` output, so the device is in HCI mode - as necessary.
<dmnur> Guest30: 97-hid2hci.rules is default now, yes?
<Guest30> dmnur yes 97-hid2hci.rules is default, and at this moment my cpu is high
<dmnur> Guest30: this is a bug in Linux 4.14 and later. The rule introduces an infinite loop.
<Guest30> dmnur I have kernel 4.18.0-13
<dmnur> Guest30: yep, they didn't fix it yet even in 4.18 and later.
<Guest30>  Dmitry Nurislamov do you have twitter?
<dmnur> Guest30: so, did you run the commands I sent you earlier?
<dmnur> Guest30: no, no Twitter.
<Guest30> if you have a twitter account we can stay in touch to resolve the issue even later
<Guest30> dmnur xubuntu show me a crash report of bluetooth service, for send report what port should I enable in iptables?
<dmnur> Guest30: crash report after running those commands?
<Guest30> dmnur crash report when I try to send smartphoneTOcomputer or computerTOsmartphone
<dmnur> Guest30: for sending a report you don't need to open any ports: this is just an outcoming HTTP connection, as if you opened a page in a web browser.
<Guest30> dmnur with default 97-hid2hci.rules blueman-applet not found my smartphone
<dmnur> Guest30: OK, fix the rules files again and reboot.
<dmnur> Guest30: we'll try debugging then.
<Guest30> dmnur is correct way `ACTION=="add"` ??
<dmnur> Guest30: yes.
<Guest30> dmnur I restart...
<Guest35> dmnur I have edit the 97-hid2hci.rules the cpu is fixed but when I send the file computer2smartphone the blueman-applet crash and xubuntu show me crash send report
<dmnur> Guest35: hcitool scan
<dmnur> Guest35: there should be your smartphone with its device ID (in the form XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX).
<Guest35> After fix I have associated smartphone with blueman-applet
<dmnur> Guest35: try sending some file to it with this command: bluetooth-sendto --device=XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX somefile
<Guest35> dmnur
<dmnur> Guest35: maybe `bluetooth-sendto` will give us some hints.
<Guest35> dmnur with this command should I install gnome-bluetooth and a lot of additional packages
<Guest35> I have also installed bluez-obexd
<dmnur> Guest35: ah, sorry; the command name is blueman-sendto
<dmnur> Guest35: you should already have it available.
<Guest35> dmnur https://pastebin.com/4FZgE3Hy
<dmnur> Guest35: hcitool dev
<Guest35> hci0	*:*:*:*:*:*
<Guest35> I have substitued with *
<Guest35> dmnur
<dmnur> Guest35: what exact `blueman-sendto` command did you run?
<dmnur> Guest35: from its output I see that it couldn't get the device provided with the --device option.
<Guest35> dmnur blueman-sendto --device==SMARTPHONE_MAC
<Guest35> dmnur and than GUI show me to select find to send
<dmnur> Guest35: two equal signs?
<Guest35> dmnur mhm I wrong, I try with one =
<Guest35> dmnur :-(  not send https://pastebin.com/eauPjry2
<Guest35> dmnur remain in loop
<dmnur> Guest35: press Ctrl-C.
<Guest35> dmnur I think that is a problem of bluez
<dmnur> Guest35: OK, so nothing here... Let's try enabling debugging in bluetoothd.
<Guest35> dmnur what command?
<dmnur> Guest35: as earlier: sudo systemctl stop bluetooth; sudo /usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd -n -d
<dmnur> Guest35: the daemon will then output all debug info. Open another terminal window and repeat `blueman-sendto` there.
<Guest35> dmnur yes works
<dmnur> Guest35: after sending a file, tell me what bluetoothd is outputting.
<Guest35> dmnur https://pastebin.com/6Q0QWAWc
<dmnur> Guest35: so it's success?..
<dmnur> Guest35: that was the output of blueman-sendto, what about bluetoothd?
<Guest35> dmnur the file as been sended but xubuntu also show me crash report
<Guest35> dmnur https://pastebin.com/jaXryV2A
#xubuntu 2019-01-27
<Guest35> dmnur Have you found the bug?
<dmnur> Guest35: that's the whole log? Also, you said you've seen the crash report, but is bluetoothd still running?
<Guest35> dmnur yes the crash report I think is whoopsie process
<dmnur> Guest35: yeah. In that terminal window with bluetoothd, what happens there now?
<Guest35> dmnur I not understand, I send yolu the bluetoothd full log
<dmnur> Guest35: to summarize. You sent the file to your smartphone, and that was successful. You see the file on your smartphone. Right?
<Guest35> yes
<dmnur> Guest35: even though there was a crash report window.
<Guest35> yes
<dmnur> Guest35: OK. Funny thing.
<dmnur> Guest35: let's try receiving files then...
<Guest35> I should try smartphone to pc?
<dmnur> Guest35: open `blueman-manager` and try sending some file *from* your smartphone.
<Guest35> smartphone show me that file as sended but incoming folder is empty and also crash report as been showed
<dmnur> Guest35: what about the Downloads folder? And show bluetoothd output again.
<Guest35> this is smartphone to pc https://pastebin.com/TAsNvdfC
<dmnur> Guest35: pgrep -fl obexd
<Guest35> 2045 obexd
<dmnur> Guest35: kill 2045; /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd -n -d
<Guest35> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/670fd0a2cb0c44968c353dd645aca31a/pasted.txt
<dmnur> Guest35: then try sending again and show me what obexd is outputting.
<Guest35> dmnur smartphone show me that file as not been sended
<dmnur> Guest35: killall -w obexd; /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd -n -d
<Guest35> file not sended
<dmnur> Guest35: and the same output from obexd?
<Guest35> https://pastebin.com/fuiddN88
<dmnur> Guest35: alright, that's something!
<Guest35> dmnur where is the bug
<dmnur> Guest35: press Ctrl-C and then run again: /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd -n -d -r $HOME
<dmnur> Guest35: this time you should see the received file in your home directory.
<Guest35> no, file not sended
<dmnur> Guest35: OK, show the log again.
<Guest35> dmnur https://pastebin.com/X4jYQk9G
<dmnur> Guest35: hmm. Let's try this: /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd -n -r /tmp -a -d
<Guest35> yes work
<dmnur> Guest35: do you see your file in /tmp?
<Guest35> yes
<Guest35> I have run man obexd but manual not found
<dmnur> Guest35: so actually it works... OK, now: gsettings get org.blueman.transfer shared-path
<Guest35> gsettings get org.blueman.transfer shared-path return: '/home/carmelo/Scaricati'
<dmnur> Guest35: no manual, yeah, but you have built-in help: /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd --help
<dmnur> Guest35: ls -ld /home/carmelo/Scaricati
<Guest35> last command what do you do
<dmnur> Guest35: I want to check permissions to that directory.
<dmnur> Guest35: probably obexd just can't write to it.
<Guest35> drwxr-xr-x 2 carmelo carmelo 4096 gen 26 15:23 /home/carmelo/Scaricati
<dmnur> Guest35: well, then I guess the `-a` option helped.
<Guest35> than?
<dmnur> Guest35: one moment.
<dmnur> Guest35: open `blueman-services`. Go to the "Transfer" tab, there is an option to enable/disable file receiving. Is it set?
<Guest35> incoming folder is set to scaricati
<dmnur> Guest35: and the check box?
<dmnur> Guest35: on or off?
<Guest35> in the menu selection there are two elements 'Scaricati'
<Guest35> check box accept file from authorized device?
<dmnur> Guest35: yes, this.
<Guest35> is not check
<dmnur> Guest35: I guess that was the issue!
<Guest35> I check it?
<dmnur> Guest35: reboot, make sure this check box is set and try again.
<dmnur> Guest35: just as usual, without manually starting bluetoothd and obexd.
<Guest35> should I reboot the pc?
<dmnur> Guest35: your Bluetooth adapter works fine, it's just that receiving files wasn't allowed.
<Guest35> I check the box but should I reboot the pc?
<dmnur> Guest35: yes, just to make sure everything is in its clean state. And after you boot, check again if the checkbox is set.
<Guest35> ok I reboot...
<Guest94> dmnur nothing file not send
<dmnur> Guest94: open `blueman-manager`, right click your smartphone there and then select "Trust".
<Guest94> dmnur I have resolved setting first into tmp folder and than change it to scaricati
<Guest94> now works
<dmnur> Guest94: ah, OK.
<dmnur> Guest94: so works with /tmp, but not with "Scaricati"? Or now works with "Scaricati" too?
<Guest94> yes :D
<Guest94> dmnur It's late, we'll talk in days later, I'd like to talk about something else ...
<dmnur> Guest94: haha! Have no idea why that helped.
<dmnur> Guest94: yeah, see you later. Bye.
<Guest94> Ok thanks alot ;-)
<Guest94> good night
<kc1di> hello all
<Guest10> Hi, I have a problem with systemd in Xubuntu 18.10. I have setted the DNS-over-TLS with LAN network and works fine, but when I connected with WLAN the following error appear: systemd-resolved[374]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature
<Guest10> my systemd version is 239-7ubuntu10.6
<diogenes_> Guest10, i've heard systemd is having some issues right now
<Guest10> diogenes_ I would like to analyze the problem in depth
<SeTunTun> hello. I am having a problem with pulseaudio addon. I can see in the volume panel the main players i use (rhythmbox and audacious) but the control buttons in the panel doesn't seem to work.
<SeTunTun> i installed xubuntu 18.04 in two different machines and they have the same problem.
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, look in synaptic for mpris
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, there is this package rhytmbox-plugins
<diogenes_> install it
<SeTunTun> diogenes_, i already have rhythmbox-plugins and i can't find mppris. I found mpdris2. Is it the same?
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, not the same but you could install it and see if it works
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, wait
<SeTunTun> :)
<diogenes_> as far as i can remember
<diogenes_> you can right click on the sound icon and configure it to control the player you want
<SeTunTun> you are right. This option is already active and it recognised rhythmbox, audacious and vlc. unfortunately the buttons don't work.
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, it is called a bug, some time ago i was using another plugin for controlling players, it is called sound-menu
<SeTunTun> :(
<SeTunTun> well, let's wait it it is solved in an update soon.
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, meanwhile you can check if there is any opened bug report, if there is none, you can open it.
<SeTunTun> interesting. I never did such a thing. Where can I check it?
<diogenes_> !bugzilla
<diogenes_> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<studio-user144> Hello!  Currently experiencing an issue with Ubuntu Studio where if I close the lid to the laptop it is intalled on, the OS doesn't resume.  I was told it is a known bug with xfce and to inquire here.
<SeTunTun> diogenes_, i installed mdris-remote and it works!
<SeTunTun> thanks a lot!
<diogenes_> oh so that was it :)
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu_gsydan> Running 18.04 and unable to get Gparted to run. see here...sudo gparted Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway. /usr/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<diogenes_> xubuntu_gsydan, gparted-pkexec
<JohnM> Login problem. After chasing out some 'bloat' by uninstalling a few applications I don't use, I am unable to log in. Login greeter appears normally, the password is accepted but then comes the blank screen. I use Ctrl-Alt F1 (or F@2 or F3 etc) which pulls up a login for the terminal window which asks for a login user and then a password. I give the same name and password as I used on the greeter but the password is flagged as wrong.
<brainwash> JohnM: what did you uninstall? log files can be found in /var/log/apt/
<JohnM> I only recall uninstalling applications, specifically about 4 that I don't use but names I've forgotten. Can't use /var/log/apt/ as I can't log in at all.
<brainwash> boot into safe mode
<JohnM> Can you be more specific? I have the greeter scree with users names OK but none of those will go anywhere.
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<JohnM> Thanks
<brainwash> or boot using the xubuntu iso
<brainwash> and start the live session
<xubuntu_gsydan> HELP with gparted needed please (see question at 20:19) linux has somehow trashed my sd card and I need to get my pictures back asap. THANKS
<xubuntu07i> Ola, to tentando instalar essa brincadeira aqui no meu pc....um SSD 128gb com Windows 10 e outro SSd 128gb vazio...to colocando Ubuntu no vazio, se vai dar certo não sei rsrsr
<xubuntu07i> ta dificil
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arpad2> after running sudo nvidia-xconfig the resolution of the display dropped from hd to 960x540. How can I restore the resolution, while also enabling the nvidia optimus card? thanks
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<arpad2> following the referenced page led me to this situation
<well_laid_lawn> ok. I don't use nvidia here, if no one else has a clue someone in #ubuntu might
<arpad2> or is's too late
<arpad2> perhaps tomorrow
<well_laid_lawn> k, luck
#xubuntu 2020-01-20
<VampiricPadraig> I have a Mac Mini 7,1 (Late 2014) and macOS is sluggish on it. Has anyone got Xubuntu (or any distro) working on it?
<xubuntu5w> Sometimes multiple nm-applet icons appear
<xubuntu5w> Normally one in the Status Notifier plugin but sometimes also in the Notification area (systray). Likewise for the Redshift app icon
<xubuntu5w> How can I prevent this from happening?
<xubuntu5w> I am using Xubuntu 18.04.3
<xubuntu5w> See also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1761606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761606 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu) "Two Wi-Fi network applets appear after logging back into live-usb Lubuntu 18.04 session." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> xubuntu5w: I think it's fixed in Xfce 4.14
<xubuntu5w> Ok, hopefully
<xubuntu5w> Was it an xfce 4.12 bug?
<brainwash> pretty much
<brainwash> the session startup was rewritten in 4.14
<brainwash> and that fixed the multiple tray icons bug (when I tested it)
<xubuntu5w> Is there no workaround? What are the consequences of removing the Notification area (systray) applet?
<xubuntu5w> since we have the Satus Notifier plugin is the Notification area (systray) still needed?
<brainwash> not all applications support the new status notifier protocol yet
<xubuntu5w> Can you name a few? Task manager?
<brainwash> dunno really
<brainwash> I have both plugins, so I can't tell
<brainwash> a workaround could be to create a new autostart launcher for nm-applet. this new launcher would start the applet after a small delay.
<brainwash> Exec=sh -c 'sleep 5; nm-applet'
<brainwash> something like that
<xubuntu5w> In the past I had problems with the dropbox icon, a delay solved itit
<brainwash> basically, the problem is that autostart launchers are started before the Xfce session components
<brainwash> including the panel with its tray plugins
<brainwash> Xfce 4.14 corrects that
<xubuntu5w> I removed the delay and now the dropbox icon is present in the Status Notifier and not in the Notification area anymore
<xubuntu5w> Do you also have an explanation for that?
<xubuntu5w> Anyway thanks for your help!
<brainwash> the explanation for most cases is: race condition
<brainwash> it makes a difference if something is started before or after the panel is fully loaded
<xubuntu5w> As long as things are properly fixed in xfce 4.14 I am happy
<xubuntu5w> I am looking for a nice theme and icon set that work out-of-the-box for xubuntu, any tips?
<brainwash> no tips other than you may need to look for a different theme when using Xfce 4.14 (Xubuntu 20.04)
<brainwash> which is based on GTK3
<xubuntu5w> 4.12 isn't?
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> check out the screenshot threads https://forum.xfce.org/viewforum.php?id=9
<brainwash> I assume that hardly any of the themes and icons will be available ootb though
<xubuntu5w> ok
<xubuntu5w> that sucks
<xubuntu5w> I am currently using elementary-xfce-dark, but is noticed the the nm-device-wired-secure.png file is missing in the /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce-dark/panel/22 directory
<xubuntu5w> I noticed*
<xubuntu5w> I noticed that*
<xubuntu5w> So the png file in the /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps directory is used instead
<brainwash> I think I've seen a bug report for that
<brainwash> bug 1796183
<ubottu> bug 1796183 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "vpn indicator icon is not appearing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796183
<xubuntu5w> brainwash: Thx
#xubuntu 2020-01-22
<StupidDanbo> I ran some commands without knowing what they would do, and I'm worried. Should I be worried if my Software Updater says "Unused kernel updates to be removed" "Header files related to Linux kernel version 4.15.0" and "Linux kernel headers for version 4.15.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"?
<StupidDanbo> I got one to add a repository. and "wget -qO - download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/SveSop/xUbuntu_18.04/Release.key | sudo apt-key add -"
<StupidDanbo> and sudo sh -c "echo 'deb download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/SveSop/xUbuntu_18.04/ ./' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Wine.list"
<StupidDanbo> would just adding a repository and running those 2 commands do anything harmful?
<rud0lf> patience: 0 user: 1
<lighterowl> "I ran some commands without knowing what they would do"
<lighterowl> I think that's Satan: 666.
<well_laid_lawn> lighterowl:  probably
<astraljava> Well, c'mon. Who here doesn't use products without ever consulting their manuals? :D
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> i just wanted to say: i tried pure debian, slacko (puppylinux), others mandriva based linux, but nothing got close to the xubuntu 18.04 in lightweigth X, memory and cpu usage... its perfetc and really beautifull to use as O.S, better with conky, if someone wanna to see it's my desktop
<Noboru55> http://i.imgur.com/H6UcvKF.png
<Noboru55> thank you for the help, diogenes and others
<Noboru55> only 462 memory usage playing znes... and only two cpu.... its really faster than windows 10 of course..my printer and scan works right.. and everything i use.. really happy :D
<Noboru55> i also tried xubuntu 19.10 but only the 18.04 works in good way, the 19.10 sometimes get slow and stuck when copying or move files.. when open browser all get slow.. it doestn happen in 18.04.. lucky till 2023..
<lighterowl> Noboru55: yes, that's a common issue with 19.10, sadly.
<Noboru55> lighterowl really? happy in know it, i was thinking it was guilt of my hardware
<lighterowl> Noboru55: yes, it's related to the kernel. you can still keep using 19.10, but you'd have to change grub's configuration to use the older kernel (which should probably be 4.15 or something).
<Noboru55> i see.
<Noboru55> lighterowl thank you, maybe i will try it
<lighterowl> at least it works for me on my hardware. :)
<Noboru55> i guess it is related to the kernel too..  i am sure it will work here too..
<Noboru55> but need to install the 19.10 and later download and do the linux use the kernel of 18.04
<Noboru55> ii  linux-image-5.3.0-26-generic           5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1                             amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<Noboru55> maybe they will fix it in xubuntu fossa 20
<Noboru55> is the rhythmbox the best option to sync songs from xubuntu to iphone?
<Noboru55> something like copy files for directories would be better... as android
<Noboru55> Done with Vlc, but it just send to Vlc folder i cant use the iphone library
<Noboru55> better than nothing, i can get the habit of use vlc as a player
<Noboru55> its ok
<Alabalistic> Noboru55, install a windows virtualmachine in Virtualbox and use iTunes
<Alabalistic> there is 30 min of work, I do it like this
<Noboru55> Alabalistic thank you for your help.. here i use a very old machine, so its kind impossible
<Noboru55> but i did the wifi sharing with vlc
<Noboru55> for while i will use this way
<Noboru55> ^^
<Alabalistic> how much ram and what cpu
<Alabalistic> ok just to know the option is there.
<Noboru55> 3.70 ddr3  video shared...  and cpu its an intel 3060  dual 1.6something
<Noboru55> Alabalistic if i get bored with vlc i will do what u said ^^
<Alabalistic> https://www.groovypost.com/howto/howto/sync-your-iphone-or-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu/
<Noboru55> yes, it can work
<Alabalistic> I will try this one, thanks to your hint, I didnt know there is an option on linux
<Noboru55> trying
<Noboru55> the vlc in iphone has the option to share wifi.. so it gives u an ip address, u just need to be in the same network, so.. in browser u just move files to the ip u recieved from iphones vlc anda shazamm
<Charles885476> Hi; i have an older version of xubuntu that is quite buggy. I have been trying to up-date to a newer version, but my system seems too buggy to even get started.
<Charles885476> When i use Software Updater, i get an errior message that says "The Package System is Broken".
<Charles885476> is there anyone here who can help me?
<Alabalistic> you want to update to new release
<Alabalistic> or just system update
<Bashing-om> Charles885476: pastebin ' lsb_release -a ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '. See what the story here is.
<Charles885476> Alabalistic; I would like to update to a new release.
<Alabalistic> sudo do-release-upgrade # is the command.
<Charles885476> Bashing-om, i an having probs getting access to su or root in my command-line.  My password seems to be being refused.
<Charles885476> Will boot-up the command-line & try again.
<Charles885476> thanks, trying suggestions now; ...
<Bashing-om> Charles885476: awk - see what the command line enables you to do.
<Bashing-om> Charles885476: try termbin: as in ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<Charles885476> Alabalistic, my password seemed to allow me to enter your command syntax, but the message i get is "There is no development of an LTS available. To upgrade to the latest non-LTS development release set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades."
<Charles885476> Bashing, will try your syntax
<Alabalistic> you use xubuntu, yes and you have 18.4
<Alabalistic> this is the latest LTS next is April 2020
<Charles885476> Ok, that explains if my version is current.
<Alabalistic> what are your complains
<Charles885476> but it is still quite buggy & i need some help there.
<Alabalistic> what is the problem
<Charles885476> My external speakers work fine on my older machine; but on this newer quad-core machine my speakers refuse to function.
<Alabalistic> bluethoot speaker
<Alabalistic> or
<Charles885476> Pluss; the normal button to log-out of my session does not work; & i have to boot task-manager to kill my session in order to log-out.
<Charles885476> No, external speakers are hard-wired from the plug-in jack on the side of the laptop.
<Alabalistic> this can be some configurations in your home folder. First create a new user and make him administrator
<Charles885476> Ok; ...; may take a few moments; ...
<Alabalistic> then the speaker issue we can see this next
<Charles885476> My present account was not set as administrator, & i changed that so i am now administrator; but i also created another account where i am administrator.
<Alabalistic> and can you shut down the system normaly
<Charles885476> Should i re-boot into the new administrator account, or should we try to make this one work?
<Alabalistic> try the new, leave the old for now, later you will transfer your personal files and set the permissions
<Charles885476> Right, Alaba; Will try to shut-down normally now. Will likely be a few moments before i get back here. Thanks much.
<Charles8854> Hey, Charles 8854 is back here; i just left about 15-minutes ago.
<Charles8854> I created the new user with admin powers, & am logged in there.
<Charles8854> I can log-out ok now; but ...
<Charles8854> but my problems with getting sound to work thru my otherwise functional hard-wired external-speakers is persisting.
<Charles8854> Nope!!! Cancel That!!! My external-speakers are now working fine!!!
<Charles8854> You fellas are great!!!
<Charles8854> My original log-in here was slightly different; so my communications here do not appear continuous.
<Charles8854> Hi; i have been here recently today, & i got some good advice for curing some problems on my machine.
<Charles8854> I made back-ups of all of my important filed, copied to an external hard-drive, & i created a new admin account to copy them to.
<Charles8854> all of my important files were backed-up.
<Charles8854> But the external hard-drive refuses to allow me to access my files from under my new admin user account.
<Charles8854> Do any among you have any idea how i can get my old backed-up files to be accessible to me from under my newly-created admin user-account?
<well_laid_lawn> Charles8854:  is the external drive mounted properly ?
<Charles8854> Duh, ok, it was un-mounted.
<Charles8854> And there are all of my files!!!
<Charles8854> God i love smart people!!!!
<Charles8854> Thanks much wwlawn!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
#xubuntu 2020-01-23
<genii> Tab is also a tasty drink
<papaours90170> Bonjour à tous, suis nouveau sur ce site et j'aurais besoin d'un petit conseil. j'ai téléchargé la version XUBUNTU 18.4 LTS , j'ai installé, suis passé par mise à jour à 19.04 et maintenant ne demande de passer à 19.10  et la cela ne passe pas , je n'arrive pas à me connecter? Dans l'attente de vous lire, merci d'avance.
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lighterowl> oh no my brain is melting
<lighterowl> ;)
<astraljava> lighterowl: What for?
<lighterowl> astraljava: it just gets like this when I try to read or listen to French.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello, yesterday i talked to a guy called Diogenese, i thougt it was you but i was wrong, he told me you are the man, very helpfull in fedora channel, i agreed about helpfull, so, keep walking, jhonny walker
<Noboru55> diogenes_ now discovered how to change terminal color of name and host, its good to do with change desktop theme conky etc
<Noboru55> but i am not sure, i did not found a way to use xubuntu to send songs to iphone library, maybe its impossible
<Noboru55> old posts says it was possible to do in old rhythmbox, and the suport is not working now... i think its true, here the device is not appearind in device of rhythmbox but i can see my files of pictures on my desktop, xubuntu mount that directory
<diogenes_> Noboru55, thank you :) and for iphone stuff try a live MX-Linux off a usb drive, they have developed a specific application specifically to deal with ithings.
<Noboru55> i will try !
<Noboru55> thanks
<Noboru55> this kind of thing make me think about xiaomi cell phone
<Noboru55> diogenes_ do you know pclinuxos ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, i've tried it once.
<Noboru55> its redhat based... i can be wrong but i always think redhats,, mandrakes/mandrivas based linux are so... fast/quick to do anything
<Noboru55> just click that open...
<Noboru55> maybe its just a wrong feeling... who knows
<diogenes_> Noboru55, this feeling is called euphoria.
<Noboru55> lol.. really ?
<Noboru55> maybe its because my first linux was the mandrake
<Noboru55> i was 16 years old.. so... its natural i remember that times
<Noboru55> by the way, what is euphoria ?
<diogenes_> the feeling a baby has when he gets a new toy :)
<Noboru55> very close to my word.
<Noboru55> my language word i mean
<Noboru55> ah.. lol
<Noboru55> maybe its euphoria...
<Noboru55> ^^
<Noboru55> downloading  MX-10_x64.iso
<Noboru55> i am in euphoria to see it working in iphone
<diogenes_> Noboru55, not 10 but 19 and the app name is iDeviceMounter
<Noboru55> 19?
<Noboru55> ah yes 19
<Noboru55> my mystake
<Noboru55> iDeviceMounter....
<Noboru55> cant wait to see it
<diogenes_> if it works then maybe we could do something to make it work on Xubuntu.
<Noboru55> download
<Noboru55> burning
<Noboru55> unetbootin is the better to do it?
<Noboru55> i guess so
<diogenes_> unetbootin has never worked for me.
<Noboru55> to me always works
<Noboru55> what do you use? that tool of ubuntu only burn ubuntu and flavors images
<diogenes_> i don't write one image, i prefer a multiboot usb drive.
<Noboru55> ah... dd works too
<Noboru55> rebooting... later i tell u if it works.. thanks for the hint
<diogenes_> np
<MaximDark> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<sm0rux> Using xfce4-indicator-plugin version 2.3.4. Since some time the envelope icon doesn't change colour when I have unread mail in Firefox.
<sm0rux> Not sure if it's a Firefox thing or a xfce4-indicator-plugin thing. Any solution?
<diogenes_> sm0rux, isn't that for thunderbird?
<sm0rux> Sorry... s/Firefox/Thinderbird
<MaximDark> I look to help with keyboard layouts. I cant find what layout work correctly with russian language+qwerty keboard
<MaximDark> sorry fo my english. it's ugly =\
<diogenes_> MaximDark, russian legacy.
<MaximDark> thx, i'l try it
<MaximDark> letters work, but symbols not: '*' must be on shift+8, but maps to shift+4(marked as ';')
<diogenes_> MaximDark, then try russian DOS
<MaximDark> ok
<MaximDark> sorry, but i got wrong input: '!"#¤:,.;?%_+|'
<MaximDark> Heh) i don see '¤' about 20 years)
<MaximDark> do not seen*
<MaximDark> i use 'Caps Lock' as language switsh
<MaximDark> thank you for help
<MaximDark> "Russian (legacy)" is nearest for me
<Venthiel> hi there...is it normal that it takes forever to create the ext4 filesystem during the installation of xubuntu
<gnrp> Venthiel: Have you chosen encryption?
<gnrp> there are two options for formatting: "Thorough" (which takes forever) or fast, which does not overwrite the whole disk before putting the filesystem on it
<Venthiel> i couldnt see any options. so propably i seleceted the slow option...
<gnrp> can you go back? I think you should?
<Venthiel> i cant... its still doin something...only option is to hard reset
<gnrp> how big is the hard drive and how long has it been going on?
<gnrp> and is it a hard drive or an ssd?
<Alabalistic> Venthiel, this smell like bad medium.
<Venthiel> it a harddrive and its working since about 20 minutes
<Noboru55> hello, my usb stick is broken, i want to fix but i am not sure about use fsc or if=/dev/zero of=usbStick location
<Noboru55> someone knows what would be better to fix badblocks ?
<tomreyn> just buy a new one, it's not worth the trouble
<Noboru55> right..
#xubuntu 2020-01-24
<Noboru55> i dont like that, it was my fault .. writing images
<Noboru55> tomreyn but, if possible could you explain a little to me about the zero and the fsck, if is there some differente between one and other
<Noboru55> i know the fsck check for errors... but what about the zero
<genii> Using /dev/zero as input file to write from effectively blanks the drive, which can make it accessible again for partitioning and formatting
<genii> This can be useful if for instance you dd'd the image of a smaller drive onto it ( which you no longer need now ) and it thinks it's still the same size as the old drive
<genii> fsck is to check the integrity of a filesystem on a drive which already has been partioned and the partion has been formatted with some filesystem
 * genii wanders back to tinkering with other things
<Noboru55> genii something weird is happening here
<Noboru55> genii i was writeng linux images in my usb stick,  but today it is not possible to do, the dd doesnt copy it right i cant get boot
<Noboru55> genii gparted create partitions but.. i can only copy songs and pictures, files....
<Noboru55> genii if i try to dd other image linux, it gives me an error... when try to open the usb stick i got an error with strange caracters and i/o error message
<Noboru55> i guess the  zero could solve this.. not sure... sorry i cannot explain it better hope u understood me
<Noboru55> in my case, maybe fsck will not fix... not sure...  but if i try to create and erase partitions in cfdisk everything looks right... but only can use the usb stick to files... cant write image or use dd...
<Noboru55> what did i do ? :(
<Noboru55> for example. i copied songs to the usb stick. its ok, everything is there... i tried to dd an image... i tried write image in unetbootin too.. when i do this, the usb show empty...
<Noboru55> so i think its broken, but not sure
<astraljava> lighterowl:Oh, got it. :D
<lighterowl> astraljava: ^_^
<lighterowl> it's not that I don't like the language. it's just so different to any of the ones that I speak, I guess my brain just doesn't keep up with it or something.
<lighterowl> but I remember feeling very uncomfortable due to this while staying in Paris for a short while.
<astraljava> Right, I understand. I only know a few words and phrases, but absolutely adore the language. Would love to learn more, time permitting.
<test23233> hello
<lighterowl> hi test23233
<lighterowl> well that was rude
<astraljava> Maybe [s]he realized not being hi[gh], and left to take care of such unfortunate situation.
<ich26> how long does it usually take to install xubuntu ?
<diogenes_> ich26, it all depens on your HDD, even with the slowest one it won't take longer than 20 min (assuming there are no bad sectors and the HDD is not dying).
<diogenes_> one more thing to consider, if you tick to update during the installation then it will take considerably longer.
<ich26> this is strange...my installation is running since more than 2 hours
<diogenes_> ich26, did you tick 'update during the installation'?
<ich26> there was no option like that... its an installation from ra1nstorm. it should help to jailbreak iphones
<ich26> sometimes i see messages during the installation process. last one is xubuntu kernel:[12961.062357] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: therm: temparatur (90 C) hit the fanboost treshold
<ich26> anybody know what that means ?
<diogenes_> ich26, did you boot live by clicking 'try' or you went with the 'install now'?
<Alabalistic> Do you use Virtualbox
<ich26> i had a setup.exe in windows... this was downloading an installing something after reboot i see installation screen of xubuntu
<Alabalistic> ich26, you need to explain few things
<Alabalistic> are you instaling fresh distro, or you are using some virtualisation
<diogenes_> i don't think it even has anything to do with the topic.
<ich26> during the installation in windows i was able to choose the size of the partion. i choosed 64gb
<ich26> after that i had to reboot and thats where i am now
<Alabalistic> there is very little linux involved here as far as I understand you
<ich26> sorry for my poor knowledge about that
<ich26> after reboot i can choose wich os i want to start...windows or xubuntu
<ich26> if i choose xubuntu i cant do anything than wait for finishing the "installation" I DO THIS SINCE ALMOST 3H
<Alabalistic> ich26, how is the temperature of your pc
<Alabalistic> is it hot, how many ram do you have, what is the CPU
<ich26> its cold, 8gb ram, amd cpu
<Gregor0> hello, i just installed Xubuntu, i found a way how to map the super key to open the whisker menu (xfce4-popup-whiskermenu), is there a similar executable to map Super-d to show the desktop
<diogenes_> Gregor0, settings > window manager > keyboard > show desktop
<Gregor0> weird, i changed it back and forth and removed the binding i made in the keyboardsettings (application shortcuts). it works now, thanks
#xubuntu 2020-01-25
<nethan> hi
<nethan> ;D ;D
<__raven__> hi
<__raven__> update to 19.10 disabled multi monitor mode using two monitors on nvidia and additional two on internal intel915 onboard.c how to expand nvidia view to the internal graphics card again?
<xubuntu66w> Hi everibody. I've just installed xubuntu on a acer Travelmate of year 2003.
<xubuntu66w> I'd like tu sincronize my iPhone to backup it. Is there any alternative for itunes?
<buttros_> Hey Everyone, does anybody know a mail notifier I can use with xubuntu?
<buttros_> Secure preferably
<gnrp> buttros_: What do you mean with mail notifier?
<Kumool> buttros_: wut?
<Kumool> notifies about new mail?
<Kumool> if so use thunderbird
#xubuntu 2020-01-26
<DarkTrick> "Alt+Scroll wheel" for  screen zoom triggers a scrolling within mousepad. Is this a system problem or a mousepad bug?
<well_laid_lawn> DarkTrick:  if the cursor is in the mousepad window it will have focus so it'll scroll
<DarkTrick> well_laid_lawn, you say "it will scroll". Do you mean "it is expected to scroll" ?
<well_laid_lawn> if mouusepad has focus with the cursor in it then yes
<well_laid_lawn> try making sure the mouse cursor is sitting on the wallpaper not in a window
<DarkTrick> hm
<DarkTrick> well_laid_lawn, that would in return mean, that firefox, xfce4-terminal, hexchat and a couple of other apps have a buggy behavior
<DarkTrick> well_laid_lawn, that being said, I'd say it's much more "natural" if no scrolling would accur...
<DarkTrick> well_laid_lawn, other system shortcuts also prevent applications to fire their event. Why should alt+mousewheel be any different?
<__raven__> update to 19.10 disabled multi monitor mode using two monitors on nvidia and additional two on internal intel915 onboard.c how to expand nvidia view to the internal graphics card again?
<unlimiter> How can I make numlock activate on lightdm start?
<diogenes_> unlimiter, http://dpaste.com/1R2MAE7
<diogenes_> check that out ^^^^
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello, the xubuntu install by default xubuntu-core, do u know the difference between the core and xubuntu-desktop?
<Noboru55> i was thinking about xubuntu-restricted-extras too. i can play mp3 and i install fonts with other package.. so.. is it really necessary?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, don't go around installing things you don't need at the moment.
<Noboru55> i wont ^^
<unlimiter> diogenes_, it worked just fine. Thanks
<pikapika> Does the default login screen start after xorg is "ready" or before?
<raven-14> Hi. I'm having a pretty annoying issue with Eoan Ermine.  Is this the right place for seeking help?
<gnrp> raven-14: When it is Xubuntu, yes. Just ask your question and if somebody knows the answer, he will tell
<gnrp> but stay w while a roun
<gnrp> d
<raven-14> Sweet thanks!
<raven-14> Installed a xubuntu 19.10 in dual-boot (other is Win10), and simply, after booting once into it, it won't go lemme log in again. As in, after entering my logins, it displays a black screen with a tiny blue square on the top-left. Trying to access console mode from log screen freezes everything. dpkg doesn't see anything wrong
<diogenes_> raven-14, installed nvidia?
<raven-14> uh, absolutely not.
<raven-14> Dangit
<diogenes_> raven-14, so after the installation it worked ok?
<raven-14> Had to change "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" for the install, but, completely forgot about it afterwards. You're right, it's prolly driver issues
<diogenes_> yeah
<raven-14> Thanks for the help. Gonna try grabbing the right drivers
<diogenes_> no problems, come with a feedback on how it went.
<FredK> Just booted xubuntu from a usb stick.  The xfce terminal is not working and I am lost without it.  When started it says Fariled to execute child process (No such file or directory)
<pikapika> At what point are services started when booting and how do you best disable automatic startup for some selected services?
<FredK> If that comment was intended for me, things are started as specified from how the USB stick set things up.  I'm starting the terminal from the application window.
<pikapika> No, it's my own question directed to everyone present here. No relation with your issue FredK
<diogenes_> pikapika, run: tree
<diogenes_> and: systemd-analyze blame
<diogenes_> to disable a servuce: sudo systemctl disable servucename && sudo systemctl stop sameservicename
<pikapika> Thats what I did but
<pikapika> Does 'disable' mean it would also not be started automatically next boot?
<diogenes_> FredK, how did you write the usb?
<FredK> I used unetbootin
<raven-14> @diogenes_ Installed nvidia drivers v.435. Booted and logged. Thanks again
<diogenes_> pikapika, yes but some stubborn services also need: sudo systemctl mask servicename
<pikapika> Ok, thanks
<diogenes_> raven-14, you're welcome.
<diogenes_> FredK, try writing with etcher.
<diogenes_> and check the checksum.
<pikapika> ...etcher?
<diogenes_> yes
<pikapika> Just out of curiosity, could the checksum test done with a ...uh...simpler tool?
<diogenes_> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pikapika> Oh okay
<pikapika> Just a matter of checksumming the iso file right?
<pikapika> I thought you were speaking of some test performed post copying the image to usb
<diogenes_> first checksum and if all is well then write the iso to usb again but this time use etcher software.
<pikapika> What tests does etcher provide if any after writing to USB?
<diogenes_> pikapika, no tests it's just known to do the things better.
<pikapika> diogenes_, personally I'd be extremely careful recommending electron anything (or anything that has come from the web background) unless there's no better option.
<pikapika> Your views might be different but for example it was just a few years ago that the download sizes of say etcher would have been prohibitive to me
<diogenes_> pikapika, a recommendation is an advice and it's up to you to either take it or not.
<pikapika> diogenes_, if recommendation was so harmless, to take an extreme example, people won't have any issues with neonazi propaganda. I am just saying one must understand the consequences and "free advertizing" that are caused due to recommendation. Not forcing anything, just asking you to reflect on some things.
<FredK> I'm back.  Computer crashed.  I have not way to make the download of etcher executable on this machine, and on another machine get "./etcher-v1.5.71:  line 7 syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'.  Perhaps there is something else could try?
<diogenes_> FredK, then try gnome-disk-utility to write the iso.
<FredK> Sorry some how left this page.  Still looking for bootable drive ideas, or a way to fix by xfce terminal.
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> FredK, then try gnome-disk-utility to write the iso.
<diogenes_> only if checksum is ok.
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> I am using Xubutu current LTS.
<csanyipal> It seems I removed accidentally a package which is responsible to proper display of Xfce4 Desktop Environment. Windows behaves strange.
<csanyipal> How can I fix this issue?
<krytarik> csanyipal: Just do "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop"
<csanyipal> krytarik: I am doing it now. Thanks!
<csanyipal> Finished. I am going to re-login. Bye!
<csanyipal> Hi again,
<csanyipal> Still have strange behavior of some window, like the Software applications window, because eg if I scroll down the mouse wheel when over it"s window then the bottom of the window is "rise", or if I scroll with the wheel up then the top of the window descends.
<csanyipal> Still asking for help here. As I said, I accidentally removed some packages for calibrating the display device. So now I can't see on some windows buttons, but only texts for those buttons. I reinstall xubuntu-desktop already. What else can I do to get back again a stable Xfce4 Desktop Environment?
<csanyipal> I just did this: 'sudo apt install xfce4'. Maybe this helps me out.
<csanyipal> Bye!
